#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-10
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, sta ce ti ssh za online backup servis?
<Neuromanc> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo_, a, treba mi
<ptlo_> to ti nitko nece dati
<ptlo_> morat ces si uzeti shared hosting nekakvi
<ptlo_> (ili VPS :)
<Mmike> Nda, tako se cini, da.
<ptlo_> na tvom mjestu razmislio bih o nuznosti ssh-a
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> Pa ne vidim kako drugacije.
<Mmike> teoretski bi mogao i rsync
<ptlo_> pa cekaj
<Mmike> al' onda imam problem s enkripcijom podatka 'tamo'
<ptlo_> ti ne znaws kako bi radio backup
<ptlo_> ili imas konkretan razlog za ssh?
<Mmike> preko sshfsa bih namountao remote filesystem
<Mmike> gdje bih imao file koji je kriptiran a u njemu bi bio filesystem
<ptlo_> uh :)
<Mmike> i onda bih rsyncao tamo 
<ptlo_> o kolikoj kolicini podataka pricamo?
<Mmike> radi se o postgres clusteru velikom, a ne znam, 300-500 MB, dvojim da ce narasti preko toga u slijedecih godinu/dvije
<ptlo_> ok, ali ne mozes raditi diferencijalni backup, right?
<ptlo_> posto radis backup dumpova
<ptlo_> pretpostavljam?
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> radim backup cijelog clustera
<Mmike> filesystem backup, hajdmo to tako nazvati
<Mmike> pa mi rsync radi diferencijalni backup
<Mmike> mogao bih koristiti backup service koji pruza samo ftp/rsync
<Mmike> al' onda moram kriptirati svaki file koji ide tamo
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> mozda je jednostavnije/jeftinije napraviti pg_dump, kompresirati ga, kriptirati, i backupirati
<Mmike> s obzirom da podataka nema ne znam kako puno
<jelly> kakvog smisla ima raditi backup zivih db datoteka u postgresu?
<ptlo_> hm
<Mmike> jelly, ima
<ptlo_> kako ti rsync radi diferencijalni backup?
<ptlo_> osim ako rsync zna format podataka psql baze
<Mmike> ptlo_, diferencijalni != inkrementalni
<Mmike> aha,
<Mmike> ne zna, nit mora znati :)
<ptlo_> dakle, svaki put cijeli dump backupiras?
<Mmike> meni je bitno da mogu restore napraviti
<Mmike> ne
<ptlo_> nego?
<Mmike> rsyncam cluster, data/ direktorij
<Mmike> velim, gubi se smisao za ovako malo podataka
<Mmike> al' kad imas 15GB cluster, ili veci
<ptlo_> a kako znas da se nisu svi fajlovi u data/ promjenili?
<jelly> Mmike: nije be briga za konzistenciju stanja baze, ili je svaki put spustis u neki cold-backup mod?
<ptlo_> ili psql uvijek samo appenda ? :)
<Mmike> onda rsync dnevno backupira samo razlike
<ptlo_> i ima visestruke falove?
<jelly> ako postgres to ima
<Mmike> jelly, naravno da me briga, zato koristim postsgres :). Prije rsynca kazem 'select pg_start_backup()', nakon synca kazem 'pg_stop_backup()', i onda je bitno jedino da mi se transaction logovi ne izrotiraju dok radim backup.
<ptlo_> Mmike, inace mozda ce ti ovo biti zanimljivo: http://www.tarsnap.com/index.html
<ptlo_> Mmike, kompresija, enkripcija, s3 backed
<Mmike> U slucaju restorea eventualno neinkozistentnosti se poprave iz transaction loga.
<Mmike> ptlo_, pg ne appenda, pise k'o fileovima k'o veliki, svasta radi... stovise, desi se da rsync uzme file, i dok ga je prebacio cijelog, isti se vec promijenio. Zato je bitan onaj dio s transaction logovima.
<jelly> za 500 megi, mozes svakih pola sata radit dump, to je smijesno malo podataka
<Mmike> tj, WAL logovi, kako to postgres zove
<Mmike> jelly, istina
<ptlo_> Mmike, pa onda ti rsyncov diff nece bas previse koristiti
<ptlo_> ono :)
<Mmike> ptlo_, trenutno backupiram svoje clustere sa rsyncom, i to radi preizvrsno
<Mmike> al' druga je situacija, tamo mi treba warm standby server
<Mmike> pa imam i wal shipping i sve to slozeno
<Mmike> a ovo je vise, onak... ak' prdne linode da imam backup negdje :)
<ptlo_> s3 nije los
<ptlo_> a ful jeftin je
<ptlo_> vjerojatno najjeftinije online rjesenje
<ptlo_> ali se moras rucno za backup pobrinuti
<ptlo_> tj za enkripciju i kompresiju
<ptlo_> ako u zmes tarsnap, on je nesto skuplji ali ti hendla to
<Mmike> hm
<Neuromanc> mh
<Mmike> za tarsnap moram koristiti nijihov softver, rajt?
<ptlo_> poanta tarsnapa je u njihovom softveru, da
<ptlo_> (koji lokalno radi enkripciju & stuff)
<ptlo_> ako ti se to ne svidja, koristi direktno s3
<Mmike> pa, neznam sto mi se svidja/ne svidja jos, eto :)
<ptlo_> tarsnap (kojeg ne koristim, ali imam dobar dojam i o njemu i o autoru iz dosta stvari koje sam procitao iz njegovog pera, last but not th eleast patcheve koji su usli u FreeBSD vezane uz koristenje FreeBSDa na EC2 instancama)
<ptlo_>  ... mi se cini kao odlicno online backup rjesenje za unix geekove :)
<ptlo_> pogledaj samo manpage od tarsnap alata :)
<ptlo_> (tj samog binarya)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nelose
<Mmike> kuzis, na 20GB bazi pg_dump traje oko 20ak minuta. pg_restore traje i do sat i pol, ovisi o indexima i inome.
<Mmike> A kopiranje clustera traje koliko traje da se 20 GB izkopira + pri prvom dizanju postgresa da se replayaju transaction logovi
<Mmike> naravno, na 500 MB podataka to je sve irelevantno
<Mmike> tako da ovaj tarsnap se ne cini los
<Mmike> ptlo_, znas nekoga tko koristi tarsnap?
<ptlo_> ne
<ptlo_> :)
<Mmike> www.evbackup.com
<Mmike> ovi nude ssh
<ptlo_> sve je samo 3rd-party info
<ptlo_> (za tarsnap sto ja znam, jel)
<Mmike> 5 dolara mjesecno za 5 gigi storagea, unlimited bandwith
<ptlo_> nice
<ptlo_> nisu nit oni losi
<ptlo_> tj bar se ne cine na prvi pogled po feat/cijeni
<ptlo_> 3x skuplji...ali na tvoju kolicinu to ne ispadne previse ionako
 * Mmike uzdise
 * Mmike ima zahtjevnog klijenta
<Mmike> lik zna taman tol'ko da moze strucno kenjat
<ptlo_> uh takvi su najgori :)
<Mmike> backup, bitno, pare, site down, kako cemo to , joj joj
<Mmike> a kolokaciju platit nema sansi
<Mmike> o jos jednom serveru da ne pricam
<Neuromanc> cek mmike ti radis direktno s klijentima?
<Mmike> Neuromanc, kak' to mislis - direktno?
<Neuromanc> pa taj zahtjevan
<Mmike> ne, ovo je 'moj' klijent, nije americanski klijent :)
<Neuromanc> aha
<Neuromanc> jer citam pa mi se bas ne uklapa u sliku tvog posla o kom si pricao:)
<Mmike> liku sam radio bazu za neki website, pa sam onda otpustio njegovot PHP programera i preuzeo sve, pa sad eto trazim backup :)
<Mmike> dada, ono je drugo
<Mmike> ono je' Molim vas na ovih 250 domena mi onemogucite PHP'
<Mmike> a lik ima 2500 domena/siteova na stroju
<Neuromanc> siris posao:)
<Mmike> ostao sam bez kave
<Neuromanc> to nije dobro
<Mmike> sad si kuham tursku
<Mmike> tj, idem probat
<Mmike> nisam nikad to kuzio kak' se radi :)
<Neuromanc> ja ne idem u takve exhibicije
<Neuromanc> 3 u 1
<Mmike> nemam
<ptlo_> stavi vodu u dzezvu; cekaj da zakpii; stavi malo kave; cekaj da zakipi (za jedno 10sec), pazi da ne prekipi po stednjaku; promjesaj; stavi u salicu; po zelji dodaj secer/mlijeko
<Mmike> a kava je prijeko potrebna
<Mmike> ha!
<Neuromanc> secer dodoaj dok kipi
<ptlo_> stavi jednu malu zlicicu kave po deci vode u dzezvi
<Neuromanc> puno je bolje
<ptlo_> secer ne dodaj dok kipi
<Mmike> ptlo_, s obrizom da vec grijem vodu (sa secerom unutra, jbg), onda cu tako
<ptlo_> ako ne pijes sa secerom :)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> vidi ovo
<Mmike> http://www.turkish-coffee.org/make_turkish_coffee.htm
<ptlo_> jel ti to kuhas kavu zbog kuhanja kave ili pijenja kave? :)
<Neuromanc> lol dobro pitanje
<Neuromanc> btw kod nas se grcka kava pije pod imenom turske
<ivoks> jos nek samo netko kaze nes za network manager :)
<ivoks> kupio swisscom usb stick
<Mmike> ptlo_, zbog pijenja
<ivoks> ovaj se spojio bez ikakvog setupa
<ptlo_> Mmike, onda ne kompliciraj :)
<Mmike> ptlo_, i brijem da sam tak sjebo, cekam da se sad slegne malo
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet jel' pitko ili ne :)
<ivoks> napravio wifi mrezu i na nju zakacio par android telefona i laptopa
<Mmike> ivoks, network manager je takav poluproizvod, uzas
<Mmike> kad radi, super radi
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> kad ne radi, tako fino maestralno ne radi da je to milina
<Neuromanc> mmike pa kaj si mogao sjebati u kuhanju kave?
<ivoks> jos nisam naletio na situaciju da ne radi
<ivoks> na 4 razlicita laptopa
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si specifican po tome da tebi sve radi :)
<ivoks> it makes you wonder, doesn't it
<Mmike> yes, you're blinded :)
<ivoks> pa ka mi radi, ne znam kako sam blinded
<Mmike> recimo, meni moj PCMCIA usb vodafone connect bla-tra radi - povremeno
<Mmike> kad ne radi pun mi je auth.log sranja
<Mmike> i onda gasipali NM, gasipali kernel modul, i proradi
<Mmike> ok, mozda je i kartica sjebata
<Mmike> i kernel modul
<Mmike> srecom, android ima tethering, pa to sad koristim
<Mmike> btw, vozio se do ljubljane sa Aurom
<Mmike> ima jedan opaki bed
<Mmike> morao sam poziv napraviti
<Mmike> i stisnem 'home', napravim poziv
<Mmike> a GPS ugasen
<Mmike> ne znam dal 'je to do androida ili aure
<drj_cro> Mmike: androida :)
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat
<Mmike> to je drekofon a ne smartfon :)
<Mmike> igrao sam se s iphoneom za vikend malo
<Mmike> frendica ga ima
<Mmike> ona je iz onog 'i want iphone' filmica
<Mmike> prvo mi je trebalo par minuta da skuzim da nema 'back' tipke, i da je softver tako slozen da ti 'back' ne treba
<Mmike> za ultra-morone
<Mmike> i onda kad predjes preko toga, ajd, ok je
<Mmike> tastatura je preizvrsna!
<Mmike> ne kuzim kako, al' pisao sam SMSove i sranja i sve, pre odlicno radi
<Mmike> u usporedbi s ovom na androidu, mega,mega,mega-mrak
<drj_cro> iphone je ispeglan skroz sad. al je i dalje smece :)
<Mmike> pa cuj
<drj_cro> al da ima bolji market od anrodida ima
<Mmike> to smece ima mega-bolju tastaturu na touch-displayu :)
 * Mmike ceka silverspacea sa 'Pa kupi si onda iPhone' :)
<drj_cro> ma sve ce se to rjesit sa android 440324 ver :)
<dodobas> [A[A[AA
<Mmike> naravno :)
 * Mmike pije svoju tursku kavu
<Mmike> natankao mlijeka i secera pa je ok, valjda
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> :)
<drj_cro> :)
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> mmike onda kaj je bolje na kraju, ajfon ili android?
<drj_cro> android
<Mmike> android, rekao bih
<drj_cro> ajfon je smeche al ispeglano smeche
<Mmike> neznam tocno zakaj je ajfon smece
<Mmike> al' t okaj je tak zatvoren mi je dosta da mi nije napet
<Mmike> al' eto, ta me tastatura fakat odusevila
<Neuromanc> doduse ja bih najradije neki glupi mobitel za mobitel
<Neuromanc> nakon 4 godine pametnih dosta mi ih je
<Neuromanc> bio bih sretniji da je trziste rucnih racunala ostalo odvojeno od trzista pametnih mobitela
<Neuromanc> pa mobitel za mobiteliranje, palmic ili nesto takvo za druge stvari
<ivoks> nisam skuzio sta te muci s aurom?
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: pa mozes ti i sad tako,mob za telefoniranje a tablet/pad za ostalo :)
<ivoks> ja sam ju koristio, obavljao pozive i uvijek se vratio na nju
<ivoks> GPS se nije iskljucivao
<ivoks> a da, tipkovnica od htca je groblje
<Mmike> Neuromanc, a, ima nokia krasnih, al' zaboravi na smartfoniranje i 'dodatne aplikacije'
<Neuromanc> necu dodatne aplikacije na fonu:)
<Mmike> ivoks, meni se iskljucio, neznam do cega je... doduse, kad mene nazovu onda sam siguran da se ne iskljuci (u zagrebu mi se to par puta desilo), al' sam u sloveniji naletio na srnu slomljenih nogu pored ceste pa sam isao zvati 112 (ili sto vec), i vratim se nazad u auru a ova brije da sam jos u ljubljani
<Mmike> Neuromanc, o, ja hocu. Stopericu, dobar kalkulator, dobar PDF reader, mail client
<Mmike> za nokiu toga nema
<ivoks> drzim home, odaberem auru i vrati se di je bila
<Mmike> jest, samo sto je GPS ugasen
<Mmike> i onda se vrati na pocetak
<drj_cro> Mmike: ima za njoku to al na symbianu
<ivoks> moze se vratiti samo na zadnju poznatu lokaciju
<Mmike> drj_cro, koje? ja imao E66, nisam nasao nista od toga.
<ivoks> ne znam zasto bi se gps iskljucio...
<Mmike> ivoks, velim ti, vratilo me nazad na pocetak. A neznam nit ja zasto, ugasi se :) neznam dal' je to do aure, drj_cro veli da je to do androida
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa sa ovi-a poskidas brdo toga
<Mmike> drj_cro, nema. nema cak nit na placanje, dao sam 10 eura za neki PDF reader koji je jednako sjebat kao i free verzija
<ivoks> pa ako se ugasio, moze biti samo do androida
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> plus, ovi vise ne radi
<Mmike> ili radi ali nema nista gore
<Mmike> ma, brijem da je android way-to-go
<Mmike> samo sto mu treba jos ohoho da ga ispeglaju
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa imo ja brdo toga an svojoj n95 i poslje jos n96ci a stavio sam i zeni na n97cu
<drj_cro> Mmike: ofkorz sve je bilo sa wareza :)
<drj_cro> bice andorid ok kad ga ispeglaju
<drj_cro> al me nece taj android,jos ga nijedanput nisam tocno napisao :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, a eto, velim, na E66 nisam nasao nista
<Mmike> a za android, brate mili, cuda imas :)
<Mmike> ja nisam nit jednu aplikaciju za android jos platio :)
<dodobas> polishing ifoneta se najbolje vidi u trenutku kad se promjeni godina... a ifone to ne skuzi :D
<Neuromanc> hehe
<Neuromanc> pa skuzi
<Neuromanc> prestane raditi alarm
<Neuromanc> dakle svjestan je da se nesto dogodilo
<Neuromanc> doduse vjerujem da je to feature, a ne bug
<Neuromanc> doduse i x1 kenja s ljetnim racunanjem vremena
<drj_cro> odo davit bivse kolege :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg)
<dodobas> Mmike: prestani citati index.hr
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> !
<Neuromanc> lol
<dodobas> http://www.geekword.net/meego-nexus-s/ 
<robi2andro> e da
<Mmike> odvratnu sam si kavu slozio
<Mmike> bas je, onak, fujava :)
<Neuromanc> moja jacobs 3 u 1 je dobra:)
<Neuromanc> a nesica prije nje je bila jos bolja
<Mmike> :) potpuno se slazem
<Mmike> doduse, taj 3u1 je taktak
<Mmike> al' jacobs u pahuljicama ili nescaffe, meni skroz ok
<Mmike> mlijeka, malcice secera, i vozi
<Mmike> a ovo, brate mili
<Mmike> iako, moja sister napravi preizvrsnu tursku kahvu
<Neuromanc> 3 u1 je najjednostavniji, a upotrebljiv
<Neuromanc> aparat za toplu-hladnu vodu i plasticne case su sve kaj ti treba
<Neuromanc> i nekaj za promjesati
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> okb
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/kuNla hm 
<drj_cro> pozz,moze preporuka za neku usb dvb-t karticu da dobro radi pod linuhom
<Mmike> ja imam terratecov cynegry
<Mmike> i radi ok
<Mmike> ima i analog i digital
<Mmike> sad, dosta je stara, jedno 3 godine
<Mmike> pa vjerujem da imas i novijih
<Mmike> ivoksa pitaj - on je kupio telku :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: imas na nasoj wiki stranici 
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: thnx.al reko ak znate.sad bas gledam u ducanu
<Neuromanc> vidio sam da nesto imaju u pcprojektu
<Neuromanc> pa pogledaj na njihovom webu ako hoces
<drj_cro> nis sacekace dvb jos malo.bar dok ne vidim neku da sigurno sljaka
<drj_cro> bladi zema ce me udavit jel joj ne radi fakin doma na amisu
<Nurban> večer :D
<Nurban> ako hocu ukrasti 30ak GB da instaliram Linux, kako to radim tijekom instlacije? :)
<ivoks> instaler ce ti sam to ponuditi
<Nurban> automatski ce mi uzeti 30gb :D ? 
<ivoks> smanjit ce ti particiju ako ces to htjeti
<ivoks> ponudit ce ti tu opciju
<Nurban> ok
<Nurban> koliko je optimalno za Ubuntu?
<ivoks> sve
<ivoks> :)
<Nurban> (s tim da cu NTFS particije koristiti kao most izmedju wina i linuxa) :D
<Nurban> ne moogu sve, moram koristiti Win only software :)
<ivoks> svakako si bakupiraj sve podatke, prije nego pocnes mrdati po particijama
<Nurban> :D
<Nurban> hmm :)
<Nurban> ajd probat cu iskombinirati
<Nurban> 30GB enough?
<drj_cro> ivoks: kazu da tebe pingam za pitanje za dvb-t karticu
<Nardung> večer:D
<Nardung> sjebao sam nešto tijekom instalacije
<Nardung>  :D
<Nardung>  ne mogu imati više od 4 logičke particije -.- :D
<SilverSpace> jep
<Nardung> znaci, jedna mora nestati :D
<SilverSpace> pa stavi jednu extendet
<Nardung> kako :)
<Nardung> imam 32GB
<Nardung> unuse d:D
<Nardung> i ne mogu nista s time :)
<drj_cro> Nardung: a zasto ne stavis sve na jednu particiju?
<Nardung> kako misliš? 
<Nardung> pa mora biti neka ext4 particija
<Nardung> imam C:
<Nardung> D:
<drj_cro> Nardung: koliko sam skuzio oces staviti 30g za linux(ubutnu) ?
<Nardung> E:
<Nardung> da :)
<SilverSpace> koliko imas windows particija
<Nardung> 3
<Nardung> i 4. je ona skrivena
<Nardung> od 100mb 
<Nardung> i sad bi ostavio sve tako
<Nardung> tako da na D: i E: spremam podatke da budu citljivi i iz windowsa i ubunta
<SilverSpace> vise particija vise problema
<drj_cro> ako si tu ove 3 i 4 primarne onda ces morat prvo pretvorit te u extended
<drj_cro> *su ti* malo mi prsti bjeze
<drj_cro> sve u svemu backup svega i onda si napravis particije kak spada
<Nardung> hmm :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<Nardung> backupano :)
<Nardung> ma mislim da cu reinstall windowsa, pa cu ostaviti 30GB unnallocateda :)
<Nardung> i to si uzeti za linux?
<drj_cro> pa ne trebas ni to cak. skini si nekakav partition magic il nes slicno i pretvori si particije
<drj_cro> i reparticioniraj kako oces. ostavis 30g free za pingvina i to je to :)
<Nardung> http://www.soft32.com/download_151.html ovo je ok?
<drj_cro> mozes probati i sa gpartedom ako imas ubuntu live
<SilverSpace> live cd i gparted
<Nardung> imam :)
<Nardung> samo mi recite kako, ne mogu komunicirati s vama kad dignem live :)
<drj_cro> eto zbutas sa cd-a
<drj_cro> podesis mrezu
<drj_cro> odes u konzolu i kucas: apt-get update&&apt-get install xchat :)
<Nardung> e da, mislim da bi mogao podesiti jel s live DVDa
<Nardung> a tamo mi trazi neke drajvere
<Nardung> ali to je bio problem kad mi dize s USBa, s cda bi moglo :
<drj_cro> sa cd-a ce ti sigurno radit
<Nardung> ajd da i glazbu bekupam :D
<Nardung> pa cu onda :9
<Nardung> :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: ha?
<ivoks> drj_cro: imao sam samo jednu usb i radila je dva tjedna
<Nardung> ma kad dignem ubuntu s USB livea, onda mi ne prepozna uopce wlan karticu
<Nardung> ali s CDa mi da neke drivere
<Nardung> i onda mogu napraviti konekciju
<Nardung> jer je konekcija jos zasticena eduroamom :)
<Nardung> kako pretvorim u extended u gPartedu :D
<drj_cro> ivoks: neko mi napomenuo da tebe pingam, bice da je ovdje = za sve pingat ivoksa :)
<zmaj> pozz
<zmaj> samo da javim, problem sa zvucnom rijesen
<zmaj> hvala svima na pomoci!
<zmaj> ;)
<Mmike> jel' popravljen bug u installeru sa grubom ?
<SilverSpace> zmaj: sto je bio problem
<SilverSpace> ukratko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakav bug
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/614309
<Mmike> nije ispravljeno jos
<zmaj> SilverSpace: zvucna je bila u banani
<zmaj> sad sam kupio novu, neku jadnu za 79 kn i sve radi
<zmaj> imam 5.1 na slusalicama, line out i mic in
<zmaj> a to mi je bio cilj
<zmaj> jer, ona stara je koristila najnovije alsa drivere, i nije radila u redu
<zmaj> a sad je sve kako treba
<ivoks> pita netko za prednosti rutanja androida?
<ivoks> evo jedne: po defaultu android se ne moze spojiti na ad-hoc mrezu
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kaj si poludio na twitteru :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ko ja
<Mmike> ivoks, bude mogao, u 2.6 :)
<SilverSpace> zmaj: eto sad bar radi :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, a ne ja valjda :)
<SilverSpace> aa :)
<drac0_> sta bi s arenom na kraju?
<SilverSpace> srusit ce se
<SilverSpace> mane trosi srusena
<zmaj> hehe, cilj postignut! ;)
<zmaj> i cilj ne opravdava sredstva... ;)
<SilverSpace> u ovom slucaju opravdava
<SilverSpace> :)
<zmaj> u biti, opravdava
<zmaj> lapsus
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kako natty?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: super
<SilverSpace> 2.6.37-12-generic
<SilverSpace> jao kak to bude radilo na tabletu
<SilverSpace> predobro
<drac0_> SilverSpace, motorola xoom mi je ok
<drac0_> oy hbogner
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: poz
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi ti medju ovima? http://bitURL.net/azpw
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jebote ova baterija poludila
<drac0_> sta bi?
<ivoks> Last login: Mon Jan 10 20:36:20 2011 from gprs09.swisscom-mobile.ch
<drac0_> cuj ovoga :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: neznam jos vidjet cu prekjuce je bilo kao 2% kapaciteta
<drac0_> hebeni lg :D
<SilverSpace> i brzo se praznila
<drac0_> ma krepala je
<drac0_> budemo sredili ;)
<SilverSpace> ali sad stoji 
<SilverSpace> bas cu vidjet sad sam kabel otpojio
<drac0_> sad kad padne na 10% :)
<drac0_> celije su mozda cak i ok, mozda je chip krepo
<SilverSpace> i nije mi danas javilo da je u kvaru
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ma neznam bas kad se za pola sata ispraznila
<SilverSpace> sad nis ne pokazuje
<drac0_> reko sam ti odavno da ju zamjenis, ne znam sto cekas :)
<drac0_> cekas da ti jamstvo istekne vidim :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ima li koja naredba da se vidi koliko je ostalo baterje
<SilverSpace> trei godine :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, not true, baterije su *uvijek* ali uvijek godinu dana :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, cini mi se da imas thinkpad paket koji daje info o bateriji izmedju ostaloga
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ja bi neki dobar 7"
<SilverSpace> galaxy je ok samo da je tegra
<drac0_> to mi je malo, bolje desetka
<drac0_> tegru definitivno, nista drugo niti ne gledam
<SilverSpace> desetka mi je vec velika
<drac0_> cekam da vidim sta ce htc izbaciti
<drac0_> a kaj ce mi sedmica, pa desire mi skoro cetvorka :)
<drac0_> LOOOL! :D http://youtu.be/FTbXSTe7BIg
<SilverSpace> 97%
<lose> jel se igra iko sa dvi hd ati-ce na 10.04 ?
<drac0_> nitko se ne igra sa amd-om
<lose> ne mogu drugu upaliti nikako
<lose> kad napravim aticonfig kreira svoj xorg- iza toga nece da se digne
<lose> a u administrative guiu vidi samo jednu
<lose> ikakve ideje ?
<SilverSpace> ako je ne vidis znaci da to tvoja kartica ne podzava
<lose> gle mogu specificirati malo
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si vidio link :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: yep
<drac0_> si poslusao :D
<lose> daklem unutra je 4870x2 + 4850, na 4870 su 2. 22" na ovu 4850 sam spojia 23" u atijevom control panelu vidi samo 4870 kad tamo namistim clone ili extended onda to radi, kad manualno minjam xorg onda uspijem upaliti ovog treceg ali ova dva ne rade, zelja mi je da imam ogromni desktop, cisto za informaciju instalirao sam win7 to se diglo odma, daklem kartice to mogu,  ikakve ideje rješenja, 
<lose> ?
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao 
<lose> jel bi možda znao nekog ko zna
<lose> 5 dana vec
<lose> lose mi je
<SilverSpace> drac0_: di ti samo nades takve gluposti
<lose> :)
<SilverSpace> lose: mozda se to ne moze sa ati driverima u linux to je poznata stvar da ati lpse stoji sa linux
<drj_cro_> lose: poigraj se sa xrand
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hebate baterija drzi
<lose> ma ova 4870x2 i ova mašina rade besprijekorno več 2 godine
<lose> i vrag mi nije da mira
<lose> i odem i uzmem jednu 4850
<lose> kad ploca vec ima pcie-eva
<lose> i sad mi je loše
<lose> xrand dolazi nakon prvog inicijalnog u xorgu
<lose> taj inicijalni ne prolazim
<lose> pari da radim inicijalizaciju u masonsku ložu prve klase
<lose> loše
<lose> idem ca na keep try-ing
<lose> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ovo nije normalno
<SilverSpace> 93%
<rkoma> ima koja pametna glava u vezi instalacije?
<rkoma> da pomogne u vezi instalacije*
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-11
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<SilverSpace> zimski san
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/kyWf3
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> zdravo
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://is.gd/kyZtw
<SilverSpace> ee ovo je mrak http://is.gd/kyZBD
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> dobitna kombinacija, ubuntu + tegra2 ;)
<drac0_> sve ih je vise hebate
 * drac0_ ceka neki thinkpad na arm-u ...
<SilverSpace> :) kaj mislis da ce napravit
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio koja mala kutica
<SilverSpace> mislim da necu nis mjenjat uskoro opet cekammmm :)
<MmikeMRMA> 10.10 ne radi na novom probooku :) treba driver za mreznu skidat :)
<MmikeMRMA> wireless, dakako
<drac0_> SilverSpace, pitanje, mozda hoce, thinkpad ima neki hebeni nda s intelom tako da ne znam
<drac0_> al nadam se da ce sloziti neku kutijicu od cca 10" arm+tegra2, bilo bi posteno hehe
<drac0_> MmikeMRMA, kakav vraziji probook :)
<MmikeMRMA> pa laptop
<MmikeMRMA> mainstream hp govno
<MmikeMRMA> al' ipak mainstream
<MmikeMRMA> na suseu koji dodje s njim sve radi
<MmikeMRMA> kak je taj suse sprtljatn
<drac0_> nekad sam bio na tom susetu
<drac0_> uzas kako je to sve nekako traljavo
<drac0_> odnosno rpm me svrbio :)
<drac0_> mozda je ovaj danas ok, koji je uopce aktualan sada
<drac0_> opensuse?
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: kaj nema da ti skine drivere
<drac0_> bcm?
<SilverSpace> meni se zamjerio rpm
<SilverSpace> drac0_: si vidio kako mali hladnjak na arm
<SilverSpace> u onoj kutijici
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> strasno :)
<drac0_> a nis cudno, na telefonima ima samo jedan minijaturni u obliku iglica valjda visine milimetra :)
<drac0_> iako ovo je nabrijana verzija na 2ghz
<drac0_> taj ce i biti najcesci u lapovima, 2 ghz dualcore (+tegra2)
<drac0_> pricalo se o hladnjacima bez ventova pa eto :)
<sale> a taman pred koji dan stavili recaptchu na forum :-) http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/01/11/1411254/Google-ReCAPTCHA-Cracked
<sale> kao, defaultna captcha nije bila dovoljno dobra :-)
<sale> btw. hello
<drac0_> welcome sale :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, jok, u tom kernelu valjda ne dolaze
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZyZ8MblEFI
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: kaj nema u jockey-gtk
<sale> MmikeMRMA: da ne kopam sad po dokumentaciji... shared_buffers u Postgresqlu
<MmikeMRMA> sale, ae?
<sale> ako je u config datoteci definirano, recimo, 1000, to je 1000 x block size
<sale> ?
<MmikeDOMA> koji postgres?
<sale> 8.2.nesto
<MmikeDOMA> predji na 8.3 ili 8.4 pod hitno
<MmikeDOMA> iako
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da ti i 8.2 daje da mu kazes: 32M
<MmikeDOMA> ili 512M
<MmikeDOMA> (nije to razlog zasto da se maknes sa 8.2)
<sale> :-)
<MmikeDOMA> ako je postgres jedini servis na stroju tamo stavi 1/3 RAMa koji imas (mosh i 1/2, ovisi kaj ti radi baza)
<sale> ma nije jedini servis, niti je servercic nesto bitan
<MmikeDOMA> kol'ko rama imas i kaj se vrti gore?
<sale> ne pratim development postgresqla. Zasto preporucas prelazak na noviju verziju (pod hitno)? :-)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, trebalo je sjediti na suvozacevom u cliu, ili jos bolje, otraga :)
<MmikeDOMA> brzi, bolji. ljepsi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> sale, bolje barata indexima, plpgsql bugova popravljenih tona, sveusvemu brze radi
<MmikeDOMA> a i 9.0 je izasao, 8.2 je fakat obsolete :)
<budz0r> dobar vecer
<alibaba> koristi neko Gajim ovde?
<budz0r> drustvo, nismo se vidjeli vec neko vrijeme, kaj kazete na neki sastancic, nadjemo se na pivici, pa malo o daljnjim potezima i tako
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: kaj kazes?
<budz0r> sale: ti znam da ne mozes
<budz0r> SilverSpace: ?
<budz0r> drac0_: ?
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, mere, jedino.... ja nemrem prije 20-21 nikoji dan
<budz0r> chaky: ti si nam isto daleko
<MmikeDOMA> mozda eventualno ak se zdogovorimo pa nesh izkompbenepranm
<drac0_> budz0r, ja sam uvijek za pivu :)
<MmikeDOMA> inace, de to posalji na listu :)
<budz0r> evo saljem
<MmikeDOMA> volim i tebe i ivoksa i sve vas kad 'bitne' stvari protrljate na kanal i onda nitko nezna o tom nist :)
<MmikeDOMA> protokol i procedura, dragi moji! :)
<drac0_> i par graficha :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nisi se izjasnio
<budz0r> mail otisao na listu
<budz0r> pricekajte postgreya :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drac0_> SilverSpace, pala cijena :) http://bitURL.net/aztp
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> kaj izjasnio
<drac0_> pa za sastanak/pivu :)
<SilverSpace> aa ne pijem 
<SilverSpace> ma u komi sam jos uvjek
<budz0r> lol, na njuskalo 3D Marko Perkovic Thomson
<drac0_> po evidenciji 320k nezaposlenih
<drac0_> benga i krediti rastu
<drac0_> bit ce veselo
<MmikeDOMA> a navilki smo mi :0
<MmikeDOMA> mosh nas gazit, milina jedna :)
<drac0_> ha ide se na skijanje, valjda nam je vise nego dobro
<drac0_> nema veze sto se nosi maslac i sarme :)
<SilverSpace> i potrosnja nam je bila veca nego prosle godine u ovoo doba
<drac0_> ok je, na putu smo da dodjemo na put, pa cemo vidjeti onda jel :)
<SilverSpace> je put cist
<SilverSpace> da prodemo tim putem
<SilverSpace> prema putu
<drac0_> ha cuj, kanader je otisao tim putem al kazu da je zapeo u mecavi negdje u austriji :)
<MmikeDOMA> ste vidli ono: This time last year I was a milionaire :0
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, nik titanik :D
<MmikeDOMA> tikatikabukbuk
<drac0_> a onu
<drac0_> idemo svi na party kod petre sanader, stari joj nije doma :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jono se opet bacio na devel intervju s vampirom :) http://youtu.be/Xs4HC1PDvl4
<drac0_> i have no idea
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://is.gd/kyWf3
<SilverSpace> hebate australija je u komi 
<budz0r> hebote koja drama oko unity-a
<budz0r> natty daily build se srusi prilikom bootanja u virtualboxu :(
<drac0_> budz0r, meni radi ok u vboxu, evo bas danas bio update, sve5
<budz0r> drac0_: ja sam skinuo daily build iso
<budz0r> i386
<drac0_> budz0r, i ja isto x64
<drac0_> budz0r, vbox 4.0?
<budz0r> vbox 3.2.12
<budz0r> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick non-free
<drac0_> daj pocicaj vbox 4.0
<budz0r> nema ga u repou
<budz0r> nasao
<budz0r> skida se
<budz0r> promjenili su repo, iz non-free u contrib
<drac0_> yep
<drac0_> zaboravio ti rec :)
<drac0_> na cetvorci radi compiz do yaya
<drac0_> cak su i to slozili
<budz0r> o ho, sljaka
<drac0_> nego sta ;)
<drac0_> budz0r, kako baterija drzi? :)
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, jel? isplati se?
<MmikeDOMA> iako je 4.0
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, sta vbox, pa da, konacno to radi kako treba, lijepo za vidjeti
<SilverSpace> ma da :)
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, uvjerio si me, ak mi se sjebu masine koje imam placas mi pivo :)
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, nece ti se nista shebati, pogledaj changelog koliko su bugova samo ispeglali :)
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, eto, skidam ga bas
<SilverSpace> opet MmikeDOMA plce :)
<SilverSpace> place*
<drac0_> a tesko ga nagovoriti
<drac0_> ko zabu u vodu :)
<drac0_> LOL :D http://www.appbrain.com/app/colonoscopy-prep-assistant/com.wellapps.colonoscopy
<drac0_> za odshtopavanje haha :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/car-dock-home-v3/net.cwfk.ig88.carhome3
<drac0_> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/azug
<SilverSpace> jesi vidio uskoro Angry Birds na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> pitanje je kaj bu od toga svega doslo na nase trziste
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu skociti do italije na proljece da vidim sto ce tam bit
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, joj, daj ti se sam nemoj javljat :) 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma treba uzeti nesto od etabliranih faca, htc, motorola, toshiba, lenovo
<drac0_> ja cekam mudro pa cu shtura do minkena ako i kada bude sta pametno od svega toga :)
<SilverSpace> treba samo biti sad strpljiv
<SilverSpace> ne zuriti
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> bear with me
<drac0_> i have no idea
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si vidio kad sam ga pitao jel rootao svoj phone, kaze da nije, da have no idea :D
<SilverSpace> jucer u serji cuo to i riknuo od smijeha
<SilverSpace> pametan covjek
<Neuromanc> nda
<drac0_> SilverSpace, taj stari penzich mi je legenda :D
<drac0_> aaaalaj volim kad kuglice skacu, kad kuglice skacuuu ... :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik
<drac0_> strasna faca nema sta :)
<drac0_> lici mi na onaj stari crtic, japanska buba :)
<sale> MmikeDOMA: fyi, tek od pg-a 8.2 je moguce definirati vrijednosti u MB, u svim starijim verzijama samo u blokovima :-)
<MmikeDOMA> da, znam
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da 8.2 prima i jedno i drugo
<MmikeDOMA> al' rekao si da imas 8.2, nisi?
<drac0_> rekao je 8.3.nesto :)
<drac0_> pardon, 8.2.nesto
<sale> zapravo, radilo se o 8.1 :-)
<sale> vjerovao ili ne, 8.1 je jos uvijek default u centosu 5.5 :-)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kako baterija? :D
<sale> makar postoji 8.4 u istom repou
<drac0_> SilverSpace, koliko je izdrzala ono jucer?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ma ja se samo ponadao
<SilverSpace> sa 93 skocila na 14%
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> to je neki novi fichur :D
<SilverSpace> sat i nesto sitno
<drac0_> jesi napravio ono prvo pocetno memoriranje [punjenje-praznjenje]
<drac0_> barem 1x
<drac0_> jer nekidan pricao s frendom, ista prica ko i ti, litijska baterija radila besprijekorno 8 mjeseci i onda krepala naglo
<drac0_> nikada nije napravio ono prvo punjenje praznjenje sto se kakti preporuca
<drac0_> iako kao li-ion nema memory effect :)
<drac0_> pa ti sad vidi
<drac0_> ja sam recimo siguno dobio sat-dva i na androidu, u recoveryu sam bubno clear battery stats
<drac0_> prezadovoljan sam s tom baterijom
<SilverSpace> ma jesam
<drac0_> i kita ha :)
<drac0_> cuo mujo di se pecaju zlatne ribice, ode i on u pecanje i nakon par dana ulovi mujo zlatnoga morskog psa. ovaj mu kaze ajde reci mujo sta hoces i pusti me na miru, a mujo ce - ma daj mi kitu do poda i to odma, a morski pas ce - cap,cap i odgrize mu obje noge! :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: morao sam to bacit na timeline :)
<drac0_> samo daj :)
<drac0_> sale, achtung achtung
<drac0_> krenuli su, thinkpadi ;)
<drac0_> x220 weeee
<drac0_> sale, SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/azus
<sale> drac0_: opa
<sale> mljac
<drac0_> sad cekamo full specke :)
<drac0_> sutra zovem frenda odma
<drac0_> sigurno ce mi reci, cekaj x221 :D
<drac0_> The Lenovo ThinkPad X220 has an Intel HD 3000 integrated GPU, LAN, 802.11b/g/n Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, and a 2.0 megapaixel web camera.
<sale> dobro izgleda http://www.thinkpads.com/2011/01/10/leaked-in-china-refreshed-lenovo-thinkpad-x220/
<SilverSpace> uu dobo izgleda
<drac0_> hebate, 16:9 ekran pasmater
<drac0_> nema veze, pila je
<drac0_> ova nova intel grafika kao ubija
<drac0_> na ces-u su vrtjeli nfs i borderlands na max detaljima
<drac0_> hmm sandy bridge i na desktopu :)
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, http://bitURL.net/azuv
<MmikeDOMA> citao :)
<MmikeDOMA> brb, odo nap ivo bnrz
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> cheers
<drac0_> bit ce dosta
<drac0_> ajte noc
<strangy> jutr'
<SilverSpace> di si strangy 
<strangy> evo me
<strangy> programiran client za hypertable
<strangy> sta ima kod tebe
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-12
<SilverSpace> ma nista cekam proljece
<SilverSpace> jes sto polomio u meduvremenu 
<strangy> nista
<strangy> ti
<strangy> jesi kupija novo paciklo
<strangy> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam 
<SilverSpace> necu ove godine
<SilverSpace> jedino cu kocnice morat promjeniti
<strangy> ja na svom moran volan prominit
<SilverSpace> cca 2000kn ce me to kostati
<strangy> jos ga nisan stihga odvest u servis
<MmikeDOMA> strangy, sto je hypertable?
<strangy> MmikeDOMA, http://www.hypertable.org/
<strangy> klon google bigtable-a
<strangy> open source
<strangy> SilverSpace, svaki put kad zovem neki servis mogu li im donit paciklo da ga naprave kazu mi dodji drugi put guzva je
<strangy> i tako vec dvi godine
<MmikeDOMA> kul :)
<SilverSpace> strangy: lol
<strangy> i nikako napravit biciklu da se mogu ic rekreirat
<strangy> MmikeDOMA, very cool
<strangy> :)
<SilverSpace> ljudi ce se jos vise voziti na bike
<SilverSpace> postat cemo ko kinezi
<strangy> jos ga mos ustekat na hadoop (zapravo to i oces kod veilikih kolicina podataka) pa vrtit map/reduce jobove
<strangy> ma kinezi nam nisu do kolina
<SilverSpace> cuo mujo di se pecaju zlatne ribice, ode i on u pecanje i nakon  par dana ulovi mujo zlatnoga morskog psa. ovaj mu kaze ajde reci  mujo sta hoces i pusti me na miru, a mujo ce - ma daj mi kitu do  poda i to odma, a morski pas ce - cap,cap i odgrize mu obje noge!
<strangy> :)
<strangy> Jeli bosanac i slovenac jabuka i ostanu jos samo dvi jedna manja jedna veca. Kaze slovanac bosancu da uzme prvi i tako bosanac uzme vecu. Na to ce slovenac: A pa nisi morao uzet bas tu vecu. Odgovori mu bosanac:  A dobro koju bi ti uzeo da prvi uzimas. Pa manju kaze slovenac. Pa sta me onda zajebavas odgovori mu bosanac
<SilverSpace> ARM Cortex-A9 bit ce to odlicno
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gfs5ujSw1Q&feature=fvw
<strangy> nemam pojma vise se ne bavim hardwareom
<SilverSpace> jes vidio kutijicu 
<strangy> gledan
<SilverSpace> 2ghrz a mali hladnjak
<strangy> koliko ce ovo kostat i oce li bit dostupno u HR
<SilverSpace> sigurno ih bude kod nas 
<SilverSpace> to ce sad svi proizvoditi
<SilverSpace> najava ima hrpetinu
<strangy> oe se ovo ugradjivat u laptope ili ce se moc slozit konfiguracija za ovo ... recimo strpamo ga u mATX plocu
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/kyZtw
<strangy> o pa ja to slozim odma jedan mali desktop PC koji stane iz 24 incnog monitora
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umajvct0uYs&feature=related
<strangy> mini ITX kuciste
<strangy> to sad mislim napravit s atom plocom
<SilverSpace> arm ce ih sve rasturit
<SilverSpace> vidi ove dvije ploce
<strangy> za moje potrebe triba mi jedno malo kuciste mini ITX recimo i u njega strpat ATOM ili ARM i zakucat ga izad monitora 
<strangy> stavit mu jedan 500 GB disk ostali storage napravit eksterni
<SilverSpace> ja imam atoma 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je jos uvjek to preveliko 
<strangy> pa nije ovo preveliko
<strangy> http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=artikl&id_artikl=052.643.039
<strangy> kad ga zakucas izad monitora i ne vidi se
<SilverSpace> slicnog imam ja
<SilverSpace> noc
<edo79> sale ping
<edo79> ivoks, si negdje tu okolo?
<edo79> nema nikog ok :)
<MmikeMRMA> Oi
<edo79> jel znas slucajno jesu ova dva na GO ili nes tako? :)
<Mmike> mislim da je ivoks na skijanju
<Mmike> nemam pojma, iskreno :)
<Mmike> a sale je bio tu jucer
<Mmike> A... sto treba? :)
<edo79> ma trebaju mi njih 2 zbog mozille :)
<edo79> u biti jedan od njih 2
<edo79> mhm ocito se i hr oporavila cim je ivoks, na skijanju i ne kuka vise kak je biznis slab :)
<Mmike> nene, mora kukat
<Mmike> svaki pravi poduzetnik kuka, to ti je tako :0
<Mmike> ptlokica!
<Mmike> pa k'o da si znao da me python nesto gnjavi :)
<Mmike> a daj ACKaj :)
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu u reklami od Google http://is.gd/kCbFU
<Mmike> ptlo, imam listu sa tupleima: [(1, 2), (3, 4), (5, 6)]
<Mmike> tj, ne
<Mmike> imam listu s listama: [[1, 2], [3, 4], [5, 6]]
<Mmike> Kako bi najelegantnije svakoj 'inner' listi insertao 'a' na pocetak, pa da dobijes: [['a', 1, 2], ['a', 3, 4], ['a', 5, 6]]
<ptlo> jel mozes modificirati postojecu ili zelis novu?
<ptlo> ako mozes modificirati postojecu: for i in lista: i.insert(0, 'a')
<Mmike> kak' sam glup
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> i je element te liste, nije to PHP
<Mmike> thnx :)
<dodobas> [['a']+x for x in [[1, 2], [3, 4], [5, 6]]]
<Mmike> dodobas, :* :)
<Mmike> zaboravim uvijek na list comprehension
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srLm8vrddac
<ptlo> Mmike, kako mozes koristiti python bez list comprehensiona :)
<dodobas> Mmike je truba :P
 * Mmike je los
<Mmike> bed je samo sto ce mi to napraviti novu listu, a ono mijenja listu u memoriji
<Mmike> pa ako mi lista ima gigabajt, onda imam problem
<ptlo> ako ti lista ima gigabajt, onda imas drugi problem
<ptlo> :)
<ptlo> prouci malo generatore
<ptlo> vjerojatno mozes listu zamijeniti generatorom/iteratorom
<ptlo> (osim ako radis npr sort ili slicne stvari na njoj)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> radim svasta s listom, iterator mi tu ne igra
<Mmike> opce necu pokazat iniciajlnu inkarnaciju :)
<dodobas> programer koji se srami svog koda se treba poceti baviti necim sto nema veze s programiranjem :P
<Mmike> for x, elem in enumerate(list): ....
<Mmike> happy now? :)
<Mmike> i onda unutra list[x] = ...
<Mmike> ima losih tastatura, i ima LOSIH tastatura
<Mmike> ja imam tu losu
<dodobas> znaci zadovoljan si ?
<Mmike> pre
<Mmike> u vimu redovno umjesto :q! lupim :Q!
<Mmike> moram lupit : i onda maknuti ruke pa q
<Mmike> inace shift ostane 
<Mmike> iako je glatko sve, nije da zapinje tastatura
<dodobas> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linuxcon-europe
<dodobas> idemo na pivu?
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nelose mjesto
<Mmike> http://superuser.com/questions/231273/what-are-the-windows-a-and-b-drives-used-for
<dodobas> Mmike: da pocnes koristiti twitter... ne bi stalno kasnio :D
<dodobas> s linkovima :)
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike je sad neugodno
<Mmike> ok
<dodobas> good boy :)
<Mmike> dodobas, skinem klijent(a) ili moram kroz webbrowser?
<dodobas> sto te volja...
<dodobas> sigurno ubuntu ima nesto ugrađeno
<Mmike> a sto ti rabis?
<dodobas> imam za FF neki echofon...
<dodobas> nije nesto posebno ali posluzi
<SilverSpace> chrome ima dobar nadojeb za twitter
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/encaiiljifbdbjlphpgpiimidegddhic
<Mmike> dodobas, kak nadjem tebe tamo?
<dodobas> trazis 'dodobas' :D
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> folouam te ;)
<Mmike> ptlo, kaj ti koristis za twitanje?
<ptlo> Mmike, tweetdeck "app" za chrome na kompu, official twitter client za android na mobu
<dodobas> mrkiMile.... pa dobro
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> ja uvijek mislio da je mmike skraceno od mali mike :D
<ptlo> mrkimile??
<ptlo> :-)
<Mmike> mmike je, dakako, zauzeto ;)
<Mmike> kak' mrzim te sve servise koje nemrem koristiti bez gmaila
<ptlo> kako ne bi twitter mogao koristiti bez gmaila? :)
<Mmike> tweetdeck
<ptlo> mozes, kako ne bi mogao
<ptlo> treba ti mail, ali ne treba ti gmail :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kliknem na 'download'
<Mmike> i veli mi 'sign up first'
<Mmike> na gmailu
<ptlo> pojma neam
<ptlo> ako pocinjes s twitterom dobar ti je i web client za pocetak
<ptlo> tj odlican je
<ptlo> samo sto ne podrzava  multiple acc pa meni nije dovoljno dobar
<Mmike> ma o web clientu i pricam
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> :) budemo prvo ovako :)
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<ptlo> ne nen
<ptlo> twitter web client
<ptlo> twitter.com
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to koristim
<Mmike> ne treba gmail, naravno :)
<ptlo> cist dost :)
<Mmike> ali sam htio skinuti tweetdeck plugin za chrome
<Mmike> za to treba gmail
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> covjek salje SMS za neku nagradnu igru
<Mmike> i sjebo je nesto
<Mmike> i dobije 'postovani, vasa poruka nije ispravno formulirana, molimo provjerite blablabla'
<Mmike> lik salje opet, isto
<Mmike> isti odgovor
<Mmike> nakon cetvrtog puta salje 'kako je ispravno?'
<Mmike> dobija, naravno, isti odgovor
<Mmike> lik je poslao oko 60 poruka, 6 kuna ga svaka kosta
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> o, badenvirtenberg ;)
<edo79> :)
<edo79> oce tko karlovacko? :)
<edo79> sad sam dosao iz shoppinga
<edo79> ima tu jedan ercegovac kaj dila naše stvari
<edo79> tipa zuja, karlovacko i ostalo
<edo79> kad je dodobas, napisao idemo na pivu tak mi se pilo karlovacko da sam morao u shopping :)
<edo79> a vidim saleta jos nema
<edo79> tja
<Mmike> pa od svih piva, kud bas karlovacko
<Mmike> jos si tamo gdje jesi
<Mmike> i ti karlovacko
<Mmike> ajoj :)
<edo79> pa jebes sve ostalo kad mi je to pred nosom
<edo79> nije fora :)
<edo79> hebes paulaner i ostala sranja
<edo79> sve su pivice pivice samo je karlovacko pivo :)
<edo79> jedino kaj mi fali odozdo je burek kod viduke :) u zg :)
<edo79> a ostalo kod ovog lopine ercegovca mogu kupiti
<edo79> :)
<Mmike> ;:)
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> paulaner je taktak
<Mmike> al' augustiner
<Mmike> ili franziskaner
<Mmike> eh
<edo79> bah :P
<Mmike> bubreg bi (ponekad) dao za to :)
<edo79> da se coramo?
<Mmike> ne sad, treba mi bubreg trenutno :)
<edo79> ma za pivo :)
<edo79> ti meni ja tebi :)
 * igustin :Å¡tuc:
<edo79> lol
<dodobas> pivo odnese bubreg... s vremenom...
<edo79> evo jos jedan se javlja :=
<edo79> :)
 * igustin mora popraviti triggere :-/ :D
<edo79> dodobas jedan je zivot jebga
<igustin> edo79: da, i zato ga treba Å¡tedjeti ;)
<dodobas> nije...
<dodobas> krivo vas uce...
<edo79> a nije sve u tehnici
<edo79> i onda udri brigu na veselje
<edo79> a hebe mi se jel cu poslije reinkarnaciju imati ili trunuti u paklu :)
<edo79> igustin samo ti stedi na svoj nacin a ja sad stedim uz karlovacko
<edo79> :)
<igustin> naravno ;)
<edo79> jel tu inace tak tiho ili sam ja pogodio krivi dan? :)
<dodobas> nah... mi samo volimo citati monologe...
<edo79> hahahaha
<edo79> ohooo pa imamo i indijance tu :)
<edo79> kad cete maknuti kosoricu? :)
<edo79> ajmo zivnite malo :)
<edo79> tja idem i ja s necim se igrati :) da i ja citam tudje monologe :)
<Mmike> igustin, kake trigere?
<igustin> nvm ;)
<Mmike> non voilatile memorii? :)
<igustin> :)
<edo79> svi su posredno tu pa se i ja preselim i lakse je skicati ;)
<igustin> Mmike: shvatit ćeš kad ti piva prestane djelovati :P :)))
<Mmike> igustin,  :)
<edo79> Mmike a tu smo dakle
<edo79> srces i ti 
<Mmike> ne trenutno
<edo79> a sutis :)
<Mmike> kavu pijem
<edo79> kaj overdose pa kavom ubijas?
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> ima jos jedan angry birds?
<Mmike> ja sam 'seasons' imao
<Mmike> woooooooooooooooooohoho
<Mmike> tko nece raditi danas, tko tko tko :0
<edo79> to bi sad trebao razumjeti!? :)
<Mmike> nemas android telefon :)
<edo79> wm 7 je tu i meni dosta :)
<Mmike> auh
<Mmike> jel' istina da nema copy/paste?
<igustin> blasphemy :X
<edo79> lmao
<igustin> Mmike: pa naravno da nema, za to im treba quadcore, 4GB RAM i +500$
<Mmike> naime, sad citao bas da ce eto samo sto nije novi update
<edo79> gle..imao sam 6.0 pa 6.5 pa sad 7..
<Mmike> da je znatno ubrzan
<Mmike> i da donosi copy/paste
<Mmike> ja sam imao winmobile 6.0
<igustin> Mmike: je, hardverski
<edo79> i nema sanse da ga mijenjam za android
<Mmike> i ok je bilo
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> nikad vise zatvorenu platformu :)
<edo79> lol
<edo79> ne igram se toliko pa mi niti ne smeta kaj je zatvoren :)
<edo79> bitno je da sve kaj trebam mi radi i pri ruci :)
<edo79> iako se razmisljam prijeci na galaxy tab i izbaciti skroz mob
<igustin> ?
<igustin> tablet?
<edo79> samsung galaxy tab
<edo79> da
<edo79> ima manje vise sve kaj treba
<edo79> samo dimenzije me koce :)
<igustin> i telefonirati njime? :S
<edo79> da
<igustin> omg
<edo79> speakerphone ili headset :)
<edo79> tvoja volja :)
<edo79> imas i podrsku za video call
<dodobas> u autobusu razgovaram s ekranom...
<igustin> zašto me to asocira na repere iz bronxa koji nose kazić od 100kg na ramenu... :-/
<dodobas> bas...
<edo79> hahahah
<edo79> pa video call kume :)
<edo79> tu se galaxy moze dobiti nov vec za nekih 300-400eur
<edo79> tak da investicija nije velika
<edo79> :)
<edo79> e sad je naravno druga stvar kaj dodobas skriva zenu u haremu da je niko nevidi :)
<edo79> pa zato nepase video call ideja
<edo79> :)
<dodobas> sto ce mi harem od jedne zene... pas masters...
<igustin> mob je jedina stvar koju pravi metroseksualac želi što manju ;)
<edo79> lol
<edo79> dodobas po protokolu smijes imati jednu zenu a ostale su kucne pomocnice :)
<edo79> igustin ovisi gdje gledas sto je metroseksualac :)
<dodobas> opet ti o nekim protokolima ... koji nemaju smisla
<edo79> tu je normala cak i klinci da furaju messaging prek BB
<dodobas> ciji je to protokol
<edo79> republike rvatske :)
<edo79> jebote pa nisi u iranu :)
<dodobas> pa kad je free i encrypted..
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> dobio sam mail da me netko folowa
<Mmike> medjutoa
<Mmike> nema ga na sucelju
<Mmike> to znaci da me odfolouao ili?
<dodobas> ne priznajem republiku
<edo79> hahaha kak se onda zove rh? :)
<SilverSpace> evo da i ja mrkog sljedim :)
<dodobas> BMK kako je zove... drzave su izmisljene
<edo79> right :)
<edo79> sad samo pocni vikati attica :)
<dodobas> que?
<edo79> nvm
<edo79> :)7
<edo79> :)*
<Mmike> angry birds je takva prevara
<edo79> http://shop.angrybirds.com/ <- to je to!?!?
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> tjh
<Mmike> to su djidje
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> tak izgleda to
<edo79> al to izgleda...kulturno receno..pitam se koliko ti imas godina :)
<edo79> bez uvrede :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto angry birds prevara
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> 'samo cu jos jednu' :0
<SilverSpace> lol
<edo79> lol
<edo79> Mmike navukao si se :)
<SilverSpace> sprema se i za ubuntu
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> fakat, fino to r101
<edo79> btw pitanje..jel se windows igre mogu nekak spakirati u linuxu i igrati?
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> naravno da da
<edo79> volio bi probati kak ce linux hendlati black ops i slicne :)
<edo79> SS kak i kaj trebam uraditi? imas neki quick link? :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> tesko
<Mmike> kako koja igra
<Mmike> u principu za kvalitetno igranje drzi se windowsa
<SilverSpace> ne igram se ja pitaj Mmike 
<edo79> znaci windowse su ipak najbolja opcija
<edo79> steta 
<edo79> eh jos saleta da ulovim jel tko zna kad ce ovaj doskijati natrag :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<edo79> samo sto izgleda ovaj skija po hr a ovaj drugi skija tko zna gdje :)
<Mmike> gle, i sale me dodo :)
<sale> edo79: oy
<edo79> aloha
<edo79> cuj
<sale> Mmike: kud mali mujo... :-)
<edo79> 2 stvari
<edo79> ali prvo "kad brdo nece muhamedu muhamed ide brdu" :)
<edo79> a kao drugo idemo na private? :)
<edo79> sale
<sale> edo79: pucaj
<ivoks> edo79: na godisnjem sam
<ivoks> ko da me nema
<edo79> mogu znati kad se vracas? da znam otprilike kad mogu "pitati" :)
<ivoks> mozes pitat sad
<ivoks> al necu radit nista
<edo79> ok. treba mi svn vouch. da li mozes pomoci?
<ivoks> ajmo to ostaviti za slijedeci tjedan
<ivoks> internet koristim minimalno
<edo79> ok 
<ivoks> s obzirom da kosta poprilicno
<edo79> uzivaj pa se cujemo drugi tjedan onda
<Mmike> vrodicu
<Mmike> tebe ne vidjeh stotinama dana :)
<Mmike> ivoks, eto ti, kukas kukas al' si na skijanju sad :)
<ivoks> pa jeb... jedan dan je 10 franaka :)
<ivoks> mislim da sam zasluzio jedan kvalitetan odmor :p
<Mmike> :) aj sad molim te kukaj kako je skupo sve :0
<Mmike> btw, di su franci a da nema eura?
<ivoks> pogadjaj
<Mmike> pojma
<ptlo> svicarska
<ptlo> sve je skupo, btw
<Mmike> :) debil :)
 * ptlo se pridruzuje u kukanju
<ptlo> a sad idem na gablec
<Mmike> naravno da je skupo
<ptlo> (da, i to je bilo kukanje)
<Mmike> da niste glasali za HDZ... :)
<ptlo> sve su stranke hdz
<ptlo> samo imaju drugacije logotipe
<Neuromanc> mmike pa i tak ce hdz i na slijedecim izborima pobijediti:)
<Mmike> zakaj se twitter.com stranica ne refresa sama?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato da bi znao di si prestao citati timeline
<edo79> pa na fx imas reloadevery plugin :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aaaaaaaaaaaaa :) 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ne koristim fx
<Mmike> spor je
<edo79> lol
<edo79> spora ti je masina :)
<edo79> kad opalis 12gb ram :)
<edo79> sve radi ko svicarska urica :)
<Mmike> imam 8GB rama
<Mmike> i chrome mi radi puno puno bolje
<edo79> ja sam radio test kod sebe i fx jos uvijek bolje hendla sve
<edo79> ali jebga windowsi
<edo79> :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> eto, meni bas ne
<Mmike> www.chrome-experiments.com
<Mmike> probaj dal' ti neki radi :0
<edo79> lol 404
<edo79> budi malo aktualan s linkovima
<edo79> stranica nije pronađena
<Mmike> http://www.yvoschaap.com/chainrxn/
<Mmike> pa ok
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mislim, google, ne
<Mmike> ovo je jedan od experimenata
<Mmike> i zarazan je za poludit
<drac0> vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: igrica mi je bezveze
<drac0> SilverSpace, si vidio xoom ce imati barometar :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tebi, dakako :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma da
<SilverSpace> Las Vegas troši najvise vode u svijetu
<drac0> SilverSpace, yupp
<SilverSpace> i moraju vodu dovesti iz udaljenosti od 500km
<drac0> hebeni barometar
<SilverSpace> drac0: hocu 7"
<drac0> a vidjet cemo sta ce jos biti
<drac0> bit ce tableta ko u prici
<SilverSpace> yep
<drac0> treba to piknuti na ljetno negdje
 * Mmike ce tak fino gustat u viskiju navecer
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce mi najprije bit na redu desktop
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj slavis
<Mmike> sredinu tjedna
<Mmike> jos samo sutra i prekosutra
<Mmike> svi dosli s godisnjih, posla za popizdit
<SilverSpace> posteno :)
<drac0> sorry na spamanju,
<drac0> al prodajem par stvari :)
<drac0> cooler, napajanje i fotic
<drac0> na hr.ponuda.hardver.komponente
<drac0> hvala svima :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, nemoj se smijati nego kupi nesta :)
<SilverSpace> nema tu nista za mene
<SilverSpace> jesi ti zamjenio vent na lapu
<drac0> jesam
<drac0> stao je u nanometar, ovaj novi ima sire toplovodne cijevi
<drac0> prakticki sam ga nagurao, riba mi rub wifi modula :)
<SilverSpace> turpiju
<drac0> stavio arctic silver pastu, temp 3C manje nego inace
<drac0> pali vent tek na 50C proca, gotovo necujan na 2k rpm-a
<SilverSpace> pa i nisi nesto dobio
<drac0> predobro
<drac0> kako nisam
<SilverSpace> 3c
<drac0> dobio sam novi hladnjak, stari je krepo
<drac0> nije tu bitno tih 3C
<drac0> bitno da je necujan i da radi novi hladnjak
<SilverSpace> da znam
<drac0> ovih 3C je samo hvalevrijedan bonus
<drac0> to je radi paste i malo tih sirih cijevi pa bolje odvodi toplinu
<drac0> stari sam ostavio za uspomenu :)
<drac0> sad sam miran opet 3 godine
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> ma da
<drac0> al mislim da cu ga ostaviti za neku torrent masinu vrlo brzo, il ga poklonim staroj
<drac0> nekako si planiram piknuti x220 :)
<drac0> jer imam i dock, pa fino sve pase
<SilverSpace> ma ja cekam ovu kutijicu http://is.gd/u0SxiE
<SilverSpace> arm tegra
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/x9hdoG :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol
<drac0> to se zove prehlada
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta vidim bas ti se svidja ta kutijica ha :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> predobra je
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0> vozdra hbogner
<hbogner> ej drago
<hbogner> :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/azyr
<rsedak> SilverSpace: koliko kosta ta kutijica?
<rsedak> 2W?
<rsedak> $250? cool
<drac0> ma kutijica je uzasno dizajnirana i lose slozena, moze to puno bolje, ovo su tek poceci
<drac0> a liq mi je zakon, hebate tamo u taiwanu svaka shusha otvori firmu, ugovori masovno stancanje u kini i onda su kao veliki poduzetnici, prejaka ekipa koja zna uvaljati zapadnjacima :)
<lose> samo da javim da sam riješija 4 monitora na ati-jevim hd kartelama ako kome triba conf nek se javi
<lose> i sad opet imam problem, pa ako neko zna
<lose> kad stavim multidesktop mode
<lose> onda mogu mišom iči od jednog do drugog
<lose> ali firefox me tuca
<lose> upali se samo u jednom
<lose> u drugom dojavi da je upaljen u prvom ili da je not responding
<lose> ikakve ideje ?
<Mmike> 4 monitora?
<lose> 4 :)
<Mmike> The link you followed has been shortened with is.gd. Shortened links can go anywhere on the Internet so you shouldn't continue if you got the link from a suspicious source e.g. junk email.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> lose, pa de fotkaj! :)
<lose> stavicu ovih dana ip kameru pa natiram
<lose> pa gledajte
<lose> ali jel zna ko zasto me firefox tuca
<lose> u xinerami radi bez beda
<lose> ali multidesktop nece
<lose> ali u xinerami ne radu efekti pa mi nije urbano
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ? kaj
<Mmike> lose, pojma nemam :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a onaj link di lik kise mi to javi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<drac0> i have no idea
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  iz ceg ti tvitas/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa dao sam ti danas link
<SilverSpace> nadojeb ya chrome
<SilverSpace> za*
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/FUr5nc
<lose> ovaj multidesktop je ustvari separirani x11
<lose> kažu mnogi da su pokušavali
<lose> ali kažu da je najbolje instalirati operu za ovo
<lose> od opere mi se riga :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u androidu koristim twicca
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> cek
 * Mmike ide updateirat win200
 * Mmike ide updateirat win2000
<drac0> SilverSpace, a tweetdeck
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne volim ga
<SilverSpace> dobar je ali onak
<drac0> sto?
<SilverSpace> chrome tweetdeck
<SilverSpace> je dobar
<Mmike> eo sam si ga metnijo
<Mmike> pa cemo sad vidjet ;)
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbdpomandigafcibbmofojjchbcdagbl
<SilverSpace> jos si slozis kao ikonu na desktop
<drac0> nije lose da
<SilverSpace> Chromed Bird neni nenadjebiv
<SilverSpace> tak sam stalno u chrome
<drac0> :)
<drac0> nista bez cuclera memorije
<SilverSpace> ma vi ste poludili
<SilverSpace> kakav ram
<drac0> djubre vampirsko
<drac0> pazi 4 taba, 500 mega skoro
<drac0> jedan tab skoro sav u flashu
<drac0> a nije do flasha
<drac0> ovaj jednostavno cucla
<drac0> je da radi super, al sto je previse, previse je
<drac0> hebate mogao bi ja jos rama uzeti kad smo kod toga :)
<Mmike> gle, ima jos security updateova za win2000
<drac0> lol
<drac0> ima jos i security updateova za bibliju isto :)
<Mmike> eh, sinek :)
<Mmike> jednom bus i ti polovil :)
<drac0> pa da, vis sad im i kondomi odgovaraju :)
<SilverSpace> koja je ono naredba za zbrajanje koliko chrome trosi
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj svi placete hebate 1cetvrtina samo rad rama 3cetvrtine ljenjcare
<SilverSpace> ko hrvati
<SilverSpace> jedan radi trojica gledaju
<drac0> krivo
<drac0> jedan radi
<drac0> drugi je na burzi
<drac0> dvojica su u mirovini :)
<SilverSpace> ma gledaoci kak god uzmes
<SilverSpace> ma gledaoci kako god gledas
<lose> ima genijalno rješenje
<lose> vlada ce predloziti novu natalitetnu politiku
<lose> tako da se djeca Å¡ta se rode
<lose> mogu raditi za još dvoje u mirovini
<lose> :)
<SilverSpace> ma treba penzice natjerati da prave djecu
<drac0> ma treba proglasiti stecaj i uzeti njemacki protektorat ko nekada
<drac0> nismo mi za svoju drzavu
<drac0> hrvat krade olovku s posla, sta ce mu drzava
<drac0> budale se jos borile protiv njemaca
<drac0> da su samo znali :)
<SilverSpace> je mos mislit
<lose> dobro je da smo se borili s njemcima
<lose> u kurcu je Å¡ta su se ovi u demokraciji prodali njemcima
<lose> u nizozemskoj je do 1960-e pisalo na lokalima
<lose> psima i njemcima zabranjen ulaz
<lose> zato gomila njemaca danas za vikend ide po poroke u istu
<lose> a nizozemski narod im se slatko smije :)
<lose> ode se nažalost neko smije nama :)
<SilverSpace> cim nesto zasusti mi se prodamo
<drac0> pederi, kurve i drolje
<drac0> hebiga :)
<lose> ma sve je u glavi
<lose> demokracija nije na papiru ona je u glavama
<SilverSpace> sve je u prstima
<drac0> :)
<lose> ne samo ona svako društveno uređenje
<SilverSpace> prvo nitko kod nas ne zna sto je demokracija
<lose> mogu ja probati ?
<SilverSpace> drugo konja treba najprije nauciti voziti da bi vozio
<lose> evo recimo
<lose> demokracija je moje neosporivo pravo da minjam sebe na nacin da me se ONI ne ticu
<SilverSpace> ili vidi kaj konju treba sve prije jahanja napraviti
<SilverSpace> nije to samo tak
<SilverSpace> vidi najdemokraticniji radio 101 di je sad
<lose> gle najbitnije je da živiš kraj sustava ne da budeš dio njega
<drac0> najbolji mi je kako se svi nadaju da kad udjemo u EU da ce biti 'bolje'
<drac0> a ekipa ne kuzi da nakon ulaska, 3 god ne smijemo prdnuti preko granica hr
<drac0> 3 god nakon ulaska, kao da nisi niti usao u EU
<lose> hahaha
<lose> ali zato oni mogu
<lose> zamisli kad među ove ovce dolete vukovi
<SilverSpace> a davanja prema eu
<drac0> bit ce veselo rekoh ja :)
<lose> ma vec smo sve dali
<drac0> evo sef mi prica [kraut], kako su se tako zajebali rumunji
<lose> ali da ce biti veselo
<drac0> i hrpa ostalih novopridoslih drzava
<lose> ma zajebali su se svi istočno od raja
<drac0> ne smiju prdnuti 3 god :)
<lose> jedini zajeb je Å¡ta mi nismo bili sposobni pomaknuti granicu
<lose> i svakako ce biti veselo :)
<drac0> zato je pavlinski red bio sposoban :)
<lose> ma nama je još super
<lose> tek kad te vlastiti želudac bude vodija ovo se može minjati
<lose> normalno mora postojati interesna skupina praznih od iste
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo ovo mi kupi za uskrs :) http://www.acu.com/style_F722097377/
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/juqsww
<drac0> bude se praznih zeluca fino napunilo ove godine :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ja bi rekao i vise :)
<SilverSpace> ma joj 20% je vise otislo na skijanje
<lose> to je samo zato šta državne financije nas zadužuju
<lose> to ne može trajati vjecno
<SilverSpace> 10% vise je potroseno za praznike 
<SilverSpace> koja kriza
<lose> niko još nije osmislija sustav da traje vjecno
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo ovi isto ko i prpic vidovnjak :D http://bitURL.net/azzf
<lose> samo je pitanje vremena
<drac0> nemoj tako, shuker sprema zalihe, imamo i viska hebate :D
<lose> hahaha
<lose> koja krmača
<SilverSpace> drac0: treba im para
<lose> on je naučija tri rečenice
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes vidio koliko je zbzksao
<lose> da premijeru, naravno premijeru, svakako premijeru i to je kasnije samo promjenija u žensku imenicu
<drac0> ma jesam, preloshe
<lose> loše
<drac0> lose, lol
<lose> a sta vam ja kažem
<drac0> doktor gospich je najjachi, tome prstici nozni vire iz jacinog shuleta
<lose> okrenite se oko sebe i ako stvarno imate jaja recite na glas "dobro mi je"
<drac0> nemam tih jaja :)
<lose> daklem lošeeeeee
<lose> ali to možete vikati koliko želite
<lose> jel tako
<lose> a ona stoka
<lose> ono krme ličko
<lose> pizda mu materina zbog cega su nikorete 60 kuna a kutija cigareta najskupljih 22
<SilverSpace> za sve nas ce se priroda pobrinuti
<lose> jebote sija bi ga sa šleperom nikoreta i sve bi mi ih ižvaka
<lose> loše mi je od njih
<SilverSpace> ne se nervirati bit ce ti jos loshije
<lose> smiren sam dok sam na tastaturi
<lose> samo iznosim mišljenje
<drac0> :)
<lose> ali priznaj da bi bilo cool gledati ga dok žvace sleper nikoreta jednu po jednu
<lose> moše i više odjednom
<lose> minimalna količina žvakanja
<lose> 5 min
<lose> mjesto žvakanja gospić
<lose> :)
<drac0> cool bi bilo gledati giljotinu na trgu republike, 1 po 1, svi redom
<lose> a je bi smijanja bilo
<drac0> sta kaze sanaderica da su joj samo pustili 130k kunica
<drac0> i placu jel
<drac0> nema se vise
<SilverSpace> je je dok vi ne bi dosli na red
<drac0> idemo svi na party kod petre sanader, stari joj nije doma
<lose> uvik sam se pita zašto je izraz guske u magli pocinje imenicom zenskog roda
<lose> who is that stupid women with a red bag
<lose> who
<lose> ????
<drac0> bome idem se bacit u horizontalu
<drac0> bit ce dosta za danas
<SilverSpace> i ja
<lose> hehe
<lose> moram priznati
<lose> da mudro zborite
<lose> zzzzzzzzzzz
<drac0> ajte noc :)
<SilverSpace> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-13
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYUpkPTcqPY&feature=related
<SilverSpace> ne kizim ljude
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: sto je brate mili :) moram malo tipkat i zajebavat/zabavljat zemski svijet 
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> ne kontam :)
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> tviter
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tviter
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> auch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3dgcDrL6tM
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> bogme :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' twiter automacki skracuje URLove?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A jao nevjerojatno za ovo treba imat muda ili biti totalno bez mozga, ludak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne skracuje 
<SilverSpace> mada ima i takvih programa di se skracuju
<SilverSpace> ali svaki ima za skracivanje
<SilverSpace> ovaj app super radi http://is.gd/M0XYUL
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> koristim vec neko vrijeme :)
<ptlo> twitter web automatski skracuje ja mislim
<ptlo> vec neko vrijeme
<ptlo> (osim ako je vec skracen)
<Mmike> istalirao sam si ono kaj mi je silverspejs preporucio
<Mmike> ok se cini
<Mmike> ima i skracivator
<Mmike> jel' rjesavao netko fb puzleove?
<jelly> programatski ili?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kako drugacije?
<ptlo> mozgom? :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/one-ce-tjerati-strah-u-kosti-kriminalcima--prisegnule-lijepe-policajke/917511/?foto=5
<ptlo> i know, it's not in vogue
<Mmike> kak' znaju koja je cija poslije? :) (pakap)
<Mmike> kapa, to jest :)
<Mmike> programatski, e
<ptlo> programatski znaju koja je cija kapa poslije? :)
<ptlo> btw prvu liniju sam parsao kao "kako znaju koja policajka je cija" ... vec sam mislio da je link nesto NSFW
 * rsedak upao u ekipu koja testira LO :-)
<rsedak> a tesko je bilo upastui s obzirom da im je svaki CPU dobrodosao :-)
<ptlo> LO ?
<Mmike> libreoffice
<Mmike> nagios monitoring, po prvi put od kad radim tu di radim, ne pokazuje niti jedan unhandled service problem! :) I to tako vec 15ak minuta! :) 
<jelly> nagstamon <3
<jelly> ovdje ima jedan crni, jedan crven, i jedno 12 zutih (sve disk usage)
<ptlo> dodobas, evo jedna za tebe: http://bieber.ly/ddg :-)
<Mmike> jelly, i jos uvijek - nista :) doduse, sad se pojavio CRIT, al' to sam ja, upgradeiram neki php - bar sam siguran da nagios jos uvijek radi :)
<Mmike> cudan neki dan, mozda i snijeg padne ;)
<ptlo> kad je rsedak spomenuo LO i CPU, mislio sam da je neki distribuirani cracker :)
<jelly> naj se salit
<rsedak> ptlo: da bar imam i7 x par komada :-)
<ptlo> ni ja se ne bih zalio na tako nesto :)
<Mmike> uh, sto bi se povray vrtio :)
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/xSc7xN
<rsedak> Mmike: jel sto radis u PovRay ili ti je samo gust renderirati?
<Mmike> rsedak, ponekad neke vizualizacije ako netko trazi, al' u principu mi je samo gust renderirati :)
<rsedak> Mmike: imas koju vizualizaciju na netu?
<Mmike> nop :(
<rsedak> steta, volio bih vidjeti
<rsedak> inace povRay sma koristio na i386 masini :-)
<rsedak> a to je bilo prije johohohohohohoho godina
<ivoks> khm khm
<ivoks> ''Najviše se bojim Michaela Schumachera. Iako će konkurencija opet biti jaka, on je definitivno najopasniji'', izjavio je 28-godišnji Asturijac o 14 godina starijem Nijemcu iz Mercedes GP-a
<ivoks> ''Da, bio je tek deveti prošle godine i proživio vrlo tešku sezonu. No, Michael je i dalje istinski šampion. Da svi imamo isti automobil, on bi bio najbolji.''
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ^
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ?
<SilverSpace> pa reko sam to 
<SilverSpace> starac ce tek u drugoj sezoni biti opasan
<SilverSpace> ali mu dajem samo 1% sanse
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> rsedak, i ja isto ):) tamo sam cak svoje stvari radio :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  tko je to rekao? mislim, taj austrijanac, tko je to?
<ivoks> nije austrijanac
<ivoks> Asturijac
<ivoks> Asturija je pokrajina u Spanjolskoj
<SilverSpace> ma reko je to onaj smrdljivi plachko
<Mmike> aha
<SilverSpace> reko je on stosta 
<ivoks> sad je SilverSpace rekao kako ce schumi bit dobar tek u drugoj sezoni
<ivoks> a do sad je kenjao kako je lik star i ne moze nista
<ivoks> pa slijedece sezone ce biti jos stariji
<ivoks> kak sad to :)
<SilverSpace> uvjek je tako 
<ivoks> alonso je rekao ono sto i ja govoriml schumi je od svih ovih najbolji vozac, cak i sad
<ivoks> samo eto, kanta od auta
<SilverSpace> ako pratis 
<ivoks> al si mercedes to nece dozvoliti
<SilverSpace> povratnike
<ivoks> ovaj povratnik je drugaciji
<ivoks> vidjet ces
<ivoks> to je covjek koji zivi automobilizam
<ivoks> kao i senna
<SilverSpace> nema sanse 1%
<ivoks> idem se dalje odmarati :)
<SilverSpace> merdedes bi trebao sloziti stroj
<SilverSpace> da ovaj moze napravit ista 
<SilverSpace> ali sad je previse ekipa ispred mercedesa
<Mmike> ma webber je najbolji od svih, nemate pojma
<Mmike> http://www.youtubedisco.de/
<dodobas> Mmike: ovo ce ti se svidjeti http://pepijndevos.nl/im-tired-of-the-nosql-buzz-and-bring-you-slou :D
<Mmike> dodobas, :) 
<dodobas> ; For scaling, press CMD or CTRL and + or - :D
<Mmike> :) da :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti ga fakat fino tvitas :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) vidim i tebe znaju 
<Mmike> :) a eto
<Mmike> nakupilo se :0
<Mmike> SilverSpace, twitter na androidu?
<SilverSpace> twicca
<Mmike> a kakav je onaj peep?
<SilverSpace> meni najbolja
<SilverSpace> imas i twiterov sluzbeni
<hbogner> 6961565
<hbogner> jos malo pa 7M changesetova
<hbogner> ah, krivi kanal
<Mmike> ? :)
<hbogner> ma na krivi kanal sma poslao ove dve stvari
<Mmike> :) koji je pravi kanal?
<hbogner> #osm-hr
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-14
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> gdje u centru kupiti podne kanalice?
<Neuromanc>  u žaruljici nemaju..
<Mmike> bauhaus
 * Mmike pije 3u1
<Mmike> pa to cudo je bezukusno
<Neuromanc> mmike a nije mi bas u centur
<Neuromanc> centru
<Neuromanc> u centru mi je zaruljica npr, ali oni nemaju podnih...
<MmikeDOMA> a, sorry
<MmikeDOMA> krivo procitao
<MmikeDOMA> e, nemam pojma onda :(
<Neuromanc> ja bih se prosetao do nekog i uzeo par metara
<Neuromanc> znam, zahtjevan sam
<MmikeDOMA> znam :)
<MmikeDOMA> i ja bih kavu normalnu, p anemam :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> ja imam:)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj si bauljao po bauhausu
<MmikeDOMA> jok
<doamgoj138_> finger
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: prestrashno skoro sam pao sa stolice radi tvojeg avatara :D
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace,  :0
<MmikeDOMA> postao sam k'o ivoks
<MmikeDOMA> citam jutarnji i nerviram se
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ti mi totalno spamas twitfiid
<MmikeDOMA> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datoteka:Pataxo001.jpg <-- odrasli muskarac (by wikipedia)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: bar znas da sam ziv
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> mysql poruke su mnogo logicne; [Note] Found 2845 of 49 rows when repairing './delhr388/articles'
<MmikeDOMA> jelly,  :) jest, jest, jedna od mnogih ljepota s mysqlom :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> make -j16
<MmikeDOMA> eh :)
<SilverSpace> krivi T
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_opencl_reference&num=1
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/PZUR1g
<sale> kako vam se ovo cini? Ima nekih gresaka? https://www-trunk.stage.mozilla.com/hr/firefox/4.0b9/whatsnew/
<SilverSpace> super
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, gledas li tekmu di online?
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> Cardio Trainer, zadnjih 7 dana, Snowboarding
<ivoks> 1. ivoks, 166km :)
<sale> ivoks: kol'ko kalorija? :-)
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> 11000
<ivoks> 2. je neki amer sa 150km
<ivoks> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1386.snc4/163829_1842605505374_1247697124_32138222_2597739_n.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kak' si zadovoljan stalkom onim kaj si kupio?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-15
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> ne losh program http://www.appbrain.com/app/photostitch/nl.jupe.photostitch
<PsyTrance> gdje mogu podesiti difoltnu velicinu prozora terminala
<PsyTrance> kod otvaranja
<PsyTrance> gnome-terminal koristim
<SilverSpace> PsyTrance: u opcijama
<SilverSpace> profil
<PsyTrance> mislis da nisam vec gledao tamo..
<SilverSpace> ma ima sigurno
<SilverSpace> koju verziju imas
<PsyTrance> 2.30.2
<SilverSpace> Use custom default terminal size
<SilverSpace> kad otvoris opcije odmah u prvom tabu ma kraju
<PsyTrance> bas i ne :)
<PsyTrance> http://i.imgur.com/4eY7N.jpg
<SilverSpace> 2.32.0
<SilverSpace> da to je u novoj verziji
<PsyTrance> moguce
<SilverSpace> koji je to ubuntu
<PsyTrance> 10.04
<SilverSpace> eh da
<SilverSpace> 10.10 postoji to
<SilverSpace> pogledaj jel imas ppa za novi terminal
<PsyTrance> ma necu nista apdejtati, ionako ce vjetojatno ici arch gore :)
<SilverSpace> inace si mozes slozit koji format da ti otvori
<SilverSpace> gnome-terminal --geometry=100x49
<SilverSpace> naprimjer
<PsyTrance> da, koristio sam tako prije
<PsyTrance> ali mislio sam da po difoltu negdje mogu promjeniti
<PsyTrance> nista, ode dalje
<SilverSpace> negdje se i moze samo kaj se ne sjecam u kojem je to failu
<PsyTrance> ma moze se sigurno, ili dodat neku lajnu u .bashrc
<PsyTrance> ili negdje
<SilverSpace> ja si slozio da mi se otvara na F1
<SilverSpace> tipku
<PsyTrance> meni je na Favorites
<PsyTrance> ionak ta tipka i nema neku primjenu kod mene
<PsyTrance> pa sam iskoristio
<SilverSpace> naty sljaka ko veliki
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-16
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<rsedak> <?php echo "Hello world";?>
<rsedak> :-)
<MmikeMRMA> putf
<MmikeMRMA> tj, puts
<SilverSpace> jutro MmikeMRMA 
<pocetnik> dobar dan
<pocetnik> ja sam početnik na ubuntuu i slučajno sam obrisao one 4 kućice dolje gdje se mjenjaju desktopi
<pocetnik> jel zna netko kako se to može vratiti? :/
<MmikeMRMA> hr ili en ubuntu?
<pocetnik> any1? :D
<anthony> Ubaci na panel Mjenjač radnih površina
<hbogner> pozdrav
<edo79> ima tko na os x? leopard
<drj_cro> vece
<SilverSpace> sale jes tu
<SilverSpace> sale: brojcanik do pocetka f1 nam krivo odbrojava ?? 
<SilverSpace> http://mobile.formula1.com/
<sale> SilverSpace: ja odbrojavam do utrke, oni do prvih treninga u petak ;-)
<SilverSpace> ali probaj rucno zbrojit
<SilverSpace> nekaj tu ne stima
<SilverSpace> oni bi onda trebali imati manje
<SilverSpace> a ne vise
<sale> istina
<sale> ja odbrojavam do 13.03. u 13h
<sale> kod njih je krivo
<SilverSpace> 18+28+13=59
<sale> kojih 18?
<SilverSpace> joj krivo
<SilverSpace> 15
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<sale> oni su se zeznuli. Nije im prvi put. Pretprosle godine, ili mozda jos godinu prije, su istu gresku napravili
<SilverSpace> kak sam ja 18 zbrojio nije mi jasno :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat LN
<sale> 'noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-09
<igustin> Linić uvodi fiskalne blagajne ;)
<Mmike> sto je to? :)
<obruT> jutro !
<obruT> igustin: daj ti to na rvackom :)
<igustin> kafići i trgovine imat će posebne blagajne, direktno povezane s poreznom upravom
<igustin> svaki račun se u realnom vremenu knjiži u poreznoj (skupa s porezom)
<igustin> to je kraj (ovakvog) rada na crno
<igustin> odnosno storniranja računa u kafićima i slično
<igustin> tako je u BiH, ako ste bili na DebConfu
<igustin> više neće gazda kafića moći zadržati 100% RUC-a i cijeli PDV
<igustin> ima u tiskanom izdanju Jutarnjeg, još nema na webu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> igustin: kak su povezane te blagajne ? tko placa troskove veze ?
<igustin> žičano i bežično
<igustin> veći problem su ti uređaji koji koštaju 1-3 k€ ;)
<obruT> ok, tko placa troskove uredjaja ? :)
<igustin> ali vlade svih zemalja su sufinancirale njihovu nabavku
<igustin> detalje tek treba propisati, ali konačno se krenulo s time, a to se najavljuje skoro 15 godina
<obruT> kod nas se svasta najavljuje vec godinama pa nist od toga :)
<igustin> toplo se nadam da to neće realizirati KING-ICT
<igustin> pa da se sustav raspadne u Å¡picevima shoppinga
<obruT> realizirat ce onaj tko je dobar s onim tko odlucuje o tome :P
<hbogner> a o cem je rijec
<igustin> obruT: vidjet ćemo, ali prilično sam uvjeren da će ovo zaživjeti
<igustin> 08:49 < igustin> Linić uvodi fiskalne blagajne ;)
<igustin> 08:50 < Mmike> sto je to? :)
<igustin> 08:51 < obruT> jutro !
<igustin> 08:52 < obruT> igustin: daj ti to na rvackom :)
<igustin> 08:52 < igustin> kafići i trgovine imat će posebne blagajne, direktno povezane s poreznom upravom
<igustin> 08:53 < igustin> svaki račun se u realnom vremenu knjiži u poreznoj (skupa s porezom)
<igustin> 08:53 < igustin> to je kraj (ovakvog) rada na crno
<igustin> 08:53 < igustin> odnosno storniranja računa u kafićima i slično
<igustin> 08:53 < igustin> tako je u BiH, ako ste bili na DebConfu
<igustin> 08:54 < igustin> više neće gazda kafića moći zadržati 100% RUC-a i cijeli P
<igustin> hbogner: ^^
<hbogner> fora
<igustin> kako za koga :)
<igustin> gazde kafića će pop* na ovo
<hbogner> to slicno sto i ribarima uvode ocevidnik :D
<igustin> ali neka, dosta je bilo
<igustin> hbogner: pa ne baš, ali u istom smislu i cilju
<hbogner> cuj ako mogu ribari mogu i gazde kafica, je da je bivsim fudbalerima danas vlasnicima iq manji nego ribarima, alii
<jelly-home> igustin: I kaj, ak ti pukne veza nemres izdat racun?  Riight.
<hbogner> igustin, i mislio sam isti smisao i cilj, ne ist aoprema
<igustin> jelly-home: to su tehnikalije koje treba osigurati/poboljšati (a ima ih još), ali marginalno u odnosu na ono što se dobiva
<igustin> i da - ja apsolutno podržavam to, trebalo je s time krenuti puno ranije
<igustin> a izvedba je stvar pametnog odabira
<igustin> bit će velika halabuka oko ovoga, i otpora, ali se nadam da neće mijenjati plan
<drj_cro> nemoras imat kasu koja je povezana na poreznu,dosta je i printer koji zapisuje u memoriju sve sto treba, pa poreznici dodu do njega i uzmu samo sto im treba
<igustin> drj_cro: to je staro rješenje s dosta mana
<hbogner> ili kasu koaj radi normalno ako se prekine veza a onda sve salje kad dobije vezu nazad
<hbogner> i uveo bi wifi u svaki kafic :D
<drj_cro> je,al prolazi,tako da nece morat svi sada uzimat novi prog/komp/etc
<hbogner> ono jad i bjeda kad seces po gradu i trazis di ces na kavu jer ti treba wifi
<obruT> hbogner: a ono, internet preko mobilne mreze i to ? :)
<hbogner> obruT, a ono ne :D
<hbogner> jucer i danas razgovaram s "tvojima"
<hbogner> njihova ideja popravka kavra ej jeste promjenili ime mreze
<hbogner> ssid
<hbogner> i obavezno jel xp ili 7
<hbogner> onda zablesiraju kad kazes nijedno
<hbogner> a mozda vam zato neradi
<obruT> pa naravno :)
<hbogner> odmah se sjetim al bubdy-a kako pojeva psycho dad
<dodobas> hbogner: onda samo kazes... radim na razvoju windowsa
<obruT> ja se sjecam svojih dva-tri poziva korisnickoj sluzbi dok jos nisam radio ovdje, uvijek su me prosljedili do samih developera/admina :)
<obruT> na helpdesku rade studosi koji su priuceni za najcesce slucajeve, to je tako svuda
<obruT> ako bas imas srece, prosljedit ce te dalje prema tehnici, ali to se obicno ne dogadja
<hbogner> obruT, i jesu me prosljedjivali  :D
<hbogner> gdje tocno neznam, ali ovi drugi su znali puno vise nego prvi
<hbogner> i njma kasem da wifi kaze da radi, ali xp,7, linux 2.6, 3.0 ni symbian nevide tu mrezu a vide sve ostale :D
<hbogner> http://www.icq.com/greetings/cards/149/
<Mmike> hbogner, (a i obruT ): http://macwhiz.com/blog/art-of-turboing/
<obruT> Mmike: svasta :)
 * obruT knows how to turbo :)
<hbogner> znam onaj dio: kako do CEO :D
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi se ti cuo s likom iz varazdina?
<Mmike> ivoks, jok, nije se javio nazad na moj mejl
<Mmike> a nisam ga zvao
<Mmike> dal' kad koristite pv?
<Mmike> recimo: pv mysqldump.sql | mysql
<igustin> hbogner: ovi uređaji liče na ove na kojima sada izdaju prepaid bonove, pretežno koriste GPRS
<obruT> igustin: znaci ak zelis sjebati gazdu kafica, dofuras neki gsm jammer ? :)
<Neuromanx> jutro
<Mmike> gezundhajt
<hbogner> grrr, nemam niukakvo ljepilo u kuci
<hbogner> tj nikakvo normalno
<hbogner> imam ona superglue sranja
<hbogner> a s tim mi se neda ljepit papir
<hbogner> preciznije, papir i alu foliju: http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html
<jelly> Mmike: pv je zgodan dodatak za recimo tar|nc kopiranje
<Mmike> jelly, jeps, jeps
<jelly> ili nes drugo sto se ne da drukcije mjeriti
<Mmike> jelly, ili za md5sum ogromnih fajlova
<Mmike> da
<jelly> find | pv --line-mode | xargs rm
<obruT> hbogner: cek malo, sta to radis ? :)
<jelly> hbogner: nemas selotejp ljepljiv s obje strane?
<hbogner> obruT, hocu testirat windsurfer, planiram na selu slozit mrezu sa 2 susjeda
<hbogner> jelly, imam :D
<hbogner> ali mi se neda tak ljepit :D
<jelly> ...
<hbogner> imam onu siroku bijelu obostranu traku
<hbogner> a mozda i isprobam tako
<hbogner> :D
 * ivoks presao na 12.04
<obruT> ivoks: ali nije jos cetvrti mjesec :)
<ivoks> pa nije
<jelly> ivoks testerise
<jelly> tako da 12.04 ne bude ajme avaj
<jelly> i kuku lele
<ivoks> pa ideja je da bude najstabilniji ubuntu ikad
<jelly> dobro da su se jednom i toga dosjetili
<ivoks> qa je slozen tako da svaki daily image mora raditi
<ivoks> za razliku od prije kada se to radilo samo za milestone
<jelly> i koji su testovi da "radi"?
<ivoks> ima raznih
<ivoks> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<jelly> thanks
<ivoks> cini se da radi
<jelly> dakle za svaki test digne vm, buta iso za taj test, instalira i testira?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> jesu konacno odustali od unityja?
<jelly> instalira iz pregeneriranog imagea? gledam npr. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-server-amd64_postgresql-server/lastSuccessfulBuild/console
<Mmike> ili se moram strpiti jos 2-3 godine
<ivoks> a sto bi umjesto unitya?
<ivoks> jelly: ne, daily image
<ivoks> jelly: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/
<jelly> ivoks: al ne vidim u logu gdje se instalirao pg server
<hbogner> Mmike, xubuntu :D
<hbogner> ja se prebacio :D
<Mmike> hbogner, ae, morat cu
<Mmike> koja steta
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> steta za sta?
<hbogner> dobijes ga gnome2like
<ivoks> pa nije xubuntu nesto trece
<jelly> nikoja steta, koristi onaj GUI koji ti radi
<hbogner> i to je ubuntu samo xfce
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike povlaci izneseno
<jelly> hbogner: kde4 bi trbao isto biti ok
<Mmike> nego
<hbogner> pg je isti
<Mmike> kupio sam 8 GB DDR3 memorije
<Mmike> i ne radi mi plocica jedna
<Mmike> dosao u links, ovi odmah zamijenili bez beda, sve 5
<hbogner> jelly, na slabijim mashinama koje ja imam xfce je bolji :D
<ivoks> jelly: iskreno, nisam se jos pozabavio jenkinsom, pa ne znam tocno kako radi
<Mmike> dodjem doma, ne radi opet :)
<Mmike> popodne idem u links sa kompom cijelim
<jelly> LEEEROOY JEENKINS http://jenkins-ci.org/ 
<jelly> Mmike: aj odvezi i moj, meni isto treba jos 4-8GB <g>
<jelly> djubrad od browsera zdere koliko moze, a ja vrtim tri razlicita u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> pa evo...
<ivoks> za razliku od prijasnjih beta/alfa verzija
<ivoks> ovdje sve radi
<ivoks> suspend/resume isto
<ivoks> upravo probao
<jelly> testovi za dist-upgrade su mi zapravo najzanimljiviji
<Mmike> ivoks, idem bas skinut
<Mmike> sestri sam usrao win7 instalaciju pa cu morat pregazit sve to pa reko hajde da vidimo
<ivoks> da vidis kaj?
<jelly> dok sam radio na upgrade skripti (za neimenovanu akademsku mrezu) bilo je zanimljivih trganja i workaroundova
<Mmike> pa kak radi 12.04
<ivoks> ja nisam imao problema ni sa 11.10
<ivoks> al neki kojim suspend/resume nije radio nikad, sad im radi
<civija> ja imam problema sa hibernateom na 11.10
<ivoks> ja nisam imao problema na 11.10, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> ne koristim to
<ivoks> al evo, da probam
<civija> radi kad kliknem hibernate preko izbornika a ne radi kad ga hiberniram tako da zatvorim poklopac
<ivoks> to je suspend?
<ivoks> hibernate je kada se skroz ugasi
<civija> da
<civija> meni treba hibernate
<ivoks> vidis, sad mi je hibernate onemogucen
<ivoks> a sigurno mi je radilo prije
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<civija> btw: ivoks znas li ti u cemu je razlika tj. koje se skripte pozivaju kad se klikne u izborniku a koje kad zatvoris poklopac?
<civija> ja sam mislio da su iste ali ocito nisu
<ivoks> /etc/acpi
<ivoks> lid.sh
<civija> da se ispravim ...
<civija> laptop u oba slucaja ode u hibernate ali u slucaju da ga hiberniras preko poklopca onda se ne vrati iz hibernacije
<ivoks> eto
<civija> tocnije ugasi ekran
<ivoks> hibernate radi, kada ga rucno okinem
<civija> rucno? pozoves skriptu ili ?
<ivoks> pm-hibernate
<Mmike> meni suspend/hibernate rade valjda od 6.04
<Mmike> tj, serem, suspend radi, hibernate ne
<Mmike> hibernate je proradio negdje na 9.x 
<Mmike> od kad sam se maknuo s ATIja :)
<civija> ja probavao na jednom hp-u sa 11.10 i cudno mi da preko izbornika radi hibernate a ne radi preko poklopca
<civija> btw, isto ati ima
<civija> takodjer ne zeli otici u hibernate ako je istekan sa punjaca i radi na bateriji
<civija> onda ako odaberes hibernate on samo ugasi racunalo
<jelly> zasto uopce kupujete kante s ATI karticama i onda Linux na njih
<civija> ja ne kupujem
<civija> nije moj laptop
<civija> i originalno su windowsi bili gore
<jelly> aha, krama
<Mmike> kak nadjem fajlove starije od 5 sati?
<ivoks>        -mmin n
<ivoks>               File's data was last modified n minutes ago.
<ivoks> -cmin
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> find, naravno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi bio jucer u areni
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne, u budimpesti sam
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> ivoks: je li se vratio iz hibernatea? :)
<ivoks> civija: je
<ivoks> pa cijelo vrijeme sam tu
<ivoks> suspend i hibernate radi
<ivoks> i restora se ssh veza
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx
<Mmike> di sam ja cito i kaj sam cito bolje da ne pricam
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<Mmike> with gayish pinky colours :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> lici malo na Microsoft TV
<obruT> malo me nerviraju stranice di trebas kopat da bi skuzio sto to tocno je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koja gunjdala :))
<chaky|work> e da
<obruT> ja pogledao sajt (nisam pogledao flash jer mi ne radi u tom jednom browseru)
<obruT> i sta sad, to je neka multimedijalna aplikacija poput xbmc-a i mythtv-a ?
<obruT> jel ima neki release ili je jos u razvoju ?
<obruT> jel standalone il treba neke backende ?
<hbogner> doso ciko iz t-coma i donio novi ruter, najprije sma mislio da obruT dolazi, ima slicnu frizuru na faci ko i on :D
<obruT> bas ja :)
<hbogner> odrzavte bradu na isti nacin i slicna boja
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ma znam da nisi ti
<obruT> dakle lik ne odrzava bradu :)
<hbogner> tako je
<hbogner> razmjena dobara, stari ruter ja njima, novi ruter meni
<SilverSpace> i jel radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> radi
<drj_cro> guba zgleda ovaj ubuntu-tv
<hbogner> t-com ruter mi na 20cm pd laptopa sto je blize od linksysa na kojem sam smanjio snagu odasiljaca i svejedno je linksys -15 a t-com -35 dB
<hbogner> strasno kako su losi :D
<ivoks> obruT: nije xbmc... to je unity
<ivoks> obruT: nema releasea jer je to za TV; dakle, nije aplikacija za PC, vec za TV
<ivoks> obruT: OS za TV
<obruT> ok, znaci nikakve koristi nemam od toga...
<obruT> s/nemam/nemamo/ :)
<ivoks> pc korisnici nemaju, ne
<ivoks> to je za proizovdjace TV-a
<obruT> ne znam zasto spominju u tekstu xbmc i mythtv
<ivoks> u kojem tekstu?
<jelly> u KONtekstu
<obruT> na webu o tom ubuntu tv-u se spominje xbmc i mythtv i da bi rado suradjivali s developerima ta dva softwarea :P
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ne znam di si to vidio
<ivoks> mislim, svakako se mogu povezati
<ivoks> al ideja je TV, ne appliance za TV
<jelly> lolwut
<ivoks> znaci, proizvodjac TV-a bi to koristio; upalis TV, upali ti se ubuntu :)
<ivoks> kak je sad smartv
<ivoks> smarttv
<ivoks> http://www.samsung.com/uk/smarttv/
<obruT> ajme, jadan televizor
<jelly> samsungov softver je a-ok ali bi mogao biti puuno bolji
<jelly> al u odnosu na recimo Iskonov STB je fantastican :-|
<jelly> ne znam kakav je MaxTV nakon zadnjeg upgradea 
<ivoks> iskonov stb je spor :)
<ivoks> i clumsy :)
<jelly> obruT: kao TV nije los
<obruT> vis kak ta tehnologija napreduje, prije si upalio moitel, rade pozivi, radi imenik, rade smsovi... danas imas ultracool mobitel, ficura miljon, ali se reboota, crkava software, nemos normalno radit.... tak ce i tv-i, prije upalis, saltas programe, radi super... samo cekam kad ce se pocet rebootat, cudno ponasat...
<jelly> obruT: ovaj Samsung ima 2+ godine i radi ok
<ivoks> mozes otici jos korak dalje
<jelly> C6700
<ivoks> prije si kupio TV i radio je 20 godina
<ivoks> sad ga kupis i bacis za manje od 5
<ivoks> isto i s mobitelima
<ivoks> i bilo cime drugim
<obruT> je, samo sto sam ja s mobitelom vec u startu nezadovoljan jer ima bugovit software pa dobis slom zivaca
<jelly> ivoks: da, ali iz kojeg razloga: zato sto ne radi ili zato sto su te naucili da trebas najnoviji?
<jelly> Nokia 6310 jos uvijek super radi
<ivoks> jelly: oboje
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' koristis ti di row-based replikaciju na mysqlima?
<obruT> jelly: i jedno i drugo, em su losije kvalitete, em zivimo u kapitalizmu, pa nebres imat mobitel stariji od godinu dana
<hbogner> jelly, ili 3510 :D
<ivoks> jelly: ali ne radi s novim sim karticama :)
<jelly> obruT: mogu.
<obruT> jelly: mislim, ja mogu, ja tak zivim, ali mi smo velika manjina
<obruT> ja recimo televizor nemam uopce, a mob cu uskoro mijenjati jer mi stekaju neke tipke
<jelly> obruT: pa jebiga, vecina ne razmislja, kupuje mobitele, ima revolving kartice u minusu iako je kamata 13%
<obruT> i strah me mijenjat mobitel jer se bojim da cu dobit samo vece smece nego sto sad imam
<jelly> meni je poceo stekat daljinski od Iskona, nema 2 godine
<jelly> tipka za play/pause skoro vise ne radi
<hbogner> jelly, kolegica neradi, ali ide se na skinjanje, kupuje se iphone, kave se piju po cjele dane, tulumari se ...
<jelly> hbogner: kak??
<obruT> neka sponzorusa ?
<hbogner> i onda kaze da nema para
<ivoks> klasika :)
<jelly> hbogner: jel ima koju frendicu |-)
<ivoks> kredit :)
<hbogner> jelly, obruT, stara financira, od mirovine
<jelly> pa kakvu jbnu mirovinu ima
<ivoks> imam ja frenda, radi za neku sicu, sija 200 dana u godini
<obruT> no super
<hbogner> ali to je mentalitet
<ivoks> skja
<ivoks> skija
<ivoks> zivi kod stare i stara financira
<jelly> ja bi uveo porez na nerad :)
<ivoks> klasika :)
<ivoks> ta ekipa nema veze sa zivotom
<jelly> Select * from roditelji where (klinca od 30+ godina) and (sjedi doma) and (nije pogledao sto na zavodu zadnjih 12 mjeseci) into table oderi; update oderi with 10% tax
<jelly> mozda bi i ja bio takav da se nisam posvadio sa starcima
<civija> jelly: pa tko ce u tom slucaju placati taj porez?
<civija> opet jadni roditelji? :)
<jelly> civija: upravo tako.
<obruT> mene je u doba dok sam studirao i prekinuo s prvim poslom te trazio drugi posao bilo sramota starce zicat ikakve pare, bilo mi neugodno sto sam zivio kod njih
<ivoks> mene isto
<jelly> hmm, imam beskonacno brzu mrezu
<jelly> 64 bytes from tsm.iskon.hr (10.9.73.1): icmp_seq=5813 ttl=64 time=0.000 ms
<jelly> 64 bytes from tsm.iskon.hr (10.9.73.1): icmp_seq=5814 ttl=64 time=0.000 ms
<jelly> 64 bytes from tsm.iskon.hr (10.9.73.1): icmp_seq=5815 ttl=64 time=0.000 ms
<jelly> 64 bytes from tsm.iskon.hr (10.9.73.1): icmp_seq=5816 ttl=64 time=0.000 ms
<ivoks> ja sam pao godinu jer sam trazio posao
<civija> uostalom i ti roditelji koji financiraju takvu svoju djecu su uvelike krivi za to sto su takvi i sto su ih odgojili takve
<ivoks> pa naravno da su krivci
<civija> tj. razmazili
<ivoks> svi zivimo u istom drustvu
<ivoks> kako to da nisu svi takvi
<jelly> civija: krivnja je podijeljena, ali veceg efekta ce imati incentive nad roditeljima
<ivoks> a mozda smo mi budale jer radimo i placamo porez da bi ovi drugi mogli zivjeti bez rada?
<jelly> ivoks: ne, jer se ovo drugo ne skalira :-)
<ivoks> pa za sad funkcionira
<ivoks> onda budu neki prosvjedi, pa ekipa ode prosvjedovati
<civija> ja imam dosta ekipe dolje kod kuce koja ne zeli raditi za 3k kn
<jelly> tj. mozes imati drustvo gdje 100% ljudi radi, al ne mozes imat drustavo gdje 100% ljudi ne radi
<ivoks> a zivot im je bajan
<ivoks> jelly: mozes
<ivoks> jelly: sj. korea :)
<civija> bolje lezati kod kuce za 1-2k kn nego raditi cijeli mjesec za 3k
<ivoks> treba ukinuti te socijalne beneficije
<ivoks> :D
<civija> naravno da treba
<jelly> ivoks: koja je konstantno na granici izumiranja
<ivoks> to oni ne znaju
<jelly> i nije da ne rade, nego rade pa ih planirana ekonomija sjebe
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> !
<Mmike> pricat na ircu a ne radit, tako se radi :)
<jelly> yep
<Mmike> obruT, di si sad, nije valjda da posla nekog imas?
<Mmike> ili mozda pauza za rucak? :)
<jelly> Mmike: compiling!
<Mmike> vish, mogo bi i ja nesto rec
<Mmike> jelly, ili jos bolje, testira razlicite indexe :)
<Mmike> pa dok se index izkreira, ehehe, pa nije to samo tako :)
<jelly> Mmike: lazem... zapraov je rebooting
<Mmike> fakat mi je ovaj novi mis puno bolji nego stari :/
<obruT> Mmike: pa kompajlira se software i deployaju paketi, moze se valjda sto rec za to vrijeme... ;)
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> http://xkcd.com/303/
<jelly> gle, hbogner je prepoznao referencu
<jelly> ne moram ni klinut link da vidim koji je strip
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> znas po broju ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si kupio misa kojeg
<obruT> hbogner: e to to :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, M500
<SilverSpace> Mmike: morao bi ja kupit pa pitam :) nemam pojma kaj uzeti
<Mmike> a ovo je ok
<Mmike> 200 kuna
<SilverSpace> ok je cijena
<Mmike> meni se cinilo malo skjupo
<Mmike> al' su alternative bile 400 i 500 kuna
<Mmike> reko, fak det
<SilverSpace> ma da preskupi su
<SilverSpace> http://www.feniks-kompjutori.hr/index.php?module=proizvodi_opsirnije&id=115886&kateg=1102
<SilverSpace> ides
<ivoks> kaj taj feniks jos postoji?
<ivoks> tam sam kupio stroj s pentiumom
<SilverSpace> da rade
<jelly> to je mis?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ima ih 4 vrste http://www.feniks-kompjutori.hr/index.php?kateg=1102&module=proizvodi&list_pos=84
<SilverSpace> nemaju nista pametno 
<SilverSpace> hebo ih miševi
<Mmike> velicustomer
<Mmike> 'restart php on this and that server'
<Mmike> fun :)
<rsedak> hehehe
<rsedak> mozda j emislio na php-cli ? :-)
<hbogner> eh da prico mi ciko iz t-coma da zna nekog linux "freaka" koji radi u starackom domu na vrbiku
<hbogner> jel to netko od vas :D
<obruT> te cike iz t-coma uvijek nesto pricaju, a sve pogresno :)
<Neuromanx> o susjed
<rsedak> oj susjed
<dodobas> uj susjed
<hbogner> ej susjed
<rsedak> HEJ susjed!!! :-)
<dodobas> đe ste susedi
<hbogner> ej susjed kad cemo na kavu
<rsedak> pusti susjeda, pitaj susjedu :-D
<hbogner> jel susjeda ispekla novu turu kolaca?
<rsedak> nemam pojma :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> e sused, daj odi do telefona, sad cu te nazvat
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> Mmike: doslovno this and that?
<rsedak> dodobas: :-D
<igustin> hbogner: OMG, u T-Com-u su čuli za DrGSpota!!! o.O
<hbogner>  igustin ocito da jesu, bar ovaj frajer
<hbogner> njegov komentar, "da je linux droga u tabletama taj bi bio narkoman"
<ivoks> ova FINA je smijesna
<ivoks> bave se izdavanjem certifikata
<ivoks> a njihov certifikat je izao: (cn) localhost.localdomain
<ivoks> https://mojcert.fina.hr
<igustin> ivoks: je, rantali smo već puno puta na to
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> jesi slagao taj e-fina citac na windowsima?
<ivoks> igustin: ^
<igustin> u prazno, do sada, ali... možda se nešto promijeni
<igustin> ivoks: jesam
<ivoks> je li potrebno bas sjediti za strojem ili se moze preko vnc-a?
<Mmike> jelly, ne, nesto tipa: ded282 and ded253
<igustin> hbogner: nemam ništa protiv njega, ali zbog njega imamo problema, neugodnosti i suvišnih objašnjavanja
<igustin> ivoks: trebalo bi se sve remote, bez beda
<hbogner> igustin, ja ga ni neznam, bar mislim da neznam
<igustin> hbogner: blago tebi
<jelly> Mmike: all ded, all ded
<igustin> hbogner: ali ne brini, upoznat ćemo te, i ostaviti te na samo s njim da se podrobnije upoznate :P :D
<ivoks> igustin: ok, hvala
<hbogner> igustin, ha ha ha nije potrebno
<igustin> hbogner: ne, potrebno je, svi ga moramo poznavati
<jelly> igustin: wtf je Dr. G-Spot
<igustin> hbogner: kao je poželjno da Linuxaši bar donekle poznaju Windowse :)
<igustin> jelly: ? pa bar od tebe bih očekivao da ga znaš ;)
<jelly> ako ga i znam, nije pod tim imenom
<hbogner> daj neku njjegovu sliku
<hbogner> bilo me svuda pa neznam kog zna vise
<jelly> besh sliku, kak se lik zove
<jelly> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2012/01/09/0597006.html
<jelly> eto nek se dijete uci
<hbogner> http://kiberkomunist.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/razmjena.gif?w=544 kazu da je ovdje, ali neznam koji je, bud nije, kost nije ostale ni nevidim, slika previse blica :D
<obruT> hbogner: ovaj s necim u krilu
<hbogner> do kosta
<obruT> jel samo meni titra taj gif ?
<hbogner> onda sam ga vidjao
<hbogner> obruT, takaj je gif
<hbogner> http://kiberkomunist.wordpress.com/2008/05/03/razmjena-vjestina-par-pitanja-i-par-odgovora/
<hbogner> bio par puta na razmjeni
<obruT> covjek je sav sretan kad moze povezati neke ljude sa slicnim interesima, zivi za to :)
<hbogner>  igustin a kakvi su to problemi ... ato si naveo gore
<igustin> DrGspot, aka Robert Bobanović
<igustin> obruT: to je samo (manji) dio priče
<igustin> obruT: onaj drugi je gnufeminizam
<igustin> guglajte
<igustin> i ne puštajte ga blizu geeketa
<jelly> ajoj
<jelly> rule 1: ne upucavaj se zenskim geekovima, ionako ih ima premalo
<igustin> on se ne upucava
<igustin> on ih vrbuje
<hbogner> vrbuje ili vreba? ako je vrbuje, za kaj ih vrbuje?
<igustin> hbogner: problemi tipa kad on ide razgovarat s odgovornim ljudima iz politike i gospodarstva na način na koji on to radi, a onda ovi njega vide kao tipičnog HR Linuxaša
<hbogner> aha, takvi problemi
<igustin> hbogner: onda nam treba 3x više vremena da objasnimo da je on atipičan iznimak
<Mmike> e, vi
<Mmike> opensourcarosi
<jelly> testarossi
<igustin> hbogner: gle, to je teško kratko opisati, to treba upoznati i vidjeti na djelu
<Mmike> frend je ITjevac u SDPu
<igustin> Mmike: :P
<Mmike> i, sad
<jelly> Mmike: mucko djubre!
<jelly> *plju*
<igustin> Mmike: oće Linux?
<Mmike> pitao je dal' bi netko htio doc porazgovarat s njima 'sto i kako' glede opensourceta u vladi i tome svemu
<Mmike> pa jel' ima netko zelju? :)
<igustin> omg
<hbogner> opaa
<Mmike> daklem, nije sluzbeno nista
<igustin> Mmike: stani!
<Mmike> nego vise, eto, onako
<jelly> Mmike: pa da zavrsi kao oni u extremaduri?
<Mmike> zato pitam
<Mmike> igustin, sjedim
<hbogner> napredaaak
<Mmike> al' mogu ustat ako treba!
<jelly> dosla nova vlast, gase sve sto su prethodni slagali http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Extremadura-abandons-its-custom-Linux-distribution-1402780.html
<igustin> jelly: WT? :(
<igustin> fak, Extramadura mi jedna od referenci :-(
<jelly> igustin: isto ko kod nas, smjena svih ljudi bez obzira jeus li bili korisni ili ne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam za pretsjenicke izbore sa nekim gratskim sdp_ovcem pricao i na kraju frajer htio da mu ja neki popust za kupnju laptopa sredim 
<igustin> SilverSpace: :D
<SilverSpace> odhebo sam ih
<Mmike> kak se zove lik?
<jelly> igustin: nb, vjerojatno ce ostati na Linuxu i open/libreoffice ali ce switchati distre jer "nema para za odrzavanje custom distre"
<SilverSpace> uh morao bi nac u melu zaboravio
<jelly> kao da ce ih RHEL doc jefitinije
<igustin> jelly: eh
<igustin> jelly: pa oni samo prekidaju svoju custom distru, ne cijeli opensource pristup
<igustin> jey
<igustin> to je cijelo vrijeme bilo diskutabilno
<igustin> čak i kad je lik o tome pričao na DORS/CLUC
<jelly> da, al ce otpustiti sve ljude koji su to do sad odrzavali
<igustin> imho, custom distre su PITA
<igustin> ja sam za to da se uzme neka mainstream i smao rade addon paketi
<jelly> zavisi koliko su custom
<igustin> ova je bila dosta
<igustin> 10 godina je iza njih
<jelly> Debian je grozno spor kad zelis dodati neke stvair koje tebi trebaju unutra
<igustin> ne znam koliko ljudi je to radilo, mogu potražiti prezentaciju o tome
<igustin> jelly: svoj repo
<jelly> igustin: to nis ne znaci, i CARNet Linux ima svoj repo
<jelly> i srce isto :-)
<jelly> sa 20 paketa ukriz i ostalo je Debian
<jelly> problem je ako su sjebali i forkali cijelu distru i tjunali svuda pomalo
<obruT> igustin: slozio bih se, mainstream distra, lokalizacija + dodatni paketi
<jelly> Developers who are familiar with the distribution have pointed out that there is now virtually no difference between LinEx and the Debian standard distribution, because LinEx developers have introduced upstream code into the Debian project and have contributed to the Debian Edu project.
<jelly> obruT: l10a treba ici prvo u upstream distru, ne u lokalni repo
<igustin> jelly: cool, onda nema beda u tehničkom smislu
<igustin> jelly: žao mi ljudi, ali takvi majstori će naći sličnog posla
<jelly> igustin: ali naći ćeš senzaciolane naslove gdje izgleda kao da naputaju Linux (kao npr. moj komentar gore :)
<jelly> senzacionalističke*
<jelly> AltGr se nalazi na krivom mjestu pa mi naša slova ispadaju
<igustin> baš to, upravo sam prenio vijest, sad samo čekam zlurade komentare MS talibana koji neće pročitati dalje od naslova ;)
<hbogner> nego sta s ovim mmikeovim likom?
<igustin> hbogner: odrađujemo u backgroundu ;)
<igustin> takvima treba ASAP utažiti žeđ za OSS ;)
<obruT> posaljite drGspota da mu sve objasni
<igustin> LOL
<igustin> ako želite da ga zamrzi ;)
<igustin> opensource mislim, ne njega
<obruT> eh... mandrivi prijeti bankrot...
<Mmike> mandri-sta?
<obruT> mandriva, nekadasnji mandrake
<obruT> s redheta sam presao na mandrake (koja je poslije postala mandriva), a onda na utuntu
<obruT> i to igrom slucaja, dosao na faks, hitno mi trebala neka distribucija linuxa jer sam nesto sjebao, dosao kost i uvalio mandrake i to je to, ostao na njoj dok se mandriva nije skroz pokvarila
<SilverSpace> meni mandrak bio prvi linux
<SilverSpace> zatim suse
<SilverSpace> i konacno utuntu
<jelly> u cemu?
<civija> utuntu sux
<civija> ne znaju ni hibernaciju napravit kako spada :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> civija: ni meni 
<SilverSpace> na intel grafickoj
<civija> SilverSpace: na kojem laptopu?
<SilverSpace> edge lenovo
<obruT> civija: slazem se, ali sam prelijen za sad isprobavati nesto novo (mislim na linux, druge os-ove se trudim iprobavati tu i tamo)
<civija> obruT: a znam i ja sam isto pa zato grintam na irc-u :)
<civija> a imam utuntu svugdje, doma, na poslu, na serverima, ...
<SilverSpace> civija: isto ko i tebi kad zaklopim poklopac nece se vratiti
<civija> SilverSpace: cak ni 12.04?
<SilverSpace> nisam probao  rucno
<SilverSpace> 12.4 nisam probao
<civija> aha
<obruT> nekad davno sam mastao o idealnoj linux distri: da je debian bazirana, ali da cesce izlazi od debiana.. i evo ubuntua spasitelja... i od 6.10 do 8.10 (hmm ili 8.04) je bila super, a onda sve kvragu
<civija> slazem se za 8.04
<civija> ja na poslu imam 10.04 i ostat cu na njoj jos dugo
<obruT> meni je na poslu isto 10.04
<maglonaut> eto ti Zorin, idealna
<jelly> obruT: nagradno pitanje je -- koji cilj zelis postici sa onim "da cesce izlazi".  Dio toga se moze postici i sa Debian stable.
<jelly> npr. "hocu imati friski Firefox i Thunderbird" --> koristi Debian stable i http://mozilla.debian.net/
<obruT> u to doba kad sam o tome mastao nisam imao broadband pristup netu pa je ideja bila recimo jednom godisnje zaprzit cd-ove/dvd-ove i instalirat sve sto treba :)
<jelly> debian sad izlazi skoro precesto
<jelly> ak je svake dvije godine, to su tri godine supporta sto je premalo
<hbogner> doma 10.04, server 8.04 :D
<hbogner> lapatop xubuntu 11.10
<dodobas> ici ce FF LTS, kao...
<dodobas> na godisjnoj razini
<hbogner> ff me poceo zivcirati, svaki mjesec novi i onda mi adonsi nerade 
<SilverSpace> hm Grcka vec potrosila lovu kaj su im ovi dali :9
<SilverSpace> zicaju novu :)
<jelly> za 9.0.1 sam isao otpakirati rucno .xpi i promijeniti verzije unutra
<jelly> SilverSpace: fak, to me podsjetilo, moram promijeniti eure u franke :->
<jelly> prije nego odu kvragu
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obruT je spickao sve pare pa nema brige, moze propast svaka valuta :P
<hbogner> jelly, a da kupis neku nekretninu :D
<jelly> hbogner: nemam jos dovoljno za ono sto bi htio
<SilverSpace> jelly: i ja cu svojih 50 eurq ))
<hbogner> pa nemoras odmah ko todoric
<jelly> a banka bi mi uzela 100% kamata na kredit, jebes to
<jelly> uzmes 100k ojra na 25 godina, platis ~200k natrag
<jelly> djubrad lopovska
<obruT> ne znam sto si ocekivao, ipak su to banke
<jelly> nisam nis ocekivao, ali im ne dam
<obruT> kak se jos pederski ponasaju oko ovih tecajeva, to je strasno
<jelly> kad budem imao bar 50% u keshovini, onda cu mozda uzeti kredu za ostatak
<obruT> curina frendica uzela kredit u francima, fanak skoci, banka trlja ruke jer dobiva vise kuna, vrati se tecaj nazad, banka digne kamatu !
<obruT> jer ono sto je prije placala nije vise zanimljivo
<jelly> naravno
<jelly> ali sve je to legalno
<obruT> nazalost je
<jelly> a jesu li u novinama pisali o tom dizanju kamate, jel se digla halabuka?
<jelly> kurac
<obruT> ne znam, cuo od cure za taj slucaj
<jelly> pa velim, u novinama neces cuti
<jelly> pitanje koliko ce trebati da ljudi skuze da 0.5% kamate gore znaci da ce banci dati jos 10000 eura
<civija> jelly: vecina ljudi kad dize kredit nema tu matematiku u glavi
<civija> nazalost
<civija> obruT: koja banka ako se smije znati?
<jelly> BMĐ
<civija> boli me đon? :)
<jelly> banke mučke đubradi, al može i to
<jelly> banka*
<obruT> civija: nemam pojma
<ivoks> a za sto bi dizao kredit?
<ivoks> za stan?
<hbogner> igustin, Mmike javite kad odradite u backgroundu
<Mmike> hbogner, nji?
<ivoks> cudi me to sto ljudi dizu kredite za stan
<ivoks> montazna kuca (roh bau) + zemljiste je oko 200€/kvadratni metar
<ivoks> al ne... hocemo stan
<Mmike> da, da
<Mmike> ja sam jedan od tih idijota
<Mmike> kupio stan
<Mmike> srecom jos samo 6 godina placam kredit
<Mmike> i onda cu prodat sve to i kupit samo takvu kucu na zumberku
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ja sam nasao zemljiste kraj varazdina
<ivoks> 30 eura kvadrat
<ivoks> 1000 kvadrata
<ivoks> montazna kuca, roh bau, manje od 200.000kn za skoro 200 kvadrata
<obruT> ivoks: nekim ljudima je zbog vise okolnosti ipak malo kompliciranije otici iz grada
<hbogner> cim se maknes iz zg zemljiste jeftino
<ivoks> obruT: pa i ovo je van varazdina
<ivoks> obruT: do ureda sam brze nego li iz centra zagreba do ureda
<ivoks> a ured je u *zagrebu*
<obruT> ivoks: pitanje je gdje ti je ured, gdje radis ti, a gdje zena, kako ces putovati do posla, sto radis i cime se bavis nakon posla... ima tu mnogo faktora u igri... dok si sam, malo je lakse
<ivoks> pa nisam sam
<obruT> naravno i cijena svega igra ulogu
<ivoks> zena radi u varazdinu
<ivoks> u centru varazdina
<ivoks> ide pjeske na posao
<ivoks> zagreb je smrt
<ivoks> stalno u autu, a nigdje ne ides
<obruT> ja imam 10 minuta pjesice do posla, zena je na drugom kraju grada, imamo totalno drugaciji raspored aktivnosti tako da bi ili trebali jedno drugo cekat ili ici svatko svojim autom
<Mmike> ako nekog zanima
<Mmike> opengl radi bolje na windowsima nego na linuxu
<Mmike> (nvidia)
<obruT> mi smo razmisljali o tome i shvatili da nam je trenutno, s ovakvim poslom i stilom zivota bolje zivjet u gradu... ali meni je fakat zelja maknut se nekud, rado bih se vratio u Slunj
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> kak sam lud :/
<Mmike> na windowsima sam mjerio na manjoj rezoluciji
<ivoks> http://www.domprojekt.hr/niskoenergetske-katne-kuce-jasmina-53
<Mmike> obruT, jako ovisi di u gradu zivis i sto radis
<obruT> Mmike: naravno, puno faktora igra ulogu u cijeloj prici
<Mmike> ja zivim u spanskom, cura radi u klari, njoj treba 20ak minuta do posla i tolko nazad, osim ak bas ne upadne u spicu
<Mmike> tak da nam je ok
<Mmike> ne moram ic u grad nikad skoro, imam sve tu
<Mmike> srecom, radim od doma
<Mmike> pa van idem samo jest i pit kad se jede i pije :)
<Mmike> al' meni se konceptualno grad vise ne dopada
<Mmike> ja bih kucu, livadu, sumu, snijeg, vatricu
<Mmike> i to sve :0
<obruT> ja isto, kucu, da ima okucnice, da izadjem iz kuce i otrcim po sumi i brdima, sjednem na bajk i napravim turu bez da na pocetku i kraju idem kroz grad
<obruT> nema boljeg od toga
<ivoks> zato ja selim iz zagreba
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> znam puno ljudi koji imaju kucu
<ivoks> ako ga bas trebam, pol sata
<Mmike> pa bi nazad u stan
<obruT> i da nema previse gradske svjetlosti okolo da si za teleskop napravim malu zvjezdarnicu
<Mmike> jer vele da su troskovi imanja stanja pun kufer manji
<Mmike> veli frend, zivi u sesvetama
<Mmike> na brdu gore
<ivoks> pa jesu
<Mmike> veli, milinica
<Mmike> prvo, ljeti nije vruce, svjeze je
<Mmike> drugi, smog u sesvetama se opce ne vidi gore
<Mmike> trece, nije u sesvetskoj guzvi, milina
<Mmike> al' zato ima racun za plin oko 4500 kuna mjesecno :)
<Mmike> imao je i 6k al' je pregradio neki kufer pa je sad bolje :)
<Mmike> a veli moze izolirat jos, to ga kosta oko 10k eura, pa bi mu se racun smanjio na cca 3000-3500 kuna mjesecno :)
<obruT> Mmike: zato kad sad gradis kucu radis neku niskoenergetsku pa si rijesis taj problem :)
<Mmike> ak imas visekatnicu nesh bas rijesit taj problem
<hbogner> Mmike, ma kakvu on to kucu ima da tolko trosi, rupa na rupi?
<obruT> bolji izolacijski materijali, pametnija orjentacija nekih stvari i vec ustedis
<Mmike> jedno je meni grijat 60ak kvadrata stana za 200 kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> a drugo je grijat 280 kvadrata 3etazne kuce
<ivoks> Mmike: montazne visekatne imaju garanciju na potrosnju energije
<ivoks> nema 3etazne montazne
<ivoks> imas dvoetazne
<obruT> eh, 3 etaze, mogo je neboder napravit
<Mmike> ovaj ima 3etaznu kucu
<obruT> uzmes fino slame, napravis prizemnicu i nema zajebancije :)
<Mmike> super je kuca, bas, ono, super 
<ivoks> pa sta ce mu 3 etaze? :)
<hbogner> bas me zanima jesu mu stepenice odvojene vratima
<Mmike> nema sansi, hocu kat, ak vec imam kucu
<Mmike> ivoks, kakva su sad to tulava pitanja? :)
<Mmike> pa treba mu kat
<ivoks> pa tri etaze
<Mmike> on, starci, djeca
<Mmike> zena
<Mmike> ljubavnice
<Mmike> soba za kompjutere
<Mmike> napuni se :)
<ivoks> tri etaze = podrum, prizemlje, kat
<ivoks> ili prizemlje i dva kata
<ivoks> ja sam razmisljao o jednoetaznoj, od 200-300 kvadrata
<hbogner> sve se da izolirat
<ivoks> al radje dvoetazna od 160 kvadrata
<Mmike> ivoks,  po etazi?
<ivoks> ne
<hbogner> frend je s unutrasenj strane kuce na sjeverni zid NALJEPIO stiropor na zid i odmah ugodnije
<ivoks> 80+80
<Mmike> hbogner, i dalje ces osjetno vise trosit za grijanje/hladjenje
<ivoks> dao sam link
<ivoks> http://www.domprojekt.hr/niskoenergetske-katne-kuce-jasmina-53
<Mmike> ivoks, kak sad, 200 -> 160
<SilverSpace> 300 kvadrata ?? kaj ste poludili
<ivoks> Mmike: 200 je previse :)
<hbogner> Mmike, da ponovim, sve se da izolirat :D
<hbogner> ipak radim na tom :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ruzna mi je :)
<ivoks> ima ih hrpa raznih
<Mmike> hbogner, kol'ko te to kosta? :) 
<ivoks> odaberi si drugu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, budem, no woriz :)
<ivoks> imas super raspored
<ivoks> nasa soba u jednom kutu
<ivoks> sobe od klinaca u drugim
<hbogner> Mmike, za pocetak smao stiropor i ljepilo i traka za izolaciju vrata
<ivoks> u gostinjska soba u prizemlju
<hbogner> ali mislio sam radim na projektu energetske efikasnosti :D
<Mmike> ma sve 5
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> velim
<ivoks> mnogi stavljaju izolaciju s unutarnje strane :)
<Mmike> 60m2 stana mosh zgrijat sam tak
<ivoks> i onda im pocnu rasti gljivice
<Mmike> pogotovo ako griju ovi oko tebe jos :)
<ivoks> montazne sve imaju podno grijanje
<Mmike> ja imam 1000 kuna rezija mjesecno, sveskup
<obruT> evo dudina kuca :) http://holp.posterous.com/
<ivoks> i trose 1/3 energije po kvadratu
<Mmike> a kuca od 160 kvadrata ce imat bar 3k rezija mjesecno
<hbogner> ivoks, naravno da izolacija mora s vanjske strane
<ivoks> Mmike: ne nuzno
<ivoks> stan od 60 kvadrata i stan od 60 kvadrata nemaju iste troskove
<Mmike> pa, ak se metnes blizu potoka nekog, pa imas vodenicu/generator, i to, mozda, da :)
<ivoks> ako si na jugu, imas manje troskovve nego da si na sjeveru
<Mmike> joj, na jugu sam
<Mmike> imam troskove za klimu po ljeti :/
<ivoks> osim toga, stanovi se grade od betona
<ivoks> koji je los izolator
<Mmike> glegle
<Mmike> 5.5 mysql ima default InnoDB
<Mmike> konacno!
<ivoks> je reklama, ali...
<ivoks> http://www.domprojekt.hr/usporedba-utroska-energije-p13-32
<ivoks> daje okvire
<obruT> see me ! feel me ! ...
<jelly-home> obruT: doktor?
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/blog/2012/01/05/is-ubuntu-concept-design-a-unity-phone/
<SilverSpace> unity ce zavladati svijetom :))
<hbogner> huh, ajd da i to vidimo
<ivoks> vidjet cete vi jos unity :)
<ivoks> napio sam se
<dodobas> ivoks: zarucio si se ? :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> poslovna konferencija... znas kak to ide :)
<dodobas> jeje
<jelly-home> dodobas zna spanjolski?
<dodobas> a bar...
<dodobas> buscar znaci 'trazi' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ivoks, nemam ja nista protiv sirenja unity sucelja, ako se ljudima svidja zasto ne
<hbogner> poslovna konferencija=opijanje s ekipom :D
<jelly-home> hbogner: to je standard, da
<hbogner> bio na jednom takvom rucku :D
<jelly-home> jel bi ti sklapao poslove s nekim s kim se nemres napit
<ivoks> hbogner: ne toliko unity koliko ubuntu :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: THANKFULLY
<hbogner> ivoks, ma to, ubuntu :D
<hbogner> ajd da ih vidimo na mobitelima :D
<ivoks> ma ova slika je bez veze
<ivoks> ali da ce ici na mobile world congress, hoce
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> blah, nasao nekaj na ebay za 1$ ali shipping 9,7$
<hbogner> grr
<ivoks> jelly-home: pusti to... unity ce biti dobar kad se zavrsi
<jelly-home> za 12-18 mjeseci
<jelly-home> ne gajim nadu da ce biti upotrebljiv do aprila
<SilverSpace> wauuu http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/raspberry_pi/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
<SilverSpace> 3,500
<ivoks> vidjet cemo promjene za 12.04
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje: zasto removal "plymouth" paketa brise i kernel
<ivoks> gle kak kopiraju
<ivoks> http://www.google.com/tv/
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> sto kopiraju?
<ivoks> ma salim se
<jelly-home> shrug
<ivoks> http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/ces-2012-google-tvs-from-samsung-lg/2012/01/06/gIQAbqc1eP_story.html
<ivoks> sigh...
<jelly-home> to je skroz ok, Samsung ima ok hw a sad ce im gugl sloziti i softver
<SilverSpace> hm nakon dugo vremena dogodilo mi se zamrzavanje racunala
<ivoks> ohoho
<ivoks> http://automoto-portal.hr/auto/ford-u-detroitu-predstavio-fusion-nama-poznatiji-kao-mondeo
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> da im nije slucajno benzin postao skup
<ivoks> doci ce kod nas dizel
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> svidja mi se
<ivoks> jako
<ivoks> ubadam to na ljeto
<jelly-home> i ne lici bas na mondeo
<ivoks> http://static.oglasnik.hr/auti/clanak/kopiranje-koje-odobravamo,2451
<ivoks> lici na aston martina :D
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95XmHu1SRlo
<ivoks> uf!
<ivoks> uf! uf!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-10
<dodobas> ivoks: uh... dobar.. malo vuce na muscle car look
<ivoks> da, malo vuce na aston martina
<ivoks> sto je odlicno :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ma aston martin pokusava biti people car...
<dodobas> prije si morao biti mehanicar da ga znas voziti...
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> s/znas/mozes
<MmikeDOMA> opet o mazdama :/
<dodobas> mazdgoo on :)
<Mmike> U kojim se situacijama moze desiti da mi mdadm -D /dev/md0 kaze da je array 'up an running', al' ne pise na kojim diskovima
<Mmike> trebao bi biti na /dev/sdi1 i /dev/sdj1, al' opce to ne postoji :)
<ivoks> u situacijama kad ti disk nestane pa se ponovno pojavi
<ivoks> u situacijama kada si krivo slozio /dev/md0, a imas multipathed uredjaje
<ivoks> da vozis ford, to bi znao :)
<Mmike> nemam multipath
<Mmike> imam 10 diskova u stroju, 2 su na sata kontrolerima na ploci, 8 na LSI kontroleru
<Mmike> cat /proc/partitions pokaze sve
<Mmike> al' parted /dev/sda (ili bilo koji, for that matter) kaze - invalid
<Mmike> cak i one na kojima je /dev/md0 (dze mi je root) ili /dev/md1 (dze mi je boot)
<Mmike> Jan 10 02:54:05 ded1072 kernel: [   19.377206] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0
<Mmike> Jan 10 02:54:05 ded1072 kernel: [   19.409928]  sdi: sdi1 sdi2 sdi3
<Mmike> ded1072:~# parted /dev/sdi p
<Mmike> Error: Could not stat device /dev/sdi - No such file or directory.        
<Mmike> crklo kontrolero
<hbogner> pozdrav
 * hbogner ide danas u protis po tp-link
<hbogner> prvo ga testirati jel ve radi sa dd-wrt ili openwrt pa onda ksnije jos nekoliko komada za na selo umreziti "kvart"
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> javi kak je proslo
<hbogner> kaj te zanimaju tp-linkovi ili mreza?
<obruT> hbogner: gdje to tocno radis ? koliko cvorova ?
<obruT> hbogner: imas online neku kartu di mislis stavit AP-ove ? :)
<hbogner> obruT, Topusko, 3 cvora, samo jedan je spojen na net i shera sa ostalima, wds mislim slozit
<hbogner> nemam kartu
<obruT> ajd fora...
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=45.299492&mlon=15.970909&zoom=18&layers=M
<hbogner> ovdje je pristup netu, t-com dsl
<obruT> inace, jos davno sam pitao ekipu u Slunju zasto ne dignu wireless mrezu, pa kao ovo ono... pa je ekipa razmisljala da trazi sponzorstvo pa su im rekli da im je projekt premali za sponzorstvo, ali da ako prosire projekt po cijeloj slunjskoj opcini da bi mogli dobit pare :P
<hbogner> e ovo je prvenstveno za taj "kavrt" tj nas trojica privatno
<Mmike> hbogner, tp-linkovi, jel' valja to sta
<hbogner> Mmike, valent kaze da valjaju
<Mmike> valentt?
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/tplink-tlwr841nd-wireless-n-router-300mbps-24ghz-80211ngb-builtin-4port-switch-with-2-d/42558
<Mmike> sinoc sam bio na pivi s likom koji ga pozna dobro :)
<obruT> hbogner: kakve su ceste tamo ? :) mogo bi slozit jednu biciklisticku turu da prodjem onuda... nisam bio stoljecima
<hbogner> ide openwrt i ddwrt gore
<hbogner> ali naravno prvo isprobati :D
<hbogner> obruT, asfaltirane :D
<hbogner> osim 5 kilomatara uz granicu s bosnom ako ides preko maljevca
<obruT> hmm, da, htio bih neku asfaltiranu poveznicu topusko-cetingrad...
<obruT> a to je preko maljevca ?
<hbogner> http://osm.org/go/0IowU4EN-
<hbogner> ovaj dio nema sfalta
<hbogner> cca 5-7 km
<obruT> e jebiga
<obruT> ne da mi se riskirat
<hbogner> iscrtkani dio
<obruT> kad sam isao zadnji put zg - slunj sam prije gvozda nabasao na neki faking makadam, dobro da sam izvukao zivu glavu
<hbogner> siguran u to prosao ovo ljeto kad sam isao na more iz topuskog, na maljevac, pa kod cetingrada na jug uz granicu
<hbogner> i ovaj most je neasfaltiran, zeljezni most: http://osm.org/go/0IoJvhVoR-
<hbogner> ako odes na karti sastrane na onaj + pa onda ukljucis data mozes vidjeti za svaku cestu sve unesene podatke
<hbogner> ja unosim i surface tak da se zna kakva je
<obruT> super
<hbogner> cek cek, zg-slunj makadam kod gvozda?
<hbogner> di?
<obruT> e pa sad, gdje :) nazalost nemam tracklog kod sebe
<hbogner> ma rako jel se sjecas
<hbogner> a ako imas track log negdje salji na mail kad stignes :D
<obruT> tamo negdje izmedju Sjenicaka i Gvozda
<obruT> budala nisam isao 100% sigurnom cestom koja je malo duza, nego je baja vjerovao nekim nepouzdanim online kartama i spusio par km jako sjebanog makadama, morao sam cak gurati specku
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> ono sto je najzanimljivije je to da nisam imao na papiru nikakvu preciznu kartu, a bome niti gps, tako da je u jednom trenutku orjentacija bila malo skakljiva, no dobro sam procjenio srecom
<hbogner> obruT, prosao sam jednom tom cestom, s autom, nikad vise onamo osim s traktorom, ladom nivom, ili necim slicnim
<hbogner> kud si bas tamo nabasao, crni obruT 
<obruT> pa eto, slusao neke nepouzdane online karte :P
<hbogner> ja sam isao provjerit kakva je cesta
<hbogner> http://osm.org/go/0IpgXjsk- tu si bio
<hbogner> vododerine i po 20 cm
<hbogner> ono neko selo kad se spustas i oni zavoji
<obruT> ti negdje da, ima selo, ima opakih zavoja na nizbrdici
<hbogner> ma siguran sam da si tu, to je iz sjencak prema gvozdu, ako si isao  prije lasinje desno
<obruT> imam negdje tracklog
<hbogner> bas posalji kad nadjes
<obruT> osao sam tamo na kablar - banski moravci - sjenicak
<obruT> mislim, ja volim istrazivati i tako to, ali ovo istrazivanje mi u jednom trenutku prestalo biti zabavno :)
<hbogner> mani nije bilo svejedno a bio u autu
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/raspberry_pi/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686
<SilverSpace> bome dobre cijene :)
<obruT> aaaaa faking perl... kako me sjebalo jer sam skroz zaboravio...
<jelly> eto ga na
<dodobas> obruT: master perlišo, opet si se sjebo :)
<obruT> ma kad ne koristis jezik neko vrijeme, onda zaboravis da se petlja ne brejka s break (sto je logicno) nego s last
<igustin> obruT: stariš :P
<obruT> starim da
<igustin> welcome to the club ;)
<jelly> last if $obruT !~ /pojam/;
<jelly> jel mogu u anrdroidu obrisati smsove po regexpu ili substringu
<Mmike> s cime radite block diagrame?
<Mmike> jelly, jeps, ako si vican javi:)
<Mmike> moram neku prezentaciju napisati i nacrtati 'ovaj ovog vamo kad onaj onog tamo i onda taj njemu da ovo sto mu je onaj uzeo prije neg sto mu je taj isti dao'
<Mmike> dolar, kupovni = 5.78
<lulz87> Mmike: blok dijagrame radis us wordu :)
<lulz87> inkscape
<igustin> Mmike: Dia
<Mmike> http://bigblog.tportal.hr/robik3a?BlogCalendarDate=10.1.2012#29214
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> igustin, a patim se sad s tim, da :)
<igustin> patiš?
<igustin> nije Visio, ali jako dobro služi svrsi
<igustin> za to Å¡to ti treba bolje Dia nego LibreOffice Draw
<Mmike> nije da mi je visio nesto posebno super
<igustin> ++
<Mmike> nisam probao draw opce, vidis
<Mmike> a i nemam libreoffice jos :)
<Mmike> nikako se maknuti sa 10.10
<igustin> većina ga drži No 1 za takve stvari
<igustin> pa i OOo ima Draw ;)
<Mmike> mah, vecina drzi da je silverlight revolucija isto
<Mmike> ma to, ad :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti misa
<SilverSpace> na kraju cu zavrsiti na 400kn za misa
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak sam i ja reko
<Mmike> i onda zazmirio uzeo ovaj za 200 i reko aj bok :)
<Mmike> sad jos moram tastaturu neku
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel tvoj laserski ili opticki
<Mmike> pise 'laser'
<Mmike> a i brijem da je laserski jer opticki mi ne radi na ovom stolu
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je crveni stol :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> crni
<Mmike> neki matirani
<SilverSpace> isti mis u linksu 1godina garancije u feniksu 2godine garancija
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> Mmike: ja koristim Dia-u, iako nisam bas najsretniji s tim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cijena?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> feniks ti je masu blize
<Mmike> ja idem u links/vemil jer su mi blizu
<Mmike> plus, links mi je fakat super
<SilverSpace> od 350-900
<SilverSpace> zavisi koji model
<SilverSpace> Mmike: MIÅ  Saitek Cyborg
<SilverSpace> http://www.feniks-kompjutori.hr/index.php?module=proizvodi_pretrazivanje&search_string=MI%C5%A0+Saitek+Cyborg&pretraga=
<Mmike> ma daj molim te
<Mmike> 900 kuna za misa
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> lol
<obruT> za 900 kuna dobis i misa i macku
<igustin> i pomfrit uz njih ;)
<obruT> a s malo maste, dobijes i zeku :)
<obruT> http://vukajlija.com/var/products/posters/201201/386900/misevi-ne-morate-da-b.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: može preporuka? :)
<SilverSpace> moze
<SilverSpace> najgore kaj od tih miseva nis ne mozes na linux iskoristiti od popratnog softwera
<igustin> SilverSpace: Logitech M505 ili sličan, laserski, s nano prijemnikom, baterije traju godinu dana
<igustin> SilverSpace: kako ne?
<igustin> SilverSpace: imaš masu uputa za konfiguriranje svih tipki
<igustin> konfiguriraš event i dodijeliš funkciju
<SilverSpace> ma 
<SilverSpace> nisam nikada to gledao
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> onda nemoj tvrditi da se ne može :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: Logitech M505 da gledao sam bas taj
<SilverSpace> igustin: ah hebi ga sad :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: odlično me služi već jedno 3-4 godine, svi kojima sam ga preporučio su prezadovoljni
<SilverSpace> necu vise :)
<igustin> ne patim od miša ovakvog onakvog, ali ovaj je kvalitetan, ima mali prijemnik koji stalno može biti u USB portu i baterije traju beskrajno
<igustin> SilverSpace: a i radi pod Linuxom ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: ja bi sa zicom to mi je za desktop
<obruT> ja imam neki sugavi bezicni mis, pije baterije ko mmike pivu
<igustin> čak i bez dodatnog drivera
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<igustin> SilverSpace: ?
<igustin> obruT: :D laserski it is
<SilverSpace> igustin: necu bez zice :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: ne bi nikad više žičanog miša, čak ni za desktop
<igustin> SilverSpace: zašto, pobogu? :S
<Mmike> igustin, imas neki vurele za to? :)
<igustin> voliš žice po stolu?
<jelly> miševi su precijenjeni
<Mmike> ja bi tastaturu isto neku
<igustin> Mmike: ke? :S
<Mmike> koja ima milijardu tipki
<igustin> jelly: ++
<Mmike> igustin, a ovo za 'konfiguriras event'
<obruT> igustin: ne boji se da ti netko ne posnifa komunikaciju i da otkrije kud si pomico misa i kad si klikao ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, LOL :)
 * jelly ima žičani trackpoint
<igustin> obruT: :D
<SilverSpace> na kraju cu se primiti lemilice i popraviti microsoft intelli misa 
<SilverSpace> kablovinje cu valjda prespojiti dobro :)
<igustin> Mmike: http://is.gd/nU2LNZ http://is.gd/Mhsgew http://is.gd/62xHKw http://is.gd/Q5ulzM 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> thnx :)
<sale> Mmike: gigolo :-)
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> tu si :)
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> http://www.kolektiva.hr/zagreb/obrazovni-program-za-administratora-lokalne-mreze-s-upisom-u-radnu-knjizicu.html
<Mmike> "Prva stvar koju ćete naučiti je raditi u Linuxu. Linux je besplatni operativni sustav koji je po mogućnosti upravljanja vašim računalom ili vašom mrežom daleko superioran svim ostalim alatima i OS-ovima, ali zahtijeva neko vrijeme prilagodbe, jer, zamislite, nema grafičkog sučelja na koje ste navikli, već se radi u terminalu i pišu naredbe kao što to rade pravi hakeri u filmovima. Linux=hacker."
<Mmike> LINUX = HACKER!
<dodobas> OMG
<sale> a lol :-D
<hbogner> uh vidi kolko haker an kanalu :D
<dodobas> to bi mogao... tih 2000kn, ko kamikaza kacigu...
<hbogner> kamikaza kacigu?
<dodobas> zasto kamikaza nosi kacigu ?
<dodobas> iz zajebancije :D
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner>  :D
<hbogner> he he he, ajmo se svi prijavit :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<lulz87> zasto pobogu taj google radi sranja sa tom javom i razi pizdarije sa novim gmailom
<lulz87> ogavan je
<jelly> kakav novi gmail
<lulz87> pa novi dizajn
<lulz87> ufurali su se svi u taj ajax
<lulz87> ja bas volim klikat
<jelly> nije li to bilo pred 2-3 mjeseca novo
<lulz87> ali su me opet povratili prislino,
<igustin> OMG na ovo s Kolektive
<lulz87> koristio sam old look
<lulz87> pa me sad opet prebacuju
<dodobas> lulz87: pa nema sto ti hoces, nego sto oni kazu :)
<obruT> lulz87: ajax nema veze s javom :P
<dodobas> omogucis ljepo IMAP na googlu, dignes si loklano roundcube, pa uzivas...
<obruT> odnosno, moze imat da radi requeste na neki java bazirani app server, ali sigurno ne mislis na to :P
<lulz87> obruT: pa kak nema veze? mislim na javascript 
<lulz87> JAVU koristi samo net.hr za mail :)
<hbogner> javascript nije java
<jelly> nije li imap ukljucen standardno
<obruT> java i javascript su sasma druge stvari :P
<hbogner> jelly, nije, moras ga ukljuciti
<lulz87> ma znam, nije mi dalo pisat nastavak
<dodobas> lulz87: 99% korisnika googleta niti ne zna sto je imap
<lulz87> sad svaka stranica roka sa tim ajaxom, dopizdio mi je vise
<lulz87> sve nesto skace, gradijenti, trza mi preglednik...
<dodobas> opet... ni to nije ajax...
<lulz87> i naravno neizostavan loading.gif
<jelly> nije li roundcube isto primjer takvog webmaila
<lulz87> a sta je ponda pobogu to?
<dodobas> ajax je samo nespretno nazvan XMLHTTPRequest
<dodobas> jelly: je, ali ti imas kontrolu.. recimo :)
<lulz87> mozda ukratko sta je to? 
<dodobas> mozes uvijek drzat jednu temu/verziju
<lulz87> browser automatski komunicira sa serverom?
<lulz87> a mislim da sam skuzio, to je ono da provjerava automatski recimo dali je username slobodnan i slicno
<dodobas> WTF ?
<lulz87> znaci, pod username ukucas dodobas i onda ti on kaze da je slobodno
<dodobas> tko mi kaze ?
<lulz87> pa info u formi na webu
<lulz87> registriras se na forum, npr
<dodobas> pametan neki info
<lulz87> i onda tamo popunjavas forme, npr. za username pa ti odma kaze da je slobodno
<lulz87> mislim da bi to bilo to
<jelly> lulz87: da, to radi sa malo javascripta i malo xmlhttp u pozadini
<lulz87> a sta nije ajax kombinacija toga?
<jelly> pa je
<lulz87> pa onda imam pravo :)
<lulz87> cim je neki fensi, da mi sve odma preporuca to je ajax, smanjuje klikanje opcenito
<jelly> ak te veseli, da
<lulz87> sve je to uredi, ali ponekad znatno usporava
<jelly> to se rijesi tak da kupis brzi kompjuktor
<SilverSpace> html5
<lulz87> cuj, ako je prije sve radilo na starom kako spada, cemu fensi smensi gluposti
<lulz87> dobar je ajax, ali u doziranoj mjeri
<lulz87> ovaj novi gmail je nepotreban
<lulz87> fejs isto ok koristi ajax, ali ovaj novi timeline je bezveze
<lulz87> imam relativno ok komp, ali zna trzat, jer rade pizdarije bezveze
<lulz87> bolje da srede flash za linux kako spada
<lulz87> ali naravno to nikog ne zanima, jer nemogu zaradit...
<jelly> tko da sredi flash?
<jelly> flash je Adobeov; Gmail je Googleov; Fejs je... vlastiti
<jelly> to su tri različite strane
<lulz87> pa svaki nek sredi svoje debilane
<lulz87> neznam sta je tome adobeu, trza im zesce...
<jelly> koristi html5 video ako mozes
<lulz87> jel to pomaze ako stranica koristi flash?
<Mmike> koristi windowse
<Mmike> tamo flash radi super :/
<dodobas> najbolji mi je flash za kopi/pejst :D
<lulz87> da to me i muci
<lulz87> neda mi se stalno prebacivat na windowse kad gledam neki live stream :/
<Mmike> meni flash radi ok na ubuntuu
<Mmike> youtube i to
<lulz87> youtube jos da, ali masu sajtova halta
<ivoks> hm hm :)
<ivoks> za tjedan dan novi ficur u unityu
<ivoks> hm hm :)
<lulz87> kako se vama cini unity?
<ivoks> nakon ovoga sto sam vidio
<ivoks> ultimativni desktop za power usere :)
<jelly> HAHAHAHA
<jelly> daj me nemoj jebat
<ivoks> e pa vidjet ces
<lulz87> meni je starije sucelje punoooooooo bolje
<dodobas> lua extension :)
<lulz87> gubim se ovom,
<ivoks> nije jos javno, ali... za tjedan dana
<jelly> ivoks: necu, dao sam mu 12+ mjeseci pauze nakon 11.10
<lulz87> i preveliki su gumbi
<dodobas> pazi ovo, nije jos 'javno' :)
<ivoks> pa da, nije
<ivoks> ne postoji nista slicno na drugim sustavima
<jelly> ivoks drinks Shuttlejuice
<ivoks> marka ni nema ovdje
<jelly> al tu je juice
<ivoks> trenutno samo kinley
 * obruT ima preslab komp za unity
<obruT> pa sam ga otkantao
<obruT> a i nije bas da je bez bugova bio
<ivoks> nista revolucionalno
<ivoks> toliko jednostavno da je samo bilo 'tup, pa kak se toga nitko nije sjetio'
<obruT> jebote, fakat sam poceo zaboravljati cake u perlu... koji bi bio oneline ekvivalent ovom u pythonu ? d = dict ( [x.split(':') for x in ed.split("\r\n")] )
<dodobas> a hebo... ove studente...
<dodobas> ima 5 tablica... svaka 10 podataka...
<dodobas> u prvoj id 1..10
<dodobas> u drugoj id 11..20
<dodobas> itd...
<obruT> prevodim nesto sto sam pisao u pythonu u perl jer moram ubacit u neku prastaru perl skriptu :P
<dodobas> obruT: pa pozovi python skriptu u pozadini ? :)
<obruT> nije mi bas to neka sreca, mora da se brzo izvrsi :)
<obruT> naime, skripta se poziva pri svakom telefonskom pozivu :)
<ivoks> brzo ju pozovi? :)
<dodobas> obruT: pa digni servis :D
<obruT> dake, uvedi jos nekoliko nivoa komunikacije gdje nesto moze poci po zlu :)
<obruT> s/dake/dakle/ :)
<obruT> planiram ionako vecinu toga rewritati ove godine, napraviti sve kao servis i pozivati fastagi, jos se nisam odlucio za tehnologiju :) postoje dva tabora i bice napeto :)
<dodobas> a ima i ona perl fora ![{!!}]:;[invoke fast python]; later; now; do; !!
<dodobas> fastagi ? :)
<obruT> agi executa program/skriptu i salje parametre na stdin, fastagi pici preko socketa
<dodobas> ahaaaaa asterisk..
<Mmike> cek, pa kaj nije python brzi od perla?
<obruT> ne bas, pogotovo ne startup
<Mmike> nebi se bas slozio s tobom, kolega burtob!
<obruT> a sigurno nije bio brzi 2006-te :)
<dodobas> :D :D :D
<dodobas> to se trazi :)
<obruT> kad se to pisalo, je li :)
<obruT> za jedan drugi noviji sustav sam AGI radio u pythonu
<obruT> mogo bi sve to u go langu napisat :)
<obruT> java se s godinama fakat ubrzala, zdere memorije, ali kod se izvrsava jako jako brzo, cak dere i c++
<dodobas> pypy ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, moras mi dat primjer di to java zdere C++
<obruT> Mmike: proguglaj malo :) ja sam googlao za performanse go langa u usporedbi s c-om, pa sam nasao u istim testovima i javu i python i c++ i iznenadio se
<jasox> Mozda nije c++ kod optimiziran, al sumnjam da je brza java, nema smisla
<obruT> mozda su u sumi :)
<Mmike> http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/which-programming-languages-are-fastest.php
<Mmike> perl uvjerljivo zadnji :)
<jelly> Mmike: point being?
<Mmike> da je java sporija od C++a
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kad uzmem 'binary-trees' 
<Mmike> onda nije :)
<jelly> obruT: u svakom slucaju ak treba bit sto brze zeljet ces imati interpreter non-stop online, tipa fastcgi.  Pretpostavljam da je "fastagi" bas sto, samo za *
<jelly> perl interpreteru treba pun kufer da se digne, naloada sve use ovo ono...
<jelly> INN (news server) to rjesava tak da ima perl interpreter naloadan odmah, via libperl.so
<obruT> jelly pa je, zato mi i je u planu ove godine kad budem prelazio na zadnju verziju, napraviti to da se s fastagi poziva
<igustin> preporuka za neki PATA SSD?
<dodobas> jel to postoji ?!?!?
<igustin> naravno
<igustin> izbor je manji, i nešto su skuplji
<SilverSpace> bemti miša 
<SilverSpace> odes po jednog kojega naravno nema i neplanirano potrosis vise
<jelly> i miš je kriv
<jelly> bemti miša, indeed
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kolko para?
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-from-ppa.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 500kn
<Mmike> kak da pauziram mdadm
<Mmike> KAJ!? :))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> ti si lud :)
<jelly> Mmike: pauzirat sto, check?
<jelly> rebuild?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.feniks-kompjutori.hr/index.php?module=proizvodi_opsirnije&id=115883&kateg=1102
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebes ludaka
<Mmike> jelly, resync, da
<dodobas> SilverSpace: izgleda kao da ce se raspast
<SilverSpace> jelly: je mis je kriv :) kad nisu nis imali pametno 
<dodobas> previse pokretnih/labavih djelova
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sav je od metala
<dodobas> hmm...
<dodobas> jel ima grijanje Å¡ake ? :)
<SilverSpace> ima ventilaciju kroz rupe koliko ih ima
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ma hebes takvog misa...
<dodobas> ako nema grijanje sake :)
<SilverSpace> zadovoljan sam 
<SilverSpace> je skup ali ok je
<SilverSpace> jedino moram sloziti da mi se ne gasi 
<jelly> gasi...?
<SilverSpace> jelly: deaktivira tipke pa moram na jednu oderdenu kliknut da ga aktiviram ponovo 
<SilverSpace> ima vec na internetu 
<jelly> wtf
<dodobas> usb sleep ?
<SilverSpace> problem je ubiti previse tipki 
<SilverSpace> pa nesto serucka
<SilverSpace> http://techspheria.com/2011/02/how-to-fix-saitek-cyborg-rat-series-mice-in-ubuntu/
<SilverSpace> od radi sad ok
<SilverSpace> ides http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sminkerski-lenovo-ideacentre-a720/113315.aspx
<jelly> Lenovo radi svakakvo smece umjesto da se drze thinkpada <g>
<dodobas> i see stevo :)
<jelly> ak ima pivot mogao bi biti ok
<jelly> fino za citanje novina
<jelly> i gledanje slika visoke rezolucije
<jelly> stripova, na primjer
<dodobas> u krevetu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> trebam ideje sto staviti na domenu jebo.me
<Mmike> napravi k'o blog
<Mmike> i onda kao da imas
<Mmike> 'jebo me ovaj, jebo me onaj'
<Mmike> profile od ljudi, tko je koga jebo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne seri da si to uzeo :)))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i, kaki je? :0
<jelly-home> cekaj dok si prvo slozi da mu ne radi usb suspend :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za sad super
<jelly-home> hindsight: meni je 380kn izgledalo puno za usb tastaturu... sada, da sam znao, uzeo bi odma dvije
<SilverSpace> skoro ko da nisam ni mijenjao osjecaj isti pod rukom 
<SilverSpace> jedino mi je malo prebrz trebat ce mi malo prilagodba
<Mmike> jelly-home, ti imas onu thinkpadastu?
<Mmike> jel' ima tog jos di za uzet?
<jelly-home> da. ne, koliko vidim :-(
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ekipa na poslu isto place za tom tastatureom
<SilverSpace> jel to proizvode jos
<jelly-home> brijem da ne
<jelly-home> %$@!^
<SilverSpace> eh
<Mmike> cini se da novi gskill radi ok
<Mmike> 3ca sreca
<jelly-home> http://protis.hr/products/details/tipkovnica-lenovo-thinkpad-travel-trackpoint-usb-crna/29852
<jelly-home> samo sad je 500kn :-)\
<jelly-home> (oh, i slika laze, model za Hrvatsku ima Enter po visini kroz dva reda, kak i treba biti)
<jelly-home> i nema touchpad <3
<Mmike> http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/images/freestyle-solo_690x375.jpg
<jelly-home> just say no
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/isprobali-lenovo-yogu/113329.aspx
<jelly-home> Odgođen Lenovo X130e :-(
<SilverSpace> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/itemdetails/55Y9003/38/C39222A11DEF47F490A58490A545DAC0
<jelly-home> ali treba ti "slovenski" raspored, koji nije 55Y9003 nego nesto tipa 55Y9043 (stoji mi na poslu pa ne mogu provjeriti)
<jelly-home> inace dobis ovu koja je na slici, sa dugackim enteron
<jelly-home> jao iskonovac
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QtbGTxxGs2k#!
<SilverSpace> zasto rhythmbox vuce stare prevode 
<SilverSpace> a sve prevedeno ok
<sale> SilverSpace: dosadnjakovicu, evo ti http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/509 :-)
<hbogner> krokodilj dandi, s resicam
<dodobas> sale: a hebate, i onda se cude zasto se sva elektornika radi na istoku..
<SilverSpace> sale: :)) thx
<jelly-home> lol
<jelly-home> If a British company imports components, it has to pay tax on those (and most components are not made in the UK). If, however, a completed device is made abroad and imported into the UK – with all of those components soldered onto it – it does not attract any import duty at all.
<Mmike> kotacic na mom misu se cuje k'o vodenica neka
<jelly-home> meljes li ga
 * jelly-home se skriva
<jelly-home> Mmike: DCC je strgan s moje strane
<jelly-home> ne radi, ne da mi se vise popravljat
<Mmike> plje
<Mmike> cek 
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/harma/kotacic.ogg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad nisi htio dati koju kunu vise :)
<dodobas> Mmike: :D
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> da sam dao 500 kuna, to se nebi culo :)
<jelly-home> ne, tamo bi to bio feature
<jelly-home> aural biofeedback to your every action
<hbogner> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/od-cetvrtka-domene-mogu-zavrsavati-kako-god-zelite-jedina-granica-su-masta-i--dubok-dzep/592974.aspx
<jelly-home> index otkrio toplu vodu
<SilverSpace> Kako Bosanci vjezbaju matematiku? Dodu pred kafic i saberu se,onda udu u kafic i oduzmu se !!!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti se i klik cuje :)
<SilverSpace> mogo si ubacit i klik u ogg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: spremas li ti neka odlicja medale za ovo remapiranje :))
<dodobas> trenutno samo samare :)
<SilverSpace> ni drvene medalje
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> odustao sam od windowsa za danas
<Mmike> ne prepoznaju mreznu, neznam di mi cd, naporno mi downloadirat pa onda na stick
<Mmike> bleh :)
<Mmike> k'o ubuntu na novom laptopu kad ne radi wireless
<obruTfoo> cura me stjerala s mog kompa :P
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> na cijem si sad? :)
<obruTfoo> njezinom... iako imam u stanu jos mnogo komada :)
<obruTfoo> gledam, sirotinja, ima athlon XP na 1800 MHz, nije ni cudo da joj ubuntu radi sporo :P
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> to je fakat sporo
<Mmike> ja sam do pred 2 godine imao raid-storage-box na celeronu na 800 Mhz
<Mmike> ili tako nesto :)
<obruTfoo> a i skuzih da sam skroz ispao iz tog hardvera, u zadnje vrijeme sam kupovao samo atome, sad gledam da joj mozda nabavim neku novu kantu, otvorim web od linksa, gledam procesore i zujim ko tele u sarena vrata, nemam pojma sto je sad in, amd a4, athlon II x2, X3, ovo ono, bogtepitaj
<obruTfoo> Mmike: imam ja i sporijih kanti od tebe, bez brige :)
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> eh da... http://www.amazon.com/Robin-Nixons-HTML5-Course-ebook/dp/B005FCIVLS
<dodobas> kao free, a DRM infested
<obruTfoo> jel ima negdje neki timeline, graf, tablica, stovec sto bi prikazalo generacije procesora, chipseta, svega, cito da se covjek snadje
<jelly-home> wikipedia ima hrpu List_of_kojecega clanaka
<jelly-home> Intel je obecao atome sa ECC supportom do kraja 2012, zivi bili pa vidjeli
<obruTfoo> jel zna tko kako u faking openofficeu maknut hyperlink s mail adrese koja je upisana u tablicu ? selektiranje i default formatting ne radi, selektiranje i character properties pod hyperlink nema nista, nece i nece
<obruTfoo> evo uspjela je tako da je obrisala, napisala ponovo, ali nije stisnula enter :P
<jelly-home> ...
<obruTfoo> sta ovaj intel za svaku generaciju procesora i za svaki takt izbacuje drugi chipset ? :P
<jelly-home> ne, imaju polugeneracije procesora i chipseta koji su manjevise kompaitibilni
<SilverSpace> obruTfoo: ja mislio kad si nestao da ti se konacno zamrznulo racunalo :)
<jelly-home> svi iX XXXX procesori ce raditi na svim sandy bridge _i_ ivy bridge plocama (ak budu updateali BIOS)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-11
<bajro> cao, znal neko neki zanimljiv program za linux
<igustin> obruT: desna tipka miša -> remove hyperlink
<igustin> obruT: ako hoćeš trajno to isključiti odi u Tools -> AutoCorrect -> Options i isključi "URL recognition"
<ivoks> koji su ovi nijemci carevi
<ivoks> izvukli su kamatu na svoje obveznice
<ivoks> ne 1%
<ivoks> ne 0,5%
<ivoks> ne 0,001%
<ivoks> ne niti 0%!
<ivoks> neko -0,1%
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> pa ono, c a r e v i
<ivoks> ekipa im placa da im posude novce :)
<dodobas> ivoks: tko ?
<ivoks> nijemci
<MmikeDOMA> kak mislis - ekipa im placa ?
<MmikeDOMA> valjda oni ekipi placaju?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ekipa njima placa
<ivoks> znaci, tebi treba 100kn
<ivoks> ja ti dam 100kn
<ivoks> i jos 5kn
<ivoks> jer znam da ce tih 100kn kod tebe uvijek biti 100kn
<ivoks> svi ostali, kojima mogu posuditi novce, bi ih bacili u smece
<ivoks> a ako ostanu kod mene, ne znam hoce li vrijediti 100kn i za godinu dana
<ivoks> kuzis, dug su pretvorili u banku
<ivoks> carevi
<dodobas> zanimljivo, zaposlenost raste, potrosnja energije opada http://is.gd/DcfcUR
<MmikeDOMA> hm, cek
<MmikeDOMA> ak ja dodjem kod tebe u banku, recimo
<MmikeDOMA> i das mi 100 kn
<MmikeDOMA> i trazis kamatu od 10 %
<MmikeDOMA> ja ti moram vratiti 110 kn
<MmikeDOMA> al' ak trazis kamatu od -10 %, kaj ti ne moram vratiti onda 90 kn?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> tako je :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, rano mi je jutro jos - ne kuzim :0
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> imas obveznicu koja danas vrijedi 100 eura
<ivoks> ja ti ju prodajem po cijeni od 100 eura
<ivoks> i umjesto da ti za godinu dana platim 1 euro
<ivoks> ti ces meni platiti 1 euro
<ivoks> placati ces godisnje 1 euro za obveznicu koju ces uvijek moci prodati
<ivoks> sve druge obveznice na svijetu bi unistile tvoj novac jer ih nitko ne bi kupio
<ivoks> kuzis?! :)
<ivoks> carevi
<ivoks> imaju toliko jaku ekonomiju, a svi ostali toliko slabu, da 'safe bet'
<ivoks> u svijetu u kojem se samo gubi, imas jedan cvrsti oslonac za koji znas da ces gubiti 0,01% godisnje
<ivoks> dok ces kod drugih (i kod samog sebe) gubiti vise od 50%
<MmikeDOMA> heh
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ima smisla, da :)
<MmikeDOMA> btw, daj URL neki oko toga
<MmikeDOMA> mrzim mysql kanal - nedaju mi da nick mijenjam
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/biznis/nijemci-poceli-zaradivati-svom-dugu-lose-nam-se-pise-clanak-364622
<Mmike> da, dolar mi je odmah pao
<Mmike> bio 5.78 jucer, sad je 5.72
<Mmike> gnj :/
 * Mmike slusa U2 - Ramones impersonalization - Beat On The Brat
<Mmike> Dečko: Ti si najsimpatičnija i najljepša cura koju sam ikad vidio..
<Mmike> Cura: Ne seri!! Samo me želiš jebat!!
<Mmike> Dečko: Ooo, još si i pametna......
<drj_cro> Mmike: dobar :)
<Mmike> danasnji dan
<Mmike> ce bit neki cudan
<Mmike> jedino snijeg moze spasiti stvar
<dodobas> Mmike: a piva i čevapi ? :)
<Mmike> idem sutra u Peru Zderu s frendovima nekim
<Mmike> JEDAT I PIJAT!
<Mmike> 'poslovni sastanak', kako se kaze u narodu
<dodobas> Mmike: ako imas vremena... ja sam raspolozen danas...
<Mmike> nemam auto :/
<Mmike> pa bih mogao tek iza 17:30
<dodobas> samo dva zahtjeva... da je unutar 5km od faksa i da mogu negdje vezat konja
<dodobas> to mi kasno... :)
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> budemo recimo
<Mmike> jedan dan drugi
<drj_cro> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-from-ppa.html ce da probam :)
 * ivoks danas vidio prezentaciju u zivo
<ivoks> o drugim prezentacijama necu pricati jer jos nisu objavljene :)
<Mmike> jebo carinu
<Mmike> pise na racunu 70 dolara
<Mmike> od amazona je racun
<Mmike> ovi vele, ne, 200 dolara je
<Mmike> reko, sta me jebete onda
<Mmike> sto je jos bolje
<Mmike> frend dobio ISTI uredjaj ispunio sve ISTO i njega nisu zajebaval
<Mmike> sad se mislim dal' je ova kokos iz fedexa nesposobna mozda
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> frend je dobio uredjaj cistom srecom
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> kindle?
<ivoks> ma to je najbolje odletiti u SAD, provesti vikend u nekom gradu, naruciti da ti to tamo donesu i vratiti se
<ivoks> jest da je barem 5x skuplje, ali je 50x manje gnjavaze
<igustin> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a ovo poklon, ovi s kojima radim mi poslali
<Mmike> btw, nije me HAKOM uopce gnjavio (jos)
<igustin> Mmike: došlo kao "gift"?
<igustin> onda ne bi ni trebali gnjaviti, afaik
<Mmike> igustin, je gift
<Mmike> al' su ovi na racunu napisali da je vrijednost gifta = $1
<Mmike> a to nemre da bude
<jelly> drugi put im reci da napisu $50 :-|
<lulz87> http://www.24sata.hr/misteriji/sokantno-amerikanci-su-otisli-u-svemir-zahvaljujuci-titu-249225
<lulz87> LOL
<lulz87> sokiran sam
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> bassam htio pitat, hbogner , zakaj re nema na iracu
<hbogner> Mmike, imam zivot :P
<igustin> lol
<igustin> Mmike: sad si dobio što si tražio ;)
<hbogner> he he he
<igustin> hbogner: jbg, on se ipak ženi, a ti ne, pa... :P
<hbogner> ma ponekad me previse denoncentrira
<hbogner> ma kad se zeni?
<igustin> subotu :)
<hbogner> koje godine :D
<igustin> hbogner: pa eto, nisi na IRC-u, pa ne znaš :P
<Mmike> imam zivot!
<Mmike> ahahahah
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> aha sad pozivnice idu irc putem :D
<Mmike> sram me sad :)
<igustin> hbogner: nisam mu advokat, ni kum, pa pitaj njega, eto ga na IRC-u :)
<hbogner> ah vi tomato-ovci
 * igustin ne kuži koja je sad fora s tim tomato spikama :S
<hbogner> pitao sam ih "dd-wrt ili openwrt?" a oni ko iz topa tomato
<igustin> zvuči mi kao "42" :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> igustin, Mmike oce bit sta od onog it politicara koji bi na linux/opencource?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ovaj moj je samo sistemac
<Mmike> nisam ga jos uspio uhvatit
<Mmike> tomato je ueber jednostavan
<Mmike> cak prejednostavan rekao bih
<civija> http://www.index.hr/like/clanak/udarac-od-600-kg-u-jaja-podnio-bol-bez-suze-u-oku/593050.aspx :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ma znam za tomato, ali trebam sloziti wds
<hbogner> sad neznam bas jel tomato za to
<igustin> civija: ja bi to napravio svim off-topičarima :P :D
<hbogner> ddwrt koristim, preporucuju da uzmem openwrt za to
<civija> igustin: hehe, ovaj kanal je ionako vec odavno offtopic :)
<Mmike> hbogner, neznam
<Mmike> vidim da tomato moze u WDS
<Mmike> tj, ima opcija 'wds, ap + wds'
<igustin> civija: a i to što kažeš, ima sporta, automobilizma i slično više nego ubuntua ;)
<chaky|work> igustin: na Ubuntu ionako sve radi, pa se nema o cemu pricati :)
<hbogner> civija, igustin, pa svaki kanal je offtopic :D
<civija> chaky|work: meni ne radi hibernacija :)
<chaky|work> civija: ti si luzer :P
<civija> dakle vjerojatnije da su svi skuzili kako utuntu sux pa nitko ne zeli pricati o tome :)
<civija> ali luzer koji je napravio da radi hibernacija :)
<civija> btw, evo da budemo malo on-topic na 12.04 ce hibernacija biti po defaultu iskljucena
<chaky|work> eto vidis, bravo!
<civija> osim za certificirane laptope
<civija> ok, dosta on-topica za danas ...
<civija> vratimo se autima
<hbogner> Mmike, vidjet cu jos, imam jos vremena za testiranje pa ti javim kaj sam odabrao
<hbogner> eh da utuntu sucks
<hbogner> 11.10
<hbogner> ako mu u /etc/network/interfaces dam staticku ip adresu
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> /etc/network/interfaces
<Mmike> pa sta si ti u 70tima? :)
<hbogner> onaj heneni network manager ga nadglasa 
<Mmike> koristi ip
<hbogner> sve se sjebe i net neradi
<Mmike> i s tim slozi sve :)
<Mmike> ifconfig je isto drek
<civija> hbogner: pa daj mu staticku preko nm-a ...
<hbogner> Mmike, civija pa naucio sam tako na serveru
<hbogner> a ovdje sam sve radio remote
<Mmike> da, taj NM je drek
<Mmike> u biti nije drek ako sve preko njega radis
<Mmike> al' je drek u globalu :)
<hbogner> igustin, kako gcompris?
<hbogner> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gcompris
<hbogner> nema preko neta
<hbogner> http://data.osm-hr.org/croatia/
<hbogner> uploadam povijest rh
<hbogner> 53 fajla, sveukupno 141mb, period prije pocetka arhiviranja
<hbogner> argh, krivi kanal
<budz0r> puko nam server
<budz0r> nestalo linka ili struje prema gradjevini
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> desi se :0
<hbogner> ,islim d aje oppet struja
<budz0r> :)
<hbogner> jer ja nemogu do svog na geodeziji
<budz0r> vjerojatno
<hbogner> Mmike, pito si kako radi pt-link
<budz0r> i dodo je nestao
<hbogner> a radi, po default firmware-u signal ide dalje nego linksysom
<hbogner> ali kad i na linksysu i na njebu bude isti pa sa istim postavkama onda cu ti moci reci
<Mmike> ja sam s ovim linksysom toliko zadovoljan, to je milina
<Mmike> 5 godina ga imam i jos radi k'o vurica
<Mmike> ne, 4
<Mmike> pardon
<hbogner> ma i ja zadovoljean
<hbogner> ali sad mi trebaju 3 komada za zajebanciju, a 222 kn je jestinije od 4xx kn
<hbogner> *jeftinije
<hbogner> evo server proradio :D
<hbogner> dodobas, opet struja, ili samo mreza sad?
<jelly> nema se para za UPS?
<hbogner> jelly, mreza
<hbogner> moj stroj na ups-u i ziv je, ali mreza crkla, jer mrezna oprema ocito nije na ups-u :D
<dodobas> mreza...
<dodobas> semafor isto nije radio
<hbogner> znaci u suradnji s hep-om :D
<jelly> dodobas: tko naziva stroj "semafor"
<dodobas> isti koji naziva stroj 'mufica'
<jelly> ...
<Mmike> sudec po uptimeu na serveru, samo mreza :)
<hbogner> Mmike, prvi vizualni dojam o tp-linku: uredjaj izgleda malo i jadno u osnosu na linksys, ali antene izgledaju mooocnoo, vece od linksysovih :D
<hbogner> i to za pola vece
<Mmike> kol'ko te kostao/
<hbogner> Mmike, 222kn :D
<Mmike> pa to je ok
<hbogner> zato i jesu ok
<hbogner> cheap :D
<hbogner> a ide custom firmware na njih
<jelly> i di se to kupi
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/tplink-tlwr841nd-wireless-n-router-300mbps-24ghz-80211ngb-builtin-4port-switch-with-2-d/42558
<Mmike> taj 4portni switch je 100mbita?
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> ovo je za tebe: http://protis.hr/products/details/tplink-tlwr1043nd-ultimate-wireless-n-gigabit-router-atheros-builtin-4port-gigabit-switch-3t3/44671
<hbogner> ovaj je gigabit
<hbogner> i pristekas usb na njega i imas torrent machine :D
<jelly> 3 antene, wtf
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> moze biti wifi relay, 2 piknes na usmjerene antene na udeljene tocke, a na jednu stavis jacu omnicu :D
<jelly> ma stan mi ima pristup krovu, pa bi se mogao povezati sa zgwirelessom.  Kad ne bi bilo susjednog nebodera, mogao bi dobaciti do firme
<hbogner> ja nemam pristup krovu, 2 kata su iznad mene i nije mi se dalo razvlacit kablovinje po fasadi i slicno
<Mmike> kak bi se zvao onaj uredjaj za raditi kavu
<Mmike> sto se stavi na plin
<Mmike> ima 2 djela, u donji ide voda, izmedju je filter, i gore ide kava
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moka_pot ?
<Mmike> bravo!
<Mmike> kak' si nasao to?
<jelly> napises u google espresso coffee maker, i jedna od dodatnih sugestija je "espresso coffee maker stove pot"
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> danke schoen
<jelly> mislim, pocnes s espresso ili espresso coffer i onda gledas sta sugerira dalje
<jelly> coffee
<jelly> nisam se sjetio da se zove caffetiera na talijanskom, doduse
<Mmike> ugalvnom
<Mmike> takvu sam si kahvu skuho
<Mmike> da sam k'o na dalnamalatau
<ivoks> Austrijski meteorolozi kažu kako neka mjesta u Austriji nisu vidjela toliko snijega preko 30 godina.
<ivoks> rejoice! :D
<Mmike> a kad ce kod nas?!
<ivoks> koga briga
<ivoks> kod nas ni nema skijalista
<jelly> bice poplava kad se otopi
<Mmike> mene briga
<Mmike> obozavam snijeg
<Mmike> iako ne skijam
<obruT> ivoks: kak nema skijalista ? a Sljeme ? nema boljeg na kontinentu :)
<jelly> a Bjelolasica
<ivoks> sljeme je zatvoreno do daljnjega
<ivoks> bjelolasica je izgorjela, a i sam koncept skijalista je totalna socijalisticka utopija
<ivoks> puhne jugo i koliko god snijega bilo, do sutra ga vise nema
<ivoks> isto je i s platkom
<Mmike> ivoks, sljeme zatvoreno?
<obruT> nasli su u gorskom kotaru brdo koje ima odlicnu mikroklimu pogodnu za manje skijaliste
<ivoks> pa da, sad su gore razna natjecanja
<obruT> bijela kosa...
<Mmike> ja idem danas gluzat
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> klizat :0
<ivoks> obruT: petehovac je isto dobar, kada bi se razradio
<ivoks> tamo ima snijega kad ni u delnicama nema
<obruT> al ta mala skijalista brzo dosade
<obruT> brzo aka u jednom danu svaku stazu prodjes 20 puta :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> treba ga razradit
<ivoks> a bijela kosa se planira vec 6 godina
<ivoks> nikad nista
<ivoks> bitno da ima web
<ivoks> http://www.bijelakosa.hr/
<obruT> pa da, a ja bio sretan jer imam kucu (barem dio) u vrbovskom
<jelly> a di je drugi dio kuce
<ivoks> izvan opcine vrbovsko :)
<obruT> pravo na kucu dijeli par ljudi :)
<obruT> a ja razmisljam da otkupim
<ivoks> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Whistler-Blackcomb/6day/mid
<ivoks> a ja dodjem u srijedu :D
<dodobas> pokusavam pomocu lftp napraviti backup/mirror... kopira odredjen broj datoteka
<dodobas> i odna izbaci
<dodobas> [Delaying before reconnect: 202957094909]
<dodobas> pa tko ce cekati toliko sekundi :)
<obruT> sta je to naspram vjecnosti ? :)
<dodobas> koji K  [Delaying before reconnect: 1659708641378303] 
<calmpitbull> kako funkcionira ubuntu classroom
<calmpitbull> moras unaprijed imati sredena pitanja ili kako
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<calmpitbull> bas gledam rofl
<calmpitbull> ma super je me zanima ovaj unity
<calmpitbull> jer bi htio pimpat svoj unity
<igustin> imamo li snage i volje za ovo: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Marketing/CallforLocation
<calmpitbull> ok sto se stvarno vlada rh baca na ubuntu? kolko tu ima istine?
<obruT> igustin: bilo bi fora, ali treba naci ljude koji ce imati i vremena i volje posvetiti se organizaciji
<igustin> calmpitbull: ako znaš nešto što mi ne znamo, podijeli ;)
<igustin> obruT: zato to i pitam
<calmpitbull> igustin: pa bilo je neko pricanje na hrt-ju
<igustin> ima još jedan event kojeg bih volio dovesti u HR, a to je LinuxCon/Kernel conference, a skupa s time bi došao i Linus
<calmpitbull> a kada ce DEFCON :)
<igustin> calmpitbull: misliš na e-Hrvatska ili nešto drugo?
<obruT> to bi bilo lijepo... i neki BSDcon :)
<igustin> calmpitbull: ne znam, hoćeš li se ti prihvatiti? ;)
<igustin> obruT: eh ;)
<calmpitbull> igustin: neka emisija prije mozda tjedan dana, koja nemam pojma jer je telka iza mojih leda
<igustin> ako je na TV-u, onda je moguće repriza neke prastare epizode
<calmpitbull> he he
<igustin> koliko je meni poznato, nitko nikada nije izjavio da Vlada RH ide na Ubuntu, pa me baš zanima što je *točno* rečeno i tko je to rekao :)
<calmpitbull> ma nije jer je pricao novi, odnosno sadasnji ministar obrazovanja 
<igustin> ke? Jovanović?
<calmpitbull> e taj
<igustin> o.O
<igustin> ne znaš koja točno emisija, vrijeme, TV?
<calmpitbull> a jbg kazem ti da sam samo cuo dio,a naravno da novinar nije ispitivao dalje.
<igustin> 12:25 < chaky|work> igustin: na Ubuntu ionako sve radi, pa se nema o cemu pricati :)
<obruT> igustin: koliko na tako nekim "specijaliziranim" konferencijama dodje ekipe izvana ? jel to primarno za developere ili ?
<igustin> chaky: ^^ kaže Fedoraš :P :D
<igustin> obruT: kažu 300-500
<obruT> mislim, ja ne znam sta bi isao na libreoffice konferenciju :) al bi volio da bude cisto radi popularizacije
<igustin> obruT: LinuxCon je imao ~850
<obruT> odnosno da se cuje da da to postoji
<igustin> obruT: upravo to
<calmpitbull> http://kotaku.com/5874706/report-mass-suicide-threats-at-xbox-360-plant
<Neuromanc> kak izvaditi novcic iz filtera ves masine...
<igustin> jel' to onaj crnjak...? :)
<Neuromanc> ne, stvarno je novcic u filteru:)
<igustin> ok, ali nakon što ga izvadiš moraš nam objasniti kako si nekažnjivo oprao novac :P :D
<SilverSpace> muke moje po acer ati driverima
<Mmike> "hello, is there a way to determine with 100% confidence what the row was that was just inserted was?"
<Mmike> kak je innobackupex u biti glup
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-tablet-to-compete-with-android-ios/
<ivoks> samo, ne gledajte ovu sliku... nije to tablet, nije to ui :)
<dodobas> ovi iz canonicala imaju previse vremena :)
<dodobas> stalno neke screenshotove i videe rade...
<dodobas> :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: nego kad ce taj os za tablete da si natocim to na tabletu
<obruT> drj_cro: imas nekih zabavnih tableta ? :)
<dodobas> obruT: navodno ima onih 'zabavnih' tableta, sto mozes dobiti na recept u apoteci
<dodobas> pa zaliti alkoholom :)
<obruT> :)
<dodobas> a mozda ti i drj_cro sredi nesto...
<dodobas> divno... 36h do roka za predaju 20 studenata nije niti pokusalo predati program
<drj_cro> dodobas: onih sa smjeskom :)
<drj_cro> obruT: onih sa smjeskom 
<drj_cro> bladi trebat ce mi neke i za oci vec mi se mute slova :)
<calmpitbull> dobro a kada ce stvarno koji dobar ubuntu tablet
<drj_cro> tako fino xchat font 12 i sad se sve fino vidi :)
<dodobas> kad netko kaze 'zastiti bazu od kradje' sto vam prvo padne na pamet
<drj_cro> lokot?
<obruT> dodobas: sredit dobar security policy i dati pristup samo onima koji moraju ?
<obruT> kako zastitit bazu od gubitka podataka ? :) http://img.thedailywtf.com/images/12/01/IMG_1022.jpg
<obruT> nist, odoh gledati neki akcic s iskljucivanjem mozga :)
<obruT> laku noc !
<dodobas> obruT: da, ako je baza embeddana u nesto
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-12
<ivoks> upgrade od 5min traje sat i pol
<ivoks> jer backup traje 85 minuta
<Mmike> ivoks, mysql? :)
<ivoks> ma drek
<ivoks> >60 tisuca mailova
<Mmike> eh, vish
<Mmike> idem si expungeati stare mailove
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<Neuromanx> kolega ima virozu..
<Neuromanx> dosao na posao
<Neuromanx> zatvori vrata
<Neuromanx> nafuri grijanje na milion
<Neuromanx> poslat cu ga u 32 pikse marmelade
<dodobas> Neuromanx: samo otvori prozor :)
<dodobas> i obuci jaknu :)
<Mmike> dodobas,  :))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne kuzim te
<Mmike> siritelje zaraza
<dodobas> svaku vecer... dva češnja češnjaka u limunovom soku rastopiti.... :)
<dodobas> i izliti u lavabo :)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<igustin> dodobas: je, i onda te cura/žena pošalje spavati pred vrata :)
<dodobas> igustin: *i izliti u lavabo*
<igustin> :D
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> pricam s likom koji prica s likom koji prica sa sistemcem u sistem sali :)
<Mmike> chain of command :)
<obruT> odnosno igra pokvarenog telefona :)
<dodobas> simon says... lick your elbow ...
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/zoYxV.png
<Mmike> to ti j pravi fajrvol
<Mmike> bridge kroz bridge
<Mmike> ovaj prica samo s ovim dok onaj prica samo s onim i tako
<Mmike> nemosh sam tak pricat
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> kaj mrzim one zvakace gume na procesorima i cipsetima
<SilverSpace> mamicu im 
<obruT> jel netko koristi python/oracle kombinaciju ? cx_oracle modul ?
<dodobas> obruT: davno...
<dodobas> radilo je...
<dodobas> imao sam neke skripte koje su iz sistemskih viewova vadile neke statistike pa sam to pomocu munina grafirao
<jelly-home> toliko davno da nije bio cx_oracle nego DCOracle2
<dodobas> ne bas toliko davno
<jelly-home> kod mene je. /home/jelly/work/python2.2-dcoracle2_1.2-0_sparc.deb
<dodobas> sjecam se cx_oracleta i skidanja onih oracle client biblioteka kako bi se ovo bildalo
<dodobas> jelly-home: python 2.2 :D kuul
<jelly-home> to je paket za Solaris bio.
<Mmike> obruT, jel' vam radi oraklj? :)
<obruT> oraklj radi... uglavnom
<obruT> uglavnom nesto su sjebali negdje na jednom oracletu na koji se spajam i connect ostane visit do vjecnosti... jel se moze kako gdje sloziti connection timeout na cx_oracle-u ili negdje na client libu ?
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> znam da psycopg/libpq nemaju mogucnost definiranja timeouta
<Mmike> 'it's tcp stacks' bussines to worry about that' they say
<obruT> pa da, ali onaj tko progamira library mora tcp stacku reci kak da se ponasa :P
<obruT> a nekak mi nije normalno da connect poziv ostane visit tjedan dana
<obruT> sad i da poprave stvar tamo na drugoj strani, nema sanse da pustim ovo prije nego sto nekak rijesim problem timeouta
<Mmike> mlj
<jelly> valjda misle da svi imaju idealne OS-ove i idealnu mreznu opremu
<SilverSpace> spremno za montazu  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/2012-01-12_11-07-19_HDR.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: mutna ti je fotka :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: losa kamera na legendu
<SilverSpace> oh stavim novo hladilo na chipset i skuzim da je previsoko
<SilverSpace> pci kartica ne moze na plocu
<SilverSpace> fuck
<jelly> milimetre mjerit, a ne se zajebavat
<SilverSpace> uopce sam smetnuo sa uma da mora tv kartica ici gore
<SilverSpace> i sad vracaj stari 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja sam turpijao zalmana da moze stat na plocu :D
<hbogner> znaci pilu ili turpiju u ruke i navali
<SilverSpace> ne ide bas mora biti niski 
<SilverSpace> nekako bas preko oba pci utora
<hbogner> j jesi probao okrenuti to hladilo
<hbogner> s jedne stran ima 2 a s duge 1 red malih tornjeva
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<Mmike> di/koja tv kartica?
<Mmike> ja si hocu jednu kupit
<jelly> bas tu PCI?
<jelly> jel opce imas PCI slot u kanti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: stara analogna
<SilverSpace> jelly: ima dva
 * Mmike isto ima par PCI slotova
<Mmike> nebi bas kupio plocu koja to nema, jos
<Mmike> aha, analogna
<Mmike> ja bih tigidalnu
<jelly> SilverSpace: kak znas sto Mmike ima na ploci
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> ipak je palo rezanje
<SilverSpace> hladnjaka
<hbogner> a ca san ti ja reka
<SilverSpace> sva sreca imam fleksericu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/2012-01-12_11-58-39_HDR.jpg
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa jesi moro bad do kraja :D
<SilverSpace> jep eloktroliti smetaju
<jelly> 25% slabije hladi
<igustin> ne samo da slabije hladi, nego hladi neravnomjerno
<Mmike> bil' netko kupio R52?
<Mmike> centrino 1.7, giga rama
<Mmike> kol'ko to opce vrijedit moze?
<dodobas> 250kn ?
<Mmike> nda
 * Mmike zamislja dodobasa sa 45 godina
<Mmike> mrzovoljno gundjalo kako gudnja 'eh, samo da je taj mongo db zazivio...' :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ha ha haha
 * obruT ne zamislja nikog sa 45 godina (osim starkelja) jer to nece postojat... za 12 mjeseci je smak svijeta :P
<hbogner> obruT, kaj 2013. ?
<Mmike> aha, fakat
<Mmike> pa da
<obruT> hbogner: pa sad, 11 mjeseci i nesto dana :P
<dodobas> Mmike: eto... sad sam te za kaznu frendao na FB
<hbogner> a znas tocan daput, ap sta nekazes odmah tako
<obruT> iako, ak je 20.12. onda...
<hbogner> *datum
<obruT> ili 21.12.
<obruT> 21. mislim
<hbogner> grr jos 14 giga
<hbogner> kako sporo kopira
<hbogner> 95000 fajlova jos
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj ce rec? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ma imam neku ideju... pa mi treba FB za to ...
<dodobas> i skuzih da do nekih kontakata mogu samo tako ...
<hbogner> 64000 left
<hbogner> sporo, sporije, usb 2.0
<SilverSpace> jelly: i to je bolje od starog :) tako tak se i cipset se nalazi na sredini ovoga ostatka
<hbogner> ili koji vec 2.x
<jelly> usb 2 je super, 205MB/s
<jelly> 25
<hbogner> 5,1MB/s
<Mmike> to ti je disk potrgan, hbogner
<Mmike> ili nest takvog
<Mmike> 20MB/sec kroz USB mosh progurat
<hbogner> Mmike, disk u eksternoj kutiji od 50 kn i hrpa malih fajlova :D
<igustin> Mmike: kol'ko para za R52 i u kakvom je stanju? koji MT?
<Mmike> neznam mt
<Mmike> mogu se ustat bas ak hoces
<Mmike> neznam nit pare
<Mmike> u ok stanju
<hbogner> lako je kad kopiram velike fajlove
<Mmike> koristen jedno 2 godine, programirao sam na tome
<Mmike> i sad jedno 3 godine stoji doma k'o mediaPC
<Mmike> al' je slabasan sad za to pa cu R61 stavit koji imam
<jelly> MT?
<jelly> machine type.
<igustin> Mmike: smisli iznos, pa možda imaš kupca ;)
<Mmike> igustin, neznam opce kol'ko bi to para bilo
<Mmike> imam i DOK za njega
<jelly> soma kuna
<hbogner> Mmike, chus me bila pitala za neki lapatop prije
<hbogner> javi i njoj
<hbogner> trebalo joj za nekog
<Mmike> jelly, brijes?
<Mmike> pa s tim mogu porez platit kaj sam duzan!
<igustin> Mmike: rekao ti je dodobas, zna on ;)
<jelly> ipak je to thinkpad
<igustin> jelly: :bang:
<jelly> ?
<igustin> jelly: ne otežavaj cjenkanje :P :D
<jelly> mrzim cjnekanje
<Mmike> jelly, osh kupit ti onda?:)
<jelly> ne, vec imam stari thinkpad hvala
<jelly> sad cekam da dodje X130e 
<jelly> da zamijenim netbook sa necim slicne prenosivosti i vrzmo rec cijene
<SilverSpace> ujo bas si bedast nisi to dobro spojio, zasto ne koristis upute 
<SilverSpace> koji likk ovaj moj netjak
<Mmike> jelly, kol'ko para brijes da ce X130e bit?
<Mmike> postgres@ded803:~$ ls -alh out.txt 
<Mmike> -rw-r--r-- 1 postgres postgres 5.6G Jan 12 06:53 out.txt
<Mmike> to je rezultat kverija koji django poziva stalno :)
<igustin> jelly: koji imaš?
<jelly> Z60m
<jelly> Mmike: nadam se oko 4kkn
<igustin> o.O
<igustin> X130 za 4kkn?
<igustin> možda polovni nakon 5 godina :) to je klasa tipa 10-15 kkn, zar nije?
<jelly> tak to ispadne, ono sto je $400 u americi dodje 4000 kod nas
<igustin> Z60 je onaj veliki teški "multimedijalni", zar ne?
<jelly> igustin: ne, to je cheapex netbook
<jelly> Z60m: da, ako mislis da je 15.4" veliko i multimedijalno
<jelly> http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/06/lenovos-rugged-thinkpad-x130e-targets-the-education-market-arr/
<igustin> hm, čudi me tako mala cijena
<igustin> ne stvar u inčima ekrana, nego se tih Z modela sjećam kao debelih i teških koje su marketirali kao "multimedijalne centre" ili tako nekako
<jelly> za 2005 su mozda i bili
<jelly> a da je teska mrcina, je
<jelly> lol: ak ne platis privatni dio poslovnog racuna u t-mobile, nakon nekog vremena ti blokiraju pristup web portalu GDJE VIDIS FAKIN NEPLACENE RACUNE
<igustin> :D
<igustin> obruT: popravi to, pobogu :P
<obruT> jelly: bwahahaha :) koji portal ? koja stranica ?
<obruT> da odma ovima gore kazem
<jelly> obruT: onaj standardni selfcare, moj.t-mobile.hr
<jelly> ako se dobro sjecam imena
<obruT> jelly: taj portal prekosutra ide u povijest :)
<jelly> obruT: a di je zamjena?
<obruT> doce prekosutra :)
<jelly> jel zato sve disableano?
<jelly> jel korisnicka uopce zna da se to mijenja? :-)
<obruT> zna zna :)
<obruT> da se odmah ogradim, nemam nikakve veze s novim portalom (cisto ak ne bude radilo da me ne zajebavate) :)
<jelly> jok, ovaj trenutni ne radi :-)
<obruT> nemam pojma sto je s novim, nikad bio na njemu :)
 * obruT je dosao iz t-com internet dijela, o mobilnim pizdarijama nist ne znam ;)
<Mmike> ocel' i vas bit spor k'o vipnetov?
<obruT> vjerojatno obzirom da ga je radila vanjska firma :P
<Mmike> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?firsttime=true
<Mmike> reklo mi je da je za mene linux mint
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce bit sve uredu sa prebacivanjem diska iz jednog racunala u drugi
<SilverSpace> jedino zvuk i mrezna ne radi
<obruT> Mmike: meni isto
<Mmike> koji OS?
<Mmike> obruT, si probao?
<obruT> nisam
<Mmike> nit ja
<Mmike> foetus to koristi
<obruT> lijen sam za igranje s drugim distrama
<Mmike> veli da je super :)
<jelly> outsourcing \o/
<jelly> Linux Mint je hrpa smetja i hrpa totalne nebrige za licence
<obruT> mint je smece jer mi njegov homepage uspori browser do neupotrebljivosti :P
<obruT> php sux
<Mmike> ja
<Mmike> sve to treba u C++
<jelly> kad sam gledao, shippali su flash, nonfree drivere, pakete bez COPYRIGHT datoteke
<jelly> nema fakin sanse da im je Adobe dao redistribucijska prava, prije cca godinu-dvije je to bilo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: windozi xp
<jelly> meni veli debian ili ubuntu
<jelly> ... sto je manjevise tocno :-)
<obruT> Mmike: C++ ? :) sta, zelis si vrijeme developmenta produziti za 15-20 puta ? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, you lucky bastard :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa ima neki frejmvrk valjda :0
<jelly> glede C++ a
<jelly> <jarick> Heh.
<jelly> <jarick> themill: I have Stroustrup in sight.
<jelly> <themill> lucky(?) you
<jelly> <jarick> I do not have a large baseball bat.
<obruT> nesto se ekipi gadno dogadja nakon upgradea php-a na centosu 5
<jelly> Valentino i Renato!
<Mmike> taj centos
<Mmike> ja t onist ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak se ljudima da s time gnjaviti
<Mmike> pol stvari nema
<Mmike> ono kaj ima je prastaro
<Mmike> nema apt
<Mmike> uzas :)
<jelly> apt ti ne treba, yum je dovoljno dobar.  Za vecinu sitnica koje fale ima plugini za yum.  yum-downloadonly, yum-changelog
<jelly> a gnjavljenje obicno nije stvar izbora, CentOS se uzima ak ti aplikacija podrzava CentOS.  Ili ak aplikacija podrzava RHEL al ne zelis platiti Redhatu.
<jelly> pa sve distre su manje-vise isti kufer, ak si se navikao i ulozio godinu-dvije u distru, zasto bi prelazio na drug
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedino mi mrezna nece raditi 
<Mmike> nisam siguran bas
<Mmike> jelly
<Mmike> doduse, moje koristenje centosa je minimalno
<Mmike> tako da eto, nisam bas mjerodavan
<obruT> Mmike: yum je sasma ok, a centos ti treba tam di trebas jako long term support, stabilnost u paketima i kompatibilnost s RHEL stvarima - driverima za enterprajzli hardver
<jelly> righto... u Debianu se driveri za npr. FC HBA znaju jako cudno ponasati
<obruT> hmmm, ne znam jesam li vec danas ovo poslao tu na kanal ili ne, no svejedno, ako ne znate kak radi quicksort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywWBy6J5gz8
<hbogner> pozdrav svima
<hbogner> pitanjce, jel ja mogu migrirati id_rsa i id_rsa.pub na vise kompova da bude isti?
<hbogner> i ima li to smisla?
<hbogner> jer ako ih samo kopiram onda na remote ide samo jedan public key, a ovako morram za svaki komp iimati posebni kljuc i slati  ga prije toga
<jelly-home> hb... eh
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-13
<MmikeDOMA> petak 13
<MmikeDOMA> nebi nist reko da se nije cijela mreza razletjela upravo :)
<SilverSp1ce> danas nis ne radim  :)
<SilverSp1ce> a mislio sam upgredati na 12.04
<obruT> pa danas je idealan dan za introduce novih featura na servere bez prethodnog backupa :)
<dodobas> hmm, jel zna netko gdje se moze kupiti helij u boci, ono za punjenje balona
<dodobas> i po kojim cijenama
<obruT> dodobas: sto pokusavas napraviti ? mislim, jel ti treba za balone ili za suzavanje glasnica ? :)
<obruT> odnosno, sta vali vodiku ? (osim eksplozivnosti)
<obruT> ak ti treba za balone, ima ponesto ekipe iz astronomskih drustava sto su u zadnje vrijeme pustali neke pizdarije s balonima
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj mislis poleteti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> obruT, SilverSpace: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1775485688/balloon-mapping-kits
<obruT> forum na zvjezdarnica.com  i hr.hr.sci.astronomija
<obruT> dodobas: to sam i mislio :) mislim da je vodik jeftiniji i pristupacniji, jedino moras biti oprezniji
<dodobas> obruT: po koliko onda ide vodik ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> dodobas: nisam kupovao, ali vjerujem da ce ekipa na forumu/njuzima odgovoriti na to
<dodobas> nemam osjecaja jel tih 85$ previse.. za to sto ide u paketu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: hm zajebancija :)
<dodobas> eh hebemu... od 30 do 300 $ za tu velicinu
<obruT> dodobas: na koju visinu bi dizao balone ?
<dodobas> pa ima 300m spage...
<dodobas> onda valjda 300m :)
<SilverSpace> spaga nije problem
<obruT> dodobas: zajebi balone, nabavi hexacopter
<dodobas> obruT: previse vibracija... mutne slike
<obruT> pa napravi stabilizator :P dok nema vjetra bi mogle biti ok fotke
<dodobas> stabilizator vibracija od 6 motora....
<obruT> dugorocno je mozda i jeftinija opcija jer baloni brzo gube plin, moraces stalno punit
<SilverSpace> kak ces okidati slike :)
<obruT> okidanje slika nije problem, ekipa je radila cuda za to
<obruT> pogotovo oni kite-aerial-photo
<obruT> radili su okvire za fotic koji em okidaju na daljinski, em okvir sadrzi motore za pomicanje fotica
<dodobas> obruT: dugorocno... hexacopter ce biti skuplji
<dodobas> jer pad hexakoptera.... nije jeftin
<obruT> ak nist drugo, uzmes canona, upicis chdk i isprogramiras okidanje :)
<obruT> hexakopter ne pada :P
<dodobas> em fotic, em kopter
<obruT> balon ti skine klinac sa zracnicom :)
<obruT> vec vidim silverspacea kako na dealextremeu narucuje pracku i zlurado se smije :)
<SilverSpace> pticurina ti ga probusi :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: treniram vec pricurinu 
<SilverSpace> pracka nije fora
<SilverSpace> bbl
<Mmike> master-master replikacija u mysqlu je super
<Mmike> dok ne umre
<Mmike> onda vise nije super
<obruT> kod hexakoptera je fora da ga mozes isprogramirat kud da ide, fino izracunas povrsinu koju pokriva fotic, slozis podrucja, isprogramiras ovog da ide po tim tockama, okine fotku, ide dalje i tako to :)
<obruT> Mmike: da ? :) mene je kolega angazirao da to isprobam, ja isprobao, onak radi ok u jednostavnim uvjetima, ali se nisam nikad usudio to pustit u neku produkciju... ne vjerujem ja tome :)
<dodobas> obruT: i to kosta ?
<obruT> dodobas: pa sad, 1500-2000€ ? :)
<obruT> mislim, moze to i jeftinije, siguran sam :)
<dodobas> divno... to mi je 40 balona
<Mmike> obruT, aplikacija jako mora bit svjesna da radi na master-master replikaciji
<obruT> to mislim na one mrcine na koje utovaris SLR s jebenim teskim sirokim objektivom :)
<Mmike> najcesce imas master-master medj 2 servera, a na loadbalanceru imas jedan od tih mastera oznacen kao 'backup'
<Mmike> pa onda radi bolje :)
<Mmike> bed je kod switchanja s jednog na drugi, ak nisi pazio, sve ode kvragu
<dodobas> obruT: aha, da, mislim da je nosivost balona ipak veća...
<hbogner> pozdrav
<lulz87> pozdrav
<lulz87> jel ima neki sajt na kojem pise negativne strane eu-a? i kad ce se vrtit takvi spotovi
<jelly> vrtit ce se ako netko plati za njih
<lulz87> pa nasa draga drzava bi trebala educirati obostrano
<lulz87> kako su svicarci znali da to nije dobro za njih
<lulz87> sigurno nisu vrtili debilne reklame :) ovo je presmijesno
<lulz87> tipa vas let je otkazan, dobit cete hotel :)
<ivoks> lulz87: svicraci nisu u EU, ali... vise su u EU nego sto smo mi
<ivoks> naime, ugovor izmedju RH i EU je izmisljotina
<ivoks> rijec je samo o zajednickom ugovoru izmedju svih clanica EU i RH
<lulz87> a sta ce biti sa ovim sredstvima, ako slucajno ne prodje referendum?
<ivoks> a sa svicarskom svaka clanica potpisuje vrlo slican ugovor, ali svaka clanica zasebno
<ivoks> necemo ih dobiti :D
<lulz87> ali pa masu sredstva su vec data
<lulz87> znam, na nasem faxu su neki strojevi od 300000e putem eu fondova kupljeni :D
<lulz87> po anketama ispada da referendum nece proc
<lulz87> i to kojih 60:40
<civija> Pričaju dva policajca:
<civija> -Neki dan sam kupio četku za WC.
<civija> -I, kakva je?
<civija> -Å ta ja znam, nekako sam bio navika na papir!
<lulz87> Dodje covjek u ljekarnu i trazi viagru.
<lulz87> Pita ga prodavac: imate recept?
<lulz87> - Nemam, al imam zeninu sliku
<Mmike> eu ce se i tak raspast prije neg udjemo u nju :)
<lulz87> ali, bili smo u zajednici jugoslavija, vidli da nas jebu
<lulz87> sad opet idemo u zajednicu neku :)
<lulz87> nije isto, al je slicno
<Mmike> nije uopce slicno
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> i je, ovisi po cem gledas
<Mmike> :)
<lulz87> po cem nije? :D
<lulz87> jedino da nema udbe :)
<lulz87> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/page/2012/01/12/0005006.html?rss=2
<lulz87> Zbog multiple skleroze mu 'oprostili' marihuanu!
<lulz87> napredujemo kao narod
<ivoks> kak moze biti slicno?
<ivoks> jugoslavija je bila politicka unija
<ivoks> eu je ekonomska
<lulz87> koja se raspada
<ivoks> odakle ti to?
<ivoks> jutarnji je tako napisao?
<lulz87> ne, baroso mi je kum
<ivoks> ili vecernji?
<ivoks> nis se ne raspada
<ivoks> da se raspada, mnogi bi vec izasli iz eu
<ivoks> da postoji samo pomisao da ce se raspasti, velika britanija bi izletila ko iz topa
<lulz87> oni nisu potpisali neke neke pakete za pomoc grkoj?
<lulz87> dali cemo i moc prkositi ili cemo opet biti nebitni i kao i do sada sve sta nam zapad kaze podrzati?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, velika britanija 'sam sto nije' izasla
<ivoks> ne brkati eurozonu s eu
<Mmike> eu je prije svega politicka unija
<ivoks> Mmike: drek je izasla
<ivoks> velika britanija je 2008. zamalo uvela euro
<Mmike> tja, pricekajmo :)
<ivoks> a sad zamalo izlaze
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet :)
<ivoks> oni su samo veliki panicari
<ivoks> njih muci sto ce im london postati nevazno financijsko srediste
<ivoks> frankfurt ih razbija i to ih jako muci
<ivoks> znaju da ce sami biti nebitni
<ivoks> i zato ne izlaze
<ivoks> kad, i ako izadju, potpunut ce brze nego si rekao keks
<ivoks> a mi, mi mozemo sanjati kako ce zagrebacka burza kontrolirati svijet
<lulz87> je SAD slicno kao EU ?
<ivoks> mozemo sanjati da cemo biti vrijedni kao svicarci
<ivoks> mozemo sanjati da cemo naci naftu kakvu imaju norvezani
<ivoks> ili, mozemo biti realni i shvatiti da nas ima koliko i cigana u njemackoj
<ivoks> i da smo nebitni
<lulz87> sta cemo dobiti?
<lulz87> osim sto cu moc ici bez problema u amsterdam
<ivoks> biti ces dio europe
<lulz87> i onda zele ukinit jedinu dobrus tvar kao shengen
<ivoks> shengen nema veze s EU :)
<ivoks> tj., ima, ali shengen nije EU
<ivoks> svicarska je u shengenu
<ivoks> i norveska
<ivoks> i turska
<lulz87> dali cu moc klat svinje doma kao i svih ovih godina do sada? :D
<ivoks> moci ces
<lulz87> jer ja radim bolje kulene nego iz sugavig trgovackih centra
<ivoks> neces moci *prodavati* svinje bez deklaracije
<lulz87> znaci sada je legalno prodavati domaci kulen?
<ivoks> pa, s obzirom da smo zakone uskladili, vise nije
<ivoks> tj., mozes ti prodavati
<ivoks> ali to mora odobriti sanitarna, veterinarska i kako to vec ide
<ivoks> i ne smijes proizvod nazvati 'domaca svinja' :)
<lulz87> pa do sada se uvijek prije kolinja odnese komad mesine kod veterinara koji provjeri dali ima bolesti
<lulz87> to je bilo prije 15 godina
<lulz87> valjda je sad i tako
<ivoks> pa da
<lulz87> i to bi trebalo biti dovoljno
<ivoks> ali ako hoces prodavati, moras ti proizvodni proces odobriti inspekcija
<ivoks> npr
<lulz87> da, kuzim
<ivoks> to sto si ti odnio svinju veterinaru, koji ti je rekao ok
<lulz87> ukratko, moram imati pogon
<lulz87> cist i sve to kako spada
<ivoks> ne znaci da dok radit kobase, da ti ruke nisu bili u wc skoljci
<hbogner> OPG
<hbogner> obiteljsko poljoprivredno gospodarstvo
<hbogner> to moras rjesit
<lulz87> samo oni ke kuze, ako radim domace kobasice, moje ruke ce biti cisce nego onaj ko radi u mesnoj industriji
<lulz87> jer radim za SEBE
<ivoks> pa ako radis za sebe, mozes raditi sto god hoces
<ivoks> samo ne mozes prodavati drugima
<ivoks> jer drugi imaju svoje standarde cistoce
<ivoks> koje definira zakon
<lulz87> pa ok, toga se ne bojim jer uvijek ce mi sused prodati :)
<ivoks> u biti, bas nista se ne mijenja
<ivoks> samo sto eto, netko koristi priliku, pa sere gluposti
<lulz87> sto je sa vinom?
<ivoks> sta s vinom?
<lulz87> imam ogroman vinograd, sad opet da prodavam to moram imat pogon kak spada?
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> moras imati etiketu
<ivoks> brand
<lulz87> da, zato su i industrijska vina bolja nego domaca :)
<ivoks> moras od toga napraviti proizvod
<lulz87> glupost
<ivoks> nitko tebi ne brani da nekome poklonis
<lulz87> pa sigurno sam necu popit 50 000 litara
<lulz87> uostalom, kako cu si naplatit repromaterijal
<lulz87> pa fala bogu da cu prodat ako netko trazi
<lulz87> a brend ce mu biti moje ime i prezime
<lulz87> dali ce tako biti ako zelim davat instrukcije, morat cu imat potvrdu da imam zavrsen fax?
<lulz87> vec vidim pravnike kako ce mlatit pare
<lulz87> za svaku stvar ce trebat potvrda
<hbogner> lulz87, poljoprivreda = OPG
<hbogner> i ondda imas svoj brnd
<lulz87> a kako se to rjesava?
<lulz87> sigurno nemoram nista platiti
<civija> kraj civilizacije ... http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2752115373583&set=vb.1578625936&type=2&theater :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha, klas optimist :D
<lulz87> mene jos zanima kako ameri mogu kontrolirat net?
<lulz87> sta neki glavni kabel prolazi kroz ameriku?
<lulz87> SOPA se blizi
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> http://www.dalmacijanews.com/Magazin/View/tabid/75/ID/44650/Jumbo-plakat-Kraljice-Hrvata-sacuvaj-nas-od-ulaska-u-EU.aspx
<Mmike> strasno :)
<lulz87> tko je ta kraljica?
<lulz87> meni izgleda ko porculanska vudu lutkica
<Mmike> Malo je reći da je protiv ulaska Hrvatske u zajednicu Europskih naroda. "Nema nam suvereniteta u Europskoj uniji, koja je financirala paradu pedera u Splitu", zaključila je Kristina.
<Mmike> eh, zalosti nasa
<lulz87> pravi primjer hrvata katolika
<Mmike> a super stvar je radila prije
<Mmike> prvo je bacala jaja na hadezeovce
<Mmike> win win win
<Mmike> onda je skinula EU zastavu sa drzavne zgrade
<Mmike> ajd, malo manji win, al' korektno
<Mmike> i onda ovak usere sa homofobicnim sranjem
<Mmike> katastrofa
<lulz87> ne kuzim te homofobe  / nacionaliste
<lulz87> ko da nemaju sta pametnije u zivotu radit
<lulz87> bas be briga dal ga netko prima u dupe
<jelly> jebali je pederi
<jelly> ... a mozda je problem sto nece, pa se zato buni
<jelly> lulz87: ako nema DNSa, nema neta
<jelly> nije bitno kud ide kabel, nego tko kontrolira sadrzaj root i TLD DNS servera
<jelly> Mmike: taj plakat je zapravo isto reklama _za_ EU
<jelly> "ocito nema _realnih_ razloga protiv ulaska ako moraju izvuci ovakve debilne"
<jelly> chemtrails? Kultura smtri? wtf
<Mmike> pa, ti debili briju da ce izgubit svoje hrvatstvo ako udju u EU
<Mmike> zalosno
<jelly> ima puno boljih razloga zasto ne ici u EU
<Mmike> naravno da ima
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ono uopce nije razlog :)
<Mmike> jer, NECES izgubiti suverenitet
<Mmike> uopce, sto je to suverenitet ovih dana?
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> velim, sreca u nesreci je sto EU odlazi u kukuruku i tako, pa eto
<Mmike> mdadm zna napraviti raid1 na 4 diska
<jelly> jašta da zna
<jelly> još staviš write intent bitmap, i držiš jednu kopiju u sefu
<jelly> idući mjesec staviš drugu kopiju u sef, vratiš prvu i samo dosinkronizira razlike umjesto cijelog diska
<jelly> svako tjedan dana spojim eksterni disk, resyncam, pa odspojim i ugasim
<jelly> ak lupi grom, eksterni disk je većinu vremena galvanski odvojen
<jelly> Mmike: dolar na 6,00kn, jesi sretan
<Mmike> 5.769419
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> ovo kaj si reko
<Mmike> pa to je dobra fora
<Mmike> skroz
<jelly> kud kupujem u PBZ, 6060 kn za 1000 dolara
<jelly> naravno da djubrad drzi skoro 5% razlike kupovnog i prodajnog
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> to je normalno
<Mmike> ja prodajem, pa me prodajni zanima
<Mmike> tj, glupost
<Mmike> banka kupuje od mene, pa me kupovni zanima :)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> dodobas: ovo ti treba a ne balon http://www.wimp.com/aggressivemaneuvers/ :)
<Mmike> http://www.pidjin.net/2010/01/25/iwish/
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> \o/
<obruT> jedva cekam ovu EU: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnLY0IiOaq0&feature=player_embedded
<obruT> evo vec sad skacem od srece i radosti
<obruT> idem stedit pare za kamion
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> trazim kak na misu namjestiti PgUp/PgDn
<Mmike> OneFS          1.0P    716T    297T    71%    /ifs
<SilverSpace> nikako tog misa namjestiti
<SilverSpace> PgUp/PgDn bi mi super bilo 
<jelly-home> Mmike: jebate, kolko mp3ca
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-14
<hbogner> evo evo, bit ce nesto jos za janjka
<hbogner> samo da se skine kml
<hbogner> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/ORBVIEW3.kml
<hbogner> da, krivi kanal
<hbogner> ko sto me SilverSpace upozorio na tom drugom kanalu :D
<SilverSpace> kako ono da vidim ispravnost harda
<ilija> dobardan :D
<ilija> ima li netko ovdje da mi moze pomoci oko dist-upgradea koji mi je zgazio instalaciju gruba
<ilija> ?
<ilija> na 10.04?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ping !
<obruT> evo instalirao novi (stabilni) xbmc prije par minuta i vec tri pizdarije: 1. ne radi dohvat s moviedb, 2. ne radi instalacija pluginova (pokusao za imdb i neke video podcaste), 3. vec se dva puta skrsio prilikom podesavanja lokacije za weather...
<obruT> svaka nova verzija sve vise pizdarija
<obruT> nadam se da ce izdrzat do kraja filma prilikom playanja :P
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-15
<SilverSp1ce> Ubuntu 12.04 Precise 64bit: Linux 3.2.0-8-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz 1596.271 MHz | Bogomips: 12769.6 | Mem: 996/1994M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 28.59G Free: 7.99G | Procs: 197 | Uptime: 14 mins 27 secs  | Load: 0.11 0.32 0.47  | Vpenis: 102.5 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) @ 1440x900 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 2.64M Out: 0.44M 
<SilverSp1ce> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 1143 RPM Case:NA Fan: 0 RPM HDD: Mushkin 32GB SSD:0°C
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol jel izdrzao 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne znam, zaspao sam prije kraja filma :P
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-07
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> flj
<vileni> jutro
<weshmashian> hereza za rano jutro: nije gnome3 ni tak los :)
<dodobas> jucer nesto malo proucavao golang...
<dodobas> koji debil se sjetio nazvati programski jezik 'go'
<dodobas> s tako generickim izrazom pretrazivanje je stvarno jednostavno
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) :) :) :)
<Mmike> dodobas, i? 
<Mmike> dodobas, kak' ti se cini?
<Mmike> weshmashian, testing, pa ti doso gnome3?
<weshmashian> Mmike: yup
<Mmike> neznam, meni je ocajan. doduse, manje sam mu sansi dao od unityja...
<Mmike> KDE ima sve sto mi treba, i fakata nije los
<Mmike> doduse, moram restartat session svakih 5-7 dana, jer inace kwin i xorg pocnu jahat po CPUju nemoguce :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X_zVW1x7-A
<weshmashian> :D
<datase> Mmike: Title: Amish.Mafia.S01E01.HD ,season 1  ep 1, Views: 83146, Rating: 79.278688%
<weshmashian> doduse, sad sam skuzil da me gnome3 podsjeca na macos...
<weshmashian> i moram si nac term koji prepoznaje linkovlje
<weshmashian> Mmike: cek, to zajebancija or what? :)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne, fakat
<Mmike> nisam gnome3 ozbiljno probao
<weshmashian> ma za amish mafiju, ne gnome :)
<Mmike> pa, neznam, gledam k'o i ti :)
<weshmashian> well, that escalated quickly
<Mmike> weshmashian, a? :)
<weshmashian> pa ono, tko bi ocekivo pucnjavu u prvih 10min dokumentarca o amishima :)
<BotaniCar|2> jutar
<BotaniCar|2> amishi imaju barut ? come again :)
<weshmashian> imaju i vatru! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, no dobro, sad kad smo ustanovili da nisi kuzan, kad cemo se druzit? :)
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: morat ces ti do mene, kak nemam auto iducih metar dana ; kad ti/vam pashe ? 
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, ivoks
<ivoks> fak.. istekao certifikat
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorado_Amendment_64
<Mmike> trololololo
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, sto bi s autom?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: malo sam ga razasuo po jednom krizanju u Bj, bum ti prical uz rakiju :) 
<Mmike> ?! :)
<weshmashian> o_O
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj na nekim serverima imam uptime XXXX days (!)  <, kaj usklicnik znaci ?
<weshmashian> i sam kernel je iznenadjen kolko dugo je up
<weshmashian> in other words: no idea :)
<BotaniCar|2> brijah da mi mozda hoce reci da imam apdejte za koje bi restart bio dobra stvar, ili nekaj takvo - u stilu "da , uptime ti je velik, ali pimpek ti je mali" :)
<ivoks> koliko treba rapidsslu da izda certifikat, pobogu
<jelly-home> immediatessl
<jelly-home> ivoks: greylisting for the lose
<ivoks> a vec sam platio :/
<ivoks> pa koliko im treba... pobogu :)
<jelly-home> racunaj bar 15 minuta delay ak te sjebo greylisting
<ivoks> nije doslo do greylistinga
<ivoks> jucer sam saznao da 21 stoljece koristi ubuntu na desktopima
<ivoks> ne svim, naravno, jer imaju neki softver za izdavastvo na macu, ali ostalo sto ne mora biti mac je ubuntu
<ivoks> o jeb.... im :)
<ivoks> poslali mi racun, a certifikat jos ne
<BotaniCar|2> moraju postojati prioriteti :) 
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> trebalo je otici na stranicu i sam skinuti
<Mmike> jel' moze biti RAID1 slozen na 8 diskova? kak' to izgleda? koja je svrha toga?
<dodobas> Mmike: tek sam poceo, mislim, zagrebao... ali fora je sto sintaksa cista, slicno kao python, a brzina slicno kao c (navodno)
<dodobas> ima nekoliko selling pointova... kao single staticly linked binary
<jelly-home> Mmike: linux md raid moze imati koliko hoces mirrora
<dodobas> Mmike: raid1 pa zelis samo brzi READ :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, hm? znaci da su to u biti 4 zasebna mirrora, koje md upakira u jedan blokdivajs?
<Mmike> dodobas, ja sam to davno gledao, al' bilo komplikovano. Morao si skinuti sors kompajlera i kompajlirati ga :)
<dodobas> pa na ubuntu mozda i moras... ne znam.. :P
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> jelly-home, skontao, to je u biti jedan veliki blokdivajs koji je velik koliko i najmanji disk
<Mmike> znaci ako imam 10 diskova po teru u RAID1 polju, svi imaju iste podatke na sebi
<ivoks> da Mmike :)
<Mmike> nikad mi nebi palo napravit raid1 polje s 10 diskova
<ivoks> uzivajte
<Mmike> doduse, /boot patricije su mi najcesce takve :)
<ivoks> idem jos malo radit, pa na snijeg
<Mmike> ivoks, pazi da te ne zatrpa
<Mmike> btw, prirodan snijeg, ili umjetan?
<ivoks> nema ga toliko :/
<ivoks> mix
<ivoks> lose je lose... na 2000m jedva da ima snijega
<Mmike> citao nesto jutros negdje da ce doc mega-snijeg
<Mmike> ovih dana
<ivoks> ne ovdje :/
<Mmike> da se stratosfera grije pa ce naglo se hladit pa neznam nesto
<ivoks> kao, u petak bi moglo pasti ovdje
<ivoks> aj... bok
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> to se sam meni moze desiti
<Mmike> najveci snijeg u zadnjih 50 godina, i ja bas moram off-continent
<Mmike> zdravo, ante! :)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> eto na cista instalacija ubuntu i opet ista stvar sa dropbox ne radi i ne radi 
<SilverSpace> ovdje stane http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Dropboxx.png
<BotaniCar|2> u sesvetama vec i sad pada, Mmike :) 
<BotaniCar|2> idemo se okretat pod rucnom nekam ! Ja bum ponio droge :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> konju :)
<weshmashian> u djubravi isto tak paducka
<SilverSpace> hm eto proradio dropbox 
<Mmike> ja zivim u kvartu u kojem snijeg zadnji pada
<Mmike> i kisa isto
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> ne lazi, jednom sam isao od tamo prema djubravi i kisa je prvo tam kod tebe padala
<SilverSpace> koja zajebancija slagati sve od nule 
<SilverSpace> a ne zelim nista kopirati sa starog 
<hbogner> kako, kako, nije mi jasno kako???
<hbogner> posaljem frajeru mail, zanimaju me cijene tih i tih komponenti, navedem listu, i on salje ponudu za druge
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> i navede cjenu za cpu ali ne navede cpu
<hbogner> tak da neznam koji je
<SilverSpace> amateri 
<hbogner> idem na kavu, nemam ga sad zivaca zvat
<civija> ekipa je li se vama u zadnje vrijeme povecavao racun za vodu u zg-u?
 * Mmike was just introduced to - timeout :)
<Mmike> civija, da, poskupila je voda
<ivoks> cini mi se kak sam bolestan
<Mmike> i doselila se susjeda koja ima botanicki vrt doma
<ivoks> moram se ja razbolit kad idem na bordanje
<ivoks> ne kad idem radit, nego na bordanju... pas masters
<Mmike> osim sto je kubik poskupio, i ova nabila litrazu
<Mmike> ivoks, propolis + medica
<Mmike> ivoks, a mosh i citrofit ak ti ne smeta stso je odvratan u tri pizde 
<civija> Mmike: vidi ovo http://www.zgh.hr/default.aspx?id=1196
<civija> usluga prociscavanja 4.6 kn
<civija> meni je racun dosao 3 puta veci nego ijedan do sada
<Mmike> ok, nije bas toliko :)
<Mmike> nemrem sad do stroja di su mi skenirani svi racuni, ugasio sam ga jer nesh isprobavam
<Mmike> pa ti mogu pogledat malo kasnije
<Mmike> al' naraslo je sa cca 220 na tipa 280
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Mmike> velim, dio je poskupljenje a dio je baba
<Mmike> vidi na racunu koliko litara/kubika ste potrosili ovaj koliko prosli mjesec
<Mmike> mozda nekom curi kotlic
<Mmike> (ako imas dijeljeni vodomjer)
<civija> nemam
<civija> svaki stan ima svoj
<Mmike> ivoks, ne zajebavam se, mene to spasilo pred kubu
<Mmike> civija, jebacki! to nova zgrada neka?
<Mmike> civija, a kubikaza, onda, daklem, ostala ista?
<civija> 11g stara
<SilverSpace> civija: jel ti se povecalo clanova u kucanstvu tj. koliko calnova placas
<civija> a nemam racun od proslog mjeseca da usporedim
<civija> ali nigdje nista ne curi
<Mmike> ides! kak to da svaki stan ima svoj vodomjer? i ja imam 11g staru zgradu, al' eto
<Mmike> civija, pa jebemu kaki si ti to informaticar :)
<civija> ja nisam informaticar :)
<civija> ja sam wannabe informaticar :)
<civija> SilverSpace: placam onoliko koliko potrosim bez obzira na broj clanova
<SilverSpace> aha imas vodomjer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rekao je gore da nema dijeljeni vodomjer
<Mmike> frendu pred god/dve osli iz zgrade neki turci ili koji, 3 stana sa po njih 8 u svakom :)
<Mmike> i odjavili se s vode, 20 ljudi manje, da vidis kak su racuni skocili :)
<civija> hehe
<Mmike>  koji kreten
<Mmike> prerezao se cvikcangama
<Mmike> htc one v
<Mmike> jako jako dobar
<Mmike> samo kaj ga nema kod nas :/
<ivoks> kaj, nasli cvijece na marsu
<Mmike> ako mi vipnet ne da s3 mini u austriji ga kupujem, slobodan aparat za 149 eura
<ivoks> ma da?
<Mmike> i onda savrsena tarifa i FAK OFF ugovorna obvezo
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, u mediamarktu
<Mmike> s3 mini mi se cini jebackiji, nekak :) velik je tocno k'o moj desire, al' ima 4 GB memorije za aplikacije (neznam dal' je to do 4.1 androida, ili cega)
<Mmike> htc one v ima gigu za aplikacije, i malcice je manji, al' je isto odlican
<Mmike> i specke nisu opce lose
<Mmike> hehe: http://www.njuskalo.hr/samsung-galaxy/samsung-galaxy-pro-b7510-super-stanje-oglas-6773768
<ivoks> da, nije lose
<ivoks> nis, idem natrag u krevet
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: treba duze vrijeme da propolis pocne djelovati, to nije insta-rjesenje
<vileni> Mmike: to za aplikacije misli na /data?
<vileni> kaze zena da nije upisala citavu mail adresu vec 3 puta i cudi se kako mail nije dosao kamo je trebao
<weshmashian> "pa u 21. stoljecu smo, racunalo vec samo mora znat sto zelim!"
<vileni> ista ta je tvrdila da nam server ne radi jer ona ne vidi novu postu, kolega je otisao to rijesiti, i odskrolao joj inbox do kraja da vidi novu postu
<Mmike> vileni, nop, kad odem u app management onda mi pise koliko je 'free' za aplikacije. Recimo, moj desire od 250 MB ima 32M free :) Zenin S2 od 1GB ima oko 600MB free. HTC ONE V pokazuje isto 1GB prostora, a S3 MINI pokazuje 4GB (3.9, to be more precise)
<hbogner> ha ha ha vileni 
<ivoks> 7GB free
<ivoks> kod mene na s3
<vileni> Mmike: pa to mi je cudno, kako ima one v tako malo
<ivoks> 4,3GB used
<vileni> meni je na S2 dostupno 1.5gb, od 2gb za aplikacije
<ivoks> s3 mini ima 4gb? to je sasvim dovoljno
<ivoks> jos sd kartica od 32GB i hi life
<vileni> ja neznam s cim bih ovo napunio, jedino da igre bjesomucno pocnem stavljati
<Mmike> vileni, ciganmod drugacije, valjda, pataricionira memoriju, jer meni zena sa stock-samsung romom ima 1GB za appove, ne 2
<vileni> Mmike: moguce je
<vileni> iako se ne sjecam da je spominjao da ce mi dirati particije :)
<Mmike> vileni, aj cimni svoju hanumu i pitaj ju koliko njoj mob pokazuje
<vileni> Mmike: mozda navecer, radi cijeli dan :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok :)
<vileni> idem sad ovoj upisati cijelu mail adresu, da vidim jel ce nam server proraditi :)
<ivoks> lignja od 8m
<ivoks> 8m samo zato sto ju je nesto osakatilo, pa joj fale dva najduza kraka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne mogu se odajaviti sa vode
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to mislis?
<SilverSpace> tako ne mogu to je nesposoban kuce pazitelj
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ivoks> jebte pas
<ivoks> wifi
<Mmike> kaj sam ti rekao da se odjavis s vod3e?
<SilverSpace> ne odreduju oni sami koliko ih ima
<ivoks> i onda dodju klinci i skidaju igrice
<SilverSpace> kod nas placaju i za pesa tko ga ima kao clana
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.mediamarkt.at/mcs/product/SAMSUNG-Galaxy-S3-Mini-I8190-ceramic-white,10255,421533,485681.html
<ivoks> Mmike: sta kaze, kolika je cijena?
<ivoks> http mi je umro na ovom wifiu
<Mmike> ivoks, pise 300 eura
<Mmike> al' ja vidio 149, kunem se kebabom iz graza
<ivoks> pa di si ti nasao za 149
<ivoks> mozda na pretplatu
<Mmike> (mozda 249? ne, 149)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cek sec
<ivoks> ma nema sanse
<ivoks> za 300€ kupis nexus 4
<ivoks> (kad ga proizvedu u dovoljnim kolicinama)
<ivoks> nego... uzivajte... idem
<hbogner> kaj bi vi uzeli: http://ark.intel.com/products/69114/Intel-Core-i5-3350P-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_30-GHz ili http://ark.intel.com/products/65509/Intel-Core-i5-3330-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz
<Mmike> nexus 4 je veci dosta
<ivoks> nis mi se ne otvara, pa ti ne mogu pomoci
<Mmike> i ne cini mi se tak super
<Mmike> bolji je samo po speckama na papiru
<Mmike> al' 
<dodobas> hbogner: http://ark.intel.com/compare/65509,69114
<Mmike> ivoks,  ne s3 mini, nego htc evo v
<Mmike> erm, htc one v
<Mmike> taj je 150 eura
<Mmike> al' nemrem nit taj nac na njihovim stranicama
<ivoks> taj je i kod nas jeftin
<ivoks> pogledaj u vipnetu
<hbogner> dodobas, da, compaer je bolje :D
<Mmike> nema ga kod nas
<vileni> hbogner: pa nemas razlike osim sto ovaj ima grafiku :)
<ivoks> gledao sam neki htc one
<ivoks> i bio je jeftin
<ivoks> po speckama onak, losnjikav
<ivoks> i jos je htc
<hbogner> vileni, ovaj s grafom je skuplji a sporiji
<ivoks> htc desire je bio super, sve poslije njega je sranje
<Mmike> ne, desire je bio "super" :) imam ga, i nikako nije super :)
<dodobas> hbogner: jel ti treba grafika na procesoru ? :)
<vileni> hbogner: pa nije nesto puno sporiji, ako ti je graficka nuzna
<hbogner> dodobas, neznam jel mi treba grafika na procesoru
<dodobas> ili imas dedicated graficku karticu ? :)
<hbogner> neznam kaj je bolje uzimat, posebnu graficku kasnije ili ovo integrirano cudo?
<Mmike> ivoks, htc one x imas kod nas, to je 'pandan' s3ju, ico to ima, ne cini se los, osim sto je, kao i s3, prevelik. nemam pojma inace kakav je. 1800 kuna na ovu pretplatu.
<Mmike> al' nema htc one v
<hbogner> mozda sad bez graficke dedicirane pa ju kasnije zicvat :D
<Mmike> jedno na htc one v ne ide 4.1
<ivoks> zakleo bi se da sam vidio neki jeftini one
<ivoks> p ili nesto
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<ivoks> mozda sam sanjao
<ivoks> idem u krevet... pozdrav
<Mmike> ajde, vise:)
<Mmike> lijeci se nebl' mogao lijepe instagram fotke fotkati :)
<civija> Mmike: e, skuzio sam racun za vodu
<Mmike> civija, jel? :) sto bi?
<civija> ekipa nije 6 mjeseci dolazila ocitavat brojilo
<Mmike> dobro??
<civija> i procijenili su da cu ja trositi x kubika vode
<civija> ja sam trosio vise nego sto su procijenili
<civija> pa su mi nakon 6 mjeseci
<civija> poslali razliku
<Mmike> :)
<weshmashian> e kako me te razlike i cudesa urnebesno zivciraju
<weshmashian> placam sve tocno po brojilu i opet mi nakaleme razliku
<civija> ali zamisli da 6 mjeseci nitko nije dolazio ocitati brojilo
<civija> i onda kako im se cefne samo posalju razliku
<civija> tako mi za struju dolazi svako 6 mjeseci da imam pretplaceno vise struje
<civija> a svejedno mi svaki put dignu ratu
<civija> ne kuzim to
<civija> ako sam platio vise nego sto sam potrosio zar ne bi rata trebala bit manja onda
<SilverSpace> da bi samo kod njhnema logike
<weshmashian> pa ok, ne dolaze ni meni po par mjeseci nis ocitat
<weshmashian> aj' da platim neku malu razliku, al' nadju 500-600kn razlike za 3mj
<weshmashian> i ne znaju mi objasnit kak
<weshmashian> "to nama automatski..."
<SilverSpace> imali bi zvakati godinu dana kaj http://www.jutarnji.hr/golemo-stvorenje-na-dnu-oceana--znanstvenici-snimili-osam-metara-veliku-lignju-/1076840/
<hbogner> hmm, jel bolje cpu sa grafom ili naknadno uzeti posebnu grafu?
<hbogner> jer je vrlo izgledno da ce extra grafa unutra
<hbogner> ali naknadno
<dodobas> hbogner: ostavi se ti toga... i pocni raditi django :P
<hbogner> dodobas, moram uzet stroj na kojem cu to radit
<hbogner> dakle prvo stroj onda django
<Mmike> kakvi izgovori za ne djangat
<Mmike> uzas
<dodobas> Mmike: a takav je ...
<Mmike> LIJENSTINO!
<dodobas> 'as soo as hell freezes over, i'll …'
<dodobas> *soon
<Mmike> ja sam lijencina, onak, opaka. I onda kad vidim da je netko veca lijencina, bas me to smeta! :)
<dodobas> pa sto da ne...
<jelly> provalilo mi na joomlu
<jelly> a samo tri godine nije krpana
<dodobas> ja sam preko vikenda totalno razradio Django QuerySet-ove... world is nice again
<jelly> koliko cesto treba doijevati ulje u Django
<dodobas> jelly: jednom u više puta
<hbogner> jesam ljenstina, to priznajem, al ocu rjesit komp na kojem cu radit da mogu napokon na miru radit
<SilverSpace> jelly: svaki puta kad dode frisko maslinovo ulje
<jelly> intel cpu sa HD3000 ili HD4000 bi trebao biti sasvim ok za compiz
<dodobas> jelly: right... jos da ce vrtir linux na tome :)
<jelly> nego sta da ce vrtit linux
<jelly> mozda ce vrtit ESXi i linuxe i windowse u guestovima
<weshmashian> ak' mogu i ja vrtit lajnuh (po novome) onda moze i on :)
<dodobas> nego sta... u firmi u kojoj ce to biti jedini necrackani softver... right :)
<jelly> leenucs
<dodobas> leniks
<weshmashian> l-emacs je to trebalo bit, zapravo
<jelly> limunix
<weshmashian> lemon party!
<hbogner> dodobas, pa anravno linux, ipak mi je zagatak gis, sa ponekad win na virtualki
<dodobas> hbogner: neka ti je sa srecom :P
<hbogner> fala, trebat ce mi
<jelly> gis velis, pitam se bi li demostracija toga sto vrtis koristila djeci u
<jelly> geodetskoj skoli
 * jelly tamo odrzava linuxe
<hbogner> jelly, jos nevrtim, tek se treba zavrtit
<hbogner> a dodobas ima vec materijala za demonstraciju
<jelly> dvije cure jedna salica
<weshmashian> ...
<BotaniCar|2> potvrdjujem da HD4000 vrti compiz k'o zmaj
<BotaniCar|2> Eh, da mi oce neke dvje curke donijet' salicu kave, mogu biti i ruzne :)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: podsjetio si me na jednog tipa iz Slunja sto je s podosta godina iza sebe konacno nasao neku zensku i izjavio: "je da Å¡epa, ali barem zna kavu skuvat" :)
<obruT> no, na njegovu zalost, nije dugo izdrzala veza... ubrzo je pobjegla...
<SilverSpace> evo do rijeke 8h biciklom :) http://is.gd/ZkUL0d
<obruT> malo me nervira thunderbird... jel ima nacina da se sloze ove dvije stvari: 1. da ne otvara body maila bez da si kliknuo na subject (tipa obrisem jedan mail, a peder odmah otvori ovaj ispod), ili ak nist drugo barem  2) da ne oznaci mail procitanim ako bas nisi kliknuo na njegov subject
<jelly> siiiđi do Rijeeeeke
<BotaniCar|2> ako sam apache2 s 'listen 127.0.0.1' i 'proxy/reverse-proxy komandama slozio da se sadrzajima koje on posluzuje moze pristupiti samo kroz http://localhost/nesto , mogu li kako sloziti da se necem drugom moze pristupiti s vanjskih adresa ? Ako dodam jos jedan 'listen' s vanjskom adresom, efektivno sam otvorio i ono sto bi trebalo gledati kroz proxy, ili ? 
<jelly> SilverSpace: kak ti se dalo :->
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: potpuno se poistovjecujem s frajerom :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: tko je vozio to do Rijeke ?
<obruT> bas me zanima koliko je ukupno visinske... to se cak i da izvozit...
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma nitko to ja potegnuo da vidim koliko ima
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi pokazati i profil ali ne radi 
<obruT> aha... bilo bi fora znati koliko visinske... s tim prosjekom bi se dalo to izvozit...
<SilverSpace> ne mogu sad naci jedan drugi di profil radi 
<Mmike> [Fri Jan  4 16:31:28 2013] [error] MySQL user penis not found: /watchmygf/
<jelly> TMI
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Moar info !!1
<jelly> <asg> jelly: that'd be a hell of an interesting thing to put on one's resume
<jelly> (komentirao sam da se radi o pron sajtovima uz citat)
<weshmashian> prvi dan svrsio, odem dalje :)
<jelly> o.o
<Mmike> jelly, de to? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' ti naporno bilo? :)
<hbogner> evo napokon slozio konfe
<hbogner> 2
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/hU8dv8R5
<jelly> Mmike: negdje na privatnom kanalu
<hbogner> s tim da ovih 32 gb rama djelim na 2 kompa
<hbogner> svakom 16
<jelly> :-(
<hbogner> za pocetak :(
<jelly> zasto samo jedan disk?
<hbogner> za pocetak
<hbogner> imam samo4k kuna budzet
<hbogner> 7.988,47 kn
 * jelly ni za doma ne koristi samo jedan disk
<hbogner> to sam slozio :D
<jelly> aha, i jos ti ostane za kavu
<hbogner> znaci imam jos 12 kunaza 2 kompa viska
<jelly> to je bez pdva?
<hbogner> sa pdv
<hbogner> i jednom windows licencom :D
<jelly> onda ti keksi od 8 nisu ni tak puno skuplji od 4
<hbogner> Free DOS, Intel Core i3 3220 3,3GHz,Intel B75,1x4GB DDR3 1600MHz,nVIDIA GeForce GT640 2GB, 1000GB,DVD±RW <--- ovo su mi nudili za 4200kn
<hbogner> sve sa pdv-om ovo moje
<hbogner> pa ti vidi kolko se isplati malo pogledat okolo
<jelly> kaj će ti GT640 
<jelly> izgleda ko nadrobljeno stanje za skladišta što niko ne želi kupit, skoro
<jelly> za 500kn bi si radije uzeo 60GB ssd nego 500GB HDD
<jelly> (zasto su HDD jos uvijek tak skupi)
<jelly> hbogner: stupid question, zasto firma gleda cijenu s pdvom?
<hbogner> ma negleda, to ja gledam
<hbogner> jer sam tako dobio usmeno 4k kn s pdv-om
<hbogner> jelly, 677,61 kn
<hbogner> wd caviar black 1TB
<hbogner> ali sam onda na 8.253,65 kn
<hbogner>  :D
<hbogner> 60 gb mi nije dovoljno
<jelly> izbaci DVD
<hbogner> sad saljem sefu popis pa cu sutra saznati
<hbogner> to i gkledam nekako :D
<hbogner> 7.973,85 kn
<hbogner> bez dvd-a sa 1tb diskom
<hbogner> ja sam gledao s pdv-om je rmi tako lakse naci na webu cjene
<jelly> i onda jos trazis ponudu od par firmi sa rabatom 10% ;-)
<jelly> ...i "zaboravis" da je budget bio sa pdvom
<hbogner> frajer mi nudio 2% rabata :D
<jelly> :-|
<hbogner> to je bila i moja reakcija
<hbogner> i s rabatom tim su skupi
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> ako rijetko kupujes tesko je ostvariti dobar odnos
<jelly> ako si cest, em ce ti dati neki popust, em ce ti mozda izaci u susret ako ti nes hitno treba jer zna da ces platit
<hbogner> e to sam isao na preporuku
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/27303_10151237030813208_1557042704_n.jpg
<vileni> super je ovo sto chrome moze ucitati kompletan pdf
<vileni> bilo bi jos bolje kad kliknes save da ga samo preseli umjesto da ga opet skine
<SilverSpace> Mmike: fb linkovi su ovdje zabranjeni :)
<jelly-home> http://boingboing.net/2013/01/07/bizarre-70s-style-pants-cale.html wot
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/stalak-za-monitor-arctic-z2-do-27-crni/66044 hmm, zna netko jel negdje ima jeftinije?
<hbogner> dual lcd desktop stand
<SilverSpace> konacno prava reza http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dell-xps-13-hd-ekranom/121013.aspx
<hbogner> http://slashgeo.org/2013/01/07/DRONENET-Internet-Drones
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-08
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> vileni, I GOT IT! :)
<vileni> Mmike: vidio bas :) i jel valja?
<Mmike> vileni, neznam, dosao sinoc doma kasno, lego, sad cemo vidjet :) 
<Mmike> isao sam, naime, po njega, u cakovec :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> pa kako to
<Mmike> pa kad ga u zg nema
<dodobas> yeloko
<dodobas> Mmike: pa hebemu... sto nije HT mogao poslati iz Čakoveca do ZG-a
<dodobas> ovako si spalio 300kn goriva
<vileni> pa nema V8 :)
<vileni> ni moj ne uspije spaliti 300kn do tamo i nazad
<dodobas> pa cuj ima 240km + cestarina...
<vileni> vjerojatno je i neku pljeskavicu nasao tamo
<Mmike> gorivo + cestarine oko 200 kuna
<Mmike> s time da sam, mudro, prema cakovcu isao sa zapadne strane medvednice :)
<Mmike> sat i 20
<Mmike> debil
<Mmike> bilo bi i malcice manje da ceste nisu bile mokro-skliske
<Mmike> i da nije bio mrak
<Mmike> i da sam se bar jednom provezao tuda prije :)
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> s3 je tu
<Mmike> i to je jedino bitno :)
<vileni> s3mini, ne s3 :P
<vileni> za s3 bi i ja do cakovca, za ovaj mali ne :)
<Mmike> tja, ako se pojavi kroz par dana u zg, onda sam popusio 200 kuna
<Mmike> al' sudec po mojoj sreci i pricanjima, ako se i pojavi, ja ga necu stici kupiti
<Mmike> s3 je prevelik
<Mmike> nije upotrebljiv
<vileni> pa sto, malo turisticki se provozati, meni to uvijek zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> s3 mini je velik :) htc one v je taman, al' legend je bio izvrstan
<vileni> ma sve je to upotrebljivo, samo zavisi za sto :)
<Mmike> o, to svakako :)
<Mmike> vileni, ma, da gledam s3, onda bih, vjerojatno, razmisljao o noteu
<vileni> i to isto ;)
<vileni> bas gledam, huawei najavio neki 5" hd mob 
<vileni> quad cpu i 2gb rama :)
<dodobas> ah well... morao se vratiti na UXA AccellMethod za intel grafulje... nakon najnovijeg intel driver update-a
<dodobas> u firefoxu sa SNA sam dobivao crne slike kod skrolanja i pomicanja
<Mmike> s3 mini ima antenu slozenu tak da dobijes rak vilice :)
<dodobas> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/406756_262004907261617_1432505565_n.jpg
<jelly-home> /homographs\
<jelly-home> pristojni hakeri imaju cak i svoj User-Agent
<jelly-home> 114.79.16.185 - - [06/Jan/2013:17:29:02 +0100] "POST /index.php?option=com_jce&task=plugin&plugin=imgmanager&file=imgmanager&version=1576&cid=20 HTTP/1.0" 200 36 "-" "BOT/0.1 (indonesian defacer)"
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> ste vidjeli ovo http://usefirefly.com
<Mmike> jelly-home, ++ :)
<ivoks> Mmike: koliko si platio s3 mini?
<Mmike> unbeleavable, phone backup mi JOS radi! radi od 8:24 :)
<Mmike> ivoks, 499 kuna
<Mmike> produzio sam pretplatu
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> 32% je tek izbackupirao
<Mmike> a nemam nego 600 kontakata!
<vileni> s cim to backupiras?
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> Mmike: ti znas pgsql - kak da prebacim dump u human readable format?
<ivoks> mislim da sam otkrio
<dodobas> pg_restore dump > human.sql ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> hm... openerp mi prestao raditi... pa jeb...
<Mmike> nije li dump defaultno human-readable?
<Mmike> vileni, s PhoneBackupom
<vileni> Mmike: da syncas na google bilo bi ti odavno gotovo ;)
<Mmike> jasno :)
<jelly-home> ali bi gugl znao sve o njemu
<Mmike> nebi, vjerojatno
<Mmike> al' better safe then sorry :)
<Mmike> eto, SMSovi se backupiraju
 * Mmike ce sad fino tower defence baciti
<Mmike> bez trzanja i zapinjanja :0
<vileni> Mmike: sms backup+ je dobar
<vileni> hm, tj ne
<vileni> za tebe nije
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> ? :)
<vileni> pa sad se sjetio da backupira na google :)
<Mmike> kako da vidim dal je proces STOPan?
<obruT> Mmike: status mu je T ak se ne varam
<BotaniCar|2> ima tko iskustva s povezivanjem dva nagiosa, ili s dohvacanjem podataka u nagios, s izoliranih servera ?
<ivoks> nrpe
<jelly> nrpe u ovom slučaju nije typo od "nope"
<Mmike> kde i automount
<Mmike> tek kad kliknem u KDEu na File Manager onda mi se stsvori /media/whatever
<Mmike> Shutting Down Desire :)
<ivoks> dobro je izdrzao
<ivoks> moj je jos uvijek ziv, sestra ga koristi
<ivoks> zna netko kako moraju novi racuni izgledati?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, da. 2 godine ga imam, i to ja, koji unistavam mobitele samo tako :) 
<ivoks> 1/PJ1/1
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, al' sam cuo nesto o tome da moras brojeve imat posbeno slozene
<Mmike> planirao sam se time baviti u subotu :)
<ivoks> imam jedan pdf
<ivoks> koji mi je racunovodja poslao
<Mmike> on slozio, ili nesto sluzbeno?
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/9mH7sS09
<ivoks> sluzbeno, spominje zakone
<ivoks> to je kopi pejst iz pdf-a, tako da je format potrgan
<ivoks> ali, ukratko:
<ivoks> broj racuna / oznaka poslovnice / oznaka blagajne
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> tko je napravio PDF?
<Mmike> btw, pise tamo 'obveznik fiskalizacije'
<Mmike> ti nisi obveznik fiskalizacije
<ivoks> svi su obveznici fiskalizacije
<ivoks> samo fiskalne blagajne nemaju svi
<Mmike> mislim da
<Mmike> milsim da ne
<Mmike> obveznik fiskalizacije si ako radis s gotovinom
<Mmike> i ako prodajes u maloprodaji
<ivoks> kako hoces, razgovarao sam sa 10ak ljudi
<ivoks> koji se bave time
<ivoks> i svi su obveznici fiskalizacije
<ivoks> svi moraju imati taj akt
<ivoks> i svi moraju imati format broja racuna
<ivoks> blagajne su samo za one koji rade s gotovinom
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> jel' imas neki dokument (tj, zakon) u kojem to pise
<Mmike> jer, ja sam pred mjesec dana procitao zakon o PDVu ponovno, i to se tamo ne spominje
<ivoks> to nije zakon o pdv-u
<ivoks> to je zakon o fiskalizaciji
<obruT> Mmike: hr.misc.poduzetnistvo zadnja dva threada
<ivoks> http://www.zakon.hr/z/548/Zakon-o-fiskalizaciji-u-prometu-gotovinom
<ivoks> Obveznikom fiskalizacije smatra se:
<ivoks> 2. pravna i fizička osoba koja se smatra obveznikom poreza na dobit prema članku 2. Zakona o porezu na dobit
<ivoks> 1. fizička osoba obveznik poreza na dohodak po osnovi samostalne djelatnosti iz članka 18. Zakona o porezu na dohodak te
<ivoks> za sve djelatnosti za koje je, prema odredbama posebnih propisa, obveznik izdavanja računa za isporuku dobra ili obavljene usluge.
<Mmike> obruT, thnx
<obruT> bas se prica o tome, ima ljudi koji uopce ne rade s gotovinom, ali imaju neke veze s fiskalizacijom... tamo je netko linkao i neki FAQ
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> cem izvidim, opet :/
<Mmike> sam da prebacim telefon iz .hr u .en :)
<Mmike> haha! 277 MB used (da mji je znat na sta?!), 4.4GB free :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks/jelly , pokusao sam s nrpe-om (napravio svoj senzor), ali dobijam nazad gresku "Command 'check_mws' not defined". na http://pastebin.com/UwVBfJEz sam stavio ono Å¡to sam dodao u konfiguraciju. Imate ideju Å¡to krivo radim ?  
<Mmike> rekao bih da nisi definirao 'check_mws' :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kaj ga ne definiram time sto sam ga dodao u nrpe.cfg i restartao nrpe ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pojma nemam, nisam nikad to radio
<Mmike> vileni, ciganmod je puno bolji :/ 
<vileni> Mmike: znam :)
<Mmike> al' nema ga za s3 mini 
<Mmike> nadam se - jos
<vileni> valjda bude
<vileni> cura bi isto vjerojatno htjela to :)
<vileni> jos uvijek samo nightly imaju za s2
<vileni> ali radi ok
<Mmike> nadajmo se
<Mmike> vileni, al' go launcer mogu stsavit i na ovo, jelda?
<Mmike> zasto sam instalirao tower defence, zasto :)
<Mmike> vileni, jel' podrzava vipnet videoclal?
<BotaniCar|2> Meni go launcher i jedna-dvije go-djidje uspore mobitel na smrt
<ivoks> skijasi budale
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/33496503
<ivoks> obruT: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543108_10151373020580821_205855801_n.jpg
<ivoks> vidi sto smo radili po blidinju :)
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/524713_10151368775700821_1820435221_n.jpg
<Mmike> glupi MTP
<ivoks> ma nije toliko mtp los, koliko je podrska za isti na linuxu losa
<ivoks> idem... uzivajte
<Mmike> kak da ja sad pisem po mobitelu? :)
<hbogner> wtf, gledam neku dokumantaciju za eu, i formulati imaju hash code
<hbogner> samo mi nije jasno kako u formular upise hash za taj fajl? pa kaj se ne promjeni samim upisivanjem?
<hbogner> but i don't care
<obruT> ivoks: strugali snijeg ? :)
<vileni> Mmike: videocall neznam, go launcher mozes :)
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> phone backup mi neda da izaberem di su mi fajlovi :)
<Mmike> i nece restore napravit
<Mmike> veli da mora stajat u /sdcard0
<Mmike> medjutoa, no reaction :)
<obruT> jel ima tko za preporuciti neki API koji za datu adresu vrati koordinate ?
<obruT> vidim da google ima API, moze vratit JSON rezultat...
<Mmike> vileni, kupio dlinkov dwa-131, ustekao, i linux odmah sve prepoznao :)
<Mmike> valjda ce i rpi htjet :)
<vileni> 131? ne 121? :)
<Mmike> da, nisu imali 121
<vileni> Mmike: koji chip to ima?
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> kak to vidim?
<vileni> pogledaj lsmod :)
<Mmike> Jan  8 13:24:22 buntor kernel: [156549.330028] r8712u: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<Mmike> Jan  8 13:24:22 buntor kernel: [156549.332555] r8712u: DriverVersion: v7_0.20100831
<Mmike> nemrem lsmod, izvadio sam van :)
<BotaniCar|2> trebalo mi je 3 gladne godine da slozim custom senzor za nagios, i onda skuzim da pol tog nisam zapisao ... ajmo ispocetka, nish se nece samo dookumentirati :) 
<vileni> Mmike: jel spominje rtl8192?
<Mmike> vileni, http://jebo.me/pas/1
<vileni> Mmike: a posto je bio taj adapter?
<Mmike> a nekih 120 kuna
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> 130
<Mmike> u linksju
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> zasto bi netko radio SMS backup aplikaciju
<Mmike> zasto samo SMSove? :)
<Mmike> zasto ne sve?
<Mmike>  :)
<vileni> pa zato sto se sve ostalo backupira vec na google? :)
<vileni> sms backup+ backupira i call logs
<dodobas> obruT: reverse geocoding ?
<Mmike> meni desire ima samo 500 entrija u call logovima
<Mmike> na s2 sam jos mogao ukljucit usb storage
<Mmike> na s3 tog vise nema :/
<vileni> bit ce kad rootaju :)
<obruT> dodobas: geocoding... iz adrese dobit koordinate... zanima me jel ima alternativa google servisu ? ne znam uopce koji su uvjeti google servisa..
<vileni> meni na cm10.1 isto nije bilo usb
<dodobas> obruT: pa to je reverse geocoding
<dodobas> geocoding je adresi pridružiti koordinate
<obruT> pa da :)
<obruT> po google dokumentaciji: "The term geocoding generally refers to translating a human-readable address into a location on a map. The process of doing the converse, translating a location on the map into a human-readable address, is known as reverse geocoding."
<dodobas> sad... hoces ti vjerovati googlu ili meni ? :)
<obruT> ok, vjerujem tebi :)
<dodobas> onda imas OSM nominatim
<obruT> hvala, pogledat cu i to...
<obruT> ne znam kak to s licencama sve stoji, trebat cu za komercijalni projekt pa se raspitujem o mogucnostima...
<dodobas> https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Nominatim
<dodobas> pa OSM smijes komercijalno koristiti, jedino ako mijenjas podatke... onda ih trebas vratiti zajednici
<weshmashian> Mmike: nije, s obzirom da nisam nis delal cijeli dan :)
<weshmashian> \o
<weshmashian> double monitor setup ftw! :)
<vileni> weshmashian: napokon mozes neometano pornjavu gledati dok radis? :)
<weshmashian> vileni: to mi i je posao ;)
<vileni> :D
<vileni> da, to sam skuzio kad sam vec lupio enter :P
<weshmashian> :D
<Mmike> ok, phone backup je govno samo takvo
<Mmike> weshmashian, e? :) pa djes ti danas? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: pukli me u drugu...
<weshmashian> do daljnjeg
<Mmike> weshmashian, knj
<weshmashian> da, tak nes
<Mmike> superbackup je zato kul :)
<hbogner> obruT, za nominatim imas i virtualbox image na kojem je vec instaliran, samo moras importat regiju koji zelis ako imas veci load
<weshmashian> s druge strane super je doma bit sa zenom i imat slobodnog vremena dok je mali u vrticu :)
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/Pieren/diary/18362
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> rede tepih po karti :D
<jelly> koji webdav client za windowse, ak bitkinex zeza?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: delas nekaj kaj Windows Explorer nemre zadovoljiti ?
<jelly> pitanje je iz druge ruke, nije moje... explorer na 7 radi webdav?
<BotaniCar|2> Jesteda
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: si probao 'moborobo' za backup ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> radi mi ovo
<Mmike> nema smisla dalje :)
<BotaniCar|2> opasan je softver, pocevsi s imenom :) 
<BotaniCar|2> I moze syncat iPhone<.android ! :)
<BotaniCar|2> **<>
<jelly> e to je vec korisno
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam, ne mogu zamisliti (ni)jednog iPhone fanatika kak ima i aktivno koristi i android :)
<vileni> zato jer automatski prestaje biti iphone fanatik kad primi superiorniji uredjaj u ruke? :)
<BotaniCar|2> procitao sam ovo kao da i ja imam iphone ( procitao sam 'sporiji uredjaj' ) :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> dobar
<vileni> nazalost i istinito u dosta slucajeva :)
<jelly> nista od tih uredjaja nije superiorno dok im se ne vrati trajanje baterije na tjedan dana
<BotaniCar|2> Bozja istina :) 
<vileni> sto me podsjetilo, moram naci produzni sa 10 uticnica
<BotaniCar|2> ja se osjecam super vec sad, kad mogu 2 dana izvuc (ako pazim)
<vileni> zato jer si cesto po 24h bez struje? :)
<jelly> zato da si dopustis zaboraviti staviti na punjenje, ili ne nositi punjac sa sobom
<vileni> pa meni ostaje 40% baterije navecer, a fakat gomila toga radi nonstop
<vileni> puno previse toga
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: mozda ekran ne radi non stop ? Ako imam mobitel u rukama, nemrem ni cijeli dan izvuci iz njega, batery monitor mi kaze da su ekran i wifi krivi
<Mmike> ja sam na desiretu znao biti i po 2 i pol dana na bateriji
<jelly> "i pol" :-(
<jelly> Just Say No
<Mmike> vileni, a pazi ovo: na kubi mi je baterija trajala 4 dana! Koristio, povremeno, fotic, i povremeno citao knjige neke - al' je GSM bio ugasen (airplane mode).
<weshmashian> ok, kak gnomi3 rec da kad ocu novi *term pre onog searcha da mi otvori novi prozor automacki?
<weshmashian> kak sam to super objasnio. odem guglat radje :)
<BotaniCar|2> da, gugl bu te bolje skuzil nego mi :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, tak da instaliras kde :)
<weshmashian> smartass
<weshmashian> )
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> i da, definitivno si trebam upiknut obicnu tipkovnicu..
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, skoro ce mrak :)
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni je i jutro sad :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidim kupio si s3m
<hbogner> odoh, gasim computer
<hbogner> baj baj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam
<Mmike> go launcher ex za android4 je ruzan :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebga sad kak se snalazis na medimurskome meniju :)
<SilverSpace> mali mi je displej na s3mini
<Mmike> mali?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ti si kupi tablet onda :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jednako je velik k'o na desiretu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to mi je malo :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a legend ti je bio ok? :)
<SilverSpace> nije nije mi ni expiria :)
<SilverSpace> sad kad prckam po 7" tabletu to mi je fakat malo onda
<SilverSpace> note mi je taman :)
<SilverSpace> gledam po netu slike svida mi se ovaj nexus 4
<BotaniCar|2> Samo kaj moras imati dzepove velicine ruksaka da to nosis .. 
<SilverSpace> bez ruksaka ne idem ni srat :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kad ti treba 4 role papira za toliku guzicu :))))))))))
<BotaniCar|2> Idem ukurac, tipkamo se sutra, ljudstvo
<SilverSpace> bemti struju skoro poginuh 
<jelly> woohoo, konacno atom sa ECC podrskom http://ark.intel.com/products/71269/Intel-Atom-Processor-S1220-1MB-Cache-1_60-GHz
<SilverSpace> nisam iskopcao struju od ukrasa a rezao zice pod naponom 
<SilverSpace> i 8G rama 
<SilverSpace> jos da je core 4 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samo da vise nikada ne stave sa PowerVR grafikom
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne vidim jos ploca sa tim atomima
<jelly> polako
<jelly> to su procesori namijenjeni za low-power servere, standalone ploce ce doci kasnije
<jelly> .rt
<jelly> svasta ima na jubito
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Zana – Majstor za poljupce, Neki to vole vruće – Teska Vremena, Zana – Vojna posta, Zana – Mladiću moj, Xenia – Troje
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> <ona> Ti si moj majstor za poljupce... <oni> poljupce?! <ona> o da <oni> o ne
<Mmike> budz0r, 
<Mmike> Seconds per minute! :)
<Mmike> floba doba!
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-09
<dodobas> yello
<obruT> jutro :P
<Mmike> nji njo
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIV4poUZAQo
<datase> dodobas: Title: The Knights Who Say "Ni!", Views: 695854, Rating: 98.995648%
<BotaniCar|2> Dobro jutro, junacine :) 
<hbogner> jutro
<Mmike> dodobas, lol :)
<Mmike> dodobas, 10001 put sam to pogledao, svaki put umrem od smijeha :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ajmo restoran otvorit :)
<BotaniCar|2> kak velim nagiosu da neki senzor feedback  interpretira kao ispravan/gresku ? Ima tko link na nekaj za procitati ?
<hbogner> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/184632/Idejni%20projekt%20javnog%20Wi-Fi%20MAN%20sustava%20Grada%20Zagreba.pdf
<hbogner> zg planira wifi
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nagios ima skroz dobru dokumentaciju
<Mmike> ma, planira
<Mmike> vec vidim kak ce to izgledati
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: znam, procitao sam jedan dio :) No nisam nasao ovo kaj mi treba, pa pitam jel zna tko kaj konkretnije
<vileni> planiraju vec i prosiriti, a nisu ni poceli
<BotaniCar|2> usput, Zg vec ima WiFi, ne znam da li je jos u funkciji, kad su to testirali, mogli ste pristupiti samo stranicama grada zagreba
<hbogner> ""Koliko je na kraju dugoročni plan, skoro 7 milijuna eura?!? ""
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, procitaj i drugi dio :) neznam napamet, al' jednostavno je, rekao bih. Ovaj ti mora vratiti CRIT/WARN/OK
<Mmike> i josh mosh natrpat dodatnih informacija gore
<weshmashian> mornin'
<vileni> mogli su jednostavno platiti t-comu da nastavi davati otvorene ConnectionPoint rutere :)
<Mmike> vileni,  :) 
<vileni> i eto wifija, po cijelom zg
<Mmike> weshmashian, i tebi, i tebi :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: imam custom senzor ciji bi 'OK' bio kad dobijem od senzora 'Alive' , svaki drugi feedback je 'CRIT' .. ne znas koja sekcija se referencira na to ? Mislio sam cak da si ja neki parser napisem, koji ce pretvarati senzor feedback u to 
<weshmashian> Mmike: di god se okrenem - eto tebe :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ,ma sam procitaj NRPE specke
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: to i radim  
<Mmike> macka mi se nakenjala na ruke
<Mmike> i nemrem do misa, opet :)
<weshmashian> buahahaha
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> moja voli ili spavat meni u krilu ili se nasadit drito ispred monitora
<obruT> Mmike: macka oce misa samo za sebe :)
<Mmike> oce moju ruk
<Mmike> topla joj je
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> ne idite u Batak jest
<Mmike> nije fin :/
<Mmike> jucer bili, pljeska tak, djevrek jos manje tak, puding fuj
<vileni> kako im je super ovaj idejni projekt, slike na pola odrezane
 * Mmike bi cigan-mod za s3 mini
<Mmike> touchwiz je los
<BotaniCar|2> di je batak ? mislim da tvoje procjene trebaju i drugo misljenje :)
<vileni> jesi probao go launcher?
<vileni> ili jos bolje, nova ili apex
<BotaniCar|2> jebo vas usporator sustava (launcheri) , to ne dela nikaj osim kaj je lijepo i usporava stroj, isto ko compiz :)
<BotaniCar|2> cigan mod je pravo rjesenje :)
<vileni> pa nova je vjerojatno brza od touchwiz
<vileni> ionako zamjenjuje, nije da radi paralelno
<BotaniCar|2> err, ja probao i na proces monitoru vidio da radi u paraleli .. mozda sam nekaj sjebal, probati cu popodne opet 
<vileni> koji android?
<BotaniCar|2> 4.1
<vileni> a koji proces monitor?
<vileni> i imas lg neki jel?
<vileni> koji launcher on ima?
<BotaniCar|2> proces monitor koji sam dobio Z njim, ne znam kak se zove, i  ima LGevu modifikaciju standardnog launchera
<vileni> opet moram kod cure pogledati, ili ako Mmike proba :) moguce da kod mene ne ostaje defaultni upaljen jer je cyanogenmod
<vileni> tj, root i sve ostalo
<BotaniCar|2> velim, sasvim je moguce da sam za novu nekaj krivo gledao, za go launcher garantiram da radi u paraleli 
<BotaniCar|2> e,da, ja imam stock ROM 
<BotaniCar|2> (rootan)
<vileni> koliko se sjecam na desire mi go launcher isto radio sam, ali i to je bio cm gore
<hbogner> dobio novu dioptriju za cvikere, i sad me boli glava
<hbogner> ubitacno, nesmijem brzo okretati glavu
<vileni> hbogner: zazmiri, okreni glavu brzo, otvori oci :)
<vileni> ne raditi to dok vozis
<vileni> :D
<hbogner> ha ha h
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: meni je na clicku ( andr. 2.1 / 2.3 ) Go isto radio u paraleli, dapace radio je lose pa sam skuzio da radi u paraleli kad je znal puknut, a na mjesto njega se pojavio standardni launcher ; na clicku sam imao CM
<vileni> eh sad, problem je sto nemam iskustva sa stock romovima previse
<BotaniCar|2> vidi gore, na clicku sam imao CM 
<vileni> i tamo isto radila oba?
<vileni> mozda ja cijelo vrijeme imam krivi dojam
<BotaniCar|2> na clicku sam samo GO probao, radio je u paraleli i radio je lose
<BotaniCar|2> usput, najlakse ti je provjeriti tak da prije instalacije GO-a pogledas RAM usage nakon boota, pa pogledaj nakon instalacije go-a i reboota
<vileni> a go sve vise i vise trosi
<vileni> jos malo pa ce biti GO standalone rom kako su nastavili :)
<BotaniCar|2> sustav trosi vise , a ako force stop-as GO , pojavi ti se rom launcher koji vec je
<vileni> pa uvijek se mora pojaviti neki
<vileni> mene pita koji cu kad ih imam vise
<BotaniCar|2> Moram reci da je meni GO prekrasan, ali mi je zao resursa, nemam multicore mobitel s terabajtima memorije pa rezem di mogu
<vileni> meni je bio bolji od adw, ali pretjeruju sad sa widgetima
<Mmike> vileni, kaj tko di sta?
<Mmike> go launcher za androdi 4 je nekak, cudan. Na 2.3 je to fino radilo
<vileni> Mmike: probaj staviti nova launcher :)
<vileni> i vidi jel se spominje gdje touchwiz u procesima kad stavis
<Mmike> sto je nova launcher?
<BotaniCar|2> Kozmetika :)
<vileni> brzi i laksi
<vileni> od go
<vileni> dostupan tek za ics i novije
<vileni> ne kuzim, ne daje mi root preko adb-a
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nije nejestiv batak, al' ima puno boljih mjesta naokolo za jesti - fakat nije nista posebno. Plus, usrali se i draga i ja od hrane tamo :)
<Mmike> kazem ja 'google voiceu': Zagreb
<Mmike> a kaze on meni: solid
<vileni> da, mi smo jedno 10 minuta pokusavali reci mu zagreb
<vileni> cura uspjela 2 puta, ja nijednom
<Mmike> ali zato engleski
<Mmike> fakat 
<Mmike> radi jako dobro
<vileni> pa ona je na "engleski" rekla zagreb :)
<Mmike> aha! :)
<vileni> prvo nas je u grcku negdje slao
<weshmashian> htio vam je rec da mu prestanete pricat i odete na odmor :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> ko jos ide u zah-grabb
<SilverSpace> sunce ti zarko 
<SilverSpace> ludog li vremena
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kako da 'spare' device dodam u array?
<Mmike> kazem: mdadm /dev/md2 --add /dev/sdb8
<Mmike> i ovaj ga doda, kao spare
<Mmike> i md2 mi je i dalje degraded
<jelly> pa dodao si spare
<jelly> jel zelis dodati pravi device?  Makni onaj koji vise ne radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prosao sam kroz svu raspolozivu dokumentaciju za nagios/MRPE , nisam nasao kak on interpretira senzor feedback, mozes neki link iskopati ?
<Mmike> jelly, maknuo sam
<Mmike> jelly, imam samo sda8, koji je active, i sdb8 koji je spare
<Mmike> kako da taj spare natjeram da bude active?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mogu, daj mi par minuta, pls, u tri sam drame, i vjezbam paranoida uz put :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak izgleda /proc/mdstat sad
<BotaniCar> OK, thx Mmike
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<weshmashian> je, sad sam i ja kriv... :)
<jelly> Mmike: a kaj je ovo u /6 ?
<BotaniCar> cek, kaj ne bi status trebao biti 'degraded' sve dok se podaci na spareu ne syncaju ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: uopce ne treba postojati spare
<Mmike> jelly, pa, to sam maknuo sda8 i dodao ga nazad
<Mmike> al' ga uvijek doda u - spare
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto
<jelly> Mmike: al tu si koristio --re-add, a gore si rekao --add
<Mmike> a probavao sam i jedno i drugo
<jelly> mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb8; mdadm -x 0 /dev/md2; mdadm /dev/md2 --add /dev/sdb8
<Mmike> ista stvar
<jelly> i kak sad izgleda /proc/mdstat?
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko bi ti ti dao za 350D?
<Mmike> jelly, sec, onaj -x se buni
<Mmike> covjece, s3 mini se JEDVA otvara
<weshmashian> kaj, vise nije tak super?
<Mmike> weshmashian, ne zajebavaj se tu dok se ima posla tamo! :)
<obruT> Mmike: jako malo... vidim da netko prodaje za 1500 kuna, ja bi dao 700-800 :)
<Mmike> obruT, al' dobijes i 18-55 f3.5-5.6 objektiv! :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne zajebavam se!
<obruT> Mmike: bez brige, imam objektive :)
<obruT> razmisljam curi kupit neki tak polovni Canon SLR, a onda joj dam na raspolaganje objektive...
<Mmike> jelly, -x mogu samo uz create/build/grow koristiti
<Mmike> obruT, a to i ja mislim za svoju, al' neznam, ovaj je cudan dost
<Mmike> a mozda da maknem onaj IR filter, pa slikam one bijele fotke
<Mmike> ili za astrofotografiju
<Mmike> moram vidjet jos kaj bi s tim
<obruT> mislim da je za astrofotografiju vrlo dobar
<jelly> Mmike: pa onda stavis grow
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo je za tebe http://techreport.com/news/24171/obsidian-900d-godzilla-rounds-out-corsair-case-family
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znam da sam dosadan, mozes sad potraziti URL ( NRPE/Nagios, klasifikacija feedbacka kao OK/WARN/CRIT) , hvala ! 
<Mmike> jesi:)
<Mmike> sam malo
<Mmike> ne stignem sve :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Gledam sad sva bolja kucista imaju napajanje dolje
<SilverSpace> to je nova moda
<obruT> jel ide standardno napajanje u njih ili "donje napajanje" ?
<SilverSpace> gornje napajanje :)
<obruT> to je ok, da ne bi sad poceli isfuravat neka nestandardna napajanja...
<SilverSpace> ma ne bar za sada 
<SilverSpace> zasto svi pizde na mojega misa kazu da im je previse prebrz
<jelly> ne mogu ga ulovit?
<Mmike> obruT, pa i donje napajanje je standardno
<Mmike> ne?
<BotaniCar> Meni je nelogicno smjestati izvor napajanja na donji dio kucista. Zanemarimo na trenutak to da smo time olaksali ulazak prljavstini, sto je s disapacijom topline ? Ako toplina ide prema gore, to znaci da mi sad toplina putuje i grije sve komponente u kucistu dok ne dodje do izlaza, ne ?
<BotaniCar> Ima neki dobar razlog da bude dolje, a ne gore ?
<vileni> u boljim kucistima je odvojeno pregradom dolje
<vileni> plus sto se otvara prostor za ventilatore na vrhu kucista iznad proca
<vileni> i cesto je napajanje pozicionirano da vuce zrak ispod kucista, dakle nezagrijani
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem -x
<Mmike> i --grow
<Mmike> javlja gresku
<jelly> kak olaksali ulazak prljavstini, kad napajanje gura zrak prema van
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto je ovaj 'spare' , srce mu spalim
<jelly> Mmike: dobro, kaj veli /proc/mdstat sad
<jelly> nakon brisanja sdb8 i -add
<Mmike> isto
<Mmike> da je sdb8 spare
<Mmike> i da je array degraded
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja imam napajanje koje ima otovre i 'prema van' i 'prema kucistu' (drugi ventilator) , da mi je kojim slucajem napajanje na donjem dijelu, drugi bi ventilator vukao mucice i prasinu koja mi se skuplja oko otvora za kartice (imam isto kuciste zilion godina i oni limeki kaj zatvaraju neupotrijebljene slotove nisu svi na svom mjestu). Cisto kao primjer iz prakse
<jelly> sorry, ne mogu naci /proc/mdstat sa dodanim sdb8 u pasteovima
<jelly> BotaniCar: ti si cudan ;-(
<jelly> er, ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: to nije direktno vezano uz temu, ili ipak je ? :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: mislis da bi ti napajanje imalo unutrasnji vent prema gore?
 * jelly nikad vidio napajanje koje gura zrak i van u nutra
<BotaniCar> vileni: siguran sam da bi, nemres ga postaviti drugacije :) 
<vileni> mozes
<vileni> kucista kojima su napajanja dolje cesto imaju rupe u dnu bas zbog toga
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo kaj ja imam (nije shrot, kostalo je prek 500kn !!) ima jedan kaj baca zrak van kao i sva, i jedan kaj vuce zrak iz kucista i gura ga prema ovom prvom
<vileni> a ima ih i koja imaju unutrasnji vent nasuprot vanjskom
<BotaniCar> vileni: 'ima ih' ne definira standard, isto tako i 'nema ih' :)
<vileni> antec p182 je ok kuciste sto se toga tice
<Mmike> jelly, http://jebo.me/pas/2
<BotaniCar> ja imam istog chiefteca vec skoro 10 godina, ako ne naprave nesto zaista gadno u dizajnu komponenti koje idu unutra, ne mijenjam ga :) Mislim, bi ja, ali si ne mogu priustiti drugo dobro kuciste kojem se moze zakljucati power gumbek. Na nesrecu mi je mali skuzio taj gumb cim je sam prohodao .. 
<vileni> imam i ja chieftec, ali mijenjao bih ga rado da mi zanimljiva kucista nisu po 1000+ kn :)
<vileni> doduse, nemam jos bebu koja stisce power
<vileni> ali nemam ni kljuc od tog kucista
<jelly> Mmike: a kaj veli kad probas postaviti broj spareova na 0?
<jelly> Mmike: uglavnom nemam pojma, pitaj u #linux-raid sigurno ce znati iz prve
<Mmike> ~ # mdadm --grow /dev/md2 -x 0
<Mmike> mdadm: option -x not valid in grow mode
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> morat cemo :)
<Mmike> ili da to preubijem sve
<Mmike> stroj ima 8 diskova, netko je na HW controleru slozio 2 stripea sa po 4 diska, i onda mdadm nakeljio gore
<jelly> "For create, build, or grow: [...] -x"
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> kaj ce ti onda md raid
<obruT> SilverSpace: stigo rpi, nadam se da cu ga danas pokupit ;)
<Mmike> jelly, pa to je mirror :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ASPgOv7GL7o#!
<SilverSpace> koje budaletine
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Преступное головотяпство со смертельным исходом, Views: 1492304, Rating: 89.879808%
<SilverSpace> obruT: sretno :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: to sam isprobao u Kranjskog gori, cura i ja se furali u toj lopti (zorbing ak se ne varam se to zove)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i ti si jedan od ludaka :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je jako lose postavljena i napravljena staza za zorbing
<obruT> pa da, cim mozes nekud odletit, nije dobro
<obruT> a i sigurnije je kad si sam unutra...
<SilverSpace> eto dropbox ponovo radi 
<SilverSpace> a da ne znam zasto
<SilverSpace> hebo linux
<hbogner> SilverSpace, je vido taj fil, jedan frajer u lopti poginuo, drugi tesko ozljedjen
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je dosla nova verzija DB pa je ispravljena greška
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da ludaci 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ti to betatestiras?
<hbogner> mozda zato
<hbogner> makni betu i stavi klasicni
<hbogner> hmm, jel iskon hosting ima mysql?
<hbogner> pise da ima, al da provjerim radje :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo sam trazio http://nagiosplug.sourceforge.net/developer-guidelines.html#AEN76 , nagios ima standardizirane return codeove 
<hbogner> jer pise"ozinku mijenjate tako da se iz shell -a ulogirate na bazu i zatim odtipkate naredbu" ali nemas pristup shell-u :D
<hbogner> oo ima
<hbogner> samo su username i pass misterija :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel mozes pogledati koja ti je verzija
<hbogner> v1.6.10
<SilverSpace> na oba racunala ista greska ali druge verzije tako da fakat ne znam do cega je bilo 
<hbogner> na win
<SilverSpace> v1.6.11 je na ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> nema veze sad radi na oba 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, yup
<BotaniCar> sad jos samo napraviti parser koji ce sranja koja dobijam pretvoriti u to :D
<hbogner> http://9gag.com/gag/6284685
<hbogner> bas me zanima bil to proslo kod nasih, "pa vozim se po traci kaj nevidite :D"
<hbogner> mrak na anteni ce sad nekaj pricat 
<hbogner> mrakar
<dodobas> o cemu ?
<hbogner> kleveta na netu
<BotaniCar> e, kad u shellu napisem "echo $?" , to mi vrati 0-zadnja komanda je prosla OK , ili 1-nije prosla ok. Mogu kak u bash skripti iskoristiti to sto mi 'echo $?' vrati, kao varijablu ? 
<jelly> a=$?
<jelly> [ "$a" -gt 0 ] && echo ajme avaj
<jelly> yes duckling
<weshmashian> yes little duck zvuci bolje
<jelly> jebga kad je ovo ispravnije 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> oui petit canard
<BotaniCar> ja se zajebavam s 'find burek' , a vi s pacicima .. ti informaKticari, sve neozbiljnjak do neozbiljnjaka :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: upravo mi javili da uplatim i da ce mi dostaviti RPi
<obruT> ja evo otiso po njega, u rukamam mi je :)
<weshmashian> e, kolko sad dodje rpi?
<weshmashian> mislim da cu morat iskopat svoj home-made arduino :P
<dodobas> weshmashian: mislis na onaj infracrveni drkometar ?
<weshmashian> wut?
<obruT> weshmashian: mene kosto tristo i nesto kuna sve skupa
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: sa dostavom u kucu 369kn
<SilverSpace> obruT: o da fino :)
<BotaniCar> kaj krivo delam s http://pastebin.com/rprNutp7 ? Kaj god da stavim za if , dobijam OK 
<jelly> BotaniCar: http://pastebin.com/BVkEKhr1
<BotaniCar> Hvala , jelly
<jelly> razmaci su bitni
<jelly> uff king double brb
<BotaniCar> brijem da je stvar i u prvim navodnicima, probao sam s razmacima bez uspjeha, dok nisam i $Status stavio u navodnike
<BotaniCar> Nu, hvala jos jednom 
<SilverSpace> hm ovi jos imaju prototip na stranici http://hr.rsdelivers.com/campaigns/raspberry/pi2.aspx
<jelly> BotaniCar: uvijek, svugdje, oko $varijabla stavljaj "" ako ne znas tocno zasto ne
<SilverSpace> ma to se trazi http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/seagateov-bezicni-disk/121062.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> percona toolkit, glup li si
<jelly> bash, oduvijek sam htio cuclati podatke prek wirelessa
<SilverSpace> jelly: mozes ga drzati kod susjede :)
<jelly> da... jer je prijenosne diskove inace veliki problem... prenijeti
<SilverSpace> prema naslovu su policajci krivi :) http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/foto-u-trenutku-eksplozije-pred-semaforom-je-bio-policijski-auto-clanak-495520
<SilverSpace> stari krivo procjenio http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb--autom-se-zabio-u-stup-nadvoznjaka-u-miramarskoj/1077392/?foto=1
<hbogner> o hebem ti banku koje nema funte, i hebem ti protis koji se 2 dana nezna javit na telefon
<dodobas> hbogner: patis od nehebice ? :)
<hbogner> i to ist :)
<hbogner> hmm, instalirao mi se novi firefox i sad se redovito rusi
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> sad znam da necu :)
<dodobas> pih... to su samo ubuntu paketi...
<dodobas> meni se FF nije srusio od verzije 3.6
<dodobas> a da ne kazem kako 30% vremena vrtim nightly
<jelly> mozda samo ti najtli rade dobro
<jelly> mozda su ekstenzije krive
<dodobas> ja ih imam 10-15 ne znam tocno
 * jelly je godinu-dvije bio na 3.6 jer nije postojao TabKit
<dodobas> meni su ok i one tab groupe...
<hbogner> ko zna kaj je, istina imam hrpu toga u ff nadojebima
<hbogner> http://www.gislounge.com/wearable-cartography/ fora
<jelly> ko da igram fps
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> jel probao tko onaj ugrađeni chat klijent u thunderbirdu ?
<jelly> hbogner: za 5-10 godina to + HUD ce imati vatrogasci (ili, vjerojatnije, specijalna policija)
<hbogner> dodobas, vidio da iima, al bio sam ljen testirati
<hbogner> jelly, ja vec gledam profesionalne primjene izmjere objekata :D
<hbogner> *gledam = zamisljam
<hbogner> o hebem ti protis, sad kazu da nemaju jednu komponentu
<hbogner> a nejavljaju se kad ih zovem
<jelly> zato ja ne slazem konfe kod njih, ti studosi na minimalcu nemaju bas puno pojma
<jelly> u linksu platis parsto kuna vise al mozes popricat i likovi su ljubazni i nesto znaju
<dodobas> to da... jos se nikad nisam tamo osjecao kao debil...
<dodobas> uvijek lijepo objasne
<hbogner> "dobavljac u skladistu je krvo vodio broj"
<hbogner> je, links mi najdrazi, uvjek fino popricas i poslje se osjecas pametnije
<jelly> meni su i jedan i drugi na 5 minuta pa u druge ducane ni ne idem
<jelly> ok, protis je na 10 minuta
<hbogner> pa di si tocno doma na tresnjevci?
<hbogner> negdje prema remizi
<hbogner> ja sam davnih dana stanovao tamo
<jelly> kod parka stara tresnjevka
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/asrock-b75-pro3--intel-b75-atx-dual-channel-4xddr3--1600-intel-hd-graphics-with-builtin-visuals-pixel-shader-50-directx-11-with-intel-ivy-bridge-cpu-pixel-shader-41-directx-101-with-intel/58150 hmm, to je skoro ista cijena
<jelly> (i policije i kaj god jos tam ima)
<hbogner> ovu NEMAJU 2 komada http://protis.hr/products/details/gigabyte-gab75d3v-1155-ib75-d3-s3-u3-dvi-a/57260
<jelly> cek asrock
<hbogner> nekako mi taj ashrock izgled aok
<jelly> negdje sam vidio jucer nesto da se asrock pokvario (bug.hr?  bug novina?), al ko zna
<hbogner> ima 4 ddr3 slota
<hbogner>  asrock opcenito ili taj model?
<hbogner> hmm, ili cekati 6 dana
<jelly-home> opcenito; specificno radilo se o nekoj B77 ploci
<jelly-home> al ko zna, ja nemam pojma o komponentama
<hbogner> ahaa, ma vidjet cu sutra, jutro je pametnije od veceri :D
<jelly-home> to svi kazu navecer
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> kak iz terminala pretraziti neki file
<SilverSpace> find: `weather': Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija
<SilverSpace> a znam sigurno da postoji 
<jelly-home> trazis ime datoteke ili sadrzaj?
<SilverSpace> datoteka bas koje imaju u svom imenu weather
<jelly-home> find /neki/direktorij -name '*weather*'
<jelly-home> . je tekući direktorij
<SilverSpace> ah u tome je bila fora krivo sam mjesto pretrazivao
<SilverSpace> zasto kod mene nista ne moze biti jednostavno 
<SilverSpace> uvijek na neki bug naletim 
<SilverSpace> lol ubuntu phone vec na intrenetu nazivaju Super Phone
<obruT> da ne bi ispalo super sranje od telefona :)
<obruT> ak ce se ponasat ko android na mom htc-u, bolje da ne izlazi :P
<dodobas> ubuntu skoro kao microsoft... uvijek zakasni na vlak ...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ne bi reko da kasne 
<dodobas> apple propada a ubnutu se fura na apple :P
<SilverSpace> hm ne bas na apple 
<dodobas> tolko serem... da me strah doci na ubuntu pivu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eh da trebali bi neko druzenje organizirati
<dodobas> mozda kad bi se pio guinness, pa da ga uzmem onako preventivno... kao laksativ
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ovo kaj vidim http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=ti_sZwq8uCo
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Ubuntu Phone OS, Views: 7529, Rating: 97.48032%
<SilverSpace> datase: i ne gledaj guzu u pozadini :)
<dodobas> pa bot je... to mu je posao :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-10
<Dantes> bok
<Dantes> imam problem , ne mogu podesiti lilo
<Dantes> tacnije, instalirao sam ubuntu pored windows 7 , i sad kad upalim racunar automatski mi bootuje ubuntu , ne daje mi opciju za windows 7 
<Dantes> pastie.org/private/rld3vgtwdpefbcakku818w
<Dantes> to je fdisk -l output 
<Dantes> molim za pomoc.
<MmikeDOMA> des
<vileni> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> mukla
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<MmikeDOMA> i ti, kapetane!
<BotaniCar> Zovi me Popaj ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Kad si zadnji put bil u srbina na Ravnicama ? 
<hbogner> jutro
<BotaniCar> o/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, neznam, nisam dugo. Ovaj na ravnicama mi je blizi, pa eto.
<Mmike> Iako sam redovno slasniju vjesalicu (punjenu) jeo na ravnicama.
<BotaniCar> A ako te pozovem na pivo i neku dijetalnu ruckinu ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Bi se dopelal ? :) 
<Mmike> Pa i bi, al' nemrem danas. Moram sutra zenu vozit doktoru glede pregleda post-operativnog, pa je sva usplahirena oko toga, pa ak odem veceras nekud, nece bit sretna :) Sjutra? ILi Sjubota?
<BotaniCar> Da da, nisam ni mislio danas, sutra je ok, subota jos bilja ! Cu te morati podsjetiti ? :D
<Mmike> Bilja, Bilja!
<Mmike> Hoces, naravno :) Ta poznamo se :)
<BotaniCar> Pitam, kajaznam, ozenil si se, to zna ljude prehititi :)
<Mmike> nah, solid as a rock :)
<BotaniCar> (y) !
<BotaniCar> ja sam uvjeren da ce se moje mane, ako ih pazljivo njegujem, negdje tijekom zivotnog puta pretvoriti u vrline ! 
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> meni treba empirijski dokaz :)
<Mmike> pribavio sam si konacno HTC wildfire, mali, koji cu koristiti kao remote AP (tj, wifi hotspot)
<Mmike> malo je ruzan i izgreban
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<BotaniCar> Cek, kaj tvoj novi telefon nema android 4.x ? Svi s 4.x (koliko sam informiran) mogu tetherati po defaultu, kaj ce ti jos jedan ?
<BotaniCar> imas posebnu karticu s jeftinijim dataplanom ? 
<dodobas> yelok
<BotaniCar> koja je razlika između punice i tumora?
<BotaniCar> -tumor može biti dobročudan.
<BotaniCar> bok, dodo
<dodobas> e Faunicar
<BotaniCar> mukumucim, da rezultat polucim, ooooooooook
<BotaniCar> **ooooooooj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, LOL :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da mogu tmobile karticu upiknit tam di vipnet nema 3g kak spada (hvar, korcula)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 'el ti punica dobro kuva ? To moju izvlaci uprkos tome sto je po svem drugom stereotip punice :) 
<Mmike> ok kuva
<Mmike> kcer joj kuva bolje :) al' nemoj nikom rec :)
<Mmike> ok je punica, ne mjesa se i to
<BotaniCar> To ti je jos rano reci :D
<Mmike> da :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> elou
<Mmike> weshmashian, i, jesi preso na kde? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne :)
<weshmashian> jos jedino moram skuzit kak rec gnomi da mi otvara novi prozor cak i kad imam neku appsu pokrenutu
<Mmike> middle cliick
<weshmashian> a bez da klikecem
<Mmike> ili alt-click
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> otvoris terminal i napises: gnome-terminal :)
<weshmashian> ...koristeci gnome ui :)
<weshmashian> ok, glup sam - alt-f2
<weshmashian> otvori fino prozorce da upisem kaj ocu pokrenut :D
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> da :)
<dodobas> jako dobar tekst -> http://www.cracked.com/article_18461_5-creepy-ways-video-games-are-trying-to-get-you-addicted.html
<Mmike> "...competitive games like Modern Warfare 2 are just sports for people who lack athleticism." :)
<weshmashian> to mozes rec i za sve board i card gejmove (ukljucujuci belu) :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da je autor clanka .. biased :) 
<BotaniCar> i hipster
<BotaniCar> pogotovo hipster
<weshmashian> nisam citao, jer kad dodjem na cracked.com tam i ostanem neko vrijeme
<weshmashian> isto ko i na redditu :)
<dodobas> "... Humans need a long-term goal to keep us going, and the world of addictive gaming has got this down to a science
<Mmike> mene reddit nikad nije uhvatio
<Mmike> al' cracked redovno provjeravam, dobar mi je :)
<dodobas> meni su sve to samo content agregatori.... koji imaju built-in human filtering...
<Mmike> cracked?
<Mmike> pa to lik pise
<dodobas> Mmike: yes, ali... na sajtovima tipa reddit imas ekipu koja je upvotat clanke koji su joj zanimljivi... tako da filtriraju smece...
<weshmashian> ono sto je digg zapravo trebo bit :)
<dodobas> a ako tebe bas zanima smece za neku temu.... gotovo uvijek postoji subreddt koji je specifican za to smece
<weshmashian> r/spacedicks
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> opet dropbox ne radi :)
<weshmashian> men' na debilanu dela (tm)
<SilverSpace> skroz cudna stvar jucer proradio na obje masine 
<SilverSpace> danas opet nece na desktopu na laptopu nisam pogledao
<SilverSpace> liberalna vladajuća garnitura
<SilverSpace> lol da bas su liberalni 
<Mmike> blaH
<Mmike> novi fir3efox i dalje sporiji od chrometa
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: probaj nightly :)
<hbogner> ko bi reko, protis ipak na kraju ima sve djellove
<BotaniCar|2> firefox je sporiji od svega
<dodobas> ste culi za... http://www.ingress.com/
<hbogner> xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu ili ubuntu? stroj je dovoljno jak za sve, ali vase subjektivno misljenje o desktopu em zanima
<obruT> dodobas: mislio sam da mislis na bazu :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja , kad moram, trosim ubuntu, treba se navic na to metiljavo sucelje, nece nestati 
<dodobas> hbogner: archlnux 
<BotaniCar|2> iako, stavi debian i postedi se muke :)
<dodobas> da vise jednom, naucis linux :)
<obruT> hbogner: mozda da instaliras nesto od toga i spucas MATE gore... ja trosim xubuntu, xfce je ok, ali nije ispoliran dovoljno, ima musica
<obruT> dodobas: kak arch stoji sa security updateovima ?
<hbogner> navikao sma na ubuntu 10.04 i na xubuntu noviji
<dodobas> obruT: jel vrtis arch na serveru? naravno da ne...
<dodobas> isto kao sto ne vrtis debian-sid na serveru
<obruT> nema to veze
<obruT> server ili desktop :) ocu redovite security updateove :)
<obruT> neprijatelj cuci na svim frontovima
<dodobas> obruT: kenjas...
<obruT> ne kenjam :)
<dodobas> ja imam update svaki dan
<dodobas> svaki dan novi upstream softver
<obruT> nist ja ne kenjam, samo pitam kak stoji s tim
<BotaniCar|2> ima obrut praf, isti tii kuki jel server ili desktop, ako nema dnevno 2 zetabajta nadogradnji, covjek mora pomisliti da je OS zakurac
<obruT> pa iskreno, mrzim te apdejtove kad su cesti, nerviraju, ali ne bih htio da mi os ne bude pokrpan cim se pojavi zakrpa :)
<dodobas> obruT: pa cim se zakrpa u upstreamu... dobijes paket
<obruT> dodobas: ok, to me zanima :)
<obruT> kazem, nisam koristio pa ne znam kak s time stoji, samo pitam, odmah panika :)
<obruT> jesu rijesili potpisivanje paketa ?
<dodobas> obruT: da
<BotaniCar|2> e, jel rijesio linux svijet UEFI boot ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ili i dalje ne daju MSu da im potpise certifikat ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Justin Bieber ima 12 slova isto kao i peeeeeedeeer !!! Slučajnost !? Ne bih rekao !
 * Mmike ne voli svog ispa :/
<dodobas> kako ovi studenti vole radit jedan na jedan relacije... pa to nije za vjerovat
<dodobas> a K znaju cemu sluze... + u skripti pise da moraju objasniti zasto bas zele korstiti 1on1
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kaj ti nisi bil amisovac, i zadovoljan
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i zadnjih par mjeseci sam nezadovoljan
<BotaniCar|2> ke bilo ?
<Mmike> pa puca 
<Mmike> svaki dan bar jednom
<Mmike> doduse, mozda su macke
<Mmike> jer su izgrizle gabl :)
<Mmike> kabl :)
<Mmike> pa bi morao novi metnit, a neda mi se
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi ti imao rpi spojen na nekvi monitor dok si ga instaliravao?
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa kakve ti to stetocine imas? ova moja macka mozda 2-3 puta bacila teglu na pod i to je to
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sudarila-se-dva-tramvaja-na-maksimirskoj-cesti-dvadesetak-osoba-zatrazilo-lijecnicku-pomoc/656377.aspx
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, a, opake
<BotaniCar|2> kaj je tu fino ? 
<Mmike> jedno pol godine su mirne bile
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, fino su se napenalili
<Mmike> weshmashian, i sad unazad mjesec i pol su postale nestasne opet
<BotaniCar|2> bah, cudne rijeci biras :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa kolko ih dugo imas? 
<Mmike> weshmashian, godinu i sitno
<Mmike> u prvih mjesec dana su napravile najvise stete
<Mmike> od toga, sjebale dve membrane na zvucnicima
<weshmashian> ah, uzeo stare ili mlade?
<Mmike> onda su dobile batina, pa su zaobilazile zvucnike jako dugo :)
<Mmike> mlade, cca 3-4 mjeseca stare
 * weshmashian ima svoju cca 6 godina
<Mmike> i bio mir dugo vremena
<Mmike> i u zadnjih mjesec dva, recimo
<weshmashian> jes' ih kastriro?
<Mmike> ujutro se dignem i nadjem svoju trenirku i 'radnu' majicu pod stolom, di im je buks a:)
<Mmike> tihani (zeni) izgrizle 2-3 majice
<Mmike> (jesu, zarezane obje)
<Mmike> to su buraz i sestra
<weshmashian> da niste stakore uzeli, zabunom? :)
<weshmashian> o, kayako, spor li si
<obruT> 12:12 < Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi ti imao rpi spojen na nekvi monitor dok si ga instaliravao?
<obruT> Mmike: sto to znaci ? :)
<Mmike> koje tocno? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, jelda? :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' ti pojeo sav ram? :)
<obruT> Mmike: pa ovo oko instaliravanja... uglavnom se ne radi o instaliravanju nego samo spucas image na SD karticu i onda to zbootas... eventualno mozes poslije raditi kemije s usb diskovima/stickovima, ali bez SD kartice nema bootanja
<weshmashian> Mmike: nije, jos :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: al' da, osjeti se pred kraj da cucla ko blesav
<Mmike> obruT, aha
<Mmike> obruT, fakata :)
<obruT> nema BIOS-a i takvih djidja :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, preporuka - nemoj kayako otvoriti iz onog portal dreka, nego tamo oznaci 'copy link adress' i onda to pejstaj u novi tab
<Mmike> i onda sve kayako tickete otvaraj iz toga
<Mmike> kad ti pojede ram, samo zatvori sve kayako tabove, i vratit ces ram
<Mmike> ako otvoris kayako direktno iz portal-dreka, onda ce ti i UI i nagios i sysmon i sva sranja sporo raditi
<weshmashian> o_O
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> aaaaah, izabrali sefu monitro i sad nije zadovoljan
<hbogner> wide screen
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak mislis na monitor 
<hbogner> *monitor
<SilverSpace> sd karticu slozio na citacu i sve ustekao u tv
<SilverSpace> aha vidim da ti sve objasnio obruT :)
<SilverSpace> http://shop.8devices.com/carambola-devboard
<SilverSpace> slozili su openwrt na to 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69WJuxghAQ8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: SSD1289-based display on a Carambola, Views: 4258, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> Can not deliver to Croatia
<SilverSpace> ovaj natpis najvise volim vidjeti :)
<SilverSpace> bar ne potrosim pare 
<SilverSpace> kaze mi danas postar kako sve vise i vise ima posla radi paketica iz hong konga 
<SilverSpace> Rpi stize mi sutra
<obruT> jel ima tko za prodat kakvih joysticka za c64 ?
<Mmike> a to je fakat tesko napravit :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: imam ja jedan s federima, i jedan s mikroprekidacima, mogu ti posuditi. 
<obruT> sto ? joystick ? pa ono, lako je za elektroniku i mikroprekidace, ali robusnu palicu/kuciste, nije bas trivijalno u kucnoj radinosti :)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: ma ja bih kupio, da je moje :)
<obruT> ak nekom padne na pamet igrat decathlon da ne bude poslije nismo znali :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kakav vi to vojni kayako imate :) Meni trenutno (otvoren cijeli tjeda, chrome) trosi 44Mb
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ce ti joystic? 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: dekathlon nisi mogao igrati na tastaturi
<obruT> za igranje igara :)
<obruT> tastatura ubija gust igranja starih arkada/pucacina
<BotaniCar|2> JOJ ! Wonderboy  :) 
<obruT> eh da, to je zabavna igra :)
<BotaniCar|2> 140Mb updateova na debianu ? :) To mi se vec dugo nije desilo 
<SilverSpace> joj samo bi se igrali :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kad nema zena za sex na raspolaganju, to bi radije .. ili pojeo nekaj nezdravo :9
<BotaniCar|2> Joj, Silver, jel ti jos cuvas rakiju za mene ? 
<SilverSpace> da jos je u ormaru
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: a nezdravo sam upravo pojeo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Milina, postoje naznake da idem s Mmiketom sutra/u subotu obic Srbina na Ravnicama, si zainteresiran da se pridruzis ? 
<SilverSpace> opa nezdravo zderanje :)
<BotaniCar|2> *gadan style*
<SilverSpace> i mogo bi vam se pridruziti tak mi je dosadno doma
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> nisam ja to tak zamislio
<Mmike> al' ovo je jos bolje :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: treba i tebi koja litrica :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj si ti zamislio ? Idemo svi izloziti zamisli i realizirati hibrid svih njih (nadam se da ce ukljucivati masno meso i titties bar) ! :)
<Mmike> mislio sam doc u tvoje selo pa da se druzimo
<Mmike> al' mozemo se i u srbinu podruzit :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/regije/sestorica-muskaraca-potukla-se-zbog-bureka-clanak-496027
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: imam SLUUCAJNO neku sitnu kintu u dzepu, pa da pojedemo nesto ko ljudi :) Ne znam kad ce se ponoviti :)
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, mogao bi i do mene, mali mi je sad vec u fazi da bi mu mogao pokazivati karte ( trikovi su mu za sad vec i to da pokusa s obje ruke nesto uhvatiti) ;)
<BotaniCar|2> "I woke up this morning, my DNS zones are nearly empty and Active Directory is sitting in a corner rocking back and forth crying.  What happened?"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: hebate ti fakat nis ne znas :) zoves ga u krivo vrijeme kad bus imal posel za njega npr. kositi travu u dvoristu :)
<Mmike> ǉudi!
<Mmike> ǆema nema!
<Mmike> ǌegovateǉice dolaze!
<ivoks> matere ti
<ivoks> jebes godisnji na kojem nemas mira
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: na kozi sam naucio da kad treba delat nema nikog. Mmikeu u cast i obranu ide to da ga je jednako nemoguce uloviti i za zajebanciju i za posel :9
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: nisam nikad imao drugaciji, svejedno mi te zao :(
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: :)
<budz0r> oj, kaj koristite za pracenje rss-ova?
<BotaniCar|2> nikaj , kad jesam, koristio sam neki nativni rss kolektor kaj sam na androidu imao 
<vileni> budz0r: feedly
<vileni> koristi google reader kao backend
<vileni> ali prikazuje ih puno preglednije
<budz0r> vileni: zelim se maknuti s google readera
<budz0r> pa trazim alternative
<budz0r> prvi kandidrat mi je za sada bloglines
<vileni> budz0r: zasto maknuti?
<budz0r> vileni: pa tako :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: sad me sjetilo, probao sam juce factory reset mobitela i instalaciju Nova-e , ono memory usage divljanje je nestalo i stvar sad radi skroz fino
<vileni> mislim, posto si vec tamo, nista te ne kosta da probas feedly
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: ne javlja se vise njegov launcher?
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: to mi je bio problem s GO-om, Nova mi je divljala s RAMom 
<budz0r> feedly cool, ali google reader u pozadini :)
<vileni> budz0r: jos ima i jako dobru android aplikaciju :)
<vileni> da nisam na to naletio, prestao bih opcenito pratiti rss-ove
<vileni> budz0r: mislim da moze raditi i bez googlea cak
<budz0r> vileni: ne pratim bas rssove na mobu
<vileni> budz0r: pa ni ja, ali svako toliko se nadjem u situaciji da mi je dosadno jer cekam ljude koji kasne
<vileni> a nemam nista osim moba :)
<hbogner> http://www.garmin.com.hr/Products/Compare.aspx?productID=374_701_371&kultura=hr koji bi vi uzeli :D ?
<BotaniCar|2> krajnje lijevi
<SilverSpace> da vam malo rastu zazubice http://twitpic.com/bu0da8/full rucak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Stari moj, ako nisam krivo procijenio velicinu onog na slici, to i ima samo za pod zub :)
<vileni> ja sam imao cobanac za rucak, ne djeluje tvoja fotka :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oregon je tu najbolji
<SilverSpace> Dakotu imam ja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: to je samo jedan komad :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: tak vec shtima :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je neki tz. punjeni cevap
<SilverSpace> sir sunka
 * BotaniCar|2 se uvjerava kako nije gladan
<BotaniCar|2> ne uspijevam
<vileni> ovo mi je bolja verzija punjenog cevapa, BotaniCar|2 ne otvaraj :D https://dl.dropbox.com/u/99472/pics/IMG_20130110_143609.JPG
 * BotaniCar|2 sjedi na rukama i gladnim okom gleda URL :)
<vileni> treba mi brzi sdcard za mob :)
<vileni> i da, note2, predobar
<BotaniCar|2> kak se to mjeri/gleda kod kupnje ? 
<vileni> imas class4 npr, sto bi trebalo znaciti da zapisuje barem 4MB/s
<vileni> class10 je pozeljno
<BotaniCar|2> ali kosta ko svetog petra kajgana, pretpostavljam
<vileni> pa nije toliko koliko bi ocekivao
<vileni> 16gb class10 za 127kn
<BotaniCar|2> Jebote ! To fakat i nije neka para, di to gledas ?
<vileni> diskont
<vileni> sad vidim samsung neki, 48/24 r/w za 113kn
<Mmike> vileni, di je to?
<vileni> http://diskont24.com/product.php?productid=121591&cat=467&page=5
<Mmike> kaj sad i cevape dilaju!?
<vileni> Mmike: krenuo pisati di je diskont
<vileni> :D
<vileni> cevap je zona grill u RI
 * Mmike kupi oneki dan sandisk 32G class10 za 230 kuna s dostavom
<vileni> sad neznam vise sto zelis
<vileni> nesmijem gledati hardver vise
<BotaniCar|2> ni ja, zazubice narastu brze nego kad gledam silverovu njupu :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> SDHC su one 'velike' kartice ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ili samo znaci high capacity ?
<vileni> ovo drugo
<vileni> velike su SD
<vileni> ovo je microSD 
 * SilverSpace bi trebao jednu sobu ili podrum za svu svoju elektroniku fina mala radionica
<BotaniCar|2> Ima li u Zagreb neku lokaciju na koju mogu odnijeti i besplatno reciklirati elektronicki otpad ? 
<vileni> ima! ali neznam gdje :)
<vileni> nama dolaze svako toliko, jer skupimo vece kolicine toga
<BotaniCar|2> svi 'znaju' da ima, nitko gdje :)
<BotaniCar|2> ma, ja bi kramu od doma izbacio iz ormara/kucice 
<vileni> ovi nama dolaze http://www.ee-otpad.com/sakupljanje-ee-otpada.php?gclid=CIyVzOP63bQCFUrwzAodwnUAeg
<BotaniCar|2> pa eto tamo karte i adrese ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<vileni> pa cak ti ni ne treba adresa, nazoves pa pitas jel bi besplatno dosli :)
<vileni> zadnja 2 puta smo imali za napuniti poveci kombi ovdje
<vileni> ali ponestalo nam crt-ova pa nije vise tako strasno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D nemam *tak* puno toga da bi mi dosli doma, vjerojatno , a i volim da mi rit vidi puta :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, 
<Mmike> ti si kayako maher
<Mmike> kad odem u ticket, imam 'edit'
<Mmike> i onda mogu dodati Third Party
<Mmike> i Cc:
<Mmike> koja je razlika?
<BotaniCar|2> de mi jos malo detalja, logiras se kao end user ili staff ? 
<dodobas> Hobbit HFR -> http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2013/01/pain_of_the_new
<Mmike> nemam pristup k'o end user
<BotaniCar|2> hird Party: A third party recipient added to a ticket is carbon copied all replies sent by a staff user. A third party is able to send email replies and have them appended to the ticket that was not originally created by them.
<BotaniCar|2>  
<BotaniCar|2> CC Users: A CC user who has been added to a ticket is carbon copied all replies sent by a staff user.
<Mmike> ja sam uvijek stqaff
<Mmike> da, znam i ja to procitat :)
<Mmike> al' koija je razlika?
<Mmike> third party moze odgovarat, cc nemre?
<BotaniCar|2> cc ne mora nuzno biti u listi korisnika koji mogu poslatzi reply ( mi recimo imamo ukljuceno da moras biti registrirani korisnik da bi mogao replyati ili otvarati ticket, ovo overrajda to)
<BotaniCar|2> Isto tako mozes imati klijentsku kompaniju s 10 clanova, od kojih 10/10 mora moci vidjeti tickete, a 1/10 smije otvarati novi/odgovarati, ovo overrajda i to 
<BotaniCar|2> uglavnom, ako se dobro sjecam kak si vas setup opisao, vama je oboje isto :)
<BotaniCar|2> jos 50 minuta pa cu se imati priliku 90 min voziti doma :) A onda KLOPAAAAAAA
<Mmike> poprabvilo auto?
<Mmike> stavio sam u 'third party'
<Mmike> pa cemo sad vidjet
<BotaniCar|2> Jok, jos jedno 3 tjedna. ZET!! 
<BotaniCar|2> Mozda me kojekakav kontrolor istuce, iako imam kartu :9
<BotaniCar|2> http://i.imgur.com/dVewB.gif
<SilverSpace> Aplikacija nije kompatibilna ni s jednim vašim uređajem.
<BotaniCar|2> Install anyway ! 
<SilverSpace> wtf do nedavno radila
<BotaniCar|2> Go home application, you're drunk
<hbogner> hmm, sad napajanje u kutiji izgleda nece bit dovoljno jako za sve :(
<hbogner> grr
<SilverSpace> Taj se artikl ne može instalirati u zemlji vašeg uređaja.
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, znaci nije kriv tvoj uredjaj nego to odakle si rodom :)
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> Morate instalirati ovu aplikaciju prije slanja na pregled.
<SilverSpace> eh kvaka
<SilverSpace> kaj je najbolje app napravio GOOGLE INC.
<SilverSpace> i radila je
<SilverSpace> pih 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> danas instliravm rpi
<Mmike> tako mi kruha s mlijekom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odakle si ono reko da krenem?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjW1iq4IO2k
<datase> Mmike: Title: Jackson five-Blame it on the boogie, Views: 10750098, Rating: 98.60928%
<hbogner> grr, mozda cu morat i nova napajanja kupovat za ove kompove
<hbogner> ovo ima atx 12v 1x4 konektor a maticna  atx 12v 2x4
<hbogner> jos bi ovo 1x4 proslo da jer dual core
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zavisi kaj hoces 
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<SilverSpace> od tuda
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jos nisi naucio da se kuciste i napajanje odvojeno kupuje :)
<hbogner> jesam ja, al drugi me neslusaju
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ja sam trazi 600w napajanje, dobio kuciste sa 420w
<obruT> Mmike: odjebi sve i stavio riscos gore... ili netbsd :) kakvi debiani, kakvi linuxi :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi mozda probavao sto crosscompileat za linux na rpi ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hocu gledat divixe na tome :) mozda slusat muziku :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: onda imas xbmc za to sve tj. openelec meni radi ok
<hbogner> odoh offline, mjenjam 10/100 switch sa 10/100/1000, sutra cemo bit produktivniji :d
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de nadjem to?
<Mmike> obruT, budem, cek da prvo osnove prodjem :)
<SilverSpace> http://openelec.thestateofme.com/  zadnji image r12823.img.zip
<SilverSpace> tu ti nema nista osim xbmc
<SilverSpace> ako oces x e
<SilverSpace> onda sluzbena stranica http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads
<SilverSpace> mada svi su ti gui jako spori na tome 
<SilverSpace> openelec zakon za xbmc media player
<hbogner> jaoo sto je ljepa gigabitna mreza
<hbogner> kako ce sad backup ici brze
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> brze ne znacu uvijek da je bolje
<hbogner> i ovdje svi portovi rade
<hbogner> za razliku od starog gdje neki nisu radili uopce
<icota> kako to da vi na #ubuntu-hr non stop chatate a #linux.hr frula
<hbogner> mi smo druzeljubivi :D
<hbogner> jel tako druze SilverSpace, dodji da te ljubim
<hbogner> :D
<icota> hehe, ali nije prije bilo tako
<icota> nešto se desilo u vama ubuntistima :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: yep :)
<SilverSpace> icota: kaj bi se desilo 
<icota> valjda čitava vaša ta filozofija "humanity"
<icota> linux općenito je više za introvertne bradate ljude
<SilverSpace> mi se ovdje uvijek zajebajemo 
<SilverSpace> i o svem i svacem brujimo
<icota> vidim :)
<hbogner> ovdje ima vise bradatih
<hbogner> di si na igustinu vidio bradu, na zowey, ...
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj i ti se vise ne brijes :)
<icota> zowey se ne računa! :D
<hbogner> a vidje dodobas obruT pomalo ja, ima nas jos sigurno
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kultivirano
<icota> ja sam dosta bradat na oba kanala i to prava ona neuzdržavana (neckbeard)
<icota> ljudi mi kažu da sam 'besprizoran' :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, cek, xbmc nema gui?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kak nema?
<Mmike> uili ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: xbmc je 
<SilverSpace> nema linux gui
<Mmike> SilverSpace mada svi su ti gui jako spori na tome 
<Mmike> SilverSpace openelec zakon za xbmc media player
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj hoces rec tu
<icota> oće valjda reć da je to samo openGL
<SilverSpace> raspbian ima lxde
<SilverSpace> ovdje na openelec je samo xbmc 
<SilverSpace> ja na raspbian nisam uspio sloziti xbmc ili mi se rusio ili zamrzavao
<icota> nisam znao da raspbian ima išta, vrtim ga na rpi i nisam primjetio
<SilverSpace> icota: da se sloziti samo kaj je mene zajebavao 
<icota> jako sam zadovoljan time inače, zamisli xbmc za $25, koja demokracija!
<icota> primjetno je sporiji nego na HTPC ali svejedno vau
<SilverSpace> da radi sporije ali ok sve mi pleya
<icota> yupp
<SilverSpace> zato sam i presao na openelec zanima me samo xbmc
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj mi sve radi sa daljincem na tv
<SilverSpace> najbrze od svih kaj sam probao mi je arch radio
<SilverSpace> ali mi se xbmc zamrzavao pa odustah od njega
<icota> ma ono meni je ovaj radio 'iz kutije' odmah, pa nisam ni gledao alternative
<icota> baš je commodity :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> thnx lads
<Mmike> idem u metro
<Mmike> ajdte
<SilverSpace> trositi pare 
<SilverSpace> :)
<icota> ja isto moram tamo uskoro, kupit ona masna pakiranja juhe i tako
<icota> možda 10 kg mesa za kebape, kuvat to doma, napravit partay :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<icota> super je metro
<SilverSpace> uh majke ti http://is.gd/xFc3Li sad smo nahebali :)
<Mmike> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze-backports/rtorrent
<Mmike> i di da ja sad nadjem libxmlrpc-core-c3
<Mmike> skompajlirat nesto na starom pentijumu 4.... traje
<jelly-home> Mmike: broken backport is broken
<jelly-home> sam si zbuildaj libtorrent* i rtorrent iz deb-src-a, ne bi smio biti problem
<Mmike> jelly-home, to se cesto desi da su backportsi potrgani?
<Mmike> postgres related stuff mi nikad nie bio potrgan
<Mmike> ma skinuo sors od 0.9.3 i to zbildao
<Mmike> i libtorrent od tamo
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> prvi put vidim
<Mmike> u sidu se taj libxmlrpc preimenovao u to na kaj rtorrent dependa sad
<Mmike> pa vjerojatno zato
<Mmike> netko nije pazio :)
<jelly-home> <bwh> The only place binary dependencies get checked is in unstable>testing propagation
<jelly-home> <jelly-home> oh, so bpo uploads can be completely broken?
<jelly-home> <bwh> yes!
<jelly-home> <bwh> It is customary for the maintainer to at least try installing before uploading, though...
<jelly-home> ocito se ovaj put ovo zanje nije desilo
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> iako, malo sam se ohladio upravo spram backportsa i postsgresa od tamo
<Mmike> al' onaj mr pitt je kul lik
<Mmike> pa nebi trebalo biti problema
<Mmike> idem malo gledat plodove kompajliranja rtorrenta
<Mmike> uzivajte
<Mmike> jelly thnx na infotu
<hbogner> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/01/10/1457236/openstreetmap-hits-one-million-registered-users
<hbogner> za zainteresirane
<obruT> cak i ne izgleda lose... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDBIXSXl27w
<datase> obruT: Title: Gas Guzzlers: Combat Carnage video recenzija | HCL.hr, Views: 9008, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> obruT: dobitna konbinacija pucacina i voznja :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<Hrki> koja je razlika izmedju google mapsa i tog open mapa?
<obruT> Hrki: ovaj open je community driven i slobodan
<Hrki> pod slobodan mislis da se mogu skidati mape?
<obruT> da
<obruT> mozes sve skinut na svoj komp, prckat po tome koliko hoces... s tim da bi izmjene trebao vratiti zajednici :)
<Hrki> fora, nekak mi se cini brzi nego googleov
<Hrki> bookmarked :D
<obruT> slobodno se pridruzi uredjivanju :)
<Hrki> a s cime se uređuje? :D
<obruT> moze se i online, a imas i aplikacije za to, instaliras aplikaciju, povuces dataset i uredjujes
<obruT> udavi hbognera oko toga, mislim da ce ti on dati najbolje savjete
<Hrki> heh, bas malo gledam grad, i cini mi se da je dobro napravljeno :D
<Hrki> ali mogo bi neke modifikacije napravit :) npr, dodat nove semafore, banke
<obruT> vrijeme je za spat...
<obruT> lakunoc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-11
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> Mmike: baci oko http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2013/01/10/more-on-postgres-performance/
<dodobas> a moš' i dva
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar|2> Q: How many CIOs does it take to screw in a light bulb?
<BotaniCar|2> A: can't we just move it to the cloud 
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<obruT> true true :)
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar|2> jel mozete vi otvoriti 'calendar' s lijeve strane , iza URL-a http://learn.gs1.org
<weshmashian> da ak kliknem na neki drugi link prvo
<weshmashian> a i onda dobijem da je calendar empty
<BotaniCar> Fala, Para
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> stigo Rpi
<weshmashian> meni stigo nepoznat carinski paket..
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: cisto sumljam da je nepoznati :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: mozda je bomba!
<weshmashian> sve kaj sam narucil mi je stiglo vec
<SilverSpace> ma kujac sad ce svaku petardu proglasiti bombom, novinarska posla
<SilverSpace> to je isto ko sa samoubistvima cim novinari pocnu pisati o tome dogode se dva tri zaredom
<SilverSpace> u nekim zemljama je o tome zabranjeno pisati ili mora biti na zadnjim stranicama novina
<jelly> isto kao sto ne bi smjeli pisati o likovima koji odu i poubijaju razred u skoli
<SilverSpace> odoh malo van 
<jelly> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/01/17000-linux-powered-rifle-brings-auto-aim-to-the-real-world/
<SilverSpace> malo sam se smrzo
<SilverSpace> jelly: si pogledao video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rSBhZUeADRs#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: TrackingPoint Trailer -- Shot Show #12451, Views: 34520, Rating: 81.568632%
<jelly> ne jos
<SilverSpace> idu mi na kurac ovi novinari 
<BotaniCar> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/01/17000-linux-powered-rifle-brings-auto-aim-to-the-real-world/
<BotaniCar> ahaha, sad sam skuzio da je jelly to vec dao :) 
<obruT> novinari ? sto toga postoji jos ? :)
 * obruT ima feeling da su novinari vrsta na izumiranju
<vileni> po nasim portalima, izumrli su odavno
<obruT> tamo ih nikad nije ni bilo :) tu i tamo se ohrabrim pa prelistam vecernji ili jutarnji u menzi di jedemo... strasno je kakvih unutra zbljuvotina ima
<vileni> vecernji i jutarnji, pa cak i index ima kvalitetnije tekstove od toga :)
<BotaniCar> To ne moze biti istina, da Vecernji ne valja, vlast ga ne bi drzala na (pod)platnoj listi jos uvijek 
<vileni> da, to otprilike objasnjava njegovu kvalitetu :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obruT> evo javlja ekipa da se u podne cula eksplozija u centru :) kao da je dosla s gornjeg grada, a navodno se izdimilio iz lotrscaka :)
<BotaniCar> Hmm, cetnicka paravojna masinerija se budi ! Dobro da nas je onaj biskup vec pozvao na ustanak pa sam ocistio puske i haubicu 
 * obruT je podmazo svoj portabilni visecjevni bacac raketa
<BotaniCar> cini se da svi drugi idu u revoluciju bez lubrikanata :)
<BotaniCar> ahahaha https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/603372_450399851686375_719246915_n.jpg Mmike weshmashian
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: :)))
<BotaniCar> ppl from pr0n industry :) 
<weshmashian> we do porn so you don't have to!
<weshmashian> or something
<SilverSpace> sad fino zapakiraju u plasticnu kutiju http://ubuntuone.com/7i6tKZjNfKKe798yPe2yzy
<BotaniCar> RP ? http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/600353_2273238806805_785082665_n.jpg 
<jelly> not safe for anyone
<BotaniCar> But, it has a gold chain ! :) 
<SilverSpace> od kuda vi to stavljate linkove kaj ja ni jednoga ne mogu otvoriti
<BotaniCar> :) c c c , nemas facebook ! :) 
<SilverSpace> ne
<BotaniCar> Pravo ti budi onda, u stvari imas srece :) 
<hbogner_> SilverSpace, http://9gag.com/
<hbogner_> eto tu imas isto par
<hbogner_> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6305221_460s.jpg
<hbogner_> recimo ovo
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ha daa
<SilverSpace> vidim sve vas Mmike navuko na p00rn
<BotaniCar> Savrseno mi odgovara da okrivim mmikea 
<SilverSpace> wtf kaj je ovo http://9gag.com/gag/6305358
<jelly> buu 9gag :-(
<BotaniCar> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnje tamo otisao, a sad nemrem prestati klikati :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vura, jebate
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<SilverSpace> :P
<jelly> imgur ftw
<jelly> 9gag ftl
<SilverSpace> vise mi lici na cijevno pojacalo 
<jelly> oho, niksice
<BotaniCar> cRijevno :) 
<BotaniCar> imgur je fakat ok 
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nixie_tube
<SilverSpace> http://imgur.com/gallery/oSUPD sa ovime bi bio glavna faca u gradu 
<SilverSpace> jelly: nis to do sad vidio 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<jelly> jedva se sjecam da sam vidio davno crno-bijelu telku sa 4 kanala i tim
<weshmashian> reddit ftw!
<jelly> za reddit nemam vremena ni volje
 * jelly samo slike pogleda
<weshmashian> reddit ti je samo ak' zelis znat context iza fotke na imguru :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> That's a no 
<weshmashian> ye of little mouse-clicks
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> ljesnjak stangica iz dubravice
<SilverSpace> spageti vestern od tarantina nije losh samo kaj traje 2:45 minuta
<hbogner> ej ljudi
<hbogner> ako mi "dmesg | grep eth" nejavi nikaj znaci da mrezna neradi jelda
<hbogner> jer na drugom kompu mi izlista
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hm ak je tu u dmesg nema onda tesko da radi 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, koji klinac se dogadja
<SilverSpace> ifconfig
<hbogner> win prepoznaju mreznu linux ne
<SilverSpace> kaj ti tu kaze
<hbogner> ifconfig je davao samo lo
<hbogner> bez eth
<SilverSpace> eh da
<hbogner> ni lampice nisu blicale
<hbogner> na drugom kompu sa win ubacio linux i neradi mreza, wratim win radi mreza
<hbogner> koji klinac
<SilverSpace> neka glupa kartica je u chipu 
<SilverSpace> jes gledao na netu za tu plocu 
<hbogner> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4149#ov
<SilverSpace> ima li je u lspci
<hbogner> neznam ti sad rec, win stroj radi upgrade, a ovaj idem testirat sa win instalacijom da znam jel na win radi :D
<hbogner> ok, reko bi da je wifi, al eth
<hbogner> to mi se jos nije desilo
<hbogner> i testirao sa 12.04.1
<hbogner> mozda 12.10 vec imaq to rjeseno
<hbogner> aargth, cek trewba mi mrezni, kabel bbl
<hbogner> atheros ar81 family
<hbogner> Due to different Linux support condition provided by chipset vendors, please download Linux driver from chipset vendors' website or 3rd party website.
<jelly> koj mu je pciid
<hbogner> na win radi
<hbogner> jelly, cwk da zgasim win i pokrebem live cd na tom stroju :D
<igustin> Skupština HULK-a u utorak, 22.01.2013 u 19:00 http://is.gd/HAQntl
<hbogner> taman kad se vratim u rh :D
<hbogner> igustin, ponesi salica i anljepnica za prodat
<igustin> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sudo lshw -C Network
<SilverSpace> ovo bi ti trebalo tocno ispisati
<Mmike> igustin, znal' se gdje, il' se jos nezna ? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, zasto pretpostavljas da je mrezna eth? :)
<igustin> Mmike: vjerojatno FER, ali čekam potvrdu rezervacije prostora
<igustin> Mmike: pa nije vrag da ćeš ovaj put uspjet doć?!? o.O
<Mmike> igustin, sve od sebe dati cu!
<hbogner> SilverSpace, -network unclaimed
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/t4uuRLpC
<hbogner> Mmike, pa navika :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hm prenovu plocu imas ili kao sto rekoh ne volim gigabyte ja ni sa jednom nisam prosho lisho :)
<SilverSpace> samo problemi
<hbogner> ge ge ge
<hbogner> *he *he *he
<hbogner> probat cu sa 12.10 :D
<SilverSpace> ili probaj dodati onaj  backports modules tako nekako
<hbogner> ma bitno da sam skuzio da radi
<hbogner> da nie pokvarena
<hbogner> koji modul?
<SilverSpace> linux-backports-modules-headers-quantal mislim da je to taj 
<SilverSpace> za quantal
<hbogner> 12.04? neznam ti ja po nazivima, smao po brojevima
<hbogner> kako je ljepo na 4 jezgre i 16 giga rama :D
<hbogner> sve brze radi :D
<jelly-home> a tek kad tutnes ssd
<hbogner> kolko swapa bi preporuucili?
<hbogner> neplanirma nikakvu hibernaciju ni sleep
<jelly-home> aVMove?
<hbogner> njih da
<hbogner> jedan do dva
<jelly-home> ma jebo, daj mu 1-2GB, i kad napuni 1 je previse
<hbogner> mislio mu dat 4 max
<hbogner> cisto reda radi :D
<jelly-home> ne
<hbogner> ne, nego 1-2 znaci
<jelly-home> nemas nikakve sanse da ti je stroj upotrebljiv ako naswapa do 4GB
<hbogner> istina, sto manje to bolje :D
<jelly-home> to radi jedino kad stavis swap na ssd... a ram je jeftiniji od ssda ;-)
<hbogner> 1308mb onda :D
<jelly-home> zvuci ok
<jelly-home> pogotovo 308
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> volim okrugle brojeve pa je ovo ostalo :D
<hbogner> a kasniej lako sve to prosirim/smanjim :D
<jelly-home> ak ces slagati raid1 poslije, nemoj ici preko nazivne brojke (dakle ako je disk od 2TB, ne ici preko 2,000,000,000,000 B)
<hbogner> ma lako kasnije sve pregazim, ipak je to gnjilux :D
<jelly-home> /exec -o ping gnjilux.srk.fer.hr
<hbogner> na drugom stroju vec virtualiziram
<hbogner> kako je ljepo na tako necem radit
<hbogner> jaoo
<hbogner> leti sve sad
<hbogner> i dobijo sam ljepi velki 24" led monitor
<hbogner> weee
<jelly-home> ips matrica?
<hbogner> philips 247E3LSU2/00
<hbogner> tj dobijem ga ak se sefu nesvidi
<hbogner> nema hdmi, a njemu treba hdmi :D
<hbogner> ak mu se svidi onda ja dobivam njegov 23"sony
<jelly-home> pa ima dvi-d valjda
<hbogner> njema ljaptop dvi
<hbogner> samo vga i hdmi
<hbogner> meni pase dvi i vga sto ima
<jelly-home> hdmi i dvi-d su kompatibilni, samo pasivni adapter
<jelly-home> za 15kn
<hbogner> bum mu to rekao
<hbogner> super znaci jos jedna briga manje
<hbogner> tak sam si i mislio 
<hbogner> znao sam za vga-dvi
<jelly-home> hm TN matrica
<hbogner> o klinac krasni ni grub se nije instalirao
<hbogner> gasim ga i nasdtavljam za tjedan dana
<hbogner> nemam sad s njim vise zivaca, moram drugi osposobit
<jelly-home> sretan snijeg, ili kajgod
<hbogner> nope, OSM radionice u Wales-u
<hbogner> nema bas pancerica za mene :D
<jelly-home> bar ces velski naucit :-D
<SilverSpace> eto nis dirao i opet ne radi dropbox
<SilverSpace> wtf
<hbogner> neeemrem
<hbogner> idem doma
<hbogner> sutra radje dodjem
<hbogner> sad ni gledat nemrem
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, meni se danas kroz dan u jednom trenutku ucinilo da mi dropbox ne radi, ali sve je bilo okay... bilo je samo pitanje lose wireless veze prema pristupnoj tocki
<SilverSpace> eto nece i nece http://ubuntuone.com/5uGyARLrSr3VyzIsj56MXP
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim radilo jedan dan 
<jelly-home> vidi da koristis U1 pa se buni
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kad iz terminala pokrenem ne ispise nista sve ok 
<SilverSpace> jednostavno se ne spoji na internet
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-12
<hbogner> kako nevolim neuspjesen win instalacije
<hbogner> skuzio kaj ej sa linux mrezom modprobe alx
<hbogner> trebam prvo skinut i mejkat
<hbogner> ali me onda hebe uefi :D
<hbogner> nece se dignut linux
<hbogner> jedini os na disku
<hbogner> ok i sad shebao win instalaciju :(
<hbogner> ipak nisam
<dodobas> yello
<hbogner> ola
<MmikeDOMA> procitao sam - kako nevolim napusen win instalirat :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, e tak sam se jucer osjecao, mozda zato nie uspojelo
<MmikeDOMA> mozda smao nisi u treningu :)
<MmikeDOMA> joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooj
<MmikeDOMA> jutra li suncanog
<MmikeDOMA> super mi je otic spavat u ponoc i probudit se u 10 :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, jesam u treningu sam ketonal vs brufen :D
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, huh, pa kaj ti je?
<hbogner> ledja
<hbogner> uhvatilo me sredinom 11 mjeseca
<hbogner> i nepusat
<MmikeDOMA> uhaj
<MmikeDOMA> doktora
<MmikeDOMA> fizikalne
<MmikeDOMA> vjezbe
<MmikeDOMA> 2 mjeseca tih tableta ti je malo too much
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, topic
<MmikeDOMA> odo u novi kernel
<MmikeDOMA> brb
<hbogner> bio kod doktora, kod reumatokoga, dobio dodatne pretrage, rengen, terapije, ali terapije tek krajem 2. mjeseca na redu
<dodobas> hbogner: koje godine ?
<hbogner> nes vjerovat al ove
<hbogner> al narucio se prije bozica :D
<hbogner> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-distributed-denial-service-ddos-legal-form-protesting/X3drjwZY
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> danas opet radi DB iz neobjasnjivog razloga :)
<SilverSpace> o da novi Rpi sa 512MB mi dosta bolje radi 
<SilverSpace> bar mi se cini
<dodobas> SilverSpace: mozda ti se cini da ti se cini, pa nisi siguran jel ti se cini ili ti se samo cini :)
<SilverSpace> :) ne radi sigurno bolje
<Mmike> steta, ak ne radi sigurno bolje :/
<Mmike> ja imam 512MB
<SilverSpace> na starom mi se znao zablokirati na 512mb jos nije ni jednom 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nova epizoda last resort
<Mmike> Wo-Ah!
<Mmike> kad isla, sinoc?
<Mmike> kako je glup android4.1 dialer
<Mmike> moram 3 puta stisnut 'call' tipku da bi ovaj zvao
<SilverSpace> eh da dialer 
<SilverSpace> ja koristim ex dialer
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zash si ja ne instaliram touchpal
<Mmike> to je beyond me
<SilverSpace> TouchPal uh nikako se nisam snasao na tome 
<SilverSpace> uzas 
<SilverSpace> 8pen mi je bio tak tak
<Mmike> zakai?
<Mmike> meni izvrstan bio
<SilverSpace> nisam mogo napisati na TouchPal nis 
<SilverSpace> a da nisam morao ispravljati sporo
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> to je dialer, silverspace :)
<SilverSpace> ah ja mislio na tipkovnicu
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> btw, jesi se cuo s botanicarem mozda danas?
<Mmike> trebali smo se kakti vidjet/nac
<Mmike> al' nist od toga
<Mmike> ne javlja se prasac :)
<SilverSpace> lol ne nema ga nigdje dobio pare pa se negdje zapio sigurno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mene ovo zadnje i predzadnje podsjeca na racun bez krcmara :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-13
<jelly-home> sniježi
<dodobas> yelloo
<MmikeDOMA> jo
<vileni> jojo
<vileni> sta mislite, jel ce mi trebati lopata sutra
<vileni> pitanje 2, jel radio tko sa OpenFOAM?
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, vrlo moguce
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: to bi mogao biti problem, posto ju nemam :)
<vileni> hah, kaze openfoam da mogu kompajlirati na vise strojeva odjednom
<MmikeDOMA> tja
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> vish
<MmikeDOMA> mogao/morao bi i ja vidjet jel' me zapada ciscenje ovih dana
<MmikeDOMA> jer, tvrde ovi da bi snijeg mogao 7 dana padati
<vileni> kod nas nema raspored
<MmikeDOMA> sto bi to bilo dobro :)
<MmikeDOMA> da pada 7 dana u komadu! :)
<vileni> pa ja se nebih previse bunio
<vileni> sad me jedino brine da mi ralica ne zatrpa auto
<vileni> posto je uz cestu, da mi je tu u ulici bio bi siguran
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, :P
<MmikeDOMA> znal' netko neki alat kojim bih mogao izgrafirati povecanje direktorija
<MmikeDOMA> imao sam du /neki/dir pokrenut u petlji, svakih 2 minute, u zadnja 2 dana, i sad bih to nekako vizualizirao
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, vileni: zakaj ne xbian?
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: nemam rpi! :) doniraj mi jedan pa cu ti odgovarati na pitanja :)
<vileni> rekao bih da mi se chrome raspada
<jelly-home> trebat ce lopata veceras ak ovako nastavi
<dodobas> oh, yes... nisam stavio zimske gume na biciklo :)
<SilverSpace> dan bijeli
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: jednostavno mi je bolji openelec brze se razvija svakodnevno skoro 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, a probao si i xbian?
<SilverSpace> da jesam 
<SilverSpace> vidin ima nova verzija pa cu ga opet probati
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam to metnijo gore
<MmikeDOMA> moram nesh dovrsit pa cu kroz jedno 2-3 sata se s tim poigrati
<MmikeDOMA> a i juha mi se mora skuhat :)
<SilverSpace> :) dobar tek 
<SilverSpace> ja upravo teletinu malo prije maznuo i kavu popio sa hbogner 
<SilverSpace> u caffe
<MmikeDOMA> opla
<MmikeDOMA> fino
<MmikeDOMA> de ste bili?
<MmikeDOMA> uh, telefina
<SilverSpace> telefinu domam mama isplekla sa krunpiricima 
 * MmikeDOMA slini
<SilverSpace> hbogner doso do mene rteba mu gps
<SilverSpace> pa mu posudio pa smo u caffe popili kavu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad instaliram xbian ili openelec, jel' kuzi to DHCP i slicno?
<Mmike> ili moram na njega, i onda s njega mrezu posloziti?
<Mmike> kaj, prestalo padat...
<SilverSpace> ne sve kuzi 
<SilverSpace> openelecu i ssh radi po defaultu
<SilverSpace> evo sad cu probati opet xbian 
<Mmike> znaci, upalim, pristekam na mrezu, i mogu se usshjat gore
<Mmike> jos da nadjem defaultni ssh password :)
<SilverSpace> root openelec 
<SilverSpace> xbian neznam 
<SilverSpace> raspberry
<SilverSpace> je pas
<Mmike> e, a one lampice, crvena, 2 zelene i zuta
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<SilverSpace> power i mreza
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> smao nije to password
<Mmike> drek
<SilverSpace> promjenis pass
<Mmike> da, al' koji je defaultni
<SilverSpace> kaj si xbian istalirao
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nije root username
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> xbian
<SilverSpace> da malo su nesto promjenili
<SilverSpace> mada jos zaostju za openelec
<SilverSpace> sto se tice novije verzije
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probat cemo i to
<Mmike> nemam sshfs na ovome
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> xbian@xbian:~# uname -a
<Mmike> Linux xbian 3.6.11+ #10 PREEMPT Thu Jan 3 20:53:38 CET 2013 armv6l GNU/Linux
<Mmike> weeee
<SilverSpace> za sad radi 
<SilverSpace> fale mi skripte sa openelec :)
<SilverSpace> bah ne radi samba po defoltu
<SilverSpace> ifconfig ne radi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak ugasim rpi?
<SilverSpace> iz xbmc 
<SilverSpace> imas dolje lijevo ikonu
<Mmike> a ak nemam? :)
<Mmike> nisam js na telku spojio 
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> gle nemaju ni  shutdown ni halt
<SilverSpace> hebes xbian :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=24162
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> i forum im je potrgan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' mogu na openelecu rec nesto a-la apt-get install ?
<SilverSpace> ne nema na elec apt-get
<SilverSpace> sve se instalira preko repozitorija 
<SilverSpace> iz xbmc
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> pa ima apt-get :)
<Mmike> ima i poweroff
<Mmike> smao moras root bit :)
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> xbian 
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> weee
<Mmike> sad jos da wireless poslozimo
<SilverSpace> malo cu se i ja poigrati sad sa xbin
<SilverSpace> ja naucio na elec i par skripti gore mi super 
<SilverSpace> tam sam root po defoltu
<Mmike> ma mrak!
<Mmike> ima i sshfs i autofs i sve ima
<Mmike> kul ;)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> usteko sam USB
<Mmike> i sve mi stalo :)
<SilverSpace> potegnulo previse struje
<SilverSpace> slab ti adapter 
<SilverSpace> ja ne smijem misa ustekati 
<SilverSpace> i tipkovnicu
<SilverSpace> slab mi adapter
<ivoks> armv6 :)
<SilverSpace> na 2A adapter radi
<ivoks> pa jebte... daj si desire raskopaj i uzmi njegov CPU, bolji je od toga sto imas :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije u tome bit
<SilverSpace> glavno da radi ono za kaj je namjenjen 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma znam, samo podjebavam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja se ipak vracam na openelec
<SilverSpace> imaju brzi razvoj svakodnevni update
<SilverSpace> i fale mi skripte 
<ivoks> dobro je da ima distribucija koje jos podrzavaju armv6
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ti velis na ubuntu phone 
<SilverSpace> meni je prvi dojam odlican
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/19488_10200341419158581_641258981_n.jpg
<ivoks> da, i meni se svidja...
<Mmike> Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<Mmike>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Function not implemented.
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je debian, koliko vidim
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj to je sa bordanja :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nije debian, nego xbian ili sto vec
<ivoks> Mmike: koliko ja znam, debian ne builda za armv6
<Mmike> No DHCPOFFERS received.
 * Mmike spits
<ivoks> The Raspberry Pi is an ARM11 processor supporting the ARMv6 instruction set and VFPv2 hardware floating point. Performance is being sacrificed to retain compatibility with code compiled without support for the VFP. It is also potentially missing out on faster, more optimised instructions introduced with the ARMv5 and ARMv6 instruction sets. The Raspberry Pi is a victim of the compromises made between performance and compatibility when standardising the
<jelly-home> "armv6 je krama" u prijevodu
<ivoks> http://www.memetic.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/rpi-elhf-mp1.jpg
<jelly-home> ALI i krama, kad se standardizira i proda u velikoj kolicini jeftino, moze biti jako korisna 
<ivoks> moze, daleko od toga da ne moze
 * jelly-home ceka da cubieboard stigne... to je bar Cortex-A8
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kako tvoj stick 
<SilverSpace> jesi se sto igrao
<ivoks> vrijeme je za krenuti prema areni
<ivoks> e...
<ivoks> snimio sam 20ak filmica s go pro na kacigi
<SilverSpace> uh da hokej
<ivoks> sto na pisti, sto van piste
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne boota se, brijem da se pregrijao nakon sto je 12 sati bio ukljucen i imao dosta struje kroz usb nadostuk
<jelly-home> prva verzija MK802 sticka nema power kontroler koji novije imaju
<Mmike> covjece, ovaj usb wifi stick se grije za poludit
<Mmike> super 
<Mmike> i munin-node cu si metnit
<Mmike> pa cu grafice imat
<Mmike> yu yu yu 
<jelly-home> heh, moj usb ethernet stick se isto grije ko lud 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: eh 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak sloziti taj munin da vidim 
<SilverSpace> koji se ne grije svi se griju
<SilverSpace> moj rpi radi na 900Mhz
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, mosh slozit da ti sve bude na rpiju
<Mmike> al' ja cu slozit samo munin-node, to je drekec koji daje podatke kad ga munin pinga
<Mmike> pa grafove imam na svom desktopu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti imas wifi na rpi ili zicu?
<SilverSpace> zicu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha munin imas slozen na desktopu 
<SilverSpace> samo vuces podatke sa rpi
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> nema smisla da imam web server i kajtijaznam kaj sve ne na rPiju
<SilverSpace> http://pingbin.com/2012/07/howto-install-munin-raspberry-pi/
<Mmike> yea, baby  :)
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/perception101/pisense
<SilverSpace> vidim ima to ga dosta na google
<Mmike> superica
<SilverSpace> bas cu ovo probati http://darkimmortal.com/category/raspberry-pi/
 * jelly-home se ne bi usudio koristiti OS koji ima jednog developera koji svakih 6 mjeseci izbaci samo binary image
<Mmike> jelly-home, koji je to?
<jelly-home> bilo koju od tih desetaka-stotina takvih malih distri
<jelly-home> ovaj darkelec na prmijer
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: samo da vidim dali stvarno proc 15% manje slini 
<jelly-home> vjerojatno je istina
<SilverSpace> nekako sa preko daljinskog napravio Screenshot 
<SilverSpace> i sad to ne mogu naci kak 
<SilverSpace> sve bozje gumbe sam postiskal i nece 
<SilverSpace> e da danas mi opet ne radi dropbox 
<SilverSpace> jucer radio 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> probajmo elec belec taj
<Mmike> e, tko ovom sandisku osmisljava pakiranja ubit ga treba
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nije to nista 
<SilverSpace> kupis skalpel ali i on je tako zapakiran 
<SilverSpace> pa imas kvaku 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> neznam samo zash sam kupio 8 i 16GB kartice kad mi xbian zauzme 500 megi :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: otvarac. za. konzerve.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: treba treba 
<dodobas> yelooo
<jelly-home> greeey
<Mmike> l
<SilverSpace> kad pocnes koristiti vidjet ces
<SilverSpace> pilo 
<jelly-home> jamnice do besvijesti
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> u /etc/network/interfaces unesem wpa-key i wpa-ssid
<Mmike> i kazem ifup wlan0
<Mmike> i nece se asocirat na akses pojinta
<Mmike> medjutim, cim lupim: iwconfig wlan0 essid 'mojssid'
<Mmike> stvar proradi
<Mmike> any hints?
<jelly-home> jebat ga, dodaj tu liniju u post-up u interfaces i vozi dalje :-)
<jelly-home> ocito je neki rejs kondišn
<jelly-home> "prijavi bug svojoj distri"
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovaj openelec nema ssh po defaultu upaljen?
<SilverSpace> ima
<SilverSpace> root
<SilverSpace> pas je openelec
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> malo mu treba da dodje k sebi
<SilverSpace> hokej 
<SilverSpace> pauza :)
<Mmike> i kak ja sad mrezu tu konfiguriram?
<Mmike> nikak :)
<SilverSpace> imas u xbmc
<jelly-home> sa konzole?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam xbmc, imam ssh :)
<SilverSpace> aha :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' mogu kroz konzolu?
<SilverSpace> nisam probao 
<SilverSpace> u stvari vjerovatno bi se trebalo moci iz konzole
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.openelec.tv/index.php?title=OpenELEC_Configuration
<Mmike> u stvari je ovaj openelec komplikovan za popizdit
<Mmike> a dokumentacija je losa
<SilverSpace> lol :)
<SilverSpace> meni ne 
<Mmike> pa, kak da slozim wireless iz konzole?
<Mmike> aj mi reci
<SilverSpace> zato kaj mi sve radi po defoltu
<Mmike> di to pise :)
<Mmike> wireless ne radi, moram nekud upisat ssid i ta sranja
<Mmike> knj
<SilverSpace> ustekaj na tv :)
<Mmike> da, izgleda da cu morati
<Mmike> i glupi addonovi
<Mmike> mosh i samo kroz xbmc instaliravat
<Mmike> xbian je puno kompletniji/mocniji
<Mmike> bar se cini tak
<SilverSpace> blizi je debianu 
<SilverSpace> openelec ima bolju podrsku
<SilverSpace> ovdje imas nadojebe http://xbmchub.com/
<Mmike> dzaba mu o kad nemrem u konzoli tpikat
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> jeej, jos se nisam poceo pakirat
<hbogner> tek sa dosao doma
<SilverSpace> kasnis :)
<hbogner> ma neee, uopce :D
<hbogner> isao u chipoteku po adapter za englesku uticnicu
<SilverSpace> ko ti kriv kad se pravis englez :)
<hbogner> he he he
<jelly-home> nemoj uzet onaj univerzalni jeftini, uzmi neki specificni za UK
<jelly-home> (i uzmi odma dva)
<hbogner> uzeo za sebe i za kolegicu jedan, a sebi nosim letvu sa 8 uticnica :D
<SilverSpace> hrastovu letvu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, osh kupit SD karticu od 8 gigi
<Mmike> neznam kaj bi s njom :)
<hbogner> jer imam vise stvari za punjenje, 2 moba, 1 laptop, 1 fotic, 2-4 gps-a :D
<Mmike> ne kzuim kak je tebi 4 gige - tijesno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa tjesno kad trebas skidati nesto i tak 
<Mmike> pa kaj skidas na rpi?!
<Mmike> nemoj mi rec da se i ircas s toga :)
<SilverSpace> npr sezonu LR
<jelly-home> ajmo reci ovako -- za SD karticu nije zdravo tociti puno mailh writeova na nju, kao sto torrent klijenti rade
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: koga briga dok traje traje :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj nemas stroj neki drugi doma?
<SilverSpace> kad crkne 16G 100kn
<jelly-home> te kartice imaju 100-1000 writeova i onda crknu, a write sektor je tipa 2MB
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam samo kaj sam lijen sve sloziti u mrezu ovako mi je direkt na tv
<Mmike> ja cu slozit
<Mmike> i onda necu nikad pisat po njoj
<Mmike> samo bootat
<Mmike> mozda kad upgrade radim
<Mmike> samo
<Mmike> ok, naso hdmi kabl
<Mmike> idem probat
<dodobas> Mmike: nemoj...
<dodobas> saslusaj me, nemoj
<jelly-home> gotovo je, već se navukao
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly-home zagubio najduzi i najkorisnijij hdmi kabl
<SilverSpace> izgubio se u selidbi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak tamo DHCP adresu uzmem?
<Mmike> odem u konfiguraciju, i kaj ?
<Mmike> samo imam 'static ip'
<Mmike> super je ovo
<Mmike> xbian ne radi, nece wireless :)
<Mmike> openelec isto ne radi - nece wireless, al' na skroz drugaciji nacin :0
<SilverSpace> kaj nece wifi stic 
<SilverSpace> aha kujac 15% siba proc na 100%
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' se moze opce DHCP upalit za Wifi?
<SilverSpace> zahebi odoh na stari openelec provjereno mi radi
<dodobas> Mmike: ne izmisljaj... http://archlinuxarm.org/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam pojma 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti staticki koristis?
<SilverSpace> zicu koristim 
<Mmike> aha, fakat :)
<Mmike> konj
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> pa i zica moze bit static ip ili dynamic
<SilverSpace> da moze
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel imas u sistem > openleec pstavke
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imam
<Mmike> i napisem sve kaj treba
<Mmike> i ne radi
<SilverSpace> koji to stick imas
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/OpenELEC/wlan-firmware
<SilverSpace> mozda trena nesto od ovoga
<Mmike> stick radi
<Mmike> loada se modul, iwconfig ga uredno pokaze
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> ne ide promet
<Mmike> ne spoji se opce
<Mmike> a log file, dakako, ne posotji :)
<Mmike> tj, mozda postoji
<Mmike> al' nemrem do njega :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' mogu kak na HDMI ekranu dobit konzolu?
<Mmike> "Wireless networks with a hidden SSID (network name) are NOT SUPPORTED. "
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<jelly-home> svasta
<Mmike> taj openelec je jedan veliki drek, sve mi se cini
<Mmike> "OpenELEC is designed to use a single network connection and it automatically uses an Ethernet/LAN connection if one is available EVEN IF YOU CONFIGURED WIFI. This is a hard-coded behaviour and it cannot be changed. This also means trying to debug a wireless connection issue with an ethernet cable connected is not going to work.."
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ga rebotao nakon postavljanja setupa
<SilverSpace> za wiwfi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, sad sam to tek procitao da moram
<Mmike> al' ja imam hidden ssid
<Mmike> pa valjda to nece radit
<Mmike> sad cemo ga odhideat
<Mmike> al' 
<MmikeDOMA> krasno
<MmikeDOMA> debilni tomato reboota cijeli ruter kad promijenis nesto sa wirelessom :)
<jelly-home> sigurno je sigurno
<SilverSpace> Please note that your wireless SSID name should not be hidden or include empty spaces.
<SilverSpace> e da 
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/28653/debunking-myths-is-hiding-your-wireless-ssid-really-more-secure/
<MmikeDOMA> koja hrpa gluposti
<MmikeDOMA> ja hocu da mi je SSID sakriven
<MmikeDOMA> jer onda hrpa debila koja dodje bunarit, mene ce zadnjeg dirat
<SilverSpace> istina 
<jelly-home> alto nis ne znaci, kad zavrtis monitor mode on ionako nadje sve sto je u eteru
<jelly-home> (aircrack ili kajgod)
<SilverSpace> ali ak si skriven meni si prvi na redu :)
<SilverSpace> dvosjekli mac
<jelly-home> ak si WPA2 tak nebitno je li ssid broadcast ukljucen ili nije
<SilverSpace> bolje smanjiti domet 
<jelly-home> ae
<MmikeDOMA> ma je wpa2
<MmikeDOMA> al' zakaj da netko jasi po meni kad moze po drugome
<MmikeDOMA> ugl, SilverSpace , ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> rebootao, isti drek
<jelly-home> pa nek jasi
<MmikeDOMA> i sa nesakrivenim ssidjem
<SilverSpace> hebi ga 
<SilverSpace> sad :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pokvaren-gps--belgijka-krenula-po-prijatelja-na-kolodvor-u-bruxellesu--a-zavrsila-u-zagrebu-/1078279/
<MmikeDOMA> za ne povjerovat
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ma, lose je to
<MmikeDOMA> iako, da, ima noviji xbmc
<MmikeDOMA> btw, meni CPU usage stalno 99%
<MmikeDOMA> jel' to normalno?
<SilverSpace> da na xbmc
<MmikeDOMA> kak to mislis - na xbmc?
<SilverSpace> meni je 94-98
<SilverSpace> kad je pokrenut xbmc
<SilverSpace> onda proc radi na ful 
<jelly-home> a jel mu frekvencija na ful isto?
<SilverSpace> kad je raspnian LXDE onda ne
<SilverSpace> ond je cca 15%
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne meni je na 700
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, btw, cini mi se da mi fali ruba
<MmikeDOMA> to je do telke mozda?
<SilverSpace> mada je klokan na 900
<SilverSpace> ruba
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: 95% do telke, treba konfigurirati 
<SilverSpace> hm jel reza dobro namjestena
<jelly-home> postaviti ulaz na "PC" ako je LG TV -- iskljucuje overscan
<jelly-home> za samsung je slicno ali ne znam napamet
<MmikeDOMA> ha!
<MmikeDOMA> radi!
<SilverSpace> ?
<MmikeDOMA> sad kad sam SD karticu prebacio u reader skuzio da sam krivi password za wifi tipkao :)
<MmikeDOMA> tukan :)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly-home opali MmikeDOMA sa 10kg somom
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kak password mijenjam?
<MmikeDOMA> root ~ # passwd
<MmikeDOMA> -sh: passwd: command not found
<SilverSpace> hm ja sam ssh kljuc stavio 
<SilverSpace> pa me nije briga
<MmikeDOMA> nije te briga kaj svi znaju koji root password imas? :)
<MmikeDOMA> "At the moment it's not possible to change the root password as it's held in a read-only filesystem. "
<MmikeDOMA> no, krasno
<SilverSpace> https://sites.google.com/site/andreierdei/openelec-addons/change-openelec-user-passwords
<jelly-home> ak openwrt moze promijeniti root password iako je 80% na read-only flashu, valjda mogu i ovi tako sloziti?
<jelly-home> overlays are HARD
<SilverSpace> da mozes mountat na rw flsah
<SilverSpace> i onda promjeniti 
<jelly-home> .rt
<SilverSpace> tako se i config datoteka mjenja
<datase> jelly-home: jellese's recenttracks: Šumski – Baba Spava, Luka Belani – Drifter (2011), Boa – Imala Je Mraz U Ustima, Chris Rea – Looking For The Summer, Morrissey – Now My Heart Is Full
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> zdrkano je podosta to sve
<MmikeDOMA> al' eto
<MmikeDOMA> cini se da radi
<MmikeDOMA> vise mi se svidja xbian
<MmikeDOMA> jer je debianast
<MmikeDOMA> pa actually znam di mi je sto
<SilverSpace> ok meni openelec zato kaj se brze nadograduje i fino mi radi 
<SilverSpace> update radi skripta 
<SilverSpace> i tak 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dsraNAPo8Uk
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Bicicleta cu reactie, Views: 3021, Rating: 98.644066%
<SilverSpace> moras samo paziti da se ne nades iza njega
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, al, ima 1001 quirk
<MmikeDOMA> te nemre ovo te nemoj ono te daj vako te daj nako
<MmikeDOMA> btw, di mogu namjestiti kolicinu memorije koju ce mi xbmc koristiti za buffer?
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> kakav buffer
<jelly-home> koji je to jezik na videu
<SilverSpace> stream
<SilverSpace> rumunj
<jelly-home> fali muzika iz top guna
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, buffer
<MmikeDOMA> recimo da video ima 1MB/sec
<MmikeDOMA> a moj link moze dat 6MB/sec
<MmikeDOMA> (erm, Mb, ne MB)
<MmikeDOMA> i sad hocu da mi xbmc ubafferira 100-150 MB video filea
<MmikeDOMA> tak da nemam trzanja i to kad mreza zasteka
<MmikeDOMA> (ili kad mediaserver zasteka)
<SilverSpace> skuzioo 
<SilverSpace> http://mango.blender.org/download/
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ovo Increase the XBMC Buffer Cache
<SilverSpace> The cachemembuffersize is set to the default 5MB
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-06
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/80583cf4dc0aee15c17a538265c16d9e.jpg?rand=274861674
<Mmike> tonil, LOL :D
<tonil> ;)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1IJiAXjj7k
<datase> Mmike: Title: Pope and Michaelangelo, Views: 634541, Rating: 99.10152%
<Vlado9A3CY> morninh :)
<Vlado9A3CY> morning*
<Vlado9A3CY> ne vidim jos, a ni prsti mi se jos nisu razgibali :)
<vileni> Mmike: i jesi stavio CM na s3mini?
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> nisam se stigao igrat s time
<tonil> hm srusi mi se svaki benchmark koji sam probao na galaxy noteu(3dmark i epic citadel) nist odustajem od ovoga
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/bill-gates-jos-bogatiji/129439.aspx
<DomaMuffin> Jebemti produzene vikende koje provedem transformirajuci podatke .. 
<Mmike> http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/omeni/
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, znas da su ETL momci fino placeni
<DomaMuffin> ETL ? ž
<Mmike> p ato kaj ti radis
<Mmike> extract-transform-load
<DomaMuffin> Ahh, taj etl :) 
<Mmike> uzmes podatke iz prastarog db2, pretocis ih kroz pyton/perl/excell, importas u postgres
<DomaMuffin> I ja sam fino placen, jedino kaj mi fokus rasipaju na 400 strana 
<Mmike> a zamisli da sad moras jos gole sise kako skakukcu gledat :)
<DomaMuffin> Jack of all trades is master at none 
<DomaMuffin> Ili gola jaja, da
<Mmike> but he's jack of all trades :)
<DomaMuffin> ili pitone i zirafe .. kuzim 
<DomaMuffin> Da delam kod vas, morao bi na WC svakih sat vremena .. s tabletom :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<SilverSpace> jedna za dobro jutro https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svYuITcC028#t=75
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Grand Theft Auto Liverpool City Part 2 www.reallifevideogaming.com, Views: 2040, Rating: 70.0%
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj fali produzenom vikendu 
<DomaMuffin> re: ne kuzim kak btc tak raste a ltc ne | Brijem da BTC oscilira jer se prek njega peru pare, a relacija izmedju LTC i BTC je ista jer tamo izvlace paru  ! A LTC<>EUR/USD oscilira jer tam nitko nema pojma kaj dela pa panika vodi tecaj :) 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: vremena za mene mi fali u produzenom vikendu, ovaj mi je prosao gore nego da sam u uredu :) OK, ic cu jest k punici popodne, to mi je hajlajt
<Mmike> moram pocet ic plivat opet
<Mmike> trebao bi morat pocet :D
<Mmike> o krasan li sam si :)
<DomaMuffin> plivat i pjevat, ubojit kombo
<SilverSpace> lol sto ces pivat 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: vidim ides sa veseljem kodpunice na rucak
<SilverSpace> ovu iz videa je sam bog stvorio 
<SilverSpace> kaj sad sutite ha :) gledate video :P
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BdN4ldICIAA0pxe.jpg:large
<weshmash1an> mornin'
<weshmash1an> Mmike: re plivanje - pa imas fini bazen tu u zgradi.. :)
<CTCP2> ebote i www.hep.hr
<CTCP2> nemaju ni obican kalkulator potrosnje
<CTCP2> il sam ja corav
<Mmike> weshmash1an, ti se salis :)
<tonil> jel neko prisao na alternative?
<tonil> il smo svi jos na hEPu
<CTCP2> moji starci na RWE
 * tonil se boji dovstrukih racuna
<CTCP2> ovi bar imaju kalkulator
<CTCP2> http://www.rweenergija.hr/index.php/hr/kalkulator-ustede
<Hrki> poz, jedno noob pitanje, dali postoji mogucnost gubitaka podataka na DVD-u uslijed starosti ?
<Hrki> taj dvd, nebi nikada koristio, bio bi u ladici u kutiji na mracnom mjestu :D
<CTCP2> naravno
<CTCP2> koristi verbatim
<CTCP2> sve ostalo je "dvd"
<CTCP2> s navodnicima
<Hrki> a uslijed kojeg efekta se ga starost muci ?
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> verbatim shmerbatim
<Mmike> nist pouzdaniji neg ostali
<Mmike> dvd-rw je pouzdaniji
<Mmike> imho
<SilverSpace> i snimanjena sto manjoj brzini povecava trajnost 
<Hrki> a zasto ta starost njega muci, ako ga uopce ne koristim ?
<tonil> CTCP2, koliko ti je rig do sada povukao struje jel ti dosa racun za 12 misec?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: plastika stari 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: ti mi trebao proci na hepi tarifu :)
<SilverSpace> hm odos si napraviti jedan omlet za rucak
<weshmash1an> Mmike: kaj bi se salil? pa ima bazen :)
<weshmash1an> ja proljetos bacih jedno 20ak dvd+rw medija
<CTCP2> Mmike koji je to dvd usporediv s verbatimom
<weshmash1an> bili su dobri, samo mi nisu trebali vise :)
<CTCP2> Hrki : pocne se raspadati iznutra
<CTCP2> s vremenom "trune"
<Mmike> CTCP2, ne znam, al' znam da sam pri reorganiziravanju svoje hrpe sranja naisao na jedno 15ak verbatimovih dvda koji su bili necitljivi
<CTCP2> pogotovo ak se zguli gornji sloj (gornji, ne donji di se zapisuje)
<Mmike> bilo i drugih, dakako
<Mmike> emtecovih, immationonvih, tdkovih i tako
<CTCP2> Mmike neam pojma kakve si ti imo i kak si ih skladistio, al ja sam ih imo par tisuca
<CTCP2> i najzgrebaniji verbatim je bio super citljiv
<CTCP2> (naravno, ak je bio sprzen kak treba, ak nije doslo do greske jos pri snimanju)
<Mmike> CTCP2, a neznam, eteo, velim da po mom iskustvu nisu nist kvalitetniji od ostsalih
<CTCP2> nijeda nije krepo "sam od sebe"
<Mmike> jedino dvd-rwove koje imam, ciji god da su, njih mogu citat bez beda
<Mmike> dvdji su stari mozda 6-7 godian
<Mmike> ne vise
<Mmike> ugl, vise nemam puno dvdja, imam zato veliki storidz :)
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : hepov site je tolko dobar i azuriran da nemaju niti jedan info o toj hepi tarifi
<CTCP2> naso sam na portalima
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: hepy tarifu hepovci zovu kradljivce struje :)
<Mmike> hepi tarifac?
<CTCP2> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Gospodarstvo/Sto-donosi-HEP-ov-HEPI-paket-jeftinije-struje-za-kucanstva?articlesrclink=related :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<tonil> zz
<tonil> kvragu jos je oblacno
<tonil> a bas bih isprobao ovaj sky map
<tonil> :/
<tonil> DomaMuffin, skinio epic citadel i 3dmark za android i ne funkcioniraju jednostavno me izbaci iz aplikacije
<SilverSpace> gorivo od ponoci skuplje 
<StephenS> toooooo
<StephenS> jes
<StephenS> jedva cekam
<SilverSpace> kaj imas bacvu doma u rezervi 
<StephenS> cuj bacvu
<StephenS> posedujem benzinsku pumpu
<StephenS> pa sam uzeo malo vise goriva pre nove godine
<StephenS> tako da sam sad u plusu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> meni su biseri svi koji kod najave promjene cijena idu brzo tankat na pumpu udaljenu 5+ km, pa još popiju kavu i popuše koju cigateru
<igustin> *cigaretu
<igustin> pa potroše više nego su - kao - ušparali na promjeni cijene
<SilverSpace> yep 
<igustin> ...i još tankaju polupuni rezervar od 30 litara ;)
<Mmike> igustin, ne ubijaj mi gusteve!
<igustin> ne, ubijam ti dodatne troškove :P
<SilverSpace> igustin: ali meni se cini da je to svim muskima jedino izgovor da pobegnu od doma tj. od zena
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> moguće
<igustin> ili od pelena ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti s' se treb'o zen't :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/307qU-JJXec
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: GoPro Hero 3 Black edition vs. Sony Action Cam HDR-AS15 wifi (español), Views: 77861, Rating: 56.09756%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da :D
<SilverSpace> prodajem fotic http://www.ronis.hr/olympus/690/fotoaparat-olympus-sz-30mr-black-poklon-memorijska-kartica-8gb/SZ-30MRBlack/
<igustin> Mmike: onda mi imao razloga za tankat pred poskupljenje? :)
<SilverSpace> evo u pola cjene jos i koznu futrolu dobite 
<Mmike> ja idem tankat danas
<Mmike> pa usput na pivce :D
<Mmike> 7 kuna je to na puni tank, ehehej!
<SilverSpace> lol
<igustin> lol
<igustin> Mmike: koliko km ti je do pumpe?
<vileni> to nije ni za pivu
<vileni> osim ako ces ispred ducana
<SilverSpace> ni u ducanu :)
<vileni> nisam bas u toku s cijenama alkohola :)
<Mmike> igustin, taman pored je birtija! :)
<igustin> :D
<SilverSpace> reko ja to je samo izgovor 
<SilverSpace> za bjeg
<igustin> Mmike: i parking koji se plaća?
<igustin> Mmike: i wifi u birtiji koji se plaća?
<igustin> :P :D
<jelly-home> u kojoj se to birtiji wifi plaća
<Mmike> wifi is irellevant
<Mmike> od kad sam ugasio  facebook
<Mmike> parking se ne placa
<Mmike> a i da se placa vise zapijem nego zaparkiram :)
<igustin> Mmike: kad si ugasio FB? :)
<OneKorea> slabo parkiras
<Mmike> igustin, neki dan
<Mmike> na par dana samo
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hokej/medvescak-doveo-igraca-s-nhl-iskustvom-913561
<SilverSpace> pojacali se medeki 
<MmikeDOMA> o JEBEM ti bnet
<MmikeDOMA> da ti jebem
<weshmashian> hihi
<weshmashian> eto ti sad na, di ces se bitchat oko toga sad kad si ubijo FB?
<jelly-home> sto je sad sa b.netom
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, pre cesto im crkava veza
<MmikeDOMA> tj, resetira se
<MmikeDOMA> tj dobijem novi ip
<MmikeDOMA> tj nemam pojma
<MmikeDOMA> ovi seru da je to zbog mog linksisa
<jelly-home> huh
<MmikeDOMA> i onak
<jelly-home> a modem je spojen na linksys ili kaj?
<igustin> Mmike: zbog tvog Linksysa ili Linuxa? :)
<CTCP2> reko sam ja da je taj Linux smece
<jelly-home> sojesjes
<CTCP2> dobar je samo za mintanje
<jelly-home> linux nista ne valja
<CTCP2> valja za mintanje
<CTCP2> al ak mozes podnosit razne musice
<jelly-home> ni to ne valja
<igustin> valja kao ssh thin client
<SilverSpace> musice mi tuste 
<OneKorea> fuj linux, živijo openbsd
<SilverSpace> kaj to jos postoji
<OneKorea> i te kak
<igustin> plan9
<igustin> ili hurd
<OneKorea> slijedeći release merđaju radeon kms driver koji će dovest grafički stack na razinu linux
<OneKorea> onda čenđam slackware za openbsd =)
<jelly-home> OneKorea: bojim se pitat sto imaju sad ak je "grafički stack na razinu linux" poboljsanje
<OneKorea> sad imaju na razini linuxa od prije 3-4 godine. :)
<OneKorea> kad mergaju novi kod bit će on pair sa  3.7 kernelom
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, da
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, modem je glupi bridge samo, ako hocu ruter moram wireless uzet a to je skuplje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakav je to modem kod b neta
<SilverSpace> cable modem
<Mmike> thopmson neki
<Mmike> da, kabln
<vileni> kod mene je cisco
<jelly-home> vile voli cisco, cisco
<SilverSpace> hm bt net kod mene motorolu
<hbogner> Mmike, ja sam ocitio imao srce doma, ti imas thompson, na poslu imamo wifi thompson, a ja doma wifi cisco
<Mmike> ma prodat cu ih
<Mmike> ostavit samo telku
<Mmike> iako im je i to jadno
<SilverSpace> tplink kao router wifi
<jelly-home> Mmike: cim imas analogne kanale na kablu for free to je super
<Mmike> nemas
<Mmike> imas?
<vileni> brat kaze da ima
<vileni> ja nemam tv
<jelly-home> mozes spojiti 2 telke bez jebade
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> imas
<Mmike> amis to neda?
<jelly-home> a ne iptv, pa bendvit, pa svaki stb kosta
<hbogner> Mmike, treba ti novi linksys a ne taj stari
<hbogner> http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/05/linksys-wrt1900ac/
<vileni> to ovaj sto su upravo najavili? 1.2ghz?
<jelly-home> 1.2GHz?
<hbogner> da da
<vileni> jelly-home: cpu :)
<hbogner> This time, though, Linksys added a dual-core 1.2GHz ARM processor
<vileni> hbogner: jel koristis onaj mikrotik? :)
<SilverSpace> stavio salicu u mikrovalku za caj i ne ukljucim je 
<hbogner> vileni, trenutno ne
<SilverSpace> uporno cekam da zapisti
<CTCP2> dobit ces tumor od mikrovalke
<jelly-home> vileni: aaa, vecsamo mislio da su oslobodili neki novi komad spektra za wifi
<vileni> jelly-home: ma ionako imaju dovoljno, barem kod nas, samo jos da nadjem prihvatljivi ap na 5ghz
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: prije mikrovalka od mene 
<hbogner> vileni, trenutno je doma ugasen, a ja daleko od doma
<vileni> najblize tome je rb912 mislim
<vileni> hbogner: kad se vracas?
<hbogner> za 7-10 mjeseci
<jelly-home> vileni: kod mene je 2.4 neoputrebljivo, vidi se 30 AP-ova i nemres nist radi
<vileni> kod mene oko 15-20, zavisi na cemu gledam, ali samo 4 dovoljno jaka da smetaju
<jelly-home> mozda ce ona EM farba pomoci
<vileni> i ti su po svim kanalima
<SilverSpace> hbogner: opako ovaj linksys izgleda 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ko spaceship neki 
<vileni> meni nevazan izgled, ali 1.2ghz dualcore u kucnom ruteru
<vileni> sad imam 600 mislim
<SilverSpace> vileni: na to sam iznutra i mislio :P
<SilverSpace> http://cdn.pocket-lint.com/r/s/728x700/assets/images/phpuszku9.jpg
<SilverSpace> taman sam se pitao nedavno di je 3.0 usb na routeru 
<hbogner> to cudo ima 4 odvojive antene ako sam dobro skuzio
<SilverSpace> a ovi i esata natrpali 
<SilverSpace> hm mozda i nisu odvojive 
<OneKorea> jelly-home, sa airodump-ng ili kismetom vidiš koji kanali se najviše koriste, pa prebaciš svoj router na neki čisti. Onda je nebitno jel ih ima 30
<OneKorea> jer ih je većina na kanalu 1,2, 11
<jelly-home> OneKorea: ni jedan nije cisti
<OneKorea> bar kod mene
<OneKorea> kod mene nema nikog na 4, 5 recimo
<OneKorea> a vidim cca 20 apova
<vileni> i sto ti to znaci kad ti se preklapaju
<vileni> i dalje imas smetnje
<jelly-home> ali ima na 1,2,6,7,8 ili 9
<hbogner> with a black and blue color scheme and four big-ass antennas. The antennas are removable, and the router itself is stackable, ..
<vileni> hbogner: i barem 300$ kako kazu :)
<OneKorea> pa ovi na drugim kanalima ti ne smetaju
<hbogner> tako kazu
<jelly-home> OneKorea: ... ciji se spektar preklapa sa 4 i 5
<CTCP2> za te pare si slozim pisi
<hbogner> za te pare kupim 2 mikrotika :D
<jelly-home> iorw, da, smetaju
<OneKorea> to je sve 2.4
<OneKorea> ima 12 kanala
<vileni> OneKorea: wifi ne funkcionira bas tako kako to zamisljas
<jelly-home> OneKorea: od toga samo tri cista, 1, 6, 11 
<OneKorea> točne frekvencije po kanalu ima na wikipediji
<jelly-home> jos je gore ako ukljucis 300Mbps spread, onda imas 40MHz sirinu umjesto 20MHz
<vileni> ako ukljucim 300mbps onda susjedima kvarim ;)
<jelly-home> zanimljivo, ovaj fritzbox to fino nacrta
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebote ali linksys je linksys :P
<vileni> mikrotik ima neki channel analyzer cak
<vileni> neznam jel hvata samo 802.11 ili i druge stvari
<OneKorea> jelly-home, čudno da je jedinica slobodna. mnogi routeri defaultaju tamo. Jel to gledas sa airodump-ng?
<vileni> mogao bih mikrovalnu upaliti
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma jebo wifi, kablom direkt spojit i jebe mi se :D
<OneKorea> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels
<jelly-home> OneKorea: nista nije slobodno
<hbogner> ah da, imam mob koji i9ma wifi :(
<vileni> OneKorea: evo http://www.metageek.net/support/why-channels-1-6-and-11/
<OneKorea> recimo 12 je obskurni i ne koristi se u hr baš, bar ja nisam vidio
<vileni> ako mozes preci preko toga sto je stranica od windows softvera :)
<jelly-home> imas hrpu na 1, 6, 11, par sa strane, i mos se jebat.  Kolega koji zivi ulaz do je odustao, i razvukao gigabit ethernet po stanu
 * jelly-home ce isto
<vileni> zato ja hocu na ac, jer nema nikoga jos na 5ghz
<vileni> mislim, i 11n je ok, ali kad vec apgrejadmo
<jelly-home> vileni: da, ali da li ti mobitel ili sto vec imas to podrzava
<vileni> jelly-home: mob mi jedini podrzava ac zasad :)
<jelly-home> velis, nemas ni AP ;-)
<OneKorea> vileni, thx, nisam znao da je ovelap issue
<vileni> a 5ghz, cak i turbo kineski tablet mi radi na tome :)
<jelly-home> to je jedino sto fali ovom fritzboxu
<vileni> OneKorea: jos jedna zanimljiva stvar koju sam citao tamo, da je bolje dijeliti kanal sa nekim nego se pozicionirati na kanal do
<OneKorea> s/ovelap/overlap
<OneKorea> ja sam svoj ruter držo na petici i bilo mi je ok. Ekipa oko mene je uglavnom na 1,2, 11
<vileni> u tom slucaju bi bolje mozda na 7
<OneKorea> yep, ali if ain't broke, don't touch )
<vileni> kod mene je vise ona "i void warranties"
<vileni> sto me podsjetilo, moram naci novi rom za mob
<OneKorea> ac standard na 5 ghz  je budućnost. I to vrlo dobro došla. Recimo, više neće biti moguće slat deauth pakete izvana, što garantirat veću stabilnost
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckIMuvumYrg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Kyle Fixes the Internet, Views: 550875, Rating: 98.97216%
<OneKorea> recimo netko sa nečasnim namjerama trenutno bi vrlo lako mogao napisati skriptu koja će konstatno disconnectat sve vidljive AP-ove na 2.4ghz spektru, i nikako se ne moze sprijeciti.
<jelly-home> jel?
<rut> mislis da je to bas tako ?
<SilverSpace> ovo je tablet http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-najveceg/129480.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> lik kojem sam nadredjeni u canonicalu se razbio u argentini na godisnjem
<SilverSpace> samo moras paziti da ti ne padne na nogu trauma ti ne gine 
<weshmashian> define 'razbio'
<ivoks> sletili s autom s planine
<ivoks> nemam pojma u kojem je stanju
<weshmashian> o_O
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hokej je danas 
<SilverSpace> 19:30
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> ali imam bitnije stvari sad
<tonil> uuu je dobar taj tablet SilverSpace 
 * tonil wants
<calmpitbull> pitanje: zasto mi traceroute na linuxu ne izbaci isto zadnju tocku kao i tracert na win
<calmpitbull> na win je zadnja na 23 a linux 30 ***
<jelly-home> *** znaci da nema odgovora
<calmpitbull> to mi je jasno al kako to da su dva razlicita odgovora na isti stranici
<calmpitbull> znaci kad traceroutam sa linuxa je drugcije nego kada tracertam sa win masinom
<jelly-home> a gdje su razlike?
<CTCP2> ma ljinux...
<CTCP2> pouzdanje u nepouzdanost
<calmpitbull> kraj je kod winsa ispravan a kod linuxa nista
<CTCP2> i rest my case.
<calmpitbull> linux ima 30 skokova a win 23
<jelly-home> ajmo ovako: gdje je prva razlika?
<jelly-home> 30 skokova je ugradjeni limit
<calmpitbull> ok super sada znam nesto vise
<calmpitbull> :)
<calmpitbull> ovak win mi zadnji konacni hop izbaci pravi server a linux jedan prije
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jes kupio android tv
<jelly-home> This program attempts to trace the route an IP packet would follow to some internet host by launching probe packets with a small ttl (time to live)  then  lis‐
<jelly-home>        tening for an ICMP "time exceeded" reply from a gateway.  We start our probes with a ttl of one and increase by one until we get an ICMP "port unreachable" (or TCP reset), which means we got to the "host", or hit a max (which defaults to 30 hops).
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: jesam i radi ko ludak
<SilverSpace> kaj si uzeo
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ako hoces analizirati kako spada, gledaj gdje je _prva_ razlika.  Postoji vise nacina na koji se moze izvesti traceroute, i odabir ce imati utjecaja na rezultat
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: osim toga, rute se mogu mijenjati u realnom vremenu; jos gore, paket moze ici u jednom smjeru jednom rutom, a odgovor natrag drugom
<jelly-home> i jedan i drugi rezultat su vjerojatno ok
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/video/media-player/29276/energy-android-smart-tv-box-dvb-tmedia-player/
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ok to mi je jasno al svejedno mora zadnji host bit isti, kaj nije tako?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ne :-)
<jelly-home> s linuxom mozda nisi ni dosao do zadnjeg
<calmpitbull> nisam
<calmpitbull> sada mi nije jasno kako to da je predzadnji host odnoso hop isti a zadnji je uvijek isti na win a na linuxu ga nema
<SilverSpace> hm nikad cuo za ovog, glavno da radi
<calmpitbull> ma radi a ionak nije za mene
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: vidis, meni bi bilo zanimljivije vidjet kojih su onih 7 viska koje tracert.exe uopce ne pokaze
<calmpitbull> jedan od tih visaka bi trebao biti zadnji host
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/amerika-i-kanada-kao-iz-scenarija-filma-katastrofe-dan-poslije-sutra/720154.aspx
<jelly-home> spit goes clink
<jelly-home> $#@%% zasto sam isao citati komentare
 * jelly-home krivi CTCP2a
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> jelly-home sta ti imas protiv chemtrailsa
<CTCP2> sumnjiv si
<jelly-home> ma lako za toga, ali ovaj gore... Quebec, prije neki dan -56, za veceras u najavi jos hladnije "Globalno Zatopljenje" :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-home> a teorije globalnog zagrijavanja upravo predvidjaju ekstremne prilike
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: traceroute -I  zbog ICMP i onda radi
<calmpitbull> sada sam pametniji
<SweetMuffin> kak ta punica kuha, platio bi litru benzina i 20kn :) 
<SweetMuffin> Chemtrailsi su najjaca stvar , netko zasipa nas, a usput i sebe, mhmm 
<tonil> ajme
<tonil> ima jedan frik u mom mjestu stalno prica o tim chemtrailsima iz aviona
<tonil> kako cestice aluminija zaspiaju iz aviona da oblaci nestanu xD
<tonil> nisam ga sve povata
<jelly-home> zas to ne sipaju iznad zagreba
<tonil> inace isto linux korisnik okorijeli isto :D
<OneKorea> tonil, naopako si to svatia
<tonil> OneKorea, ?
<OneKorea> chemtrailsi stvaraju oblake
<tonil> a
<tonil> tako znaci
<tonil> e
<tonil> nisam zna
<jelly-home> aha!  Onda sigurno sipaju iznad Zagreba :-)
<OneKorea> kao, smanjuju time razinu sunceva zracenja
<jelly-home> right
<tonil> righty right
 * OneKorea ođe gledat Sega tela gospodar na HRT3
 * tonil nema signal da vata hrt3
<jelly-home> meni u novom stanu antenska instalacija u zgradi skroz potrgana, morat cu opet na iptv
<tonil> maxtv se odupirem toliko godina,ima li sta kvalitetno u ponudi?
<tonil> mozda evo tv?
<tonil> nemam pojma
<jelly-home> maxtv kosta puno
<tonil> i ne da kosta vec sva mi rodbina ima i kad listam kod njih programe nist zanimljivo ne nađem,sve neke third party emisije sa nekim ogranicenim sadrzajem,mozda jedino history channel i discovery sta valjaju ako ga imaju jos u ponudi
<StephenS> idemo dalje 
<jelly-home> jos je sad RTL zabranio snimalicu na njihovim kanalima, a hum. serije na RTL2 je bilo jedino sto sam gledao
<tonil> da
<tonil> ona serija sta je subotom uvecer na rtl2 kak se ono zove
<tonil> ono di ih tresu strujom i ostale budalastine rade
<jelly-home> pojma
<jelly-home> zvuci kao neki realty show... to mi nije zanimljivo
<tonil> od humoristicnih serija jedino priznajem stare britanske
<tonil> mucke
<tonil> you rang my lord
<tonil> i ostatak ekipe
<tonil> jedina americka sta mi je se svidjela je bila bracne vode
<tonil> radi al bundya
<SweetMuffin> kaj nije aluminij prica za HARP ? magnetiziranje oblaka i upravljanje njima/vremenom pomocu satelita ? cHEMTRAILSI BI TREBALI BITI JEDNA CISTA I NEVINA IDEJA O BEZKRITERIJSKOJ DEPOPULIZACIJI ! Shiknes tonu nekog sranja u zraku, pa ako/kad/di padne, dobro je palo 
<SweetMuffin> Makar bacio sam sebi na glavu .. 
<SweetMuffin> Neznam jesam poblesavio prije ili poslije svih ovih transformacija koje delam .. 
<SweetMuffin> Fala bogu da pocinje radni tjedan :) 
<SweetMuffin> 20 min cekanja da bi dobio "XMLHttp error" .. i jos 5 takvih iteracija da dobijes verbose log .. 
<SilverSpace> zavjera je to sve 
<SweetMuffin> Idem poludit' 
<SilverSpace> CrazyMorph: kaj nisi dovoljno lud 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/severinina-osveta-ovrsila-logotip-i-zig-portala-index-i-prodat-ce-ga-na-javnoj-drazbi/1152445/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ha!
<jelly-home> to znaci da je domena njena
<jelly-home> ocemo kupit index.hr ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne znam za domenu kak to ide 
<jelly-home> pise u clanku da ce ici na drazbu
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: procitaj kraj
<SilverSpace> bit ce tu jos zavrzlame
<jelly-home> "domena ne potpada pod žig " -- wishful thinking
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno nase zakonodavstvo u tom pogledu ima puno rupa
<SilverSpace> tko je vlasnik domene 
<SilverSpace> Index Promocija d.o.o.
<jelly-home> u svakom slucaju vlasnik ziga ima veliku prednost kod DNS sluzbe i kod arbitracije
<SilverSpace> da 
<CrazyMorph> jelly: ja sam za, daj na msg kad ces znat' koliko para :) 
<jelly-home> ocito ne vis od 200k kn
<hbogner> hr domene 625 kn cca
<hbogner> aha, krivo procitao :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, :P
<CrazyMorph> jelly-home: ako ne bude opasno biddanje, onda smo omashili investiciju
<jelly-home> jasta
<CrazyMorph> ovo imanje hajpervea na windowsima doma je ludnica :) 
<CrazyMorph> klik-klik
<CrazyMorph> bojim se spalit' ups ako ga spojim na mintalicu.
<jelly-home> ko kaze da iz MS-a nista dobroga https://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/mickens/thisworldofours.pdf
<obruT> jelly-home: u logoutu uvijek ima dobrih clanaka, to mi je jedan od drazih casopisa
<CrazyMorph> too many words
<CrazyMorph> search found: Magical amulets?
<SilverSpace> spat
<SilverSpace> issss issss
<weshmashian> Mmike: wut? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-07
<ivoks_> mater
<ivoks_> openerp nije predvidio idiotizam hrvatskog ministarstva financija
<Mmike> ivoks_, ? :)
 * Mmike si slaze tryton
<Mmike> ivoks_, kaj fali?
<ivoks_> ma ne fali nis
<ivoks_> nego treba rucno dodati
<ivoks_> moram se poigrati s novim templatima u openerpu
<Mmike> 'nis ne fali al mora se dodati'
<Mmike> kra? :)
<ivoks_> koristi python
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tryton je napravljen kao fork openerpa
<Mmike> i onda je izmodulariziran
<Mmike> i onda kad programiras imas gotovo sv
<ivoks> fali sat:minute kada se racun izradio :)
<Mmike> 'gotovo sve'
<ivoks> i tko ga je izradio
<ivoks> sredio sam to, al moram napraviti cijeli novi template... umjesto defaultnog
<ivoks> sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> hzz isplatio poticaje
<ivoks> to je novac kojem se nisam nadao :)
<BotaniCar_> o0o0o0 :) Iduce kaj bum cul je da placaju prijevoz na vrijeme profesorima :) 
<ivoks> nisam rekao da je bilo na vrijeme, samo da su platili
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Pjevačica Severina Vučković ovršila je žig i logotip "index"!
<ivoks> Na zaštićeni žig u vlasništvu tvrtke Prva stranica, dugogodišnjeg nakladnika jednog od čitanijih portala www.index.hr, naša je najpopularnija pjevačica nedavno zabilježila ovrhu u Državnom zavodu za intelektualno vlasništvo. Nakon pravomoćnosti rješenja, koje je prema našim saznanjima nastupilo u nedjelju, 5. siječnja, vještaci će procijeniti stvarnu vrijednost, a Severina svoju odštetu naplatiti prodajom žiga “index” na javnoj d
<ivoks> oho! :)
<ivoks> babic ce dobiti novog vlasnika :)
<ivoks> ili ce to biti severina
<ivoks> koji kreten
<ivoks> a samo je trebao isplatiti 100k kuna
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> samo ce promijenit naziv 
<Mmike> da, ja to nemam na racunu
<Mmike> tko ga je izradio 
<ivoks> moras imati
<Mmike> i sat:minutu 
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> al' nemam :/
<ivoks> ste vidli gol u futsalu
<ivoks> lik je skaricama zabio gol
<ivoks> sa svoje polovice
<ivoks> tocnije, sa sedmerca na svojoj polovici
<Mmike> tj, imao sam, pa sam onda donio knjgovodji pa pise da sam racun napravio u 0:30, a veli ona, nemres to, pa nije ti tad radno vrijeme
<Mmike> reko, je, jebiga, radim stalno
<ivoks> a suparnicki golman je aktivno branio :)
<Mmike> nenene, nemozes stalno
<Mmike> ivoks, pa daj url neki
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMp2rMgYMoU
<datase> ivoks: Title: Spectacular Chilean from area to area | Espectacular chilena de área a área, Views: 167523, Rating: 96.83168%
<ivoks> a ne, nije bilo golamana
<ivoks> ja sam hardkodirao 10:00 za sad
<ivoks> kad se poigram templateom, onda ce imati i tocno vrijeme
<Mmike> ivoks, pa nit to nesmijes :D
<ivoks> znam
<Mmike> jebote, tolko toga nesmijes
<Mmike> idi-fakin-joti
<ivoks> al cu reci da je automatizirano i racun se sam generira u to vrijeme
<Mmike> ivoks, sta si ti rekao da iz rba u pbz nekad traje i 2 dana da dodje para?
<ivoks> Mmike: od svuda u pbz je, barem nekad, kasnilo jedan dan
<ivoks> dugo nemam nikakve veze s pbzom
<Mmike> meni eto jutros osla para iz RBA prema zabi
<Mmike> i jos nije dosla u zabu
<Mmike> DI JE SAD MOJ NOVAC? 
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> jutros?
<ivoks> pa tek u 11
<ivoks> to jos nije ni RBA napustilo
<Mmike> mislim da je
<Mmike> da je u NKSu sad
<Mmike> mislmi da ce vrlo skoro i zaba imati tu uplatu
<Mmike> samo sto onda njima treba pol dana da to 'stave' na racun
<Mmike> iako, nisam nikad uspio dobiti info kako NKS radi
<Mmike> idem u ured
<Mmike> aj se vidjamo
<vileni> ivoks: nije da se kuzim previse u nogomet, ali sta nije tamo sesterac? :)
<vileni> a, to je mali nogomet :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<tonil> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7622/nvidia-tegra-k1
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lg-prvi-zakrivljeni-105-incni-ultra-hd-4k-tv/129476.aspx
<tonil> e to je televizot
<tonil> televizoR*
<jelly-home> ne stane mi na zid
<tonil> ni meni isto xD
<tonil> mozda bi i mogao nabavit ovaj manji model od 65 incha
<tonil> a i to mi je previse
<BotaniCar> Mozda bi mi stao na zid, ali moji zidovi su ravni ! 
<tonil> trebao bih cijeli dnevni razmjestat radi njega
<BotaniCar> izguraj sobu kroz prozor
<tonil> meni je i ovaj sadasnji od 42 incha dobar :D
<tonil> bas me zanima kakva je ova bestija od 105
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1521721_781278325222913_1371100805_n.jpg # ja sam vise za snimanje nego gledanje 
<jelly-home> mene vise zanima preko kojeg kabla bi isla native rezolucija na to cudo
<jelly-home> treba 13Gbps propusnosti za 50Hz refresh
<jelly-home> ah, HDMI 2.0 specificira [...] a maximum total TMDS throughput of 18 Gbit/s [...] preko tri kanala
<tonil> odakle vadis to
<tonil> bilo bi lijepo gledam hobbita na ovoj rezi :)
<jelly-home> ali neces dobiti hobbita u rezi za IMAX, doma, jos 5 godina 
<BotaniCar> Ionako bi bilo glupo. Hobbiti su maleni, unistilo bi ti percepciju da ti hoda po sobi u 2x prirodnoj velicini, veci od tebe
<tonil> http://cdn.pocket-lint.com/r/s/727x/assets/images/phprh4lof.jpg
<tonil> ovo je veliko!
<jelly-home> tonil: korejka je sitna
<BotaniCar> http://www.slate.com/articles/life/family/2014/01/growing_up_unvaccinated_a_healthy_lifestyle_couldn_t_prevent_many_childhood.html # za sve one koji ne daju cijepit' djecu 
<BotaniCar> http://changelog.complete.org/archives/9123-results-with-btrfs-and-zfs
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> mislio sam da su ove knjigovodstvene promjene strasne
<ivoks> ali nakon 45 minuta razgovora s racunovodjom, skuzio sam da su dramaticno katastrofalne
<rsedak> ivoks: dobro jutro :-)
<ivoks> u biti, sve ce biti jos mnogo kompliciranije i neorganiziranije
<ivoks> ista stvar se prijavljuje na obrazac A ako je vrijeme plime
<BotaniCar> Ili, organiziranije po kljucu koji tvoja knjogovotkinja ne vidi :) </wishfull thinking>
<ivoks> ali ako je oseka, onda ide na obrazac B
<ivoks> doslovno
<ivoks> ali doslovno, ne zajebavam se
<ivoks> znamo da mjesec utjece na plimu i oseku
<rsedak> ja jos nisam nista procitao o tom jedinstvnaom obrascu :
<ivoks> you are in for a surprise
<rsedak> )biti ce zanimljivo kada postavim pitanje kako taj obrazac utjece na samog obrtnika :)
<ivoks> doslovno moras knjigovodstveni par dana unaprijed obavijestiti da mislis uplatiti placu radniku
<rsedak> super .-)
<ivoks> kako bi oni proucili astronomske karte
<ivoks> i zakljucili koji je pravi obrazac
<ivoks> i koji je poziv na broj
<ivoks> i ako ne uplatis po tom nalogu u tom trenutku kada ti kazu, najebo si
<ivoks> drzava ce te proglasiti kriminalcom
<rsedak> ne krivim ih, samo propisi se donost 5 do 12 i nije niti njima lako sve to pohvatati
<BotaniCar> Ovo s placama mi je smijesno :) Ako sam dobro skuzio placa mora sjesti kad je knjizena, a kak kompenziraju "lag" koji unose medjubankarske transakcije ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to ti moras, kao poslodavac, ukalkulirati
<rsedak> to znaci da uplacujes u 7 ujutro :-) an ne u 15:99
<rsedak> 15:00
<ivoks> ma. debili.
<rsedak> ivoks: jel ti zao sto nisi otisao u US?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja sam onda krivo skuzio, mislio sam da moram pedantno navesti da sam placu uplatio 06.01.2014 u 11.10 , a onda ce me globiti jer je sjela 07.01. u 11h ; a ako napisem da je poslana 07, onda ce me globiti jer sam 24h tajio da sam ispaltio placu :)
<ivoks> rsedak: nije mi zao
<rsedak> kako to?
<ivoks> rsedak: da sam otisao u SAD, davao bi 80% svoje place za stanarinu
<ivoks> ovako dajem 5%
<BotaniCar> rsedak: ovako ce biti u prvom redu kad pocnu streljanja 
<rsedak> hi MmikePoso :-)
<rsedak> ljudi uzivajte, moram ici :-)
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> cudan je :)
<ivoks> http://w3techs.com/blog/entry/web_technologies_of_the_year_2013
<ivoks> i kaj je najgore
<ivoks> ne mozes si automatizirati isplatu placa, recimo, svaki 5. u mjesecu
<ivoks> jer ako je 5. subota ili nedjelja, onda ti je i pozivni broj drugaciji
<ivoks> i opet, moras se zaletit do opatije da vidis jel plima il oseka
<jelly> sa Murtera je neprovjerivo?
<ivoks> ako odem do murtera, proci ce 5 sati, pa ce se uplata biljeziti dan kasnije
<ivoks> i onda sam opet najebao
<BotaniCar> Nije "tko radi, grijesi" nego "tko radi, najebe" :) 
<ivoks> naravno da mi je knjigovodstvo diglo cijenu
<ivoks> i ne zamjeram im
<SilverSpace> lol Halo, vatrogasci, skinite mi prsten!
<SilverSpace> Splitskim vatrogascima noćas je stigao neuobičajen poziv za intervenciju.
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjymct00JRo
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Idoli - Retko te vidjam sa devojkama, Views: 330361, Rating: 98.884754%
<jelly> devojke su meni drage
<BotaniCar> ...al' ipak znaj snalazim se tesko s' njima jedan susret, tu je kraj. 
<BotaniCar> .rt
<datase> BotaniCar: BotaniCar's recenttracks: Fatboy Slim – Because I Got It Like That (Ultimate Mix), Fatboy Slim – Weapon of Choice, Fatboy Slim – Talkin' Bout My Baby (Midfield General's Disco Reshuffle mix), Fatboy Slim – Put Your Hands Up, Fatboy Slim – Drop Some Drums
<BotaniCar> Koga moram podmititi da mi proradi ovo ? 
<ivoks> rt?
<jelly> BotaniCar: a ne radi?
<ivoks> ja sam odustao od rt-a i uzeo redmine
<OneKorea> Fat Boy BotaniCar 
 * ivoks je skuzio da je zabrazdio...
<jelly> BotaniCar: jesi to ti ili neko drugi?  Ako nisi ti, zasto ne slusas Fatboy Slima!
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam , Slusam FBS-a , ali bi i da mi bot kaze kaj jos slusam :) Ovo mi (nepromijenjeno ) pokazuje od prije nego sam cuo za youtube :) 
<BotaniCar> OneKorea: :)))))))))))))))
<jelly> BotaniCar: ah.  Pa koji vrag koristis za slusanje glazbe i scrobbling
<BotaniCar> jelly: browser koji mi je pri ruci u datom trenutku 
<BotaniCar> ( chrome, u ovom slucaju)
<jelly> BotaniCar: onda nadji ekstenziju koja skrobla, za chrome 
<jelly> cek da vidim sta je kod mene
<BotaniCar> Fala !
<jelly> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastfm-scrobbler/hhinaapppaileiechjoiifaancjggfjm
<jelly> to uglavnom radi sa jubitom
<BotaniCar> kak vec imam account na last.fm ?! :) Fala jos jednom :)
<jelly> da nemas, last.fm recent tracks api ne bi radijo
<BotaniCar> cini se da netko ima moj username :( API cita moj username na ircu da bi upario podatke ? 
<BotaniCar> If so, i'm fu**'d
<jelly> default je tvoj nickname, ali mozes postaviti neki drugi...
<jelly> datase: help lastfm
<datase> jelly: (lastfm <method> [<user>]) -- Lists LastFM info where <method> is in [friends, neighbours, profile, recenttracks, tags, topalbums, topartists, toptracks]. Set your LastFM ID with the set method (default is your current nick) or specify <user> to switch for one call.
<jelly> dakle /msg datase lastfm set BotaniZguz
<jelly> .rt beardy_
<datase> jelly: beardy_'s recenttracks: U2 – The Wanderer, Waylon Jennings – Highwayman, Johnny Cash – Man In Black - Single Version, Johnny Cash – San Quentin - Live Version, Johnny Cash – Guess Things Happen That Way - 1958 Single Version
<jelly> .rt jellese
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Matia Bazar – Ti sento, L'italiano ( l asciatemi cantare  ) Toto Cotugno – lyrics, Goats Yelling Like Humans – Super Cut Compilation, Puretone – Addicted To Bass, Blood Stain Child – Stargazer
<jelly> ah yes.  Goats Yelling Like Humans – Super Cut Compilation -- izvrsna stvar ;-)
<BotaniCar> :) /msg datase lastfm set pravi_botanicar
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> https://hzmo-lana-wiki.ultima.hr/doku.php?id=pcsc_coolkey_debian # o0o0o0 
<jelly> BotaniCar: tak se to radi!
<BotaniCar> U soku i nevjerici sam. Ovo bi vjerojatno znala odraditi i moja mama (slijediti upute). Field test pending 
<ivoks> jel netko cuo za 4:3 monitor s rezolucijom 1920x1440?
<jelly> ne, ali bilo je onih jeftinih korejanaca sa 16:9 i 2560:1440
<jelly> tako da ako rezu takve naveliko, zasto ne bi izrezali i par ovih tvojih 4:3 za frikove
<ivoks> ma neka ekipa bi kupila graficku karticu, agp
<ivoks> jer su si kupili vga 4:3 monitor koji ima rezu 1920x1440
<ivoks> a stroj je toliko star (stoga AGP), da ima SiS graficku on board
<BotaniCar> nek furaju manju rezu na velikom monitoru i ustede na naocalama ! 
<BotaniCar> Also, helps wiing in FPS's :) 
<BotaniCar> *wining
<jelly> *winning?
<OneKorea> whining
<jelly> od svega toga wining mi je nekak najdraze
<BotaniCar> Svi vole juice
<OneKorea> wine-ing
<MmikePoso> men.com
<MmikePoso> zasto ja to moram popravljat sad :/
<CTCP2> MmikePoso kako odolis svim tim slikama
<BotaniCar> Bolje ti nego ja TM
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: jedino gore od toga su mi sajtovi za bake i djedove
<weshmashian> hihi
<BotaniCar> *za* bake i dedeke ili *sa* bakama i dedekima ? 
<BotaniCar> Lemonparty ? 
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: pa daj onome koji je potrgo da opravi :)
<BotaniCar> pa da se zadrk.. zaigra jer mu se site dopada :) 
<BotaniCar> Bolje da to popravlja netko kom se to gadi :)
<CTCP2> MmikePoso a zoofilni su ti ok? xD
<MmikePoso> ne
<MmikePoso> ak bas moram birat
<MmikePoso> meni je ok ovo
<MmikePoso> ma u biti
<MmikePoso> sta vas boli tukson :)
<CTCP2> xdd
<BotaniCar> ALI .. MENE ZANIMA ! 
<jelly> !addquote <MmikePoso> ak bas moram birat <MmikePoso> meni je ok ovo
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: dodji radit kod nas :)
<jelly> sta addquote, addtopic
<ivoks> http://www.dirco.gov.za/foreign/sa_abroad/sac.htm
<ivoks> pogledajte kome mi saljemo upite za vizu za JAR
<ivoks> i sad netko veli da agrokor kontrolira hrvatsku
<ivoks> ...kontrolira cijeli svijet :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kad sam ti zadnji put pricao s shefom, tutlekima koji nish ne znaju (citaj,ja) su davali manje place nego kaj sad imam :) 
<weshmashian> heh
<weshmashian> well, that sux :)
<BotaniCar> bas, ja sam mislio da se kod vas placa kaj dodjes na posao, ne to kaj napravis .. 
<weshmashian> cek, moramo i dolazit na poso?!
<BotaniCar> **pomislis krenuti u ured :) !
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: kaj OPET nisi na poslu?
<MmikePoso> a ja doso
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: osh na rucak s menom i zjagustom?
<BotaniCar> LOL  :) 
<MmikePoso> ivoks: taj B. Miksa, jel' on bio nekad zacin?
<MmikePoso> erm
<MmikePoso> gradonacelnik :)
 * MmikePoso se sam sebi smije
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<ivoks> MmikePoso: je
<ivoks> i ministar
<BotaniCar> bogneru,postajes planetarno popularan, cak se i igustin po FBima referencira na tebe :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, :D
<BotaniCar> http://ereakcije.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/936352_478925618844009_979569219_n.jpg
<igustin> lol
<BotaniCar> je, igustin, potajice te pratim :) 
<igustin> da se i sad referenciram na tvoju http erekciju? :)
<BotaniCar> A moram bar nekakvu 'rekciju postic' :)
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: na poslu sam, jelte
<MmikePoso> i ja, i ja :D
<MmikePoso> men.com ne radi zbog mene, tralalalala :)
<weshmashian> znam, znam :)
<weshmashian> i to isto znam, znam :)
<ivoks> ts
<ivoks> nikad cuo
<ivoks> a rade telefon sa 128gb diska, 8 core procom, 2gb rama i 441ppi
<ivoks> meizu
<CTCP2> sta bi s ubuntu fonom
<ivoks> pa evo, prati ces :)
<ivoks> ces 2014
<ivoks> http://www.intomobile.com/2014/01/06/meizu-make-first-ubuntu-smartphone/
<ivoks> nesto se suska
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisu bas najjeftiniji ( rantam bezveze) http://tinyurl.com/puzcq4y 
<ivoks> pa... to budi nadu da su mozda i kvalitetni :)
<BotaniCar> ROM: 64GB .. kaaaj ? :) 
<ivoks> novi ima 128g
<BotaniCar> cek, ROM, pa kaj denu u njega? :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne odgovaraj .. 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa 64 nije nista neobicno danas
<ivoks> 128 ipak je
<ivoks> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjA1MzUzNjQ0.html
<BotaniCar> ivoks, meni je 64GB ROM memorije pomalo neobicno 
<ivoks> zas? pa moj telefon ima 32
<MmikePoso> ROMa?
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: zato mi i je cudno, ne RAM, ROM 
<ivoks> pa to je disk
<MmikePoso> unutra ima u mega-high-res canonicalov logo :)
<MmikePoso> u 32GB
<MmikePoso> read-only :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) :) 
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ROM?
<ivoks> ma to su krivo napisali
<BotaniCar> ivoks: toliko o kvaliteti, ni ebay specku ne znaju napuniti, bitno da na pocetku pise da je feature set 1:1 s iPhonetom :)
<ivoks> :)
<StephenS> http://www.blic.rs/Zabava/Vesti/432741/I-Viktorijin-andjeo-i-pametnica-Danju-radi-kao-model-nocu-kao-programer
<ivoks> da, to je stara vijest
<ivoks> MmikePoso: miksa mi ne odgovara na mail :)
<MmikePoso> ivoks: kra? :)
<MmikePoso> ivoks: kaj si ga pito, molim te? :)
<ivoks> pitao sam koja je procedura za vizu za jar :)
<StephenS> kako stara? danas objavljena
<ivoks> danas na blic.rs
<ivoks> prije dva tjedna u ostatku svijeta :)
<ivoks> ajde, prije tjedan
<ivoks> http://www.businessinsider.com/lyndsey-scott-model-and-coder-2014-1
<jelly> pa dobro, sta ocekujes da ce njihovi portali raditi ista bolje od nasih
<BotaniCar> Mislite da se frajer da naci na stranicama koje Mmike sad popravlja ? 
<jelly> ivoks: kod nas je software architect teta s dvoje djece
<vileni> kul http://databaza.org/
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahaha
<jelly> tsk
<obruT> wtf ?
<BotaniCar> zvijeri.com nije aktivna domena :) vilenisi siguran da su podaci validni ?
<vileni> naravno da nisam
<vileni> ali trazim svoje
<BotaniCar> E, to !
<ivoks> uh :)
<vileni> sva sreca pa ne glasi na mene
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsZNWLYSqfU&list=WL00342A32040ED054
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Naughty By Nature - The Mega-Mix, Views: 174492, Rating: 98.94207%
<jelly> cloudflare, ne vidi se ko je pravi vlasnik databaza.org
<vileni> erm, da
<vileni> user i pass su tamo
<ivoks> :))
<BotaniCar> Iha :) 
<vileni> sva sreca pa su neki random
<jelly> u cleartextu, naravno?
<vileni> o da
 * jelly ne smije nista rec
<vileni> jel koristi bnet autorizaciju preko user/pass?
<ivoks> ime: unix
<ivoks> prezime: administrators
<ivoks> firma: B.Net
<ivoks> a joj...
<jelly> ali bez problem mozes koristiti taj set podataka kao odskocnu dasku za fb, google i slicno, i napraviti svinjariju nekom korisniku
<jelly> sad je svima drago da se nije njime desilo... vidjet cemo kako ce vlasnik hendlati PR 
<vileni> neda mi login
<ivoks> ali... cleartext?
<vileni> navodno je to staro
<vileni> ta baza
<vileni> svejedno je moja cleartext sifra u njoj, a ne sjecam se da su nas obavijestili o tome da promijenimo sifru
<vileni> a moralo je biti unutar dvije godine, posto sam toliko dugo na tom username
<jelly> bar 5-10% ljudi koristi jedan password svugdje
<igustin> više
<vileni> da
<vileni> ali valjda 90% ljudi nikad ne mijenja dodijeljeni
<vileni> a ovdje dobijes neki
<jelly> sto je dobro u ovom slucaju
<vileni> koji na srecu nigdje drugdje ne koristimo
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CajcAghNlsE&list=WL00342A32040ED054
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Mikri Maus & Bvana - CRNO vs BELO (Dr. Dre - The Next Episode Instrumental), Views: 3603, Rating: 98.0%
<hbogner> jeste sigurni da je to staro, vidi timestamp: 2014-01-06 23:54:08'
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ma frajeri su nekom bivsem , neopreznom, djelatniku maznuli staru bazu s dropboxa ili tak nekaj glupo 
<BotaniCar> Samo je uploadano juce
<vileni> ali staro je manje od 2 godine
<hbogner> u fajlu timestamp
<hbogner> u sql-u svaki user ima timestamp
<vileni> i dalje, kako je mogao exportati iz myslq-a u cleartextu ako ga nisu koristili? :)
<tonil> :/
<vileni> a ako su ga koristili, sta je njima?
<tonil> jel ovo obavljeno sql injectionom?
<vileni> pa neznam bas, exportano je kroz phpmyadmin, vjerojatno su nekako dosli do logina
<CTCP2> "dohciejeerahbeiy" je pass?
<CTCP2> npr
<igustin> autogenerated očito
<vileni> ne, vjerojatno je prezime :D
 * CTCP2 slaps vileni around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwhFYJATBk4&list=PL70769DBFF102082A
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Franzl Lang - Cevapcici, Views: 95950, Rating: 97.89474%
<CTCP2> imam neki filing da bas i ne rade passowi :D
<jelly> CTCP2: pwgen -A0 16 
<igustin> CTCP2: zašto? ako ništa, i baza e-mailova je blame sam po sebi
<CTCP2> igustin : si probo te passowe? :D
<igustin> ne, ne zanima me
<igustin> ti jesi?
<obruT> nije on, ali je njegova skripta :)
<CTCP2> igustin : branim se sutnjom :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=G0fd0s62Cv8&list=PL70769DBFF102082A
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Discworld - Long Intro, Views: 193844, Rating: 97.426272%
<vileni> ja znam da je moj "tocan"
<vileni> ali problem je sto ne radi
<BotaniCar> vileni: mozda su poskrivecki disejblali loginove dok ne vide koliko je situacija losa :) 
<tonil> ma to je 100% rut napravio
<vileni> BotaniCar: ali to mi se ne slaze s informacijom da je to "staro"
<BotaniCar> igustinov facebook: Franjo Fritz Stipanovic Kako može biti baza starija ako je last_login na jednom od zapisa 2013-03-05 11:29:13?  
<ivoks> MmikePoso: jesi cuo zajeb na mazdi 6?
<igustin> kaže Fritz da je lastlogin nov :D
<igustin> mene čudi zašto je trebalo toliko sati da se više pročuje o tome :-/
<tonil> da,nije staro my bad "Čini mi se da su to nekakvi stari podaci jer ID_usera ide do 126,665, a znam po sebi da je ID_usera već debelo prešao 400,000.""To je prva stranica od njih 6334. Ja sam sebe našao user id 500000+"
<ivoks> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1rvfr11
<CTCP2> jebala ih "poveznica"
<CTCP2> "poveznica" zvuc snobovski
<vileni> jel moze meni netko injectati tamo TURBO_OK? :)
<CTCP2> i njubovski
<BotaniCar> ja brijem da je obruT imao prste u ovome, svi ti "TURBO_OK" unosi nisu tamo bez veze :)
<tonil> haha
<tonil> :D
<tonil> obruT, se polako rjesava konkurencije :)
<obruT> vec su me neki optuzili :)
<BotaniCar> napredujem od nitko prema netko :) 
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> dobio sam odgovor iz miksinog ureda
<weshmashian> tralalala
<tonil> zz rut 
<rut> e tonil
<tonil> rut crni vraze sta si ono napravio sa bnetom znam da si ti! :D
<rut> ?
<rut> sto je bnetu
<CTCP2> hacker opet rastura
<tonil> databaza.org
<rut> e i ?
<CTCP2> prvo je hako mene, zatim je hako vasceo internet
<CTCP2> rut, znamo da si ti
<CTCP2> priznaj
<BotaniCar> pazi kako se ladno pravi da nema veze s tim, zna da se ovaj kanal logira :) 
<rut> ma vi ste pukli
<BotaniCar> puko bi da koristim bnet
<rut> tuzite drzavu i knjigovode
<rut> sve je drzava kriva 
<rut> sto ja imam sa bnetom i datakua.org
<jelly> ivoks: za juznu afriku?
<rut> CTCP2 opet imas napadaje ?
<ivoks> jelly: da
<rut> i ti muffin ?
<CTCP2> rut : kolaju razne price
<rut> eto u afriku ajde .. tamo nema knjigovoda i ni drzave . radis sto hoce 
<rut> kakve price ?
<jelly> CTCP2: pricali su priko vise toga!
<rut> jel to onaj francuzic gay opet sere ?
<jelly> pricali su ono ca su znali
<BotaniCar> Virova sam jer san bija mali 
<CTCP2> rut ne smijem ti rec
<CTCP2> ugrozio bi tudju sigurnost
<rut> bija .. di si ti botanicar . u dalmaciji ?
<CTCP2> mogo bi navuc tvoj gnjev na nj
<rut> aa da .. zaboravio da ih pun ZG
<BotaniCar> rut: nisam, no ne bi imao nista protiv 
<rut> a sto nejdes .. 
<rut> u afriku sve to triba
<BotaniCar> rut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9iL798jEto
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Oliver Dragojevic-Oprosti Mi Pape, Views: 670850, Rating: 97.280856%
<rut> im pape
<rut> to bi bilo zgodnije
<BotaniCar> mislim da si pobrkao Olivera i Isusa
<BotaniCar> Jedan moli da se oprosti njemu, drugi da se oprosti drugima. Ja ih uvijek mjesam 
<rut> muffin zabrinjavas me .. 
<rut> poceo si filozofirat a ne pristaje ti 
<BotaniCar> *muffin, zajebavas me
<rut> nebi i ti u afriku ?
<BotaniCar> U Sandru Afriku ? Samo ako mi zena ne sazna
<rut> ma koju sandru .. sto nemas domacih cura ?
<BotaniCar> Pa, ti si ju ponudio , meni je i Severina dobra
<rut> sandra si ti dopisao
<BotaniCar> Kad ne znam ni jednu drugu Afriku u koju bi ( a sigurno je vezano s sexom jer pricam s tobom )
<rut> nema veze sa sexom ovaj put
<rut> ne izmotavaj se sad :)
<BotaniCar> Nema veze s sexom ? Si dobro, kako zdravlje ?
<rut> dobro sam .. da .. 
<rut> polirao ga prije cca 20min :)
<BotaniCar> Daj se onda drzi pravih muskih tema, kakva sad Afrika 
<BotaniCar> Sta cemo tamo, ici sidu dobit' ? 
<rut> pa Afrika .. kontinent .. tamo nema zakona . radis sto hoces
<rut> kad i tebi nevalja u HR 
<rut> tamo su ti rezije i stan zabadava
<ivoks> Ljubazno vas molim da se pri Zavodu za javno zdravstvo „Andrija Štampar“ raspitate da li se trebate cijepiti protiv žute groznice ili malarije.
<ivoks> super.
<BotaniCar> Ne lupaj, ja sam zadnji koji ce nesto reci protiv Lijepe Svoje. Napisao sam da bi rado bio blize obali ! 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kam putujes ?
<ivoks> JAR
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<tonil> sandra afrika je pica i po!
<BotaniCar> kaj se bave oni tamo informatikom, ivoks ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: idem s Markom popricati o diobi vlasnistva :)
<BotaniCar> :) Ostavi mu 30% , da misli da ga se nesto pita :)
<ivoks> inace
<ivoks> Thawte je iz JAR-a
<ivoks> na njemu je mark okrenuo lovu
<ivoks> dakle
<BotaniCar> A, dal' u zemlji imaju soft/hard industriju vrijednu spomena ? O njima su price ili o suficitu kamena, ili deficitu prava
<ivoks> za vizu za jar, treba se javiti agrokoru
<ivoks> koji te onda proslijedi atlasu
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne idem tamo nekome nesto prodati ili kupiti nesto
<ivoks> to je vrhuska firme, ide se na dogovor i planiranje razvoja
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne impliciram nista, pitam 
<ivoks> jednom san francisco, jednom bali, a jednom i jar
<rut> muffin nebu ljubomoran 
<ivoks> 'Postovana, iz konzulata/Agrokora su me uputili na Vas'
<rut> *nebudi
<BotaniCar> rut: ljubomoran na ljude blize obali ? Daj mi par razloga da ne budem :) 
<BotaniCar> ( ok, cvarci ) 
<rut> ma jebes obalu .. nego sto ti nejdes u afriku ..
<BotaniCar> A sta cu tamo, ima'l tamo leba ? 
<rut> ima . crnog .. 
<rut> a stos tu ?
<BotaniCar> Nego ,ima li ubuntu postavljen kakav deduplikacijski mehanizam/standard ? 
<BotaniCar> rut: tu je moja zemlja, tu je moj dom ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVGodwrv27E )
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: To je tvoja zemlja, Views: 3429, Rating: %
<jelly> BotaniCar: za filesystem/storage?
<jelly> ako ima i ja bi volio znati
<BotaniCar> jelly: oprosti sto nisam bio jasniji, da ( zanima me i za debian, ako si se zanimao s tim) 
<rut> muffin e jesi dvolican . :*
<BotaniCar> jelly: cak i vise nego za storage, zanima me mogu li se virtualke deduplicirati ( imam X virtualki s jednakim OSom i paketom softvera, na MirkoSoft platformi mogu dedupati 80% toga )
<rut> haha :(
<jelly> BotaniCar: MS platforma nije kajgott
<BotaniCar> ni jedna nije :) pogotovo ako ju ne pozna'm :)
<jelly> bar ovaj hyperv u 2012 ima cist ok ficure
<BotaniCar> Najvaznija je da mu ne moras nikad  pristupiti direktno ( powershell radi k'o je*eni zmaj ) 
<BotaniCar> Moram priznati ranterima da METRO inferfejs stvarno smijesno izgleda na serveru :) Ne ne-ergonomicno, ali smijesno 
<ivoks> pitanje iz prijave za vizu:
<BotaniCar> "imate li K+ karticu"
<ivoks> "Where and when was present nationality obtained?"
<jelly> BotaniCar: Emmezeta!
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :) 
<jelly> mamicu im spalim, sms spam mi salju
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ne, koji?
<MmikePoso> deduplikacija
<MmikePoso> to se jede? :)
<BotaniCar> jede diskovlje, ako nemas :)
<rut> zato ides u Afriku i netreba ti nista .. nemas sa nicime problema 
<igustin> mogući izvor? -> ftp://ivcvitko:grkavica@viptest.online.hr/
<jelly> srsly?
<tonil> lol
<tonil> ovo postaje sve bolje i bolje
<tonil> bbl lunch time
<igustin> site je blokiran (bandwidth?) ali je Dropbox file i dalje dostupan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/t34jec9d9hki4m8/bnet.tar.gz
<igustin> uočite tar.gz :D
<igustin> suzili smo krug sumnjivaca :D
<jelly> igustin: freenode ima politiku aktivnog sprecavanja nelegalnih aktivnosti.  Ajde nemoj postati l/p necijeg privatnog accounta tu po kanalima
<rut> jesi cuo igustin .... 
<igustin> ok, ali ovo je očito public link koji se već nalazi na nekoliko foruma
<rut> ma freenode ce ti usi zavrnut
 * igustin jao meni ;)
<rut> eee . upamti za ubuduce 
 * jelly se nada i da ce igustin prijaviti vipnetu provalu
<MmikePoso> ne samo to
<MmikePoso> po hrvatskim zakonima to je kaznjivo
<ivoks> ja sam bnetu vec poslao mail
<jelly> igustin: pa jebemu, ako je ducan sirom otvoren i nema osoblja, ljudi iznose televizore vani, jel to znaci da to sad treba oglasavati i samoposluziti se?
 * BotaniCar ne bi uzeo TV ali bi s gustom razbio izlog
<budz0r> BotaniCar: siledzijo!
<BotaniCar> budz0r: mozda sam huligan, ali nisam lopov ! :)
<igustin> jelly: prije nego sam išta napisao, kontaktirao sam neke kolege i potvrđeno mi je da je VIP upoznat
<igustin> a to je bilo ~10+ od prve informacije koje se već bila proširila
<igustin> ~10+ h
<StephenS> buci
<StephenS> buci buci
<rut> sad cete filozofiju od toga napravit
<BotaniCar> ma, jelly ga je sad opr'o, a sigurno je i sam vec i windows adminima ispricao kaj se desilo :) 
<igustin> ne radi se o filozofiji, već o redu, i u tome se slažem s jellyjem
<vileni> igustin: a jesi nasao ikoga da je obavijesten o promjeni sifre?
<vileni> mislim, ako je to staro, i ako je rijeseno, zasto ja neznam da su mi promijenili sifru za pristup korisnickim stranicama
<igustin> u više navrata kad sam uočio ili saznao za propust najprije sam kontaktirao onih koji se to tiče
<jelly> vileni: PR bullshit, nazalost uobicajena procedura
<igustin> ovo sad se više stvar forenzike i nalaženja izvora, ali mislim da postoji dovoljno indicija da je najsumnjiviji ovaj koji je objavio prvi post na BOL-u
<igustin> VIP kaže da je prijavljeno policiji, pa vjerojatno bude nastavak priče
<igustin> vileni: točno, to i drugi kažu, ali na BOL forumu se javili ljudi kojima je objavljeni password *važeći*
<vileni> to je nezgodno :)
<vileni> mislim, sa mojim user i pass moze vidjeti koliko sam potrosio podataka afaik, i nista drugo
<vileni> i mail citati naravno, koji se ne koristi
<jelly> vileni: i naravno moze probati isti password na gmailu, fejsu, jahu
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne moze ti, na primjer, uzeti brzi internet , kroz web sucelje ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: mislim da web sucelje nema skoro nikakve opcije
<vileni> osim ako je u medjuvremeno dodano nesto
<igustin> vileni: nije li to pristupni podatak za korisnika linka?
<BotaniCar> pih, onda su trebali aknut tkom, vise potencijalne stete
<jelly> vileni: i poslati par mailova sa linkovima na djecju pornjavu u tvoje ime i preko tvog akaunta 
<vileni> igustin: je, ali mislim da se nigdje ne unosi to u pristupnu opremu
<civija> ali ako ima necije vazece podatke i s njima se moze logirati na web od bnet-a
<civija> onda moze vidjeti i ID korisnika
<civija> a s time vec moze vise toga
<civija> svaki put kad zovnes sluzbu za korisnike odmah te pitaju id korisnika
<BotaniCar> Da sam bar admin u bnetu, ovaj ce mjesec biti prekovremenih :) 
<vileni> neplacenih? :)
<BotaniCar> kak mislis neplacenih,?! Oni su, bre, mlogo ozbiljan brend ! 
<rut> sve to treba u afriku poslat 
<BotaniCar> Slovenci zabranili tvrtkama da doniraju politicke stranke <3
<jelly> mudro
<SilverSpace> dan
<igustin> autogeneriran je, većina ga nije mijenjala, pa je teško za očekivati da ga imaju drugdje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj to mjenja na stvati kaj su zabranili 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ne mijenja? Sad ce biti kristalno jasno da ako je ista poslo na relaciji tvrtka>stranka, da nije moglo biti nista nego mito. Pa koliki se vade na donacije, od Smaranadera na dalje
<SilverSpace> nis ne mijenja jedino kaj se sad bude tocno znalo ime osobe 
<SilverSpace> donator janko marko 
<BotaniCar> Mijenja , i do sad se moglo saznati tko je kome sto dao, ali su svi umjesani mogli potezati poklone, darovnice, sranja. 
<BotaniCar> Sad nema doniranja, ako si nesto dao, potkupljujes
<SilverSpace> donacije se i dalje primaju 
<BotaniCar> Cime bi te, u nekom idealnom svijetu, automaCki zakacila i pripadajuca kazna, bez puno mudrovanja
<SilverSpace> i kod nas je regulirano 
<BotaniCar> kod nas je regulirano da ne smijes primiti dar skuplji od 500kn i slicno
<SilverSpace> tko koliko moze dati 
<BotaniCar> Sto ostavlja mjesta za interprentaciju koliko volis
<SilverSpace> pa da
<SilverSpace> transparentnos je vise puno vise vazna 
<igustin> LOOOOL
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo u biti sve zabrnit 
<igustin> eto, javljaju se ljudi koji su analizirali učestalost passworda iz BNet baze :)
<rut> u africi nema toga
<BotaniCar> igustin: sto kazu ?
<jelly> igustin: cca 0.5% ljudi koristi najjednostavniji moguci password koji odgovara uvjetima... ak mora imati bar jednu brojku i 6 minimalno 6 znakova, toliko ce ih imati password 123456
<jelly> nemoj pitat kak znam :-)
<SilverSpace> :=)
<igustin> jelly: točno, i upravo taj ima 56 korisnika među njima ;) (nije moja analiza, časna pionirska!)
<obruT> jelly :) ne znam ni kak ja znam kak je kod nekog drugog providera :)
<igustin> jelly: neću te pitati, znam kako znaš :P :D
<igustin> obruT: LOL
<jelly> igustin: znaci... imaju samo 20k korisnika? :-)
<rut> aloo krsite freenode politku !!
<jelly> rut: ne seri
<rut> ne seri ti filozof
 * BotaniCar ispece pizzu, uzme slice i doda dalje u publiku
<SilverSpace> kikiriki kokice 
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0jlN3H9pAc
<datase> rut: Title: Edo Maajka - No sikiriki ( No sikiriki ), Views: 939, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> nemoj mi tog drogerasa pustat :)
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmNMZPbAJbg
<datase> rut: Title: DINO DVORNIK - Afrika, Views: 1059129, Rating: 98.67932%
<rut> prigodna za sve kojima drzava nevalja
<SilverSpace> dobro taj je domaci :)
<jelly> afriku voli cili svit
<SilverSpace> kako potrositi bezveze 350kn 
<SilverSpace> kupiti punjac prije nego provjeriti akumulator dali radi
<rut> silver nisi jedini . samo ja nisam 350 vec 150
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, punjac mozes korisitit i na drugim akumulatorima
<hbogner> i za druge svrhe, recimo za napajanje okretaljeke raznja za janjetinu, odojak ,...
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APTtkotTYXQ
<datase> rut: Title: Yeke Yeke, Views: 1198673, Rating: 98.79365%
<rut> muffin
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VATjETeXf0
<datase> rut: Title: Sandra Afrika 2012 - Neko ce mi nocas napraviti sina, Views: 6213509, Rating: %
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQbiNvZqaY
<datase> rut: Title: Toto - Africa, Views: 4224811, Rating: 98.294906%
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, always think on the food side of life :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: slab je ovaj za razanj svega daje 0.8A 
<SilverSpace> ctek punjac xs 0.8
<MmikePoso> hbogner:  :D
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: jesu se ovi javili za zvucnike :)
<MmikePoso> ma drek na sibici
<SilverSpace> bio danas u linksu dubrava oni nemaju zvucnike mada imaju dell monitore
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: da narucim od kodeksa?
<MmikePoso> oni vele da imaju
<MmikePoso> mailo se danas sa zenom
<MmikePoso> al' su tamo pak sad 190 kuna
<jelly> <Rory> Why can't Stevie Wonder see his friends? <Rory> Because he's married
<SilverSpace> a gle di ces uzet za sebe uzmi i za mene ja ih ocu svakako 
<ivoks> Intel CEO Brian Krzanich announced the McAfee brand name will be phased out and replaced by 'Intel Security'
<jelly> kupilo
<SilverSpace> hm ma da kupili
<ivoks> The BBC reports that John McAfee is happy with the decision: "'I am now everlastingly grateful to Intel for freeing me from this terrible association with the worst software on the planet."
<CTCP2> loool
<jelly> :-D
<SilverSpace> koliko kila bijelog
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25631183
<ivoks> vidi ga :D
<ivoks> prvi video
<CTCP2> "Last year Mr McAfee released a video showing how to "uninstall" the firm's anti-virus software by blasting a laptop with a bullet." xD
<ivoks> busted
<ivoks> kako se lik raspao kada je ostao bez blesimetra
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> danas svatko moze biti dirrektor
<CTCP2> lmao
<ivoks> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/ces/10555091/CES-2014-Michael-Bay-walks-out-on-Samsung-TV-presentation-after-autocue-failure.html
<rut> eee StephenS .. sretan Bozic .. zaboravio ja .. :(
<StephenS> Hvala :)
<ivoks> ovaj video je jos bolji
<ivoks> lik ponavlja iste stvari
<ivoks> we've made it!
<ivoks> http://www.techienews.co.uk/974497/china-lifts-13-year-console-ban-making-way-xbox-one-playstation-4-wii-u-others/
<ivoks> let the corruption of china start right now!
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<ivoks> moga bi i ja
<SilverSpace> 5.972.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 kg ima nas planet
<jelly> a koliko your mom nije ni mjerljivo
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7IrpnA3uxE 
<datase> jelly: Title: Sven Vath - L'Esperanza (Original Album Version), Views: 6747, Rating: 100.0%
<rut> to jelly
<jelly> 10 minuta
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY5Ejus6kgc
<datase> rut: Title: Members of Mayday - Sonic Empire 1997, Views: 4887085, Rating: 98.86332%
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> djeca
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzS7M18GF00
<datase> ivoks: Title: Members Of Mayday - Wonderful (Techno 1995), Views: 129269, Rating: 92.483224%
<jelly> ha, to nisam cuo od... neznamkad
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-siJSNOOFo
<datase> rut: Title: Marusha - Deep (Official Video HQ), Views: 354409, Rating: 98.39034%
<ivoks> prva stvar koju sam cuo
<ivoks> i koja me navukla na rave
<ivoks> kad bi se sjetio kako se zvalka
<ivoks> za dobra stara vremena:
<jelly> polako jos mi ni sonic empire nije zavrsila
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arLHb6JHi7Q
<datase> ivoks: Title: Scooter - Hyper, Hyper, Views: 2169965, Rating: 93.496932%
<jelly> ^^ za windowsase?
<ivoks> hehe
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwC9HB-vHyc
<datase> rut: Title: Marusha - Raveland (Official Video HQ), Views: 391304, Rating: 98.391228%
<rut> 1:00 bassa
<rut> muffin jesi ti rejvo :)
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=razuJpWyYlY
<datase> rut: Title: Mark OH - Love Song HQ, Views: 280084, Rating: 98.01653%
<ivoks> ne ne
<ivoks> mark oh ima nesto bolje
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChPV9ua6HII
<datase> ivoks: Title: Mark 'Oh - Tears don't lie 1995, Views: 1443291, Rating: 97.291194%
<ivoks> i, naravno
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTqdQNzqUqI
<datase> ivoks: Title: Mark 'Oh - Randy (ORIGINAL 1994 VIDEO), Views: 340772, Rating: 98.128652%
<rut> uu dobra . :)
<ivoks> happy hard core :)
<rut> dobar je bio markec :)
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdq5LAMHuig
<datase> rut: Title: RMB - Redemption, Views: 36096, Rating: 97.8836%
<ivoks> ah, rmb
<ivoks> a dune?
<rut> pa 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAlRtCyr0sQ
<datase> ivoks: Title: Dune - Hardcore Vibes, Views: 3916722, Rating: 97.574548%
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjjSqtPtgT0
<datase> rut: Title: RMB - Redemption 2.0 (HQ), Views: 54334, Rating: 98.44358%
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZL4dlYAHDI
<datase> ivoks: Title: DJ Hooligan - Rave Nation, Views: 331512, Rating: 97.19084%
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm-DK0gwXdw
<datase> ivoks: Title: Technohead - I Wanna Be A Hippy(original video), Views: 439672, Rating: 96.084384%
<rut> djecja muzika :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> pred kraj sam ja slusao ovakve stvari
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PurkZlYJjls
<datase> ivoks: Title: 5HOURS - Thunderdome Megamix - (Best Of / Greatest Hits), Views: 808485, Rating: 97.804528%
<ivoks> od 1:06
<rut> vrtim bas .. boli glava od toga :)
<ivoks> s ovoga sam presao na...
<ivoks> janis joplin :)
<rut> haha
<rut> tonil a danas je afrika sandra in .. pogotovo ako se pjesma zove napravi mi sina nocas ?
<ivoks> ekipa s kojom sam bbrijao na rave je pocela slusati rap i hip hop
<ivoks> reko, jebes to, to nije muzika
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/novi-skyactiv-motori-bit-ce-30-posto-efikasniji/720316.aspx
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, al...
<rut> silver sve je to samo na papiru 
<ivoks> mazda 6 10 minuta indexira usb stick s muzikom
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jebes sve motore ako ne mogu slusati svoju muziku
<SilverSpace> muzika se uvijek moze zamjeniti
<ivoks> ne mozes ovo
<ivoks> to je komp koji je puno vise od muzike
<SilverSpace> ma moze :) majstori svasta rade sa muzikom u autima 
<rut> a ovo je stvar koja je meni bila no1 u pocecima 
<SilverSpace> i kamenac u bubrezima razbijaju 
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1xGbEDs6-4
<datase> rut: Title: U96 - Das Boot (HQ) MTV [1992], Views: 28174, Rating: 95.555554%
<igustin> JOPPD ne prolazi za ~140k korisnika tipa akademska zajednica, doktori i slično
<jelly> MAXIMUM VELOCITY
<ivoks> http://www.change.org/petitions/mazda-north-america-mazda-uk-mazda-spain-espa%C3%B1a-update-head-unit-software-for-the-2014-mazda6
<ivoks> igustin: znas zasto?
<jelly> igustin: dobro jutro da ne prolazi
<ivoks> igustin: zato sto su debili u petak promijenili sve, a da nikome nisu nista rekli
<ivoks> When I playing MP3 from USB drive (not iPod or kinds) everything is fine but if I stop the car completely and then start the car again, it plays MP3 files from the begining but not continue playing what left last.
<jelly> mene cudi da to radi za firme od 5-10k zaposlenika
<ivoks> jelly: ne radi
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> odoh doma
<SilverSpace> ja imam negdje drveni trokut iz petog razreda gdje gore imam upisano pink floyd dark side of the moon i McLaren zbog kojeg sam dobio i jedinicu iz matematike tj, geometrije
<SilverSpace> joj kad se sjetim koji sam osebujni lik bio duga kosa kratka pamet 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQIYEPe6DWY heh
<datase> jelly: Title: Kraftwerk - Das Model, Views: 2831090, Rating: 98.735896%
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/znanstvenici-i-ekstremna-zima-je-posljedica-globalnog-zagrijavanja-a-bit-ce-jos-gore/720345.aspx
<CTCP2> to ja pokusavam objasnit ovim "teoreticarima zavjera"
<CTCP2> al nikak
<jelly> pa da
<CTCP2> klima je malo osjetljivija stvarcica od toplo-hladno
<jelly> imas destabiliziran sistem, i sad se istitrava, vamo jako vruce, tamo jako hladno, vamo suho tamo poplave
<jelly> bit ce zanimljivo gledati rasipanje temperature i ostalog ovih godina, i prije 10-20
<jelly> otisla standardna devijacija u tri pm 
<CTCP2> kad padne snijeg usred ljeta, odma debosi graknu "HAHAHA, EVO VAM GLOBALNOG ZATOPLJENJA!!"
<jelly> nema tu odgovora nego lupit samarcinu
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> i kaj je jos gore, debosima je najveci problem kaj im je prevruce il kaj im je prehladno
<CTCP2> ne razmisljaju o vaznijim stvarima
<CTCP2> kao sto su poljoprivredni urodi
<jelly> kaj, budemo uvezli
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> s parama koje nemamo i iz drzava di bu isto xD
<jelly> budu ljudi kumpire cuvali oruzjem iz rata :-|
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> al kad ovak pogledas, premda se ne furam na te brije o smaku svijeta itd, vrlo lako da je "armageddon" pred vratima xD
<CTCP2> nek malo nes ode u kurac
<CTCP2> i byebye
<CTCP2> fuck, klikno sam na komentare clanka
 * CTCP2 sadomazo
 * DomaMuffin zamislja SilverSpacea u Floys izdanju, nije lose :)
<CTCP2> Fekalija_Izmetbegovic je objavio 7.1.2014 18:25
<CTCP2> Globalno zagrijavanje se dešava kroz niske temperature......buaaahahahahah
<CTCP2> Samo glupe ovce mogu ovo progutati.
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ja sam par godina cuvao frendove lubenice, imam head start pred ostalima :) 
 * CTCP2 kopa bunker u obliznjoj sumi...
 * DomaMuffin minta coine na najbrze, kad klasicne valute propadnu ..
 * CTCP2 ce pustit DomaMuffin u svoju zemunicu za 100 coina
<rut> ma sve ide u pm
<rut> i nek sve ode ... nek ostanu najajci i najbolji 
<rut> odoh u portanovu gledat sandre afrike 
 * DomaMuffin kupuje jos grafickih, sta kosta da kosta
<jelly> DomaMuffin: eto ko dize globalno zagrijavanje, rudari
<CTCP2> :>
<CTCP2> diff ode u oblake
<CTCP2> Estimated Next Difficulty: 	3,727 (+10.71%)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nisi ti vidio moju sliku sa dugom kosom
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYS5fiqS9jk ha, fakat zvuci poznato
<datase> jelly: Title: Ciro Dammicco - Le Rose Blu (1972), Views: 1804, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj grafu za mintanje 
<jelly> koristenje lokalnih mirrora: kernel - 0 bodova; debian - vrlo, vrlo malo; CPAN - stotine pristupa dnevno
<jelly> wot
<rut> >>> World build completed on Tue Jan  7 19:39:46 CET 2014 .. samo 3 sata :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: brijem da cijeli *coin komjnuniti ne zagadjuje koliko veca farma krava .) Uostalom, krivi moj energy providera ! 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: velis, treba poskupit struju?
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : trosimo oko 50 GW/h
<CTCP2> LTC rudari
<jelly> lol, 50 nuklearki
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> cca 150.000 grafi radi 24/7
 * jelly bi sve to na dobrovoljne radne akcije poslao
<jelly> ali istina da je to zanemarivo prema onome sto sve krave svijeta isprde
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ako ce paziti kak ju proizvode, nek poskupi.
<CTCP2> s kojim programom mogu ovaj SMOS Linux
<CTCP2> SMOS-Linux1.2-2GB.img
<CTCP2> istrest na ATA HDD
<CTCP2> umjesto na USB stick
<CTCP2> iz windowsa :>
<rut> imgwriter
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ko $deity te molim, slozi si ubuntu/debian na stick :) Mozes i centos
<StephenS> G
<DomaMuffin> Tko ce ti pomagati s tim .. drekom :D
<StephenS> $love->you();
<CTCP2> rut : win32diskimager-v0.9? taj mi da samo na USB stick
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : neda mi se, ovo radi "out of the box" :D
<CTCP2> a ionak ga ne bi mogo sa sticka jer mi maticna na jednom kompu ne podrzava OS sa sticka
<rut> sorry . nisam vidio da trazis za hdd
<CTCP2> zato ga ocu stavit na HDD, imam neko smece od 6 GB :D
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: nemas neki noviji ? Brijem da taj trosi struje koliko i graficka ? 
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> jelly: toliko nema posla da me ne mozes ni na radnu akciju poslati :P
<CTCP2> "I pulled out an old HDD from 1995 and it consumed only 13 watts"
<DomaMuffin> o0o0 :) Uostalm, izmjeri ovog svojeg :) 
<rut> muffin koji ti je vrag ?
<rut> sad tjeras ljude da mjere kua ?
<DomaMuffin> Pa kak ces znat' jel ti trebaju oni penis extenderi koje ti nude mailom svako malo ? 
<rut> meni nista nitko ne nudi ?!
<rut> uzmes uteg 5kg . zavezes za cunu i tako svaki dan pola sata . sto ce ti extenderi 
<StephenS> ugh
<CTCP2> http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<CTCP2> s ovim bi mogo iz windowsa, jel
<rut> probaj
<CTCP2> fuck me ak ist kuzim
<CTCP2> odo citat "upute"
<rut> sto ti nije jasno ?
<CTCP2> koju naredbu trebam spucat :>
<CTCP2> brb, idem restartat
<CTCP2> (nema GUIa xD)
<rut> dd if=c:\disk1.img of=\\.\g: bs=xx
<CTCP2> ok, brb
<rut> ako je disk g
<CTCP2> odo prikopcat HDD
<rut> >>> Kernel build for BRZI completed on Tue Jan  7 20:42:05 CET 2014
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/svi-zele-doznati-sto-se-krije-u-ovoj-ogromnoj-kutiji/720340.aspx
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jesu ti sjele pare od rudarenja :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: nisam gledao , brijem da nisu mogle, praznici. 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: doh, u kutiji je ocito manja kutija
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<jelly-home> <rut> >>> Kernel build for BRZI # zena mora bit da je nesretna!
<SilverSpace> joj tak bi si hladno pivo maznuo 
 * SilverSpace je poludio 
<jelly-home> jebate, tek sad navecer se da disati kak spada
<rut> jelly-home ako joj ne pase nek trazi SPOROG
 * jelly-home drzi prozore sirom otvorene
<rut> 5-10min i dosta .. 
<rut> ljeti 2min 
<jelly-home> 10min?!?!
<jelly-home> moras mijenjat ime masine
<rut> nemam inspiracije .  brzi . pila . igel .. avila 
<rut> to imam i nemam inspiracije za drugo 
<rut> muffin 
<rut> jel 10min dosta ?
<jelly-home> kae avila
<rut> gw-2345 gateworks ploca . avila .. zato ima ime avila .. laptop je brzi .. pila je komp a igel ono malo sranje sto mi glumi ruter
<rut> sad gledam kako avilu cim prije bacit na krov zgrade da mi ne smeta po stanu 
<jelly-home> a jesi povezan s kim ili sta
<rut> trebao bi jedan link na OSWireless i probat prema Dakovu link na 5GHz u sklopu OSW 
<rut> http://www.otvorenamreza.org/
<CTCP2> dakle pucam
<CTCP2> dd if=c:\dd\smos.img of=\\.\g: bs=xx
<CTCP2> nema veze kaj u ovom smos.img ima vise particija?
<CTCP2> kaj ne bi trebo puknut na HDD a ne na particiju
<CTCP2> (na cijeli HDD)
<rut> neznam ja .. neradim sa dd na win 
<jelly-home> vjerojatno bi
<jelly-home> CTCP2: jel radi taj dd --list
<rut> mozda mu ove  \\.\g: govore da koristi cijeli disk od g: particije ?!
<jelly-home> jok, \\.\g: je isto sto i g: samo drukcije
<CTCP2> radi
<CTCP2> taj HDD mi je "fizicki 1."
<CTCP2> \\?\Device\Harddisk0\Partition0
<jelly-home> vec vidim kak ces si sjebat sve na disku 
<CTCP2> s tim da ima 2 particije, al 2. particija je nes bezveze, 15 MB unallocated
<jelly-home> krivom disku, jel
<CTCP2> ne xDDD
<rut> ajde bas me zanima rezultat
<rut> ionak je disk za testiranje :)
<CTCP2> xDD
<CTCP2> evo, rosta
<CTCP2> sve me strah
<CTCP2> kolko bruji da ne crkne xD
<rut> haha . nece .. bez brige
<CTCP2> ma znam da nece od dda :D
<CTCP2> neg ovak, smece je hard xD
<CTCP2> hm, zavrsio je
<CTCP2> a napravio nije nis
<rut> kako nist ?
<CTCP2> 1901+0 records in
<CTCP2> 1901+0 records out
<CTCP2> dd if=c:\dd\smos.img of=\\.\g: bs=1M
<CTCP2> a svi fajlovi su di su i bili :D
<rut> pa nece ti obrisat smos.img
<CTCP2> ma na G:\ mislim
<rut> a j* ga onda . :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> mozd ide bez ovog \\.\
<CTCP2> ipak su to winblowsi
<CTCP2> brb
<CTCP2> jok, na to mi izbaci "Failed to load diskio.dll"
<rut> You can use the standard \\.\ notation for win32 exported devices or the dd specific \\?\ notation to access windows native devices.
<rut> umjesto . ?
<rut> :)
<CTCP2> daj napisi full komandu
<CTCP2> vec se vidim kak si formatiram sistemski disk xD
<rut> dd if=c:\dd\smos.img of=\\?\g: bs=1M
<rut> ma nekuzim ja to kua kako bi muffin reko :)
<CTCP2> to pak izbaci "Error native opening file: 0 The operation completed successfully"
<CTCP2> xD
<rut> i prozore
<rut> a sto dd --list izbaci . jel mozemo vidjet ?
<CTCP2> da, cek
<CTCP2> btw kaj znaci
<CTCP2> ak stavim "od=\\.\g: bs=1M"
<CTCP2> http://www.myraspberrypiexperience.com/using-dd-for-windows/
<CTCP2> tu stoji od umjesto of
<rut> ee da me j* neznam . ja znam za of a ne od :)
<rut> a probaj od .. mozes samo g: disk sjebat :P
<CTCP2> nadam se xD
<CTCP2> to pak izbaci
<CTCP2> Device \\?\i: is a link to \\?\Device\HarddiskVolume1
<CTCP2> \\?\Device\HarddiskVolume1 is a partition on \Device\Harddisk0
<CTCP2> 0M Error writing file: 5 Access is denied
<CTCP2> 0M
<CTCP2> 1+0 records in
<CTCP2> 0+0 records out
<CTCP2> (inace, I: je, ne G: xD)
<jelly-home> timer za kuhanje:
<jelly-home> sleep 120; mplayer mp3/ljepljive/Merlin-Godinama.mp3
<CTCP2> (nisam htio komplicirat ispravljanjem) xD
<jelly-home> CTCP2: jesi admin?
<CTCP2> da
<jelly-home> CTCP2: jelista na tom disku koji ce pregaziti vec mountano?
<CTCP2> ntfs particija s nekim bezveznim pizdarijama
<CTCP2> da formatiram prvo particiju?
<jelly-home> mozda windowsi ne daju pregazit dok se koristi, umountaj
<CTCP2> ok
<rut> sigurno si admin . run cmd as administrator ?
<jelly-home> wtf, ko je pustio merlina
<CTCP2> rut jesam, logan sam vec ko admin
<CTCP2> wtf, zanimljivo
<CTCP2> formatiram sad taj I:\
<CTCP2> i odjednom se u disk managmentu pojave nove particije
<CTCP2> cini se da ipak sljaka
<rut> haha
<rut> i sad sve ponovo :)
<DomaMuffin> "\\.\g: je isto sto i g: samo drukcije" http://tinyurl.com/pusrnc3
<rut> :)
<rut> to su prozori :)
<CTCP2> hm, jos zanimljivije
<CTCP2> oso sad zbrisat i formatirat sve particije
<CTCP2> i ponovit proceduru
<CTCP2> i napravi sve
<CTCP2> i sad imam jednu velku RAW particiju bez iceg na njoj xD
<rut> hahaha
<rut> sto ti nije jednostavnije neki live linux pokrenut i to sve odradit 
<rut> ako bas hoces na hdd
<rut> muffin 
<rut> sto ti kazes za 10min ?
<DomaMuffin> zsto mu govoris isto sto i svi, rut .. vidis da "ovo vec radi, ne da mi se" :)
<rut> jel to previse ili premalo zeni ?
<DomaMuffin> a gle, 10 min ako bjezim od policije i ako bjezim od zene, nije isto !
<DomaMuffin> aught
<rut> haha
<DomaMuffin> nisitopitaomffffppptt
<rut> moja dobi 5-10min sad zimi i ja mislim da joj dosta
<rut> ljeti 2min uvrh glave
<DomaMuffin> moja z menom mere kaj oce, ak spim 
<rut> aaa neee .. nemoze moja nista dok spavam .. onda jedino imam svoje JA
<CTCP2> cool, ponovih 2 put proceduru i sad je "ulovilo" xDDDD
<CTCP2> nis nece iz 1., logicno :>
<rut> a ko zna sto je sad gore :)
<CTCP2> xD
<rut> nema druge nego boot ;)
<CTCP2> 2 particije od SMOSa su, kak mi se cini, po velicini
<CTCP2> i 3. prazna xD
<CTCP2> idem vidit jel se boota xD
<rut> aj
<rut> nema ga .. sigurno radi :)
<DomaMuffin> sad ce sumnjivi ltc spam botovi pocet dolaziti na kanal, kak je on pocel koristit taj d**k :D
<DomaMuffin> Kua je to a ne majning linux ako odma na bootu nema 47 grafova, 3 terminala s brzoskrolajucim tekstom i poruku "you're wasting power!"
<DomaMuffin> Mislim da cu si napraviti takav crtez za majcu
<rut> bolje da kod zene rudaris a ne na skatulji :P
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYfjgsxcyoQ
<datase> tonil: Title: Floorfilla - Anthem 4 (Dj Cerla Marvin Remix 2011), Views: 66425, Rating: 98.09524%
<tonil> wub wub wub wub
 * tonil dances around the chat
<rut> nemas pametnijeg posla ?
<StephenS> nema
<StephenS> wubi wub wub
<StephenS> dobra ti ova pesma toni montana
<rut> http://xhamster.com/movies/2421274/stunning_matures_susanna_mature_sister_in_law.html
<StephenS> bilo bi mnogo zanimljivije da nema sve opisano u url-u ;[
<rut> nema to veze .. ja da sam u tonilovim godinama samo bi takve ganjao 
<rut> ctcpd je sjebo i c: disk :)
<tonil> hahaha
<rut> dugo to boota nesto :)
<StephenS> a Y disk
<DomaMuffin> rut: hebli te flash sajtovi, znas koliko sam puta morao kliknuti da mi otvori filmic ?
<StephenS> sto ja samo jednom
<rut> koliko ?
<StephenS> koristim adblock sve izblokira u sec
<DomaMuffin> ti imas neki vojni browser StephenS
<StephenS> pa idem na icognito mode
<StephenS> tamo sve u fullu
<tonil> da adblock je zakon
<rut> muffin na prozorima radis ?
<DomaMuffin> Jesteda
<rut> e pa sto se onda cudis :)
<StephenS> paranoja 
<StephenS> idi na redtube onda
<StephenS> oni nemaju adsa
<rut> samo milfice . mature .. tonil . tonil 
<StephenS> msm tako je bilo pre 3-4 godine
<rut> daj mi svoje godine 
<rut> al ne i pamet :)
<DomaMuffin> bas ti pamet treba za ono sto si ti naumio , rut
<rut> treba terba muffin .. znas ti koliko ima tih mature i milfaca 
<rut> treba za njih spika :) samo zato pamet 
<DomaMuffin> da pamet ka*a penzici bi sve ribe pobrali :D
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/418204_3314006978685_282256581_n.jpg
<rut> muffin tebi je ona baba sefica jedino zensko na poslu ?
<rut> ili imas i kolegice .. mlade od sefice :)
<DomaMuffin> Ne zelim s tobom ponovno nacinjati temu sexa na poslu !
<rut> necemo .. samo odgovori :)
<rut> obecajem .. :P
<DomaMuffin> Stari moj, ja tebe tocno mogu zamisliti u svojoj kozi :) Ti bi morao dve majce dnevno mijenjati da moja shefica sjedi ured do tebe :) 
<rut> ok . sad odgovori :)
<rut> imas kolegice mlade od te sefice?
<DomaMuffin> I sad ti se malo manta na pomisao, priznaj, tlak pada i to 
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<tonil> :D
<rut> slusaj .. odradis seficu jednom i imas odrijesite ruke za sve 
<rut> pa sad ti kalkuliraj je vrijedno ili ne 
<rut> ja bi 
<rut> al onda sam ja sef 
<rut> a sa kolegicama popravim okus :)
<DomaMuffin> Cekaj, ako pricamo o tome da ubijem sheficu .. pa kaj si lud ? Nemrem ju odraditi, brijem da se osigurala tako da premija ide na dete
<rut> ne skreci .. dobro ti znas kako odradit
<DomaMuffin> Ti si beskrušolozni manijak :) 
 * DomaMuffin calls FreeNode police
<rut> sad se izmotavas
<rut> :) hahaha
<rut> ok . ako je politika u pitanju .. necu vise
<rut> ajde reci jel imas kolegice ?
<DomaMuffin> Nemam :( 
<rut> :(
<rut> steta
<DomaMuffin> Samo najamnice :(Nista stalno :)
<DomaMuffin> ne mogu o tome , ne samo da mi srce puca, nego nije u redu :)
<rut> pa i to je nesto 
<rut> ok . do sutra .. :)
<rut> sutra cemo 
 * DomaMuffin sobs quietly
<rut> mozes zamislis kako je meni bilo kad sam radio u casinu ?
<DomaMuffin> Uff !
<rut> a j*** sam samo jednu :(
<DomaMuffin> Al tamo je bolje, zeMske su kompetetivne, cim zabriju da te jedna malo skica, odma su sve na tebi :)
<DomaMuffin> mogao si birati, priznaj
<rut> a nisam bas .. nedaju sve 
<rut> barem one(a) koju sam pikirao 
<DomaMuffin> Cekaj .. siih pitao za pare ili za ono ? Kak ne daju ?! :) 
<rut> valjda sam lose ovu odradio pa se proculo :)
<rut> al pice su bile strava .. ufff .. da mi je opet taj posao 
<DomaMuffin> Sve bi greske ponovio! Da. Kuzim.
<rut> sigurno 
<rut> tonil sto je sa onom tvojoj sa faxa ?
<rut> jesi vise to rjesio ?
<DomaMuffin> Nije, ali mu je rekla da je trudna :) 
<tonil> vodim je u kino ovaj tjedan vidi cemo sta ce bit
<rut> muffin nemoj tako 
<rut> koji film gledate ?
<rut> nemoj sad da je neka koljacina .. zaboravi da ces pipkat 
<DomaMuffin> a zna da se salim , ljubomorim jer mene vise ni debele ircerice ne zovu u kino :( 
<jelly-home> nema vise ircerica
<rut> di ima ircerica ?
<rut> pa tu je neka znala naletit ako se ne varam 
<rut> di je ta ? 
<tonil> rut linux.hr i linuxzasve ima ih tamo
<rut> trudna :) haha
<rut> tamo ce me odmah banirat ako uletim
<rut> al ko ga j* . pazi sad
<DomaMuffin> cekaj, #linuxzasve je .. se smije tamo ovak' pricat' o linuxu kao mi ovdje ? :D 
<rut> pa tamo ste svi vi . 
<jelly-home> di
<rut> eh . ircerice sa kua 
<rut> :(
<tonil> rut, na linux.hr ti je zowey
<tonil> ovi sa linuxzasve su rekli da je triba zenit
<rut> tonil vraze .. odakle ti to znas ?
<tonil> :P
<DomaMuffin> tonil: ja ne vjerujem da ti pimpas ircerice s drugih kanala rutu :) 
<tonil> rut a na linuxzasve ti ima nicky 
<jelly-home> mora nekome
<rut> tonil aj ne zaj*.. 
<rut> ta zowey ima kua :)
<tonil> kazem ti ozbliljno 
<jelly-home> pa nek ima
<jelly-home> od viska glava ne boli
<rut> kakav linuxzasve
<rut> nema toga ?
<rut> evo tamo vec onkorea progoni 
<rut> a on ima kua
<rut> :)
<DomaMuffin> prvi put cujem, ja sam svoje windowse platio 
<tonil> rut #linuxzasve.com channel
<rut> popusit cu ban tamo 
<rut> tonil ova nicky ima op-a
 * DomaMuffin jede kokice i ceka
 * tonil isto
<OneKorea> #smokvica
<OneKorea> :))
<rut> ima i smokva ovdje ?
<rut> al to je protivno freenode pravila 
<rut> tonil muffin 2 nicky :)
<jelly-home> jebavanje nije nelegalno
<igustin> i onda se pitaju zašto nema više ircerica
<jelly-home> jer su se sve prizenile?
<igustin> pa eto, takvi ih rastjeraju :P :)
<jelly-home> jeste, treba ih cuvati ko oci u glavi
<igustin> :)
<rut> evo linuxzasve i sad sute nicky 
<rut> mada sumnjive mi .. imaju kua sigurno
<igustin> eno rut o'Å¡o barit nicky na LZS ;)
<DomaMuffin> igustin: bez zamjerke ijednoj ircerici, ali ove kaj su se udale za ircere nisu bas birale najsramezljivije afaik :) 
<igustin> lol
<igustin> popit će ban samo tako
<tonil> hahaha
 * tonil uzme kokice i gleda
<DomaMuffin> necu ni gledati taj tab jos pola sata, onda se idem smijati :) 
<DomaMuffin> daj me ne prozivaj rut, znas da sam introvertan.
<rut> necu vise 
<rut> dupin po ps-u sve :) haha
<rut> tonil
<tonil> rut, zowey ti je inace plavusa ak preferiras takve i diplomu FER-a ;)
<rut> i ima kua jelda 
<tonil> ajme,nema kad ti kazem
<igustin> ovaj rut neki frajerčina, a? :)
<CTCP2> nece nis, ko i s USB stickom
<CTCP2> idem ovo cudo ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso stavit
<rut> neda se nicky 
<rut> totalni ignore
<tonil> a nicky ti je zavrsila racunarstvo koliko znam 
<tonil> tak obje su pametne pa probaj
<rut> da da .. 10101010100111 umjesto da drze kua u ruci 
<tonil> hm
 * tonil uziva u kokicom i gleda
<CTCP2> hm, nema neka shema da prekopiram ovaj ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso na novi HDD
<CTCP2> i shackam nes
<CTCP2> neg bas moram sprzit ISO na DVD i instalirat sa njega?
<CTCP2> (da raspkirani ISO prekopiram, jel)
<CTCP2> da, ocito ne.. xD
<OneKorea> nemoj ubuntu, ne valja
<CTCP2> ma ni necu
<CTCP2> samo idem istestirat jel ide sa njim xD
<CTCP2> pa cu da se vratim na SMOS :>
<tonil> igustin, na forumu se javio lik koji je to napravio http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/vijesti-by-forumasi/hakirani-podaci-korisnika-bnet-a/201914.aspx?page=3&jumpto=4035179&sort=asc&view=flat
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/vijesti-by-forumasi/sluzbeno-je-mantle-45-brzi-dx11/201971.aspx
<tonil> neko je spominjao directx danas?
<tonil> :P
<rut> tonil 
<rut> usporena je nesto nicky
<Mmike> kak ja znam koji HZZO ured moram posjetit
<Mmike> jebem ti drzavnu administraciju, da ti ju jebem! :)
<Mmike> http://www.hzzo.hr/e-zdravstveno
<Mmike> ovo je e-zaostalo, a ne e-zdravstveno
<weshmashian> zvucis iznenadjeno? :)
<Mmike> ispizdjeno
<rut> muffin 
<Mmike> gledam di da idem nosit papire za naknadu djetetu od HZZOa
<Mmike> i nemam pojma
<rut> jel ti vidis spike tamo . meni dode da placem .. 
<Mmike> rut, dje?
<rut> #linuxzasve.com
<weshmashian> Mmike: pravi se blesav pa zovi klovitjevu :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: iskreno, vise se ni ne sjecam kaj sam sve kud nosil...
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> kloviceva
<Mmike> idem ujturo u vodnikovu
<Mmike> a blizu mi je hzzo
<Mmike> neki :)
<Mmike> pa cu ic tam pitat
<weshmashian> e da, u vodnikovu sam isto nekaj nosil :) za onaj bonus od grada ili nesto
<weshmashian> oooh, novi i3 u backportsima
<Mmike> i3?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> i3 :)
<DomaMuffin> i3 !!
<weshmashian> i3-wm :P
<DomaMuffin> i3 - woo hoo
<weshmashian> ha, prava prilika da si slozim apt preferences za to i docker
<Mmike> Current Litecoin Difficulty:  3366.69409729, Next Estimated Difficulty:  3743.21 , Estimated Time Until Retarget:  1d 4hr 49m 7s , Blocks Until Next Retarget:  769 
<DomaMuffin> kaj je to 4% skok ?
<Mmike> to je skok od cetiri posto
<Mmike> rekao bih
<Mmike> :D
<DomaMuffin> LOL ! 
<DomaMuffin> Treba jos kartica kupit' 
<DomaMuffin> i struje
<DomaMuffin> puno struje
<Mmike> AMD Catalyst™ 13.12 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<Mmike> novi driver!
<DomaMuffin> vuuuu
<rut> hhahahaha
<Mmike> k'o ce to sad opet metat
<Mmike> na onaj spori drek od usbsticka
<DomaMuffin> rut: pizdo, pobrao sam ban jer si ti tio je*at! Ja sam samo htio pricati o linuxu i jesti .. ;(
<joe1213> muffin pa si ti vidio tu spiku 
<DomaMuffin> joe121334: reci im da zelim nazad :/(
<DomaMuffin> makar morao mijenjati nick i ip, vratiti cu se
<DomaMuffin> !! :) 
<joe1213344411> ma budale .. si vidio spiku o opu i deopu
<joe1213344411> totalni idiotizam
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: dze ti je novi driver ? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx # 11-22-2013
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je beta
<Mmike> 13.11
<Mmike> zadnji je 13.12
<DomaMuffin> i taj je od prosle godine
<DomaMuffin> mislio sam da je nekaj sad sjevnulo
<Shriikee1> muffin jel te mako ?
<DomaMuffin> a ? 
<Shriikee1> jel mozes pisat tamo
<DomaMuffin> ne
<DomaMuffin> mislio sam da su nas banali, a ono mjut :)
<Shriikee1> da ..
<DomaMuffin> amateri
<Shriikee1> skinuto ti je voice 
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<DomaMuffin> ne znam di mi je warbot :)
<weshmashian> o, pa jebemti backport koji oce paket iz testinga
<Shriikee1> sad su me sjebali :)
<Shriikee1> al sjebali su i sebe
<DomaMuffin> rut ja placem od smijeha :) 
<Shriikeee> :)
<Shriikeee> evo barem si dobio voice
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/3JTJCl
<DomaMuffin> lol
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, prosle godine?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaj ti brijes, molim te? :)
<Mmike> tako kasno, a vec si pijan :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: gif je prejak :D
<DomaMuffin> [22:56:26] <Mmike> AMD Catalyst™ 13.12 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver  # meni pise da je od prosle godine (  12/19/2013 ) 
<Mmike> e, i?
<Mmike> to je zadnji driver :)
<Mmike> srecom pa je prosla godina bila nema nit 10 dana :)
<DomaMuffin> i nis, kak si to uskliknuo, mislio sam da je nekaj izaslo pred 7 minuta i da ces sad majnati 4555khs !
<DomaMuffin> kaj kaj, ko da ne znas kaj 
<Mmike> pa nije pred 7 minuta al' je pred 15 dana :)
<Mmike> a beta je izdana prd mjesec i pol :)
<DomaMuffin> ti si truba
<DomaMuffin> *klavir
<Mmike> ti si saksofon
<Mmike> s tim nosom bi mogo bit i klarinet
<DomaMuffin> S tim nosom te piknem f oko :) 
<DomaMuffin> idem zapalit cigaru i spat, kak to da si ti jos budan :) Mladi Gospodin je bio milostiv?!
<rut> muffin opet sam tamo i imam +v
<rut> :)
<DomaMuffin> meni se ne da , ne bu tam sexa rut mj, ovu bus skuhal a drugu nemaju :) 
<rut> nemam ni ja volje
<rut> pa ta nicky je frigidna kokos
<rut> ta nije kua vidjela sigurno mjesecima
<DomaMuffin> svaka druga bi i tebi i svima na kanalu vec poslala bar koji filmic 
<rut> pazi . lik lagano poremecen 
<rut> hahaha
<rut> reci im sutra da nije lagano 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/index-vam-otkriva-koliko-zaradjuju-gradonacelnici-neki-lazu-da-su-volonteri-samo-bandic-zaradjuje-preko-18-tisuca-kuna/720343.aspx
<Mmike> pa jebemti, sta ja nebi bio dobar gradonacelnik, recimo, vrboskog
<Mmike> ili ozlja
<DomaMuffin> ili sesveta
<DomaMuffin> zelimo odcjepljenje
<DomaMuffin> jebo te prirez
<DomaMuffin> http://www.filmovisprijevodom.com/pogledaj-online-bill-ted-s-excellent-adventure-1989-136 # piratluk !
<SilverSpace> ni jedna ledina ne bi ostala neobradena 
<weshmashian> dobijem ganc novi squeeze instaliran i kaj nadjem? deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> weshmashian, kra? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: da, bas to :)
<weshmashian> jebo i seljenje servera koji je bio sredjen sa Plesk Panelom
<weshmashian> "administriran" dapace
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-08
<DomaMuffin> Morgen
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> maglen
<DomaMuffin> Milina na cesti, sad sam se doma vratio :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ne vidi se ni-ista
<DomaMuffin> zakosio sam kuciste za 4stupnja i pala temperatura za 3 stupnja :) prokleti airflow
<Mmike> vratio si se doma? :)
<Mmike> how come? :)
<DomaMuffin> Imam temperaturu i sranja , pa da ne dijelim poklone po firmi 
<DomaMuffin> furnuo sam malog u vrtic, mozda uspijem ne zaraziti ga
<DomaMuffin> rakija + med, do sutra sam ko nov
<DomaMuffin> mogu i ja jednom pijan radit' od doma
<Mmike> bote, jel' se ti sjecas di si sve nosio papire da bi dobio paru za novo dijete? Vodnikova za GradZagreb, a kud za HZZO?
<DomaMuffin> tamo kod savske je nekakav mali ured bio, samo na ta dva mjesta,. Pare su mi stizale iduce 2 godine po malo :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ti je kasno da za sat sat i po cimnem sanelu da me podsjeti ? Sad je tek dosla na posao i imaju vizite 
<Mmike> a to kod savske - to tamo prema Medici?
<Mmike> nije, nije
<Mmike> i tak necu prije 9 nikud
<Mmike> nema smisla sad ic u grad
<Mmike> jos na ovu maglu
<Mmike> (osim gustat) :D
<DomaMuffin> aj da ti ne dajem poluinformacije, pricekaj onda
 * Mmike se uledio 
 * DomaMuffin protrlja mmiketa s vunenom krpom
 * Mmike pucketa
 * DomaMuffin sebi natrlja kosu i zaljepi se za plafon kao balon
 * Mmike i dalje pucketa
<DomaMuffin> *mot mot*
 * Mmike najednom skoci, zaogrne se plahtom te vikne "WOYTL TATEL!"
 * DomaMuffin POVUCE DVA DIMA IZ PUSKE I ZAGRNE SE .. SUPRUZINIM KORZETOM, skoci, i vikne duhovi predaka dajte mi snage
 * DomaMuffin skoci na frizider
<DomaMuffin> Frizider odbija suradnju
 * DomaMuffin pada dole
 * Mmike se upravio razvalio od smijea
<Mmike> zamisljam te u sanelinom korzetu
<Mmike> WHAT A PICTURE :D
<DomaMuffin> :D 
<DomaMuffin> ./nick Gruber
<DomaMuffin> koj' window manager je guba ovih dana ? Nemam 3d ubrzanje (virtualka)
<budz0r> DomaMuffin: i3
<DomaMuffin> budz0r: kaj tebi crt prozore ? 
<DomaMuffin> *crta
<budz0r> ?
<budz0r> :D
<DomaMuffin> kde gnoma xfrfl ? 
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> negdje unity, negdje i3
<DomaMuffin> Ne znas ? :) Nemas ? :D
<DomaMuffin> ii3, kazes ? idem na #debian pitat kak stavit' unity :D
<budz0r> unity mi je i dalje "the shit!"
<DomaMuffin> kaze gugl da nece unity na debian :( 
<budz0r> dbajn se neda
<DomaMuffin> theh , dobro da daju i tipkat' :D
<budz0r> ali nesto se prica okolo po kafanama da bi dbajn trebao prec na upstart
<budz0r> sto me poprilicno zacudilo
<DomaMuffin> moram moc /etc/init.d/nekaj !!!
<Mmike> ja imam kwin
<Mmike> ima 3d ubrzanje :D
<DomaMuffin> ja to hajpervetu vrtim, pa .. 
<tonil> DomaMuffin, osa san spavat jel zbario rut sta
<DomaMuffin> idem svejedno videt kak zgleda
<DomaMuffin> tonil: samo ako je na /msg uspio :D
<tonil> hihi
<DomaMuffin> ajebote i3, to iz bekportsa moram :( 
<budz0r> DomaMuffin: koji dbajn?
<DomaMuffin> vizi
<budz0r> ma srkni ga iz testinga ili unstableta
<DomaMuffin> taj nece poslije htjet kroz vnc, mora bar 4.5.nekaj biti 
 * Mmike only watches p0rn at work
<Mmike> kaj fali bekportsima.
<Mmike> nemoj iz testinga
<Mmike> iz bekportsa
<Mmike> bolje je
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> ili uzmi ubuntu :D
<Mmike> djesi, drj_cro 
<drj_cro> povratak na posao poslje GO :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, s kol'ko godina GO pocne opet imat smisla? :)
<drj_cro> tek kad klinci odrastu
<drj_cro> za sad se veselim poslu kad sam na GO :)
<drj_cro> jel se na poslu vise odmorim
<Mmike> to 'odrastu' je .. cca ...? :) 
<DomaMuffin> 60 ? 
<DomaMuffin> mene moja mater jos nutka jest i sve , k'o ja filipa 
<drj_cro> eto DomaMuffin zna :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/najcudnija-stvar-koju-ste-vidjeli-zavirite-u-svijet-muskaraca-koji-se-maskiraju-u-lutke/720410.aspx
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> wat?
<tonil> sto se tice one baze
<tonil> "Samo da napomenem, do baze je mogao doći svatko tko je imao hosting za svoju web stranicu kod bnet-a, potrebno vrijeme... oko 5 minuta. Mogli su doći i drugi tko nije imao hosting kod njih, a potrebno vrijeme bi bilo... oko 30 minuta."
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je k'o da recimo je napisao 'samo da kazem, velik kurac znaci i jeben orgazam, a onaj tko ima jos veci kurac ima i veci auto'
<Mmike> s/kazem/napomenem
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: pa da to kazes, rekao bi istinu :) 
<DomaMuffin> s/kazes/napomenes :)
<tonil> lol
<DomaMuffin> zasto nemogu nista downloadati u recycle bin ? :D
<tonil> http://go.mibbit.com/thumb.php?x=32&y=32&url=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.fjcdn.com%2Fpictures%2FDubstep%2Bis%2Bawesome.%2Bwub%2Bwub%2Bwub%2Bwub_5eb132_3631139.jpg
<tonil> wub wub wub
<DomaMuffin> .rt
<Mmike> tonil, thumb?
<tonil> http://cl.jroo.me/z3/j/E/w/d/a.aaa-Wub-wub-wuub.jpg
<DomaMuffin> .rt
<datase> DomaMuffin: pravi_botanicar's recenttracks: Idoli – Retko te viđam sa devojkama, Franzl Lang – Cevapcici, ZZ Top – Just Got Paid (From "Double Down Live - 1980"), Beastie Boys – So What'cha Want, Skull Duggery – If I Don't Make Dollars
<DomaMuffin> !
<tonil> u zadnje vrime samo mi se ova vrti u glavi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYfjgsxcyoQ
<datase> tonil: Title: Floorfilla - Anthem 4 (Dj Cerla Marvin Remix 2011), Views: 66465, Rating: 98.09524%
<DomaMuffin> o0o0o  warning: script 'eggbot' missing LSB tags and overrides
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/pretrazivanje-torrent-datoteka-ubuntu/129511.aspx
<hbogner> pozdrav
<vileni> jutro
<tonil> lol
<hbogner> http://www.niktitanik.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/3473.jpg
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<tonil> sobra hbogner 
<tonil> dobra*
<tonil> rut, sta te bilo banalo biće radi one pornjave sta si linka
<rut> tonil ostala mina od prije :) 
<rut> pa sad naletio
<CTCP2> ovi linuxi su smece
<CTCP2> kad sprzim ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<CTCP2> jel bi trebo vidit sadrzaj u winsima
<CTCP2> hm, cini se da bi
<DomaMuffin> "eFw: eCollaboration on new Silk Road , Danube Region" :) Malo su nespretno odabrali ime :) 
<CTCP2> link?
<DomaMuffin> link na svoj mail ? :) Nisi pozvan :D
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<DomaMuffin> Nema veze s coinima, bar ne digitalnim, ove ljude zanimaju pravi noFci :D
<CTCP2> idem sprzit novi dvd
<CTCP2> al nekak mi je sumnjivo da se dvd lose sprzio
<DomaMuffin> kak ovaj debian milina radi :) 
<DomaMuffin> Slozio sam lokalno xfce, a vnclije dobiju i3 .) 
 * CTCP2 mrzi linux
<rut> debilni
<tonil> hm
<tonil> novi slikorad?
<rut> tonil 
<tonil> rut?
<rut> kakva ti je ono nicky ?
<tonil> pametna je,al zowey mi je lipsa,obje su zavrsile FER
<rut> znaci ova je rugoba
<CTCP2> pics?
<rut> moze slike . daa :)
<DomaMuffin> da da , slike uvijek moze ! 
<tonil> nemam sad od nicky 
<tonil> cek
<tonil> sekund
<CTCP2> vid vraga, fakat je dvd bio shebano sprzen
<CTCP2> a ja se hebem zas nece
 * rut ima osjecaj da je muffin gori od njega .. samo prekriven slucaj 
<DomaMuffin> Svi smo isti, samo koliko tko kaze na glas ... 
<rut> odoh ja na xhamster . jutarnji ritual :)
<obruT> ionako ces se vratit za 2 minute...
<CTCP2> "kao ledeno doba, a ljudi govore o globalnom otopljenju
<CTCP2> "
<tonil> obruT, lol
<DomaMuffin> igustinov facebook ponovo udara :) https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/open-source-wipes-costs-croatia-pension-fund
<jelly> osor je 80% od kosor?
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> dan
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 12.4°C (11:52 AM CET on January 08, 2014). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 67%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Pressure: 30.27 in 1025 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> nisam pitao kakvo je vrijeme kod predsjednika nego u dubravi 
<DomaMuffin> nema u dubravi nitko vremena 
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb dubrava
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 12.4°C (11:53 AM CET on January 08, 2014). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 67%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Pressure: 30.27 in 1025 hPa (Steady). 
<DomaMuffin> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> DomaMuffin: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 12.4°C (11:53 AM CET on January 08, 2014). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 67%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Pressure: 30.27 in 1025 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj ti delas doma 
<SilverSpace> na posel 
<SilverSpace> tj. mogo si doci po medicinu do mene :P
<DomaMuffin> :( 
<rut> obrut bilo je duze od 2min 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> buffering time se ne racuna
<rut> haha
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttEGk7Q1GAI
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Fil Tilen - Outsider (KVN Session), Views: 304886, Rating: 98.102046%
<DomaMuffin> \o\
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<DomaMuffin> |o/
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: mases usima 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jos jedan bjelovarcanin :)
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EzJuo-WgYc
<datase> tonil: Title: Best Dance Music 2013 New Electro House House 2013 Music 2013 (Summer Love #6) Dj D3evice, Views: 11380284, Rating: 91.6072%
<tonil> MmikePoso, mintas li jos? imas li overheatinga na gpu-ima?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfUfk69YAM0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Prljavo Kazaliste - Steta sto je kurva, Views: 1974251, Rating: 98.82744%
<MmikePoso> tonil: da, ne
<MmikePoso> tj, grafulja se sama downclocka kad se pocne pregrijavat
<MmikePoso> pa nikad ne ode preko 80
<StephenS> tonil montanas
<tonil> oj
<SilverSpace> kupio sam si novog misa dobro lezi u ruci ali ima tvrde tipke kaj mi nije bas po volji
<tonil> ja sam 2009 uzeo nekog logitecha za 490 kuna
<tonil> riknio mi i imam sad neki ms od 50~ pa posluzi
<SilverSpace> ovo mi je bezicni za laptop
<SilverSpace> 90kn nis posebno
<tonil> e sa ovim cu se pocastit ove godine http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/brzi-carbon-iz-lenova/129522.aspx
<jelly> tonil: gdje radis?
<tonil> trenutno pokusavam upasti na mjesto junior managera u eriksonu nikola tesla
<jelly> ako se smije znati, jeli
<obruT> manager
<tonil> jelly, ti?
<jelly> iskon
<tonil> cool
<tonil> al privlaci me brod zato jer tamo isto dobra para
<tonil> ima bi ko kadet nekih 2700€ + bonusi + overtime na MSCa pa cu vidjet ako ne bude islo na kopnu
<tonil> jelly, jel se zna sta ce biti sa optimom nesto su pricali da ce prodavat posto grca u dugovima
<MmikePoso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO34nE5EDuo, at cca 45 min
<SilverSpace> evo danas dosao Small Packets i nista nisam trebao postaru platiti
<DomaMuffin> Kul !
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: jebote, ovi nece da im paru damo
<MmikePoso> uzimam od kodeksa za 200 kuna, jel' more?
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: lol moze hebo ih patak 
<tonil> MmikePoso, vise mi se svidja ovaj tip elektronske glazbe http://youtu.be/0EzJuo-WgYc?t=31m53s
<datase> tonil: Title: Best Dance Music 2013 New Electro House House 2013 Music 2013 (Summer Love #6) Dj D3evice, Views: 11381783, Rating: 91.60486%
<jelly> tonil: pojma nemam iskreno
<tonil> bbl lunch time
<MmikePoso> ali
<MmikePoso> Dave Clarkea si usporedio sa... opce neznam cime
<MmikePoso> to k'o da ja usporedim Metallicu sa Nirvanom
<SilverSpace> jelly: potjerao si ga na rucak :)
<Hrki> pa nova metallica je lagana kao i nirvana :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne slusam ni jedno ni drugo pre mekani su mi 
<Hrki> znaci ti si vise za tehnicki death metal
<SilverSpace> therio napr. 
<OneKorea> THERION
<dprelec> "tehnički death metal" lol, taj izraz nisam čuo godinama
<MmikePoso> nisam bas neki metalac
<OneKorea> SilverSpace, jesi bio na njihovom koncertu dok su bili u ZG
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: nazalost nisam kasno saznao 
<pkiller> ne kuzim zasto IT-ovci vecinom slusaju elektronsku turbofolk glazbu :)
<OneKorea> eh, bilo je super, eo ja i majicu njihovu ubo tamo, onu s okom :]
<Hrki> lol :D
<OneKorea> al ima to već 10 godina mislim :(
<SilverSpace> bili su jos jednom 
<SilverSpace> i to mi promaklo 
<SilverSpace> nesto gori vani smrdi u mp3
<pkiller> sad je bio Joe Bonamassa u zagrebu prije par mjeseci... nije ni bilo u medijima, nisam ni znao... a poceo sam ga slusat prije godinu dana ;)
<SilverSpace> a prozor imam otvoren
<pkiller> zatvori prozor?
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> :)
<DomaMuffin> pkiller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2urSscpoUI
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: TS Garavi - Teške boje, Views: 14911, Rating: 95.555554%
<DomaMuffin> slusamo sve folkove :) 
<pkiller> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69EcnxJmnd4
<datase> pkiller: Title: Lazy - Jimmy Barnes & Joe Bonamassa, Views: 600418, Rating: 99.03575%
<pkiller> pogle ovo :)
<DomaMuffin> neam zvuk u virtualki :D
<pkiller> odes na github... instaliras si pms :)
<pkiller> skines si pjesmu ... slusas je na mobitelu :)
<jelly> pms?
<pkiller> poor mans spotify :)
<pkiller> super programcic za konzolu
<pkiller> sa neke ruske stranice streema mp3
<pkiller> mozes i skinut sa "d brojpjesme"
<pkiller> https://github.com/np1/pms
<pkiller> to ja koristim u kuhinji na malom aceru 701 eee pc :)
<pkiller> youtube mi radi jako loše ... 100% procesora trosi i steka :)
<SilverSpace> hm sad svi traze pms :)
<igustin> DomaMuffin: ne kužim, pa izvorna vijest je vani već tjedan dana na http://is.gd/ccdWIQ
<igustin> DomaMuffin: JoinUp je samo prenio to s par detalja
<pkiller> SilverSpace: svi već instaliraju :)
<pkiller> sudo apt-get install git :)
<SilverSpace> pkiller: :)
 * SilverSpace zali kaj sad nije ljeto. stize mi susjeda u posjetu ljeti je oskudno obucena 
<pkiller> nije ni tebi lako
<StephenS> pa gde je
<StephenS> nije kako jeste
<StephenS> dr. carter fuck her harder
<MmikePoso> s cim da crtam dijagrame neke i to?
<MmikePoso> a da nije dia?
<MmikePoso> moram neku glupu mreznu topologiju nacrtat, tipa tu-master, tu-slave, tu-replikacija, tu-svic, tu-korisnik, ovo ide tamo, ono ide onamo
<StephenS> krekaj
<StephenS> mike
<StephenS> mmike will made it
<SilverSpace> prejak gif jos rikavam od smjeha http://idesh.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/sauna.gif
<MmikePoso> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/josip-perkovic-bit-ce-izrucen-njemackoj-/720500.aspx <- jel' vas on podsjeca na oca naroda?
<CTCP2> www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI1X6I8phrk
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Hitna PC Služba posao s linuxom3, Views: 168, Rating: 20.0%
<CTCP2> znao sam ja da taj linux nis ne valja
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MFe-1JilPo
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Hitna PC Služba linuks san za sva vremena, Views: 345, Rating: 20.0%
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJmonLB3J-g
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Hitna PC Služba US auto godine 2012 ne 2011, Views: 264, Rating: 28.888888%
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwwy9As3gNQ
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Hitna PC Služba posao s linuxom2, Views: 216, Rating: 20.0%
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_g_IY1UecM
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Hitna PC Služba posao s linuxom1, Views: 301, Rating: 20.0%
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L76kgMydPEc
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Servis računala Hitna PC Služba uvijek laptop sa originalnim Windowsom kupite.mp4, Views: 5384, Rating: 20.941176%
<CTCP2> oldie but goldie
<hbogner> ej hranoljupci, koliko pohano meso moze stajat u frizideru? naso sam nesto od prosle godine u frizideru
<hbogner> jel to jos jestivo?
<hbogner> 30.12. pohano :D
<hbogner> ostalo mi i zaboravio na to
<hbogner> do danas
<SilverSpace> pomirisi :)
<hbogner> mirisi ko pohano, komadci ima okus ko pohano, ...
<hbogner> *komadic
<SilverSpace> ak je piletina ja to ne bi jeo
<hbogner> nije, svinja je
<CTCP2> http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/coinyecoin-pokrenut-unatoc-pokusaju-zabrane-kanyea-westa-913986
<MmikePoso> ja imam vec cca 30k ;)
<CTCP2> xDD
<SilverSpace> medvescak pobjedio u moskvi
<obruT> debbie pobjedila u dallasu
<hbogner> obruT :D
<obruT> hbogner: glede pohanja, moja zena bi ponjusila, ustanovila da valja i pojela.... ja bi bacio u smece bez razmisljanja...
<hbogner> pojeo ja vec :D
<ctcp666> nemrem vjerovat da idem instalirat ovaj ubuntu shit
<ctcp666> nasto sam i ja spao..
<obruT> ok, ak se ne pojavis na ircu sutra, doci cemo ti na sprovod :)
<hbogner> obruT, ha ha ha
<obruT> ctcp666: ne znam zasto se mucis s tim linuxom, fino otkantaj sve i stavi si Hurd i nema vise problema s nicim
<ctcp666> yvuci obecavajuce, kak radi rudarenje pod njim xD
<obruT> odnosno, krivo se izrazih, neces imati problema kakvih imas s linuxom :)
<ctcp666> eto, ni Z ne radi kak treba
<ctcp666> xD
<ctcp666> kaj flash ne radi pod ubuntom xD
<hbogner> ctcp666, meni flash stick radi, kak tebi neradi?
<ctcp666> JUBITO! xD
<hbogner> je i normalno gledam naruto
<ctcp666> xD
<ctcp666> odo instalirat ovo, pokreno sam Live da vidim kak zgleda :D
<hbogner> a kaj instalirat ides?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ratni-film-postao-realnost-usred-snimanja-eksplodirala-bomba--poginuli-glumci-i-sef-specijalnih-efekata/1153024/
<CTCP2> stavio sam da se instalira na USB stick, bas da vidim oce li se htjet bootat :>
<CTCP2> ide uzas sporo
<ivoks> cool ime za firmu
<ivoks> HBD
<ivoks> here be dragons
<shriike> moram vam se zahvaliti što ste nam na kanal poslali svog dežurnog, umobolnog psihopata pod nickom rut. Molim vas da više ne šaljete ljude da podjebavaju naše članove. Čovjek ima ozbiljne mentalne probleme, ekstremno je bezobrazan i ne posustaje. Iz nekog razloga si je umislio da mu mora biti dozvoljeno biti bezobrazan i da će se moć vratiti na kanal se generalnim bezobrazlukom. Bit ću kristalno jasan sada. Ukoliko nastavi sa takv
<ivoks> shriike: ?
<ivoks> shriike: nije rut ni nama nesto posebno drag, niti je nas clan, niti smo ga slali
<CTCP2> shriike : rut je nas pajdas
<CTCP2> shriike : ako diras u jednog od nas, dirao si u sve nas
<shriike> dobili smo informaciju da je na ubuntu-hr bio poziv a se dođe na lzs kanal i provocira jednog našeg člana
<ivoks> ?
<CTCP2> xDD
<shriike> ja ne diram u vas, bio sam na ovom kanalu jednoznamenkasti broj puta
<shriike> i ovaj put sam samo došao prenijeti ovu poruku
<ivoks> shriike: rut biva opetovano banan na ovom kanalu
<hbogner> shriike, sta ti bi, smiri se
<ivoks> shriike: inace imamo praksu ne banirati, ali njega jesmo, i on je jedini koji je na ban listi
<hbogner> shriike, nismo kalnovi da se djelimo na nas i na vas, 
<CTCP2> shriike : koji je opce taj tvoj lzs kanal? xD
<shriike> samo jedno bi ja: ako ste uistinu na ovom kanalu ili forumu, listi ili bilo Å¡to slali ili nagovarali ljude da odu na lzs i rade gluposti da sa time prekinete
<ivoks> pa tko bi to radio?
<shriike> pojma nemam
<shriike> nema mi ni smisla
<shriike> ali eto
<ivoks> pa naravno da nema
<rut> ma retardiran covjek .. koda meni netko mora reci sto da radim 
<CTCP2> a koji je to kanal? xD
<rut> ma kretenski :) 
<shriike> rut je kod nas baniran na više razina i bit će i dalje
<rut> napucali su jedno 50 bana da bi se naucili banirati 
<rut> hahahah
<shriike> a rut, ako se vratiš prvo vip a onda policija
<ivoks> shriike: i mi smo pokusali, ali lik se ponovno spaja, tak da...
<rut> a kod vas dobim odmah ban kad nisam dobra (ubuntu-hr)
<rut> *dobar
<ivoks> moras biti uporniji od njega
<shriike> pa lako je to
<shriike> baniraš ga po IP adresi i hostanemovima
<rut> meni sa policijom prijetis . ahahahah
<rut> imas ozbiljne probleme 
<ivoks> ne mozes, reconnecta se na ispu s drugim ipom
<shriike> ti misliš da se šalim?
<shriike> rut, ti JESI poznat policiji
<ivoks> svojevremeno sam cijeli tele2 banao :)
<rut> ma briga me jel se ili ne 
<rut> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<ivoks> shriike: moja preporuka je staviti u ignore
<rut> ako sam sto prekrsio . ok .. al mislim da nisam :) :) :))))
<CTCP2> ivoks daj resetaj ban listu xD
<CTCP2> ruzna je tolka :D
<shriike> no dobro, sada je sve jasno
<shriike> ja se ispričavam ako sam radio na krivoj info oko ubntu-hr uloge u ovom slučaju
<rut> shriike i kolegu si doveo ?
<shriike> i sada idem
<shriike> pozdrav
<ivoks> nemamo ni nikakvu ulogu
<ivoks> ubuntu-hr kao udruga niti ne postoji vise :)
<hbogner> osim ulogu zrtve :D
<shriike> niste li sada pod hulkom?
<ivoks> ja nisam pod nikim :D
<CTCP2> xD
<rut> ja se ispricavam ubuntu-hr al stvarno ovaj retard je glup da misli da imate vi sto sa njima
<ivoks> al da, clanovi su u hulku
<shriike> aj
<shriike> nije ni to loše
<ivoks> rut: prestani vrijedjati
<CTCP2> shriike na kojem je to kanalu radio pomutnju? :D
<rut>  . #linuxzasve.com
<ivoks> shriike: ili ignore, ili ga dozivljavajte kao klauna
<CTCP2> xD
<ivoks> banati ga ce zahtijevati puno rada
<shriike> pa već je banan
<rut> ivoks naucili su barem banat
<rut> jedno 50bana 
<ivoks> promijeniti ce ip i eto ga opet
<rut> da sam nekog vrijedo ajde . al nikog . to je ono najgore . :(
<shriike> da jesi rut
<rut> hmm .cujem sirene vani .. da murija nije !?? 
<rut> daj log shriike 
<shriike> bio si ekstremno bezobrazan
<rut> log log 
<shriike> ne trebam ja tebi ništa dokazivati
<rut> onda ne seri .. sa tobom nisam ni komunicirao vec sa nicky 
<rut> sto P**** napravi :) 
<ivoks> rut: ja ne znam koji je tvoj problem, ali ne treba ti to u zivotu
<rut> dosada .. :)
<rut> al pazi ivoks nema vrijedanja .. cak se nisam liku ni obracao 
<ivoks> odi programirati onda
<ivoks> rekao si mu da je retard i daj glup
<rut> zezali malo picu i on se naso sad da mene i muffina prca baniranjem i kickanjem
<rut> je sad
<ivoks> sto vi tamo radite je stvar izmedju tebe i njih
<ivoks> ali ja ti hocu reci da radis budalu od sebe nepotrebno
<rut> ivoks mene to ni malo ne dira :)
<ivoks> al dira one koji koriste irc
<ivoks> dosao si u njihovu kucu, ponasaj se po njihovim pravilima
<rut> ma koja kuca ? :)
<rut> 5 operatera .. 4 korisnika
<ivoks> to je njihova stvar
<rut> ako nista nucili su banirat
<rut> eto .. 
<CTCP2> zasto su i DomaMuffina xD
<CTCP2> tebe kuzim, al njega? xD
<rut> ma taj sto je bio ljubomoran sto picu zezamo 
<rut> a pazi i ona op-a ima i nece nas banirat
<CTCP2> lol
<rut> pa se on nasao kao princ na kravi spasavat 
<rut> hahaaha
<SilverSpace> za svako zlo neko dobro
<juroJ> ji
<juroJ> hi
<rut> juro ode
<SilverSpace> jos nisam zatvorio prozor
<changLo> ???? ? 
<CTCP2> pazi ti to, ovaj usb stick s instaliranm Ubuntom radi kad komp bootam sa njega
<CTCP2> a Ubuntu stick za instalaciju i onaj SMOS ne rade
<CTCP2> zgodno ovo radi s USBa
<CTCP2> samo, jel normalno da se komp gasi nekolko minuta?
<CTCP2> ne kontam jel rosta nes po USB sticku kad se gasi il sta
<CTCP2> il se smrzo.. xD
<SilverSpace> usb ti je spor
<SilverSpace> pa gasenje jos vise traje 
<CTCP2> pa ok, al vec jedno 6-7 min..
<CTCP2> digo se 10x brze
<SilverSpace> citanje ide brze nego pisanje
<CTCP2> mozd ipak bolje da sam ga stavio na HDD... xD
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<CTCP2> il da ga jednostavno zgasim na POWER OFF :>
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: dodes https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1548.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dan
<tonil> CTCP2, jedno pitanje
<tonil> jes tu
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> pa dobro, kolko ima tog za zapisivat
<CTCP2> vec je 15 min proslo
<tonil> zaboravio sam ono,u kojem forumatu mora bit onaj usb stick da ga prepozna radio
<CTCP2> fat/fat32
<tonil> ok hvala
<CTCP2> hm, mislim da mu je 20 min bilo i vise neg dovoljno xD
<SilverSpace> lol je
<SilverSpace> bome je PMS prejaka stvar
<DomaMuffin> kaj se ne bi trebao cuvati slatkog zbog gihta SilverSpace? Su to neki makrobioticki ?
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ovi su tikva jabuka mesung
<CTCP2> spojim se iz Ubuntua RDPom na ovu Win masinu
<CTCP2> i sve sljaka al nemrem resizeat prozore :>
<CTCP2> wtf
<igustin> rut: zašto radiš nered na LZS? :P :)
<igustin> i ovako je malo ljudi, ne treba ljude nervirati
<rut> igustin koji nered ?
<igustin> :rolleyes:
<rut> muffin i ja malo zekali picu i odmah fajt
<CTCP2> hm, jel moguce da ovo cudo Ubuntu ne zna zgasit komp nakon kaj zgasi OS? xDD
<igustin> ovisno o kombinaciji HW i SW - da
<igustin> kao ni Win
<SilverSpace> dosada me pere mogo bi ja nadogradit na 14.04
<igustin> a moguće su i krive postavke u BIOS-u oko power managementa
<CTCP2> sad sam probo opet zgasit i zgasio se u roku 30 sec
<CTCP2> sam su se ventovi na procu i grafi ostali vrtit itd
<igustin> po inerciji ili imali napajanje i dalje?
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: kak si iz terminala gasio 
<CTCP2> ne, ostali su ventovi na full vrtnji (od napajanja)
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : prvo sam ga zgasio prek shut down ikone kraj sata (ono kad se zbvrejko na 20 min)
<CTCP2> a sad iz terminala sa sudo halt
<igustin> to je feature od matične :)
<CTCP2> hm, cini se da ovaj Ubuntu ima AI xD
<igustin> ha?
<CTCP2> s vremenom postaje pametniji xD
<CTCP2> treca sreca - sad se i zgasio normalno i zgasio je skroz masinu :>
<CTCP2> idem jos jednom probat.. xD
<igustin> hm, mislim da halt i poweroff nije isto
<igustin> daj ti sudo poweroff, pa javi rezultat
<SilverSpace> shutdown -h now
<SilverSpace> mozda
<igustin> CTCP2: provjerio, nije isto, halt ga zahalta nakon spuštanja sistema, ali ne zgasi
<igustin> nije bug, neg' je feature ;)
<CTCP2> u SMOSu mi na halt skroz zgasi masinu xD
<CTCP2> na power off tipku kraj sata sad zgasi normalno :D
<DomaMuffin> poweroff je safe bet :) dobro ti igustin govori 
<CTCP2> sam mi je na startu trazio login, iz nekog razloga je iskljucio autologin xD
<igustin> CTCP2: imaš autologin? :P to loša navika Windows bad usera :P :D
<DomaMuffin> igustin: nece mu mintalica radit ako nema logiranog usera .. 
<igustin> CTCP2: ne bi vjerovao, ali poweroff ikona kraj sata je shortcut na poweroff :)
<DomaMuffin> mislim "nece" 
<igustin> ah, te vaše mintalice... tko je jamio, jamio je, nema više easy money na staroj krami
<jelly-home> kupili su novu kramu
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> običan smrtnik ne može kupiti niti unajmiti takvu kramu koja može nešto izmintati u razumno vrijeme
<jelly-home> zato su izmislili algoritam koji starim grafuljama udahne novi zivot, jer nema ASIC ni FPGA za to
<CTCP2> igustin : autologin je za mintalicu, da xD.. Aha, zato power ikona sljaka xD. Provo sam sudo poweroff, i zgasi ga fino
<igustin> jelly-home: sve je to skromno, danas treba puno veća snaga, vidi HW za mintanje kakav je i koliko košta
<igustin> CTCP2: čemu autologin? neki problem to grunut bez autologina? :S
<jelly-home> igustin: bedasti driveri downclockaju karticu ako niko ne koristi konzolu
 * jelly-home nagadja
<CTCP2> igustin : neam pojma o pojmu, tak sam dobio upute :D
<tonil> CTCP2, koliko si izminta do ssada 7 ltc-a?
<igustin> BTC opet na 1k USD
<CTCP2> oko 11-12 komada
<CTCP2> sad kad upogonim Ubuntu ici ce 15% brze xD
<tonil> ajme
<tonil> ajme ajme koliko si gpu-a upogonio do sada
<jelly-home> ltc?  DOGECOIN!
<CTCP2> 4 i pol od 6 xD
<tonil> nije bas 1k 
<tonil> igustin, vise je oko 924 i tu kaska
 * tonil procjenjuje da komponente neće dugo izdržati stres
<CTCP2> jelly-home : nisi u trendu, dogecoin sad vise nije in
<CTCP2> sad je coinyecoin glavni
<CTCP2> tonil : mislim da je juce bio na 1100
<tonil> opet?
<tonil> opa
<tonil> mozda ce i preci 1500
<tonil> ko zna
 * tonil nagađđa
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-home> CTCP2: kanyecoin je bez-ve-ze
<CTCP2> jelly-home : ti si hejter xD
<jelly-home> dogecoin je such wow
<jelly-home> very money
<rut> ma sve je to bezveze
 * CTCP2 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> ctcp2 samo struju trosis
<CTCP2> zaradim 4-5x vise neg sto potrosim struje
<CTCP2> + kad LTC naraste, razlika ce biti jos puno veca
<rut> poima ja nemam o cem ti pricas :)
<CTCP2> xDDDDD
<CTCP2> ovaj Remote Desktop u Ubuntuu je cudan
<CTCP2> copy/paste s ubuntu masine na remote masinu radi
<CTCP2> a obrnuto ne radi xD
<SilverSpace> terorizam http://is.gd/Er48xa
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> zanimljivo, sad odjednom radi copy/paste u oba smjera izmedju masina
<CTCP2> velim ja, AI... xDD
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> al i dalje nemrem resizeat prozore :DDD
<CTCP2> na remote masini :D
<CTCP2> aaa, vid vraga, mogu
<CTCP2> sam se ikona strelice ne promijeni :D
<tonil> ko zna kakvu si ti umjetnu inteligenciju smiksa od raw powera svih ti grafa jos umrezenih na neki pool,mozda pocetak skyneta?
<CTCP2> xDD
<CTCP2> tonil : racuno sam nekidan, oko 150.000 kartica rudari LTC
<CTCP2> po 700 kH/s
<tonil> wow
<CTCP2> obzirom da nisu sve R9 280x, broj je i veci xD
<tonil> mogli bi pokusat simulirat mozak misa sa svima njima
<CTCP2> xD
<tonil> ono sta su tipovi u big blue napravili
<tonil> na nekih 8 sekundi 
<tonil> :)
<CTCP2> jesus, pa kolko traje taj apt-get dist-upgrade... xD
<rut> dosta :)
<CTCP2> nece valjda sat-dva... xDD
<rut> vidi pajdo sa linuxzasve.com stigo 
<CTCP2> lol
<rut> nebi trebalo :)
<iwebnairc> meni je znalo trajat po pet+ sati na lmde-u
<iwebnairc> o, rut, what a suprise
<rut> jel nicky stigla ?
<iwebnairc> ...
<rut> sto ... da ili ne ?
<iwebnairc> želiš još malo ići na živce našim op-ovima, ha? :D
<rut> jaki ste mi vi opovi kad neznate ban stavit
<rut> irccloud vas je unistio 
<iwebnairc> ne smijemo ip ban dat baš
<iwebnairc> jel je?
<iwebnairc> ove Å¡to su na irccloudu smo banali po accountu na njemu
<DomaMuffin> dobar je rut , bar ne prodaje usisavace n kanalu
<rut> traze me tamo :)
<rut> na linuxzasve.com
<rut> hahah
<rut> muffin . vidis ti sto pica napravi ?
<rut> koja je to ljubomora 
<iwebnairc> nemojte više dolazit na taj kanal
<rut> ma ko si ti da mi to zabranis ????
<iwebnairc> kažete da ste na irccloudu, ha?
<rut> ovdje nemas op-a frende ... :)
<DomaMuffin> zasto sam mjutan ? ;D 
<iwebnairc> taj = #linuxzasve.com
<iwebnairc> trollanje
<rut> evo vidis ti koji je to lik 
<DomaMuffin> kaj? sad sam dete uspaval, nisam njemu nish trolal :) ! 
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : bario si nicky a ozenjen si
 * DomaMuffin <> rut
<CTCP2> prekrsio si bozju zapovijed pa si kaznjen
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ima itko slike od te nicky ili kaj ? :D
<DomaMuffin> Znam ti ja di ima golih baba bez muke :) 
<rut> hahaha
<CTCP2> navodno iwebnairc ima
<rut> nicky sve kriva jadna 
<DomaMuffin> mislite da je iwebnairc ubuntu korisnik ? 
<rut> koda nezna sama rjesit problem pa drugi rjesavaju 
<CTCP2> zenama godi paznja
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: bar kolko i ja
<DomaMuffin> nema me pol dana i vec imate problem ? Odakle vam ? 
<CTCP2> kakva god bila ta paznja
<rut> iwebnairc kakav ti to glupi nick ?
<rut> hmm . ovdje nemos misice pokazivat ?
<rut> nema nicky :)
<DomaMuffin> el moze netko svima dat' opa, pa da bude teksas ? :) ajmo na #defocus vikati !
<iwebnairc> ohgod
<rut> muffin sto te kicko tamo ?
<iwebnairc> koristim elementary
<rut> vidis koji je to lik .
<rut> nezna rijecima al zna sa +o
<rut> :)
<CTCP2> dobro kolko dugo cu ja jos buljit u ovaj apt-get dist-upgrade
<DomaMuffin> cekaj, citam kaeto elementary
<CTCP2> i onda se neko cudi zas se drzim SMOSa
<CTCP2> to sranje skines sa sitea, prekopiras na USB stick i radi
<CTCP2> i sve to u 7-8 min
<rut> ctcp2 cekaj . bude . 
<iwebnairc> vi nemate drugog cilja u životu osim ljudima zgaditi vrijeme koje provode na irc kanalima trolajući?
<rut> iwebnairc sto je osto si bez texta ?
<jelly-home> iwebnairc: ne, to je samo rut
<CTCP2> iwebnairc : mi smo old skul irceri
<CTCP2> iwebnairc : nisi na to naviko
<CTCP2> treba ti jos dost staza na ircu da shvatis
<rut> iwebnairc tebi je irc ocito zivot 
<DomaMuffin> i ne zaboravite uplacivati u  penziono
<jelly-home> CTCP2: jel "radi" znaci tjedan dana trazit kako podesiti staticku ip adresu 
<CTCP2> jelly-home : nemoj bit picajzla xD
<jelly-home> CTCP2: necu, ako se ne pravis kak je sve u 8 minuta
<rut> iwebnairc sad vam je kanal invite only . kako ce sad ljudi uci ?
<CTCP2> pa osim tog, je xD
<CTCP2> al trebalo bi napravit novu SMOS distru
<iwebnairc> nije invite only, samo imaš +b mod
<rut> haha
<CTCP2> i +i je
<rut> a vidis da nezna sto radi decko 
<iwebnairc> jel? :/
<iwebnairc> ja ga nisam stavio
<DomaMuffin> slozi si mali debiancek,CTCP2 ili ubunturca, to ces si uvijek moci drzati azurnim bez muke, ovaj SMOS..
<jelly-home> iwebnairc: ajd, opovi ovdje ga nisu kadri banati pa ga puste da se bahati
<CTCP2> iwebnairc : jesi, mozd si slucajno xD
<CTCP2> [14.01.08=20:18:32] * iwebnairc sets mode: +i
<rut> jelly-home netreba 
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: kaj nisi ti op isto ? :D
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ne ovdje
<DomaMuffin> :D
<rut> ionak sam na kanalu :)
<rut> iwebnairc snimam ovo sto pises na kanalu . stavit cu to za smjeh godine :)
<iwebnairc> odlično, mi te biramo za psihopata godine
<CTCP2> aleluja, gotovo je
<CTCP2> samo 40 min
<CTCP2> idem restartat
<rut> samo dajte :)
<iwebnairc> rut: spominješ nešto irccloud :D
<iwebnairc> si znao da oni daju ban trollovima?
<rut> iwebnairc prvo to treba dokazat :)
<iwebnairc> not a problem
<rut> iwebnairc samo naprijed :)
<rut> al moras priznat .. naucio si ban pravit !!
<rut> jel tako ?
<rut> nece ti +r pomoc :)
<iwebnairc> više će vam vremena trebat
<rut> ma trebat ce .. 
<rut> ljepo se vi izvinite DomaMuffinu 
<rut> i ja cu prestat !
<rut> jer ste covjeka banali za nista !
<rut> kao i mene al otom potom 
<DomaMuffin> iwebnairc: zakaj bas elementaryOS? Nije bas tako lijep.
<iwebnairc> ti imaš malo apstraktniju definiciju ničega, rut?
<rut> iwebnairc ajde onda ti reci zasto ste banali njega ?
<hbogner> OK DECKI A DA SVOJE PRIVATNE PREPIRKE MAKNETE S OVOG KANALA
<rut> ima pravo hb
<iwebnairc> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BBgJtkfE
<DomaMuffin> Hahaha, ima muffinman kojeg se bojite :) 
<rut> ajde kani me se covjece . ignore (da .. na mojoj listi .. za nepovjerovat)
<iwebnairc> kanite se vi lzs-a, mi ćemo vas
<iwebnairc> i to je to.
<rut> muffin sto te se boje :)
<DomaMuffin> Citaj pastebin :D
<rut> ma jesam 
<iwebnairc> cvokoću mi zubi koliko me strah
<rut> kad sam vidio skoro povratio . to mu dokaz 
<rut> da smo trolali
<iwebnairc> nope, to nije dokaz. dokaz je log od sinoć
<DomaMuffin> iwebnairc: ja se s svoje strane ispricavam ako sam nesto krivo rekao, nemam veze s nickom MuffinMan.
<rut> ma radi cega se ti ispricavas covjece ???
<iwebnairc> u redu, ali mi bismo vas zamolili da prestanete se ponašati ovako. u svakom trenutku ste, uz normalno ponašanje, dobrodošli na našem kanalu
<rut> nismo nista napravili niti vrijedali koga
<iwebnairc> no kada prekoračite nekakvu granicu, moramo poduzeti neke mjere
<iwebnairc> jeste, rut. možda ti se ne čini, ali jeste.
<rut> izbanali nas radi zezancije sa nicky (koja ima op-a) 
 * DomaMuffin razmislja kak sprijeciti da u vrtnoj kucici po ljetu ne bude 60C
<rut> odoh . 
<iwebnairc> zezancija je prešla granicu
<jelly-home> taj lik inace nema mjere, i zna biti bahat do bola
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: jos sam tu ! 
<jelly-home> right
<CTCP2> hm, sta moram ukljucit u ovom Yubuntuu da se mogu spojit remote desktopom na njega
<iwebnairc> jelly-home: zašto vi takve trpite?
<jelly-home> iwebnairc: to pitaj opove
<iwebnairc> pa ni nemate baš opove
<CTCP2> mi smo tolerantni i strpljivi
<CTCP2> vjera nam tako nalaze
<civija> ja sam op i vse bum vas banal :)
<DomaMuffin> *grmljavina*
<civija> ja sam bio netolerantni op pa mi je onaj chaky_ oduzeo ovlasti :)
<jelly-home> iwebnairc: od ona dva koji su u "/msg chanserv access list #ubuntu-hr", jednog nema nikad, drugi ima pametnijeg posla...
<iwebnairc> mi smo jako tolerantni inače...
<civija> jednog dana kad dodjem doli u zupu ima da ga razbijem ko beba zvecku
<iwebnairc> ah :(
<iwebnairc> inače, zanimljivo mi je kako ubuntu-hr forum ima 3x više registriranih korisnika od lzs-a, a mi imamo 5x više postova :D
<CTCP2> "sta moram ukljucit u ovom Yubuntuu da se mogu spojit remote desktopom na njega"
<jelly-home> CTCP2: to neka domaća distra za ove krajeve?
<CTCP2> da xD
<civija> iwebnairc: lzs sux pa zato ...
<MmikeDOMA> MOJ TATA IMA NAJVECI BEMVE!
<DomaMuffin> Slike ! 
<iwebnairc> samo mi je zanimljiv nerazmjer :D
<civija> MmikeDOMA: lazes
<MmikeDOMA> You have been kicked from #linuxzasve.com by iwebnairc (MmikeDOMA) ?
<MmikeDOMA> woot?
<DomaMuffin> MmikeDOMA: ovaj rut nas je sve stigmatizirao :DF
<DomaMuffin> prvo pucaju, pa pitaju tko je 
<CTCP2> ajmo mi malo ontopic xD
<CTCP2> "sta moram ukljucit u ovom Ubuntuu da se mogu spojit remote desktopom na njega"
<CTCP2> ima neki applet DESKTOP SHARING
<CTCP2> to sam ukljucio al nis xD
<iwebnairc> instalirat neki rdp paket?
<CTCP2> iwebnairc : *TILT*?
<civija> CTCP2: regularni utuntu a ni onaj za ex-yu ne poznaju rdp kao takav
<civija> nego se oslanjaju na vnc ili ssh
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: pukni na obje strane VNC i bok 
<civija> dakle help.ubuntu.com, ukucaj VNC i citaj
<weshmashian> ha, this looks like good ol' days :)
<CTCP2> :/
 * weshmashian cak i zaboravio sve modeove
<iwebnairc> evo, unmuteao sam kanal, baš da vidim šta će bit
<DomaMuffin> weshmashian: ehh, at least we have pictures :) 
<weshmashian> DomaMuffin: pfff..
<civija> MmikeDOMA: kako mali? :)
<DomaMuffin> weshmashian: nadam se da si kosu spremio za uspomenu :D
<weshmashian> DomaMuffin: nisam :)
<weshmashian> makar, kad smo kod tog, trebo bi se ic sisat
<weshmashian> eto, da i ja to velim jednom u 15 godina
 * DomaMuffin logira
<weshmashian> kaj nema vise bash.idolnet.org? kmu
<hbogner> posjet frizerki me dodje 20kn :D
<jelly-home> hbogner: s one strane save ili...?
<hbogner> da
<DomaMuffin> hbogner: ma dze !
<jelly-home> eh
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, istocno od jaja
<hbogner> :D
<DomaMuffin> istocna dubra va je velika !
<hbogner> sad mogu duplo cesce 
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, istocno od drine i dunava
<MmikeDOMA> civija, k'o zmaj ;)
<MmikeDOMA> jebote, svi pitaju 'kako mali', nitko ne pita 'kako si ti'
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, kaj riga???
<MmikeDOMA> ;)
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, ne, dobro je :)
<MmikeDOMA> sere k'o veliki
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: e, kak si ti? :)
<MmikeDOMA> sad pocinje skuzivat ruke
<weshmashian> znaci, isto ste?
<MmikeDOMA> pa je sav dobar :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, kad se kaze ko zmaj to podrazumjeva riganje
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, aha- ahaha -haha -aha
<MmikeDOMA> zmaj od bosne
<hbogner> nego MmikeDOMA jel spavas vise od 2 sata u komadu?
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA:  :) :-*
<civija> zanimljivi su ovi moderni ljinuxasi koji koriste kojekakva browser based rjesenja za irc
<jelly-home> browser based je bolje od iceg, ak si u pripizdini
<jelly-home> huh, 30MB/s write na SD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G15X1184
<civija> jelly-home: pa i ja sam u pripizdini pa screen uvijek radi :)
<civija> cak i preko mobitela
<jelly-home> ne znam kakav mobitel imas, meni je tlaka citati terminal na 4-5"
<civija> ja imam na 3.7" :)
<civija> samo za situacije kratko se spojit i eventualno pokrenut neki servis
<civija> to je to
<DomaMuffin> ja bi za pocetak trebal neki telefon s dobrom grafickom i zamjenjivom baterijom 
<DomaMuffin> "trebal"
<jelly-home> "dobrom"
<jelly-home> GLES v3?
<obruT> planiras majnat s telefonom ? :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: meni je i tegra, ili kak se vec zove vise nego ok. 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: koja, sad ih ima 3-4 
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: obzirom da sam sad na pre-tegra grafici, svaka, pretpostavljam :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jos samo 10 mjeseci i istice mi ugovor kod operatera :) 
<DomaMuffin> ( a onda bu mi zena rekla da mi je i ovaj dovoljno dobar i ja bum opet kukal tu )
<CTCP2> Generating package: Ubuntu/raring... Pa kolko to traje, jesus
<CTCP2> vec 10 min se vrti
<CTCP2> imam filing da cu spalit ovaj USB stick xD
<CTCP2> jel moguce da se ovo smrzlo? xD
<CTCP2> skino sam i otpakiro ATI drivere
<CTCP2> pa zatim
<CTCP2> sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring
<CTCP2> je da radim na USB sticku al vec 15 min se vrti
<jelly-home> kompajliranje sa zilion malih datoteka?  Trebao si to staviti pod tmpfs
<CTCP2> pojma neam kaj to znaci :D
<SilverSpace> u jebote kaj ste se eraspisali 
<jelly-home> pokrenuti negdje u /dev/shm/ ili /tmp/
<CTCP2> aha
<CTCP2> sta, onda ne radi to na "disku" (sticku) vec u ramu, tak nes?
<CTCP2> aleluja, zavrsio je
<jelly-home> CTCP2: da, a kompajliranje i pravljenje paketa je jedna od najgorih stvari koje jeftini flash moze istrpiti
<CTCP2> next je sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<CTCP2> znaci, da muvam prvo u /tmp
<CTCP2> il je sad svejedno
<jelly-home> sad je dockan
<CTCP2> citam: "svejedno" xD
<CTCP2> hm, imam filing da ce se i ovo telit
<OneKorea> e CTCP2 jel ti neznas da je gentoo najbrza linux distra. Ubuntu će ti bit spor ko windowsi za majnanje. :))))
<OneKorea> dok podesiš sve kernel i kompajl flagove na gentoou ima da dobiš bar 5% više LTC-a po satu
<SilverSpace> kak se u gitu samo nove datoteke povuku sa neta
<OneKorea> ali nisam ti to ja reko
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: lol nemoj onda mora i arch probati 
<OneKorea> nah, arch je binarna distra, neće mu puno pomoć. gentoo se gradi iz sourca od temelja.
 * CTCP2 slaps OneKorea around a bit with a large superpenguin
<OneKorea> :)
<CTCP2> sad sam stvarno vise lud.. xD
<CTCP2> napravio sam ovo, nakon 100 godina teljenja:
<CTCP2> sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring
<CTCP2> sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<CTCP2> sudo aticonfig --initial -f --adapter=all
<CTCP2> sudo reboot
<CTCP2> i nakon reboota krene Ubuntu i izbaci crni ekran i tak stoji 100 godina
<CTCP2> ceko sam 15 min i nema nis
<CTCP2> jel trenutno radi nes il se jednostavno SMRZLO?
<jelly-home> jel se pinga?
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> 0% loss
<jelly-home> onda radi nes :-)
<CTCP2> nemrem se telnetat
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: kol'ko mali smije biti stick za bootabilan debian ? 
<jelly-home> moj je jedno 4cm?
<CTCP2> tj sshat
<hbogner> http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/06/intel-edison/
<DomaMuffin> ocu moc imat' munin i miner :) el stane to u 2-3cm ?
<DomaMuffin> :
<jelly-home> mozdaneki haj densiti
<DomaMuffin> znaci, prvo sjednem na stick, onda ga guram .. dirty 
<CTCP2> ma ovo je oslo krvagu :>
<DomaMuffin> ako bas nisam picky za distru, moze 12mMB :) 
<DomaMuffin> *128
<CTCP2> jel ima sta radit nakon restarta?
<CTCP2> nakon ovih konfiga
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol komentar R.I.P - Raspberry Pi
<DomaMuffin> dobar komp uvijek ima posla
<CTCP2> jel se mogu spojit sshom na defaultni ubuntu
<CTCP2> il se prvo mora nes omogucit u njemu
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: mozes CTRL+ALT+F2 na tom stroju , pa tamo "sudo top" i vidi kaj se desava, ako nema nista, "sudo iotop" (ne znam jel dodje instaliran)
<CTCP2> ok
<DomaMuffin> ili nemres do te kistre opce ?
<CTCP2> krene s bootanjem OSa
<CTCP2> i onda se zacrni ekran i tak ostane stajat
<CTCP2> nakon instalacije ATI drivera
<CTCP2> idem probat ovo kaj si reko
<DomaMuffin> mozda se samo grafika zborkala
<OneKorea> sumnjam da je sshd aktivan nakon friske instalacije. to bi bilo lose sa sigurnosnog aspekta
<DomaMuffin> http://www.debian.org/CD/faq/#write-usb # ha .. valjda stick ne smije biti manji od imidza .. 
<DomaMuffin> OneKorea: zasto?
<DomaMuffin> nije da imas neke usere po insalaciji, mozda nemas ni mjreze
<OneKorea> jer se trebas pouzdat u config koji je canonical skuhao
<OneKorea> koji se mijenja od svake revizije
<DomaMuffin> pa, to je tako cim si pomislio instalirati tuntora
<OneKorea> ja ssh servis ne pokrecem ako prethodno nisam 100% siguran sto imam u sshd_config
<DomaMuffin> :) pohvalno
<OneKorea> i kolko bilo bitno, ne koristim defaultne portove ako ne moram.
<jelly-home> OneKorea: koga briga za frisku instalaciju, to je prva stvar koja se digne u svakom slucaju
 * SilverSpace malo orazocaran je susjeda nije dosla 
<DomaMuffin> .cake SilverSpace 
 * datase gives SilverSpace a chocolate cake
<OneKorea> jelly-home, možda tebi. Ali ja sam siguran da bar pola ubuntu userbasea nema pojma što je ssh uopće. Za njih je itekako bitno kakve su defaultne postavke
<jelly-home> OneKorea: za makinu iza NATa?
<DomaMuffin> OneKorea: defaultno otvoren ssh ce im prije pomoci da im netko pomogne , nego blackbox
<hbogner> ako nem apojma sto je ssh, jos mu je manje bitno koje su postavke
<jelly-home> ^^
<OneKorea> ajd dobro
<CTCP2> hm, probo sam ovo i udjem u konzolu i u top nis ne divlja
<CTCP2> iotop nema
<DomaMuffin> mislim kuzim, banka, napadna povrsina, rizicni servis , $BLING$, al .. ubuntu , doma 
<OneKorea> htop
<CTCP2> nema htop
<CTCP2> restarto sam i ovaj put se isto desi
<OneKorea> top
<CTCP2> al mi je ovaj put dalo da "reportam system error" :>
<CTCP2> u top nema nis divlje
<CTCP2> sve miruje
<CTCP2> dakle driver je
<CTCP2> kak da to fixam xD
<CTCP2> ebote, vec 3 sata se hebem xD
<DomaMuffin> a mreza nekaj ? el cgminer kuzi kartice ? 
<DomaMuffin> Majnaj, ne crtaj prozore :) 
<CTCP2> koji cgminer, do tog jos nisam doso :D
<DomaMuffin> prvo mrezu, pa to, nek pare dolaze ! 
<DomaMuffin> omda windowsi :D
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> pa kak cu majnat bez ati drivera xD
<MmikeDOMA> 21
<DomaMuffin> zato te pitam el cgminer kuzi karticu..
<DomaMuffin> ako imas to i net, raketa si
<CTCP2> njega jos nisam ni pokreno jer koji ce mi on vrag ak driveri nisu stavljeni xD
<CTCP2> i koji kuki sad da radim xD
<CTCP2> dost mi ovog linuxa xD
<DomaMuffin> imas problema s grafikom poslije boota, meni zvuci kao da imas drivere :D
<CTCP2> pa SAD su stavljeni xD
<CTCP2> cek, oces rec da SAD idem rudarit? xD
<DomaMuffin> pa SAD probaj na net i cgminer :D
<CTCP2> lol
<DomaMuffin> da , pare jebenmu
<OneKorea> pa da, sta ce ti X za minanje
<CTCP2> e pa to nisam jos instaliro xD
<OneKorea> samo troši resurse
<DomaMuffin> za kaj to delas, da imas monitor ukopcan ? :D
<CTCP2> nisam doso do tog dijela tutoriala xD
<CTCP2> dobro, kak da omogucim SSH
 * DomaMuffin ode zapalit cigaru :) 
<CTCP2> da se ne hebem s prekopcavanjem monitora i tipkovnice xD
<DomaMuffin> Necu nis, jos mi nisi affiliate na onomku*cu rbbitu :D pusim ! Nek ti pomogne netko tko koristi linux ! :D
<CTCP2> fu
<CTCP2> gugl zna xD
<CTCP2> sudo apt-get install openssh-server :>
<OneKorea> neznam ubuntu ways, na slackwareu samo chmod +x sshd rc skriptu ...
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: vidim da si ozdravio kad pusis :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ti si bivsi pusach ? ;D
<CTCP2> cool, odma sam instaliro mc, htop, iotop i jos neke pizdarije xD
<DomaMuffin> .win
<datase> DomaMuffin: win <an alias, 1 argument>
<CTCP2> nisam znao da je instalacija programa na linuxu tak genijalna xD
<DomaMuffin> cek sad, jel taj linux smrdi ili mirisi ?
<CTCP2> nit smrdi nit mirisi xD
<CTCP2> jos se ne zna xD
<DomaMuffin> Ahh 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: bas i ne 
<SilverSpace> pusim samo fore
<SilverSpace> rak na plucecima bi jedino mogao dobiti kaj udisem zrak iz ventilatora racunala 
<SilverSpace> tko zna scim nas sve kinezi truju
<CTCP2> /cgminer -n
<MmikeDOMA> nvidia optimus
<MmikeDOMA> imal' to smisla?
<CTCP2> ERROR: could not insert 'fglrx': Function not implemented
<CTCP2> Error! Fail to load fglrx kernel module! Maybe you can switch to root user to load kernel module directly
<CTCP2> znaci ne sljakaju driveri
<CTCP2> guglu ubuntu ati driver black screen
<CTCP2> 333.000 rezultata :>
<DomaMuff1n> kul !
<CTCP2> i koji bog da sad radim :D
<DomaMuff1n> ovo je dosta solidno napisano : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DomaMuff1n> 2.1.2. :) 
<CTCP2> iskreno, ljepsa mi je i prakticnija fuckin konzola
<CTCP2> nego gui xD
<CTCP2> konzola te ne iznevjeri :>
<DomaMuff1n> ja bi to sve u klaud poslao. I da ga ja hostam 
<CTCP2> "If you are running 12.04.2 to 13.04, you must install the linux generic headers "
<CTCP2> dakle, ak imam 13.10 (a imam), to preskacem
<DomaMuff1n> probaj, ako ces imai gresku, kasnije se vrati na taj korak 
<CTCP2> kk
<StephenS> http://community.payoneer.com/index.php?/topic/2741-alert-phising-attempt/
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> net.hr spamming
<StephenS> nono, phishing.
<StephenS> a najgori deo, you can earn up to 1k per mouth
<StephenS> MOUTH
<StephenS> lmao
<StephenS> ahahaahahhaha
<CTCP2> hm, u oninm uputama je pisalo
<CTCP2> sudo aticonfig --initial -f --adapter=all
<CTCP2> i
<CTCP2> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<CTCP2> ovdje isto al bez -f switcha
<StephenS> a hoces force ili neces?
<StephenS> mani se uputa
<CTCP2> neam blage kaj to znaci, a kamoli da znam jel ocu il necu :>
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> to znaci da ces da zaobidjes sve gluposti i predjes na config odma
<StephenS> oma no wait
<StephenS> just do it you crek
<CTCP2> a-ha :>
<CTCP2> ove SMOS kante vec par dana rade 0-24 bez restarta
<CTCP2> nadam se da ce i ovaj ubuntu jednom tako...
<CTCP2> xD
<SilverSpace> zasto pokusavas ubuntu kad ti ovo drugo radi
<DomaMuff1n> jer #ubuntu-hr !
<CTCP2> ma na ovoj jednoj kanti ne radi jer se nece zbutat s USB sticka
<CTCP2> kanta ima nekakvo drugacije bootanje
<StephenS> jer ne znas
<CTCP2> ni Ubuntu install usb stick se nije htio bootat
<CTCP2> samo sprzeni ISO na dvd
<CTCP2> al instalirani na stick se oce bootat
<StephenS> ma nemas ti skilla
<CTCP2> cudni su putevi gospodnji
<StephenS> SKRILL
<StephenS> EX
<CTCP4>  fglrxinfo
<CTCP4> Error: unable to open display (null)
<CTCP4> dakle, 0
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP4, kaj ti pokusavas? :)
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP4, kaj ti veli: lsmod | grep fglr
<MmikeDOMA> ako ti to izbaci redak di pise fglrx onda se driver ucitao
<MmikeDOMA> onda reci: ps -ef | grep X
<MmikeDOMA> ako ti to izbaci nesto, onda su se Xi pokrenuli
<MmikeDOMA> cgminer s atijem nece raditi ako xi nisu pokrenuti
<MmikeDOMA> ako ti xi ne rade, onda reci xinit &
<MmikeDOMA> i onda: export DISPLAY=:0
<MmikeDOMA> i nakon toga probaj fglrxinfo
<MmikeDOMA> a mosh i: aticonfig --list-adapters
<hbogner> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/749707768/the-pocket-drone-your-personal-flying-robot zgodno
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-09
<jelly-home> *zjev*
<DomaMuff1n> jutro
<vileni> jutr
<budz0r> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<DomaMuffin> \o/
 * ravilov je danas naucio da je na win masinama uvijek korisno imat lokalnog admin usera
<ivoks> e htc htc
<ivoks> htc one im je bio prilika
<ivoks> ali sjebali su stvar
<ivoks> http://forums.androidcentral.com/htc-one/269303-htc-one-camera-pictures-show-us-what-you-got-d-47.html#post3367145
<ivoks> lijevo je fotka s novim htc one
<ivoks> desno je fotka s htc one koji je star 5-6 mjeseci
<ivoks> tak i moj sad fotka
<ivoks> izolacija kamere ne postoji :/
<ravilov> covjek nije rekao jel na oba ista verzija firmwarea
<ravilov> meni ovo izgleda kao softverski problem
<ravilov> koja se to kamera pocne hardverski raspadati u nekoliko mjeseci?
<rapesco> kineska
<ivoks> rapesco: nije softverski
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ravilov: nije softverski
<ivoks> ravilov: ima youtube filmic gdje je lik otvorio one i dokazao kako grijanje kamere to uzrokuje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZqZv6MlU8g
<datase`> ivoks: Title: HTC ONE Camera Module Red Noise Issue Is Heat Related, Views: 8654, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> ravilov: i noviji telefoni nemaju taj problem; i ako pogledas id kamere, drugaciji je
<ivoks> od 9. mjeseca ubacuju drugu kameru u telefon
<ivoks> odnio sam na servis, pa neka oni ustanove gdje je problem
<ivoks> ja se kladim da nije softver :)
<ivoks> idem do vipa po drugi telefon
<ravilov> ajd sretno
<ravilov> zvuci mi ko situacija sa N5
<vileni> sto je sa N5?
<ravilov> odjednom su poceli izbacivati "noviju" reviziju sa ispravljenim nekim sitnicama
<ravilov> silently
<ravilov> pa tko ulovi ulovi
<ravilov> tko vec ima stariji, jbg
<vileni> nadam se da moj nece imati takve probleme
<vileni> nije n5 ni one, ali svejedno :)
<ravilov> sretno ti bilo :p
<vileni> razmisljao sam preci na n5 prije
<vileni> ali nema izmjenjivu bateriju, sto nije problem samo po sebi
<vileni> problem je sto ne mogu staviti 7500mah bateriju u/na njega :)
<ravilov> ti si puko
<ravilov> sta ne spojis auto akumulator gore? :p
<vileni> ne stane u djep
<ravilov> jel to kineskih 7.5Ah ili?
<vileni> "pravih"
<ravilov> zvuci malo prenabrijan
<ravilov> o
<vileni> iako se vjerojatno proizvodi u kini
<ravilov> moj trenutno ima 1950mAh ako se dobro sjecam
<vileni> ponasa se kao da ima 3x vise kapaciteta, kosta kao da ima 3x vise
<ravilov> pa opet traje 2-3 dana
<vileni> http://www.zerolemon.com/
<vileni> i da, tezak je kao da ima 3x vecu bateriju :)
<ravilov> i velik/debel
<ravilov> malo previse kompromisa onda
<MmikeF> Jel' opet struje nestalo? :)
<vileni> najbolje je to sto nije uopce puno veci od desireZ
<vileni> a ni tezi
 * MmikeF je isao stavit novi image na stick i umjesto da dda na /dev/sdc ddao je na /dev/sda
 * MmikeF sad vraca s backupa :/
<ravilov> vileni, mene dovoljno smeta ako je znatno veci/tezi od onog kako moj telefon treba biti
<ravilov> nevermind drugi brandovi/modeli
<ravilov> da sam htio mrcinu uzeo bi mrcinu a ne od svog sleek telefona radio mrcinu :p
<ravilov> MmikeF, ouch, fun
<MmikeF> da
<MmikeF> 1 GB sam prepisao
<MmikeF> cudno je u biti kako sam uspio rsyncati gotovo sve 
<ravilov> MmikeF, izgleda da je ovaj put tebi stick nabio kolac :p
<MmikeF> osim /vmlinuz i nekih fajlova od nekog pakta za tex
<MmikeF> da
<MmikeF> dobra stvar je imat backup :)
<vileni> ravilov: meni je to vise kao MID nego telefon pa me ne smeta to
<MmikeF> vileni: a koji to?
<vileni> s4 sa 7500mah baterijom :)
<ravilov> vileni, meni je prije par mjeseci crko moj 4" telefon, kao zamjenu sam htio 4" telefon i ni milimetra vise :p
<ravilov> pa mi zena za Bozic kupila identican kakav sam imao
<vileni> ja bi vjerojatno note3 sa 10000mah sad
<ravilov> also, zasto taj zerolemon nema nikakav search?
<vileni> imaju valjda 7 proizvoda, sto ce im? :)
<ravilov> a onda nis
<MmikeF> ja bi s4 mini
<MmikeF> cini se skroz ok
<ravilov> onda sigurno nemaju bateriju za moj uredjaj
<ravilov> MmikeF, iz druge i trece ruke sam cuo da je sranje
<vileni> ja bih n4 + n7 sad
<ravilov> nije ni sjena "velikom" s4
<ravilov> MmikeF, also, backup? sta je to? jel se to na kruh maze?
 * ravilov nagadja da vileni vjerojatno ima neki samsung
<MmikeF> ravilov: to je ono sto mi upravo spasava glavu
<vileni> ravilov: pa maloprije sam napisao s4? :)
<ravilov> oh ups
<MmikeF> ravilov: ja ti iz prve ruke kazem da nije sranje, doduse, nekih sat vremena sam ga samo imao po rukama
<ravilov> MmikeF, znaci nutela? :D
<MmikeF> s3 mini je sranje
<vileni> plasticno govno sa solidnim hardverom :)
<ravilov> MmikeF, hm, moguce da sam pobrkao 3 i 4
<MmikeF> odo butnit 
<MmikeF> glupan
<ravilov> sretno
 * ravilov je jucer dd-ao jedan disk na drugi
<ravilov> da sam fulao deviceove, pregazio bi 320 GB :)
<vileni> ja sam jednom prebrisao 4gb krivog diska tako
 * DomaMuffin nemre nikaj ddat jer hyper-v ne da linux guestovima direktni pristup USBu :( 
<vileni> dok nisam skuzio da je krivi
<DomaMuffin> lijen sam slagat usb over ethernet
<vileni> hyper-v ti skoro nista neda ionako
<DomaMuffin> [generalizacija]
<DomaMuffin> lopta je okrugla
<DomaMuffin> pa sad ti odgovori 
<vileni> a ti jos uvijek reagiras na ms related kao da je tvoje rodjeno :)
<ravilov> lopta nije okrugla: http://cdn.redalertpolitics.com/files/2012/09/football.jpg
<DomaMuffin> ja reagiiram na sra**a bezveze :D 
<DomaMuffin> ravilov ! '1
<DomaMuffin> *+1
<vileni> zadnjih 2 tjedna jedini linux mi je ovaj irssi tu
<DomaMuffin> kad si se opario pa sad imas za licence :) Reci, si i office kupio ? :D
<vileni> office ne trosim
<vileni> ni ms ni libre :)
<DomaMuffin> I live a simple life :)
<vileni> a licence si mi ti platio, kako volis naglasavati :)
<ravilov> sta winxp nema ono switch user?
<vileni> ima
<vileni> ali moras onaj login screen ukljuciti
<ravilov> uf
<Mmike> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libavahi-client.so.3 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<Mmike> nda
<DomaMuffin> vileni: mozes se RDPat na istu kantu kao drugi user, ako nekaj u reigistru promijenis, ne sjecam se :) 
<vileni> da, unsupported supported stuff :)
<vileni> mene muci kako da izvrsim nesto na xp stroju do kojeg ne mogu preko rdp-a
<DomaMuffin> psexec ? 
<ravilov> odseces do njega :p
<vileni> DomaMuffin: pa ni to mi ne radi, ravilov to zelim izbjeci :)
<DomaMuffin> vileni: koji remote OS ? 
<vileni> xp
<DomaMuffin> domena ? 
<vileni> prvi problem je, firewall je prilicno restriktivan, drugi problem je sto je zarazen malo
<ravilov> jel ti to neki honeypot?
<DomaMuffin> saywhat, imas izemdju dva mrezna segmenta kompromitiran firewall ? :D
<vileni> DomaMuffin: xp je zarazen, i njegov firewall
<DomaMuffin> aha :) to je ok :D
<ravilov> iako je restriktivan
<vileni> da, nevjerojatno
<ravilov> hm vidis vidis
<ravilov> mozda restrikcija znaci da pusta samo zaraze :p
<vileni> inace takve probleme rijesim sa system restore, sto naravno ne radi sad
<vileni> a zarazen je nekom verzijom laznih antivirusa
<ravilov> aka trojan
<vileni> i to mi nije jasno, imam 3 fizicka i 2 virtualna win stroja na kojima radim svako toliko, i nijednom nisam dobio to
<ravilov> trojan: http://bit.ly/KASIiC
<vileni> a imam jedno 15 korisnika koji na tjednoj bazi pokupe barem jedan
<DomaMuffin> vileni: da li si probao http://tinyurl.com/ofjb8w7 ?
<DomaMuffin> ako to uspijes, onda lako dalje
<vileni> DomaMuffin: to mi isto palo na pamet, ali nisam se mogao sjetiti kako ide, thx :)
<igustin> kako će to napraviti ako mu ni psexec ne radi? :-/
<vileni> hm, istina, ni ovo bas ne reagira
<DomaMuffin> igustin: to kak je on probao i ne radi mi je upitno dok mi ne kaze da uputa koju sam mu dao ne radi :D
<DomaMuffin> vileni: kad si vec u poslu http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=16818 #powershell za XP
<vileni> DomaMuffin: stvar je da ionako xp moramo maknuti uskoro, problem je sto komp jedva i to tjera
<DomaMuffin> powershell ti tu nece pomoci, ali ces sacuvati cipele :) 
<igustin> vileni: i stavljaš neki Linux? :)
<vileni> igustin: rado, ali znas kako to ide :)
<DomaMuffin> vileni: ma samo stavi windows iconpack, nece ni skuziti 
<igustin> vileni: znam, ide glatko
<vileni> igustin: sa ljudima? tesko
<vileni> neki se nedaju ni na win7 jos
<vileni> uspjeli se izboriti za jednu linux ucionicu, koja bi trebala dobiti novi ubuntu sad, kad se nebih s ovakvima zabavljao
<ravilov> imam ja kantu na poslu koja vrti xp i nema sanse da digne win7 a da je upotrebljivo
<DomaMuffin> treba napraviti prezentaciju novijih windowsa s solitaire/minesweeper pozadinom 
<ravilov> bas me zanima sta ce se desit poslije travnja
<igustin> ravilov: neko vrijeme ništa, ali za par mjeseci bit će veselo
<vileni> ovo je p4 2.4 sa 512mb ddr1 i IDE diskom :)
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: shvatiti cete da je toj kanti bilo ili vrijeme da postane virtualka, ili da se preseli samo ono sto ona radi,a da kantu zgasite. Kaj sad .. 
<igustin> ravilov: na žalost, porast će prodaja nove opreme
<vileni> mozda napraviti thin client od toga
<ravilov> to je inace moj desktop
<DomaMuffin> igustin: to je na zalost samo zato sto ne proizvodimo hardver u RH
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: u postolara .. 
<ravilov> eh, fora je sta nam sad sva oprema ide na lizing, a ovo je otplaceno i nase pa zasto mijenjati, pogotovo sto se ni ja ne bunim (dovoljno) :)
<ravilov> imam prilicno novi laptop, politika je da svaki zaposlenik mora imati barem jedno racunalo koje je up-to-date
<vileni> jao
<vileni> pitao vec tu zenu 2 puta da mi ugasi racunalo i ponovno upali
<vileni> ispada da nije nijednom to napravila
<ravilov> side note: win7 radi najbolje kad se prilagodi da izgleda i radi kao winxp :)
<DomaMuffin> :D
<ravilov> vileni, reci joj da paper shredder nije racunalo, mada nekima mozda tako izgleda
<vileni> sad nisam siguran jel drzala na kompjuteru power ili na monitoru 
<vileni> kad sam ju zamolio da drzi jedno 5 sekundi dok se ne ugasi
<ravilov> na mobitelu :p
<vileni> sigurno ima neku nokiu koja se nikad ne gasi
<ravilov> cak ni kad hoces?
<vileni> eto, sad nista ne radi, moram ici tamo
<DomaMuffin> pobrini se da ides samo jednom :D 
<ravilov> bas nista? cak ni fake antivirus?
<vileni> to mozda radi i kad je ugasen
<ivoks> MmikeF: je
<ivoks> nece je biti do 13h
<ivoks> joj ovaj HULK, uopce se ne brinu o arhivi :)
<vileni> "molim vas ugasite i ponovno upalite kompjuter", 10min kasnije zovem da dodjem tamo jer opet ne radi, kompjuter ugasen..
<ivoks> kak sam se zeznuo
<ivoks> nikad ne uzeti sony
<vileni> od sonya, jedino playstation :)
<ivoks> nisu imali desire 300
<ivoks> pa sam uzeo xperiu m
<ivoks> ne mozes do storagea na linuxu
<ivoks> ne mozes updejtati os, jer trazi da ga se spoji na racunalo
<ivoks> koje budale
<jelly> ivoks: kak ne mozes do storagea, nema ni usb-storage ni mtp ni ptp?
<ivoks> ne, ne koristi mtp ni ptp
<ivoks> imaju neki svoj protokol
<jelly> wut
<ivoks> kreteni
<ivoks> i kak da si sad backup prebacim, mamu im mutavu
<DomaMuffin> pisi ticket ! 
<jelly> vrati natrag
<ivoks> ma to mi je ionak privremeno
<ivoks> dok se moj servisira
<ivoks> hr.archive.ubuntu.com je redirectan na archive.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> dok ne dodje struja
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/pocelo-jos-jedno-zanimljivo-sudjenje-fra-sime-nimac-i-njegova-bankarica-na-optuzenickoj-klupi---318601.html
<ivoks> nije ona bankarica...
<ivoks> a nije ni on fra...
<kenny18> bok ekipa
<kenny18> imam pitanje za jelly, cujem da odrzavas aaiedu web :)
<kenny18> u web sucelju za aaiedu da li se mogu dodati dodatne atribute?
<ivoks> dobro pitanje
<ivoks> ja ne znam :)
<rut> ja nesmijem komentirat :(
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> ivoks, adb?
<ivoks> ravilov: to sam mislio probati, da
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj je sa serverom 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nestalo struje na gf-u
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znas da je server rock-solid
<ivoks> jel netko pokusao koristiti gpg iz crona?
<Mmike> ivoks: ne bas iz crona al' imam skrpte koje automacki enkriptiraju/potpisuju sranja
<Mmike> naprave backup, zapakiraju ga, potpisu, enkriptiraju i turnu na shared storage
<ivoks> eh, cron je poseban slucaj (tty i sl.)
<ivoks> ja sam to slozio da radi s gpg agentom
<SilverSpace> aha struja ko po starom obicaju :) ali nije dugo 
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> ovo isto kron pokrene
<calmpitbull> jel je itko imao probleme sa trojancima na android telefonu
<Mmike> pokrene backup job (skriptu) koja onda pogleda jel' za tog customera treba enkriptirat backup ili ne
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<Mmike> calmpitbull: nope, al' me grci jebu :D
<calmpitbull> Mmike: ma grci su dobri samo za jogurt
<Mmike> kolega je ostavio carolines na poslu
<Mmike> kak to fino u kavu ide :)
<calmpitbull> ma problem je u tome jer javlja da je google play store trojanac
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: lol 
<SilverSpace> cim to gledas
<calmpitbull> avast je danas javio
<CTCP2> Mmike : tnx za ovo gore, tek sad vidim. Sinoc sam oso spat a nisam vidio :D
<CTCP2> [14.01.08=22:52:52] <MmikeDOMA> a mosh i: aticonfig --list-adapters
<CTCP2> idem isprobat
<ivoks> najavili su da struje nece biti do 13h
<ivoks> pa sad...
<calmpitbull> ivoks: kaj si u centru doma
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ali server je
<calmpitbull> meni su isto jucer rekli da nece biti struje
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi to sa strujom
<jelly> kenny18: hm, mislim da krivo cujes
<jelly> kenny18: ne radim za carnet od cca 2007, a ni tad nisam PHP-use odrzavao
<jelly> pardon, srce
<jelly> aaiedu je srce cini mi se
<kenny18> ok tnx, budem dalje trazio
<CTCP2> mmike probo sam ovo kaj mi je DomaMuff1n napiso. uklonio sam drivere i instalirao nekakve.
<CTCP2> "[14.01.08=22:29:39] <DomaMuff1n> ovo je dosta solidno napisano : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI 2.1.2. :)"
<CTCP2> Sad mogu uci u GUI, ali izbacio mi je par greski (system fatal error) koje sam submitao i dao mi je link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1263224
<CTCP2> Sad ne znam kolko je sta instalirano, al meni se cini da i dalje nije to to :>.
<CTCP2> Ovo tvoje "lsmod | grep fglr" mi izbaci:
<CTCP2> fglrx                6732964  213 
<CTCP2> amd_iommu_v2           19054  1 fglrx
<CTCP2> idem probat postavit cgminer :>
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> znaci da imas fglrx loadan
<SilverSpace> pazi samo da ti mina pred nosom ne pukne :)
<Mmike> ivoks: aj daj primjer za lj/nj ispravno/neispravno sortiranje
<ivoks> injekcija (matematicka funkcija)
<SilverSpace> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/red-hat-and-centos-become-voltron-build-free-operating-system-together/
<ivoks> to bi trebalo biti ispred inje
<Mmike> hm, ne
<Mmike> aha, inje
<ivoks> ili..
<ivoks> ljubav bi trebalo biti iza 'izolacija'
<ivoks> oh, lol
<ivoks> ljubav bi trebalo biti iza ludovati
<CTCP2> Mmike : ./cgminer -n
<CTCP2> mi prikaze grafe
<CTCP2> tj grafu
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: meni ovaj clanak cise izgleda kao "redhat kupio centos" :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: e, to! 
<Mmike> CTCP2: super 
<CTCP2> [2014-01-09 11:31:19] CL Platform 0 version: OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1214.3)                    
<CTCP2>  [2014-01-09 11:31:19] Platform 0 devices: 1                    
<CTCP2>  [2014-01-09 11:31:19] 	0	Tahiti                    
<CTCP2>  [2014-01-09 11:31:19] GPU 0 AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series  hardware monitoring enabled    
<CTCP2> ali mislim da mi krivo prikaze
<DomaMuffin> "Some of us now work for Red Hat but not RHEL. "
<CTCP2> R9 280 su modeli
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: 280 jetahiti, 290 hawai, ne ? 
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> al zas HD 7900
<CTCP2> liku u tutorialu pokaze R9 290 :>
<DomaMuffin> :) pojma :) Dobar ti tutorial :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> znaci, ja imam stare drivere
<CTCP2> kak se vidi verzija
<SilverSpace> netko ti podvalio krivu karticu
 * CTCP2 slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> jel radi ? sto sad cjepidlacih sto ne pise hawai :P
<CTCP2> nisam jos doso do cgminera, polako :>
<DomaMuffin> meni bi to bilo prvo :D
<Mmike> CTCP2: zato kaj imas stari driver
<Mmike> skini zadnji driver
<Mmike> skines s atijevih stranica pimpek koji ti napravi tri .deb paketa
<CTCP2> Mmike pa to sam jucer prvo napravio i nakon vise pod pol sata teljenja, rusilo se :D
<Mmike> instaliras, rebootas, i sretno zivis
<CTCP2> onda mi je DomaMuffin dao link kak da maknem drivere i instaliram ove prek aptget :)
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> i koju sad verziju drivera imas?
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-ikULamLTk
<datase`> DomaMuffin: Title: Haustor-Skidaj Se, Views: 21898, Rating: 100.0%
<CTCP2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI tocka 2.1.2 :)
<CTCP2> ne znam, kak vidim koja je verzija :D
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: cekaj, ti si uputu u slovo pratio ? Nisi linkove mijenjao azurnim verezijama softvera na koje se referenciraju ? 
<DomaMuffin> Jebate, dobro da ti je opce proslo 
<Mmike> a ti si mu fakat pomogo :)
<Mmike> CTCP2: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Mmike> kaj to veli?
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : kakvi linkovi? tamo ima samo par naredbi za terminal i to je to
<DomaMuffin> pa kad me nije pitao da mu instaliram ista, tocka 2.1.2 kaoju sam naglasio pokazuje kak da purgea stari driver, :) 
<DomaMuffin> a on udario od - do :D
<CTCP2> ii  fglrx                                     2:13.101-0ubuntu3                        amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<CTCP2> ii  fglrx-amdcccle                            2:13.101-0ubuntu3                        amd64        Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin xD
<Mmike> ivoks: gpg --bacth i to ti ne radi?
<Mmike> CTCP2: a kaj ti veli ovo: apt-cache policy fglrx
<CTCP2> fglrx:
<CTCP2>   Installed: 2:13.101-0ubuntu3
<CTCP2>   Candidate: 2:13.101-0ubuntu3
<CTCP2>   Version table:
<CTCP2>  *** 2:13.101-0ubuntu3 0
<CTCP2>         500 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/restricted amd64 Packages
<CTCP2>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mmike> da, 
<Mmike> to je 13.10
<Mmike> zadnji je 13.12
<Mmike> sad to lijepo deinstaliraj
<Mmike> i instaliraj zadnji :)
<DomaMuffin> Napisi mu uputu :) 
<Mmike> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86
<ravilov> sta sve mora ic po pisanim uputama?
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: jos je i gore
<ivoks> Mmike: rijesio sam sa gpg agentom
<CTCP2> probo sam cgminer, radi, al sporo :>
<CTCP2> 500 kH/s
<DomaMuffin> izvrsno, sad mozes paru vrfacat dok slazes, budi spokojan 
<DomaMuffin> nece te kamatari zatuc
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> kak je taj debian preizvrstan 
<CTCP2> Mmike s onim tvojim postavkama ide 680 kh/s
<DomaMuffin> 2 jednake virtualke s minimalnim centosom i minimalnim debianom, na obje jedan erp, debian radi, centos ima pol potrganih linkova ( repo install, oboje) 
<Mmike> CTCP2: pusti ga malo, doc ce do 700
<Mmike> ja nisam iso vise jer mi radi jos sporije
<calmpitbull> pa kaj je ovo kaj ne mogu napravit neki normalan program s kojim samo prebacis sve contakte sa telefona na komp
<Mmike> pregrijava se kartica
<Mmike> a nemrem u linuxu downvoltat
<DomaMuffin> calmpitbull: ja to preko gmail
<DomaMuffin> *gmaila
<DomaMuffin> .rt
<datase`> DomaMuffin: pravi_botanicar's recenttracks: Haustor – Šejn, Haustor – Bi mogo da mogu, Haustor – Ja želim, Haustor – Čudne misli, Haustor – Skidaj Se
<weshmashian> mornin'
<DomaMuffin> \o/ 
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<weshmashian> /o\
<DomaMuffin> |o/
<calmpitbull> DomaMuffin: hvala ti stari moj...al svejedno kaj nema nikakav programcic za to
<weshmashian> /o/
<weshmashian> \o\
<weshmashian> ok, dosta tjelovjezbe za danas
<DomaMuffin> calmpitbull: sta nije lakse web servisom nego standalone programom ? Titanium backup (pro) to , kazu, moze 
<Mmike> weshmashian: kaj si dosel?
<Mmike> weshmashian: kahva?
<DomaMuffin> kol'ko treba paketu od njemacke do nas ? Veli mi tracker da je 07.01 dostavljeno u distribucioni centar
<CTCP2> hm, pokreno sam ga prek .config filea, a ne prek neso.sh skripte i skopirao sam mu identicni file sa SMOSa
<CTCP2> i sad ide 730 kH/s
<DomaMuffin> Ili je to samo ime za tocku na kojoj gube pakete ? 
<CTCP2> a na SMOSu ide 760
<CTCP2> novi driveri?
<DomaMuffin> kol'ko ti je sad WU ? 
<CTCP2> 640
<CTCP2> drasticno nize od SMOSa
<weshmashian> Mmike: jesam, ajde
<DomaMuffin> poja, samo da je manji od mojeg :P
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdTZw-j-jf0
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: cat in a glass bottle, Views: 23553, Rating: 96.52174%
<CTCP2> sad je palo na 650 kH/s i WU na 550 :>
<CTCP2> FUCK THAT!
<CTCP2> za to sam mogo instalirat windowse i ne bi se tolko jebo xD
<DomaMuffin> Ne bitako nista naucio
<rut_> zasto bsd nema to smece za rudarenje ..
<rut_> da i ja vidim koji je to k*
<DomaMuffin> da, nitko ne pise isplativ softver za taj drek 
<DomaMuffin> freebsd,jel
<rut_> imaju ljudi pametnija posla od toga 
<DomaMuffin> Koji ljudi :D
<rut_> pa koji mogu portat na bsd :) sigurno ne ja
<rut_> ja imam samo za idiotarije .. i bahacenje itd itd . bla bla
<DomaMuffin> to ti velim, dev comunity im ima 3 covjeka, a i oni nekaj drugo rade :) 
<DomaMuffin> Iako, mozda si samo ispred svog vremena s ovim prijedlogom. Treba hajpat rudarenje na BSDu 
<DomaMuffin> napravit neku bekdoranu verziju
<rut_> jel se moze opce rudarit sa gf7400go
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> kak nebi moglo
<Mmike> mosh i sa mobitelom majnat
<SilverSpace> lopatom i krampom 
<CTCP2> mmike: prva stvar koju sam jucer napravio nakon instalacije ubuntua i updejta je
<CTCP2> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases linux-headers-generic fakeroot libqtgui4 lib32gcc1
<CTCP2> I zatim sam skino amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.zip, raspakirao ga u amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.run i napravio ona 3 DEB paketa
<CTCP2> i ovo:
<CTCP2> sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring
<CTCP2> sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<CTCP2> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<CTCP2> pretpostavljam da je to sve ok? xD
<CTCP2> i nakon toga se OS podignuo ali bez sucelja/GUI-a, pa sam morao iz konzole po onom Muffinovom linku zbrisat drivere i stavit prek apt-get ove koje sad rade. Tak da ak napravim istu proceduru, vjerojatno cu opet dobit isto, tj. skrsene drivere? :>
<Mmike> pretpostavljam i ja
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> muffin fuffin
<Mmike> daklem, ono sve ti je ok gore bilo
<Mmike> samo kaj nemas xe
<Mmike> pa instaliras xserver-core ili sta vec
<Mmike> di je xini
<Mmike> xinit
<Mmike> i onda kazes xinit &
<Mmike> tek toliko da se x server pokrene
<CTCP2> aha
<Mmike> i onda export DISPLAY=:0
<Mmike> i onda mosh rokat
<Mmike> s tim da imas jos 2 neke varijable kojer moras namjestit
<Mmike> cek
<CTCP2> a cu moc uc u GUI u OSu? xD il se samo SSH-at na masinu
<CTCP2> jer sad sam bas u Desktopu
<CTCP2> (GUIu)
<Mmike>  1151  export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
<Mmike>  1152  export GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
<Mmike> ta dva exporta
<Mmike> (ignoriraj brojeve)
<Mmike> nesh moc uc u GUI jer ga nemas
<CTCP2> ok
<Mmike> u biti, neznam kaj si instalirao
<CTCP2> kako nemam xD
<Mmike> ak si instalirao ubuntus-erver onda nemas gui
<Mmike> al' ne treba ti gui
<Mmike> sta ce ti gui
<CTCP2> pa instaliro sam Ubuntu Desktpo os xD
<CTCP2> pa eto, radim sad u njemu :D
<CTCP2> sta sam trebo ubuntu server stavit? xD
<DomaMuffin> :))))))))))) 
<CTCP2> (sad sam spojen prek Remote Desktopa iz Ubunta na Windows masinu :D)
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> ja sam si metnuo ubuntu server
<Mmike> sta ce mi xi
<DomaMuffin> :) :) :) 
<weshmashian> zdravlje mi se opcenito poboljsalo od kad sam na svom stroju postao obicni user :)
<weshmashian> ako radi - ne diraj :)
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<Mmike> budz0r: jel' te ima?
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: jell se drzis bas svaki puta toga 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: zadnji put sam pokuso bit pametan i stavit fglrx na laptop, zazalio sam unutar 15min i vratio sve na staro :)
<Mmike> http://acidcow.com/pics/54743-baby-memes-25-pics.html
<ivoks> ts ts ts
<ivoks> [ 9449.308596] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: Android
<ivoks> [ 9449.308599] usb 2-1.1: SerialNumber: YT910J6WMW
<ivoks> [ 9449.309801] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1: USB Mass Storage device detected
<ivoks> [ 9449.309887] scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1
<ivoks> [ 9450.308195] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Linux    File-CD Gadget   0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<ivoks> o mamu vam...
<ravilov> ivoks, jesi probao usb_modeswitch?
<ivoks> ma ovo dobijes kad stisnes 'install software on pc' na telefonu
<ivoks> a to ima dodje s driverima za njihov protokol
<ivoks> ma... odustajem
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> moj telefon ima posebnu particiju na storage koja se na stock softveru predstavlja kao CD-ROM sa driverima
<ivoks> da, i to je ok
<ivoks> i htc to ima, ako se dobro sjecam
<ravilov> ali ima i particiju koja je normalni mass storage
<ivoks> ovo je sony
<ravilov> moje nije :)
<ivoks> to je firma koja tako radi vec destljece
<ivoks> hi8, beta, minidisc...
<ravilov> mda, sony je uz apple jedina firma koja je imala mp3 playere koji su zahtijevali vlastiti softver
<ravilov> ne mozes samo kopirati MP3 na uredjaj, nema
<ivoks> cudi me sto walkmani nisu bili samo za sony kasete
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/chromium-npapi-flash-dropped-april-2014
<ivoks> a nabijem i ove
<CTCP2> Mmike : ova 3 DEB paketa kaj mi je jucer napravio mogu ponovo upotrijebit, jel, ne trebam ih rebuildat?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> al' stavi zadnji fglrx
<CTCP2> i jel moram prvo deinstalirat stare drivere il mogu prek ovih? :>
<Mmike> ovo kaj je u ubuntuu je staro
<CTCP2> ok
<Mmike> ne moras, deb ce to sam upgradeirati
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi je da ubuntu jos uvijek kad checkira diskove pri bootu ne pokazuje postotke
<Mmike> k'o da smo u '86toj :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pokazuje
<CTCP2> hm, pa i nisu ovo stari driveri koje sam stavio prek aptgeta.. u CCC-u pise ver 13.10 i datum 10. mjesec 2013.
<CTCP2> nisu tak stari*
<CTCP2> fglrx is already the newest version.
<CTCP2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ivoks> fglrx-updates
<CTCP2> oic
<CTCP2> 82 MB :>
<StephenS> 83mb
<ivoks> ako koristis 13.10, onda je to ista verzija
<CTCP2> 82,3
<ivoks> ali -updates ce ti dati novu verziju, jednom kad se pojavi
<StephenS> 82,34.3
<ivoks> real men use intel
<CTCP2> 88,2
<ivoks> velim ti ja
<ivoks> bitcoin je izmislio amd
<CTCP2> xd
<StephenS> a ymc?
<ivoks> inace nitko ne bi kupio ati karticu
<StephenS> ymcmb oni su isto dobri
<ivoks> i sad, smislis neku glupost
<ivoks> i onda ljudi kupuju ati, jer kao ati to dobro radi
<ivoks> i na kraju ne koristis graficku karticu za ono za sto je namijenjena
<CTCP2> ivoks postao terooreticar zavjera xD
<CTCP2> -ro
<StephenS> a za cega se koristi graficka?
<Mmike> ivoks: ne pokazuje, pise samo da checkira i onda tak stoji....
<CTCP2> po rudarenju tocno vidis kolko je koja grafa jaka
<StephenS> ja niti igram igrice niti rudarim
<ivoks> Mmike: pokazuje u splashu od ja mislim 8.04
<Mmike> CTCP2: ne vidis
<StephenS> meni ni ne treba gfx
<CTCP2> hebes benchmarke i testiranja igri
<StephenS> ja sam mfk
<Mmike> ivoks: ma drek, pokazivao je jedno vrijeme i vise ne pokazuje
<StephenS> benchmark
<StephenS> benchemrek
<CTCP2> Mmike zas
<Mmike> CTCP2: amd ima implementiranu neku shift-kurac-register instrukciju koja pomaze u majnanju
<ivoks> Mmike: meni pokazuje; ili, tocnije, trudi se pokazati
<ivoks> ssd tak brzo checkira da bude 1%, 76%, desktop
<Mmike> ali 580GTX ima bolje performanse u igrama od 7950
<Mmike> ivoks: ja jutros protjero, ne pokaze nista
<Mmike> doduse, ja imam nvidiju
<Mmike> pa mozda zato
<Mmike> al' i dalje - lame
<CTCP2> ok al to ima implementirano u svim ATI grafama-driverima
<Mmike> ak fakin mint moze pokazat :)
<ivoks> nvidia ne podrzava modset
<CTCP2> Mmike : ma ne, mislio sam MEDJU ATI grafama vidis kolko je koja jaka
<Mmike> CTCP2: ne driverima nego na procesoru
<CTCP2> nvidiu vise uopce ne podrazumijevam pod grafama :>
<CTCP2> ATI 4ever xD
<Mmike> upravo suprotno
<Mmike> nvidijin driver je masu bolji pod linuxom od atija
<Mmike> jedino s ovim optimusom
<Mmike> jebem li im dupe u cmar
<CTCP2> ma ok driveri pod linuxom, al za to me zaboli
<CTCP2> jedino kaj je bitno je MINING POWER :>
<ivoks> al izmjerili su nedavno i zakljucili kako je mintanje gubitak novca
 * CTCP2 slaps ivoks around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ivoks> taman da ti netko i pokloni karticu
<ravilov> INTEL GRAFE RULZ!!!111one
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: de link
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : ma trola
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kak znas ? :D
<CTCP2> zato jer je u trolerskom modu xD
<jelly> migriram bazu sa nekog starog đubreta
<jelly>  13:11:48 up 1751 days, 14:32,  8 users,  load average: 1.04, 1.11, 1.14
<DomaMuffin> reci im da beze, da brod tone ! 
<DomaMuffin> ( ovoj serdmorici ) 
<jelly> vjerojatno sam 6 od njih ja
<ivoks> Keep reading to get the full rundown on how power costs will affect your mining operations, and why it may not make sense to mine AT ALL with NVIDIA graphics cards! 
<tonil> kakve intel grafe ravilov o cemu ti?
<ivoks> CTCP2: koju karticu imas?
<CTCP2> Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X
<ravilov> tonil, trollam, ali cak nisu ni tak lose kak sam mislio
<vileni> ivoks: nvidia nikad nije bila dobra za mintanje
<ivoks> If you are running "The Beast" as your mining system you can expect a price for power as high as $1,477 each year which will obviously affect your profit margins to say the least.  Even the Radeon HD 5830, one of the community's most popular cards, it can cost you anywhere from $169 / year up to $325 / year - as much as three times the cost of the GPU itself!  
 * tonil je odvijek bio na ati-u
<jelly> meni je intel Core2 Q8200 grafulja super 
<CTCP2> ivoks : to vjerojatno pise za BTC-e (i nvidia kartice)
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: pa ne cini to stvar neisplativom, nego samo kasnije isplativom 
<vileni> da
<CTCP2> ivoks : rudarenje se radi na ATI-u i za LTC-e
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ili "nikad isplativom"
<ivoks> samo jos dvije recenice:
 * ravilov je trenutno na necem sto se u win7 zove "Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000"
<ivoks> If you decided to Bitcoin mine on a GeForce GTX 590 you would actually lose $776 in your first year living in the northeast, California
<ivoks> i...
<ravilov> i skroz je ok zapravo
 * CTCP2 slaps ivoks around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ivoks> If you live in Hawaii....just go to the beach.
<jelly> ivoks: to sve znaju
<vileni> znaci clanak se bazira na tome da je glupo mintati na nvidiji, sto je oduvijek, i na cijenama struje / vrijednosti btc-a (valjda) od prije koliko mjeseci?
<CTCP2> ivoks : bezrazlozno unosis nemir medju nas rudare xD
<ravilov> a sta se svi sad toliko pale na to miniranje?
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: leb bez motike
<vileni> kad je unazad pola godine jedan BTC skocio sa 100 na 1000$
<jelly> ivoks: za BTC su jedino ASIC-i u igri; za LTC sa drukcijim algoritmom su ATI karte nazalost jos uvijek isplative
<igustin> ravilov: i ja se čudim
<CTCP2> ravilov : jer zaradjujemo bogatstvo
<vileni> a ltc sa neceg smijesnog do 50$
<ravilov> glupost
<CTCP2> ravilov : to sam i ja govorio prije godinu dana
<CTCP2> pa sam se onda tuko po glavi kad je BTC narasto 10x
<CTCP2> :>
<ravilov> meh
<vileni> plus, struja u US je prilicno skuplja nego kod nas koliko sam vidio
<ravilov> odi radije posteno zaradit kruh
<jelly> vileni: najbolje mintat u Bugarskoj, onda
<CTCP2> ravilov : ko se brzo i lako obogatio od postenog rada
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: budimo posteni, mozes raditi i majnati :) Manje skup hobi od mnogih :)
<igustin> ili na agregat u Saudijskoj Arabiji
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/37f663ce6e1d731c9899a805d141a38e.jpg?rand=153717333
<ravilov> CTCP2, ko se brzo i lako obogatio i onda actually bio sretan?
<vileni> igustin: e to je ideja
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : tocno to
<CTCP2> postavis sve to i zaboravis
 * igustin o.O
<CTCP2> (osim ak si pehist ko ja)
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ti si primjer kak se postavi i zaboravi :D
<CTCP2> xDD
<vileni> hehe
<CTCP2> ja sam pehist
<CTCP2> :<
<DomaMuffin> no, ok, tebi je kriv linux, na windoswima sve radi :) 
<ravilov> to ti je zato sto koristis ove cudne smajlije
<igustin> nije da baš može zaboraviti ako se mora logirati svaki put :P :D
 * DomaMuffin pikne igustina i sakrije se pod kamen
<ravilov> DomaMuffin ubode i ode
<CTCP2> "<ravilov> CTCP2, ko se brzo i lako obogatio i onda actually bio sretan?" - to je lazna propaganda bogatasa za nas siromahe da nas drze pod kontrolom :>
<ravilov> meni funkcionira
<DomaMuffin> sve je to kua dok placu necu primati u *coinima
<jelly> ili benzin kupovat
<DomaMuffin> e, to s benzinom bi rado prestao u bilo cemu placati :D
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : kod nas sljaka onaj bitkonan, jel? i radi normalno?
<ravilov> pa prestani
<DomaMuffin> svega mi, ne kupujem iduci auto dok necu imati za nekaj na struju
 * ravilov nema auto i super mu je
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: i sad ga vozim toliko da malca frknem u vrtic, da ne mrzne
<igustin> CTCP2: ja znam jednog Konana Barbarina, jel' to taj?
<CTCP2> igustin : blizu, ali nije taj
 * ravilov slaps igustin with a medieval axe
<igustin> bolje axe nego exe
<ravilov> axe, samo za prave muskarce
<tonil> :/
 * tonil se sjetio da mora kupiti dezodorans
<ivoks> http://xmodulo.com/2014/01/access-facebook-command-line-linux.html
<SilverSpace> http://video.khl.ru/quotes/195009
<igustin> ivoks: #bizzare :)
<SilverSpace> dosla struja
<rut_> lopata i kramp . nema druge .. ovo je najdalje sto sam dosao
<rut_> [rut@brzi /cgm]$ ./cgminer -V   
<rut_> cgminer 3.10.0
<rut_> [rut@brzi /cgm]$ 
<SilverSpace> rut_: ili si nadi nekog aliju sirotanovica koji ce krampat za tebe 
<SilverSpace> npr. CTCP2 _aaa :)
<rut_> ma .. zena ce krampat :)
<CTCP2> hm, napravio sam sve ovo
<CTCP2> al cini mi se da je ISTA STARIJA verzija drivera
<CTCP2> driver 13.10
<CTCP2> date 10. mj 2013.
<SilverSpace> ud dobro ovaj ThinkPad X1 Carbon izgleda 
<SilverSpace> uh*
<SilverSpace> pitanje je koliko to moze bit na baterji tako tanak
<CTCP2> ovaj ubuntu je u tavkoj komi..
<CTCP2> hebem i ati i linux i drivere
<CTCP2> dodje mi da napravim harakiri
<SilverSpace> ja ne znam kaj se mucis ak vec imas provjereno kaj radi 
<CTCP2> pa radi sa starijim driverima ali sporo
<CTCP2> cak sporije neg i Windows kanta
<CTCP2> ubuntu = 690 kH/s
<CTCP2> windows = 730 kh/s
<CTCP2> SMOS = 70 kH/s
<CTCP2> SMOS = 760 kH/s
<CTCP2> s istim postavkama
<CTCP2> fakat nemam vise zivaca
<DomaMuffin> ǎww
<DomaMuffin> kol'ko kosta manja pila za drva ? 
<ivoks> CTCP2: nije ubuntu u komi, vec ati driveri
<ivoks> zbilja su losi
<ivoks> nvidia driveri na linuxu cak imaju bolje performanse nego li na windowsu
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: motorna ili elektricna za po doma 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: rucna, list-pila , trebam nekaj malo gredica poravnati i skratiti
<DomaMuffin> a onda si idem raditi drveno kuciste za mintalicu 
<SilverSpace> lol
<DomaMuffin> ne zezam se
<SilverSpace> zapalit ces si stan
<DomaMuffin> treba mi samo dobro mapravljen okvir s plejsholderima i odstojnicima da 'dise' na sve strasne. I nekaj za delat propuh 
<SilverSpace> hebo te drvo 
<DomaMuffin> to ide u kucicu i ne bu nikaj gorilo :D
<DomaMuffin> coprnjak
<DomaMuffin> prije bu mi se dovod struje zapalil :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> enivej, list-pila, posto ? 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma treba uzelezari pitati
<DomaMuffin> idem u baumax dok malog pokupim iz vrtica, ionak voli sarafe
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> fakat, raspomami se na odjelu s vijcima .. 
<SilverSpace> moj netjak na kante sa bojom
<CTCP2> ivoks al mi nije jasno kak na ovom SMOSu radi pun kufer brze.. Kak mogu vidit na tom SMOSu koju verziju drivera imam? fglrxinfo mi izbaci
<CTCP2> rudar@smos-1:~# fglrxinfo
<CTCP2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":10.0".
<CTCP2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":10.0".
<CTCP2> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<CTCP2> (spojen sam remote desktopom na smos, valjd zato?)
<CrazyLemon> CTCP2 dkms status
<CTCP2> command not found xD
<CrazyLemon> aja..to nije ubuntu :)
<SilverSpace> pitam netjaka jel se danas tuko u vrticu 
<SilverSpace> kaze da nije jer nisu danas isli na njegov teritorij jer znaju da bi dobili batina 
<CTCP2> ok, stavim 13.2
<CTCP2> tj 13.12
<CTCP2> i nece se ucitat GUI
<CTCP2> dkms status napise
<CTCP2> 2:13.251-0ubuntu1
<CTCP2> i onda iz terminala napravim
<CTCP2> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<CTCP2> i onda ga "upgrejda" na 13.10
<CTCP2> i radi
<CTCP2> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<CTCP2> rc  fglrx                                     2:13.251-0ubuntu1                        amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<CTCP2> ii  fglrx-amdcccle-updates                    2:13.101-0ubuntu3                        amd64        Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators
<CTCP2> ii  fglrx-updates                             2:13.101-0ubuntu3                        amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<CTCP2> znaci sad imam 13.10?
<CTCP2> i zas u prvoj linij pise 13.12
<OneKorea> kakvi su to monolozi
<CTCP2> uglavnom, to je onda bug u ATI driverima, nije do mene, jel
<OneKorea> ja vec 30€ unovcio na dogecoinima dok ti setupaš ltc huehuhe
 * CTCP2 slaps OneKorea around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ivoks> ovak...
<ivoks> decki, malo ste zastranili s tim bitcoinima
<CTCP2> xD
<ivoks> ovo je ubuntun-hr kanal
<ivoks> naravno da mozete raspravljati o cemu god
<ivoks> ali od sume bitcoina vise se ne vide razumne rasprave
<ivoks> poput je li ferrari ili mclaren bolji
<CTCP2> kao npr. ova moja :>
<ravilov> ajme zar se ovdje jos uvijek slaze taj nesretni ati?
<CTCP2> nazalost :((
<ravilov> daj odustani vise :p
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> kaj je najdebilnije, cini se da sve radim ok (za cudo) xD
<ravilov> a i to nije vise fora
<ravilov> ti superpingvini
<CTCP2> i onda nek neko veli da ne lupam glavom o zid
<CTCP2> ravilov : superpenguin je evergreen
 * OneKorea hides
<CTCP2> da probam stavit neke malo starije beta drivere?
 * CTCP2 slaps ivoks around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ravilov> aj dosta vise s tim
<ivoks> CTCP2: a da ohladis malo?
<CTCP2> pa kaj nisam ontopic? :D Pa to radim na Ubuntuu xD
 * ravilov points CTCP2 to #ati-sucks
<tonil> da CTCP2 
<tonil> prestani
<tonil> xD
<CTCP2> pa ne znam di bi trebo pitat u vezi Ubuntua i drivera neg ovdje... xD
<CTCP2> mah, odo probat stavit 13.11 beta i ak oce oce, ak ne, odustajem
<drj_cro> CTCP2: si skinuo zadnje drivere sa ati-stranica?
<CTCP2> da, s tim se nece dic X-i
<drj_cro> moja 290x ima bolje preformanse na pingvinu neg na win sto se tice rudarenja
<CTCP2> s kojim driverima
<drj_cro> beta
<drj_cro> prije ovih 12
<CTCP2> idem njih stavit
<CTCP2> al zanimljivo da im 13.11 BETA ima noviji datum neg 13.12 final
<drj_cro> ovi 12 mi se placu kod kompajliranja da im fali svasta nesto/a nemam bas vremena istrazivat
<CTCP2> od jucer su
<drj_cro> uglavnom maknes fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev i onda instaliras atijeve drivere tako da ti kreiraju paket koji instaliras
<drj_cro> ./ati*.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/ver_koju_vec_imas
<drj_cro> i onda dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<jelly> danas sam naučio: iptables ... -m comment --comment "zbog toga i toga"
<CTCP2> k, idem
<drj_cro> jelly: kad is bogat i imas cisco pa ti netreba iptables :)
<drj_cro> da ti je jedini fw iptables naucio bi svasta jos :)
<jelly> da, jucer sam naucio -m iprange
<jelly> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-25666737 nije lav
 * ravilov nije bogat i nema cisco, pa ipak nije znao za -m comment
<ravilov> korisno
<ravilov> dosad sam imao skriptu koja postavlja rulove i ima tu i tamo komentar prije rula
 * jelly isto
 * obruT isto
<jelly> ali na RHEL-u je to tlaka, jer se po njihovom konfa sprema u cisti iptables-save fajl
<jelly> i onda ako imamo svoju skriptu svaki admin mora paziti da stavlja tamo, da reloada, da sinkronizira 
<ravilov> mda
<ravilov> uvijek mozes zanemariti iptables-save i dodati pokretanje custom skripte u rc.local :p
<jelly> http://php.net/images/noscript.jpg
<ravilov> wut
<weshmashian> lol
<weshmashian> in unrelated news, klincu je super gledat MLP
<jelly> na kojem jeziku?
<jelly> znam da srbi imaju, ali nisam gledao kakvi su glasovi
 * jelly provjerava Winter Wrap-Up i Art of the Dress
<CTCP2> jel ovo sad znaci da imam 13.25 drivere: http://s9.postimg.org/psvgmzpnz/ati.png
<CTCP2> http://s27.postimg.org/plmighltv/term.png
<CTCP2> cini se da ovi beta ne rade probleme
<CTCP2> il trebam apdejtat jos nes? cudno mi je sta ovo pise "3.11.0-15-generic" xD
<CTCP2> ooo da, performanse su skocile za 10-20%
<CTCP2> to je to, sad ide 740-750 kH/s
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xNbKGNAAak#t=3m10s treba da bude 20% više kul
<datase`> jelly: Title: MLP:FiM - Art of the Dress (Serbian), Views: 398348, Rating: 81.04418%
<SilverSpace> cp 
<shriike> jel se baviš bitcoinima ili litecoing?
<CTCP2> LTC-ima
<shriike> i koja ti je oprema ako se smije znati?
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : ide ovo hebeno, cak 770 kH/s ide :>
<CTCP2> shriike : smece polovni kompovi sklopljeni za 500-600 kn
<shriike> zanimljivo :D
<CTCP2> i na svakom po 2 kom Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X
<shriike> samo je pitanje da li zaradiš više litecoina ili struje otrošiš
<CTCP2> sa solidnim Corsair TX napajanjima
<CTCP2> zaradim par puta vise od troska struje
<CTCP2> al to sve ovisi o tome kak ce ici tecaj LTCa (gore-dolje) i diff za rudarenje
<CTCP2> prije mjesec dana je LTC vrijedio duplo vise i diff je bio duplo laksi
<CTCP2> (znaci zaradjivao si 4x vise neg sad)
<shriike> zaniljivo
<shriike> bilo bi se dobro dočepati onih bfl asic-a
<CTCP2> to je za btce, to ne radi za ltce :D
<shriike> da
<shriike> naravno
<shriike> ali ih dobije brdo :D
<shriike> pogotovo onaj najveći
<CTCP2> i ti asici su dvojbeni, cujem da ima hrpa problema s isporukom
<shriike> idu sporo ali idu
<shriike> bila je recenzija na arstechnica
<CTCP2> za kolko se isporucuju, si gledo?
<shriike> joj, sjećam se da sam vidio info i to je bilo više mjeseci u pitanju
<CTCP2> pa da
<shriike> čini mi se dobrih godinu dana realno da češ čekati
<CTCP2> dok ih ti dobijes, DIFF naraste u nebo i budu neisplativi il nes sitno isplativi
<shriike> efektivno, lakše bi bil okupiti na ebayu ako netko nudi, platiti 5x cijene, ali radiš odma i isplatiš se
<CTCP2> lol, godinu dana? hebes to
<shriike> sumnjam da bi bilo jer je najslabiji 5GHs
<shriike> a onaj veći 25 GHS
<CTCP2> i kolko to renutno zaradjuje?
<shriike> na arsu je lik sa najslabijim imao oko 700$ tjedno ako se ne varam
<shriike> nakon tropkova
<shriike> u hrvatskoj bi sa time mogao u mirovinu :D
<shriike> iako, čim radi na BTC, trebao bi moć i LTC+BTC paralelno kalkulirati jer imaju istio algoritam
<shriike> slušam Lisu Gerrard
<CTCP2> jok, nemres LTCe na asicima
<CTCP2> zbog tog je LTCe jos uvijek isplativo rudarit na grafi, inace bi odavno to bilo neisplativo
<CTCP2> shriike : treba vidit kolko kosta i za kolko se isporucuje
<CTCP2> te kolko zaradjuje trenutno
<shriike> da
<CTCP2> jer sad trenutno moze super zaradjivat, al za 6-12 mj kad ga ti dobis, moze bit pusiona
<shriike> zato veli mda bi bilo pametnije kupiti odma sada, makar po većoj cijeni sa ebaya
<shriike> a mislim da oni ni ne primaju narudžbe.,ve ć ide u batchevima
<CTCP2> ja imam filing da svi ti proizvodjaci zapravo rudare sami nekolko mjeseci, i onda kad im se vise ne isplati, onda ih isporuce ljudima
<shriike> hmmm
<shriike> znaš
<shriike> svi su bilo oko butterfly labasa skeptični da je sve samo prevara
<shriike> i onda je ars dobio jedan uređaj na recenziju i ispalo je da zapravo rade
<shriike> pa su krenule i isporuke
<CTCP2> pa pogle logicno, zas bi ih ja prodo nekom drugom kad mogu sam rudarit? :>
<shriike> ali da ga jebeš
<shriike> to je točno dobro pitanje
<shriike> zašto ti ljudi to prodaju?
<shriike> to je kao da imaš formulu kojom točno možeš predvidjeti burzu, dakle zaraditi doslovce desekte milijardi i vjerojatno u mjesec dana biti bogatiji oda Gatesa ali ti to prodaš
<shriike> čemu
<shriike> zašto?
<CTCP2> a i isporuka od 6-12 mj mi zvuci malo pretjerano
<CTCP2> kaj imaju tolko dugo radit
<shriike> imali su strašnih problema sa proizvodnjom
<CTCP2> da, bas to
<CTCP2> kakvih problema?
<shriike> nije poznato
<CTCP2> meh
<shriike> zna se samo da s ugodinu dana kompletno kanili sa isporukom 
<shriike> jebiga
<shriike> ko će ga znati
<shriike> možda je ovako kao što i ti kažeš, da su malo rudarili za sebe
<shriike> ali opet...
<jelly> <CTCP2> kaj imaju tolko dugo radit # wtf
<CTCP2> diff skace nenormalno, pogotovo kad su asici ukljuceni u to
<shriike> čemu takav uređaj prodavati?
<CTCP2> i za godinu dana ces mozd cak i bit u gubitku
<jelly> CTCP2: razvoj custom chipa traje 3-5 godina normalno
<shriike> a ovo je par ljudi 
<shriike> jebiga, problemi su neminovni
<jelly> CTCP2: Intelov procesor koji izadje danas je dio na papiru 2009, i prototip 2011
<shriike> osobno mi se čini da su došli do neki zajeb koji je bio 99.9% neriješiv, nekome je pala na pamet neka diclja ideja koja je djelovala kao da ima rubnu šansu da popravi stvari i krenuli su sa time
<CTCP2> pa ok, al nisu ti asici na razini intel cpua
<shriike> i dalje su čipovi
<jelly> nisu, ali normalan razvojni ciklus je 6-12 mjeseci
<shriike> i to za puni tim inženjera
<shriike> ako ste ikada dizjanirali tako nešto, zante da to nije baš najjednostavnije
<shriike> ja sam radio neke komično jednostavne stvari i to je bilo zajeb
<shriike> ovo bi bilo teško sranje za izvesti, velim, dobro da su i ovako brzo uspjeli
 * jelly nije prstom tako hardver, samo je bio na FER-u
<shrike_nazi> odlučio sam krenuti u sveti rat protiv trolova, zato mijenjam nick:D
<rut> :(
<shrike_nazi> kako i uspio to jelly
<jelly> shrike_nazi: mogao bi i maknuti blesavi autokick
<CTCP2> dobro, nemam pojma o tome
<CTCP2> al s biznis strane ne izgleda mi bas blistavo dat nekome lovu na godinu dana (koji ju drzi kod sebe, jel) i onda za godinu dana dobit uredjaj koji ce u to vrijeme vrlo moguce postat neisplativ :>
<shrike_nazi> da, jebiga
<shrike_nazi> to je rizik
<jelly> shrike_nazi: napisao dobro prijemni i imao 5 iz svega relevantnog?
<shrike_nazi> zato i je ekipa popizdila kada su čelali preko godinu dana a neki i dulje na uređaj
<shrike_nazi> pa su svi u jednom trneu mislili da je ve to samo prevara da uzmu lovu
<shrike_nazi> @jelly ?????
<jelly> * jelly nije prstom tako hardver, samo je bio na FER-u <shrike_nazi> kako i uspio to jelly
<shrike_nazi> aha :D:D:D
<shrike_nazi> joj, to je problem fera
<shrike_nazi> ja sam bio na energetici
<shrike_nazi> i ono, ekipa dođe do kraja studija ne zna osnove
<shrike_nazi> doslovce da prosjediš 3 mjeseca čitjaući wikipedia članke sa paralelnim vježbama na stvanroj orpemi imaš viđe znanja o energetici od cca barem 95% FERovaca sa energetike
<shrike_nazi> i to 95% konzervativno
<rut> btd
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kaj fali da prodas asic nakon kaj ga sam "testiras" 3 mjeseca, ocito imaju sposobne ljude, treba necim financirati razvoj iduce generacije uredjaja ( s kojima opet "testiras" 3 mjeseca). Ja bi isto prodavao
<shrike_nazi> :D:D:D
<shrike_nazi> niš, počni izrađivati svoj
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam na ono malo faksa koje imam cuo dovoljno da znam da se ne primam toga :) 
<shrike_nazi> evo, sada mi šalje privatnu porku koja kaže "di si seronja"
<DomaMuffin> imas obozavateljice ? 
<rut> :)
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> turisticka sezona ove godine pocinje 16.5.
<ivoks> i traje, gledano prema bukinzima, do kraja 7.
<rut> nesmijem javno nista ... obecao ivoxu da budem dobar 
<ivoks> bit ce ovo dobra godina
<ivoks> opet problemi?
<rut> ne
<DomaMuffin> rut: cekaj samo da se ja opa docepam ovdje, ako neces slati slike irc pi*aka, odma ban :) 
<rut> joj . nacekat ces se onda 
<rut> imas jednu ovdje :)
<rut> na listi ti je 
<DomaMuffin> Nemam listu, ircam kros irrsi, moram ga na kolljenima moliti svaki put kad ocu saznati tko je na kanalu :) 
<rut> reci cu ti na pvt
<rut> e stvarno muffin kako se dode do op-a ovdje ?
<rut> koliko staza treba imat ?
<ivoks> rut: ubuntu kanali podlijezu ubuntuovom code of conduct
<ivoks> to vrijedi i za DomaMuffin 
<ivoks> i za sve ostale, naravno
<rut> daj to na hrv ;)
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<rut> eh . u samom staru 0 bodova .. (za mene)
<rut> muffin ima sanse
<jelly> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kodeks_pona%A1anja eto na srpskom da ceo svet razume
<shrike_nazi> @jelly kako stoji ubuntu zajednica u istočnoj hrvatskoj
<shrike_nazi> :D
<jelly> shrike_nazi: nemam bre pojma, pitaj hbognera
<shrike_nazi> :P
<shrike_nazi> jer sam čuo da su kod njih linuxzajednice dosta neorganizirane
<jelly> to je problem gdje god vlada piratluk
<shrike_nazi> ha?
<shrike_nazi> kakve veze ima piratluk sa linuxom?
<shrike_nazi> kaj tamo dilaju rhel ?
<shrike_nazi> :D:D
<jelly> ima velike veze, vise ce ljudi koristiti linux ako nemaju para za windowse
<jelly> ili ms office
<rut> jelly imas novog virtualnog frenda ?
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/c8/7c/c87cfd14dfc6a96ad94a588cdfd1aca4.jpg
<ivoks> koja komedija :)
<ivoks> ova stracare treba porusit na temelju zdravstvenih razloga
<shrike_nazi> to t ije ekipa koja bi tako nešto jedva i došekala jer bi im morao dati nove stanove/kuće
<SilverSpace> di je to 
<CTCP2> ak su vlasnici te zemlje, mogu dobit i 10 stanova :>
<shrike_nazi> lako moguće
<obruT> ima ekipe koja je u tom podrucju kupovala te stracare
<SilverSpace> Zdravka Mustača neće izručiti! Nastupila je apsolutna zastara
<jelly> đenje
<shrike_nazi> čitao sam
<shrike_nazi> koja komedija
<SilverSpace> na kaj zastara
<SilverSpace> obruT: gle sad su cestu napravili ovi sad mek crknu uz nju 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: kaj sad ja i di idem protiv CoC-a ?! :)
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: meni te rupe izgledaju kao da netko u njima zivi, na zalost
<shrike_nazi> 100% živi
<SilverSpace> ma ne zive 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, kaj znas nekog iz kvarta ? 
<shrike_nazi> znam da sam se šetao uz takva mjesta i bome sam vidio ljude da žive
<shrike_nazi> ok, ne baš točno to, ali takva
<DomaMuffin> "zive"
<SilverSpace> imas ih na prste jedne ruke 
<shrike_nazi> ok, obitavaju :D:D:D
<SilverSpace> to zi je tam cisto ucjenjivanje 
<SilverSpace> zi/ti
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: imam ti ja jednog u sesvetama gdje bi trebala proci cesta 
<obruT> zna li tko koliko su ovi u das welt auto posteni ? :P odnosno, da li i oni smanjuju kilometrazu i laziraju podatke ?
<SilverSpace> sad su u kuci napravili cetri stana
<shrike_nazi> pjma nemam za das welt
<SilverSpace> obruT: servisna knjizica 
<SilverSpace> orginal 
<SilverSpace> ovo sve drugo nemas kaj razgovarati
<ravilov> sta se servisna knjizica ne da lazirati?
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: kaj im nece sad po sili zakona moci uzet' kucu i kompenzirati po trzisnoj vrijednosti ? 
<shriike> hmmm
<shriike> to nije dobro ako ti zakon može samo tako uzeti kuću
<shriike> jako, jako, jako loše
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ne znam za kucu 
<shriike> ni zemlju ni kuću ni ništa
<shriike> to je protuustavno
<shriike> ako i nje, to je čisti kriminal
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ovi sad od grada traze cetri stana 
<shriike> privatno vlasništvo mora biti svetinja
<shriike> ako ti to neki činovnik samo tako može oduzeti, jebeđ ti tu državu
<DomaMuffin> shriike: tak je kak je 
<shriike> ak je tak, loše je :P
<CTCP2> hm, zakaj mi ne radi dodavanje aplikacije u startup? stavio sam je u onaj "startup applications" al nis. zatim sam stavio u sudo nano /etc/rc.local al opet niss. naredba je  i sljaka iz terminala
<CTCP2> /home/korni/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config /home/korni/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/config.conf
<CTCP2> sta fali? xD
<jelly> shriike: s jedne strane je svetinja, s druge strane "eminent domain"
<shriike> što ti to znači
<jelly> ne znam kak se veli na hrvatskom
<shriike> ništa osim izlike da ti država uzme tvoju zemlju
<SilverSpace> shriike: ne mogu ti uzeti osim ako nije od drzavne vaznosti onda te obestete ako se neces dogovoriti
<shriike> moje mišljenje je da ti ne bi smjeli uzeti zemlju ni pod koji razlogom
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ti bi da se miner podigne kod boota ili kod logina ? 
<jelly> shriike: samo u dobor definiranim slucajevima javnog dobra, npr. za izgradit autocestu koja nece zaobilazit tvoje polje
<shriike> isto kao što je suludo da ti ne možeš izbaciti podstanre iz svog stana
<shriike> ček, što
<shriike> ne
<shriike> nek grade okolo
<shriike> jebe mi se
<jelly> ma da
<shriike> da
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : ovo je kod logina, kaj ne? stavio sam autologin
<shriike> jer svatko može iskriviti većinu stvari da djeluje kako je za "javno dobro"
<jelly> ne moze svako
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: i kaj stavis pod "command" ?
<jelly> da, podlozno je zlouporabi, ali po toj logici sve je podlozno zlouporabi
<CTCP2> sam ovo
<CTCP2> /home/korni/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config /home/korni/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/config.conf
<CTCP2> sam ovo
<CTCP2> /home/korni/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config /home/korni/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/config.conf
<CTCP2> to sam stavio i u onaj applet i isto ne sljaka
<DomaMuffin> plink
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: si probao nesto kao http://tinyurl.com/ch2y86y
<DomaMuffin> ( Non GUI approach )
<DomaMuffin> ne znam jel to dela na zadnjem tuntoru 
<CTCP2> cek da probam
<CTCP2> hm, tamo i imam tile
<CTCP2> to ga je ovaj applet napravio
<CTCP2> al kad dvokliknem, veli da je untrusted
<CTCP2> valjd se zato ne pokrece
<CTCP2> kolko se meni cini, ubuntu svako malo mijenja hrpu stvari
<DomaMuffin> to je za gnomu, ako dobro gledam, nato je u redu, ako to zapisu negdje :) ž
<DomaMuffin> mrzim ovo
<CTCP2> naso sam na forumu, ubuntu je promijenio nes pa ne sljaka
<CTCP2> mora se napravit chmod +x *.desktop
<DomaMuffin> pocnem pisati nesto, dete me za ruku uzme, nastavim pisati nesto drugo i lupim enter
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> ok, sad ikone u tom folderu imaju "svoje ikone" al ih nemrem pokrenut :>
<CTCP2> na dvoklik vise nis ne javlja
<CTCP2> to se pokrene samo na startupu?
<CTCP2> idem restartat da vidim xD
<CTCP2> al jebeno je kad pol uputa po netu ne sljaka.. xD
<DomaMuffin> Tja, nitko ne cijeni maintainere :L) ( i dokumentacije, jel) :D
<ravilov> exo-open blah.desktop
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/krs-i-lom-u-zagrebu-sudar-na-rotoru--auto-zavrsio-na-krovu/1153412/
<ravilov> pa to je tu kod mene
<SilverSpace> rotor
<ravilov> je
<CTCP2> jok, oept se nis ne pokrece na startupu
<CTCP2> al zato sad imaju ljepse ikone :>
<CTCP2> ravilov morao sam instalirat taj exo-open
<CTCP2> sad mogu pokrenut te ".desktop" fileove s exo-open
<CTCP2> al se pokrene nekak totalno cudno u terminalu
<CTCP2> i nemres izac iz programa
<CTCP2> morao sam napravit kill
<CTCP2> i u autostart folderu su se opet prebacile u "untrusted" pa sam ih moro chmodat ispocetka xD
<CTCP2> ovo je sve zbagirano do bola
<CTCP2> kaj ne postoji nekakav TXT file u /negdje/nesto/startup u koji ubacim komande i to je to
<CTCP2> hebem ja i ovaj gui
<CTCP2> ode mi vise zivaca neg s windowsima
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImnYk2fPnw
<datase`> tonil: Title: Wife Caught CHEATING by husband. Lover Escapes through window!, Views: 41026, Rating: 95.0358%
<rut> tonil dobar video :)
<tonil> rut, nisam ni sumnja da ce ti se vaka sranja svidit
<rut> tonil aj zivi malo . nemoj samo u skatulju gledat ... nije ti to dobro 
 * rut se pita jel ima pomoci za neke ljude ??!! skatulja zanimljivija od p****
<SilverSpace> rut: http://is.gd/RKOnVN
<rut> nemoj SilverSpace .. 
<rut> srce mi stane na ovako nesto :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> odoh polirat :)
<rut> slika je u glavi :P
<tonil> ajme
<tonil> ovom rutu nema pomoci
<ravilov> s kojim se vi glupostima bavite...
 * ravilov bi ruta kickao da nije sam otisao
<ravilov> i da imam prava :p
<ravilov> CTCP2, ne znam sto i kako radis (ni koji GUI slazes), meni autorun .desktop fajlova radi bez problema
<ravilov> u ~/.config/autostart/ ih imam hrpu i svi se pokrenu kad se ulogiram
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: srce ti, skoro mi je dijete ispalo kad sam kliknuo link ! 
<ravilov> eto ga jos jedan
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: nemo'sh me krivit' ovaj put !
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj ve gjete ucis nepodobstinam :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: pa necu da bude pe*** dok odraste :D
<SilverSpace> jajj 
<SilverSpace> dosada me pere 
<DomaMuffin> ja bi nekaj lemio :D
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: di je Mmike on se muci sa pelenama 
<DomaMuffin> Ako je pametan,spava :D
<SilverSpace> hm bas me zanima kaj je radi :P
<DomaMuffin> nemam skype pri ruci :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> moral bi fotic staviti na njuskalo a to mi se tak ne da raditi
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ovak si mislim komp sloziti da izgleda :) http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/967/assemblednb0.jpg 
<DomaMuffin> drvo-zakon
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> sve mi se cini da shumacher vise ne bu dana vidio 
<CTCP2> majko mila, kakav je ovo sadomazo....
<CTCP2> 100 kombinacija isprobo, nis ne sljaka
<CTCP2> za obican startup
<SilverSpace> mada je moj stari bio 24 dana u komi 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: pa jes vidio gore 
<CTCP2> ~/.config/autostart/ 
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> meni nece
<CTCP2> chmodo sam fajlove kak se po novom mora
<SilverSpace> a kad kiknes na tu datoteku 
<ravilov> ma koji to gui slazes?
<DomaMuffin> mora da je unity :) 
<SilverSpace> u autostart/ u
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ma radi hebote sve 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> ja vrtim xfce, od ostalog se ogradjujem :p
<CTCP2> u ovom http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b4/Ubuntu_Desktop_12.10.png :D
<CTCP2> stagod to bilo xD
<SilverSpace> ja se ne mogu zaliti na unity super mi je kad sam se naviknuo
<CTCP2> frend mi je sad slagao neke kombinacije s cronom
<CTCP2> ali to radi koma
<CTCP2> pokrece se visestruko
<CTCP2> u svim kombinacijama
<CTCP2> i jos kao bonus
<CTCP2> kad se pokrene
<ravilov> pa kako slazes a ni ne znas sta je to sta slazes?!
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> udjem u screen i vidim da radi uzas sporo, jedva 400-500 kH/s (a inace ide 760 kH/s)
<CTCP2> ravilov slaze frend :D
<DomaMuffin> izgubio je kuharice po kojima je slagao ( njih 30 ) 
<ravilov> kH?
<CTCP2> cgminer koji se treba pokrenut
<ravilov> a to opet
<SilverSpace> rudari :)
<CTCP2> pa to mi i treba da se pokrene automatski kad se OS digne :D
<ravilov> nije rudarenje za malu djecu
<ravilov> (script kiddies?)
<ravilov> :p
<CTCP2> vidim
<CTCP2> bolje bi mi bilo da sam oso kopat kanale
<DomaMuffin> samo jebete decka, a njemu proizvodnja stoji :D
<CTCP2> 5x manje zivaca bi mi oslo xD
<ravilov> a i zaradio bi nesto
<CTCP2> da, i to isto
<CTCP2> i novce i ovce
<CTCP2> treba mi ovo da se pokrene na startupu
<CTCP2> cd /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/ && /usr/bin/screen -dmS rudnik ./cgminer --config config.conf
<DomaMuffin> ojebemti, pa moram i maticnu uzemljit ako radim drveno kuciste! Jel' dost samo da ju spojim na kuciste napajanja ? 
 * ravilov vrti xfce na linuxmint 15 aka ubuntu 13.04 i sve radi kako spada
<CTCP2> kaj da ubacim u ~/.config/autostart/ 
<CTCP2> za ovo gore
<CTCP2> idem ga napravit ispocetka rucno u text editoru
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: letvu ! 
<CTCP2> bez onog smeca Startup applet
<ravilov> DomaMuffin, je ako stavis dovoljno debelu zicu
<ravilov> CTCP2, ti se salis...?
<ravilov> pa ne mozes to tako pokretat iz startupa
<ravilov> to treba terminal
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kaj ti se isplati s tim zajebavat' , kaj nema za majnanje ona jnekakav centralizirani monitor , i ne moze li on restartati workere ? Ako moze .. 
<CTCP2> ravilov : pa to sam stavio 10x vec i niko nis nije komentiro :>>>
<CTCP2> pito sam 100x kaj fali i niko nis :D
<ravilov> ja dosad nisam vidio
<ravilov> sta ti nijedna kuharica nije to objasnila? :p
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : neam pojma o cem pricas
<CTCP2> ravilov ne xD
<CTCP2> svi se cuda ko pura dreku xD
<ravilov> also, u ~/.config/autostart/ trebaju biti *.desktop fajlovi
<ravilov> nikakve shell skripte
<CTCP2> da, desktop fajlovi su tam
<CTCP2> Exec=cd /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/ && /usr/bin/screen -dmS rudnik ./cgminer --config config.conf
<CTCP2> kaj tu onda ubacim
<ravilov> rekoh nikakve shell skripte...
<CTCP2> (editiram *desktop file)
<ravilov> to ne moze nikad i nikako radit
<CTCP2> hm, znaci nis od ovog?
<CTCP2> kak onda da pokrenem cgminer
<ravilov> u Exec= se stavi path do programa, eventualno par argumenata
<ravilov> pa napravi skriptu
<ravilov> i stavi je pod Exec=
<ravilov> (i on se sa ovim zeza cijeli dan... rekoh da to nije za djecu)
<DomaMuffin> za cgminer ti je dosa da ga samo execas, a on da u direktoriju u kojem je smjesten ima default.conf ili taknekaj 
<ravilov> ali on hoce screen?
<CTCP2> jok, necu screen
<ravilov> kako neces?
<DomaMuffin> u stvari, hoces :) 
<DomaMuffin> dobro ravilov kaze
<CTCP2> ne znam jel zbog screena, al kad ga cron pokrene prek screena onda radi sporo
<ravilov> onda ovo sto pises ne odgovara onom sto hoces
<ravilov> ma kako mozes screen iz crona pokretat?!
<ravilov> a svasta...
<CTCP2> ravilov : da, ovo sam copy/pasteo kaj je iz crona, nisam mako screen
<ravilov> e pa jbg
<CTCP2> pa ne znam, tak mi ovaj lik govorio :>
<ravilov> onda copypasteaj i dalje kuharice, jednom ces valjda nabost :p
<ravilov> ja se moram otusirat i onda skuhat nekaj
<CTCP2> ok, screen izbacujem xD
<CTCP2> idem probat ovo kaj DomaMuffin veli
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin si ti ziher da ima taki file
<CTCP2> probo sam X kombinacija i nijedan ne povuce automacki
<CTCP2> nit pise kaj pametno na guglu
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%20iz%202014-01-09%2021%3A13%3A37.png
<SilverSpace> eto tu moze stavit 
<CTCP2> tu sam stavio ovak
<CTCP2> /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config config.conf
<CTCP2> ak to cudo nemre skuzit  --config config.conf
<CTCP2> onda bi stavio samo "/home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer"
<CTCP2> al sam da mi DomaMuffin veli kak se treba zvat conf file :>
<SilverSpace> ne moze to tako terminal moras 
<CTCP2> aha, znaci moram skirptu radit
<CTCP2> pa nju stavit tu
<SilverSpace> gnome-terminal -x sh -c /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config config.conf
<SilverSpace> tak nekak 
<CTCP2> cek da probam
<ravilov> jesi rucno kompajlirao cgminer?
<CTCP2> nisam, skino sam gotov
<CTCP2> i super radi
<ravilov> strings /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer | grep '\.conf'
<ravilov> btw vidim kak super radi... jel i inace provodis dane slazuci stvari koje "rade"? :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> kad u terminalu opalim
<CTCP2> /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config config.conf
<CTCP2> radi savrseno :D
<CTCP2> ravilov : nema tamo nis osim example.conf i mog config.conf
<CTCP2> i zanimljivo je da mi prikazuje cgminer.conf
<CTCP2> kojeg sam jos prije 10 min preimenovao nazad u config.conf
<SilverSpace> gnome-terminal /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config config.conf
<SilverSpace> onda bi trebalo i ovo 
<SilverSpace> gnome-terminal -x /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config config.conf
<CTCP2> to stavim pod Exec=
<CTCP2> u *.desktop file, jel?
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%20iz%202014-01-09%2021%3A13%3A37.png
<SilverSpace> tu stavis
<SilverSpace> za *.desktop nemam pojma mozes probati
<CTCP2> kroz taj applet ti se kreira *.desktop file
<CTCP2> u ~/.config/autostart/
<CTCP2> probo sam sve te kombinacije
<CTCP2> i sljaka samo ako stavim gnome-terminal -x sh -c /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config config.conf
<CTCP2> pokrene se, al nije uctao config file
<SilverSpace> sh ti ne treba
<SilverSpace> to je ako je skripta *.sh
<CrazyLemon> CTCP2 možda zato što misli da je config u trenutnom direktoriju? :) daj mu absolutni put do configa..znači /home/konjz/Downloads/gdjegodtije/config.conf :)
<SilverSpace> hm config.conf ti mozda ne ucita zato kaj mora bit cd u tu mapu 
<SilverSpace> da moze i tako 
<CTCP2> ak maknem sh tj ostavim samo -x i -c onda izbaci ovo
<CTCP2> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<CTCP2> Failed to execute child process "-c" (No such file or directory)
<SilverSpace> -c isto makni
<CTCP2> CrazyLemon tolko mi je mozak u komi da to nisam ni vidio.. xD
<SilverSpace> gnome-terminal -x /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/config.conf
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo radit 
<StephenS> krekuj ga
<StephenS> KRASTACHA
<CTCP2> da, ovo sad radi, tnx a lot
<CTCP2> al ovo sve je zbagirano do jaja :D
<CTCP2> pazi ovo
<CTCP2> 1.) moro sam 3 puta raditi chmod +x *.desktop
<CTCP2> prvi put napravim, sve ok
<CTCP2> za 30 sec opet sam od sebe vise nije "trusted"
<CTCP2> i tak sam par puta ponavljao
<CTCP2> nes ga u pozadini promijeni
<SilverSpace> hm ne bi smjelo
<CTCP2> sad vise ne mijenja
<CTCP2> 2.) kod kopiranja "-" prek remote desktopa
<CTCP2> par tih crtica je bio drugaciji minus
<CTCP2> zasto i kako, *zbunj*
<CTCP2> rucno sam ih prepravio pa su sad ok :D
<CTCP2> i finalno
<CTCP2> 3.) pokrene se ok, ali radi dost sporije
<CTCP2> ide nekih 600 kH/s i nis ne raste :D
<CTCP2> ne kuzim do ceg je to, mozd jer se pokrece u isto vrijeme kad i desktop?
<CTCP2> kad ga zgasim i kad ga pokrenem iz terminala ide full 760 kH/s
<CTCP2> al jos nes zanimljivo
<CTCP2> kad zgasim i kad pokrenem prek tog cgminer*.desktop u ~/.config/autostart/
<CTCP2> uvijek ide nekih 710-720 max
<CTCP2> a iz terminala ide 760-770
<CTCP2> probo sam jedno 10 puta
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> i sad koja je logika u svemu tome, ja nemam isusovog pojma :DD
<CTCP2> zbilja ne vidim kakve veze ima ak ja prvo pokrenem terminal, pa onda program u njemu
<CTCP2> il ovaj cgminer*.desktop pokrene terminal i program odjednom
<CTCP2> koda koriste drugacije drivere, il sta vec.. :D
<CTCP2> dosjei X
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> probao jos par puta i sve isto... :D svasta... :D
<CTCP2> SilverSpace tnx :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> nemrem vjerovat da od jutra do mraka sjedim za kompom i hebem se s Ubuntuuom.. xD
<CTCP2> ovo je gore neg kad sam prvi put u zivotu sjeo za komp
<CTCP2> i blejo ko tele
<SilverSpace> novo je tak 
<rut> ravilov di imas op-a ?
<SilverSpace> pogledaj samo koliko si vremena izgubio sa novim telefonom
<SilverSpace> odoh ln
<rut> ln
<StephenS> paranojkoi
<CTCP3> aj noc
<rut> tonil jos ti nije jasno da skatulja nije p**** :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-10
<ravilov> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly-home> zijevtro
<BotaniCar> jurofski
<BotaniCar> Idem i ja na mars, ovdje vise nije za izdrzati: http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/posvadjala-se-s-deckom-zbog-vanzemaljaca-pa-izvukla-pistolj-iz-vagine---318716.html
<Mmike> ea
<budz0r> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, jel' winxp end of line? nece mi updateove pokupit
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: kak onda opce znas da ima apdejtova ? EOL ne bi prijavljivao gresku, nego bi tii rekao da nema nikaj novo
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ma stoji na onom 'checking updataes for your computer'
<Mmike> al' to sam cito davno da ima onaj neki mega-bug, pa da to traje urnebesno dugo
<Mmike> mogucno da je to
<BotaniCar_> ono s svchostom ? Provjeri u task manageru 'el ti svchost jede resurse
<BotaniCar_> Ja jos uvijek imam problema s cinjenicom da se u zadrtih linuxasa  prije bude nasla koja placena licenca za windowse negi u windows fanboya :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, jel ti i CPU na 100%?
<ravilov> da, to se rijesi nekim hotfixom
<Mmike> 50% cpu
<BotaniCar_> Onda nije to :) 
<Mmike> al' imam 2 cpua :)
<ravilov> onda to je to :p
<ravilov> jel svchost trosi najvise?
<Mmike> jasta
<BotaniCar_> ako je svchost bug, uzet ce ti sve resurse, nece se ograniciti na jednu jezgru
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> eto popis updateova
<Mmike> wunderbar
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xD9CFulUn7Y
<datase`> BotaniCar_: Title: GAVRANAR - Konji (Divlje Jagode Cover) [Folk Metal], Views: 34, Rating: %
<BotaniCar_> Kakav uzas
<ravilov> Mmike, onda sretno
<BotaniCar_> Od danas dipl.uc.=mag.prim.edu  https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1524363_10152144365584885_744892548_o.jpg
<jelly-home> uciteljski fakultet, zar to nije bila uc. akademija
<BotaniCar_> Kapa k'o i seshir
<jelly-home> ili je samo svi tako zovu
<BotaniCar_> Ovi kaj tam hodaju zbog papira ju svi zovu fakultet, mi smrtnici akademija ( AFAIK)
<vileni> za xp je urnebesno dugo ako je vise od 3-4h
<vileni> inace, probaj to na manje od 512mb rama :)
<BotaniCar_> vileni: zasto bi to ucinio, 512Mb je manje ili isto nego su minimal requirementsi za OS 
 * ravilov je jednom davno probao instalirati SP3 na masini sa 512MB RAM
<ravilov> nisam docekao kraj
<vileni> BotaniCar_: znas onaj sto me jucer mucio?
<vileni> taj ima 512 - gpu shared meme
<vileni> *mem
<vileni> iako bi mogao postati i meme ako se potrudim
<BotaniCar_> Oh, dear you :) Velis, najgore je sto si ga ti tako konfigurirao ? :) 
<vileni> ne, najgore je sto se to jos uvijek koristi iako su ~10 godina stari
<BotaniCar_> :(
<vileni> imam ih vjerojatno 8 takvih istih, i jos vise desetaka sa slicnim performansama
<BotaniCar_> Strpljen spasen, pokrepat ce to sve kad-tad
<vileni> da, iako su ovi dell, i prilicno su otporni
<vileni> prezivjeli su 5 godina studenata prije nego smo ih mi dijelili dalje
<BotaniCar_> di je sad rut
<BotaniCar_> "<pfote> girls on #debian-offtopic discussing sausage boiling ... jeez"
<rut> ?
<BotaniCar_> cure na offtopic linux kanalima pricaju o kuhanju kobasa, a tebe nema :) 
<rut> da da muski sa kobasama .. tj hrenovkama pricaju :)
<BotaniCar_> okasnio si :) Osla je, u ljutnji ;)
<rut> kako nece ako je jelly tamo op .. 
 * jelly-home tera sve debile, bez obzira na spol, dob i rasu
 * BotaniCar_ opstaje na #DO samo zato jer prica dok nema nikog online :)
<rut> nece mu dati gusta tamo jer samo ceka da moze napumpat misice :)
<rut> jel ravilov di op ?
<BotaniCar_> ti u stvari zelis da te netko kicka , da znas da mari :) Kaj te gospoja doma ne dozivljava ? :D
<BotaniCar_> ravilov ima opa na #linux.hr, provjereno :D Doduse, niej brz kao igustin na okidacu :)
<rut> ih .. dobin ban po par dana a ne samo kick :)
<rut> tnx
<BotaniCar_> za igustina isprovocirat' ti je dovoljno da nekom cestitas rodjendan tamo :D Ne smijem reci vise :) 
<tonil> lol
<rut> tonil sto je sad tu LOL ?
<tonil> "igustina isprovocirat' ti je dovoljno da nekom cestitas rodjendan tamo"
<rut> nije to smjesno meni . to je :(
<tonil> rut jesi vidio igustina kako pjeva
<rut> ne
<rut> nit me zanima
<tonil> pogledaj www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gWkYl5nZXM
<datase`> tonil: Title: COSTI & OANNA - ASA-I VIATA OMULUI (OFICIAL VIDEO), Views: 162127, Rating: 98.49906%
<rut> tonil teta je dobra 
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH4X0u48Rzk&feature=youtu.be
<datase`> BotaniCar_: Title: The Scouse Version Of GTA, Views: 314461, Rating: 63.83142%
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OcPqk-O-fD4
<datase`> BotaniCar_: Title: Danger: Humans, Views: 61110, Rating: 97.44864%
<ravilov> rut, sto to tebe pere?
<rut> ravilov voda 
<BotaniCar_> Ima teniski lakat, pa se ne moze samokaznjavati, treba mu pomoci 
<rut> :)
<jelly> hm, pidgin + pidgin-skype + pidgin-otr = secure skype chat
<rut> ravilov pitao di imas op-a 
<ravilov> vidim
<ravilov> zasto je to bitno?
<ravilov> imam gdje god treba
<rut> wow
<rut> imas i ovdje ?
<ravilov> ako treba, zasto ne
<rut> kao sto je botanicar napisao trebam nekog za samokaznjavanje 
<rut> a necu bas svakom dat taj gust 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: vikni ako nadjes nesto i za voice/video :)
<ravilov> ne zanimaju me takve perverzije
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar_> o/ weshmashian
<weshmashian> jelly: eeek na pidgin-otr
<SilverSpace> kaj sad 
<jelly> weshmashian: radi ko zmaj
<weshmashian> jelly: onda imas neku cudnovatu verziju, meni zna tu i tam skrsit kompletan pidzin kad me netko pm-ne
<jelly> neku defaultnu iz debilane
<weshmashian> me three...
<weshmashian> damnit :)
<jelly> ii  pidgin                            2.10.6-3              i386                  graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X
<jelly> ii  pidgin-otr                        3.2.1-3+deb7u1        i386                  Off-the-Record Messaging plugin for pidgin
<jelly> i super-duper iz gita buildan
<jelly> ii  pidgin-sipe                       1.15.1~mob~gebbc6ef-1 i386                  Pidgin plugin for MS Office Communicator and MS Lync
<jelly> ali to nema veze sa skype dijelom
<igustin> rut: ravilov ti ima op-a od freenodea, on je op svih opova
<rut> gustin jos sanjas ? ajde budi se
<igustin> zZzZzZ
<BotaniCar_> igustin: 'el te naljutilo kaj su ameri poklonili reader knjiznici ( sprdnja) ili pompa oko toga ?
<igustin> :) sve skupa je smiješno i ponižavajuće, a naši glupani to gutaju ponosno i visoka čela
<igustin> trebali su ih stjerat u mp3 kad su im to ponudili, makar se radilo o poklonu
<hrvojem> igustin: dobili smo i mi (na isti nacin) 
<igustin> pa, navodno 23 knjižnice popušilo istu foru
<hrvojem> manifestacija samo takva, dogadjaj godine u gradu
<igustin> nismo ne-znam-kako-napredni, ali svejedno jedan Kindle nije bleeding edge oko kojeg treba raditi pompu i to u 2014. godini
<BotaniCar_> igustin: nisam previse informiran o donacijama i nacinu kako ih knjiznice inace primaju, samo znam da takve naprave u svojoj knjiznici nisam vidio, a bilo bi lijepo ( ako nista, da potakne ljude da razmisle da si kupe jedan umjesto novog parfema), tako da mi se to sto su ga dobili dopada. Slazem se da se od toga nije smjela raditi drama. 
<hrvojem> mi smo jos prosle godine dobili :) dogradonacelnik bio 
<igustin> samo je još pitanje da li ovi u knjinici to kuže, ali moraju se smješkati, ili ni oni nikad nisu to vidjeli
<igustin> BotaniCar_: naravno da ga trebaju imati, ali mogu ih kupiti nekoliko desetaka i šutjeti, to bi bilo za očekivati
<hrvojem> BotaniCar_: ne znam koliko HR literature mozes kupiti bas za kindl, a ostatak ekipe mislim da je svjestan da postoji
<BotaniCar_> nda, ovo s HR literaturom stoji :(
<igustin> nema puno, ali ima sve više, vidi Planet9, TookBook...
<igustin> svejedno, takvi uređaji bi morali biti sastavni dio knjižnice
<igustin> ima dosta free knjiga na HR, pa i lektire koje nikad nema dovoljno primjeraka kad svi rade istovremeno
<BotaniCar_> Pda, ako ih vec sami nisu kupili, neka donacija .. samo su ovi novinarcici bili suvisni. 
<hrvojem> igustin: nisam znao da Planet9 podrzava i kindle isto, jel nisu oni knjige prodavali u epub formatu + DRM kojeg kindle bas i ne podrzava
<igustin> jedan Kindle nije donacija, točka
<igustin> to je uvreda
<igustin> hrvojem: točno, ali svejedno - ima e-knjiga na hr
<hrvojem> da to si u pravu
<igustin> mariborsko sveučilište je još prije cca 4-5 godina kupilo 500 readera za svoje studente
<BotaniCar_> Nda, to se ne usudim ni pitati, WTF s jednim , kakva je to donacija, to mi izgleda kao da su htjeli pokloniti celnoj osobi u knjiznici,ali nisu smjeli :D
<igustin> hej?
<igustin> a gotovo nitko za to ne zna
<igustin> a mi radimo predstavu od poklanjanja jednog u 2014.
<igustin> ima jedna slična anegdota...
<jelly> di sta ko
<BotaniCar_> jelly: bockam igustina na racun FaceBooka :)
<jelly> ak ja poklonim kindle knjiznici ispod mog stana, oce isto doci nounari
<igustin> prije cca 20 godina se u mom gradu otvarala nova škola, i pojavili su se razni dužobrižnici očito željni slave, koji su htjeli donirati školi računala
<BotaniCar_> jelly: vjerojatno dolaze samo ako znaju da ima i zakuska
<igustin> u to vrijeme bili su 486/pentium, Å¡kola dala pare su DTP konfiguriaciju
<igustin> i onda dođe lik koji hoće donirati 20-30 komada 286-ica
<igustin> srećom, pa je ravnatelj bio dovoljno upućen u to i hladno rekao "ne, hvala, otpad imamo i ovdje"
<igustin> jelly: ovo mi jutros diglo tlak (ima i Glas Istre): http://is.gd/TMrzDK
<jelly> oho, idem odmah nervirati joednog pulezana
<igustin> :D
<BotaniCar_> :)
<igustin> saleta? gembu?
<jelly> ne, ne znam ni jednog od tih, ovaj je u Oslu
<BotaniCar_> Kak sam ja neuk :) Mislio sam da , ako mi strana banka radi SEPA transfer, moja banka automatski radi koncverziju u kune, ako sam dao svoj HRK IBAN .. kua, lijepo odbili transakciju i sad me forsiraju da otvorim i devizni kod njih .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: lolwut
<BotaniCar_> jelly: bas .. 
<igustin> BotaniCar_: ? devizni ti je otvoren i aktivan automatizmom, samo na kraj ide oznaka valute
<jelly> ajd dobro, meni transferiralo eure 1:1 bez vecih problema
<BotaniCar_> igustin: ovo sam dobio od svoje inozemne banke: WE INFORM YOU THAT WE ARE UNABLE TO EFFECT YR A.M. P/O BECAUSE INDICATED IBAN NO IS NOT INTENDED FOR FOREIGN CURRENCY PAYMENTS
<BotaniCar_> domaca banka mi je RBA
<jelly> igustin: mozda uopce nije imao devizni
<jelly> ak imas jedan, onda automatski ide bilo koja valuta
<BotaniCar_> igustin: nisam nikad ni imao devizni, u drugoj banci isto imam kunskii kod SEPA primitka su mi automacki konvertirali, mislio sam da je to pravilo
<jelly> huh
<igustin> BotaniCar_: ja imam isto u RBA, i sve išlo automatski, samo se odjednom nakon uplate pojavio devizni račun u bankingu
<BotaniCar_> igustin: pred koliko se to zadnji put desilo ( mislim da su prosle godine nesto mijenjali regulativu)
<BotaniCar_> nekaj mi je helpdesk-andjeo mumljao da je to prije tako islo
<BotaniCar_> Fakat, teta koja mi se javila ima glasic kojem bi oprostio i ubojstvo :)
<mmike> FAK
<mmike> nisam novce prebacio
<weshmashian> vidi, mali mmike
<mmike> jebem ti drzavu di novci iz jedne banke u drugu idu danima
<mmike> weshmashian, aliasat cu ti ksh na git ;)
<weshmashian> lol
<weshmashian> mislis da bi primjetio? :)
<BotaniCar_> git ili klit, odi v rit
<weshmashian> bas ga idem instalirat da vidim o cem trabunjas :)
<igustin> lol
<rut> muffin bilo nesto nocas da si dobre volje ?
<BotaniCar_> rut: je, bijete mi se samo u 5 ujutro probudilo jer je bio usran, inace me probudi jos koji put .. :)
<jelly> mmike: kak danima, ne bi trebalo biti vise od jedan dan ako nije nesto sumnjivo
<mmike> ma to
<mmike> jedan dan
<mmike> a ak sad posaljem
<mmike> u pon cu tek imat
<jelly> pa nije danima
<mmike> jebo-dr-za-vu
<weshmashian> The difference between Kornshell and Bash are minimal.
<weshmashian> meh, very dissapoint
<BotaniCar_> :) But crucial :) 
<jelly> jedan radni dan
<mmike> jelly, da, jedan dan previse
<weshmashian> mmike: a da odes u banku i dignes lovu pa se odsetas u drugu i ostavis lovu? :)
<BotaniCar_> mmike: ionako otpustaju, ne rezi popis nepotrebnih i/ili sporih usluga dodatno :)
<mmike> BotaniCar_, tko?
<BotaniCar_> mmike: banke, sve redom 
<igustin> a znate li koliko traje prenošenje broja od jednog do drugog mobilnog operatera, pogotovo je ako je bio u timu?
<weshmashian> godinama?
<weshmashian> taman tolko da zaboravis da si podnio zahtjev? :)
<BotaniCar_> igustin: ja sam imao u zadnjih ~10 godina dva prenosenja,oba su napravljena transparentno (nisam ni skuzio)
<igustin> 5-6 dana!
<igustin> i to radnih
<igustin> ako je gužva, onda i duže
<BotaniCar_> igustin: 5 od 6 dana je da POA moze logove prelinkati na novi entitet
<igustin> lol
<weshmashian> hahahaha
<BotaniCar_> Primjetite da nemam smajli na kraju 
<igustin> lol
<weshmashian> ja se smijem jer je istina :)
<BotaniCar_> malo sam iskarikirao, ali koliko mi jeobjasnjeno, vecinu vremena pojede "treca strana" , znamo tko moze biti treca strana koja ima pristup privatnim podacima
<igustin> ček, stvarno?!?
<BotaniCar_> da
<BotaniCar_> Misli,, uzmi me s zrnom soli, prenosim sto sam cuo
<weshmashian> mislim da tebi ni papar nemre poboljsat okus :)
<BotaniCar_> Mislim da si veci pervert od moje supruge, ni ona me ne zeli gricnuti 
<BotaniCar_> :D
<weshmashian> samo mislis? :(
<weshmashian> mislio sam da sam to vec odavno dokazao :)
<BotaniCar_> Nismo dugo delali skupa, zaboravio sam koliko si stvarno nastran :D
<weshmashian> :D
<igustin> omg, svašta čovjek sazna, čak i ono što ne želi nikada saznati :)
<rut> igustin na #linux.hr se nista ne sazna ?
<weshmashian> The korn-shell runs pipelines from back to front;
<weshmashian> wait, what? :)
<ravilov> pa i bash isto
<igustin> rut: više korisnog :P :)
<weshmashian> ravilov: bash i ksh daju razlicite rezultate za, recimo: b=42 && echo one two three four | read a b junk && echo $b
<tonil> I once used strcpy with unicode and ì̢t̴ ̸w͢às͏ ̨̀f́in̴e̶̴͡,͟ ̧͜wh͏a̢̡͠t̨͞'҉ş̷ ̴҉w̧r̵oņ̕͡g͜ ̴w̴̴i̛͜҉t͘h̡͡ ̵͘i̴̕t?
<weshmashian> tonil: http://tinyurl.com/yzep3mp
<tonil> lol
<SilverSpace> hm odoh po lignje
<StephenS> lignje su bljak
<StephenS> rakun je bolji
<SilverSpace> ti nemas pojma 
<mmike> weshmashian, :) kaj ti je netko drugi podvalio ksh prije mene? :D
<StephenS> mmike will made it
<mmike> zeni dosla u posjetu trudna frendica
<StephenS> jel dobra
<mmike> izgleda k'o da je jucer trebala rodit
<StephenS> ko je napumpao?
<mmike> i sad price
<mmike> 'tko ti radi ovo' 
<mmike> 'on'
<mmike> 'joooooooooooooooooooooooooj'
<mmike> majko mila :)
<StephenS> ko on
<StephenS> ti?
<StephenS> ti si je napumpao?
<StephenS> lmao
<mmike> StephenS, sta se ti guras svukud, kurca ne kuzis :)
<StephenS> knocked up
<StephenS> skuzio sam ja tebe odma
<StephenS> nemerem biti vise
<mmike> ja sam lako skuzljiv covjek :)
<StephenS> ti si kurvoljnik
<mmike> ja sam sretan covjek, stari moj :)
<mmike> BotaniCar_ ce skuzit o cem pricam :)
<StephenS> botanicar je pile
<BotaniCar_> :nod:
<BotaniCar_> :nod nod:
<BotaniCar_> !addquote  <krofna> igustin: dors izgleda zastrašujuće... toliko starih ljudi na jednom mjestu :D
<igustin> :P
<tonil> haha
<igustin> koji trigeri
<BotaniCar_> zabrinuo me sad malo ,ja vas sve k'o mlatce gledam :D
<StephenS> jedu mi se krofne sada
<StephenS> hmmmm
<weshmashian> mmike: nije mi nitko iso podvalit ksh nego sam iso gledat zakaj se bitchas oko istog :)
<CTCP3> e ovaj hebeni Ubuntu..
<CTCP3> ko ga napravi
<StephenS> mmike will made it
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: znajuc miketa, on je naletio na jednu od tri razlike izmedju korna i basha, i to ga je lupilo po glavi :D
<CTCP3> ovo je 10x zbuganije govno od Windowsa ME
<igustin> ?
<BotaniCar_> CTCP3: imas licencu za WinME , dam se kladiti u mjesec dana rudarenja da si zaboravio kakvo je to govno bilo :D
<igustin> netko će popit kick opet, već vidim
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: da, brijem da bi to moglo bit :)
<CTCP3> instaliram xrdp
<CTCP3> sve fino prodje
<CTCP3> spojim se
<mmike> weshmashian, ma, to je stara fora sa srca :)
<CTCP3> spoji se ok
<mmike> weshmashian, 'promijenit cu ti shell'
<mmike> kra?
<CTCP3> al ekran je zbrejkan
<mmike> tko me umanjio!?
<mmike> tek sad sam skuzio 'mali mmike'
<BotaniCar_> Aww, Luka, si to ti ? Vec ? 
<CTCP3> navodno nes zbog novog Unity sucelja
<Mmike> CTCP3, a daj odustani od Xa :)
<CTCP3> vratim se sad pol dana kasnije
<CTCP3> idem se opet spojit
<CTCP3> sad se vise nece ni spojit
<CTCP3> javlja da mi je krivi password
<BotaniCar_> CTCP3: zaista, ako je misija osposobiti mintalicu, kaj ce ti Xi ? Imas ssh, imas screen, cgminer radi. 
<CTCP3> zato jer navodno cgminer nece radit punom parom
<StephenS> mmike will made it
<BotaniCar_> I, probaj promijeniti pristup i doci jednom na kanal s "imam problem, molim pomoc" umjesto s vrecom govana kojima nas gadjas :)
<CTCP3> i btw ovo kaj se dize s autologinom
<CTCP3> upalio sam komp jutros
<CTCP3> sad udjem
<CTCP3> i dalje minta 20-30% sporije
<StephenS> MmikeF 
<StephenS> will fuck it
<StephenS> :D
<SilverSpace> o da
<CTCP3> mislio sam mozd mu treba "neko vrijeme da se ufura" kad se tak pokrece
<MmikeF> O, frustriranog li covjeka :)
<CTCP3> no sipak
 * BotaniCar_ izlozi CTCP3 kao etalonski primjerak korisnika koji bi prosao 10x bolje da je platio majstora da mu napravi posao :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, sporije od?
<CTCP3> BotaniCar_ : al gdje je onda tu gust ak sve dobim gotovo
<CTCP3> xD
<BotaniCar_> CTCP3: ne cini mi se da gustas 
<CTCP3> Mmike : pa kad pokrenem rucno iz terminala, ide 770 kH/s
<CTCP3> a kad stavim da se pokrece automatski nakon autologina, ide 500-550
<SilverSpace> pa pokreci onda rucno
<Mmike> da :)
<CTCP3> SilverSpace : nemrem uvijek rucno jer nekad me nece bit za kompom itd
<BotaniCar_> slozi cronjob koji svakih 15 min restarta miner. U najgorem slucaju gubis 15 min hashanja 
<StephenS> jel Mmike i MmikeF isto
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa pocni onda prijetit sa cshom radje :P
<ivoks> koji amaterizam :)
<BotaniCar_> sace ti ivoks reci da iselis to u cloud :)
<SilverSpace> tko je to amater
<Mmike> amaterski sam si ja stroj jucer sjebo
<ivoks> restartaj miner iz crona
<ivoks> pa valjda ce provjeriti vrti li se
<Mmike> CTCP3, makni xe, pokreni rucno kroz ssh
<weshmashian> uCloud ili iCloud? :)
<Mmike> tj, imaj xe
<ivoks> ako se ne vrti, onda ga pokrenuti
<Mmike> al' jebote rdesktop
<Mmike> nekad je ok restartati miner
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: :) 
<CTCP3> ivoks : juce mi je lik linux adminas slagao 2 sata taj cron i od 100 kombinacija nijedna nije sljakala kak treba :DDDD
<SilverSpace> ne zna
<CTCP3> na kraju je prosljakalo ovo kaj mi je SilverSpace reko s onim Startup appletom
<BotaniCar_> CTCP3: ja sam ti jos juce rekao da vidis da li ti onaj monitoring softver moze restartati miner. Nisi nista povratno javio, pa sam guglao sam - moze. Kaj ne bi bilo lakse sloziti sve da ti taj monitor pokrece minet ? 
<ivoks> svasta
<CTCP3> al onda, iz nekog njemu samo poznatog razloga, radi sporo
<SilverSpace> kaj ne slozis skriptu i sa njom pokreces
<ivoks> pa naravno da radi sporije jer se GPU koristi za Xe
<CTCP3> BotaniCar_ : nemam pojma o kakvom monitoring softu pricas :S
<Mmike> CTCP3, zakaj si tak uporan s tim xima? :)
<ivoks> jos ako vrtis neki gui compozitor, dobro je da uopce radi
<Mmike> da :)
<BotaniCar_> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=4782.0 CTCP3
<CTCP3> ivoks : ne, ne, ne kontate
<CTCP3> evo da vam ukratko objasnim
 * Mmike se naculio
<ivoks> kontamo mi, ali ti nemas pojma sto radis
<StephenS> Mmike will made it
 * BotaniCar_ se pretvorio u oko
<CTCP3> pokrenem komp, digne se Ubuntu, udje u GUI desktop
<ivoks> cuo si coin, novac i pomamio se
<CTCP3> i u njemu dignem terminal i pokrenem cgminer
<CTCP3> i ide 770 kH/s
<Mmike> CTCP3, a, zasto ti treba gui?
<CTCP3> a zatim restartam komp i sve to ISTO napravim
<ivoks> mozda bi isao i 800 da nema Xa :)
<igustin> Mmike: joj nemoj, i ja pitao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ti kaj napravio u vezi gledae zvucnika :)
<CTCP3> ali se cgminer i terminal pokrecu automatski cim se ulogira (prek tog startup appleta) i onda radi samo 500 kH/s
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, ok, imam drugo (bolje) pitanje
<igustin> CTCP3: a zašto restartaš?
<Mmike> CTCP3, zasto ignoriras moja pitanja o tome zasto ti treba gui? :)
<BotaniCar_> restartanje je u redu, to je realna situaciaj koja ce mu se ionako desiti zbog vise sile i stroj se po restartu mora ponasati ok
<ivoks> da moze u libreofficeu citati txt output od konzole
<Mmike> igustin, pa, valjda da provjeri da ce sve raditi ako mu nestane sstruje, recimo
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem...
<ivoks> daj dosta vise
<ivoks> CTCP3: koji je to ubuntu?
<CTCP3> igustin : pa treba mi komp koji cu ustekat negdje u struju, upalit i zaboravit (da sve digne automatski ko i SMOS). i ak nestane struje, da se sam upali i tak ukrug (podesio sam u BIOSu da se auto pali cim dodje struja). I to sve sad sljaka, al cgminre radi SPORIJE kad se pokrece s startup appletom (znaci, SVE je ostalo isto)
<CTCP3> ivoks : najnoviji, 13.10 x64
<BotaniCar_> ja sam gledao, UPS koji bi mi mintalici dao i spomena vrijednu autonomiju kosta vise nego sam stan platio 
<Mmike> ivoks, redovna petkovna nervoza? :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, zakaj ti treba GUI?
<Mmike> CTCP3, zakaj ti treba GUI?
<CTCP3> Mmike : ne stignem tak brzo pisat xD
<Mmike> CTCP3, zakaj ti treba GUI?
<ivoks> CTCP3: jel ti bitno jel se vrti kao root ili ne?
<Mmike> CTCP3, zakaj ti treba GUI?
<Mmike> :)
<StephenS> Mmike will made it
<CTCP3> Mmike : pa ne treba mi GUI, al nije on problem :DDDDD
<Mmike> CTCP3, ali, je :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, makni guio
<BotaniCar_> CTCP3, zakaj ti treba GUI? I kak znas da on nije problem ?
<Mmike> gui
<StephenS> mmikey
<StephenS> MALI
<igustin> CTCP3: fakat, čemu GUI? :)
<CTCP3> kak je kad u GUIu radi ko blesav, ide 770 kH/s
<CTCP3> mogu ti napravi screenshto :D
<Mmike> CTCP3, aj me poslusaj :)
<igustin> bez GUI radi sporije?!?
<StephenS> treba GUI
<StephenS> GUI je bolji
<Mmike> CTCP3, odlogiraj se i u sshaj se u stroj
<BotaniCar_> sto god radio, ne slusaj mmiketa, on koristi Arch ! 
<Mmike> i pokreni tako miner
<StephenS> nemoj
<StephenS> GUI moras imati
<StephenS> ako nema gui nemas nista
 * BotaniCar_ vristi od smijeha
<CTCP3> ok idem probat
<StephenS> GUI mora da se ima jel si normalan
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ti si vec jedno fino zeznijo covjeka, aj nemoj vise :)
<ivoks> CTCP3: koja je narebda koju pokreces?
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: njega je zeznulo kaj ne cita. 
<Mmike> CTCP3, morat ces samo rec: export DISPLAY=:0 prije pokretanja
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ne opravdavaj se sad
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: dao sam mu u redu uputu kak da purga stare drivere, to sto je citao kaj mu pase .. 
<Mmike> CTCP3, i jos one dve sto sam ti jucr pejsto
<CTCP3> ivoks cek
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, zakaj se opravdavas kad znas da nemas opravdanja :)
<BotaniCar_> ne opravdavam se nego mi ide na jaja kaj svoju neispavanost projiciras preko moje nesposobnmosti :)
<BotaniCar_> Odi lec, covjece, shvatit ces potom kak sam super
<igustin> teško
<Mmike> odi lec, uzmi LSD :)
<BotaniCar_> :))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> e, koju bradurinu imam
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> Opet ? 
<Mmike> opce mi se ne ide brijat to :)
<Mmike> da :)
<igustin> Mmike: srećom pa ti je glavurda glatka
<BotaniCar_> ja sam se zapustio na godisnjem, necu si to vise dozvoliti
<Mmike> brijem da sam se u krajem 11stsog brijao zadnji put
<Mmike> igustin, a ne bas :)
<CTCP3> ivoks : iz terminala pokrenem /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/config.conf
<CTCP3> a u startup applet sam stavio (po SilverSpace savjetu i to sad radi):
<CTCP3> gnome-terminal -x /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/cgminer --config /home/konjz/Downloads/cgminer-3.7.2-x86_64-built/config.conf
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kupi si pravi brijac 
<igustin> konjz :D
<CTCP3> igustin xD
<tonil> haha
<StephenS> kakvo je ovo smaranje
<SilverSpace> od kad sam ga kupio brijem se 
<StephenS> poceli ste smarati sada malo
<Mmike> CTCP3, ja odustajem od tebe :)
<igustin> StephenS: hoće li mi netko objasniti što znači "smarati"? :) ja sam star i...
<jelly> Mmike: odi kod brijaca da te pravom britvom prikolje
<BotaniCar_> StephenS: ima hrvaCka rijec za smaranje ? 
<Mmike> lol
<ivoks> CTCP3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6726495/
<ivoks> CTCP3: to spremi kao /etc/init/govno.conf
<StephenS> ima
<StephenS> smaranje znaci parenje
<Mmike> ivoks, nevalja
<CTCP3> ok brb
<Mmike> ivoks, moraju xi bit pokrenuti 
<CTCP3> kak sad ne valja xD
 * CTCP3 slaps Mmike around a bit with a large superpenguin
<BotaniCar_> :)))))))))))))) 
 * CTCP3 slaps Mmike around a bit with a large superpenguin
<Mmike> CTCP3, tak, fino, nevalja
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto? to je gui aplikacija?
<Mmike> aj nadji jos 5oricu da ti objasnjavaju, pa od svakog uzmi smao dio :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<StephenS> Ko je ovde osudjen na pedeset godina robije?
<igustin> looool
<Mmike> ivoks, sad je red da ti kazem 'kaj se mjesas kad ne kuzis' :)
 * igustin kokice
<ivoks> sta, treba modul biti ucitan?
<CTCP3> daj nemojte me zbunjivat :DD
<Mmike> ne, trebaju Xi
<Mmike> xserver mora raditi
<StephenS> treba Xi
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: sad me razumijes, ja mu dam pisanu uputu, a on odabere isjecak koji jedini nije vezan s nicim :) trebao sam mu dati vise uputa, statistika kaze da bi u jednoj ubo :)
<StephenS> xserver je xorg server
<jelly> ivoks: gpgpu funkcijonalnosti ovisi o aktivnom grafickom driveru
<StephenS> on mora da radi
<Mmike> inace atijev driver neda da dodjes do gpua
<StephenS> bez xorga nema morga
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ne razumijem te - dao si mu krivi info :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, SSH
<StephenS> krivi info
<Mmike> CTCP3, makni to sve van
<StephenS> ili pogresan pimpo
<igustin> CTCP3: soli preko ramena i križ na komp
<Mmike> CTCP3,  i stavi @reboot u cron
<Mmike> nikakve pizdaaarije sa initom i sranjima
<StephenS> da
<Mmike> i makni xe
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: koji dio , iz date upute i iz specificiranog odlomka, nije uputa za purge drivera ? 
<StephenS> CTCP3 i kucaj rm -rf /*
<Mmike> u init stavi xinit skriptu
<jelly> ivoks: vjerojatno ima i bolji nacin bez ikasa, al ne bi ocekivao od ove bagre da ga skuzi
<StephenS> odma ce sve da proradi
<StephenS> ali moras brzo da odradis to
<Mmike> jelly, nema
<Mmike> jelly, mora xserver bit upaljen 
<StephenS> da mora
<SilverSpace> lol kak zbunjujete covjeka 
<StephenS> ako nema xserver sta onda bude?
<StephenS> nema gui-a
<StephenS> a GUI is a must
<ivoks> samo dodas DISPLAY=:0 onda
<jelly> StephenS: cgminer nije gui aplikacija
<ivoks> moze bez xa
<Mmike> nemoze :)
<Mmike> mora imat xe :)
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> onak, trebalo mi 2 minute da nadjem compile opcije
<ivoks> pustis ga da direktno pristupa grafulji
<Mmike> CTCP3, slusat ces ivoksa koji ne kuzi uopce smisao digitalnih valuta, ili mene koji majnam sve u sesnajst? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nemres :)
<SilverSpace> lol
 * igustin Å¡ora, Å¡ora
 * CTCP3 ............... :D
<ivoks> kak ne bi mogao? sto? xi imaju neki vudu koji im to isto omogucuje?
<jelly> ivoks: ak Mmike veli da si u krivu... 80% si u pravu ;-)
<Mmike> lol :)
<igustin> lol
<Mmike> izgleda da je ovo  onih 20% :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tak, fino, nemres :) probaj, pa vidi :)
<ivoks> ma znate kaj
<ivoks> zaboli me
<ravilov> dajte vise sjasite s tog miniranja...
<igustin> touche
<ivoks> idem ja radje zaradit ozbiljne novce s ozibljnim poslom
<CTCP3> :D
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :D
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: i mi bi tako, ali si ga ne znamo naci, pa onda majnamo :D
<ravilov> manite se corava posla
<CTCP3> ne znam kak bi onda njubina ko ja skontala sve to.. :D
<Mmike> eto jos jednog nevjernika :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, pa, velim ti. ugasi xe. usshaj se u stroj i pokreni cgminer.
<jelly> autor veli:
<ivoks> CTCP3: bilo bi ti bolje da uzmes par knjiga o linuxu, naucis ga i zaradjujes 10-15k kuna mjesecno
<jelly> <jelly> could a cgminer work well with an ati card (say, R9 280x) without X running?
<jelly> <conman> no
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: nisu to nevjernici nego jalnushi svjesni da je vec prosla baba s kolacima ! :) 
<ivoks> a ne se jebat s glupostima
<jelly> Mmike: i fakat 20% :-)
<BotaniCar_> jelly: uzmi u obzir autorov nick :) 
<Mmike> jelly, :P :)
<jelly> BotaniCar_: lik se zove Con
<CTCP3> ivoks : prvo, ovo nisu gluposti, a drugo, uopce nije bitno jel ima veze sa rudarenjem il ne :D. mene ne muci samo rudarenje (koje radi super) vec su ovo linux/ubuntu musice :D
<BotaniCar_> ConMan , pa mu ti vjeruj kad ti nesto kaze ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: ja tim minerima nista ne vjerujem, po defaultu
<Mmike> CTCP3, ne linux/ubuntu nego ctcp3 musice :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, uporan si s guijem, i nesh slusat :)
<CTCP3> xd
 * BotaniCar_ stane tako da jelly ne vidi njegovu mining-kantu :)
<CTCP3> ok Mmike cek da restartam komp
<Mmike> CTCP3, ne moras restartat
<Mmike> CTCP3, samo se odlogiraj
<ravilov> CTCP3, tvoj je problem sto slijepo slusas raznorazne upute (koje koliko vidim ni ne procitas u cijelosti) umjesto da malo razmislis i sklopis neke cinjenice sam
<Mmike> i ugasi xe
<igustin> StephenS: eto, ovdje ovakve spike, a na #linux.hr deep developerske, pa si ti misli "koji je kanal bolji" :P :D
<Mmike> CTCP3, jel' se mosh usshjat u stroj?
<ravilov> tim postupkom neces doci nikamo
<BotaniCar_> igustin: danas ste tamo imali prometa koliko ( izuzevsi join/part poruke) tamo nemate u 2 godine :) Hebes kanal s 3 visoko kvalitetne recenice godisnje .. 
<BotaniCar_> I, tamo ste svi dedeki ! :) 
<BotaniCar_> Lijepo ti je krofna rekao :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> [msg(chanserv)] akick #ubuntu-hr add CTCP3
<ivoks> -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- AKICK on rut was successfully added to the AKICK list for #ubuntu-hr.
<ravilov> that works too :D
<SilverSpace> stroj za minere http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/corsairovih-kilovat-pol/129579.aspx
<rut> ivoks ctcp3 sam ja rego :)
<CTCP3> lol
<ivoks> znaci, u biti je to ista osoba
<rut> ravilov ako napises doc za neki projekt neznaci da je tvoj 
<ravilov> sto se nickserva tice, da
<CTCP3> al ne kuzim cemu meni kick, pa ne ispitujem *o rudarenju* vec o dodatnim pizdarijama u Ubuntuu
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ovo je brutalno ! 
<ravilov> rut, sta?
<Mmike> ivoks, nazzivcirao si ivoksa :)
<Mmike> jedino ga ja smijem nazzivcirat a da ne dobijem ban
<Mmike> jbg, treba godine iskustva za doc na taj level :)
<ravilov> Mmike, il si ti pjan il ja ne kuzim
<ravilov> tko je koga nazivcirao/
<Mmike> ravilov, reci
<ravilov> ?
<Mmike> ravilov, cek, ti trazis smisao tu?
<Mmike> mislim, ok
<ravilov> a i ja sam budala, jel
<Mmike> sad cu ti ja fino objasnit to
<Mmike> al' nemoj sad me odjebat
 * BotaniCar_ kokice
<Mmike> jer ako cu djaba da objasnjavam
 * ravilov obecaje
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> odakle da krenem
<Mmike> mi smo ti jednom isli kupit diskove za server
<Mmike> i ivoks je rekao segata
<Mmike> ja sam rekao ne, wd
<Mmike> i tu ti je krenulo sve
<Mmike> a ovaj ctcp3 je samo kolateralac :)
<ravilov> aha, znaci neke interne
<Mmike> koji ce mi dat 5LTCova da mu slozim to sve :)
<Mmike> ravilov, ma serem,  jebote :)
<ravilov> pa odi na wc onda :p
<Mmike> not that kind of crap
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: sunce mu hebem, ja sam te pimpao ta 10LTCova , sebi bi uzeo 10% !
<ravilov> not much better either
<Mmike> 5%, 5%
<Mmike> krivo sam reko!
<ravilov> CTCP3, nije problem o cemu pricas, nego da jednu te istu temu mrcvaris vec dva dana, pa ljudima lagano dolazi muka
<ravilov> Mmike, znaci i postotke laziras
<Mmike> sve, brate
<Mmike> i dete sam lazirao, to u biti opce nije moj sin :)
<BotaniCar_> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaj dva dana najmanje dva tjedna
<ravilov> Mmike, sad je gotovo, sad je tvoj
<Mmike> da
<BotaniCar_> skup s pripadajucim nespavanjem 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ako zelis, mogu reci nesto lijepo o tvojoj trenutnoj situaciji s djetetom. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ajde :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: bit ce jos gore. Sto vise jedu krutu hranu, to stolica gore mirishi :) Uzivaj sad :) 
<BotaniCar_> Jutros sam malom usao u sobu u 5 ujutro, skoro sam na koljena pao 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: pa daj mu malo zraka :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj si ga hermeticki zatvorio u sobu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, a onda ce uzet auto i razbit ga
<Mmike> pa se zaduzit k'o debil
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> znam to sve
<Mmike> sta da radim :)
<ivoks> materinu
<rut> pocele restrikcije a ja se taman primirio :(
<Mmike> ja idem
<Mmike> CTCP3, znas di ces me nac ak me trebas :)
<ivoks> kvragu
<ravilov> (ode sve)
<rut> sto ste utihnuli :)
<ivoks> il ja ne znam, ili se ne moze
<rut> koju tisinu napravis ivoks
<rut> strasno . toliko te se boje ?
<ravilov> /mode +[a-z] #ubuntu-hr
<ravilov> that should fix it
<tonil> ivoks, http://i.imgur.com/xVyoSl.jpg
<ivoks> htio sam cenzurirati neke rijeci
<ivoks> poput mintanje
<ivoks> ali je ovaj to shvatio +g +m +i...
<ravilov> ...i tako je nastao ruski MIG
<rut> ravilov ti si uvjek tak ozbiljan ?
<ravilov> ne
<rut> samo ozbilja .. opasan si ti neki lik 
<rut> koja milina za usi :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<Mmike> da,da, mintanje cenzuriraj
<Mmike> i f1 isto, molim te
<Mmike> schumacher i vettel ako se spomenu, odmah ban
<igustin> "ravilov" i "ozbiljan" u istoj rečenici?!?
<Mmike> ako spomene silverspace, onda nek bana jos nekog random
<BotaniCar_> random nekako povezite s mojim nickom, ja sam uvijek za akciju :D
<Mmike> CTCP3, http://silverlinux.blogspot.com/2013/10/minimal-headless-opencl-cgminer-on.html <- tu fino pise kak ces to napravit, s tim da ti xdm netreba
<rut> moj mozete i bez razloga :)
<Mmike> rut, to vec jesmo :)
<Mmike> muahahah :)
<rut> :) ... nesmeta mene 
<rut> ko sto bi neke :)
<BotaniCar_> nego, 'el ima koji mili nacin da napravim bootabilni USB thumbdrive s linuxom , a da to ne radim iz vec instaliranih linuxa ? 
<igustin> what? :S
<BotaniCar_> igustin: nemrem ddati img na windowsima .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_ pa nadji neku drekalicu koja ce ti iso naturit na stick
<BotaniCar_> A pendrivelinux i slicni mi iz nekog razloga ne rade bas dobro s win8
<igustin> unetbootin?
<igustin> ne kužim ono "da to ne radim iz vec instaliranih linuxa" :S
<BotaniCar_> igustin: da imam igdje prave linuxe (svi su mi virtualke)  znam kaj/kak bi, iz windowsa bas i ne. Nisam probao unetbootin, brb
<igustin> BotaniCar_: želiš ISO distre stavit na bootabilni stick?
<igustin> trebaš app za win ili linux?
<igustin> sec
<rut> http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<BotaniCar_> igustin: da imam negdje linuxe samo bi "dd if=wheezy.iso of=/dev/sdb" ili nekaj slicno, kad iz doza ocu od imidza napraviti bootabilan thumbdrive, desavaju mi se najsmjesnije pi*darije, koje ne mogu ni ponoviti :)
<BotaniCar_> Nda, pogledal sam u notesima doma, probao sam unetbootin, ono sto napravi nije bootabilno kod mene 
<BotaniCar_> sve vise mi smrdi na to da 8ica nekaj ke*ja u pozadini dok se to radi 
<igustin> BotaniCar_: Rufus
<igustin> ima i SUSEImageWriter za Win
<BotaniCar_> Idem vidzet, fala 
<igustin> BotaniCar_: nije bootabilno ono Å¡to napravi unetbootin?!? mislim da su svi bootabilni stickovi koje imam napravljeni njime i svi rade
<rut> dosadno vam tamo na #linux.hr
<jelly> igustin: inetbootin ne radi dobro s debianovim imageima
<BotaniCar_> igustin:zilion ljudi je potvrdilo da je softver u redu, zato kazem da sumnjam na OS na koji sam ga naselio
<igustin> hbogner: oij
<CTCP3> ni meni isto nije radio but sa stickom napravljenim na winsima
<CTCP3> Mmike tnx za link, idem citat :D
<igustin> opa
<hbogner> oj igustin 
<SilverSpace> nis od spavanja moram van susjedu cgminer sloziti
<ravilov> BotaniCar_, flashnul.exe
<ravilov> zamjena za dd
<BotaniCar_> o0o0o , fala ravilov
<SilverSpace> ledene kugle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5iPbihuzPc
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Lake Michigan has turned into a sea of ice balls in Glen Arbor, Views: 888750, Rating: 97.84667%
<ivoks> oh, vidi ovo
<ivoks> 8.04
<ivoks> zaboravio na taj stroj
<ravilov> zaboravio si i opa skinut :p
<hbogner> nisi jedini: Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<jelly> uptime wars!
<ivoks> curl icanhazip.com
<ivoks> ovom je uptime 1 minuta
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> mi servere krpamo
<ivoks> pa nema tu nekih velikih uptimea
<jelly> aha, vidim :-)
<ivoks> ma ovo je... stroj iz proslog desetljeca
<ivoks> bivsi klijent
<ivoks> kojem je radio zadnjih 5 godina
<SilverSpace> i kaj to jos radi
<ivoks> sad je konacno hardver poceo odumirati, pa me nazvali :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: svoj posao, kao i sve takve masine
<ivoks> ovo je u biti mail server :)
<ivoks> i file server
<BotaniCar_> Ovi kojima sam slagao call centar jos imaju tuntore 7.X :) 
<jelly> to je problem, nemres naplatiti mjesecni pausal ako se 5 godina nista ne kvari
<ivoks> i print server
<hbogner> ovaj moj 8.04 nemoze na vise, hardver je prestar za novije :D
<ivoks> ovo je cak i pristojan proc
<ivoks> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz
<SilverSpace> jelly: a znam kod frenda iato cca pet godina server radio u firmi i sad kod seljenja sam ga otvorio i od prasine nista nisam vidio gnjezdo se slozilo ne bi ga ni otvarao da mu napajanje nije radilo buku 
<hbogner> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
<jelly> uh
<jelly> di si ga izvuko
<ivoks> imali smo mi ubuntu server na p3
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ali probao sam jos prije upgrade i nije radilo, pa sam morao reinstall na 8.04 ponovno
<jelly> hbogner: pa vlajda ide i novije, jedino sto mora biti na 32bita
<ivoks> ubuntu-hr server
<jelly> p3 xeon serveri su bili jako pouzdani
<ivoks> jesu
 * jelly jos ima jednog doma
<hbogner> jelly, nije islo, kernel nije htio radit
<ivoks> mislim da ovaj jos radi
<ravilov> moj kucni server je do relativno nedavno bio P-III
<ivoks> moj kucni server ne postoji
<ivoks> ali zato imam jedan u uredu
<ivoks> i jedan u hetzneru
<ivoks> i mali cloud jos u uredu
 * BotaniCar_ otvori kisobran prije nego nesto kapne iz ivoksovog blaka
<ivoks> ove mirc fore... so '90
<hbogner> Novi sad BarCamp --> 08.02.2014 FTN
<hbogner> *Sad
<ivoks> tko se sjeca ovoga?
<ivoks> http://www.mermeliz.com/files/summary/comic.jpg
<CTCP3> moj prvi irc klijent :DD
<ivoks> pazi zadnju slicicu
<ivoks> 'Big-Bear says hi to room'
<ivoks> a vani na livadi :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/sport/drama-u-austriji-morgenstern-je-sa-100-kmh-udario-u-snijeg-348694
<ravilov> ms chat? jel to iz doba kad je ms tvrdio da je internet prolazna stvar i da nece opstati?
<SilverSpace> jebote je se razbio i to iskusan letac
<ivoks> ravilov: bas
<ravilov> moj prvi: http://gtello.pagesperso-orange.fr/P386_IRC.GIF
 * ravilov se nerado sjeca
<tonil> mirc fuj
<tonil> taj komad softwera nije bio dulje od 10 minuta na mom kompu
<BotaniCar_> U PBZu mi kazu da uopce ne primaju SEPA transfere :) Ima li itko od vas iskustva s bankom koja od toga ne radi cirkus ?
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/za-najvece-sudenje-u-hrvatskoj-unajmljena-kino-dvorana-8-000-kuna-dnevno-za-svaki-raspravni-dan-u-sc-u/1153692/
<jelly> BotaniCar_: ne znam sto je SEPA transfer, moj buraz je uklikao nesto preko svog netbankinga, i meni sjelo drugi dan 10k eura
<BotaniCar_> jelly: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_Euro_Payments_Area
<jelly> pa .nl je u sepi
<BotaniCar_> jesteda
<BotaniCar_> u kojoj si ti banci ?
<igustin> help: jedna cura ima laptop Toshiba C72-A, stavila Ubuntu 12.04 i ne radi touchpad, iako ga 'xinput list' uredno prikazuje kao Synaptics Touchpad
<igustin> any hints?
<jelly> BotaniCar_: pz
<jelly> pbz!
<BotaniCar_> jelly: sad sam njihov info zvao, rekli mi da ne moze :) Imas volje pitati buraza kak je to njemu opisano u listi transakcija, nije bitno kad odgovori, samo da znam jel da nekom idem trljati nos tamo 
<BotaniCar_> ( tamo = pbz )
<jelly> BotaniCar_: i imam devizni tekuci od prije, copy/pasteao sam IBAN iz netbankinga i on je to uredno obavio
<jelly> to je bilo u 12.mjesecu
<SilverSpace> igustin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/EU28_Single-Euro-Payment-Area_-2013-.svg
<ivoks> a jadnog li cipra
<ivoks> igustin: mozda je iskljucen?
<SilverSpace> igustin: ili mozda ovo http://askubuntu.com/questions/199581/my-toshiba-touchpad-not-working
<jelly> BotaniCar_: lazem.  uplata je isla 12.11. u 12:30h i lova se drugi dan 13.11. vidjela ujutro 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: to je valjda bila obicna swift transakcija
<igustin> ivoks: provjerio, tvrde da nije
<BotaniCar_> Fala jelly, informativno, erste ne radi dramu i rade automatsku EUR>HRK konverziju
<igustin> nisam imao lap u rukama, remote pomažem
<jelly> BotaniCar_: to se meni recimo ne bi dopalo
<jelly> BotaniCar_: za pocetak, po kojem tecaju?
<ivoks> igustin: nek instaliraju gpointing-device-settings
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ako specificiram , ne mora biti konverzija ( ako imam devizni) , ako se radi, po srednjem tecaju banke 
<ivoks> u starijoj se verziji mozda zove gsynaptics
<jelly> zasto kineski telefon ima usb-storage compatibility, a neki brand name isto sa androidom 4.x nemaju
<igustin> thx, proslijeđujem
<BotaniCar_> jelly: reako bi bas zbog brenda ( vidi juce ivoxa i sony, to ne moze biti slucajno)
<ivoks> sony to namjerno radi
<ivoks> sony tako radi vec desetljecima
<ivoks> ja ga nisam htio
<ivoks> ali to je bio najjeftiniji telefon s microsim karticom
<ivoks> htio sam desire 300
<Mmike> igustin, reci joj da stavi ubuntu 10.04, mozda ce joj tamo raditi :)
<jelly> dobro, sony je uvijek poseban, njima je trebalo 10 godina da odustanu od custom encodinga i podržavaju mp3
<ivoks> jos uvijek nisu odustali od hi8
<igustin> Mmike: :P
<jelly> minidisc i ATRAC2, wtf
<ivoks> niti od minidisca
<jelly> minidisc nije ni tako los bio
<ivoks> pa nije
<ivoks> nije ni betamax
<ivoks> ali ih je izmislio sony, kretenska kompanija
<Mmike> bemti kak zaboravim pisat :/
<SilverSpace> pišat*
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> igustin: Rufus je odradio posao, hvala ! 
<igustin> nice :)
<BotaniCar_> Bez ikakve galame se bootao unatoc UEFIu :D
<SilverSpace> treba mi sd micro kartica a ja nemam ni jedne doma
<jelly> ivoks: al neki put njihova taktika izolacije i jednog vendora trzisno uspije, neki put ne
<rut> oo lzs :)
<rut> dosao u kontrolu ?!
<SilverSpace> rut: kaj imas alarm
<shriike> svi psihopati ga imaju
<shriike> jer, nemoguće je da dođem ovdje a da to nije rut
<shriike> svijet e ne vrti oko tebe stari
<shriike> odi u vrapče
<SilverSpace> shriike: sad ti vredas jeboga pas
<BotaniCar_> *a da to nije zbog ruta 
<shriike> apsolutno
<rut> ivoks moze zastita od vrijedanja ?
<rut> i napadanja
 * BotaniCar_ doda rutu kondom
<rut> :)
<SilverSpace> kompajliranje na atomu je zakon 
<shriike> rut i alje vrijeđa naše članive privantim prukama
<shriike> :/
<jelly> ivoks: da, zastiti nas od rutovog napadanja
<SilverSpace> mozes si otic odrezak ispec
<jelly> ;-)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: zbilja, ili zajebajes ? mislio sam da ce biti spor k'o blato
<rut> jelly imas novog frenda ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: :)
<ivoks> shriike: shvacam, ali nitko od nas, koliko ja znam, mu nije roditelj da mu moze nesto napraviti
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: sad sam vidio da je dobar za rostiljanje dok kompajlira :)
<jelly> rut: s tobom cu pricat kad se usudis pojaviti na pivi
<rut> jelly kad god zelis .ako dolazis ikad do OS ekipe u firmi javi se !!!!
<BotaniCar_> zakaj mene nikad nitko ne zove na pivo .. rut de sliku, nemoze biti da si toliko ljepsi od mene
<rut> evo slike http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu0jfNcJ514
<datase`> rut: Title: Susan Coffey Q&A 1 - October 21, 2013, Views: 9062, Rating: 99.672126%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: a kaj je najbolje ne gnjavi proc ali ide sporo 
<rut> muffin jesam zgodan ?
<BotaniCar_> rut: imas oci za utopit' se ! 
<rut> eto .. sad ce svi htjeti na pivu samnom 
<rut> shriike jel ti zogna ova mala ?
<BotaniCar_> shriike: de baci oko na msg
<rut> zgodna
<rut> jelly jel dolazis kad do OS ekipe ?
<SilverSpace> rut: ruzan si ko pas
<SilverSpace> za moj pojam imas preveliku nosinu 
<jelly> rut: ne, cesce neko dodje ovdje nego mi do njih, ali imat cu u vidu 
<rut> jelly imaj u vidi i posjeti ih ! drage volje cemo na pivu onda !
<SilverSpace> rut: kaj se ti druzis sa valentom
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> silverspace tise malo :)
<rut> znamo se ... da
<SilverSpace> kaj ova mala prica nemam jos zvucnike jer Mmike mi ih nije jos isporucio :)
<Mmike> sladak :)
<Mmike> jesi ih platio? :)
<Mmike> nisu ih nit meni dali jos
<rut> SilverSpace ti znas Valenta ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cim kazes da su ti u rukama imam tvoj racun dobis pare :)
<rut> ode udbas :)
<SilverSpace> rut: ne bas jednom sam ga samo vidio u prolazu 
<rut> on je non-stop na gasu :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> 17:00 je prerano za skupštinu HULK-a? :/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: vec pola sata kompajlira :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: nisam ni pitao , kaj kompajliras ?
<SilverSpace> igustin: 17h je uvjek prerano za bilo sto
<igustin> a znam, problem nam je prostor, tražit ćemo bolji termin ili drugi prostor :(
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: http://f1lt.pl/ inace na laptopu nekih pet minuta traje
<SilverSpace> koja budala u krivoj mapi napravim rm -rf i obrisem si ono kaj sam kompajlirao 
<ivoks> meni je prerano
<ivoks> radim do 18h
<ivoks> a onda bi radje isao se naci s curom nego proveo jos koji sat s gikovima :)
<obruT> ivoks jos si mlad
<obruT> za koju godinu ce biti obratno
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> uzivam dok mogu
<obruT> radije s gikovima nego sa zenom
<SilverSpace> obruT: daj to doma reci 
<obruT> mos mislit :)
<obruT> dobio bi dva highkicka :)
<obruT> trenirala zena taewondoe, moro bi zvat hrabri telefon
<jelly> ici zivit u sigurnu kucu
<SilverSpace> bas htio pitat :)
<igustin> issse
<SilverSpace> samo da nije taewondoasica iz dubrave
<SilverSpace> ovdje svaka druga trenira taewondo
<Mmike> ivoks, ne izmisljaj :)
<Mmike> ivoks, svakome je radije bit s gikovima nego s curom
<rut> :)
<rut> pogotovo sa ubuntu-hr kanala
<ivoks> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/citizenship/rules/index.asp
<ivoks> “Am I Canadian?” See if you are already a citizen
<Mmike> ivoks, sto se na 13.10 koristi kao gdm/xdm?
<ivoks> lightdm
<ivoks> Use the “Am I a Canadian Citizen?” tool
<Mmike> Am I a Canadian Citizen?
<Mmike> Based on the information you provided, it appears that you are not a Canadian citizen.
<Mmike> doh :)
<igustin> omg... http://is.gd/islYH2 Windows Phone users report almost twice as many sexually-transmitted infections
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> NIKOLINA PIÅ EK ZA STUDIO 'Napokon sam pokorila Srbiju,   tamo sam zvijezda!'  
<ivoks> !!!
<ivoks> tak da se zna
<rut> zvezda
<obruT> damn... nisam ni ja Kanadjanin ! a cijeli zivot mislio da jesam... 
<ivoks> ona je zvijezda
<rut> ona je ko seva .. k*****
<obruT> wtf je nikolina  pisek ?
<obruT> i zasto je ona relevantna ?
<obruT> jel zna iskompajlirat kernel ?
<obruT> slozit ipv6 RA ?
<ivoks> da se ne druzis tolko s gikovima...
<ivoks> znao bi da je ZVIJEZDA!
<rut> eto vidite sto se desava kad se previse gleda u skatulju . zene nam pocele na istok odlazit
<igustin> Infobip d.o.o. Pula traži Linux sistemaše http://is.gd/bHK60G
<CTCP3> idem se prijavit
<CTCP3> bas mi treba malo real iskustva
<igustin> i junio sistemce http://is.gd/Jh9qEj
<obruT> pih... s AWS-om nema iskustva :P dakle nist :P
<ivoks> buraz mi radi u infobipu
<jelly> cime se oni bave
<ivoks> bankama
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> to je dobro, siguran biznis
<ivoks> koliko sam skuzio, u biti su jedna od jacih IT firmi u HR
<ivoks> samo sto ne rade u HR toliko koliko rade vani
<ivoks> (i ne bi ih nazvao IT firmom)
<igustin> skoro sve rade za van
<ivoks> da
<igustin> mislim da bi u ovom trenutku trebali imati oko 600 ljudi
<ivoks> buraz veli da su vodeci u svijetu za taj posao kojim se bave
<ivoks> a sad...
<ivoks> da, 600 ih je
<igustin> npr. Viber radi code autorizaciju preko njih, i još neki tako veliki
<igustin> a to je samo dio
<ivoks> yup
<ivoks> burazu dali stan i auto u puli
<igustin> buraz ti radi u Infobipu? :O
<ivoks> da
<igustin> nice :)
<weshmashian> ajmo se svi javit :D
<ivoks> ali ne kao IT
<ivoks> on je vise sales rep :)
<igustin> ah
<ivoks> "Plaća od 2.200 eura bruto je jednostavno premalo novca. Uzmite u obzir da radimo za Božić, svaki drugi vikend i često noću. Svaki drugi kolega je pomoćno osoblje, a oni zarađuju između 1.200 i 1.800 eura bruto", prenos njemački list riječi razočaranog njegovatelja 
<jelly> bruto?
<ivoks> da, to je u njemackoj mizerija
<jelly> ako im uzmu poreza ko kod nas, to je jako malo
<ivoks> pa uzmu da, oko 50%
<ivoks> ali istocnjaci navalili
<ivoks> misle kako je 1200 eura neto bogatstvo
<ivoks> glupost je uvijek bila najveci ljudski neprijatelj :)
<jelly> je ak zivis u hrvatskoj
<jelly> cak ni tu nije bogatstvo, nego placa za pristojan zivot
<ivoks> govorimo o njemackoj, ne :)
<ivoks> ja u njemacku ne bi isao ni za 5000 eura
<jelly> ivoks: cek kad kod nas dodju rumunjski IT strucnjaci
<ivoks> ja radim za engleze :)
<jelly> na #d-o se nudio debian admin job za 70k godisnje u frankfurtu
<ivoks> eura?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> da, ne bi ni to uzeo :)
<ivoks> bolje mi je sad :D
<jelly> pa ak zivis uglavnom tu, definitivno
<jelly> al ovi nisu htjeli remote
<ivoks> ah, ljudi...
<ivoks> kolika je prosjecna placa u EU u IT-u?
<ivoks> recimo, za poziciju managera
<ivoks> White-collar employees with a gross annual income
<ivoks> of 50,000 EUR
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> veli da je 75000 eura u danskoj
<ivoks> losije
<ivoks> nego li 50,000 eura u belgiji
<ivoks> ne, krivo sam procitao
<jelly> sto sjevernije to skuplji zivot ali kvalitetnija socijala
<ivoks> zato sto je zivot skup
<ivoks> http://www.pendl.hu/hirek/salary-survey-in-the-cee-countries
<igustin> koliki od vas neće doći na Skupštinu (iz bilo kojeg razloga), ali bi bili online ako omogućimo streaming tipa hangout?
<hbogner> da se citiram sa linux.hr kanala, neee, samone hangouts, to je sranje nad sranjima i umire kad ej 10 ljudi istodobno
<jelly> :-D
 * jelly ionako 10 godina nije platio clanarinu
<igustin> jelly: nećemo ti ništa :)
<ivoks> Also according to the average height of all CEO's salaries on the second leadership level (EUR 60.000), Slovenia and Hungary share the second place. Even here the first place is taken by the Austrians, who have an average managerial salary EUR 117.600. On the fourth place is Romania with average salary in amount of EUR 57.800, followed by Czechs with EUR 54.500, Croatians with EUR 42.800, the lowest salaries are in Bulgaria and Slovakia and range betwe
<weshmashian> znaci moj plan bi i mogo proc - otic zivjet u Srbiju sa svojom placom )
<weshmashian> :)
<ivoks> 60.000 eura je prosjecna placa managera
<hbogner> weshmashian, put na posao i nazad bi te malo nazivcirao :D
<ivoks> to mi malo
<weshmashian> hbogner: neb' :P imam tu srecu da mogu radit remote :)
<jelly> ivoks: na sta ti spiskas 30k neto :-)
<ivoks> velim malo... mislio sam da je vise
<jelly> ah, to stoji
<hbogner> weshmashian, onda brzo u srbiju, sve je jeftinije :D
<ivoks> brijem da canonical nije ni svjestan koliko sam preplacen :)
<weshmashian> hbogner: as i was saying... :)
<weshmashian> ivoks: skreni im paznju na to, bit ce ti zahvalni :)
<Mmike> kaj ne radi infobip sa SMSovima?
<ivoks> ne, traziti cu vise
<ivoks> Mmike: radi
<weshmashian> Mmike: ajmo svi tam
<igustin> Mmike: sve više se orijentiraju i na druge service, SMS je polako na zalazu (osim u zemljama trećeg svijeta)
<Mmike> igustin, kad je, cca, skupstina?
 * Mmike se veseli pizzi :)
<igustin> htjeli bi onaj idući tjedan od 20.01.
<igustin> ali nema pizze za tebe
<Mmike> a zasto, ako smem da pitam?
<hbogner> Mmike, za tebe biftek a ne pizza
<hbogner> ili ustipci, pa biraj
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> to moze, naravno :)
<igustin> ne ne ne
<igustin> zabranila žena, rekla - dijeta
<ivoks> Mmike: nemoj se ubit
<Mmike> nisam planiro
<Mmike> bar ne jos ovih dana
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj? :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno
<Mmike> pred par dana mi je para iz rba u zabu dosla unutar 2-3 sata
<ivoks> od masnoce
<Mmike> a sad jos ne dolazi
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> ivoks, to su mitovi
<Mmike> bed su koljena
<Mmike> i kicma
<hbogner> Mmike, i to sto nevidis kolko ti vaga pokazuje :P
<SilverSpace> cak i u kunzumu ima za kupiti sd kartica
<drj_cro> Mmike: ping
<igustin> mislim da se Mmike otišao izvagati :)
<drj_cro> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<StephenS> mmike will made it
<ivoks> ovo je bolje od bitcoina
<ivoks> http://brixtonpound.org/what/why/
<hbogner> cool
<jelly> drzava Brixton
<jelly> ashes to ashes, fun to funky
<jelly> we know Major Tom's a junkie
<StephenS> ma sta kazes
<ivoks> arstechnica se raspala
<ivoks> ah, istinski html
<ivoks> bez cssa
<ivoks> i javascripta
<StephenS> jQuery4life
<StephenS> node.js4life
<ivoks> getA.life
<jelly> StephenS: nisi vidio koga imaju na valuti
<StephenS> koga
<jelly> pogledaj
<StephenS> necu
<jelly> onda pati bez da znas o cem se radi
<ivoks> Status:Trenutno u servisu
<StephenS> necu
<ivoks> aleluja
<StephenS> UF BEJBI
<StephenS> kako si 
<StephenS> :D:
<StephenS> ::D::
<StephenS> ::K::A::K::O::S::I::
<ivoks> idem ca
<CTCP3> ok, sad mozemo nastavit o rudarenju :>
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: kaj si slozio
<CTCP3> nis, al ni neda mi se
<CTCP3> samo mi nije jasno zake sporije radi ovisno o nacinu kak ga pokrenes
<CTCP3> nema logike
 * igustin here we go again
<CTCP3> pa to je jednostavno zanimljivo
<CTCP3> neovisno o rudarenju
<CTCP3> mozda je i nekakav bug u Ubuntuu
<CTCP3> napravim *.sh skriptu i pokrenem je iz terminala s potpuno istim postavkama i radi 10% sporije
<CTCP3> neg kad puknem direkt naredbu u terminal
<CTCP3> pito sam vise ljudi i svi vele da nema sanse za to
<CTCP3> i da nema logike
<CTCP3> a ja isprobo do sad jedno 30 puta :D
 * jelly-home se ovaj pu nece navuci
<CTCP3> :D
<CTCP3> gui fakat sux
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<rut> CTCP3 nedaj se 
 * CTCP3 je dobio dobar recept od Mmike xD
<SilverSpace> kaj kuhate 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> prze mintalice sve mi se cini :)
<jelly-home> podravka juhu
<CTCP3> spalili smo ono smece X-e
<CTCP3> gui
<SilverSpace> generacije nepismenih http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/dacima-vec-u-5-razredu-dopustaju-da-pisu-samo-velikim-slovima-914270
<weshmashian> kad smo kod pizdarija, kak najlakse ugradit dodatni vent u xbox 360? :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: pogledat na youtube :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: mi 1982 nismo ucili krasopis, a buraz 10 godina ranije jest
<jelly-home> dan danas ne znam pisati spojena slova u jednom potezu jer smo ucili slovo po slovo
<weshmashian> same here, samo kaj nemam buraza :0
<weshmashian> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: iskreno kad si zadnji puta uzeo olovku u ruke i napisao dvije recenice 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pred tjedan dana, mijenjao adresu na policiji ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP3> jedno je krasopis, drugo su pisana slova
<jelly-home> CTCP3: ta pisana slova koja smo ucili nisu pisana
<jelly-home> u krasopisu se ucilo drzati potez kroz cijelu rijec
<SilverSpace> i u pisanima 
<jelly-home> samo teoretski
<CTCP3> http://mis.element.hr/fajli/937
<CTCP3> pisana slova
<SilverSpace> http://www.ingotk.estranky.cz/img/mid/210/b-abc-5--es.jpg
<jelly-home> CTCP3: da, ta su prakticki beskorisna jer su ligature neefikasne
<SilverSpace> krasopis
<CTCP3> to su "ukrasna"
<jelly-home> CTCP3: cak vidis da je dijete crtalo posebno svako slovo u "Stari" u zadnjem retku
<SilverSpace> da
<CTCP3> pa ne mora cijeli rijec bit u "jednom komadu"
<jelly-home> onda nije pisano
<SilverSpace> je 
<CTCP3> mislim da ni nemres bas sve u jednom komadu
<jelly-home> ali... onda nema koristi od ligatura, mozes tako crtati i jedno po jedno slovo bez spojeba
<jelly-home> spojeva* 
<SilverSpace> naptimjet slovo t nemres u komadu 
<CTCP3> djecaci
<CTCP3> to isto
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: dijete ovdje nije tari od Stari u jednom potezu napisalo
<SilverSpace> pa ni ne treba 
<jelly-home> crtice i tocke se stave naknadno nakon rijeci, a ne nakon svakog slova
<CTCP3> a kak spojis e i c u jednom potezu
<SilverSpace> nije istina 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ako ne treba, onda cijela stvar nema svrhe
<jelly-home> ne olaksava ti pisanje
<SilverSpace> kak nema 
<CTCP3> boli ruka ak moras u komadu napisat rijec :>
<jelly-home> ne boli
<jelly-home> tako brze pises, a opet imas pauzu izmedju svake rijeci
<jelly-home> koja je svrha pisanih slova, osim da muce djecu u skoli?
<StephenS> ja znam sve
<StephenS> pisano: cirilicu i latinicu
<StephenS> stampano: cirlicu i latinicu
<StephenS> I'm so advanced.
<CTCP3> a japanski?
<StephenS> znam da brojim do deset
<StephenS> to sam ucio na karate-u
<CTCP3> samo
<StephenS> wuuuhuu
<rut> StephenS како си ти мени ?
<StephenS> dobro sam
<StephenS> kako si ti
<rut> СтепхенС добро . иде :)
<CTCP3> meni je ovo licilo ko neka psovka
<CTCP3> СтепхенС добро
<rut> ЦТЦП3 незнас ти тай йезик :)
<StephenS> opa
<StephenS> ovaj zna i ruski
<rut> СтепхенС стара гарда :П
<CTCP3> vidi se da ste si vas dva "svoji"
<CTCP3> istocna braca
<StephenS> јел да
<jelly-home> bas su se nasli
<StephenS> а шта си ти
<StephenS> западна браћа
<rut> йеллы имас и ти новог френда . зар не ?
<StephenS> па де одлучи се
<StephenS> немој мешати писма
<StephenS> ццц
<rut> ili prijevod jelly imas i ti novog frenda :)
<SilverSpace> $/#"!/#"!
<CTCP3> DžÐ DžÐ DžÐ DžÐ DžÐ DžÐ
<StephenS> ђе ће он то сконтати
<StephenS> немој мешати
<jelly-home> Пише се Ђели
<StephenS> odakle si rut
<StephenS> Piše se Đeli
<SilverSpace> hajde pisite da vas cjeli svet rarume 
<StephenS> ahajhaah
<rut> okolica VZ 
<StephenS> SilverSpace ne razume
<rut> ne mixam 
<StephenS> силверспаце
<StephenS> јел ме разумеш мало а
<jelly-home> StephenS: nadimak je naime od prezimena
<StephenS> не знам ја
<StephenS> ја знам да си ти медуза
<rut> ucio je jesam al sam je zaboravio 
<StephenS> за остало нисам сигуран
<rut> xchat je zato zna dobro pisat :)
<rut> a google translate prevada upravo :P
<StephenS> па кај са
<StephenS> д
<StephenS> не разумеш ме без х чата
<StephenS> аууу
<StephenS> па што ћемо сад
<StephenS> радити хмммм
<jelly-home> hmmm
<StephenS> kakvi su to protesti u hr
<StephenS> zbog cirilice lmao
<rut> ovo na #linuxzasve.com je djecji vrtic 
<StephenS> mi u rs imamo madjare sa njihovim pismom i niko se ne buni
<rut> StephenS pa jel se ko zali na tebe ovdje :P
<StephenS> pa ne ovde
<StephenS> ali u HR generalno
<StephenS> jel si cuo sto Severina dobija index.hr
<rut> jelly-home ce o tome vise .. on voli politiku 
<rut> nemoj mi nju spominjat . o njoj nemam bas ljepo misljenje 
<StephenS> zasto
<jelly-home> da, od ruta nemoj ocekivati nista sto zahtijeva koristenje mozga
<StephenS> ima lep kucni snimak
<StephenS> ahahahah
<SilverSpace> rut: nije ti dala ? :)
<rut> StephenS seva bi tebi dala sigurno 
<StephenS> ko je seva?
<rut> severina
<StephenS> kaze se Seve
<jelly-home> StephenS: protesti nisu zbog cirilice, nego zbog stvari koje im se namecu iz Zagreba
<rut> SilverSpace da i dade nebi ja 
<StephenS> jelly-home a sta se to namece
<jelly-home> cirilica na dvojezicnim tablama je samo jos jedna stvar u nizu
<rut> StephenS ukratko netko je usro prije par godina i sad kad treba postivat zakon sad su problemi 
<rut> i the end
<jelly-home> a ovdje svake 4 godine kad se promijene crveni i plavi oni novi moraju zapisati teren
<jelly-home> jesu hdz plavi?  mislim da jesu
<rut> i tako ce biti svake 4 ili 8g :) 
<StephenS> jel vama bolje od kada ste u EU?
<jelly-home> StephenS: HA.  Haha.
<StephenS> pa kako nije
<jelly-home> isto je
<StephenS> nemate vize, mozete da putujete gde hocete
<StephenS> nema carina
<rut> StephenS je bolje mi je jer sad mogu sa osobnom u RS po cigarete koje su 50% jeftinije 
<jelly-home> nema carina do 200-300 eura
<rut> samo radi otga
<rut> *toga
<CTCP3> jesu za USA i dalje vize?
<SilverSpace> prednosti i mane na jednoj i drugoj strani ima puno
<StephenS> republiku srpsku?
<rut> Srbiju
<jelly-home> StephenS: a ko je trebao putovati, putovao je i prije
<StephenS> meh to i ja kontam
<StephenS> iako nismo u EU ja mogu ici gde hocu
<StephenS> pa sta je onda povlastica sto ste u eu
<StephenS> niste usli samo eto tako da se kaze
<CTCP3> to da mozes rec da si u EU
<StephenS> lol
<rut> da placamo 30mil eura clanstvo (ili koliko vec)
<CTCP3> bome jesmo
<jelly-home> pa eto, kapne neka para iz fondova ako se slozi dobar projekt.  Navodno
<StephenS> znaci u prevodu tuga
<jelly-home> moze se narucit mobitel od svercera iz Spanjolske a da se ne plati carina
<jelly-home> i tako neke sitnice
 * igustin omg
<SilverSpace> igustin: kaj sad :)
<rut> StephenS koliko je malboro kod vas ?
<StephenS> ne znam ne pusim 
<jelly-home> StephenS: mi smo 5-8 godina ranije poceli uvoditi hrpu zakona koji su napravili puno losih stvari za domacu raju; limite na ribolov, poljoprivredu, pun kufer blesavih i nesto korisnih propisa
<CTCP3> navodno nam sad vise ljudi oce poslat narudzbe s ebaya
<CTCP3> ne svi, al vise
<rut> pa valjda znas otprilike 
<StephenS> 100
<jelly-home> talijani sad mogu vise ribe izlovit kod nas nego mi... ovaj put i legalno
<igustin> SilverSpace: ništa, ništa... čitam i ne vjerujem, ali neću se navući ;)
<rut> sto 100 .. dinara ?
<StephenS> kuna
<CTCP3> jelly-home : zato jer nemamo politicare vec idiote i dupelisce
<CTCP3> nemaju jebenog pojma o diplomaciji
<rut> aj ne j****
<jelly-home> takve smo si sami izabrali
<StephenS> znaci tako a
<CTCP3> srbi su tu jaci i pametniji 100x od nas
<SilverSpace> igustin: uzmi kokice i uzivaj :D
<StephenS> ma gde smo jaci
<StephenS> doduse ovaj premijer hapsi sad sve redom u srbiji
<rut> igustin zanimljivo ?
<rut> igustim da preselimo na linux.hr raspravu ?
<CTCP3> StephenS u vanjskoj politici 100x
 * hbogner misli da ce uzeti neko pivo a ne kokice
<jelly-home> CTCP3: hm, sa ebayjem nisam nikad imao problema
<StephenS> ali vi imate bolje zakone
<StephenS> mozete da otvarate devizne racune u inostranstvu
<StephenS> imate paypal
<jelly-home> StephenS: jebes to ako se ne provode tamo di treba
<StephenS> imate svasta nesto sto mi nemamo
<CTCP3> jelly-home : ma sprdam se na ove eufanatike koji su dizali EU u nebeske visine zbog takvih sitnica
<igustin> SilverSpace: ma da, imam zanimljivijih stvari za raditi, odoh off s IRC-a ;) glavno da ste vi ontopic :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pivce za zivce :)
<igustin> rut: prejako, smao naprijed
<CTCP3> sitnica i osobnih koristi
<StephenS> pa dovoljno
<StephenS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christie_Brinkley
<rut> igustin nije sve on topic u zivotu .. to bi ti valjda trebao znati 
<SilverSpace> igustin: ovdje odavno niko nije ontopic :)
<StephenS> kako izgleda likus u 60-oj godini jujujuju http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christie_Brinkley
<CTCP3> StephenS : da, treba dat guze zato da mozes imat paypal
<StephenS> likusa*
<jelly-home> CTCP3: gledao po ljeti butike u Puli, robu drze 2-3x skuplju od iste marke u Londonu, c'mon
<igustin> rut: točno, ali politika... pljuc
<rut> igustin slazem se . 
<CTCP3> StephenS : plastika xD
<jelly-home> CTCP3: tu bi se dalo spustit cijene i namlatit lovu, samo bi te ostali vlasnici zamrzili
<DomaMuffin> ovo je jedan od mozda tri kanala di se mozete zajebavati s oba pisma, a da vise od pola ljudi na kanalu zna sve procitati :) 
<rut> i da te odmah ne baniraju muffin 
<jelly-home> хау јес ноу
<StephenS> na #ubuntu-rs svi znaju oba pisma;d
<jelly-home> StephenS: kad ih jos uvijek ucite ;-)
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: pola njih su klinci koji ne bi skuzili razliku izmedju chebeat i deke :) 
<StephenS> lol
<DomaMuffin> ovdje je optimum starosti :) 
<SilverSpace> StephenS: kaj vas ima dvojica :P
<DomaMuffin> *chebeta
<DomaMuffin> sunac mu
<DomaMuffin> Idem vidit el ce mi hyperv bit' dobar i dat' butnut onaj stik sta sam radio :) 
<OneKorea> cpbNja
<SilverSpace> suncece mu presvetlo
<jelly-home> OneKorea: ha, imao sam ircII skriptu za to
 * SilverSpace ce pocet lokat rakiju od DomaMuffin aaaa zbog vas na kanalu 
<StephenS> ma odo gledat film
<StephenS> escape plan sa svarcenergoremo
<jelly-home> -rw-r--r-- 1 jelly users 1769 Oct 16  1995 Phoenix/ciril.irc
<StephenS> i toni montanom
<StephenS> aka roki balboa
<OneKorea> nisam srbin, nisam star, naučio čirilicu solo jer je lagana i jer imam internet frendove iz zemalja Istočne Evrope
<StephenS> aka silverster stalone
<CTCP3> ebote, ja 2 tjedna nisam pogledo film
<CTCP3> jer se jebem s mintalicama
<DomaMuffin> Dreku sam pljusku dal. 'oce USB thumbdrive, ali samo kao pass-through storage device, ne kao boot media .. 
<jelly-home> CTCP3: džaba bilo konja vranih
<DomaMuffin> Ako me zivot primora na virtualbox, plakat cu
<rut> yeaaa . sutra rtl kockica :)
<rut> 11.1 u 11.01min
<StephenS> kaj je to
<jelly-home> tv kanal za djecu
<StephenS> lmao
<jelly-home> novi!
<StephenS> a kako se zvao stari
<StephenS> rtl kuckica
<jelly-home> StephenS: eto... vi imate Moje Male Ponije, mi nemamo
<OneKorea> branko
<StephenS> moje male sta?
<hbogner> StephenS, u kom si gradu?
 * DomaMuffin mora sutra na postu po maxtv uredjaj, poopustio je. I po ventilatore!!
<StephenS> novom sadu
<rut> branko kockica je bio zakon 
<rut> ratatatiraaaaaaaaaaa
<hbogner> nemoj srat, gde?
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq4LhT_heE8
<StephenS> u njujorku gradu
<DomaMuffin> Branko Kockica aka The Drunken Master
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Moj mali poni uvodna spica (SRB), Views: 20872, Rating: 93.84615%
<StephenS> radim zivim a i saamo radim
<StephenS> eee ali vi nemate ekrema
<jelly-home> hm.
<jelly-home> Imali smo Vidovitog Milana neko vrijeme
<jelly-home> na posudbu
<OneKorea> njega tjeraju sim tam
<StephenS> ahahhahaha
<StephenS> secam se tog retarda
<OneKorea> bio je na svakoj TV 
<StephenS> on je vas ili nas?
<hbogner> on je niciji :D
<OneKorea> vaš, al pravi se da je naš
<StephenS> lol
<OneKorea> al dobar je bio, bar se nasmijes malo. za razliku od ovih astro govana sto pustaju sad na rtl, novoj u sitne sate
<jelly-home> oh dear.  Nightmare Moon je Ždrebica Meseca, što se da jako krivo interpretirati
<hbogner> "To download The Open Data Institute’s Friday Lunchtime Lectures, you need to have iTunes." *?"!#$#"
<DomaMuffin> Ahaha, pda, Meseceva Devica bi bilo glupo :D
<hbogner> ps masters
<SilverSpace> nema nam vise Željko Malnar to su bile noci 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, on je bio medjunarodno gledan
<SilverSpace> takvog vise nikad ne bu
<obruT> kuhalo ili vodu, pitanje je sad...
<hbogner> pricali mi u NS da su ga gledali vsaki vikend
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vez7L7NpBtk
<datase`> rut: Title: Branko Kockica - U svetu postoji jedno carstvo, Views: 312607, Rating: 94.920636%
<OneKorea> Malnar je bio ljudina. 
<OneKorea> nema mu ravnog
<rut> tako je 
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amwCVl2t6qc
<datase`> rut: Title: Cezar se predozirao, Views: 163214, Rating: 95.15152%
<StephenS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LSLjU2-3lQ
<datase`> StephenS: Title: branko kockica-mate,mate,matika, Views: 1313023, Rating: 85.30612%
<StephenS> mate matematika to je prava nauka
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYK9NoYnjW0
<datase`> rut: Title: Bičevanje Cezara, Views: 13333, Rating: 84.51612%
<StephenS> gle sto ga hejtaju
<rut> najaci cezar
<StephenS> cezar
<StephenS> sta taj glumi
<rut> pogledaj oba klipa
<rut> odoh 
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/mbSWE165vKE?t=1m42s
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Que Locura - Modelos!, Views: 564597, Rating: 82.51366%
<Sjemenistarac> pozdrav, imao sam nekih problema sa instalacijom Ubuntua drito na računar, pa bi pokušao virtualizirati. Koji software za virtualizaciju preporučate?
<DomaMuffin> Dolaze mi 2 ventilatora za kuciste, crtez kucista je na http://i40.tinypic.com/ruqtc6.png , gdje bi vi stavili ventilatore ? jedan modul moze van ( to je HDD cagek)
<DomaMuffin> Sjemenistarac, probaj s virtualizatorom koji vec imas, ako neki imas. 
<DomaMuffin> Sjemenistarac: koji OS sad koristis, a trebao bi instalirati virtualizator na njega ?
<Sjemenistarac> win8
<DomaMuffin> Sjemenistarac: ubuntu radi bez frke na hyper-vu
<DomaMuffin> Ali neces moci highres/fullscreen tjerati
<DomaMuffin> ako ti je terminal dovoljan, onda sve vec imas
<DomaMuffin> Na vboxu radi i fullscreen, ali se mroas malo zezati s 16:9 rezolucijom
<DomaMuffin> U vmware playeru sve radi, odma' :) 
<Sjemenistarac> onda cu vmare :D
<Sjemenistarac> ma krenuo bi se malo učit i zezat s ubuntuom
<Sjemenistarac> a htio sam clean install
<Sjemenistarac> ali se toliko zakompliciralo
<Sjemenistarac> da sam odustao 
<Sjemenistarac> bio sam bez računala 5 dana :D
<DomaMuffin> E, al u njemu je bilo nesto da moras biti stalno logiran na hostu .. ne sjecam se, ali procitaj malo prije nego instaliras, znam da je neka caka bila
<DomaMuffin> CTCP3: je stalno bez bar jednog racunala :P
<Sjemenistarac> meni je ovo trenutno jedino :D
<Sjemenistarac> a prokrastinacija i FB ne smiju ostati zapostavljeni :P
<Sjemenistarac> OMG
<Sjemenistarac> ima i unity mode :O
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: VirtualBox
<Sjemenistarac> znaci vbox? :D
<jelly-home> Sjemenistarac: serverska ili desktop virtualizacija?
<Sjemenistarac> desktop, za drkanje i učenje kući 
<jelly-home> virtualbox je najbesplatniji i mozda najjednostavniji za desktop
<Sjemenistarac> osnove
<Sjemenistarac> aha, krenuo sam sa vmare zbog ove fore da mi integrira ubuntu u windows
 * jelly-home pojma nema kak radi besplatni vmware player
<Sjemenistarac> ma vbox cemo onda :D
<Sjemenistarac> onda ubuntu pokrecem kad se digne win, jel tako?
<Sjemenistarac> i on koristi odredjen postotak resursa za svoj rad, a kad je virtualizacija ugasena, sve koristi računar?
<Sjemenistarac> tj. primarni os
<igustin> naravno
<igustin> ne samo to, nego možeš podesiti koliko da virtualka uzme resursa
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: znaš za gotove image virtualki?
<Sjemenistarac> igustin, ne znam :D
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: na virtualboxes.org imaš gotove predinstalirane distre
<igustin> skineš, raspakiraš i pokreneš
<igustin> nema instalacije i podešavanja
<Sjemenistarac> probat ću ovako instalirati
<igustin> u nekima su ti već instalirani i guest additionsi
<Sjemenistarac> ma ne bi baš htio sve dobiti na izvolte 
<igustin> ok :)
<Sjemenistarac> 12.04 je zadnji LTS?
<Sjemenistarac> da taj skidam ili moze i 13.10
<DomaMuffin> Sjemenistarac: ne treba ti LTS ako brijes razvaliti tu virtualku testiranjem :) 
<DomaMuffin> nego, 1 ili 2 , anyone ? http://i40.tinypic.com/28qrvxy.png
<CTCP3> naravno da 2
<Sjemenistarac> da, 2 
<CTCP3> grafa ce bolje rudarit
<Sjemenistarac> odvodit ce ti vise topline s GPU
<CTCP3> think kao rudar
<Sjemenistarac> x86 ili amd64?
<CTCP3> 64
<CTCP3> 86 je za njubove
<CTCP3> ocu rec, amatere
<Sjemenistarac> znaci, 86 :D
<CTCP3> xD
<igustin> više je bolje :)
<Sjemenistarac> a sta rudarite?
<Sjemenistarac> sto kazete na dogecoin
<Sjemenistarac> imam par računala na poslu i bespla struju
<CTCP3> jelly-home je strucnjak za dogecoin
<Sjemenistarac> pa sam kontao to upogoniti da rudari
<DomaMuffin> Sjemenistarac: nemoj samo o tome ovdje :D
<jelly-home> such wow
<DomaMuffin> Iruda ti, nosi tu pricu na #litecoin :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<Sjemenistarac> :D
<CTCP3> jelly-home najvise voli rudarit dogecoin, kolko sam zapamtio
<jelly-home> ono sto ja volim rudarit nije za pricu na kanalu di moze biti maloljetnika
<SilverSpace> da a CTCP3 bi rudario ali ne zna :)
<DomaMuffin> Mute jelly-home , quick ! 
<jelly-home> ho ho ho
<SilverSpace> bemti danas susjeda bila kod mene a mene nije bilo doma 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: si zalostan zato kaj je zgodna ili obicno donese kolace ? :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: da ti cuvam stan dok te nema
<jelly-home> i zgodna i kolaci je dobro
<DomaMuffin> ^^^
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> a sta ako, ne usudim se ni pomislit... je zgodna I nosi kolace
<SilverSpace> vis pedera sad bi pomogli oko babe 
 * jelly-home printa marry me znak za svaki slucaj
<SilverSpace> al nece oko ljinuxa
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: linux je bezveze,
<jelly-home> s/,//
<DomaMuffin> "vis pedera sad bi pomogli oko babe" .. ovo je krivo na toliko nacina .. http://imgur.com/FNn87RO
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: jos je i mlada :P
<Sjemenistarac> nije mi instalirao vbox, je li moguće biti toliko nesposoban :D
 * SilverSpace ne smije sliku staviti 
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ?
<Sjemenistarac> ma samo sam vidio finish screen, kao nije uspio
<Sjemenistarac> evo sad sam ponovno i hoće :D
<DomaMuffin> Kak su danasnja racunala preizvrsna. 
<DomaMuffin> Ti si sad 2x instalirao os, ja jos nisam odlucio nhocu ici zapaliti cigaru ili ne 
<DomaMuffin> pre-izvr-sna !
<tonil> Sjemenistarac, zanimljiv nick
<igustin> ne treba ni 3 puta ponoviti instalaciju
<CTCP3> Sjemenistarac : stavi Yubuntu
<igustin> ima majnera u kernelu?
<Sjemenistarac> sta je yubuntu, pobogu?
<Sjemenistarac> i jel mu dosta 1gb memorije ili da sibnem vise'
<DomaMuffin> Nista nista :D
<CTCP3> balkanski Ubuntu
<CTCP3> komunist edition
<jelly-home> CTCP3: di se to skine
<Sjemenistarac> dolazi sa predinstaliranim uvredama za youtube kanale i kolekcijom ex yu rocka ? :D
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: koliko imaš na hostu?
<Sjemenistarac> 4gige
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: daj mu 1 za početak
<jelly-home> a koji je host OS?
<igustin> ovisi što ćeš raditi, ali imaš dovoljno na hostu
<igustin> w8
<Sjemenistarac> w8
<jelly-home> hm
<DomaMuffin> Daj mu 2 , nek windowsi crknu. Ionako se neces ni vracati vise u njih (osim greskom) ! 
<CTCP3> jelly-home : skines obicni Ubuntu i stavis si srp i cekic za background
<igustin> ostat će malo za w8?
<igustin> :)
<CTCP3> i petokraku
<jelly-home> CTCP3: ☭ komplikovano 
<Sjemenistarac> ma krenuo sam ja sa clean installom ubuntua
<Sjemenistarac> ali je to otislo u honduras
<Sjemenistarac> pa sam par dana zivio samo na live verziji 
<jelly-home> CTCP3: da hocu komplikovano stavio bi Debian!
<Sjemenistarac> 30GB enough?
<igustin> ili arch :)
<CTCP3> Sjemenistarac : budi PRO kao ja pa instaliraj cijeli Ubuntu na usb stick
<CTCP3> pa da te vidim
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: i previše
<DomaMuffin> Sjemenistarac: ako ce ti w8 biti samo virtualizator, a sve ces raditi u linjari (dok je upaljena) , slobodno joj daj i 3GB. Sigurno radi u redu.
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: al' dinamički
<Sjemenistarac> pa cilj je prijeci kroz x na samo linux 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> CTCP3, ti jesi? :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: otrove :*
<CTCP3> Mmike pda, ovo runnam sa usb sticka xD
<igustin> gle njega kako izmigolji svako malo
<Sjemenistarac> daje mi samo 8gb, ne mogu to jos mijenjat
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ? naravno na možeš
<igustin> koliko imaš slobodno na hostu?
<igustin> valjda dovoljno na računalu s w8
<Sjemenistarac> 700 
<igustin> :D
<igustin> lol
<igustin> upiši ručno veličinu
<Sjemenistarac> nema te opcije
<Sjemenistarac> do not add, create i use existing
<igustin> ma Å¡ta...? :S
<SilverSpace> da niste nesto pobrkali 
<igustin> sec
<Sjemenistarac> ma vald cu moc uniejt kad izaberem tip
<Sjemenistarac> VDI izabirem?
<igustin> a, ti si još tu
<igustin> da
<igustin> vdi dinamički
<igustin> pa veličinu
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, a? :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, ja isto :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, s time da sam prvo bio konj pa sam instalirao drito na stick]
<CTCP3> o/
<Mmike> pa onda apt-get install ovo-ono
<Mmike> matereti koliko je to trajalo
<Mmike> e, onda sam to sve instalirao u virtualbox
<CTCP3> Mmike : zar moze i drugacije? xDD
<Mmike> slozio sve sto treba
<igustin> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> i onda samo iskopirao na stick
<Mmike> masu brze :)
<CTCP3> ja sam sve na sticku radio, ceko po pol sata da se driveri skompajliraju :DD
<Sjemenistarac> e gdje sad ucitam image od ubuntua?
<igustin> Mmike: pa koji je tebi base host OS?
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ? sad nigdje
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: nisi li rekao da ćeš ga sam instalirati?
<Mmike> igustin, linux
<Sjemenistarac> pa kontao sam da negdje importam :D
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: koji image? misliš od instalacije?
<Sjemenistarac> da
<Mmike> igustin, da, lxc, debbootrrap, qemu, jbg :) 
<StephenS> jel si ti piletina sveza
<Mmike> ovo mi bilo lakse nekak
<StephenS> ili stara
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ne, ono je gotov, samo ga prijaviš
<StephenS> mmikey
<StephenS> will made it
<Sjemenistarac> igustin, ma gdje ga prijavim? :D
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ali Å¡to? instalacijski ISO image Ubuntua ili gotov vbox image s virtualboxes? :)
<Sjemenistarac> znaci, sad sam kreirao profil gdje sam postavios sve postavke
<Sjemenistarac> ali me nigdje nije pitao sto da instalira
<Sjemenistarac> koji OS
<igustin> ok, ti si sad kreirao mašinu
<igustin> sad dalje radiš kao na fizičkoj mašini - uzmeš CD ISO i prijaviš ga pod CD drive i pokreneš virtualku da se zbuta s toga
<igustin> imaš ISO Ubuntu instalacije?
<Sjemenistarac> yep
<igustin> odi pod settings - storage - IDE controller - pod CD drive i prikači su ISO image Ubuntua
<igustin> aka virtual CD/DVD disk image file
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: jesi?
<Sjemenistarac> nece
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: što neće?
<Sjemenistarac>  Result Code:  VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005) Component:  Medium Interface:  IMedium {05f2bbb6-a3a6-4fb9-9b49-6d0dda7142ac} Callee:  IVirtualBox {fafa4e17-1ee2-4905-a10e-fe7c18bf5554} Callee RC:  VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80BB0001)
<igustin> di si zapeo?
<Sjemenistarac> ne mogu naci gdje da ucitam ISO
<Mmike> idem si nainstalirat novi laptop
<Sjemenistarac> http://prntscr.com/2i7nul
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: klikni na ikonicu CD-a desno gore
<igustin> desno od "IDE secondary master"
<Sjemenistarac> jesam
<Sjemenistarac> i baca gornju gresk
<igustin> sec
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: jel' to ISO image Ubuntua sigurno? kako se točno zove fajl?
<Sjemenistarac> tek sad vidim da ima 56MB
<Sjemenistarac> znaci da nesto nije islo kako treba :/
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: koruptan ISO
<igustin> da
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: skini ponovo ili imaš već?
<Sjemenistarac> skinut cu ponovno, imam samo predinstalirane na sticku
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ugl tu prijaviš taj ISO i upališ virtualku, dalje kao na svakom računalu
<Sjemenistarac> nema beda :D
<Sjemenistarac> cim skine
<igustin> ok, viči ako zapneš
<Sjemenistarac> volim ovakve petke: netko vani pije i jebe nešto, ja se jebem s virtualkom <3
<igustin> ...a netko i radi ;)
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: mogu pitat odakle takav nick? :)
 * tonil se isto pita
<DomaMuffin> treba stavit' na USB3 stick, milina
<SilverSpace> kak iz qemu virtualke na net
<Sjemenistarac> ma to je neka interna zajebancija 
<Sjemenistarac> iz dana kada sam mislio da je FFDI moguća opcija za studiranje :D
<igustin> :)
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: i umjesto FFDI upisao si...?
<Sjemenistarac> strojarstvo D:
<tonil> Sjemenistarac, ja sam inace bio tamo dvije godine
<tonil> ne u ffdi
<Sjemenistarac> KB?
<tonil> vec u sjemenistu
<igustin> ha?
<tonil> isao  sam u fratarsku klasicnu gimnaziju
<Sjemenistarac> katoličko bogoslovni?
<igustin> tonil: di?
<Sjemenistarac> i ja sam upisao isusovacku
<Sjemenistarac> ali sam se ispisao nakon 2h :D
<tonil> igustin, jedna od strozih sinj :D
<tonil> hehe
<Sjemenistarac> klasicne gimnazije su stvarno vrh 
<tonil> ja nisam mogao izdrzati vise od dvije godine
<tonil> latinski me dotuka
<Sjemenistarac> ja sam tada mislio da je dovoljno da proučiš svu filozofije od antičke do današnje
<Sjemenistarac> da bi spoznao svijet :D
<Sjemenistarac> bla bla :D
<tonil> hihi slazem se
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ide taj ISO?
<Sjemenistarac> 44%
<tonil> igustin, imas iskustva sa klasicnim gimnazijama pa si pitao?
<Sjemenistarac> sad sam mišljenja da ako se stvarno zelis prosrati, moras zavrsiti fakultet. a ako zelis ispasti vrhunski idiot, moras političke nauke ili filoozfiju završit :D
<igustin> tonil: imam, poprilična, na više načina :) ali nisam išao u takvu školu
<Sjemenistarac> iako zalim: 15 muških na 56 žena :D
<igustin> lol
<Sjemenistarac> tonil, odusta si od sjemeništa?
<Sjemenistarac> sad si na teologiji? :D
<igustin> :)
<tonil> hehe sjecam se kad mi dozlogrdilo prevađat sve te puste tekstove sa latinskog i staro grckog da sam dosta vremena prove trazeci ko pravi alkemicar softwera koji bi to u nekoj mjeri obaljavljao umjesto mene al bez uspijeha
<tonil> Sjemenistarac, lol
<tonil> Sjemenistarac, sad sam trenutno na privatnom faksu
<Sjemenistarac> kojem?
<tonil> nema veze sa teologijom vise informatika i ekonomija
<tonil> menađžment informacijskih sustava trenutno studiram
<Sjemenistarac> a dobro :D
<Sjemenistarac> pošto je godina?
<igustin> ovisi koje ocjene želiš :D
<Sjemenistarac> hahaha :D
<tonil> 27k kuna ali izadje me vise sa gorivom posto svako treci dan livam benzine 200 kuna
<tonil> haha igustin da bar
<Sjemenistarac> i kako trziste reagira na privatne fakultete?
<igustin> ne znam za taj, ali ono što čujem za neke druge privatne... i kad vidim s kojim znanjem i ocjenama neki završavaju... bljuv
<tonil> Sjemenistarac,  al mislim jos nastavit pomorski paralelno sa ovim,pa cu vidjet kako ce ispast
<Sjemenistarac> samo udaraj :D
<Sjemenistarac> ekonomija i tehnika su divna stvar :D
<Sjemenistarac> ako se uspiješ uhljebit :D
<tonil> igustin, kakvo misljenje imas o VERN-u?
<Sjemenistarac> zato i pitam za trziste
<Sjemenistarac> jer koliko cujem po pricama
<Sjemenistarac> VERN upišeš kad već znaš da ti ćaća ima firmu ili dovoljno utjecaja da te uvali negdje :D
<Sjemenistarac> ali to su opet seoske priče
<tonil> igustin, cek sad se sjetio kakav je onaj privatan faks sta je kao dobio certifikat od fer-a nesto kao privatno racunarstvo u zagrebu
<igustin> tonil: Algebra
<igustin> tonil: VERN polovično, više negativnih komentara nego pozitivnih
<igustin> ali općenito - ovisi kako se postaviš, ako želiš nešto naučit - naučite ćeš bez obzira, a ako želiš linijom manjeg otpora... teško ćeš pasti :/
<Sjemenistarac> ajd dok se ovo skida: zašto mi je uzeo samo 12MB kao grafiku? čini mi se da nije preopoznao grafićku 
<tonil> da kakva su iskustva sa tom algebrom
<Sjemenistarac> *čku
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: to ti je predložio, možeš mijenjati ali za 2D desktop ne treba više
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: nema prepoznavanja, grafička je virtualna, ne fizička
<Sjemenistarac> aha :D
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: eventualno ti može 3D proslijediti, ali nisam to baš koristio
<Sjemenistarac> ma dobro, valjat će i ovo za prčkanje 
<igustin> naravno
<igustin> možeš i povećati
<Sjemenistarac> a kako radim sharing izmedju ubuntua i w8?
<igustin> stavi guest additions i moći ćeš rezoluciju proizvoljno skalirati, što je super za neka testiranja
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: imaš shared folders kroz sam vbox, to je najjednostavnije
<Sjemenistarac> e da
<Sjemenistarac> na poslu shaream winxp i ubuntu
<Sjemenistarac> preko mreze
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ali možeš i na bilo koji drugi način kako inače umrežavaš dva kompa, npr. Sambom
<SilverSpace> passwd mi neda promjeniti pass kaze da mi je glup pass ili da je kratak
<tonil> igustin, htio sam te pitati kakva su iskustva sa studentima iz algebre
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: vidi pod settings od virtualke odjeljak "shared folders"
<Sjemenistarac> imam machine folders :D
<Mmike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193643
<igustin> tonil: uglavnoom dobra, ali znam uglavnom studente koji stvarno rade i žele učiti
<igustin> tonil: ne znam koliko popuštaju samo da se prođe
<tonil> inace jedini tip sa FER-a kojeg postujem je voras,ali ima i gori svakakvih krnjevala frend mi nema pojma o matematici a fiziku je na zupanijskom natjecanju prepisiva sa mementa i prolazi elektrotehniku gore ko od sale
<igustin> tonil: ali općenito solidan faks, znam neke koji predaju tamo
<Sjemenistarac> gdje gori?
<Sjemenistarac> Voras je onaj sto je bio kandidat P. stranke na izborima za EU'
<Sjemenistarac> ?
<igustin> da :)
<Sjemenistarac> čini se ok ekipa tamo
<Sjemenistarac> ikao poznajem rad samo troje ljudi :D
<igustin> tonil: ostale FERovce ne poštuješ? :)
<Sjemenistarac> malo previše zabriju na neke pizdarije, ali imaju i ok ljudi
<igustin> ne možeš generalizirati, za ni jedan faks
<tonil> igustin, svakakvih ih ima a o njihovom nosu kojim paraju nebo da ne govorim,kad se malo prizemnu onda cu razmislit,a ima ih dosta sta nisu kompetentni za posao koji obavljaju
<igustin> takvih ima svagdje, to nije ništa specifično za FER
<igustin> upoznao sam gorih s FOI-ja, ali to ne znači da su svi takvi
<tonil> Sjemenistarac, sto ti inace sad studiras?
<Sjemenistarac> tonil, na strojarstvu sam
<tonil> ah da
<Sjemenistarac> iako sam to poprilicno oduzio 
<tonil> my bad
<tonil> kasno je
<Sjemenistarac> i nemam volje vise
<Sjemenistarac> sad sam zamrzao dok se ne priberem
<tonil> koja godina?
<Sjemenistarac> ma sluzbeno druga
<Sjemenistarac> s nesto poslusane trece
<Sjemenistarac> na oko 100ECTSa sam
<Sjemenistarac> http://prntscr.com/2i823z
<Sjemenistarac> evo ista gresak na novom ISO
<tonil> aj ljudi pozdravljam vas odoh ja polako u krpe
<igustin> ln
<Sjemenistarac> noc
<SilverSpace> pa kaj 64 bitne istaliras
<Sjemenistarac> pa rekose da je vise bolje :D
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: možeš provjeriti MD5?
<igustin> SilverSpace: zašto ne?
<SilverSpace> ma ne u virtualku
<igustin> SilverSpace: naravno da može
<SilverSpace> od kad 
<igustin> ?
<Sjemenistarac> znam sta je to 
<Sjemenistarac> ali ne znam kako 
<igustin> Å¡tood kad?
<Sjemenistarac> skidao sam preko browsera
<igustin> ako imaš 64bit CPU možeš i 64bit virutalke, odavno
<Sjemenistarac> Intel 2020M
<Sjemenistarac> je CPu
<igustin> ali ovo uopće nema veze s time
<igustin> tek kod pokretanja instalacije bi se eventualno bunio na to
<igustin> tebi uopće neće prilijepit iso image
<igustin> imaš 64bit w8?
<SilverSpace> uzmi ti 32 bitne i sigurno ce proci :)
<Sjemenistarac> e a imam 12.04live na stiku
<Sjemenistarac> mogu s njega bootat?
<igustin> SilverSpace: gle, nemoj ga zbunjivat, većina mojih virtualki je 64bit, uredno radi odavno
<SilverSpace> lol ok 
<Sjemenistarac> znaci ovako:
<Sjemenistarac> skidati novi x86 ili mogu bootati s live sticka?
<Sjemenistarac> ovo sve zapravo radim jer nisam uspio instalirati kako treba
<Sjemenistarac> pa bi u virtualci ceprkao dok ne saznam sto je 
<Sjemenistarac> pa bi onda vjeorjatno clean install 
<igustin> po grešci koju si mi prije dao, najvjerojatnije ISO fajl nije ispravan nego currupted
<Sjemenistarac> znaci, MD5 check da vidim jel skinuto kako treba? kako se radi MD5 check?
<Sjemenistarac> imam i na sticku live pa ako mogu bootat sa sticka jos bolje
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: butanje s live sticka nije baš samo tako
<igustin> kao ni butanje s neke particije
<igustin> ne znam kako i čime na w8 provjeriti md5... :/
<igustin> ima valjda neki utility
<Sjemenistarac> ajd sad cu cekirati sve stikove
<Sjemenistarac> imam svega na njima
<Sjemenistarac> naci ce se neka distra :D
<Mmike> pa jel' ima neki laptop da nema prokleti optimus
<Sjemenistarac> http://www.walkernews.net/2009/12/26/how-to-check-md5-checksum-in-windows-7/
<Sjemenistarac> moze ovo?
<StephenS> ne mzoe
<StephenS> ali mozda
<StephenS> moze
<StephenS> ali pre ne
<Sjemenistarac> StephenS meni kazes da ne moze?
<StephenS> mozda
<StephenS> zavisi
<Sjemenistarac> aha
<StephenS> sta aha?
<StephenS> meni kazes aha?
<Sjemenistarac> a ne mogu u virtualci bootati s usba live pa onda instalirati?
<StephenS> ctcp moze
<StephenS> ali ti ne mozes
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: da, izgleda OK
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: treaš image, ne instalaciju
<StephenS> re
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: co'ek dos'o po pomoc, ne je** :) 
<StephenS> I ja treba pomoc
<StephenS> ::WOO::
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: ako nabavis .. "pomoci", javi da si i ja pomognem :D
<StephenS> DomaMuffin jedu mi se krofnice sa kremom
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: imaš ISO image tog live sticka?
<StephenS> ali cokoladnim sa prelivom od jagode
<StephenS> mmm njam njam
<Sjemenistarac> ne, na racunalu na poslu je 
<Sjemenistarac> da skidam novi onda?
<DomaMuffin> igustin: ne daj se smest dok pomazes covjeku,no. Ja imam slican problem, imam predpodesen bootabilni usb stick s debianom i skuzim da se ni jedan (slobodni) virtualizator ne zna posluziti s takvim stickom kao boot medijem. Kak sad da ja bez reboota fizicke masine provjerim nesto na takvom mediju ?
<Sjemenistarac> e imam porblem s ovim checkerom: ne učitava iso :/
<Sjemenistarac> trazi extracted files :/
<StephenS> chicky chicky chick
<StephenS> CHICKY CHICKY
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ako ti nije problem, skini novi i provjeri md5
<DomaMuffin> http://www.winmd5.com/
<igustin> DomaMuffin: nije to do virtualizatora, tehnički je problem, postoje razlozi zašto se to ne može ili ne preporuča raditi, a to je ekskluzivan pristup sadržaju (kad je image u fajlu to može)
<StephenS> nemoj skinuti novi
<StephenS> bolje skini stari
<igustin> DomaMuffin: za te slučajeve radi se konverzija iz fizičkog diska ili particije u image
<igustin> DomaMuffin: npr. vbox ima opciju convertfromraw, to služi tome
<igustin> DomaMuffin: iz block devicea radi npr. VDI image za vbox
<Sjemenistarac> znaci 12.04?
<DomaMuffin> igustin: znam, rantam. Workaroundao sam to tak da redirektam disk u img file, al mi je to trapavo ako moram 50 tak'vih USBova provjerit' 
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: koji god, biraj sam, samo da nije prevelik
<igustin> moram nešto dovršiti prije ponoći, bit ću malo off
<Sjemenistarac> i znaci 64bit?
<DomaMuffin> nda, to kaj si napisao :_D
<Sjemenistarac> ok, nije bed :D
<Sjemenistarac> i ja tavljam ovo skidat
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: po želji, ali garant radi
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ako imaš 64 bit CPU, 64bit windowse, onda će i 64 bitna virtualka raditi
<Sjemenistarac> kako to provjeirm?
<Sjemenistarac> ako radi 64bitni w8, onda valjda je 64bit :D
<igustin> properties of computers u w8?
<igustin> jasno
<DomaMuffin> Ako u win.exploreru imas i "Program Files" i "Program Files(x86)" onda imas 64 bitne 'doze
<DomaMuffin> ;D
<igustin> :)
<DomaMuffin> Aj ti Stefici objasni di je system properties :DS
<igustin> ovaj nije Å tefica(TM)
<DomaMuffin> Ja se zaje*avam na racun sebe, kak sam' prvo pomislio objasniti coiku tako :D
<igustin> :D
<DomaMuffin> Iz cega se da zakljuciti da cesto to radim. Iz cega se pak da zakljuciti da nikad nemam kompletan inventory tamo gdje radim :D
<DomaMuffin> *pu*
 * DomaMuffin ode kukat' nedze
<rut> muffin jos ne spavas ?
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: koliko %?
<DomaMuffin> rut: napokon jednu noc mogu prckat po mrezi, mali je zaspal u 9 :D
<rut> a zenu namirit ?
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ovo tu se logira ! :) 
<rut> ja obavio svoje i sad mir :)
<DomaMuffin> Mozemo o cemu hoces, ali pusti mi zenu i sex :D
<rut> :)
<rut> gledam raspravu o laptopima na lzs
<hbogner> ma koji je to kanal?
<hbogner> ja probao 2 kombinacije i 0 bodova
<rut> linuxzasve.com
<hbogner> aha, blokirali su kanal
<rut> utisali se sad :)
<hbogner> svasta
<Sjemenistarac> igustin još 4%, stavio sam preko torrenta, pucalo je u browseru
<SilverSpace> di mi je sad taj jeb*** daljinac
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ok, probaj kad skineš, javi
<Sjemenistarac> evo 30sec
<Sjemenistarac> igustin ucitoa
<igustin> ?
<igustin> prihvatio ti je fajl?
<Sjemenistarac> da
<Sjemenistarac> ali sad baca gresku da imam x86 CPU xD
<igustin> ok, jesi pokrenuo virtualku?
<Sjemenistarac> da, ali baca grešku jer je kao x86
<igustin> daj mi ss
<Sjemenistarac> http://prntscr.com/2i8se3
<igustin> da ti nije u BIOS-u isključena podrška za virtualizaciju?
<rut> ma nema ovo veze sa VT
<rut> 32bitni cpu 
<rut> a 64bit OS
<igustin> pa kaže da ima 64bitne windowse?!?
<rut> :)
<igustin> nemoj mi reći da 64bitne windowse možeš staviti na 32bitne CPU...?
<DomaMuffin> Nemozes :) 
<rut> neznam ja sto ima :) .. samo kazem sto pise na ss
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: koji ono CPU imaš...?
<Sjemenistarac> Intel 2020M
<igustin> sec
<rut> ok je cpu . podrzava 64bit
<igustin> da, 64bit
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: odi ti u BIOS provjeriti da li ti je uključen VTx support, na nekima nije po defaultu i javlja se slična greška
<Sjemenistarac> gdje bi se to trebalo nalaziti?
<Sjemenistarac> da ne lutam bezveze
<igustin> a jako ovisi o BIOS-u, teško reći na pamet
<igustin> znaš možda čiji BIOS imaš?
<igustin> to je laptop?
<Sjemenistarac> joj tesko
<hbogner> meni je odbijao raditi virtualbox jer se vtx par puta sam iskljucio, i nije pomoglo kad ga se ukljucilo, nego je trebalo ukljucitti, snimiti, restartati, provjeriti jel snimljeno, ugasiti, istekati ga iz struje na minutu i ponovno upaliti i tek je onda prihvatilo
<Sjemenistarac> da, Asus
<igustin> koji model
<Sjemenistarac> x75v
<igustin> hbogner: da, s nekima zna bit takvih ludosti
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: sec
<hbogner> dva ista stroja, jedan radi bez problema, drugi je 2-3 puta "zaboravljao" vtx
<Sjemenistarac> ubija me to sto ovo sve radim samo da otkrijem zašto linux neće :D
<Sjemenistarac> znači ovo je uvod u mindfuck :D
<OneKorea> Sjemenistarac, probaj sa ovom verzijom virtualboxa: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.20/VirtualBox-4.2.20-90983-Win.exe
<Sjemenistarac> da staru onda mičem'
<Sjemenistarac> samo uninstall?
<OneKorea> da
<OneKorea> U 4.3 branchi koju si vjerojatno instalirao promijenili su puno toga, i sudeći prema postovima na forumu ima još 'rough edges'. Zato bolje idi na ovu stabilnu verziju.
<Sjemenistarac> ok, evo skidam 
<Sjemenistarac> imate li mozda ideju zasto mi *jpg fileovi neće biti printani? tj. printa samo prazan list
<Sjemenistarac> a kada su importani u libre
<Sjemenistarac> kvaliteta im je znatno niza neko kad printam iz office
<igustin> to je isto moguće, ali provjeri ti i VTx u BIOS-u, često je nalazim isključenu i onda Vbox (a ni drugi) neće full raditi (ili čak uopće)
<Sjemenistarac> probat cu s ovom verzijom, pa ako nece, ode u BIOS
<Sjemenistarac> opet nece
<Sjemenistarac> ode trazit vtx, evo me za 5
<Sjemenistarac> igustin, nece 
<Sjemenistarac> tj. nemam ga
<igustin> :S
<Sjemenistarac> apitio je bios
<igustin> niti neki "virtualization support" ili slično...?
<igustin> apitio? o.O
<Sjemenistarac> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviewimages/msi-e350ia-e45/msi-bios4.jpg
<igustin> a, AMI
<Sjemenistarac> ovo
<Sjemenistarac> ali s manje postavki
<Sjemenistarac> imam main, save, security, boot, advanced
<Sjemenistarac> ima neki intel virtualization, ali je enabled
<rut> to je to
<igustin> to je to
<igustin> hm
<rut> :)
<Sjemenistarac> e ali enabled je :D
<Sjemenistarac> no medjutim
<Sjemenistarac> sad sam probao pokrenuti hoce :D
<Sjemenistarac> iako mi je w8 prilikom ulaska u account javo da imam corupted dll :D
<igustin> ?!?
<Sjemenistarac> evo proradilo je :D
<igustin> đizus
<Sjemenistarac> valjda je bio samo restart potreban :D
<rut> strava
<igustin> pokrenuo virtualku? krenula instalacija?
<Sjemenistarac> da
<igustin> izgleda da ti imaš windowse i u BIOS-u :/
<Sjemenistarac> sto to znaci? :D
<igustin> nvm
<igustin> rantam
<Sjemenistarac> daj reci, zanima me :D
<Sjemenistarac> ali da
<Sjemenistarac> forsaju w8
<Sjemenistarac> nisam mogao ni w7 instalirati
<igustin> isključiš uefi secure boot i piče što hoćeš
<Sjemenistarac> s laptopom je dosao w8 pack neki
<Sjemenistarac> ali sam uzeo free dos
<Sjemenistarac> e kontam da me uefi kajlo onda :D
<Sjemenistarac> nije htio bootat
<Sjemenistarac> srao je za GRUB
<igustin> ha? :)
<Sjemenistarac> ovu virtualizaciju radim jer nisam mogao 3,4 dana dici linux
<Sjemenistarac> iz 10 pokušaja
<Sjemenistarac> svašta sam probao
<Sjemenistarac> neko flaganje prostora na disku
<igustin> misliš - instalirati direkt na disk?
<Sjemenistarac> pa razne instalacije, imiđe i slično
<Sjemenistarac> da, da imam samo ubuntu
<Sjemenistarac> ali imam samo ovaj računar
<igustin> :)
<igustin> coool
<Sjemenistarac> pa nisam više imao volje bootati live svaki put kad trebam nesto pitat :D
<igustin> to je lijepo čut
<Sjemenistarac> erase all disk?
<igustin> sad se igraj u virtualki, pa onda na bare metal install
<igustin> da, bez secure boota
<igustin> mislim - postoji sad rješenje i za to, ali nema potrebe komplicirati
<igustin> chaky: wb ;)
<Sjemenistarac> bitno mi je da mogu prckat masivno :D
<igustin> ide instalacija?
<Sjemenistarac> da
<Sjemenistarac> kako se switcham izmedju hosta i guesta?
<Sjemenistarac> na tipkovnici'
<Sjemenistarac> jer blokira alt tab 
<igustin> desni ctrl
<igustin> to je tzv. 'host key' kojeg možeš i predefinirati
<Sjemenistarac> e to je to :D
<Sjemenistarac> samo da instalacija prodje ok 
<Sjemenistarac> prolazila je i onda se rusila na prvom loadu
<Sjemenistarac> a live verzija savrseno radila
<igustin> što ti se rušilo?
<Sjemenistarac> javljao je neki grub error
<Sjemenistarac> i nije htio dici ubuntu intsalirani
<igustin> na disku ili u nekoj virtualci? teško te pratim... :/
<Sjemenistarac> oprosti :D
<Sjemenistarac> na disku, zato sad i virtualiziram
<Sjemenistarac> očekivao sam ponoviti problem pa da mogu čeprkati 
<igustin> sjećaš se koji grub error?
<igustin> sve je to rješivo
<Sjemenistarac> ma ne mogu se točno sjetiti, ali sam stvarno svašta pokušao što sam mogao iskopati po netu
<Sjemenistarac> i onda sam izgubio volju i vratio w8
<igustin> mislim da na tom modelu nisam radio, alijesam na 2020M laptopima
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: gotova instalacija?
<Sjemenistarac> da, restartam
<igustin> virtualku, ne host?
<igustin> :)
<Sjemenistarac> virtualku :D
<Sjemenistarac> da :D
<igustin> svakako stavi guest additionse, znaš za to?
<Sjemenistarac> ne :D
<Sjemenistarac> ima mali delay od tipa pol sekunde
<Sjemenistarac> je li to normalno
<igustin> koji delay?
<igustin> miš?
<Sjemenistarac> izmedju tipkanja ili pomka misem 
<igustin> a, to je upravo jedna od stvari koje rješavaju guest addtions
<igustin> tu su ostale: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<Sjemenistarac> to znaci instaliram?
<igustin> instaliraš u guesta i grafika/miš/vrijeme/sharedfolders radi za 5
<igustin> to su driveri koji poboljšavaju interakciju guesta s vbox hostom
<Sjemenistarac> znaci njih u virtualku instaliram?
<igustin> da
<Sjemenistarac> e daj mi reci kako da stavim neku veću rezoluciju
<Sjemenistarac> vrti mi na nekoj bijednoj
<igustin> to ćeš poslije
<igustin> i u tome ti pomažu GA
<igustin> :)
<igustin> idi redom
<igustin> poslije ćeš biti zadovoljniji
<igustin> nisam li ti rekao da onaj image s virtualboxes ima guest additionse već instalirane..:? :P :D
<igustin> ali ti si htio ručno sve sam... ;)
<Sjemenistarac> :D
<Sjemenistarac> pa mislim da ću tako bar nešto naučiti :D
<Sjemenistarac> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch02.html#externalkernelmodules
<Sjemenistarac> prvo znači ovo
<Sjemenistarac> a onda ono Å¡to si poslao
<igustin> ne
<igustin> preskoči ove kernel module, odakle si na to naletio, to je za Linux hostove
<Sjemenistarac> pise u tvom linku
<Sjemenistarac> Installation generally involves the following steps:  Before installing the Guest Additions, you will have to prepare your guest system for building external kernel modules. This works similarly as described in Section 2.3.2, “The VirtualBox kernel module”, except that this step must now be performed in your Linux guest instead of on a Linux host system, as described there.
<igustin> ah, sorry, da, ovaj dio mu treba i za GA
<igustin> ali samo ovo što ti tu piše u 4. poglavlju (ono u 2. je samo slično, ne moraš tamo ići)
<igustin> dakle, instaliraš dkms i onda GA
<igustin> ide? pa da idem mirno spat ;)
<Sjemenistarac> dkms skinut
<Sjemenistarac> gdje nadjem ovaj iso tih GA
<Sjemenistarac> ?
<SilverSpace> jos niste zavrsili :=
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: dođe ti s Vbox instalacijom
<Sjemenistarac> :D
<igustin> SilverSpace: pri kraju :)
<Sjemenistarac> Insert the VBoxGuestAdditions.iso CD file into your Linux guest's virtual CD-ROM drive, ? d:
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ili još bolje, u pokrenutoj virtualci imaš opciju koja ti mounta taj iso
<Sjemenistarac> hmm, nisam siguran da shvacam
<Sjemenistarac> po ovom tutorialu, moram mountati taj iso 
<Sjemenistarac> a dkms je neki file manager?
<igustin> da, ili ručno ili automatski
<igustin> ne, dkms ti je dodatak za kernel za dinamičko ubacivanje modula, nebitno detaljnije
<igustin> u vbox prozoru virtualke imaš menu Device
<igustin> opocija Insert Guest Addtions CD image
<igustin> to bi ti trebalo mountat taj ISO automatski
<igustin> pojavit će ti se ikona 
<Sjemenistarac> evo radi :D
<Sjemenistarac> how fucking simple :D
<igustin> jesi pokrenuo instalaciju?
<Sjemenistarac> e a zasto u terminalu mi nikad ne prikazuje ***** kad upisujem sifru
<Sjemenistarac> jesam, instalira se :D
<igustin> nema echoa tamo :)
<Sjemenistarac> sto je echo? :D
<igustin> prikaz onoga što kucaš ili *
<igustin> nakon instalacije GA, miš treba raditi glatko, sat će ti biti sinkroniziran, a grafika full fleksibilna
<Sjemenistarac> trenutno builda kernel module :D
<Sjemenistarac> što god to značilo :D
<Sjemenistarac> jel postoji neki kolegij da je dostupan online o osnovama linuxa?
<igustin> nebitno za usera, bitno da radi :)
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: našlo bi se :)
<Sjemenistarac> primjecujem da računarci imaju to lijepo struktuirano
<Sjemenistarac> pa ako ima Å¡to online, daj :D
<Sjemenistarac> od samih početaka
<Sjemenistarac> strukture linuxa
<Sjemenistarac> pa dalje
<OneKorea> tldp.org
<OneKorea> pa biraj!
<igustin> lol
<Sjemenistarac> :D
<Sjemenistarac> evo ima neki introduction :D
<igustin> što točno tebe zanima? koliko uopće poznaješ linux?
<igustin> možda je dobar početak wiki.open.hr
<Sjemenistarac> jako malo
<OneKorea> bio je na hulku hostan neki uvod u linux, znat će starosjedioci bolje od mene
<OneKorea> ali možebit da je to zastarjelo
<Sjemenistarac> digoa sam ga u firmi i postavio drivere preko cupsa :D
<Sjemenistarac> pa sam dobio elju da vise naucim 
<igustin> NISAM STAR!!! :P :D
<OneKorea> ^^
<Sjemenistarac> starkelja :D
<igustin> :S
<igustin> :bang:
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: prošvrljaj po wiki.open.hr pa onda dalje pitaj što te zanima, nema jednog mjesta za sve
<igustin> jel' gotov GA?
<Sjemenistarac> hocu 
<Sjemenistarac> pustio sam ga ponovno
<DomaMuffin> igustin: zakaj se ne vide nedavne promjene na wikiu ? 
<Sjemenistarac> nisam primijetio razliku
<Sjemenistarac> radim restart guesta
<igustin> DomaMuffin: ? na ovom? ne znam, ne radim na tome, to uglavnom ažurira LZS ekipa
<DomaMuffin> A, onina ciji se kanal ne moze :D
<DomaMuffin> Fala, rut :)
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ne bi trebalo, al' ajde
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/provjerite-listice-eurojackpot-od-132-mil-kn-uplacen-kod-nas-348755
<SilverSpace> bome lijepo 
<Sjemenistarac> ufff
<OneKorea> untisumpora
<Sjemenistarac> evo promijenio je rezoluciju i to
<Sjemenistarac> ali jos malo stekari
<Sjemenistarac> vjerujem da je to do GUIa
<Sjemenistarac> dodijelio sam mu maksimalnih 128MB
<Sjemenistarac> a ima samo 1GB RAMa
<Sjemenistarac> mogu kako dodijeliti gigu grafike?
<igustin> neće pomoći
<igustin> to je sad već do CPU-a
<igustin> ne očekuj da će raditi brže od hosta :)
<rut> muffin hvala na cemu ?
<igustin> ali mora biti upotrebljivo
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: probaj full screen
<SilverSpace> bemti moja dva dodatna broja koja uvijek igram 2 i 8 
<Sjemenistarac> igustin, postoji značajan delay
<DomaMuffin> rut: pa kak da sad na #linuxzasve prijavim bug na wiki ?! :) 
<rut> muffin neznam . ja sa time nemam nista .. sam si si kriv :)
<rut> sto diras u tude cure :)
<DomaMuffin> rut: sve zato kaj ona niki ne da slike ! Uvijek ja na***em ! ;()
<rut> ma ima sad druga . neka Abzent
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: čuj, tvoj CPU je dosta slab, i po defaultu virtualka dobije 1 core, povećaj mu na 2
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: tvoj cpu ima 2 jezgre
<Sjemenistarac> dosta slab :( 
<SilverSpace> kaj vas dvojica DomaMuffin i rut ne otvorite svoj kanal :P
<rut> uglavnom nista ne gubis sto nisi tamo .. baby kanal .. raspravljaju o nekom tipu sto je postao na forum nesto pa ga popljuvali i sad je to losa reklama
<rut> SilverSpace pa da nam samo kobase i hrenovke dolaze .. to imamo i tu :)
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: pa slabiji je od i3, ne možeš očekivati ludilo
<Sjemenistarac> a znam :D
<Sjemenistarac> a glupan
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: osim toga, vjerojatno imaš Unity koji je gladan resursa
<Sjemenistarac> uzeo sam grafiku 2GB umjesto prvog i3 :D
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: bolje stavi distru s laganijim GUI-jem
<igustin> onda radi osjetno brže
<Sjemenistarac> mislis da skinem lubuntu ili xubuntu?
<igustin> ne znam smijem li ovdje reći, ali probaj s Linux Mint s Mate sučeljem
<igustin> Mint!
<igustin> :)
<Sjemenistarac> :D
<Sjemenistarac> sad sam uvrijedjen slaboscu svog proca :D
<igustin> to leti u odnosu na Unity, KDE i GNOME3
<SilverSpace> igustin: :) 
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: bez uvrede, samo brutalno iskreno
<Sjemenistarac> znam :D
<igustin> ja native koristim Mate, iako mi je jak stroj
<igustin> više volim jednostavniji i brzi GUI
<igustin> na prethodnom laptopu sam koristi icewm, tek je to ludilo
<Sjemenistarac> a sta da ti kazem, XP vrtim na w95 efektima :D
<OneKorea> like XFCE
<igustin> xfce je isto među laganijima
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: u principu, to možeš doinstalirati i na ovome, ali možda će ti biti lakše stavit drugu distru
<Sjemenistarac> joj mijenjao sam već sučelje pa zasrah :D
<OneKorea> meni najdrazi, ima moj diff u Thunaru, sad ne mogu mijenjat :)(
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-11
<Sjemenistarac> to je ono instaliram novo sučelje, pa onda removam staro?
<Sjemenistarac> preko terminala?
<OneKorea> možeš imati više instaliranih desktop environmenta odjednom
<OneKorea> pa biraš kojeg ćeš pokrenuti
<OneKorea> u login manageru
<Sjemenistarac> ajd dajte nesto sto lakse 
<Sjemenistarac> a da ne moram mint skidat
<OneKorea> skini Archbang
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: btw, u vboxu možeš imati više virtualki, pa eksperimentiraj
<igustin> OneKorea: ? :)
<OneKorea> ima samo Openbox, meni na eeepc leti
<DomaMuffin> "rolling release" :) /me rolls away :D
<igustin> OneKorea: helou
<OneKorea> arch je super za učit se, wiki dobarpuno
<igustin> nemoj mu archa podmetat, još je n00b, želiš da zamrzi linux? :)
<Sjemenistarac> jednom sam sjedio na jednoj večeri
<OneKorea> archbang dolazi sa predinstaliranim GUIjem
<Sjemenistarac> i upoznao sam butru koja koristi Arch :D
<Sjemenistarac> još sam potajno zaljubljen u nju :D
<OneKorea> nije težak ko Arch vulgaris
<igustin> OneKorea: arch super za učit?!? možda za nekog iskusnijeg, ne za linux prvašića
<hbogner> a da ga na gentoo posaljete?
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: a-ha, sad znamo tvoje motive za linux
<DomaMuffin> Sjemenistarac: mogu se zenskice zbarit' s linuxom ? 
<igustin> hbogner: baš sm htio reći
<DomaMuffin> Sjemenistarac: da li je efikasan kao .. gitara ? 
<hbogner> reko kad ste vec poceli
<Sjemenistarac> Gitara vrijedi do 18e :D
<Sjemenistarac> prijatelj i ja imamo zajebanciju "jel ti dala ili joj je samo trebalo popravit komp" :D :D
<DomaMuffin> Samo nemoj davati statistike !! 
<DomaMuffin> Netko ce ovdje to zapisati :)
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: http://virtualboxes.org/images/linuxmint/
<OneKorea> Ak negdje zapnem meni je uvijek draže pogledat Arch Wiki gdje je sve fino pregledno napisano nego searchat čušpajz od ubuntu foruma
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: skini image, raspakiraj i pokreni
<igustin> ups, nema s Mate, samo Cinnamon :/
<igustin> što je isto lakše od Unity
<igustin> Sjemenistarac: ok, sad si na konju, i ja mogu spat? :)
<Sjemenistarac> da, hvala ti puno na strpljenju :)
<Sjemenistarac> sad cu ja dalje lagano sam 
<Sjemenistarac> svakako navratim ovdje s još pitanja :D
<igustin> np
<igustin> ln
<DomaMuffin> o/
<Sjemenistarac> noć, hvala još jednom :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/uwfdFCP3KYM
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Harry Potter: Hermione Growth Spurt - Saturday Night Live, Views: 411496, Rating: 97.076808%
<CTCP4> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Na%C5%A1-veliki-i-mili-vo%C4%91a-komandir-%C5%A0amil/656521851066112?ref=notif&notif_t=fbpage_fan_invite
<CTCP4> DomaMuffin si primjetio da, najcesce, kak cgminer krene od pokretanja, tak nastavi i radit cijelo vrijeme?
<CTCP4> ak nakon nekolko minuta od pokretanja i dalje ima nizak kH/s i WU, najbolje ga zgasit i ponovno pokrenut
<DomaMuffin> CTCP4: ne
<CTCP4> ja da, bar na ovoj Win kanti
<CTCP4> hashrate na stranici poola je WU, jel tak?
<DomaMuffin> e+120%
<DomaMuffin> * +-20%
<CTCP4> aha
<DomaMuffin> jebo poolside, gledaj sebe i isplat
<DomaMuffin> *isplate
<CTCP4> ma znam
<igustin> CTCP4: nemam iskustva s time, ali...
<igustin> CTCP4: ove razlike u brzini majnanja možda uopće nisu do samog cgminera
<igustin> CTCP4: prati procese, moguće da u to vrijeme CPU radi i nešto drugo
<igustin> CTCP4: tipa indeksira locate bazu, provjerava update i slično
<igustin> pogasi sve te procese i daj veći prioritet cgmineru
<CTCP4> igustin : to i ja mislim, kao da ovisno o nacinu pokretanja koristi razlicite drivere il nes drugo. CPU nije, gledao sam to, cijelo vrijeme je na nekih 4-5%
<CTCP4> loool: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uzas-u-konzumu-postavili-mreze-u-koje-se-ptice-zapetljaju-i-muce-dok-ne-umru/721018.aspx
<CTCP4> daj zamisli kupovat u trgovini di lete ptice
<CTCP4> il jos gore, di vise u mrezama iznad tvoje glave
<igustin> CTCP4: nema 'različitih drivera', koristi se uvijek jedan te isti
<igustin> moguće da se postavi u različiti grafički mod, pa ovisno o tome ima različito slobodnog RAM-a na grafičkoj
<CTCP4> ram za rudarenje nije bitan na grafi
<CTCP4> jel ovo sve ok: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=XuAdhMjA
<CTCP4> sumnjivo mi ovo na kraju, ic  fglrx-updates                             2:13.101-0ubuntu3
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/f068a9eeeede6dd05fd8000621c05f3b.jpg?rand=29699955
<CTCP4> qapla
<tonil> sprechen sie klingon?
<CTCP4> da, 1 rijec :D
<CTCP4> http://danas.net.hr/promo/meteorit-pogodio-centar-zagreba
<tonil> dafuq
<tonil> to neki vic?
<jelly-home> "Sponzorirani članak"
<CTCP4> :D
<jelly-home> also, takav kamen bi ostavio malo veći krater a ne sjeban krov auta
<jelly-home> al šta zna marketing o kinetičkoj energiji
<CTCP4> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/gradonacelnik-ustedio-95-milijuna-kuna-gradu-i-prodaje-auto-da-otvori-vrtic
<CTCP4> ovakvi bi politicari trebali bit po defaultu, podrazumijevat se, a ne da zvuce kao neko cudo
<jelly-home> a do tada ih treba stavljati u novine da se vidi pozitivni primjer
<tonil> da tolika stina bi napravila jedan lijep radijus od 100+ metara
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zasto je ovo glup gadget http://tehnoklik.net.hr/gadgeti/ces-2014-top-12-najgorih-gadgeta
<SilverSpace> bas je super daska za kuhinju :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: meni je onda jakna koja ti oznacava kuda treba ici fantasticna
<rut> dd
<Mmike> Pokrenuo sam Win2k u VirtualBoxu
<Mmike> pa to leti :)
<CTCP4> win2k, windowsi kakvi su trebali biti...
<CTCP4> 50 MB RAM-a trose kad pogasis sve pizdarije
<Mmike> CTCP4, istina
<Mmike> pokusavam windows update potjerat :)
<Mmike> LOL :)
<CTCP4> xD
<CTCP4> da kuze SSDove, SATA3, USB3, novi directx i jos par tih pizdarija s novim hardverom, ne bi ti trebali nikoji drugi winsi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: win update za Win2k??
<CTCP4> http://windowsitpro.com/site-files/windowsitpro.com/files/archive/windowsitpro.com/content/content/7504/screen_01.gif
<Mmike> High-priority updates 
<Mmike> No high-priority updates for your computer are available. To select other updates, use the options to the left. 
<jelly-home> hmha, vruca zima, pcele pokrepavale
<SilverSpace> krepavaju kaj su im pcelari premalo hrane ostavili tj. premalo meda
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> s druge strane, mozemo se nadati da je samo to, tako da ce druge godine biti bolje
<CTCP4> zas bi pokrepale jer je toplo
<jelly-home> pojma, jedna mogucnost je ovo sto SilverSpace veli, na hladnom pcele hirebniraju i jedu manje hrane a sad se vise krecu i trebaju vise hrane
<jelly-home> druga je da je neki nametnik kojeg inace zima ubije ostao aktivan
<CTCP4> trebas skidt ovo http://thepiratebay.se/user/k3nd00d/ i pripremat se..
<jelly-home> meh
<StephenS> meh
<DomaMuffin> its pajrasi ! 
<Hrki> kaj ima za pametno radit na netu ovih dana
<Hrki> dosadno je u zadnje vrijeme, nista se ne dogadja...
<Hrki> kolko  danas treba firmama da zaposle ljudi, javili su mi se za razgovor na molbu koju sam poslao u 11. mjesecu :)
<Hrki> isuse boze dok cujem ovog karamarka odma mi je muka, taj sugavi glas i tupava faca
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/5baee79cf36160ee91ac2797fde53350.jpg?rand=347011721
<CTCP4> sta citat, ja razmisljam tak
<SilverSpace> khl all star 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/5baee79cf36160ee91ac2797fde53350.jpg?rand=347011721
<tonil> crap
<tonil> wrong link
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHcUp5Mh7RU
<datase`> tonil: Title: Zeljko Samardzic - 9000 metara, Views: 1307991, Rating: 97.677746%
<tonil> da
<Mmike> BNet mi 300 kuna racun poslao
<Mmike> a rekla mi zena 180 na telefon
<Mmike> i u mailu imam 180 kuna
<Mmike> o lol
<tonil> hm
 * tonil je na optimi
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/8e8c87544d6787f29be2ed06e87b5acb.jpg?rand=688685540
<tonil> samo u bosni
<SilverSpace> pa takvog paketa uope nema http://www.bnet.hr/paketi
<SilverSpace> tonil: jucer sestri akademski obrazovana bosanka poslala sms i traži da joj posalje svoj emaijl 
<CTCP4> pa tak se pise/govori u bosni :)
<CTCP4> "pisi kako citas" :D
<StephenS> pisi kako pisas
<StephenS> crveni
<SilverSpace> CTCP4: zato sad Å¡ire Å¡ugu :)
<tonil> jelly-home, jelly CTCP4 jeste tu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: takvog paketa uopce nema http://www.bnet.hr/paketi
<SilverSpace> pms mi je bas odlican
<tonil> uf uf
<tonil> kako mi dobro izgleda ova z cetvorka http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/BMW_Z4_II_sDrive23i_front_20100420.jpg
 * tonil cure sline
<SilverSpace> nis ne valja 
 * tonil slaps SilverSpace 
<tonil> sta ne VALJA!
<tonil> zakon je auto
<tonil> pravi picolovac
<SilverSpace> nis od picolovca
<tonil> sta nis
<SilverSpace> nema se para
<tonil> hihi
 * tonil je caca pomorac u offshore sektoru z4 dolazi na jesen
<tonil> to il serija 6
<tonil> jos nisam siguran
<CTCP2> kolko je to mintalica
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dnevno izmintas jednog takvog
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=012_OoacZSE&feature=youtu.be
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Bojan Savic - Objektivne lazi (gostovanje na KCN-u) SMEH DO BESVESTI, Views: 27554, Rating: %
<tonil> CTCP2, misecno oko 9k eura
<tonil> i CTCP2 đe ga nađe
<tonil> haha
<tonil> lol
<CTCP2> ima jos xD
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20lpyVUmJJE&feature=youtu.be
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Pou Pou  - Objektivne Lazi 2, Views: 67168, Rating: 32.944298%
<CTCP2> cak gore od prethodnog :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> woo linux boot u ~10 sekundi!
<ravilov> SSDs rock
<igustin> ++
<CTCP2> pazi ovu bolest
<CTCP2> https://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/Z8PED12X/
<CTCP2> prodaje lik za 600 kn
<jelly-home> tonil: que?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-12
<drj_cro> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/b6c0365c879bd4a2f63ec3beffc3a09f.jpg?rand=347564694
<moarrr> hello
<moarrr> guys  
<moarrr> someone sell ltc?
<tonil> moarrr, wait for ctcp3 to com
<moarrr> ok
<jelly-home> jebate, nema li neki drugi kanal za raspravu o kojnovima, sad se ovdje i prodaju?
<tonil> hm
 * tonil blames ctcp
<moarrr> lol
<moarrr>  CrazyLemon  i have good staf for you
<jelly-home> moarrr: what's your native language?
<moarrr> imam dobre stvari za tebe
<jelly-home> ovaj kanal je ionako na domacem jeziku
<moarrr> aj na private
<moarrr> nije za javnost
<moarrr> :)
 * jelly-home nema sta skrivati
<moarrr> ja imam
<CrazyLemon> moarrr nudi droge i btcje.. not a good guy
<moarrr> sta sada treba ovde javno da pricam
<moarrr> hey zast tako pricas
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: a cuj... kako kome :-)
<moarrr> eto vidis
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home ma nemam nista protiv droge..al btc  ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<jelly-home> to stoji, al zeleno je mozda jeftinije od voltarena 
<moarrr> bravo
<moarrr> ako neko ima u Osjeku mozemo da raimo
<moarrr> *radimo
<moarrr> :)
<jelly-home> eh, vidim da sam u Osijeku vec bi i rutom pive bio i motao zanimacije
<moarrr> bas tako
<moarrr> jelly-home odakle si?
<jelly-home> na papirima pise da sam iz zagreba
<moarrr> ma nije problem ni to ako si dobra musterija, i ko si ozbiljan
<jelly-home> nah, pricekati cu dok se stvari ne legaliziraju
<moarrr> onda ces da se nacekas
<moarrr> :)
<moarrr> i ja isto cekam da dobijem 7 na Lotu
<tonil> moarrr, ne zanimju me droge al imas sta od oruzja :D
<moarrr> pm brate
<tonil> inace na ovoj ceskoj stranici mozete kupiti tank oklopno vozilo i ostale điđe miđe
<tonil> http://www.mortarinvestments.eu/
<moarrr> toni1
<moarrr> private
<SilverSpace> jutar
<moarrr> svako jutro
 * igustin hm, malo su mi čudno rastezljiva ta pravila Freenodea :/
<tonil> igustin, ?
<jelly-home> igustin: upravo zato ne pricamo o nicem nelegalnom
<jelly-home> ako neko i prica o necem nelegalnom, ne bi smio
<tonil> neznam cemu frka Hrki je pricao prije dva mjeseca na veliko o sajtovima kao silkorad i niko se nije buni
<tonil> bunio*
<whoopie93> ddan
<moarrr> jutro
<moarrr> dali ovde neko trguje sa bitcoinima i liecoinima?
<jelly-home> tonil: nije frka pricati o silkroadu kao konceptu, ali freenode pravila eksplicitno traze prijavu svake nelegalne aktivnosti, http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#unlawful
<tonil> jelly-home, nije se pricalo o silkroadu kao konceptu vec bas se trazilo i guglalo i pricalo di sta ima od koje droge i koliko kosta ako te bas zanima
<jelly-home> e pa, to se ne bi smjelo
<jelly-home> ima drugih irc mreza koje je manje briga za takve stvari
<tonil> a ova stranica sta sam je stavio je legalna i prodaje demilitizirane tenkove ,tipa t-72 samo neznam da li se smije voziti na nasim cestama
<jelly-home> ako prodje homologaciju...
<whoopie93> da li je ovo kanal za ubuntu linux ili nesto drugo
<whoopie93> ispricavam se ako sam pogrijesio
<jelly-home> whoopie93: je
<tonil> jelly-home, lol to 100% nece proc al moze se vozit na selu po oranicama 
<tonil> bude glavni baja u selu sa njim :P
<tonil> budes*
<whoopie93> svasta
<tonil> http://youtu.be/iHcUp5Mh7RU
<datase`> tonil: Title: Zeljko Samardzic - 9000 metara, Views: 1309453, Rating: 97.681646%
<tonil> \o\ /o/
<SilverSpace> lol morali bi ime kanala promjeniti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> tonil sto si zgrijesio ?
<SilverSpace> ne mozes vjerovati da na jednom hdmi kabelu full video radi na drugom ne 
<SilverSpace> a ja se hebem kak je kriv uredaj
<tonil> rut, ?
<rut> pa krsis freenode pravila ..
<tonil> a to ma nista
<tonil> ja vec se pripa da nesto pricas o curama da sam sgrijesio sa njima :P
<rut> neces ti grijest sa njima jos 10g :)
<rut> nebrine mene to
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ja vec imam alias, ne ulazim u #ubuntu-hr nego u #mojaomiljenabirtija
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> chavrljanje uz kavu 
<DomaMuffin> Pda, brijem da bi prestao ircati na ovom serveru da se ovaj kanal zatvori :) 
<DomaMuffin> ( nasao bi neki na kojem je #croatia glavni kanal i pustao im Vucu cijele dane)
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-BPUmS8dko
<datase`> rut: Title: VUCO - PODIGLA ME IZ PEPELA LIVE 2013 (OFFICIAL), Views: 48268, Rating: 97.257146%
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: eto ti izazvao vraga :)
<DomaMuffin> rut: de neku od Zivog Blata, to mi je prihvatljivija izvedenica Vuce :)ž
<tonil> onda rut kakav si ono hrkljus napravio na linuxzasve kanalu
<rut> dobar je vuco 
<DomaMuffin> k'O OD bRUS vEJNA SOBAR, MNOGO JE DOBAR
<rut> tonil ti kao neznas ? a tamo tracas 
<SilverSpace> lulka samo nece rec
<tonil> opa dobra ova vucina
<rut> tonil . jesi me cinkao tamo ? ajde priznaj ?
<tonil> lol
<rut> tonil ti si kako vjetar puse :) samo nemaj da te otpuse :) haha
<rut> ne zamjeram ti , mlad si :)
<rut> a i moras se picama dodvorit :)
<rut> hahaha
<tonil> ja osa lec dosa sutra isto banan na tom kanalu pitam sta je se desilo ono rut napravio hrkljus
<DomaMuffin> Eo vam najbolje sto Vuco moze dati http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X84BZUQC04A
<datase`> DomaMuffin: Title: ŽIVO BLATO - LIVE IN ZAGREB 2012. (FULL ALBUM), Views: 11810, Rating: 99.111108%
<tonil> rut, jos su me napali da sam te ja uputio tamo
<rut> a nisi kao :) haha
<DomaMuffin> tonil: to je zato sto ne znaju citat' 
<DomaMuffin> Uputio si mene, ja sam te drukao tonil 
<tonil> DomaMuffin, gade
 * rut zna ko je cinkao 
<DomaMuffin> a ja sam dobio ban jer sam ocito jako slican rutu 
<DomaMuffin>  :) 
<rut> javi ce se taj sam :)
<rut> muffin sa tobom bi morao na pivu .. :)
<rut> al nisam bas u zg cesto :(
<DomaMuffin> U osnovnom MaxTV paketu dobijem samo 1 porn kanal, a i taj je neki .. razvodnjen ?! 
<DomaMuffin> rut: ako sa mnom odes na pivo, mogao bi se i najest' , ovi drugi .. :) 
<SilverSpace> rut: tesko da sa DomaMuffin bus osel na kafffu taj tri metra ne dode po flasu rakije a uz put mu je :P
<SilverSpace> teski papucar doma k zeni mora ic ž
<rut> hahahaa
<rut> nemoj tako Silver 
<SilverSpace> kaj nemoj 
<SilverSpace> kaj se vise ni papucaru ne sme reci da je papucar 
<rut> dobar je muffin i on je gazda u kuci 
<rut> samo sto se folira tu na ircu 
<rut> :)
<SilverSpace> bu nas tuzil uefi
<SilverSpace> jao kaj mi dosadno 
<tonil> dosadna nedilja :(
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/trezor-bitcoine/129622.aspx
<SilverSpace> tonil: evo opet mi paket doso i nisam nis morao postaru platit
<jelly-home> http://copywrongs.eu/
<tonil> da citiram i ja se pitam "opet mi bitcoini nemaju smisla: ključeve se može kopirati. ok: tko i kako može garantirati da je ključ original? kako ova "banka" može garantirati da neće iskopirati ključeve i iskoristiti ih u nekoj svojoj shemi pranja novca a kasnije ti dokazuj tko ti je "ukrao" bitcoin?"
<jelly-home> *facepalm*
<rut> oo jelly-home :)
<rut> jesi ziv ?
<jelly-home> tonil: kriptografija s javnim i privatnim kljucevima nije novost... prvo pitanje nema smisla, a drugo je odgovoreno u njihovom FAQ-u
<jelly-home> rut: da, dobro jutro
<rut> jelly-home dobar dan .. misio sam da te nekto vec ljutio 
<MmikeDOMA>  (5s):640.5K (avg):628.3Kh/s | A:87127  R:1604  HW:0  WU:565.0/m
<MmikeDOMA>  GPU 0:  90.0C 3086RPM | 618.1K/628.3Kh/s | A:87228 R:1604 HW:0 WU: 565.0/m I:13
<SilverSpace> jel smrdi :)
<tonil> CTCP2, moarrr je interesiran za kupovinu prodaju ltca
<weshmashian> mornin'
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA kak tolka temp :)
<CTCP2> tonil oj
<tonil> yo
<CTCP2> ja ih ne prodajem, ja ih kolekcionarski skupljam xD
<moarrr> hey 
<moarrr> ko me zvao?
<moarrr> tonil
<CTCP2> [14.01.12=14:15:04] <CTCP2> MmikeDOMA kak tolka temp :)
<tonil> eto pa se dogovorite
<moarrr> evo me
<moarrr> tu , sam 
<moarrr> ja mogu da mu ponudim btc ako zeli 
<CTCP2> ma jok, ne prodajem ih godinu dana
<CTCP2> dok ne narastu xD
<moarrr> ok
<moarrr> ja ih menjam, dajem btc
<CTCP2> kolko imas btca
<CTCP2> ja sam tek poceo rudarit
<moarrr> solidnu kolicicnu
<moarrr> :)
<CTCP2> opa
<moarrr> ali necu sve da menjam 
<moarrr> mozda 2-3btc
<moarrr> koliko ti imas ltc?
<CTCP2> oko 14 :)
<CTCP2> tek sam poceo :)
<moarrr> pa dobro, polako
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> cca 1 dnevno
<moarrr> to je super
<moarrr> 0.5 btc za 14 ltc
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/Mgz3Ok2.jpg?1
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<MmikeRMRM> CTCP2, pa to je temperatura, jbg
<MmikeRMRM> lose hladjenje ima ta kartica
<MmikeRMRM> iako se kurci da ima dobro
<CTCP2> meni su lockane na 75 C
<CTCP2> i prosjecno se vent vrti na 40-50%
<Mmike> daj sliku kartice
<Mmike> (nadji na images.google.com)
<Mmike> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/13-09-27/269b.jpg
<Mmike> to ja imam
<Mmike> http://videocardz.com/images/2013/09/280X1.jpg
<Mmike> a ovo je puno bolji hladnjak
<CTCP2> http://eu2.sapphiretech.com/mc/images/prods/2024/11221-02_R9_280X_VaporX_3GBGDDR5_DP_HDMI_2DVI_PCIE_C03_635161496554201873_600_600.jpg
<CTCP2> http://eu2.sapphiretech.com/mc/images/prods/2024/11221-02_R9_280X_VaporX_3GBGDDR5_DP_HDMI_2DVI_PCIE_C02_635161496523313477_600_600.jpg
<CTCP2> al moje su van kucista
<CTCP2> imaju puno lufta
<CTCP2> mah, ovaj ltcrabbit je stvarno za kurac, odustajem
<CTCP2> sa 0,052, opet je palo na 0,040
<CTCP2> serveri im stalno timeoutaju
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/mJ7cXhA boli glava
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sva cuda sam danas probao na rpi arch i openelec jedino kaj mogu pozitivne ocjene dobiti
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/KQwpH73 SFW, tehnički
<tonil> jelly-home, ne radi link na pdf xD
<Mmike> emtisve
<Mmike> CTCP2, to je isto losnjikavo hladjenje
<CTCP2> mislis zato jer ispuhuje s obje strane?
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiPOVLEYZ_g
<datase`> tonil: Title: DJ Denial X & SHA feat Mia Borisavljevic - Lepota Balkanska [OFFICIAL HQ VIDEO / SPOT], Views: 16766994, Rating: 92.91142%
<tonil> lol
<tonil> nije mi jasno kako ima toliko pogleda
<CTCP2> neki hack
<tonil> u toj pismi mi je jedino dobra harmonika
<CTCP2> bar nisam zgasio nakon 3 sec
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/asus-z8pe-d12x-socket-1366-oglas-10001444
<CTCP2> jel ovakva ploca podrzava i druge 1366 cpue ili samo xenone?
<CTCP2> xeone*
<SilverSpace> darknet paralelni internet
<CTCP2> 14 sata portova, mljac...
<tonil> na koij darknet mislis SilverSpace ?
<tonil> jelly-home, evo probam opet otvori nekih 15% dokumenta i nece dalje kakva je ovo pomama za ovim
<DomaMuffin> tonil: save as , pa onda :)
<tonil> thanls DomaMuffin 
<tonil> thanks*
<DomaMuffin> http://i.imgur.com/OY2UTMt.gif
<jelly-home> tonil: ima dole link koji radi
<jelly-home> library.worldtracker.org nesto
<CTCP2> pirate bay, njubu
<CTCP2> http://thepiratebay.se/search/she%20comes%20first/0/99/0
<Mmike> CTCP2, zato kaj ne puse dovoljno jako + ne ispuhuje zrak van iz kucista
<Mmike> http://videocardz.com/images/2013/09/280X1.jpg
<Mmike> ovo je odlicno
<Mmike> smao sto je bucno za popizdit
<CTCP2> da al meni ne treba da izbacuje iz kusita kad nemam kuciste :)
<CTCP2> ovo mi je bolje za otvoreno kuciste
<CTCP2> hm, ova sa slike ima samo 1 vent?
<CTCP2> slabije hladi
<CTCP2> + gura topli zrak prek grafe
<CTCP2> ovak 2 venta svaki na svoju stranu brze ohlade
<CTCP2> trenutno su mi ventovi na 35%
<CTCP2> za 75 C
<Mmike> CTCP2, al' izbacuje van zrak iz kucista
<Mmike> i hladi puno bolje
<Mmike> doduse, da, ak nemas kuciste, svejedno ti je :0
<CTCP2> kucista su precijenjena xD
<CTCP2> i svoj main komp sam izvadio
<CTCP2> i stavio na kartonsku kutiju :>
<CTCP2> fuck kuciste
<SilverSpace> tonil: gledam Almost Human i u njemu je darknet paralelna internet mreza 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: lol slutim paljevinu kod tebe 
<SilverSpace> doduse i kod mene je svojedobno server visio na zidu kao slika na spagi 
<CTCP2> paljevinu od ceg :>
<CTCP2> mislis da se kutija moze zapalit?
<CTCP2> kolko sam vidio, sve je hladno ispod maticne
<SilverSpace> dosta ti je nespretnost da ti nesto metalno uleti u plocu 
<SilverSpace> macak nesto prelije :)
<CTCP2> xD
<SilverSpace> kod Mmike bi se dosao grijat na grafu :)
<tonil> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Dd3PDsNaU-o/UsBytw7Q5uI/AAAAAAABxeA/FtzUZEoTqKU/w426-h240/oh_wow-108580.gif
<ravilov> CTCP2, sto se tice hladjenja, razmisli o ovome: http://www.madeyoulaugh.com/funny_photos/big_fan/big_fan.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/misteriji/111236-foto-u-javnost-procurile-slike-sustava-zloglasnih-chemtrailsa.html
<CTCP2> ravilov : to je vec rezervirano za proljece :>
<CTCP2> cim zatopli, 2 takva uskacu xD
<CTCP2> debili s dnevno.hr ne znaju resizeati sliku
<CTCP2> nit stavit na svoj server
<SilverSpace> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kml74hsh3iA/UjTp9TUI5KI/AAAAAAAAv8k/fQg9QeI2SGc/s1600/apple-pirate-wallpaper.jpg
<ravilov> mozda im copyright ne dopusta
<DomaMuff1n> di irssi drzi aliase ? Dam ja*a na panj da za neke stvari imam po tri aliasa, a ne mogu se sjetiti ni jednog 
<DomaMuff1n> I zakaj mi nece sejvati da ne pokazuje join(t)/part poruke ? 
<tonil> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/red-hat-and-centos-become-voltron-build-free-operating-system-together/
<SilverSpace> http://www.binarytides.com/inxi-system-information-linux/
<baraba> SilverSpace: Inxi is an amazing tool to check hardware information on Linux [http://www.binarytides.com/inxi-system-information-linux/]
<SilverSpace> kakav je ovo bot
<OneKorea> supybot
<OneKorea> jel eggdrop vise nije in? =(
<ravilov> tko vrti ovaj bot?
<ravilov> speaking of, tko vrti datase?
<rut> ja vrtim za test ? problem ?
<ravilov> jel ivoks zna za to?
<rut> ne
<ravilov> obicno se prvo potvrdi sa vlasnikom kanala ili opom prije
<ravilov> pravila lijepog ponasanja, u nekim kanalima i stvarno pravilo
<rut> nema ga .. kad bude tu pitat cu a radit ce nocas i sutra ako ivoks kaze NE ide off
<ravilov> otvori svoj kanal i isprobavaj tamo
<rut> ajde ravilov ko te sto pitao opce 
<ravilov> ko da se na internetu prica samo kad te se pita
<rut> nebi da ce kakvu stetu radit ..
<ravilov> ovo je javni kanal
<ravilov> to ti kazes
<rut> reko sam ti vec da te nitko nije nista pitao . imas linux.hr pa se tamo k****
<rut> i napisao sam ti vec da napisat doc ili prevest nesto na HR nije nista WOW
<Vlado9A3CY> laku noc
<rut> tebe bi trebalo dobro ispljuskat da se spustis na zemlju jer ocito visoko letis
<jelly-home> ravilov: datase` je od jednog mog frenda iz svedske
<jelly-home> rut: obicaj je da se za botove prvo pita vlasnika, pa onda stavi na kanal, pogotovo ako se radi o novom softveru
<rut> znam jelly al ivoksa nema a bio je samo test da vidim kako radi .. 
<jelly-home> ako ga nema, testiras na ##baraba dok se ne pojavi umjesto da uznemirujes duhove
<rut> nije fora testirat nesto di nema nikog 
<rut> kuzis .
<jelly-home> onda pozoves nekog
<rut> :)
<rut> pitat cu sutra ivoksa ..
<jelly-home> javni, poznati kanal sa korisnicima je kao produkcijski server, ne testiraju se stvari na produkciji
<ravilov> jelly-home, aha, thanks
<rut> nema nikakve ovlasti i nema stete
<ravilov> to uopce nije poanta
<rut> slusaj ravilov ako te ikad sretnem live spustit cu te na zemlju .. arogantan si i umisljen 
<ravilov> a ti si budala
 * ravilov EOD, nema smisla
<rut> bolje budala nego biti ravilov
<jelly-home> rut: ili je ovdje svaki drugi lik arogantan, ili projiciras... probaj smirit malo s optuzbama, nije uvijek tak lako skuziti nekog preko irca
<jelly-home> koji meni vrag bi da pijem kavu u 11 navecer
<ravilov> duga noc? :p
<rut> jelly-home nije svaki al nade se poneki
<jelly-home> samo ih ti nalazis, i to je indikativno
 * SilverSpace čaj i cocacolu ista stvar 
<jelly-home> caj jos ajde 
<rut> jelly-home imam nos za takve :) 
<jelly-home> rut: zadrzi nos za sebe, molim
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da cu morati glumit policajca na kanalu 
<rut> neces morat 
<SilverSpace> rut: malo si se previse umislio da si neko i nesto 
<jelly-home> a i jebes takav kanal kad onaj jedan op ne zna delegirati posal
<jelly-home> nego pusti budalu da napravi toksicnu atmosferu
<rut> silver odakle ti sad to ?
<SilverSpace> imam nos ;)
<rut> onda te ovaj put prevario 
<rut> jelly-home u cemu je problem ?
<jelly-home> rut: nemoj me to pitati, jer ce te odgovor uvrijediti
<rut> odgovori .. nece
<rut> sto ako hocu prdnut trebam pitat za dozvolu ?
<ravilov> mozda ne bi bilo lose da proucis malo najosnovnija pravila ponasanja u civiliziranom drustvu
<ravilov> ne znam sta sam ti ja skrivio i zasto si se bas na mene namjerio (niti me briga), ali cinjenica je da ides na zivce poprilicnom broju ljudi
<jelly-home> rut: ponasas se kao neodgojedno deriste, i svakog drugog-treceg na kanalu optuzujes da se ponasa upravo kako se ti ponasas, umisljeno i dignuta nosa
<rut> koji su to 2-3 ?
<jelly-home> rut: iskreno, ne znam zasto te chaky i ivoks pustaju da to radis, valjda se nadaju da ces odustati sam
<rut> ravilov i ti ste jedini koje prcam . 
<jelly-home> ne 2-3, svako malo se bahatis
<rut> u uvjek vas dvoje
<ravilov> i to je u redu?
<rut> ja bi se malo zapitao zasto uvjek vas dvojica
<jelly-home> cinjenica da to radis namjerno je sasvim dovoljna
<ravilov> yep
<rut> niko drugi AL samo vas dvoje
<jelly-home> ja bi se zapitao kakav osjecaj vrijednosti moraneko imati da mu je to zabavno
<rut> jos bi od tebe jelly odustao al uporno radis to sto radis 
<ravilov> a sto tebe briga sta netko radi? tko si ti da se tako postavljas iznad nekog?
<rut> u svemu nalazis razlog da mozes filozofirat . al doslovno u svemu 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-05
<Mmike> mih
<Mmike> moh
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> muh
<jelly-home> \poni/
<jelly-home> /sinkronizacija\
<DomaMuffin> me u to ime pogleda My Little Pony: The Movie (1986)_sinkronizirano
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<DomaMuffin> Jutro
<DomaMuffin> Nemrem vjerovati da mi je dete tak veliko da se igra s vlakicem .. 
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe :)
<DomaMuffin> Vise nemam ni jednu samo_svoju igracku :D
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<jelly-home> ugh
<Vlado9A3CY> to je grozno :D
<DomaMuffin> hmm, novi MLP film nemrem nigdje naci sinkan 
<jelly-home> koji novi?  Ima dva Equestria Girls filma
<jelly-home> ak su pametni, nece ih staviti dok ne dodju sa serijom bar do prvog
<DomaMuffin> Moj mali Poni: Svijet ljudi ( meni novi, izdan 2013 )
<jelly-home> to ce biti prvi Equestria Girls
<DomaMuffin> Ahh
<jelly-home> dodje po redu nakon 3. sezone, a po broju epizoda, HRT2 je otkupio tek prvu sezonu MLP
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> smrzavam se
<SilverSpace> upali grijanje
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> al zidovi su hladni
<SilverSpace> je kad se zidovi ohlade tesko ih zagrijati 
<DomaMuffin> eGroupware zna biti tako drekav ( e-mail modul ) da je to strava .. vrti neki strgani cronjob svakih 5 minuta .. naravno spama me notifikacijama da je sjeban .. ne znam jel da iskljucim notifikacije ili da obrisem citav softver 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: vjecita borba i nedoumice :)
<markosejic> d dan
<DomaMuffin> Ima koji mobitel vec ugradjen "ac" wireless standard, a da si ga prosjecni sljaker moze priustiti i da je kod nas u prodaji ? 
<ivoks> toeto
<ivoks> odoo poslozen
<jelly> DomaMuffin: brijem da trazis previse, mozda neki friski kinez
<jelly> a jel bi "n" na 5GHz bio dost
<jelly> Galaxy S4 izgleda ima ac, ak te volja dat dva soma za telefon
<ivoks> 52$ barel
<ivoks> do kraja tjedna moglo bi ispod 50$
<ivoks> a to ce biti tragedija za jednu veliku zemlju
<markosejic> he he
<jelly> ivoks: samo za jednu?
<jelly> jadna Norveska
<ivoks> jelly: jednu veliku
<jelly> USA ce izdurat
<jelly> nekako
<SilverSpace> problem su arapske zemlje dali ce one izdrzati 
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> jaoo
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ma pitam samo iz radoznalosti, imam doma sve spojeno na "n" i meni je dosta, nego je "ac" sad vec u ponudi neko vrijeme, pa reko da pitam jer nisam bas vidio mobitele koji to nude. Thx
<vileni> meni je mob jedini uredjaj koji ima ac
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> finish=16158.0min speed=1001K/sec
<ivoks> hm
<DomaMuffin> vileni: kakav telefon imas ? 
<vileni> s4
<vileni> najjeftiniji ruter koji mi se cini ok je tplink c5
<DomaMuffin> "saom" tri antene :) 
<vileni> a moras imati za vece brzine prijenosa
<vileni> C7 mislim ima 4
<vileni> tako da neznam koliko bi mob mogao, 433mbit teoretski?
<vileni> posto ima samo jednu
<vileni> na n wireless mi se spaja sa max 72mbit
<vileni> ono sto je bizarno je da imam bolji signal 200m od stana pokraj konzuma, nego u wc-u
<markosejic> d dan
<weshmashian> mornin'
<markosejic> weshmashian: pozz
<SilverSpace> Franku se jos vid pogorsao na jedno oko ima -9
<jelly> vileni: bolji signal na svoj AP?
<vileni> jelly: da
<vileni> za unutar stana me ne cudi previse, vjerojatno su zidovi armirani
<vileni> ali me cudi koliko dobar signal moze biti na tu daljinu, pogotovo s obzirom na kolicinu mreza na istom kanalu
<jelly> stojni val
 * jelly prica gluposti
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7ZrWOGIbIE
<datase> YouTube: Jeeves and Wooster Theme - 0:01:14 - 146,149 views - 744 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHAE1N3X-Dk
<datase> YouTube: Girl has epic fail on a pogo stick!! - 0:00:21 - 2,300 views - 8 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> simum tamum lorem pradum
<ivoks> Crude Oil 50.80
<ivoks> Crude Oil 50.80-1.89 -3.59%
<ivoks> Open 52,61
<ivoks> Last 50.74
<ivoks> ajmo... jos danas ispod 50 :)
<jelly> jel ti to short sellaš ili šta
<ivoks> 50.75
<ivoks> 50.73
<ivoks> .72
<ivoks> na putu prema dolje... :)
<ivoks> .70
<ivoks> .64
<ivoks> wow... .55
<ivoks> .69
<ivoks> borba :D
<ivoks> .76
<Mmike> jel' zato dolar lagano ide u nebesa? :)
<ivoks> ne neg euro pada
<Mmike> ocel' tko kutnu garnituru?
<Mmike> poklanjam
<Mmike> samo treba doc po nju
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/kutne-garniture/kutna-garnitura-lezajem-razvlacenje-oglas-13916107
<jelly> heh, da si pito pred godinu dana
<ivoks> cek da vidim
<jelly> ah, desna
<ivoks> mozda, ja...
<ivoks> Mmike: to je tvoje?
 * jelly kupio vrlo slicnu u Primi
<jelly> ali lijevu
<Mmike> ivoks, moje
<Mmike> ima na razlvacenje lezaj
<Mmike> pa kao 2 osobe mogu spavati gore
<ivoks> imas dimenzije?
<Mmike> al' nije preporucljivo spavatu duze od par sati gore 
<Mmike> ono, za silu je ok, al' za konstantno spavanje nije nikako - ubije ldja
<jelly> jel ima i mjesto za stvari ispod onog produzenog dijela?
<Mmike> 255x195
<Mmike> jelly, jok
<Mmike> ne dize se taj dio
<jelly> aha
<ivoks> Mmike: aj, javim ti danas, ok?
<jelly> jel kupito u emmezeti?
<Mmike> ivoks, ack
<Mmike> jelly, jok, kupio pred jedno 8 godina na velesajmu
<Mmike> 12k kuna sam ju platio!
<Mmike> jer je bivsa zena imala fix ideje
<jelly> a u kufer
<Mmike> ne vrijedi POLA tog iznosa
<ivoks> Mmike: a jel u dobrom stanju?
<ivoks> Mmike: naime, treba mi nes tak za murter
<jelly> ja sam moju, bolju, platio cca 4k ak se dobro sjecam a ima vise fichura
<Mmike> ivoks, pa je, treba ju oprat eventualno. Ima na jedno mjestu maaalo progoreno od cika, i po dnu se vidi da su ju macke napadale
<ivoks> bivsa zena?
<Mmike> al' nije nigdje poderana nit slicno
<ivoks> onda nis
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> i ovaj kufer na izvlacenje visi kad se spremi
<jelly> za besplatno izgleda jako dobro
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> jedino ak ce se koristit za stalno spavanje - onda nije za to
<Mmike> jer je fakat ubojica ledja
<Mmike> al' za sjedenje je ok
<jelly> za spavanje gosta kojeg je tri dana dosta
<Mmike> ivoks, 255x195 su dimenzije
<Mmike> aha, rek'o sam to ve c :D
<DomaMuffin> steta kaj nitko ne poklanja stvari koje sluze svim navedenim svrhama :( Mislim, poklanjaju, ali onda ima i pricetag :) Ja bi svoju super-udobnu-za-sjedit' garnituru isto rado zamijenio za neku na kojoj mozes odspavati , a ne ostati invalid
<jelly> na mojoj zasto zaspim, ali se vec nakon godina dana primjecuje da je meksa na mom omiljenom mjestu nego drugdje
<ivoks> da cujem, koji je ovako dobar kvart za zivjet?
<ivoks> di bi vi rentali stan da mozete birati?
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: blizu poslu. Ako to nije kriterij, sto dalje od grada, a da je u zoni javnog prijevoza ; ako ni to nije kriterij, onda negdje gdje ima puno zelenila
<ivoks> znaci pantovcak
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ili maksimir...
<DomaMuffin> Nelos odabir, bar znas da su zbiri uvijek blizu ako zatrebaju 
<DomaMuffin> Maksimir ne bi, pre cesto su tekme i popratni cirkus 
 * Mmike bi van grada
<Mmike> zelina
<DomaMuffin> mozda negdje prema kozjaku da do maksimira mogu s gornje strane
<Mmike> brezovica
<Mmike> kraljev vrh
<Mmike> i to 
<jelly> da mogu birati, ne bi bio ni blizu zagreba
<Mmike> mislim da cu ja u brezovicu u kucu
<Mmike> to je zeni blizo posla
<Mmike> a meni je poso di sam ja :)
<ivoks> ja cu gradit kucu u dubravi
<ivoks> al dok to nikne, moram negdje bit
<Mmike> ivoks, iznajmi stan u spanskom, pa da mozemo skupa radit :)
<jelly> podsljemenska zona je bila ok prije 20 godina, sad je preizgradjena 
<SilverSpace> Njemačka na rubu deflacije
<Mmike> a kak si ti vecinu vremena van .hr, da ja imam "skrovito mjesto" :)
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: kaj se jos uvijek isplati graditi ? Kaj nemres sad vec naci kuca na bubnju ispod cijene gradnje ( u doba kad je gradjena ) ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mozes, al' znas na kaj to lici?
<Mmike> ja sam htio kupit kucu
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: pa imam zemlju, pa mogu gradit kak god zelim
<Mmike> al' to je sve izgradjeno tak da izgleda...
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: moze liciti na svasta, pitam ivoksa jer sam ziher da nakon gradjevinskog fuxa moze i ruke i materijal naci jeftinije nego ti i ja 
<ivoks> stolariju si sam napravim
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/stan-zagreb-jarun-51-m2-oglas-12970064
<DomaMuffin> E!E Joj, kak ja pitam svigdi osim tu: ima tko majstora- tapecirera za preporuciti ? 
<ivoks> daj pogle slike, sve je nesto u spicu
<ivoks> potpuna namjestenost, a nema kreveta
<DomaMuffin> Ima kauc TM
<jelly> crveni! <3
<ivoks> za sad mi je ovo favorit
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/vukovarska-hainzlova-novogradnja-2-soban-garaza-oglas-13543026
<ivoks> dobra lokacija
<jelly> 380 €, lol
<DomaMuffin> ovaj drugi 450€ .. lol, bas lol :) 
<jelly> ne znam zasto svi stave blesave cijene na njuskalo pa onda spustaju poslije
<DomaMuffin> Briju da su na buvljaku .. 
<jelly> buraz, ak stavis 380e za 1.5 sobe, necu te ni zvati
<ivoks> di je trnje?
<DomaMuffin> Ili agencije posole i nadaju se najboljem ; tak je kum dao agenciji da proda gajbu, oni digli cijenu u nebo a da mu nisu ni rekli, nadali se usicariti 
<SilverSpace> iza palace pravde je trnje
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: blizu lisinskog, prekputa
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> trnjanska
<ivoks> jer google misle da je negdje drugdje
<Mmike> bas lol
<Mmike> za 3500 kuna dobis 4 ili 5 sobni stan od 100+ kvadratqa
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/maps/UqBGP
<jelly> pa sve do prekoput FERa je trnje
<ivoks> Mmike: ma di?
<Mmike> ivoks, svukud
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> di pocinje vrbik a zavrsava trnje, doduse
<ivoks> Mmike: al ja necu 30 godina stare stanove
<ivoks> hocu max. 6 godina staru gradnju
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: za rentu ? Kaj te briga kak je staro ako je renovirano propisno ? Ili pricas o kupnji ? 
 * DomaMuffin uvijek preferirao gajbe koje su "odstajale" i kojima je netko drugi popravio "djecje bolesti" 
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/gornja-dubrava-105-m2-novacka-moderan-prostran-stan-oglas-12547426
<ivoks> pa to sam doma
<ivoks> u novackoj
<ivoks> uzasno izgleda
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/stan-zagreb-kajzerica-100-m2-oglas-8305620
<Mmike> s tim da vecina tih cijena jos ide dolje
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> to je 100m od mene :D
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> sorry, mogu si priustiti nes bolje, pa...
<Mmike> ak oces brezovicu imas i za jos jeftinije :)
<Mmike> pa mislim
<Mmike> imas u sestinama 70kvadrata stanove u urbanim vilama za 5500 kuna mjesecno :)}
<ivoks> znam, razmisljam o tome
<ivoks> nasao sam jedan fini stan za 10.000kn
<DomaMuffin> sestine su jebene, ti bar ne stedis na gumama pa nema nikakvih nedostataka kvart
<ivoks> al je prevelik, 120 kvadrata
<ivoks> tko ce to cistit, nemam vremena za to
<ivoks> o jeb...
<DomaMuffin> jeftiniji stan i Consuela !
<ivoks> prvi sastanak nakon nove godine, direkt s direktoricom
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/mlinovi-lijep-originalan-2-68m2-vrhunski-ureden-oglas-6573858
<ivoks> neka hippy ekipa
<DomaMuffin> Ovaj je ok, ima bide
<jelly> DomaMuffin: sad reci iskreno jesi ikad koristio bide
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> pa di vi perete noge?
<ivoks> :D
<DomaMuffin> jelly: da sam imao ikakvu mogucnost, imao bi ga i ovdje di sam sad, u svim stanovima koje sam rentao sam ga imao. Mislis da je bezveze dok prvi put ne budes u prilici podaprat jajca na brzinu :) 
<jelly> ak imam vremena za jajca, imam i za tush
<DomaMuffin> ne.
<DomaMuffin> Nije stvar u vremenu, nego u tom koliko se i kako znojis :) Ja se na ljeto moram podaprat 12x , da se toliko puta tusirtam ukucani bi me ubili jer sam stalno u kadi :D
<DomaMuffin> Necu vam reci da je situacija nesto bolja odkad brijem jajca, TMI i to 
<jelly> i kupujes borotalco u vrecama od 50kg, ko cement?
<DomaMuffin> moram izguglat kaj je borotalco :) 
<jelly> talk sa mirisom bora
<jelly> http://www.amazon.com/Borotalco-Powder-17-5oz-Manetti-Roberts/dp/B0006NZ3Y4
<jelly> sto svaka domacica iz istre i kvarnera zna
<jelly> s/domacica/mama/
<DomaMuffin> Cuj, kaj one prase s tim ? :D
<jelly> exactly.
 * DomaMuffin umre od smijeha 
<jelly> Priča o Borotalco proizvodima duga je više od 100 godina, a započela je u jednoj maloj talijanskoj provinciji kada je engleski liječnik i farmaceut Sir Henry Roberts otkrio prirodne čestice mikrotalka te je zahvaljujući njima, stvorio jedinstvenu formulu Borotalco pudera. Puder Borotalco s jedinstvenim mirisom i prepoznatljivom zelenom ambalažom godinama se koristi za njegu kože, upija znoj, osvježava kožu i ostavlja ju mekom na dod
<jelly> ir.
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://gizmodo.com/hp-stream-mini-a-cute-cheap-windows-desktop-for-just-1677146011
<jelly> plavi!
<DomaMuffin> Hehe, dobijes " $25 Windows Store giftcard" .. zadnje kaj sam gledao windows store ne bi potrosio 2,5$ :) 
<Mmike> 5k kuna za 70 kvadrata? kaj dobijes i sluskinju i cistacicu i kuharicu ?
<ivoks> pa kaj je to
<ivoks> 1/10 place
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> pa svejedno
<ivoks> a cek, to je mjesecno? :)
<jelly> bolje spiskati 1/10 place na ajnc, kurve i viski
<ivoks> pa mozes
<ivoks> ostane ti jos 9/10
<jelly> </bender>
<ivoks> koji su portali jos dobri za trazenje stanova?
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/najam-stan-tresnjevka-1.5s-40m2-oglas-12035898
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: ukoliko ti je opcija, ostavi ti oglas da trazis takvu-i-takvu gajbu i nemoj ostaviti broj mobitela nego e-mail.
<jelly> ivoks: bio sam u proslom stanu u sokolgradskoj u zgradi iz 2008, vrlo fino
<ivoks> da, ovo izgleda ok
<ivoks>  Objavljen: 01.07.2014 u 03:25 
<ivoks> mora bit neki razlog zasto to jos nitko nije izrentao
<DomaMuffin> potencijalni rentijeri se redom nisu svidjeli vlasniku 
<ivoks> a mozda da si kupim stan
<DomaMuffin> Ao ti je porez i trosak odrzavanja manji od X€ .. 
<DomaMuffin> ( ako znas izracunati porez koji ce tek uvesti, do tell ) :) 
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> pa nisu skupi
<Mmike> zato kaj je ueber-pre skupo? :)
<ivoks> kaj je preskupo?
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/stan-zagreb-sesvetski-kraljevec-110-m2-novogradnja-5-sob-obitelj-oglas-13582806
<Mmike> eo
<Mmike> 3k kuna
<Mmike> 110 kvadrata
<Mmike> novo
<Mmike> i nenamjesteno
<Mmike> najcesce su stanovi tak namjesteni da nebi opce pitao vlasnika da iznese to van neg bi to spalio 
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/ede-murtica-2s-42.5m2-nov-stan-novogradnji-garaza-oglas-11583273
<ivoks> zivio sam u ovoj zgradi vec, dobar kvart
<ivoks> 5min to svakog kutka grada
<ivoks> vidi ovo
<ivoks> prekrasno
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/stan-zagreb-zagreb-119-m2-novogradnja-oglas-11272677
<ivoks> jel netko vidi sobu u ovom tlocrtu? :)
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/stan-zagreb-bundek-54.42-m2-novogradnja-oglas-9191822
<jelly> 2600 kvadrat, jesu oni normalni
<jelly> al lijep je, i ok razmjestaj
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> treba zgrnut kes
<ivoks> krediti su uzas
<jelly> ae
<DomaMuffin> Taman otplatim stambeni, pa mogu dici novi detetu za studij :) 
<ivoks> gledam kak je stan jeftin
<ivoks> a ono... naselje: jakusevec
<ivoks> stanova na jakusevcu koliko hoces
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/komforan-2-soban-stan-prizemlju-52-m-novogradnja-pm-oglas-13494614
<ivoks> te sve stanove drzava financirala
<ivoks> a nitko ne kupuje
<DomaMuffin> Drzava ? Mislis, ti ? :) 
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> super sstanova ima u dugavama
<DomaMuffin> I jos nemres dobiti popust, mamu im :) 
<Mmike> al' fakat super
<Mmike> i nisu skupi
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> jakusevac dramaticno smrdi :)
<ivoks> jedino jakusevec :)
<Mmike> ja sam zivio u dugavama jedno 15 godina
<Mmike> i opce nisam bio svjestan smrada
<Mmike> navikne se covjek
<ivoks> 1290€/m2
<Mmike> onak, dan-dva prek ljeta kad je jako jako toplo
<Mmike> onda sam se odselio
<Mmike> pa sam isao u posjet staroj i sestsri
<Mmike> majko mila :)
<Mmike> dugave, slobostina, travno, cak i utrine
<Mmike> uzas
<DomaMuffin> Moji su u Sigetu, tamo je ok, ali nemo'sh naci zgradu mladju od 35 godina .. 
<SilverSpace> 119 kvadrata a nema tuš? samo kadu 
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/kajzerica-odlicna-kvalitetna-novogradnja-63-m2-prodaja-oglas-12121266
<ivoks> tri sobe
<Mmike> odlicna kvaliteta
<Mmike> kajericanska
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> odlicna kvaliteta, a zgrada jos nije napravljena
<Mmike> ne racunamo kaj sava svako malo napravi rsum :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je moderan stan :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: koji to?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: onaj na bundeku ima i tus i kadu, u odvojenim prostorijama
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LUnix
<Mmike> Unlike most Unix-like systems, LUnix is written in 6502 assembly language instead of C.
<SilverSpace> da vidim ima odvojeno jedino kaj mi se tu svida kaj ima terasu
<DomaMuffin> http://gdjesibio91.tk/ # meni veli : Ti si se sakrio u najtamniji kut podruma, a iz njega nisi izlazio sve do 96-e kako bi bio siguran da je rat završio. :) Pretty accurate, not :) 
<jelly> L Ol -- TI SI ČETNIK! Rat si proveo na krivoj strani fronta! Pucao si na rvate, a još uvijek iznad kreveta držiš uokvirenu kartu velike Srbije
<DomaMuffin> Placem od smija' :) 
<DomaMuffin> To dobijes i ako pises da ti je ime Ante Pavelic :) 
<jelly> sa ć ili sa c?
<DomaMuffin> ć
<jelly> Franjo Tuđman -- Ti si pravi rvatina. Od 91. do 95. si proveo svaki dan na prvoj liniji fronta, a nakon što je rat završio spremio si svo oružje da budeš spreman
<DomaMuffin> Hahahaha , treba napraviti djesbijoprije91e.tk :) 
<jelly> <!--<h3><a href="http://p.pw/baeiwA">klikni ovdje i pomogni autorima! hvala!</h3>-->
<DomaMuffin> 10 kiloklikova za 4$ , uzas :) 
<ivoks> kak se zove ovaj kvart oko chromos zgrade?
<Vlado9A3CY> je l to ono na Slavonskoj?
<ivoks> izmedju slavonske i vukovarske
<ivoks> oko radnicke
<jelly> Ti si prava rvacka domaćica. Dane si provodila ukući moleći krunicu za muža na frontu
<ivoks> donji grad valjda
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: Zavrtnica ? 
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: a vise-manje, da
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/zagreb-donji-grad-67.89-m2-novogradnja-oglas-9792833
<ivoks> ovo je fakat ok
<ivoks> malo izduzen, al sta sad
<ivoks> Tehnika:
<ivoks> ISDN
<Mmike> ivoks, taj kvart je katastrova
<ivoks> u 2015.?
<Mmike> tam sam radio, u hiltonu, jel
<Mmike> doc i otic osim u gluho doba noci je nemoguce
<DomaMuff1n> Energetski certifikat "C", podrum i parking nisu u cijeni .. ne znam 
<Mmike> ma kaj
<Mmike> 120k eura, 20k eura ucesca, 180 eura rata na 15 godina?!
<Mmike> kak ja imam na 50k eura na 12 godina 400 eura ratu?!
<Mmike> odnosno - kaj su krediti TAK pojeftinili?
<Mmike> jos zaba daje kredite u kunama s fixnom kamatom
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: AFAIR ti si uzeo bas sjebat kredit :) Toliko sjebat da si koju godinu kasnije mene uvjeravao da moj kredit ne moze biti tak povoljan :) 
<ivoks> to si nes fulao
<jelly> e jebo hp
<ivoks> 17:32 < Mmike> 120k eura, 20k eura ucesca, 180 eura rata na 15 godina?!
<ivoks> to ne moze bit
<jelly> za raid10 treba "advanced pack" licenca
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, to je jedini koji se mogao onda uzet
<Mmike> mogo sam uzet u svicarcima :D
<Mmike> taj je bio 'povoljniji' :)D
<ivoks> Mmike: 180€ na mjesec, 15 godina je tek 32400€
<DomaMuff1n> jelly: sad za sve treba licenca, ni basic support vise ne daju ( driveri etc) ako ti makina nije pod garancijom, nabijem ih, ziviJo meni moj Intel :) Bar znam zakaj me deru :9 
<ivoks> nesto si krivo izracunao
<jelly> DomaMuff1n: al imamo garanciju i support... ovo je novo sa Gen 8
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam ja, njuskalo mi ponudilo
<Mmike> zato se i cudim
<ivoks> neso je krivo izracunao
<Mmike> nesto je opako krivo izracunoa, da :D
<ivoks> to je vise oko 800€
<jelly> prije si kupio diskove i kontroler i bbwc i imao si sve sto je kontroler mogao
<Mmike> meh, imam jos 4 godine i nemam vise kredit
<ivoks> jelly: da, i dell to radi
<jelly> %$@#
<Mmike> najgluplja stvar u svemiru je bio taj kredit
<Mmike> eh, dell, hp
<Mmike> supermicro
<ivoks> ovaj jumper daje ove mogucnosti, ovaj jumper daje one
<Mmike> moderni datacentri koriste supermicro :)
<ivoks> da, 820 eura u zabi
<ivoks> 770 u otp
<ivoks> to je dosta
<ivoks> kad bi mogao ulupati 400.000kn ucesca, onda bi kredit imao smisla
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: jossamo 4 svaka cast, fino ti to duras 
<jelly> za stan sam dao 40% u kesu, kredu za ostatak
<Mmike> jelly, tak i ja
<Mmike> u biti slicno
<ivoks> to jedino ima smisla
<jelly> reko ni pod razno ne uzimam kredu kojoj ce banci otici >50% na kamate
<Mmike> 90k eura je bio stan, 40k eura sam dao, 50k sam uzeo od banke
<ivoks> uzimati cijeli stan na kredit je skupo
<Mmike> ivoks, i ovak je skupo
<ivoks> Mmike: na koliko godina?
<Mmike> 50k sam uzeo, moram vratit 90k
<ivoks> ziher si uzeo u svicarcima :)
<Mmike> prvo sam uzeo na 15, onda kad je zena otisla sam prebacio kredu na sebe i povecao si ratu pa se racuna k'o da je na 13
<Mmike> nop :)
<jelly> banke su najgore zlo za ljude, a legalne
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> zena ti je otisla?
<Mmike> s kim god sam pricao, svi su mi rekli 'nemoj svicarce'
<Mmike> tj, 'ok je uzet auto u svicarcima na 2-3 godine'
<Mmike> 'sve preko toga - ne'
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, bivsa cura
<jelly> pa i ondasnji guverner je pricao ne svicarce
<ivoks> ma... rentat
<Mmike> ma svi su pricali ne svicarce
<ivoks> dok se ne obogatim
<ivoks> a onda kupit kesom
<jelly> rentat je ok ak imas ok gazdu
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, i onda rentat, a s kesom radit nes mudrije
<ivoks> ha cuj
<jelly> al steta bacanja novaca za rentanje
<ivoks> ak sve bude ok
<Mmike> nije steta
<Mmike> steata bacanja novaca za kredu banci
<ivoks> mogao bi zaraditi za stan u godinu dana
<Mmike> eo, gle, meni je rata kredita oko 4k kuna
<ivoks> ovo na murteru je lijepo krenulo
<jelly> onda se cujemo 2016 :-)
<Mmike> nesh malo manje
<Mmike> a najam ovog stana bi me kostao oko 2k kuna
 * weshmashian i dalje razmislja o onim kontenjerima
<ivoks> jelly: ne ove godine, ali za 2...
<Mmike> pa sad ti meni reci
<infy-> o/
<jelly> samo ne znam za murter, kako je nestabilno vrijeme, tamo bi mogle pijavice oplest
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> to podize cijenu aranzmana
<ivoks> dodatna atrakcija
<jelly> ovdje poplave, tam pijavice, ne znas gdje je sigurnije
<Mmike> lastovo
<Mmike> mljet
<Mmike> vis
<Mmike> tam treba ic
<Mmike> ne na otoke koji su povezani mostom!
<ivoks> ja ne govorim o mjestu za odmor
<jelly> Mmike: na kojem od tih ima izvora vode?
<ivoks> vec o serekesu
<Mmike> jelly, brijem da svi imaju
<ivoks> kajak na murteru je serekes
<jelly> jedespece
<ivoks> jos 15min
<ivoks> pa jos jedan dan odmora
<jelly> ok, nije licenca nego kolega ne zna da za raid10 moras imat PARAN broj diskova
 * Mmike je danas na godisnjem
<DomaMuff1n> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<DomaMuff1n> me je isto na godisnjem
 * jelly je na poslu, losers
<DomaMuff1n> Pa bas, na GO sam, a rijesio sam 20 tiketa, bolje si prosao 
<jelly> ja sam ih vise napravio nego sto rijesio
<jelly> spammeri nikad ne spavaju :-|
<DomaMuff1n> Ti stvaras posao! takvi k'o ti generiraju place :) ž
<jelly> jok, tete iz knjigovodstva generiraju place :-)
<DomaMuff1n> :-ž) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vstNm5xzuKM Å¡ta si u kavu stavilaaaaa
<datase> YouTube: The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (HQ) - 0:02:29 - 854,538 views - 4474 likes / 34 dislikes
<tonil> http://imgur.com/gallery/WsWy6
<tonil> dečki?'
<tonil> evo vam jedan hot topic http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/vijesti-by-forumasi/kakve-place-top-500-it-tvrtki/219787.aspx
<DomaMuff1n> cekaj, smijem se :) 
<tonil> loool ja isto
<ivoks> idem off
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> moze se zaraditi vise
<tonil> DomaMuff1n, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF-YBfnappM sext sa spagetama me podsjetio na ovaj remix
<datase> YouTube: Eminem - Mom's Spaghetti (remix) Original - 0:02:40 - 986,417 views - 13536 likes / 252 dislikes
<tonil> ivoks, i meni je bilo sumnjivo?
<tonil> ivoks, jesu ovo top ili prosjek?
<ivoks> ne znam, ne radim za hrvatsku firmu
<DomaMuff1n> Meni izgleda kao jedan od topica zbog cijeg zutila ne citam bugov forum 
<tonil> DomaMuff1n, imaju novosti za hardwer za to ih i posjecujem
<ivoks> al te novce koje spominju mozes bez problema zaraditi radeci za neku stranu firmu
<ivoks> neto od 32.750 mi zvuci jako malo za 'top placu'
<ivoks> to su prosjecne place u firmama
<ivoks> dakle, firma X ima Y zaposlenih
<ivoks> od kojih je Y/2 informaticara; ostalu su logistika
<ivoks> logistika tesko da ima vise od 10.000kn neto
<ivoks> po ovome bi init trebao biti u prvih 10 firmi :)
<ivoks> MAVENIR SYSTEMS d.o.o.
<ivoks> hm
<jelly> jeba ga imgur nisam smio kliknut http://imgur.com/gallery/IUNbe
<ivoks> jel to od mavenira podruznica
<DomaMuff1n> ivoks: jesu i va bombali ponudama da za sitne pare budete zabiljezeni u enciklopediju top poduzetnika godine ? :)
<ivoks> ili ce netko najebat zbog kradje imena
<ivoks> DomaMuff1n: srecom, nisam naivan
<jelly> DomaMuff1n: jel na prvom mjestu lik sa idejom enciklopedije top poduzetnika?
<DomaMuff1n> ivoks: Ma, nije nitko, ali si me sad s tim "mogao bi ja" podsjetio na njihovu velikodusnu ponudu :) Jebate, mi se trudimo sakriti od javnosti, a oni nam nude upis u nekakav tamo registar :) 
<ivoks> ah da
<ivoks> gledao sam tu listu
<ivoks> i smijao se
<ivoks> jer moje firme nema
<DomaMuff1n> jelly: kajaznam tko je, procitali smo ponudu,plakali par minuta od smijeha, par minuta spekulirali i bacili to u kosh 
<ivoks> a isplacuje pff.. puno vise nego vecina ovdje
<ivoks> http://www.ictbusiness.info/media/dokumenti/ICT-2013/ict-500-neto-placa-2013.pdf
<ivoks> 4916
<ivoks> to je prosjecna placa
<ivoks> u 500. firmi
<ivoks> kaj briju :)
<DomaMuff1n> Hehe, victory, nema mi firme u popisu :D
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> media nexus d.o.o.
<ivoks> lopovi :)
<ivoks> OBRT ZA RAČUNALNE USLUGE BITOPEDIJA
<jelly> 4916 je ispod prosjeka... kak moze bit "top 500" ako ima vise od 1000 reigstriranih firmi?
<ivoks> ocito stavljaju i obrte na popis
<ivoks> tak da ne kuzim :)
<DomaMuff1n> O, mStart finu statistiku ( za ovakvu listu ) predstavlja javnosti :) Peru tati Todoricu paru :) 
<ivoks> ne znam po cem se slaze ta tablica
<ivoks> al... zbljuv
<ivoks> :)
<DomaMuff1n> Jelda :) Ispada da bi mi bio demotion da odem u bilo koju od sub-top-5 firmi, a radim za prculjak od firme :) 
<ivoks> na vrhu su podruznice, a ne firme
<ivoks> to su gluposti
<ivoks> al, dobro je vidjeti kako se krecu place u nekim firmama
<ivoks> pazi ovog
<ivoks> pivicecic i sinovi doo
<ivoks> 1 zaposlen
<ivoks> koji sinovi onda?
<ivoks> nema infobipa ovdje
<ivoks> http://www.poslovni.hr/domace-kompanije/infobip-pretekao-in2-i-sa-600-ljudi-postao-najveca-hrvatska-it-tvrtka-271914
<ivoks> kakav ms hrvatska, smijesno
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/10452885_764853173536307_6577091961495908553_o.jpg
<ivoks> a vidi ih
<ivoks> kraj ubuntu botha (vidi lijevo, u1 logo)
<Mmike> Vesna Bodiroža, voditeljica ljudskih potencijala Infobipa na Sajmu poslova na FER-u ....
<Mmike> ^^ mnogo zgodna curka :)
<Mmike> od masu ekipe sam cuo da je u infobipu katastrofa za raditi
<Mmike> kak se iphone synca s ubuntuoim?
<DomaMuff1n> koji ajfoun, koji ubuntu, kakav sync ? Kaj nema tuntor u repou iTunese, ako si to mislio ? 
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: nekaj ovak http://blog.xenodesystems.com/2014/03/how-to-managesync-your-ios-7-device.html ?
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/getting-started-with-ubuntu-14-04-pdf-guide.html
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAJxw3wGnao&list=PLCE9A7E56A795E5C8
<datase> YouTube: Ethan Uslan - Chopin Nocturn - 0:04:03 - 125,095 views - 910 likes / 11 dislikes
<Mmike> ak volite sopena
<Mmike> i rag-time piano
<Mmike> lik je odlican
 * jelly-home voli Gazebo
<Mmike> cime ripat dvd
<Mmike> tj, iz ripanog DVDja napravit 
<Mmike> divx? mkv? 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY
<datase> YouTube: Baltimora - Tarzan Boy - 0:03:40 - 30,947,360 views - 70348 likes / 1871 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: ovo mozda https://handbrake.fr/
<Mmike> vileni, s tim sam se svaki put ubio od patnje :)
<Mmike> fina pileca juhica
 * jelly-home izripao i ostavio direktorij as-is, mplayer to svira uredno
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> handbrake dolazi u 14.04
<Mmike> i cini se da radi ok
<Mmike> sad cemo vidimo
<DomaMuff1n> steta kaj nisam ne znam od kad vidio fizicki DVD , sad bi bilo fino napraviti neki transcoding benchmark, da vidimo na kojem OSu je to brze 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: :)
<SilverSpace> kaj nemaš crtica :)
 * jelly-home je zadnji put ripao sa... wine '/home/jelly/wine/Program Files/DVD Shrink/DVD Shrink 3.2.exe'
<jelly-home> (uredno i brzo odradilo)
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: sve je vec zripano :) Mogu eventualno neki *BR*.mkv pprekodirati u nekaj drugo,nisam siguran da je to posten test
<DomaMuff1n> jelly-home: +1 !! 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: ja nis nisam ripao onda imam problem kaj ja moram brinuti o tome ovako Franko sam svoje crtice pusta na dvd 
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: pomislit cu da kupujes sve svoje video materijale :) 
<SilverSpace> crtica orginal imam hrpu 
<SilverSpace> sve kupljeno
<SilverSpace> aa ja mislio da mi je kita premala http://magazin.net.hr/zdravlje/istrazivanja/imate-li-vi-mozda-preveliku-vaginu
<SilverSpace> moram na operaciju smanjenje kite 
<DomaMuff1n> Mislim da to mozes i sam doma :) 
<jelly-home> koi me vrag tjero da kliknem na net.hr link
<jelly-home> -10 to IQ
<DomaMuff1n> Taj *.net.hr treba napraviti kao wiki, ne bi mogao biti gluplji i netocniji, a mozda bi se pojedinci dali i ispravljali sranja u clancima :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Nevezano, prodajem glas u drugom krugu izbora za erdinger, paulaner ili crveni hirter
<jelly-home> nisam probao ovo zadnje
<DomaMuff1n> Frend preporuca, veli da vrijedi puta do izbornog mjesta :) 
<jelly-home> tak da po principu Sincic, glas za crveni hirter
<DomaMuff1n> http://www.brainpickings.org/2014/12/29/neil-degrasse-tyson-reading-list/ # zanimljiv izbor knjiga
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: jebi ga kaj kliktas :) kaj si ustanovio da ti je premali :)
<jelly-home> ili ono drugo
<DomaMuff1n> Ja sam, i bez clanka, samo ustanovio da ga ne koristim :) 
<jelly-home> eh, ti si odradio, bar pola posla :-)
<DomaMuff1n> :-) Ae, zato ga vise ne vadim ako ima zena unutar 100m, makar se u gace upisao :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Htjedo pitait, ima li nacin da browseru , bez 3rd party plugina kao htttps anywhere, kazem da za svaki sajt koji posjecujem proba prvo otvoriti https verziju ? 
<DomaMuff1n> svejedno mi je koji browser
<SilverSpace> hm vis ima ili nema 
<DomaMuff1n> kuis, kad kromu  velim "pimpek.com", ode drito na http://pimpek.com, ali ni ne pokusa prefiksati "https" kao default, pa "http" kao failover
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/https%20everywhere
<DomaMuff1n> a uzdat se u to jel imam/nemam radi/ne radi neki plugin mi je onak .. trapavo
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: ja bi 'tijo natjerat browser da se ponasa malo opreznije, ne oslanjati se na staku koju mogu i ne moram imati instaliranu 
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da mozes to bez nekog nadojeba 
<DomaMuff1n> Tja, idem jos malo guglat na temu 
<DomaMuff1n> usput, ako je tko lijeni webmaster i ne da mu se gubiti sate na enkriptiranje svog weba : https://letsencrypt.org/ ( vama na dushu da li vjerujete fondaciji iza projekta, ja samo ogu reci da je pun Q brze nego dok si slazem isto sam ) 
<DomaMuff1n> Pardon, zaboravio sam dodati: https://github.com/letsencrypt/lets-encrypt-preview
<jelly-home> jesu vec otvorili besplatni CA ili ne jos
<jelly-home> ah, nisu
<DomaMuff1n> testni su dali van, za produkciju cekamo Q2 2015
<jelly-home> sta znaci testni
<DomaMuff1n> da nije embedan u browsere i dobil bush warning i ako imas certifikat. 
<jelly-home> eh
<DomaMuff1n> **da CA nije embedan u browsere
<jelly-home> dakle startssl do daljnjeg
<DomaMuff1n> Ae, ali ok, ide naprijed
<tonil> Mmike, jest zgodna je 
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/poslusajte-zbog-cega-je-prekinuta-pressica-u-splitu-hdzovci-i-kolinda-ne-daju-na-mamica/793455.aspx
<Mmike> hihihi
<Mmike> kakva kokos ta kolinda :)
<tonil> Mmike, https://www.flickr.com/photos/infobip/14824876824/
<tonil> jos da guglam dublje osvanile bi fotke sa zrca
<tonil> ecstasy party
 * Mmike nije nikad bio na ekstaziju!
<Mmike> erm,
<Mmike> nisam nikad bio na zrcu
<Mmike> hm :)
<DomaMuff1n> Nisi propustio nista osim beskrajen rupe u novcaniku, otisao sam jednom, uvjeren da imam para za provest cijelo ljeto tamo .. izmikali su nas u jednoj veceri :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bilo puno boljih partija
<Mmike> idem se prosetat
<DomaMuff1n> http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti/u-brugesu-ce-izgraditi-podzemni-cjevovod-kojim-ce-se-prenositi-pivo-982641 # Holy pipeline, Batman ! 
<DomaMuff1n> ode nafta ispod 50$bbl :)
<SilverSpace> neka
<DomaMuff1n> A, zao mi arapa :) Samo to imaju bokci, opet ce se pretvoriti u vukojebinu ako ne bude te pare, a onda bi fakat moglo biti rata 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kaj je trebala napraviti kad je pitaju isto pitanje pet puta?
<tonil> DomaMuff1n, jel dolar skocio?
<tonil> di pratis naftu
<tonil> samo me dolar interesira 
<DomaMuff1n> http://www.bloomberg.com/energy/
<DomaMuff1n> http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/currencies/americas/
<tonil> pa nista je to
<tonil> bio je toliki i 2009
<tonil> mislim barel
<tonil> nista to
<tonil> cekam da se posten zakuha
<tonil> posteno*
<DomaMuff1n> jeje, nista je t ako nisi u zadnjih 5 godina navikao imati 2x veci priljev petrodolara doma. Znas onu "baBogda imao pa nemao" .. uopce necu ulaziti u spekulacije o dodatnom padu cijene
<tonil> hm
<tonil> imas negdje rast i pad dolara za zadnju dekadu
<tonil> prije potopa 2003
<tonil> ono
<tonil> od potopa pa do danas
<tonil> uff sta mi je lijepo vidjet dolar ovako jak
<tonil> nocas cu slatko spavat
<tonil> uff
<DomaMuff1n> http://www.wtrg.com/oil_graphs/oilprice1947.gif http://static.seekingalpha.com/uploads/2009/5/12/160728-124210248500328-Sajal_origin.png :)
<DomaMuff1n> eto, od 1976 do 2011 :) 
<SilverSpace> sutra ce poskupit kod nas 
<DomaMuff1n> Dobio sam teglu ciganskog graha, idem vidjet' jel to fakat tako ljuto kako kazu :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj je to 
<DomaMuff1n> K'o nekakva zimnica/salata, grah, ljute paprike i bog znaj sto vec unutra, vele ljudi da je ljuto k'o vrag 
<DomaMuff1n> Pomirisao sam i otvorilo mi nos :) 
<DomaMuff1n> http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/885725/
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuff1n> cesnjak *i* feferoni :D
<SilverSpace> hm slaze se ko zimnica 
<SilverSpace> ima li to u konzervi
<DomaMuff1n> prvi put sam to neki dan vidio ikako ( jao, znojim se ) :D
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B6nkXyTCYAAPAil.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuff1n> Trebam ! :) 
<DomaMuff1n> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10897810_897714003592315_5774999387249245939_n.jpg?oh=98470af559a0b5e4c0bc988b4714d0d1&oe=5537AA3A # Da je Vuco reziro Titanic .. 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kad nezna odgovorit :)
<SilverSpace> pa odgovorila je tri puta 
<SilverSpace> i neka tuka novinarska opet pita 
<Mmike> kaj je odgovorila? :)0
<Mmike> nijenish odgovorila
<Mmike> jer je tulava
<Mmike> jer joj nije palo na pamet da bi ju to mogo opce netko pitat
<Mmike> pa se nije pripremila
<Mmike> kokos
<Mmike> idem lec
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> http://www.atarimagazines.com/compute/issue113/p20_21st_CENTURY_COMPUTING.php <- a view of the future (iz 1989)
<Mmike> ""Certainly, by the year 2001, we'll have an integrated home communications center," says Lee Felsenstein, inventor of the first portable computer, the Osborne 1, and president of Golemics in Berkeley, California. "That will be the home computer, combined with the ISDN telephone connection; the HDTV, which will be happening; the various information technologies ranging down to answering machines and fax; and general-information utility use.""
<Mmike> Saffo agrees. "The personal computer as we know it will persist longer in the home than in business," he predicts. "But by 1996–1997, they'll start to disappear. They'll become a low-end commodity like the typewriter."
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> opa pala cijena dizela i benge 
<infy-> \o/     \o         o/            \:D/
<DomaMuff1n> Meni je tak svejedno, ja uvijek tocim za 200kn </dumb> :) 
<infy-> Å ta se radi
<DomaMuff1n> Objasnjavam klincu da se mora ici spavati iako je dan :) 
<infy-> :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.racedepartment.com/attachments/f1_2012-2013-04-18-21-32-18-97-jpg.38043/
<SilverSpace> jaooooo
<CrazyLemon> DomaMuff1n pokaži mu https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152996415216661&set=vb.118526656660&type=2&theater     :D
<DomaMuff1n> lol, ne zna englestinu :D
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE1xcYXTZJI
<datase> YouTube: UFO Crashing Releases Orb Over Southern California. Anyone Else See It? - 0:03:18 - 469,593 views
<weshmashian> mornin'
<DomaMuff1n> o0o0o , mashinerijo !
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/46736/veselis-se-snijegu-a-onda-si-pogledas-auto
<SilverSpace> riba za rucak 
<SilverSpace> ako se pastrva moze zvati riba 
<jelly-home> <InteliBlentav> guys can ya help
<Mmike> ja sam jucer napunio tank
<Mmike> izgubio sam 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> 8 kuna :D
<DomaMuff1n> InteliBlentav !!
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: vidis, da tocis svaki put za 200kn kao ja .. :) 
<ivoks> ja sam izgubio 4
<ivoks> kg u zadnjih 2 tjedna
<ivoks> ne znam kak :)
<DomaMuff1n> o0o0
<ivoks> a znam kak
<ivoks> al bi covjek ocekivao da se dobiju
<ivoks> al toliko nervoze u zadnja dva tjedna, gubitak kilograma mi je najmanji problem
<jelly-home> bas si zbog nervoze i mogao izgubiti
<jelly-home> mos nervozno ne jesti, i nervozno jesti previse... 
<ivoks> nisam imao bas ugodnih 2 tjedna
<ivoks> One of the biggest, reliable and most trusted Bitcoin exchange — Bitstamp — on Monday announced that it has been a target of a hacking attack, which lead to the theft of "less than 19,000 BTC" (worth about $5 million in virtual currency; one BTC is about $270). 
<ivoks> jednostavno nema kontrole
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<ivoks> mrzim kad se to desi
<ivoks> a od iloa ni traga...
<Mmike> ivoks, dosli danas ljudi i dali mi paru i odnjeli kutnu
<ivoks> Mmike: super, rijesio se
<ivoks> bitno da su zadovoljni
<ivoks> a i ti
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, i yup
<Mmike> reko si da ces se javit sinoc, ovi banuli danas, ponudili paru, reko, nosite, nosite mi muku! :)
<jelly> tak treba
<Mmike> http://www.fart-sounds.net/fart_sound_board.htm
<Mmike> http://www.failedsuccess.com/index.php?/weblog/comments/traffic_jam_causes/
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> mozemo u gruziju samo s osobnom
<ivoks> Somaliland — visa required (30 days for 30 US dollars, payable on arrival)
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> Arab League — Certain countries will deny access to holders of Israeli visas or passport stamps of Israel because of the Arab League boycott of Israel.
<ivoks> iran, irak, kuvajt, libanon, libija, oman, katar, saudijska arabija, sudan, sirija, tunis, jemen
<ivoks> u te drzave ne mozes uci nakon sto ti izraelci nabiju stambilj u putovnicu
<ivoks> ti srca, izraelci ne mogu ni u maleziju
<SilverSpace> e da jedan moj je otiso u izrael iz radoznalosti a radio je posao u dosta okolnih zemalja i zajeb nisu ga vise pustili :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore to nije znao dok ga na granici nisu zadrzali 
<SilverSpace> dva dana frka bila
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=774711862564373&fref=nf
<SilverSpace> kraljevski 
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> Kada se zna da je Josip Purić, direktor GP-a Krka, u intervjuima izjavljivao da cijeli hrvatski politički sustav uporno uništava naše gospodarstvo, tim je zanimljivije što je odlučio “pogurati” čak dvoje kandidata, predstavnika tih političkih sustava, u predsjedničkoj kampanji. Ivo Josipović u kampanji je do 3. siječnja potrošio ukupno 5,8 milijuna kuna. Od donacija je prikupio 2,69 milijuna kuna, a na medijsko je oglašavanje potr
<SilverSpace> jebo srednji klik
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/364895/Kakav-pad-Olimpijski-prvak-tesko-ozlijeden.html
<SilverSpace> bije tako strasno izgledalo 
<Mmike> mobitel, kad se puni, sishe 4W
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=908552345842494
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> Lako ti je hakirati HDZ-ov account kad su im svima lozinke "hrvatina91", "VolimHrvacku", "Imaltutemene" i "jabijamio" #HDZtweets
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/JednaHercegovka/status/552518107739471872/photo/1
<Mmike> pre dobar je internet veceras :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si i to mjerio 
<Mmike> a na stolu mi stoji uredjaj taj
<Mmike> pa stekam sve u njega :)
<Mmike> vis
<Mmike> zena susi kosu
<Mmike> prilika!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome Franko rjesava uzz malu pomoć sudoku na easy bez frke za mjesec dva rješit ce sam
<Mmike> pise da moze 3.5 kW bez beda
<SilverSpace> bez pomoci
<Mmike> fen falja ima 1.5
<Mmike> a brijem da je crko 
 * Mmike je nesposoban rjesit sudoku
<SilverSpace> ma nije problem dok skuzis zakonitosti 
<SilverSpace> naravno ima tezih i laksih 
<SilverSpace> teze ne mozes bez olovke rijesit 
<SilverSpace> brojke i logika mu idu jako dobro 
<Mmike> odem lec
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu1CgWt26VI "electronic metalcore" 
<datase> YouTube: Crossfaith - "Monolith" Official Music Video - 0:03:51 - 1,807,373 views - 14417 likes / 241 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-07
<Mmike> mlj
<ivoks> joj, ponedjeljak
<Mmike> ili srijeda
<Mmike> tak svejedno :)-
<Mmike> dete se dize svaki dan, ne kuzi on dane u tjednu :D
<vileni> ponedjeljak, da
<Mmike> Meh.
<SilverSpace> jutro
<tonil> Mmike, http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/renault-clio-1.5-dci-oglas-13474656
<tonil> jel ovo dobar izbor za mladu vozačicu?
<Mmike> Radni obujam:	1461 cm3
<Mmike> lol
<vileni> model auta je ok, doticni primjerak vrlo vjerojatno ne
<Mmike> tonil: ne
<Mmike> na stranu to kaj je auto vjerojatno razvaljen
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> niski spojleri
<Mmike> veliki kotaci
<Mmike> mladi vozac ce to unistit za cas
<Mmike> mladi vozac treba obican clio
<Mmike> ili fiestu
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> corsa/astra
<Mmike> 1.1/1.3 motor
<vileni> pa nije da 1.5dci nesto opasan po snazi
<Mmike> brijes da je netko tak lickao auto bez da je diro motor?
<Mmike> doduse, da
<Mmike> frend iz Splita ima Audija koji izgleda k'o da jede malu djecu
<Mmike> a ima 105 KS :)
<Mmike> vileni: mladi vozac se, po meni, treba naucit vozit tak da ima nogu na podu, a ne da se boji stisnut gas.
<Mmike> i 1.1/1.3 motori na malim autima su idealni
<Mmike> naravno, ne mala fiesta ona s 1.1 turbo motorom od 130 KS :)
<vileni> u principu, jeftin auto sa osnovama sigurnosti, tipa punto/clio druge generacije, zracni jastuci i to je to :)
<vileni> a sto se snage tice, meni ovi moderni od 100ks ne idu nikamo, preteski su
<SilverSpace> yep premalo konja je vece ubistvo za mladog vozaca nego previse 
<tonil> SilverSpace, to me i muci
<tonil> u tome i lezi problem
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak to mislis?
<Mmike> na kraju je M705 logitechov ispo nelos
<Mmike> malen, stane lako u ruksak, a nije totalno nespretan za u ruku
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosovan_passport#mediaviewer/File:KosovoPassportRecognition.png
<tonil> bravo unisti staru hrvatsku djedovinu u vojvodini a kosovarima daj izmisljenu drzavu, danke 'merika
<ivoks> djedovinu :)
<ivoks> nama je sve djedovina
<ivoks> brinemo o hercegovini, vojvodini, pa cak i iranu
<ivoks> bilo bi dobro da konacno shvatimo da zivimo na svojoj djedovini i da se pocnemo malo vise brinuti za nju
<BotaniCar1> Potpisujem :) 
<Mmike> 6,30900
<Mmike> kupovni tecaj dolara!
<Mmike> p-jebote
<tonil> Mmike, ima i po 6,4
<tonil> i vise
<tonil> al samo za sume povis 50k kuna
<Mmike> tonil: ma, ja prodajem dolare
<tonil> Mmike, ma je li 
<Mmike> kupovni znaci 'banka kupuje po tom tecaju'
<tonil> zamisa sam nesto
<Mmike> da, placaju me u dolarima pa ih prodam da mogu kupit speka, luka, sira, putra, JAJCA I KRUMPIRA
<Mmike> s tim da RBA nema bas nest super tecaj
<tonil> Mmike, moja familija trzi dolare od 85
<Mmike> tonil: vidim ja da si ti neki lik iz sposobne obitelji :D
<tonil> ma vraga 
<tonil> takva bila situacija 
<tonil> ivoks, a je li,a vojvodina nije imala status u jugoslaviji kao i kosovo??
<tonil> po cemu su oni posebni
<tonil> a bosnu necu ni komentirat
<tonil> to da si rekao istra
<tonil> pa ajde
<tonil> ona i onako nikad nije bila nasa
<Mmike> vojvodjanci/
<Mmike> po tom sto im sve ravno :D
 * Mmike nikad nece skuzit nacionalni ponos
<Mmike> cemu, sta dobis time?
<Mmike> po meni je to totalno mentalno zadojenje
<Mmike> da ponovimo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OnWnwwxNPA
<datase> YouTube: George Carlin - pride - 0:04:30 - 405,056 views - 4424 likes / 60 dislikes
<Mmike> doduse, lik prica o Ircima, al' isti kufer
<tonil> Mmike, taj george carlin se u zadnje vrijeme fura kod ljudi u kasnim dvadesetima i ranim tridesetima, ko prije justin biber u teenegera
<tonil> bljak
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> taj lik je mrtav valjda skoro 10 godina vec
<tonil> nepovezano sa trendom koji ga stuje
<Mmike> Died	June 22, 2008 (aged 71)
<Mmike> kakav fakin trend? :) lik je bio stand up comedian
<Mmike> k'o sto je danas Louis CK, recimo :)
<Mmike> ili k'o sto je bio Bill Hicks
<Mmike> ili Robin Williams
<Mmike> ili ti svi neki
<tonil> motherfucking hipsters 
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> zima je
<SilverSpace> kaže nekii strani strucnjak za naftu da bi nafta mogla pasti na 20$ za barel 
<SilverSpace> bit ce voda skuplja od nafte 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u venezueli vec i je :D
<Mmike> KAK JE ZIMA
<Mmike> jebemti sve, nekud puse, noge su mi se smrzle
<Mmike> a imam fine papucice
<Mmike> pufnaste i sve to
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> carape obuj
<Mmike> kak' sam to zaboravio :)
<tonil> a jesu ovi studeni FOI-a uzorni http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/policija-u-varazdinu-zaplijenila-oruzje-namijenjeno-krim-miljeu-ili-teroristima-982847
<tonil> "je Jurčec istaknuvši kako je ovu akciju varaždinska policija pripremala duže vrijeme." duze vrijeme a maloprije na dnevniku slucajno ih zaustavili i nasli u autu oruzje sto ih je i ponukalo za premetacinu stana??
<obrut> na tom FOI-u i studiraju samo kriminalci...
<obrut> daj ih poglej - ravilov, kost, mac (hdogan), ...
<Mmike> mac jos studira?
<obrut> ok, studirali su :P
<Mmike> da ne spominjemo tebe, zvonka, arnea... :)
<obrut> cuti bre ;)
<Mmike> idem nesh pojest
<SilverSpace> tonil: mi smo slucajna drzava 
<SilverSpace> opa Borna Rendulić igra u prvom napadu 
<api984> dan
<BotaniCar1> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10443437_813480922058271_7755857022284337940_n.jpg?oh=f3394f78a54912a7e89ee6fee4573a78&oe=552E9295 # breast feeding 
<BotaniCar1> lol lol lol @ FOI comments :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: bio u erste danas
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/volkswagen-golf-r-touch/139138.aspx
<ivoks> sat vremena ispunjavao papire; malo za obrt, malo za firmu
<ivoks> erste ti dozvoljava da si sam promijenis pin na kartici
<BotaniCar1> Ha, dobar ficur
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/desetero-ljudi-ubijeno-u-napadu-na-redakciju-pariskog-lista-982853
<ivoks> bas me zanima koliko ce europa jos trpjeti netrpeljive i neprilagodjene
<ivoks> za francusku vrijeme opasno curi
<jelly> online prijava u drzavnoj agenciji https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B6rL0ZMCEAAvb9n.jpg:large
<tonil> jelly, to kao da su pokupili od nasih
<jelly> > dosli do korisnika i prenjeli sto je problem.  korisnik je bio dobio nekakav mail da mu je zapunjena kvota pa da ukoliko zeli povecati da unese mail i pass tako da je tu vjerojatno i nasjeo.
<jelly> sigh
<vileni> mi dobivamo takve vec godinu i vise
<vileni> na skoro svaki nasjedne netko
<vileni> a tekst je google translate na los dan
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, to ce i zaba sad uvest (te digitalne kartice)
<Mmike> ivoks, jedino kaj je erste skup dosta - ne k'o pbz, al' isto za svaki drek placas
<ivoks> ma briga me
<ivoks> bolje da platim vise nego da platim pa ne radi, kak je sad u rba
<Mmike> bas me zanima kak ce ti to bit
<obrut> ima li koji elektronicar ovdje ? :) koji multimer da kupim ? na sto da pazim ?
<Mmike> a sta bi mjerio?
<obrut> napon, otpor i struju uglavnom :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> onda kupi neki koji moze to sve :)
<Mmike> kupi bilo koji digitalni
<Mmike> mislim, kol'ke napone i kak velike struje bi mjerio
<Mmike> i kak male otpore :D
<obrut> ne bi velike napone/struje, dakle za elektronicke sklopove uglavnom... 
<ivoks> joj, proslo je vec 2 desetljeca od kad sam to koristio
<obrut> meni se isto cini da bi mi vjerojatno bilo koji bio ok, samo ne znam kakvi su kvalitetom... recimo ima ih za 50 kn, ne bih htio da mi se pokvari :)
<BotaniCar1> obrut: "FLUKE 75" , prezivio sve i svasta, ukljucujuci padove s prvog kata :)
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/hands-on-new-lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-reignites-my-love-thinkpad-love-affair/
<ivoks> konacno
<BotaniCar1> obrut: http://www.ebay.com/bhp/fluke-75
<ivoks> jos da vrate tipkovnicu kak je bila...
<ivoks> Delete, Insert, Home, End, Page Up, and Page Down—in a three-by-two block
<ivoks> al, ovo je korak u dobrom smjeru
<ivoks> "Duboko sam Å¡okiran brutalnim i nehumanim napadom na ured Charlie Hebdo. To je nedopustivo barbarstvo, opomena svim ljudima i Europljanima", reagirao je Juncker
<ivoks> opomena europljanima
<ivoks> bas to
<ivoks> ak ovo nije wake up call...
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC-3li6ScUE
<datase> YouTube: Quantum Levitation - Meissner effect. - 0:01:56 - 591,708 views - 4575 likes / 44 dislikes
<hrvojem> ivoks: jedino bi rezolucija mogla bit bolja i max RAM je jos uvijek 8GB
<obrut> BotaniCar1: thanx, bacicu pogled
<hrvojem> novi XPS 13" ne izgleda lose barem na papiru
<ivoks> hrvojem: na novom x1?
<ivoks> nije li rezolucija 4k?
<ivoks> a na jedinom dostupnom modelu max ram je 4
<ivoks> ja imam xps 13; nisam oduzevljen
<ivoks> prodam ti ga ak ti se tak svidja :)
<hrvojem> sad vidim za rezoluciju, bila je prije manja najavljena
<hrvojem> imas link na novi xps 13" u istom clanku
<hrvojem> neka hvala x220 je sasvim ok :)
<ivoks> ja sam imao x200s
<ivoks> cekam da lenovo dodje k sebi, pa da opet uzmem lenovo
<hrvojem> da, tak i ja nekak, samo kako je krenulo, jedino ovaj sad x1 carbon daje malo nade
<ivoks> to im je vec drugi model s fizickim tipkama
<ivoks> tako da, cini se da su shvatili samarcinu
<hrvojem> mislim x240 kosta isto koliko je kostao moj x220 prije 3+ godine, sa istim ili losijim (na x240 mislim) specifikacijama 
<ivoks> ma ne bi uzeo nis od toga
<ivoks> gledam kolege kako se muce s tim touchpadom
<ivoks> koji kreten se toga sjetio
<ivoks> jebo ih kopiranje applea
<hrvojem> bitno da imaju svi touchscreen :)
<ivoks> o!
<ivoks> x250
<ivoks> http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/04/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-2015/
<hrvojem> macbook pro je sasvim ok barem sto se tice hardwera
<ivoks> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8822/lenovo-thinkpad-x250
<ivoks> yes!
<ivoks> Screen options are the same as before: 1366x768, 1366x768 Premium IPS, or FullHD IPS.
<ivoks> bar ima fullhd opcija
<hrvojem> pa i nije bas nest :)
<hrvojem> jedino su tipkovnicu vratili na x230 verziju
<ivoks> Memory still comes courtesy of a single SO-DIMM slot (8GB max), storage options consist of up to 512GB SSD or 1TB HDD, and the weight and dimensions appear to be unchanged as well.
<ivoks> i touchpad
<hrvojem> da
<ivoks> prije je sve bila jedna velika tipka
<hrvojem> mislim da je jedno vrijeme x240 na lenovo stranicama imao ocijenu 1.5 * 
<hrvojem> sad su uspjeli do 2.5 nagurat
<hrvojem> to je poprilicno dobar znak da su nest zeznili
<ivoks> zbog gluposti s tipkovnicama i touchpadom
<ivoks> kakvi mulci
<ivoks> unistili su x seriju
<ivoks> opcenito su zeznuli thinkpad brand
<ivoks> jedini dobar thinkpad danas je t440s
<ivoks> minus sranje od touchpada
<ivoks> t450 bi mogao biti ok
<hrvojem> cini se ok, samo mi je to malo previse za vuc, taman sam se navikao na ovih 12.5"
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> znam taj osjecaj
<ivoks> xps 13 je ok po velicini
<ivoks> al, nije to to... sugava tipkovnica
<ivoks> fali trackpoint
<ivoks> ok, naviko sam se na multitouch, ali nije to to...
<hrvojem> ne znam koliko ljudi moze tipkat po tome 8h+ dnevno
<ivoks> ne, ja sam popizdio
<hrvojem> ili jos gore touchscreen, bas sam zeljan mrljanja po ekranu
<Mmike> T520 - odlican
<Mmike> hrvojem, sigurno moze 16G
<Mmike> (carbon, jel)
<ivoks> ne moze
<ivoks> mozes ga kupiti s 8gb i to je to
<ivoks> nema otvaranja
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> mislim da je vrijeme da se europa opet baci u kolonizacijski biznis
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> 8 gigi
<Mmike> tko jos danas ima 8 gigi igdje
<Mmike> ja brijem mozda pribavit W520 (ili slican) - taj moze 32 gige rama u sebe uturit
<ivoks> meni je laptop prakticki terminal
<ivoks> pa mi ne treba hrpetina rama
<ivoks> nije da cu na njemu vrtiti virtualke i sta ja znam
<ivoks> 8 mi je sasvim dosta da se spojim na stroj koji ima 128
<jelly> lako je kad imas dobar link
<jelly> odmah si blize oblaku
<Mmike> nemrem radit ovo remote
<Mmike> moram radit lokalno
<Mmike> unit testovi s novim laptopom traju masu brze - prije su mi trajali oko 10-15 minuta, sad su gotovi u 5-6
<Mmike> predobro :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: imas novu laptopulju ?! De url 
<Mmike> imam onu koju sam iz Crossvalije otkupio
<Mmike> T520
<Mmike> s time da sam uturio jos 8 gigi rama i mSATA SSD
<Mmike> sad bi naravno i brzi proc i jos rama
<Mmike> uzas :)
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> tko je sad nacionalista 
<hrvojem> Mmike: kak nemos unit testove remote radit?
<SilverSpace> francuski predsjednik pozvao naciju na ujedinjenje 
<Mmike> hrvojem, ma komplikovano, brate
<Mmike> ja ih moram i pisat
<Mmike> mogu ,naravno da mogu, al' je masu komotnije imat eklipsu ili pycharmse doma i peri-deri
<Mmike> jos mogu eklipsu uparit sa pdbom, pa da vidis divote
<SilverSpace> ivoks: si vidio igrao u prvoj postavi http://www.jutarnji.hr/rendulic-igrao-u-pobjedi-colorada--varlamov-obranio-54-udarca/1269839/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si hedervarijevac, ti i ta kolinda cete nas bacit u doba kulena hedervarijevog! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne moze gore od ive svi ive su isti 
<Mmike> a bojim se da moze
<Mmike> vidjet cemo uskoro
<Mmike> doduse, to 'gore od' je toliko minorno gore tak da brijem da malo veze ima=
<DomaMuff1n> Erm, netko me trigerirao s "kulen" :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: kulen i boca don perinona je vec spremna 
<SilverSpace> na ledu 
<DomaMuff1n> koja je prigoda ? 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nelose
<SilverSpace> jebote pa kaj pitas 
<DomaMuff1n> radze pitam neg'' pijem u krivo ime :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Kaj, penzija ti je sjela ? :D
<DomaMuff1n> Dobio na kladi ?
<DomaMuff1n> Kolinda pobijedila ?
<SilverSpace> ne hdz platio :)
<ivoks> mislis da ce kolinda dobiti?
<ivoks> bit ce skakljivo...
<DomaMuff1n> Nadam se da nece, spreman sam na mogucnost da hoce
<ivoks> moram priznati da mi se josipovic gadi
<ivoks> ali nije da je kolinda neki bolji kandidat
<ivoks> cak bi rekao da bi prije glasao za kolindu nego josipovica
<ivoks> al oboje su losi, jako losi
<ivoks> bandic je bolji od oboje
<ivoks> a ovi koji se boje HDZ-a zbog kradje... vjerujte mi, nitko nas nije pokrao kao SDP i HNS sa predstecajnom
<ivoks> sdp je donio zakon koji je legalizirao pljacku
<jelly> ne vjerujem da je kolicina novaca na to veca ili usporediva sa privatizacijom
<SilverSpace> ne samo predstecajno 
<ivoks> u isto vrijeme privatizacijka pljacka je jos uvijek nezakonita
<ivoks> jelly: slazem se, ali imamo zakon koji kaze da taj 'zlocin' ne zastarjeva
<jelly> ivoks: to uopce nije bitno ako nema efektivne volje i ovlasti da se reverta
<ivoks> ima volje
<jelly> ma di ima volje
<ivoks> pa sdp je rekao da ima volje :)
<ivoks> i gle, nista
<SilverSpace> najvecu pljacku je napravio racan
<jelly> na sudovima na kojima 90% ljudi ne radi 90% vremena nego idu iz sobe u sobu?
<jelly> kolega je odradjivao civilnu sluzbu na zupanijskom sudu
<ivoks> mogu mislit koja tuga i zalost
<SilverSpace> sve nekretnine koje su bile vlasnistvo skh je preuzeo sdp
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sdp ima na trgu bana hrpu nekretnina
<Mmike> tuga i zalost tak i tak
<ivoks> al to je sve nebitno
<Mmike> ja cu doc pljunut na listic
<Mmike> ili jos bolje
<Mmike> napisat par viceva
<Mmike> za ove koji prebrojavaju
<Mmike> da se nasmiju fino ljudi
<ivoks> odlucivati za koga na temelju 'ovaj je vise krao' je besmisleno
<ivoks> svi kradu
<Mmike> ivoks, my point exactly
<jelly> mozes odluciti na temelju "koji bi mogao manje krasti/rasprodati od sad na dalje"
<ivoks> ne mozes
<ivoks> jer su i jedni i drugi dokazali da ce krast koliko mogu
<jelly> mozes: ne dati glas ni jednima od te dvije opcije
<ivoks> mozes reci 'sdp bez skrupula krade i nista ne radi da ima vise za krast'
<ivoks> sdp su lesinari, a hdz su lovci
<ivoks> hdz ce hranit drzavu da je pokrade
<ivoks> a sdp ce isisati ono sto ostane
<SilverSpace> sdp zatvara u vrapce ljude ima ih 
<ivoks> tak da...
<ivoks> isti kurac
<SilverSpace> proglasi ih ludim
<SilverSpace> sve je to zajeb kak god pogledas 
<SilverSpace> ja nikad ne bi glasao za sdp nikad pogotovo za josipovica 
<SilverSpace> iz njegovog stozera pljuju ljude i nece se ogradit od toga 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne moras se ti pravdat, znamo da si HDZovac :)
<SilverSpace> nisam kenjao sam i po sanaderu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne volim ljude koji ne znaju reci oprosti 
<Mmike> to nije bed
<Mmike> mislim, nije lako rec oprosti
<SilverSpace> a to nikada nisi cuo ni od jednog sdpovca
<Mmike> iako je to samo i iskljucivo stvar odluke
<Mmike> meni veci bed kad netko nezna rec 'sjebo sam'
<SilverSpace> pa da to 
<SilverSpace> oprosti sebo sam
<SilverSpace> franka smo prvo naucili reci oprosti 
<SilverSpace> mada mu tesko ide ta rac iz usta :)
<SilverSpace> teske muke 
<DomaMuff1n> Filip zna reci "hvala", ali za "oprosti" ga se mora uvjeravati :) Pravi je politicar, uvjeren da je bezgresan :) 
<DomaMuff1n> ( Hvala zna reci s delayom od pol sata, doduse ) :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: uvjek je neki ali 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> taj oprosti im idu tesko preko usta 
<DomaMuff1n> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/l/t1.0-9/10461635_10204158229149056_4442627836724150757_n.jpg?oh=4ca512cd4b1df2a82bc6a39e7bf91941&oe=552743A4
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da je neka sisa 
<DomaMuff1n> Samo dobar savjet :) 
<SilverSpace> kak je je ali jebemu mater ti francuzi su se sprdali sa svetinjama 
<SilverSpace> tudim osjecajima 
<jelly> i zato ih treba pobit?
<jelly> sta smo onda isli odvajat crkvu i drzavu
<DomaMuff1n> I cemu ta gluma da smo u demokraciji ako ne smijes objaviti karikaturu ( doduse, gle ove nase i umosklepinu zvanu "govor mrznje" ) 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ako ti se ne svidja, odi u tursku
<DomaMuff1n> ahahahahhaah
<ivoks> ja sam bas za podizanje zida oko europe
<ivoks> koji k...
<ivoks> ili zid ili ih opet kolonizirati
<DomaMuff1n> Jedno ne iskljucuje drugo ! Zid, a van zida imperijalna mornarica!
<DomaMuff1n> porezninu nam mogu dostavljati katapultima ! :) 
<ivoks> budaletine... da su to napravili u svedskoj ili svicarskoj, bila bi tragedija
<ivoks> u francuskoj moze izazvati gradjanski rat
<ivoks> a onda ce samo muslimani najebat
<ivoks> zakaj svicarce ne diraju? imaju zidovsko zlato i ne daju im graditi dzamije
<jelly> svicarci ne pustaju bilo koga doma, i forsiraju kulturnu integraciju
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> europa treba zauzet isti stav
<ivoks> ako hoces u europi zivjet mozes biti agnostik, ateist ili umjereni krscanin
<ivoks> i bok
<jelly> a francuska ima bivse kolonije, i nemre sad sve koji su dosli iz Tunisa itd otjerat
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> i bude
<ivoks> jer inace ce francuska biti tuniska kolonija do 2050
<jelly> to ce biti sranje
<ivoks> a jebiga, sami su si krivi
<ivoks> i moraju to nekako rijesiti
<ivoks> mozda uvuce cijeli svijet u 3. svjetski rat
<jelly> pa krivi su sto nisu forsirali integraciju
<ivoks> al, ne mozemo biti tolerantni prema onima koji nisu tolerantni prema nama
<DomaMuff1n> Problem je kaj su pre duboko u europi da bi ostatak zemalja samo gledao kak postaju turska kolonija, moglo bi bit vraga 
<ivoks> to je apsurd
<DomaMuff1n> Hmm, da, vec ste to napisali
<jelly> jer glupa zapadna civilizacija uci da moras biti tolerantan
<ivoks> da
<jelly> turska je ok dok god vojska uvodi red i sprecava kalifat :-)
<ivoks> treba uciti da se prema drugima odnosis onako kako se oni odnose prema tebi
<ivoks> jelly: erdogan je privatizirao vojsku
<jelly> ivoks: cak i ako _nisu_ tvoje vjere
<ivoks> turska ce biti kalifat prije kraja ovog desetljeca
<jelly> ... to je razlika izmedju xscana i muslimana
<DomaMuff1n> Xcani ! :) 
<jelly> ivoks: ne, moras biti bolji od njih i popustit ponekad, veli teorija igara
<jelly> samo ocito ne cijelo vrijeme
<ivoks> kurac
<ivoks> tko tebe kamenom
<ivoks> ti njega torpedom
<jelly> to je ok :-)
<DomaMuff1n> Ako cemo pravo, kad je sama Crkva nekom okrenula drugi obraz / popustila  ? :D
<jelly> ali onda njegovu djeci treba dat kruh i mcdonalds
<jelly> i objasnit im da oni dijelovi kulture koji vele "nevjernik je niza klasa" i "tko odustane od tvoje vjere, treba ga zatuc" nisu bas dobra referenca
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> u svom europskom autu
<ivoks> :)
<DomaMuff1n> :)))) 
<ivoks> moram uzet novi, japanski :)
<ivoks> radja se novi izam
<DomaMuff1n> Kaj nis' ti Forda vozil' ?
<jelly> toci u njega rusku/arapsku naftu
<ivoks> e-patriotizam
<SilverSpace> jelly: di sam ja reko da ih treba pobiti
<ivoks> DomaMuff1n: njemacakog, da
<SilverSpace> sprdali su se jel jesu 
<DomaMuff1n> ivoks: +1 :) 
<ivoks> DomaMuff1n: jer ako cemo da je ford americki, onda je i opet americki
<ivoks> opel
<SilverSpace> i kaj se sad svi cude 
<jelly> SilverSpace: kad si isao opravdati reakciju na to
<jelly> tad si to rekao
<SilverSpace> nisam 
<jelly> nisi ni svjestan toga :-)
<ivoks> osim toga, karikature su istinite
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> to su sve gluposti
<SilverSpace> nego sam reko kaj se sad cude koju kitu kad su se sprdali 
<ivoks> skuzit ce i oni da se nemaju cemu cudit
<ivoks> pa ce i oni uzet pusku u ruke
<jelly> SilverSpace: kuis, i ja za hrpu stvari koje neki ateist veli mislim da su blasfemija i da moze dugorocno najebati zbog toga, pa mu necu ici prijetiti niti soliti pamet
<ivoks> to sve od maroka do indije
<ivoks> to sve treba ebolom oprasiti
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa i mene boli kita ali svi nisu isti ovo se moralo kad tad dogoditi 
<ivoks> pa da, o tome i je rijec
<ivoks> zasto se moralo dogoditi
<ivoks> zato jer smo tolerantni
<ivoks> zato jer ocekujemo da katolici budu tolerantni
<jelly> zato sto ovim idiotima niko nije utjerao strah u kosti
<ivoks> ali eto, necemo se sprdat s muhamedom
<SilverSpace> ma kakva jebena tolerancija 
<ivoks> moramo se moci sprdat sa svima ili sa nikime
<SilverSpace> to je takva sprdnja 
<jelly> ivoks: tocno to
<jelly> ivoks: i taj stav treba braniti, oruzjem ako treba
<ivoks> doci ce do toga
<ivoks> al sad fakat idem doma
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zasto bi se netko sprdao sa nekim 
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato sto je idiot, ali ga ne treba zbog toga zatuc
<SilverSpace> bilo bi ti ljepo da se npr. u skoli sprdaju svi sa tvojim sinom 
<jelly> i opet, nije ispravna reakcija na to uzet ak47 i oplest po zbornici i razredu
<SilverSpace> jelly: to je nepostivanje raznolikosti 
<jelly> tak je, raznolikost nije uvijek pozitivna
<SilverSpace> ljudima je to u krvi
<jelly> tvoja raznolikost staje tamo gdje bi mi ti naplatio porez jer nisam tvoje vjere
<SilverSpace> da se sprdaju 
<SilverSpace> zasto bi to radio 
<SilverSpace> halo 
<jelly> opce nije bitno zasto bi to radio
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: a , zakaj se ne sprdati ? Mislim, sprdnja s necim nije zabrana da nekom drugom to bude ozbiljna stvar ; jebate, pa temelj demokracije je da ne moramo misliti isto :) 
<SilverSpace> ja fakat nemam problem sa vjerom ni na kraj pameti mi nije da se sprdam sa necijom mvjerom 
<jelly> zato sto si idiot, ili zloban, ili mislis da je necija vjera toliko interno nekonzistentna da se isplati na taj nacin ukazati na njen besmisao
<jelly> to je mozda lose, ali ubiti te zbog toga je jos 20 puta gore
<SilverSpace> ili kaj se sad sprdaju sa braniteljima u kolicima 
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: ja se ne sprdam, do sad su mi se vec zgadili. PPrestali su mi biti i marginalno smijesni.
<SilverSpace> mene je sram da bi netkog pocjenjivao i sprdao se sa nekim u kolicima
<SilverSpace> ljepo molim sjedni u kolica pa izvoli 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: meni uopce nisu smijesni 
<SilverSpace> tuzno je to da jedan idiot ratni profiter ih zajebava 
<SilverSpace> i za to ima podrsku i josipovica i milanovica 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/predstojnik-milanoviceva-ureda-vrijedao-policajce-u-vip-satoru-na-sljemenu-982918
<SilverSpace> ili imas i ovakvih 
<DomaMuffin> http://josipovic.hr/0107/odgovor-ive-josipovica-zivom-zidu/ # 10/10 kek , much laugh
<SweetMuffin> http://static.existentialcomics.com/comics/techSupport2.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SweetMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/7 # ministri financija i drzavni dug RH od osnutka do danas
<SweetMuffin> nda, fali kumulativ: Ukupno:      235,0 mlrd. kn 
<SilverSpace> oo Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> kaze Franko mami kad drugiput vidim ravnatelja reci cu mu da ja imam novu abecedu ali nemoj se ljutiti ako te ravnatelj nazove
<SilverSpace> koji lik
<SilverSpace> Dokumentacija koju je izdala kenijska Vlada dokazuje da Obama nije imao zakonsko pravo postati američki predsjednik kao i činjenicu da je kako se i sumnjalo američki narod prevaren te da su njemu predočeni potpuno lažni, krivotvoreni dokumenti.
<obrut> [6~
<obrut> sve sam reko :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ( ili netko drugi ) koliko je sjebato napraviti pg_dumpall na cifs mount ? imam ~100GB bazu koju trebam isporuciti nekom drugom , cini mi se traljavo da prvo dumpam lokalno, pa mountam, pa kopiram preko 
<SweetMuffin> Tvrde da je remote host na rock-solid konekciji
<obrut> SweetMuffin: ak imas cpu-a pajpaj kroz gzip/bzip :)
<SweetMuffin> obrut: je, gzipam. Svejedno bu ~30GB velika, a pipa s moje strane je 10Mbps
<SweetMuffin> obrut: http://jebo.me/pas/2
<obrut> s cifs-om sam radio samo na lokalnoj mrezi i nikad problema, ni s jako velikim fajlovima, ne znam kakvo je stanje preko "interneta"
<SweetMuffin> m, smijesna je stvar da je "remote" strana 3 racka dalje u ALTUS-u, ali se nahitavamo prek cijelog interneta, vjerujem da ce broj hopsanja biti minimalan
<SweetMuffin> Kaj mislis bi nas ALTUS jako od'ral da trazimo interkonekciju prek' njihove opreme ? 
<SweetMuffin> Pita na Savskoj klinac strica "Stric Duba, kakvi su to štakoraši?" .. ak nisam sad umro od smijeha :) 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B6xvCK5CcAMjUbJ.jpg
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ne vidim zakaj bi bio problem
<Mmike> al' k'o sto veli kolega Turbo, pajpaj kroz pigz
<Mmike> pigz -c3
<Mmike> ipozgaj, yo!
<ipozgaj> oj Mmike 
<ipozgaj> sretna nova :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: pg_dumpall , ne pg_dump ; to bi islo ? 
<Mmike> isti drek
<Mmike> ipozgaj, blagodarim nazad, tebi i gospodji! :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kako je preko bare? :)
<SweetMuffin> Kajaznam jel bi, zato i pitam odze :) 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pg_dumpall ce ti napravit pg_dump za svaku bazu + usere/grantove za cijeli pg cluster
<ipozgaj> Mmike: toplo :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: preko koje bare :)
<ipozgaj> idem u petak za Novi Zeland
<Mmike> svejedno  :)
<Mmike> opla!
<Mmike> sto ces tamo?
<Mmike> ja bi na Novi Zeland!
<ipozgaj> linux.conf.au
<Mmike> odlicno!
<Mmike> uzmi magnet, pa mi ga posalji! :)
<SweetMuffin> Ide prek' NZ na godisnji u Bjelovar :) Jeftinija karta i to :) 
<Mmike> (kad vec doritose nesh dofuravat) :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, e, bio sam u sesvetama sad :)
<Mmike> u Gladnim Ocima
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: sisaj ga ! :) Kaj se nisi javio ? :) 
<Mmike> PrastariIrceri se nalazili (Bero, Chuspajz i ti)
<Mmike> a htio sam
<SweetMuffin> S kim si jeo i jel bilo ok ? 
<ipozgaj> SweetMuffin: tamo idem na jedan tjedan godisnje :P
<Mmike> al' smo se zapricali na parkingu ,pa je onda Glembaya trebalo vozit na autobusni, pa eto...
<ipozgaj> tocno 1 tjedan previse
<Mmike> eh, taj bjelovar
<SweetMuffin> ipozgaj: da , zgadi se covjeku ako ostane duze, ja jedva vikend posjete prezivim :) 
 * Mmike ima rodbine iza bj
<Mmike> Bulinac
<Mmike> tam se cini ljiepo
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: mo'sh srediti popust kod tetke zubarke ( sam dobro zapamtio da je zubarka ? ) ? :) 
<Mmike> Wtf? :)
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SweetMuffin> Ma, super je kraj, al ljudi .. : ) 
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ocete glasat? :)
<ipozgaj> lol
<ipozgaj> dobra
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<ipozgaj> da mi starci nisu rekli ne bi ni znao da su izbori
<Mmike> ipozgaj, pitaj gizmettu bil' dala glas Kolindi? :)
<ipozgaj> za Tudjamana! :)
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> sve sami HDZovci
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tvoj se tabor i preko bare prosirio! :)
<ipozgaj> ili krajnju desnu opciju, ko pravi rvat iseljenik
<Mmike> nah, ti su ispali :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a kaj vi cekate s decom, ak smem da pitam? :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: samo mi to jos fali :)
<ipozgaj> toliko jos mjesta za vidjeti sad dok mogu di hocu, ne bih bas sad :)
<Mmike> da
<SweetMuffin> ipozgaj: budes poslije kukao da si ih napravio pre star, k'o mmike i ja :) 
<Mmike> tak sam i ja bio glup
<Mmike> ipozgaj, sad imaj djete, kad naraste ces moc ic kud oces
<ipozgaj> eh, za 20 godina tko ziv tko mrtav
<Mmike> a ak ces ga imat za 5-10 godina onda ces, k'o SweetMuffinica i ja, lupat se kak si bio glup
<SweetMuffin> Mene zena lupa, ne moram se ni tuci sam, blazeni brak :) 
<ipozgaj> Mmike: tko kaze da ih uopce zelim(o) imati?
<Mmike> ipozgaj, logika i priroda
<ipozgaj> haha
<Mmike> ti mozda ne, al' zena vjerojatno da
<Mmike> pardon, priroda i statistika :D
<Mmike> ides, de je dolar oso
<SweetMuffin> ipozgaj: ahh, jos si u fazi samozavaravanja, da oce to nekad potrajat' :) Cek da ti erekcija splasne, onda ce bit' kasno :D
<Mmike> 6.35 kupovni
<ipozgaj> samo nek raste!
 * Mmike je sa svojih 16 znao da oce decu imat
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B6wb6lzIYAAWia1.png:large
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji tabor?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kolindici! :)
<SilverSpace> aha kuzim citam gore 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemres za josipovica i sdp ni mrtav
<SweetMuffin> Hoces se kladit' ? :) Mislim, da budemo jasni, ja posteno prodajem svoj glas za jedan Erdinger ( imam jos frendova u istom cjenovnom razredu, ako je netko zainteresiran ) ! :) 
<ipozgaj> Neopisivo mi je drago da nemam apsolutno nikakve veze sa politikom u Hr :)
<ipozgaj> ni sa vijestima, nicime
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ma, nemamo nit mi, jedino SilverSpace se bori s crvenim vragovima jos :)
<SweetMuffin> Aj, ti si bar posten pa neces radit' i zivjet' tamo, a glasat' odze 
<ipozgaj> tjedan i pol odmora tamo mi je uvrh glave
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: lol
<Mmike> ipozgaj, dodjite na more nekud, tam je odmor
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: plati pifce, pa se sve dogovorimo, ne mora ni u birtiji bit' :) 
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jep, Melitini su u Porecu
<Mmike> nisam nigdje na svijetu nasao tak super more i plaze i sitijene k'o u .hr
<ipozgaj> Mmike: pa iskreno, jesam :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, bas sam tijo rec 'osim istre' :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ma di? :)
<ipozgaj> Meksiko/Yucatan i Havaji su mi ljepsi :P
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> tak su meni za kubu govorili
<Mmike> i za zanzibar
<Mmike> i da, jebacki je, pjescane plaze, cisto more,
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> nije to jadran :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kaj se desi / se desi neko sranje , ako ubijem vacuum u pol posla ? 
<ipozgaj> Na Kubu sam htio ove godine, ali to moram izvoditi cuda zbog sankcija i vize
<ipozgaj> tako da smo odlucili na Machu Pichu umjesto toga
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uvijek protiv crvenih i za crno pivo
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jedino za sto skidam kapu jadranu je ronjenje/snorkeling
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ja sam na kubi upoznao kanadjane koji idu na kubu 2-3 put godisnje. 4 sata traje let iz vankufera, 10 dana su dolje, za 300 dolara po glavi, all inclusive
<ipozgaj> to nigdje nisam vidio ljepse
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si zaostao u vremenu i prostoru :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, machu pichu je kul. sestsra je bila, veli da je nevjerojatno
<ipozgaj> ali sto se tice generalno odmora, skoro gdje god sam bio je bilo bolje nego na Jadranu
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jep, idemo ove godine, jedno nas 10ak iz firme grupno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne ja nisam kratkovidan ja sam vidoviti milan
<ipozgaj> oko 40km je hike, 5 dana
<Mmike> nema meni boljeg od Hvara. Cijeli jadran sam prosao, i Hvar je top topovoa (ne Hvar mjesto, tamo je katastrofa, previse ekipe)
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ukusi :)
<Mmike> netko voli i Ozujsku pivu :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: odi na Maui
<ipozgaj> pa ces vidjeti sto je ljepota ;)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, meni to sve isto izgleda
<Mmike> gle, npr
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja kaj sam proso po jadranu najljepse mi je na korculi 
<Mmike> http://www.amaniafrika.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Zanzibar-Beach.jpg
<Mmike> ili ovo: http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAgQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.putovanja.net%2Fputovanje%2Ftanzanija-i-zanzibar%2F&ei=17StVKGfN6GjyAP0roKYDw&psig=AFQjCNGbmtsEUGL1HPF7-6R0fN8huh1Cdw&ust=1420756567984427
<Mmike> to je zanzibar
<Mmike> pre super izgleda
<Mmike> al' 
<SilverSpace> ups lažem Vis tam mi je ljepse 
<Mmike> nekak je celavo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, nisam bio na visu
<Mmike> ma serem malo, stari mi je s Hvara i odrastao sam tamo, s nonotom izbrodio i izlovio se riba i svega, pa mi to srcu drago valjda :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja bi se preselio na vis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i ja!
<Mmike> vis, lastovo, i ti remote otoci
<Mmike> samo mi internet daj
<SilverSpace> ja sam bio dva dana na visu i odusevio se otokom 
<Mmike> bed su ljudi malo na otocima kod nas
<Mmike> malo su... cudni :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: nije odmor samo more i sunce
<ipozgaj> sto je ujedno i jedino sto se kod nas nudi
<Mmike> ipozgaj, upravo to je odmor. more, sunce, hlad, zrikavci, valovi.
<ipozgaj> ma q :)
<ipozgaj> aktivni odmor
<Mmike> tko je vidio djipat, skakat, ic nekud, pedalirat, veslat
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> sad bi ti reko nest :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je klade se na golubove koji ce uzet njegovo zrno 
<Mmike> ma ne sam to
<SilverSpace> to sam vidio u Komizi :)
<Mmike> nego taj jal
<Mmike> gori su neg zagorci
<SweetMuffin> ho, rollback tablice na kojoj je radio dok sam interruptao samo napravi :) 
<Mmike> al' s druge strane
<Mmike> na to sam nalijetao i po cijelom SADu :)
<Mmike> lik me u Minneapolisu izbacio iz minibusa jer sam ja zivio u Elyju a on je iz Babbita a iz nekog razloga se ta dva sela ne podnose :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: toga svugdje ima :)
<ipozgaj> u SF sad kazes da radis u Googleu ili FB pa te pola grada mrzi
<SweetMuffin> ipozgaj: zakaj ? :) 
<Mmike> ipozgaj, yup :) ja sam tak veseo nekak izasao iz tog busa jer sam skuzio da to nije samo nas debilizam neg da su ljudi - takvi
<ipozgaj> SweetMuffin: techies == imaju para == krivi za high rents
<ipozgaj> SweetMuffin: otisle su rente jedno 200% gore u zadnjuh 5-6 godina
<SweetMuffin> Sto jest, jest :) Nego, reci, vec si neko vrijeme tamo, si kupio i rentas jedno 4 stana ? :D
<ipozgaj> rentam, moras biti lud da kupis u Bay Area property sad
<Mmike> Aerodrom u Houstonu se zove 'George Bush'
<Mmike> pa jebote :)
<ipozgaj> obicna brvnara je $1M, onda te jos operu sa 1% godisnje property tax
<Mmike> zamisli da se nama ajrodrom zove 'Mladen Schwartz' :)
<Mmike> https://stribika.github.io/2015/01/04/secure-secure-shell.html
<ipozgaj> Mmike: to ono sto je jucer bilo na HN?
<ipozgaj> puno bullshita ima u tom clanku
<Mmike> ne znam stso je HN
<ipozgaj> HackerNews
<Mmike> sad sam na ./ naletio  na to
<ipozgaj> ccc, ./
<ipozgaj> pa nije ovo 2010
<Mmike> nope, 2015 je i ./ je jos uvijek kul
<Mmike> komentari vise nisu, doduse
<Mmike> sve je bolje od bug.hr :D
<Mmike> idem na balkas
<SweetMuffin> fakat, prestat cu pusiti zabunom, po ovoj zimi .. 
<Mmike> veci stan, radna soba s mega-ventilacijom
<Mmike> i lokotom za dete
<SweetMuffin> Joj, stari moj, vec sad moram paziti di drzim stvari, kaj bu poslije .. juce ga tutnem u kadu, zena na visini od metar i pol ostavila britvicu , kaj mislis da nije samo cekao da mu okrenem ledja da ju proba ugrabit' .. srecom imam oci na ledjima . ) 
 * Mmike hvata nepostojeci percona bug
<Mmike> i ide spavat
<Mmike> uzdravlje, ljudi
<Mmike> ipozgaj, mahni meliti, al' vec nisi! :)
<Mmike> s/al/ak
<ipozgaj> Mmike: tu je
<ipozgaj> makni joj sam
<ipozgaj> :P
<Mmike> melita, de nick stavi pravi! :)
<Mmike> osho
<SilverSpace> joj bemti
<melita> Mmike: o/
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-08
<Mmike> Dobri den.
<Mmike> Jak se mate.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bouncer? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jos nisam nasao nekog tko bi mi znc udomil , a da mi ne snifa/logira promet :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> heh, 78GB postgres baze se gzipne u 29GB dump; kak da to jos sabijem ? 
<Mmike> botanicar: da sad imas bouncer ja bih ti mogo tipakt
<Mmike> a ovak
<Mmike> idem u ured :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jebemu, oš domain wide SSL za male pare i odma problemi
<VjetarSaSunca> "domena ne glasi na vaše ime"
<Mmike> Pihuj pohuj
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: sta znaci domain wide, wildcard cert?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: valjda :) Nisam ja promatrao problematiku.
<VjetarSaSunca> neograničeno poddomena u jednom certu
<BotaniCar> 'el moram rebootat ako nekaj dometnem u "/etc/modprobe.d/cifs.conf" ili mogu aktivirati promjenu drugaciej ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj se to ne bi trebalo samo ucitat kad snimis promjene 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne znam, koliko sam procitao , neke stvari se ucitaju nakon reboota, a neke kad ih se pozove, nisam uspio naci nista za ovo svoje konkretno
<Mmike> BotaniCar: maknes modul, turnes modul
<SilverSpace> znam da se u nekim mapama samu ucita kad dode doo promjene u ovom slucaju konkretno ne znam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: modul do malocas nije postojao, napravio sam ga, probao kaj sam trebao probati i ne vidim promjene ; zakljucio sam da promjena nije ucitana. Velim, bas za cifs nisam nasao nish konkretno samo "mozda reboot ucita" ; kak mi je produkcijski server, ne bi ga bas rebootnuo ako ne moram 
<Mmike> #define 'nije postojao' i 'napravio sam ga'
<SilverSpace> moduli bi se trebali dat ucitati 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ta datoteka u direktoriju nije postojala, napravio sam ju i napunio s sadrzajem. 
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> a jesi loadao modul?
<BotaniCar> cifs modul je vec loadan
<Mmike> pa unloadaj ga i loadaj ga ponovo :)
<Mmike> rmmod, modprobe
<BotaniCar> pa to te pitam, oce pomoc, ili bas moram rebootat' :) 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> <Mmike> BotaniCar: maknes modul, turnes modul
<Mmike> roke mu koke :)
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<BotaniCar> majku mu staru, neke module ( radeon na primjer) nece loadat' dok ne rebootnes, kaj god napravio koke mu roke 
<Mmike> oce i radeon modul
<Mmike> sam nesmijes imat xe upogonjene
<BotaniCar> eo vish, mozda i za cifs ima neki dependency :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: centos je, nema on /etc/modules
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: use force Luke, use Debian
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nemam izbor
<VjetarSaSunca> hm. BotaniCar uvijek imaš izbor.. Neću, ne znam, ne mogu, ne može se... Su legitimni odgovori :D
<BotaniCar> Jesu, ali samo ako neces, neznas ili nemozes :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne laze mi se :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> eh, nemoj onda reći kako nemaš izbora :D
<BotaniCar> Pa, nemam :) I voljan sam , i hocu i znam :) 
<BotaniCar> Laganje je opcija samo huljama i politicarima ! </idealist>
<VjetarSaSunca> Ha, ne znam baš
<VjetarSaSunca> "Di si bio sinoć" i "Kad si sinoć došao" iz ženskih usta, jednostavno poziva na neizricanje istine :D
<BotaniCar> Zato sam zenu naucio da ne pita pitanja na koja ne zeli cuti odgovore :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> zajeban si ti lik :)
<BotaniCar> Slusao sam starije dok sam bio mali, pa sam znao reagirati na vrijeme :) Pomaze kad si u manjem gradu i nadjes zeMsku tamo :D
<BotaniCar> Ove purgerice bi me pojele zivog :)
<VjetarSaSunca> I to što kažeš :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma znam sjetio sam se da to sigurno nije ubuntu kaj ti pitas :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kad si mene cuo da imam problema s ubuntuJom ili debianom, to -radi :D
<BotaniCar> OK, osim akoimas ION graficku kao ja doma, onda radi samo kad ti Mmike dodje doma 
<SilverSpace> eh da :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sve je to u prstima 
<SilverSpace> ;)
<BotaniCar> To i zene vele !!! :) 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> malo je i u jeziku
<Mmike> a i pomogne kaladont
<SilverSpace> fuj 
<Mmike> OHOHOHOHO :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> cuj ovog - fuj
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jos reci da ne vozis kroz crveno i sve bu' mi jasno ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kakav je to mornar kaj se crvenog mora boji :D
 * BotaniCar hides
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: meni je malo nezgodno kaj se svama poslje moram ljubit :) fuj
<BotaniCar> lollllll
<SilverSpace> strasne slike pred ocima imam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Deca, ne bi Vas menjal za tri prava linuxasa :) 
<BotaniCar> ak velim pg_dump -Fc , nema bas puno smisla pgzipat' poslije, jeld' ?
<SilverSpace> joj moram po kruh 
<SilverSpace> a sunce je vani 
 * SilverSpace je vanpir 
<SilverSpace> *vampir
<VjetarSaSunca> Dostava hrane čini čuda (burp!)
<SilverSpace> i onda se cudim kaj Franko nece na sunce kaze da mu smeta
<VjetarSaSunca> valjalo bi sad malo prileć...
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema
<Mmike> BotaniCar: -Fc ti je dobar za parallel restore
<Mmike> restora ti tablice i/ili constrainte u paraleli
<Mmike> sto je kul
<BotaniCar> pi*kumater, prevelik mi je dump/pre mali mi je bandwith/spor mi je I/O u virtualki
<BotaniCar> gdje je ovo zadnje mozda i najs*ebatije
<jelly> kupi virtualni ssd
<BotaniCar> napraviJo je Samsung terabajtni SSD , steta kaj si ga nemrem priustiti
<VjetarSaSunca> Nemam ti problema na ESXi :p
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: samo ne radis nikaj kaj bi ogolilo problem :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> tih*
<VjetarSaSunca> hahah
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kak stoje stvari s seedboxom, jel te tlace ili za sad ide ?
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nemam ni ja tamo di je backend storage sa 144 diska :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> kad krene torrentanje samo gledaj IO
<ivoks> 11:15 Granatama je napadnuta džamija u Le Mansu, zapadno od Pariza.
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o
 * jelly neiznenađen
<VjetarSaSunca> rokekoke 
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.jutarnji.hr/novi-pucnjevi-u-predgradu-pariza-napadac-tesko-ranio-policajca-i-pobjegao-u-podzemnu/1270167/
<VjetarSaSunca> a mi smi se trudili raditi vlastite shorturl rutine :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: oš znc instancu?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: za sad ntko ne pita za box
<BotaniCar> jelly: ocem! 
<jelly> izbuildao se znc 1.4 i radi ok, sad sam spojen od doma i s posla na irc i logovi idu na oba mjesta
<BotaniCar> o0o0o ! Is a nice ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel te dira da imas kompletne logove na oba mjesta, ili je dosta da procitas zaostatke tamo di se spojis
<BotaniCar> ovo drugo, mozda i bolje da se ne logira kaj nije nuzno.
<jelly> ok, to je jednostavnije
<Mmike> ple
<Mmike> pa chuck yeager je jos uvijek ziv!
<ivoks> ja jos nisam imao vremena sjesti i sloziti logove na zncu
<ivoks> htio bi da mi logira sve private, u file i da mi ih prikaze kad se spojim, te da nestanu iz irc klijenta kada ih procitam (a ostanu u fileu)
<ivoks> i isto bi htio sa javnim kanalima
<ivoks> ali javni mi sad svaki put pokaze histroy od x linija
<ivoks> i ako nije bilo prometa na javnom kanalu, onda me svaki put doceka jedno te isti message
<jelly> ima opcija da obrise pending buffer kad prvi put posaljes bilo kakvu poruku
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> apache mi segfaulta svako malo
<ivoks> imam i backtrace
<jelly> eto ga lazni
<ivoks> i svaki put se cini da ima isti problem
<ivoks> error: Cannot access memory at address 0x7f95c170e000
<ivoks> i uvijek ista adresa
<jelly> BotaniCar: imas /msg
<BotaniCar> :* jelly
 * jelly ručak
<ivoks> http://s3.amazonaws.com/theoatmeal-img/comics/religion/scientology.png
<BotaniCar> ove iz erstea nemrem vec  pol sata na telefon dobit' , e-bankarstvo od RBA mi se ne ucitava, jebote, pocet cu radit' za vrece krumpira, to bar mogu uzet' u ruke 
<SilverSpace> eto u ime slobode govora""
<Mmike> hrvojem: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.5/manual/bootstrap.html#bootstrap
<Mmike> opet bug
<Mmike> wsrep_cluster_address ne mora bit prazan
<SilverSpace> jebemu kaj mi se sad vani dogodilo 
<ivoks> ne mora, da
<Mmike> stovise, cluster se bootstrapa sa /etc/init.d/mysql bootstrap-pxc
<Mmike> SilverSpace: napali te crveni? :)
<ivoks> i to je dosta
<Mmike> ivoks: manual je misleading i onda ekipa izvodi cuda i onda im se to sve trga
<Mmike> al' hrvojem je to popravio bio
<ivoks> znam
<Mmike> i sad vidim opet da krivo pise :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: AJDE, CHOP CHOP CHOP! :)
<SilverSpace> lik iz sporedne ulice izade sa biciklom na ledenu ulicu i padne 10m ispred mena ne mice se dodem do njega vidim gleda me reko jeste dobro jel se mozete dici lik nista samo trepce da ja jos jedmom jelse mozete dici da se ne pohladite dolje ja cu sa hitnu pozvat lik nis samo me gleda ja mobitel u ruke kad se lik digne skoci na biciklo i ode bez ijedne rijeci 
<SilverSpace> okretal sam se oko sebe da me slucajno netko ne snima 
<jelly> *blink* *blink*
<SilverSpace> neka skrivena kamera
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.5/howtos/ubuntu_howto.html
<Mmike> hrvojem: ne to
<hrvojem> budem i taj dio popravio, stoji mi na TODO listi
<hrvojem> ali nikako da dodje na red
<Mmike> http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.5/manual/bootstrap.html#bootstrap
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok :)
<hrvojem> ma znam koji si link pejsto :P
<Mmike> mislio sam da si i ovo popravio :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: to je nezgodno, ak je lupio glavu i dobio potres mozga, a ode dalje i misli da mu nije nista, sam se moze srusit za par sati
<Mmike> jelly: a di je udario?
<Mmike> erm
<hrvojem> nisam jos, moram veci dio toga ponovo napisat 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di je udario?
<ivoks> muci me to sto se percona ne moze sama dogovoriti tko je najstariji
<ivoks> ono, imam tri percone, sve ih restartam
<ivoks> i onda se one ne mogu dogovoriti tko je primary
<ivoks> to mi je lame...
<Mmike> ivoks: nije to lame
<Mmike> to tak radi
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije bio neki pad onako ko vreca posklizno se prvi kotac 
<ivoks> znam da to tak radi, to mi je lame
<Mmike> ak se sami dogovaraju onda imas ono kaj ima mongo - sranje
<ivoks> ne vidim gdje je problem
<Mmike> ti k'o administrator clustera moras pazit da ne ubijes sve 3 odjednom
<ivoks> to su losi dizajni
<ivoks> kako je git to uspio posloziti
<Mmike> a ako si ubio onda moras znat koju ces bootstrapat
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim lezao dolje i ni rijeci cca  3-4 minute 
<Mmike> nisu to losi dizajni, tak mora bit :)
<ivoks> zna se tko je stariji
<ivoks> tko ima vise info
<Mmike> to je krivo
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> to radi :)
<Mmike> ma ne radi
<Mmike> trga se
<Mmike> zamisli situaciju
<Mmike> imas 3 nodea, jedan ti prdne, druga dva rade
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije bilo krvi ni vidljivo nis na glavi 
<Mmike> onda ti umre veza izmedju ova dva
<Mmike> i pises po oba dva
<Mmike> ak se 'automacki' dogovaraju, ostat ces bez nekih podataka
<ivoks> neces
<Mmike> s razlogom je to tak
<ivoks> jer ocito ne znas kako git radi
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> predlozi da se git ubaci u perconu
<Mmike> to ce popravit sve :D
<SilverSpace> mozda je lik gluho njem 
<ivoks> ne da se git ubaci, vec da se primijeni ta filozofija
<Mmike> ocito je da t ineznas kak rade baze, jer da znas nebi laprdao :)
<hrvojem> ivoks: ti za git u sluaju konflikta moras rucno slozit, to bi za bazu bilo malo nezgodno
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je meni prvo palo na pamet
<ivoks> hrvojem: ne bas
<Mmike> btw, mongo rjesi taj problem na nacin da kad PRIMARY ostane sam - prestane primat writeove :)
<ivoks> ono sto velim je da git ima hash svake transakcije
<Mmike> da nebi bilo :)
<ivoks> koji se bazira na prethodnoj transakciji
<ivoks> koji se bazira na prethodnoj transakciji
<ivoks> koji se bazira na prethodnoj transakciji
<ivoks> koji se bazira na prethodnoj transakciji
<ivoks> itd..
<Mmike> ivoks: pricas o kruskama i jabukama :)
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> jos gore, o kruskama i ramstecima :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kuzis bez rijeci nista ali jebemu ko vreca je lezao ni makac samo ocima i odjednom skoci na biciklo i ode 
<ivoks> Mmike: pricam o jednom stringu kojeg percona napravi, a ignorira kod autostarta
<ivoks> ne govorim o bazama, jer to nema veze s bazama
<ivoks> ima veze sa startom servisa
 * Mmike mase glavom
<hrvojem> nije mi bas jasno na sta sad mislis
<SilverSpace> z1 malic 
<SilverSpace> gost 
<ivoks> imas tri stroja, jel
<Mmike> ama tko ce ti syncat podatke
<Mmike> ak si pisao po oba noda koji nisu bili u syncu?
<ivoks> sva tri imaju isti hash - zasto se servis ne pokrene?
<Mmike> kakav mtrvi hash?
<Mmike> zato da ti ne ubije podatke!
<ivoks> imas tri stroja, dva imaju isti hash, koji ne postoji na trecem, zasto prva dva nisu master
<Mmike> zato
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ti
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ubije
<Mmike> podatke
<ivoks> citaj opet
<Mmike> mah, neda mi se
<ivoks> jer Mmike, ne znas kako git radi
<Mmike> znam ja kako git radi
<Mmike> ono kaj ti neznas je kak baze rade
<ivoks> ako imam povijest hasheva, starih 10 dana
<Mmike> kakvih fakin hasheva, ivoks
<Mmike> imas 2 stroja
<ivoks> Mmike: ako ne znas kakvih, onda ne znas kako git radi
<Mmike> pises po oba dva
<ivoks> ZASUTI!
<Mmike> ugasis oba dva
<Mmike> upalis ih
<Mmike> kak znas koji podaci se moraju mergeat a koji ne?
<Mmike> ivoks: zash, da ti mosh i dalje lupetat? :)
<ivoks> ne, jer si egocentrican i ne citas sto drugi pisu
<Mmike> velim ja, znam kak git radi, vrlo dobro, a'l ti neznas kak baze rade, zato trkeljas o hashevima
<ivoks> ja sam jasno naveo kriterije u kojima se percona ne pokrece, a mogla bi
<Mmike> i ja ti objasnim zasto je tomu tako - jer stiti podatke
<ivoks> nitko ne trazi da se pokrene kada je out of sync
<ivoks> 12:49 Ignoring ALL from Mmike
<Mmike> a da je out of sync zna - kako?
<hrvojem> da ali kako da znas da je out-of-sync?
<ivoks> uglavnom, hrvojem 
<ivoks> ako se forkalo u nekom trenutku, onda znas da je out of sync
<ivoks> dakle... stroj1 ima:
<MmikeT> forkalo se :)
<ivoks> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
<MmikeT> ma covjece, ti moras imat svoj show :)
<ivoks> stroj2 ima:
<MmikeT> JA SAM IVOKS KOJI SVE ZNA SVI OSTALI STE DEBILI :D
<ivoks> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 11, 12, 13
 * MmikeT ode dalje radit :)
<ivoks> onda je ocito out of sync
<ivoks> i nis ne radis
<ivoks> ali ako jedan ima:
<ivoks> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
<ivoks> a drugi
<ivoks> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
<ivoks> nema razloga da se prvi ne definira kao primary
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00748/Monta_stroj_748329S1.jpg
<hrvojem> nda, to bi tak radliko kad imas jednostavan slucaj koji ti navodis gdje se lako moze skuzit koji su podaci noviji
<ivoks> zaboravio sam kak se zove ta varijabla u perconi, gdje je definiran redni broj transakcije
<hrvojem> sa bazom od 20-30GB bas i ne
<hrvojem> imas onaj GTID ako na to mislis
<ivoks> e da, gtid
<ivoks> zapisan je na disku, ako se ne varam
<hrvojem> je
<ivoks> jer, jedan od nacina recoverya je da provjerim gtid rucno i rucno definiram mastera prema tome tko ima najveci gtid
<jelly> nu, zajc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SEPEhCFSdk
<datase> YouTube: Ну, погоди! все выпуски) в HD качестве, новые серии - 0:21:11 - 63,604,630 views - 36651 likes / 27013 dislikes
<hrvojem> fora je u tome da ti moras imat cluster prvo da bi ti serveri znali sta i koga pitati, zato moras prvoga bootstrappati
<Mmike> ja nemrem reproducirat PK bug
<ivoks> cluster je vec slozen
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj si ti tak retardiradn da neznas razmisljat, ili se sad samo inatis?
<hrvojem> a zast bi onda bootstrappao jos jedan onda?
<SilverSpace> Ivan Vilibor Sinčić je uhicen 
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> jer se nece pokrenuti nakon reboota
<ivoks> ako ih sva tri rebootas, percona se nece opet sastaviti
<Mmike> hoce
<Mmike> samo ih nesmijes rebootat odjednom
<hrvojem> cek ti rebootas cijeli cluster (znaci sva tri stroja odjednom)?
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> bed je sto mozes pisat po nodovima kad su disconnected
<ivoks> da
<hrvojem> ako rebootas jedan po jedan to bi trebalo radit
<Mmike> i upravo zato ti percona neda da se pokrene ako nije bootstrapana
<ivoks> znam, ali nestane struje, ovo ono
<ivoks> cijeli DC ide u shutdown (fire drill il nesto)
<Mmike> velim, mongo to tak rijesi da ti neda pisat po clusteru
<hrvojem> ako rebootas sve odjednom, onda nemas clustera i moras ga ponovo pokrenuti bootstrappanjem prvog noda
<ivoks> da, i zasto se sam ne sastavi?
<ivoks> nego moram bootstrapat?
<Mmike> kaj je bolje od toga - ja glasam za perconin pristup jer je na administratoru da se brine o tome, a ne da mi mongo odlucuje i radi pizdarije
<ivoks> ako su gtid svuda isti
<Mmike> gtid ne postoji u 5.5
<ivoks> ako su ti online 3 stroja, a 3 su definirana u konfiguraciji, svi gtid su isti
<ivoks> zasto se ne slozi sam
<ivoks> jer oni razgovaraju
<ivoks> samo sto se ne dogovore :)
<Mmike> zato
<Mmike> kaj 
<Mmike> stite
<Mmike> podatke
<Mmike> picku mater :)
<ivoks> cak ni ne moraju svi imati isti gtid
<hrvojem> mislis na ovako nesta: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-system-index.html#wsrep_recover
<ivoks> ako su dva zapela na X, a jedan je na X+1, ocito je X+1 najnoviji
<ivoks> odnosno, s najnovijim podacima
<ivoks> hrvojem: ne znam jel to to; citajuci mi se cini da ce ignorirati ostale :)
<jelly> ivoks: sto ako je X+1 neko smece koje zapravo zelis odbacit?
<ivoks> kako ces znati da je smece?
<ivoks> jer mysql ne mozes podignuti uopce
<hrvojem> ne mogu komunicirati ako nema clustera, i tako se ne mogu dogovoriti koji ce bit primary
<Mmike> ama u perconi su svi primaryju
<ivoks> tocno; nije li to ...cudno?
<Mmike> joj
<ivoks> jer, svi imaju iste podatke
<Mmike> nemrem ga gledat :)
<ivoks> mogu znat da imaju iste podatke
<ivoks> i opet, nece nista napraviti
<ivoks> ja razumijem da je to na safe side, ne radi nista i dopusti adminu da se zajebe
<ivoks> bar bi mi mogao reci 'izlazim jer treba bootstrapati cluster ponovno; node X ima najnovije podatke'
<ivoks> vidi kako pacemaker to odradi
<Mmike> Osim sto 'x ima najnovije podatke' nema nikakvog smisla.
<Mmike> Lol, samo sam cekao kad ce pacemaker doc u igru :)
<ivoks> nije isto, slazem se, ali isto ima shared resources
<Mmike> ivoks: pacemaker ima stonith, da ti ne dozvoli da cluster ode u kurac. Percona to nema, omogucava ti da pises po nodeovima i kad su raspadnuti.
<Mmike> Dal' je to dobo ili ne je neka druga diskusija.
<Mmike> Al' tak je, i zato se precona NEMRE sama bootstrapati. I zato nema half-assed rjesenja slicna ovima koja ti predlazes.
<jelly> to jest, moras sam slagati half-assed rjesenje umjesto da postoji best practice 
<Mmike> kad se desi sranje, admin dodje, provjeri podatke, skopira/mergea kaj treba, i pokrene cluster iznova.
<Mmike> jelly: cap teorem jasno objasni di su bedovi.
<Mmike> jbg, moras uvijek zrtvovat nesto.
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAP_theorem
<Mmike> to je i razlog zasto je oracle RAC oversold marketing-hyped smece
<jelly> ali u primjeru koji ivoks navodi, i u jos par specificnih slucajeva postoji nedvosmisleni nacin za recovery
<hrvojem> ivoks, ne mogu znat jer ne komuniciraju, prvi nod koji se pokusa spojit gore pinga cluster i skuzi da nema nodova, kako on moze onda odlucit da on ima "prave" podatke
<ivoks> to pinganje traje 2 minute
<ivoks> nema frke ako se drugi ne jave, kuzim
<ivoks> ali ako sva tri stroja u isto vrijeme pokrenuti mysqld, zasto se ne dogovore?
<SilverSpace> Jadni Francuzi najebali su
<jelly> kad se vraca struja, masine ti se dignu sve u roku 10 minuta 
<jelly> nije nam se jednom desilo :-)
<jelly> ili :-(
<Mmike> jelly: da, u idealnom slucaju kad imas cluster po kojem se ne pise
<Mmike> u praksi to ne radi bas tak
<ivoks> ne kazem da se to moze izvesti kroz postojeci dizajn clustera
<Mmike> iako, po meni, cijelia galera je bezveze
<Mmike> m-m replikacija u mysqlu radi skroz ok
<ivoks> samo mi je logicki cudno da se nesto ne moze samo sastaviti
<Mmike> ako samo malo pazis kak ju slozis
<ivoks> a ima sve podatke da se sastavi :)
<jelly> Mmike: a kad se splitaju?
<jelly> onda imas ovo gore?
<Mmike> jelly: slozis tak da se nemogu splitat
<jelly> lol
<Mmike> nije lol
<Mmike> it's doable
<Mmike> and it works
<jelly> Mmike: imam dva datacentra
<jelly> it's not doable
<Mmike> i pises u oba datacentra?
<Mmike> odjednom?
<Mmike> kakva je to aplikacija?
<Mmike> mozda krivim alatom rjesavas problem?
<jelly> aplikacija pise jednom svakih par dana
<Mmike> u oba datacentra?
<jelly> ne, u jedan, bilo koji
<Mmike> nema 'bilo koji' :)
<Mmike> velim 'slozis pametno'
<Mmike> to 'bilo koji' je razlog sto postgres nema m-m replikaciju
<jelly> ako ne mogu pisat u bilo koji, onda nije "master master", ne?
<Mmike> jer su i oni malo zadrti i imaju svoje brije
<jelly> ako moram pisat u jedan, onda je taj master i gotovo
<Mmike> pa, m-m u biti ne postoji, mosh ga simulirat tako da m-s slozis u oba smjera
<Mmike> i to je to
<jelly> ae
<jelly> to sam i mislio
<Mmike> m-m je samo krivo ime za dvostruki m-s
<Mmike> al' ti znatno olaksava sve
<Mmike> sloziss tak da ti je jedan primary master, drugi je backup master
<Mmike> i backup master preuzima poso kad primary umre
<Mmike> a zato kaj mysql moze imat m-s u oba smjera, lako se primary usynca nazad kad dodje k sebi
<Mmike> ili kad moras stavit novog
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> ne treba ti galera uopce
<Mmike> da ne govodim koliko krivih brija uz to ide - recimo, ekipa brije da s galerom moze skalirat writeove
<Mmike> i tak to sve
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' netko kod vas probao reproducirati ovo? https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997
<hrvojem> dok je confirmed onda je
<hrvojem> miguel radi u supportu oni provjeravaju bugove
<Mmike> ja nemrem reproducirat to
<Mmike> mozda amazon nesto ujebe ?
<hrvojem> na 5.5?
<Mmike> hrvojem: mosh pitat nekog na cem je to reproducirao?
<Mmike> da, 5.5 iz trustyja
<Mmike> vrtim u 3 LXCa
<hrvojem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997/comments/4 
<hrvojem> mislim da trebas barem par pokusaja da to napravis kako pise
<hrvojem> ne sjeca se na cemu je testirao
<Mmike> ROW_FORMAT=DYNAMIC
<Mmike> mozda je tu bed
<BotaniCar> obrut: ping
<Mmike> hrvojem: znas sto bi jos bilo zgodno? da se jasno mora definirat lokacija fajlova - recimo, innobackupex.log stoji u /var/lib/mysql po defaultu 
<Mmike> a tam pise kad si fulao password za SST, recimo
<Mmike> i tak, hrpa ima tih pizdarijica na koje moras pazit
<hrvojem> bug report?
<Mmike> a lako je tako!
<hrvojem> dosad so skoro svi tvoji komentari bili uvazeni :)
<hrvojem> /so/su/
<Mmike> tol'ko godina smo gay men porn gledali da ti sad meni kazes 'bug report' :)
<hrvojem> hahaha
<jelly> bolje gnjavit prek irca i ocekivat da ce se rijesit, nego stavit u tracker, jeli
<hrvojem> tako nekako :)
<Mmike> :P
<BotaniCar> Trackeri su precijenjeni ! 
<BotaniCar> Sudim po svojim korisnicima, jel :) 
<jelly> ooh, jos jedna prijestupna sekunda ove godine
<BotaniCar> Ae, si videl :) Sadcemo opet kurslus imati :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: pong
<obrut> jelly: sranje... nama se dogodilo da nam je jvm podivljao :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: kaj fakat vise ne nudite vDSL ? Par dana i umrlo ? 
<jelly> obrut: nije samo vama :-)
<obrut> BotaniCar: rekli su da je trenutno on-hold, ali da ce se nastavit nudit... naravno, mi kao zaposlenici nemamo blage veze o nicemu... ne bi ni znao da je bila akcija da mi nije reko frend koji visi po nekim forumima
<jelly> obrut: a valjda ste zakrpali kelnere od tada
<obrut> jelly: pa sad... :)
<jelly> kad je to bilo... 2012
<BotaniCar> obrut: rek'o da pitam jer me gospodjica iz SZK prvo uvjeravala da to ne postoji, pa onda da nikad niste nudili, a na kraju da se vise ne nudi i da ja u svojoj vukojebini to ionako nisam mogao dobiti :)
<ivoks> brijem da sam si nasao stan
<BotaniCar> ivoks: radis tulum za useljenje ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: servisna ekipa ima prevec posla brzinu treba pedalirat
<ivoks> 43 kvadrata
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: samo nek mi podebljaju zicu, bu'm spojil sinu na bicikl :9
<ivoks> <400 eura
<ivoks> oglas objavljen danas
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja imam manju ratu stambenog  kredita od toga :) 
<hrvojem> ivoks: mislim da PXC 5.6.19+ ima ovo na sto si mislio: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-provider-index.html#pc.recovery
<hrvojem> https://github.com/codership/galera/issues/10 i http://www.percona.com/blog/2014/09/01/galera-replication-how-to-recover-a-pxc-cluster/ (scenario 6)
<ivoks> hrvojem: \o/
<ivoks> da, grastate.dat
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> zahvaljujem :)
<ivoks> However, the above procedure won’t be needed in the recent Galera versions (3.6+?), available since PXC 5.6.19. There is a new option – pc.recovery (enabled by default), which saves the cluster state into a file named gvwstate.dat on each member node.
<ivoks> da, to je to
<Mmike> disaster waiting to happen :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: sto ako pises po sva tri nodea dok su diskonektani? Onda se pc.recovery ignorira?
<hrvojem> Mmike: mozes uvijek stavit na pc.revoery na false
<Mmike> ma da, al' ak nije na false?
<Mmike> onda mi potrga podatke?
<Mmike> ili me pljune sa 'neznam, izvoli sam'
<Mmike> ne znam!
<hrvojem> pc.recovery radi samo ako su sva tri noda dolje, i ides radit bootstrap (ova situacija sto je ivoks opisao) split-brain i dalje radi kao i prije
<hrvojem> sa quorumom i sl.
<ivoks> kaj mmike i dalje ne razumije o cemu je rijec?
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim da ne mozes pisati po nodovima ako su diskonentani, jer ti nece proci transakcija uopce
<Mmike> hrvojem: kak ne
<hrvojem> kak da
<Mmike> upravo to radim sad dok testiram za ovaj PK bug
<hrvojem> kako mozes pisati po nodu koji nije dio clustera?
<hrvojem> u tom bugu, pises samo na node #1
<hrvojem> #2 i #3 odspajas i spajas i oni onda rade IST ili SST
<hrvojem> jer wsrep_status (http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-status-index.html#wsrep_ready) je obicno OFF kad se node boota i radi SST
<Mmike> imas pravo, za konkrenti slucaj
<Mmike> cek sec, da isprobam nesh drugo
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /tmp/fill> ERROR 1062 (23000) at line 1: Duplicate entry '1618212' for key 'PRIMARY'
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> reproduciro :)
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> sad ne smijem tvitnu da idem van 
<SilverSpace> pregazit ce me neki sdpeovac
<BotaniCar> Kaj si napisal prije toga ? :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace retvita postove od moje firme non stop :)
<ivoks> tak treba
<BotaniCar> :) Jbg, meni tviter sluzi samo da dobijem "besplatnu" lovu u android igricama, inace bi te i ja :) 
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/intel-compute-stick-specs-ubuntu-version
<ivoks> nesto za SilverSpace ^
<BotaniCar> bome i za mene, citao sam da ce biti windows verzija, nsiam znao da ima i tuntor , fakat bi si mogao usparati za to :)
<ivoks> kako lijep dan
<ivoks> ne radim nista
<ivoks> jeste vidli index.hr bez ad blockera?
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/img/w/charlie_wall.jpg
<BotaniCar> Jos nikad :) 
<jelly> ta pozadina se vidi i sa blockerom
<jelly> http://www.index.hr/images2/muamer_govor_mrznje.jpg 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> muamer
<jelly> tako nesto neces cuti od random krscana
<jelly> ali ove je na zalost vrlo lako samo rijecima isprovocirati da traze krv
<jelly> i onda dodjemo da vrlo politicki nekorektnih zakljucaka
<ivoks> meni se vec zivo fucka za politicku korektnost
<Mmike> hrvojem: fwiw, uspio sam reproducirati onaj bug i bez restartanja ostalih nodeova
<Mmike> sad cu jos probati samo s jednim nodeom
<Mmike> budem dodao info u bugreport 
<Mmike> samo da uoblicim to nekako
<hrvojem> Mmike: ali zasto, bug je vec confirmed i popravljen za 5.6
<hrvojem> pitanje je samo hoce se fix portat za galeru 2.x
<hrvojem> tj pxc 5.5
<Mmike> da, a'l bug inzistira na tome da je bed kad restartas dva druga nodea u clusteru
<Mmike> a iz ovog sto se meni desava cini se da to nema veze
<Mmike> testirat cemo i 5.6, no worries :)
<Mmike> ovaj juju toliko olaksava posao da ne kuzim kak sam mogao zivjet bez toga prije :D
<BotaniCar> Cekaj samo da ti jednom za rodjendan kupim licencu za windowse :) 
 * Mmike se pravi da ne razumije :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> phhhhhhhhhh
<Mmike> pokrenem jedno 10ak threadova koji loadaju podatke u mysql i dobijem primary key error
<Mmike> to opce nije percona/xtradb bug nego mysql bug!
<jelly> dretvi!
<Mmike> dretvi :)
<jelly> dretava?
<Mmike> niti!
<jelly> dretvi.
<jelly> ili dve-tri
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jebiga kad god vidim rt obavezno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam jos jucer odmah reko na twitter zalim ljude kaj su zginuli ali jebiga znali su da ce najebat 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kao, tko im kriv?
<jelly> kao to je normalno...
<jelly> nisu trebali čačkat mečku
<Mmike> kao, tata je pijanac pa te mlati
<Mmike> tko ti kriv kaj si doma doso kad je pijan
<jelly> ko kad recimo, pička u minjaku šeće po ulici... sama je kriva što će je neko silovati
<jelly> :-(
<Mmike> jelly: odlicna!
<Mmike> upravo to
<Mmike> doduse... bas sam jutros razmisljao o tome kad sam vidio mega-zgodnu tetu kak sece zgodna
<Mmike> mi muski smo pastusi i jbg, krv navre... kulturno je imat samokontrolu, al' sta kad zivis sa debilima naokolo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel bi tebi bilo drago da di ti se sa sinom sprdaju i ismijavaju u skoli ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u kom kontekstu?
<Mmike> zato kaj, npr, nosi naocale?
<Mmike> naravno da nebi
<jelly> Mmike: pa ok je da ti se digne, el si muško... al nije ok da poduzmeš nešto mimo njene volje
<SilverSpace> u bilo koje m
<Mmike> al' sprdat ce se s njim
<Mmike> al' kad krene u srednju vise nece jer - debilno je
<Mmike> jelly: naravno
<Mmike> s druge strane - veli frendica da zene nikako nebi trebale bit na rukovodecim pozicijama
<Mmike> (a kamoli pricednice, dodajem ja)
<SilverSpace> ovo kaj ste ti i jelly ne stoji 
<Mmike> jer, kao ,kad su u PMSu su neuracunljive
<Mmike> sto stoji :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj, brijes da je ok silovat zenu samo zato kaj se polu-gola prosetala?
<SilverSpace> koga je ona provocirala 
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> sad su francuzi najebali zbog budala kaj su provocirali 
<SilverSpace> sezona lova na francuze je pocela 
<jelly> SilverSpace: provocirala je sve muske koji su bili tamo
<Mmike> provocirala je sve pastuhe, da
<Mmike> koji se neznaju kontrolirat
<Mmike> i koji briju 'cim se tak obuces, to i trazis'
<jelly> isto kak su ovi provocirali muslice i krscane
<Mmike> hrvojem: 'pk error' se desi kad zaustavim jedan od nodeova. Ako imam samo jedan thread koji pise po bazi, onda se to desi rijetko ili nikad. Ako imam njih 30, onda se desi svaki put. 
<SilverSpace> je provocitala je mozda tebe mene ne 
<SilverSpace> meni bi bilo drago da se neka takva prosece 
<SilverSpace> sad se francuzi mogu zahvalit tim "herojima" ka moraju strahovat 
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> kad te netko pedrekom lupi
<Mmike> ti se sagni i suti
<Mmike> jer mozda drugi put tebe nece
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja bi drage volje kao "francuz" te budale ispluskao 
<SilverSpace> oni su sad heroji 
<SilverSpace> kitu 
<SilverSpace> oni su sad pokojni 
<SilverSpace> a zivi moraju strahovati 
<SilverSpace> zbok neke slobode izrazavanja 
<Mmike> neke?!
<Mmike> zamisli da tebe netko zatuce zato kaj hvalis kolindaru stalno
<Mmike> ili zato kaj brijes da je bicikliranje super
<Mmike> ili zato kaj ti je unity super?
<Mmike> idem doma
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja i hvalim kolindu ne vrijedam nikog ni njegove osjecaje 
<SilverSpace> ni u cije ime 
<SilverSpace> ii da me netko rokne drugi ne bi bili u strahu 
<SilverSpace> francuz su sad u strahu 
<jelly> ti ni nisi problem, problem su oni koji nisu toliko pametni i koji se daju isprovocirati
<SilverSpace> ko i ameri 
<jelly> provokatori su bitno manji problem
<jelly> ako dozvolimo slobodu govora, onda to znaci da ce smiju govoriti i pametne i glupe stvari, i neko ce se sigurno naci uvrijedjen
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel bi ti svaki drek na cesti dirao na cesti 
<SilverSpace> kad znas da smrdi
<jelly> ja ne bi, ali ja nisam problem
<SilverSpace> i kaj bi ti se moglo dogoditi 
<jelly> nisu svi ljudi isti
<SilverSpace> ne opravdavam terorizam 
<jelly> neki ce ici silovati curu na cesti ako nema zakona da ce ic u zatvor zbog toga
<jelly> neki nece
<SilverSpace> ali kaj su isli kroz minsko polje kad znaju da je tu 
<jelly> al to je NEBITNO
<jelly> to nije glavni problem
<SilverSpace> zajebi sloboda izražavanja 
<SilverSpace> onda cemo se u ime te slobode svi vredati i nikome nista 
<jelly> DA
<jelly> jebem ja tebi mater, jebes ti meni isusa, i nikom nista
<SilverSpace> sad si reko kontra
<jelly> to tak ide kad smo civilizirani
<SilverSpace> mjesas uvrede na osoboj razini i kolektivnoj nije isto
<jelly> a kad nismo, onda se grabi noz i kalasnjikov
<jelly> to treba zabraniti
<jelly> je, isto je
<jelly> prvo i osnovno je zabraniti dizanje noza na neciju rijec
<jelly> tek kad se to rijesi i kad svi znaju da se to ne smije, onda mozemo ici gledati jel se smije psovat sve svete 
<jelly> to je sukob civilizacijskih razina
<jelly> ovo drugo nema smisla rjesavati dok nije rijeseno ono prvo
<ivoks> ide netko danas setati od trga do francuske ambasade?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :)
<jelly> ovi HDZ-ovci su fakat ocajni
<jelly> 14:37 +385989606124 JOSIPOVIC I MAILNOVIC NAREDILI POLITICKA HAPSENJA. USTANIMO PROTIV ZLOUPORABE VLASTI!!!!
<jelly> milanovic.  greska je moja
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol 
<jelly> also, samo tri uslicnika su u sms-u
<SilverSpace> od kud si ti to izvukao da je hdz??
<jelly> jedino njima takva poruka ide u prilog
<SilverSpace> tesko 
<SilverSpace> u ostalom ves su se i ogradili oko tog 
<jelly> ok, kome onda taj spam, u ovom trenutku, koristi?
<SilverSpace> nekome tko je neodlucan i razmislja kao ti 
<ivoks> joj, sam da ti izbori prodju
<SilverSpace> e sad cu bas protiv 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bum ja kakav popust dobio :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: false flag?  Nije SDP tak pametan, niti nasi biraci
<SilverSpace> zajebo si se 
<SilverSpace> nase biracko je jako blesavo 
<SilverSpace> danas sam se uvjerio 
<jelly> pa upravo tako, jako su blesavi
<SilverSpace> zato i nasjedaju natakve fore 
<jelly> zato i mislim da je hdz
<SilverSpace> nemaju svoj stav
<SilverSpace> nitko mi danas nije reko zbok cega glas 
<SilverSpace> nego rekli su mi pise 
<SilverSpace> vidio spot 
<SilverSpace> ljepo govori 
<SilverSpace> i tak 
<jelly> tocno, i takvima neces ici sa false flag i obrnutom logikom
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/novinarki-hrt-a-izvanredni-otkaz--karolina-vidovic-kristo-vrijedala-je-ravnatelja-radmana-/1270418/
<SilverSpace> jelly: dapace hoce jer je neodlucan 
<SilverSpace> nema stava 
<jelly> i onda ces ga, jer znas, da je bedast, nagovorati na suprotno?
<jelly> di je tu logika
<jelly> ak je neko blesav, onda mu dajes jednostavnu opciju, a ne neku za koju mora razmisljat
<ivoks>  Cijena: 7.669kn 
<ivoks> ljudi su pukli
<SilverSpace> dobio sam neke ruske tablete kao ciste krv masnoce jetra odvratne su 
<SilverSpace> ko za sve http://www.bastabalkana.com/2010/09/mumio-ili-mumijo-cudesna-smola-sa-altaja-i-ruski-prirodni-lek-i-biostimulator-za-sve-bolesti/
<SilverSpace> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/hands-on-with-intels-new-mini-desktops-faster-smaller-more-expandable/
<Mmike> ivoks, kad pocinje setanje? 
<ivoks> u 7
<Mmike> 32 gige rama
<Mmike> i sve 32 gige sam iskoristio
<Mmike> eto ti na
<Mmike> franck ima odlicne bademe
<Mmike> laganica przene
<Mmike> onak, bas su dobri
<Mmike> skupi za popizdit :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti ces ic? Ja bi isao, al' nisam siguran da cu stic jer se dete ide prat u 7
<ivoks> mislim da cu ici
<ivoks> barem malo prosetati po gradu ak nis drugo
<ivoks> treba mi to
<ivoks> medvescak pobijedio u gostima
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj nis od popusta za RT :)
<SilverSpace> bas sam danas pogledao zadnju utakmicu Rendulica fakat dobije dosta vremena u prvom napadu 
<SilverSpace> malo je stramezljiv moga bi vise puknut ali jebi ga igra centra ispred golmana 
<SilverSpace> pa tesko dobije koji pak 
<SilverSpace> igrao je cak i kad su imali igrava vise 
<SilverSpace> trener mu vjeruje 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OtaCVB_QH0
<datase> YouTube: SUPERMOINE HOLYPOP (le gardien du secret) - 0:02:21 - 280,850 views - 3476 likes / 46 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ne zna se kolinda snaci u nekim situacijama 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<infy-> noć
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-09
<Mmike> ihmh
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ? RT?
<ivoks> zivcira me rba, fakat me zivcira
<Mmike> ivoks, kad prelazis u erte?
<Mmike> erstre?
<Mmike> TRDRKE
<BotaniCar> ja imam diners prek erste i pre zadovoljan sam s njima, oni su bili prvi koji nisu imali nikakvog beda kad sam nazvao i rekao da mi prestanu mijenjati "poziv na broj" jer mi sjebu predlozak u e-bankarstvu :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: cekam da mi posalju sve
<ivoks> Mmike: vec sam presao, ali eto, moram pricekati rjesenje, karticu i to
<ivoks> znaci, sljedeci tjedan
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> istekao mi certifikat
<ivoks> i hocu ga produziti
<ivoks> al rba odbije transakciju
<ivoks> i sad ne znam zasto, jer ne znam nista o svojoj kreditnoj kartici
<ivoks> nista, sam znam koliki mi je limit, a ne znam koliko sam potrosio
<ivoks> i sad ak i uplatim, to mi je za k, jer oni provode uplate samo 15. u mjesecu ili tak neka glupost
<ivoks> pizda im materina
<ivoks> erste ima ogroman izbor kartica
<ivoks> jedno 30ak
<ivoks> i najbitnije...
<ivoks> dio su SEPA
<ivoks> sto mi neki klijenti zahtijevaju
<ivoks> sad cu i canonical traziti da placa preko SEPA, a ne swifta
<ivoks> imat cu 1% vecu placu :)
<BotaniCar> SEPA rulz
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Djes' Silver ! 
<SilverSpace> oo eto me 
<SilverSpace> lol ovi opet s banka ratuju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> od kad rendulic igra u prvoj postavi pobjeduju http://www.rezultati.com/utakmica/M9XI4PkT/#postave;1
<SilverSpace> nesto smo se prepirali ja i franko i kaze on meni da ce me prijaviti policiji i pozvat ih Reko figu mali neznas broj policije kak ces ih zvat znam znam imam u knjizi iz prirode mogu ti i hitnu pomoc pozvat
<BotaniCar> Pitaj ga kaj bi bez tebe, da te policija odpela :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> Fakat ga pitaj, zanima me kaj ce reci :) Ja sam juce svog stiltao nakon neceg slicnog :) Zjevao je 2 minute i hvatao zrak, pa me zagrlio i rekao da me ne bu bacio u pec ( ok, nije mi mislio zvat murju nego me baciti u pec, ista stvar ) :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42461/mangstor-reveals-2-7tb-mx6000-worlds-fastest-nvme-pcie-ssd/index.html # mogu ovo dobiti za rodjendan ? :) 
<jelly> "protection from host power loss with a unique solution" uhhh
<api984> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTg4MzA
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: evo pitao kaze snaci cu se ja zauzet cu tvoju sobu 
<api984> uf jos i to…. http://www.cert.hr/node/24910
<Mmike> ivoks: al' SEPA moze samo u eurima, ne?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i ja bi taj poklon daj i meni jednog za rodendan :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne bi mu bilo dosadno bez tebe, kuhao bi si sam ? Joj, kak bi ga ja sad nakuril :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: samo da nadjem neke koji su "pali s kamiona" :)
<obrut> demit, ove godine 20 godina mature :P upravo kolega poslao "podsjetnik" na mailing listu razreda :)
 * obrut se osjeca star
<BotaniCar> Nije to samo osjecaj , imas sjedine u bradi ?:D
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> bome da :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i malo se pogrbi :) obrut 
<SilverSpace> o
<BotaniCar> obrut: vi ste jos dobri , pol mog razreda em nema mail ( znan ikom ) , em smo po svim zemljama svijeta, pa je sansa za okupiti vise od 1/4 razreda nikakva :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: pogotovo ako je skola bila u nekoj ratnoj zoni
<jelly> meni su poslali na adresu na faksu koja jos radi ali je nikad ne citam, tak da sam propustio :->
<jelly> Mmike: sta fali eurima
<jelly> e da glede eura, PBZ je fakat djubre.  Uzmes kredit u eurima. Isplate ti kunsku protuvrijednost po njihovom prodajnom tecaju (~1% manje).  Rate skidaju iskljucivo sa kunskog tekuceg, i to opet svaki mjesec promijene po svom kupovnom tecaju (~1% vise).
<jelly> isao sam brojati skrivene troskove i na kraju odustao, sto je vjerojatno i cilj.  "EKS" je mazanje ociju
<obrut> BotaniCar: mi smo koliko toliko ostali u kontaktu od zavrsetka skole, znamo se naci jednom godisnje, barem dio ekipe
<obrut> BotaniCar: a i par godina nakon zavrsetka zvone slozio mailing listu i eto :) cujemo se povremeno :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kak giht 
<SilverSpace> jel ima posljedica blagbana 
<SilverSpace> Putin zabranio vožnju transeksualcima, fetišistima i nižima od 150 centimetara
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> di to, na newsbaru?
<jelly> poor man splunk: 11524 root      20   0  970m 752m  536 R   99  9.3  16:18.92 egrep
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/colorado-igra-sve-bolje--a-borna-rendulic-sve-vise-/1270767/
<obrut> SilverSpace: zasad je ok :)
<jelly> brojevi spammera, 385989096 000 do 127 su portani na Tele2
<jelly> (zanimljivo da nije 100 ili 200, nego okruglo 128)
<BotaniCar> jelly: poor man splunk, kaaj , ja bi splunk al nemam para
<BotaniCar> a egrep nema coloring ( ima li ? )
<jelly> ne treba mi coloring za prvi prolaz
<jelly> (ima, to je isti program)
<jelly> sad razmisljam da se ulogiram na moj.tele2 i posaljem ovima par tisuca poruka 
<jelly> (besplatno :-)
<BotaniCar> lol !!
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi stavil u poruku ? :)
<Mmike> jelly: posalji i silverspaceu, on nema nish protiv poruka :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: 160 slova a, opce nije bitno
<jelly> eh, ima limit od 30 poruka
<BotaniCar> Dnevno ? Hmm, ok, mozemo kolaborirati, imam i ja 30 na Tele2 racunu 
<jelly> potrosio sam pola, ne da mi se to rucno
<jelly> also, kako sam dobio i sa 385989096 203, a taj nije portan vec je na HT-u, mozda su brojevi skroz fejkani
<BotaniCar> jelly: to pretpostavlja minimalni nivo tehnicke/komunikacijske pismenosti :) TAJNE SLUZBE !!11OneEleven
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10905986_815499195189777_3104607083650628543_n.jpg?oh=566f180823c26c863f40c92801a15fc0&oe=552BDEAA&__gda__=1428758563_8d421f9c3b8c4932d31106db2db002f8 # NSFW , try-before-you-buy :)
<BotaniCar> 'el bi vi trpali backupe u /var/backups/nekaj ili /var/lib/nekaj/backup ? 
<Mmike> morti /var/local/backups
<Mmike> ili /srv/, ovisi di ti je namountan storidz
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bio sam neprecizan, lokacija bi trebala sadrzati binarni backup nekog remote servera , pa /./local ne bi
<Mmike> u /var/backups idu stvari koje paketni sustav 'odrzava', slicno k'o i u /var/lib
<Mmike> ja tam nebi turo te stvari
<Mmike> osim ak nemas megabackjup paket koji ce ti backupe trpat u /var/lib/megabackjup
<BotaniCar> naime, kaj je, gledam predlozak barmanove konfiguracije ( http://docs.pgbarman.org/ ) i on bi se turio u /var/lib sto mi je .. neprirodno
<BotaniCar> al, vish, to je u skladu s tvojim prijedlogom .. mozda sam ja u krivu
<SilverSpace> lol na jednom portalu se glasa samo ako imas registraciju i od prije dva dana naglo je skocio broj registriranih uvjek je bilo cca 700 glasaca danas ih ima skoro tri tisuce glasaca 
<SilverSpace> kako stranacka masinerja radi :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak imas posebni fs za backupe, namantaj ga pod /srv/backup kajjaznam
<jelly> meni je to pod /backup jer lijen
<BotaniCar> Treba slozit' skriptu koja bi vidjela da li glasovi dolaze s IP adresa neke od drzavnih sluzbi i takvima odma slati prijavu (sluzbama, jel ) 
<jelly> hehe... koji portal btw?  Pitam cist informativno 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<jelly> ^_^
<SilverSpace> jelly: vecernji
<jelly> eh. Styria ima svoje servere
<SilverSpace> evo sad ih je 1400 cca 
<SilverSpace> jutros sam se zacudio bilo je preko 2000
<jelly> registriraj ti 3000 svojih ak te veseli :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam ni na jednom portalu regan 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu-hr osm-hr ??
<SilverSpace> vip 
<SilverSpace> to me ne zanima trkeljanje u prazno :)
<SilverSpace> to samo kazem jer sam primjetio 
<SilverSpace> tu je josipovic dosta losije stajao 
<SilverSpace> ko i na index.hr obrnuto mjerodavni su ko i ja za centos 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Nitko nije mjerodavan za centos :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> glaaaad
<SilverSpace> upravo zavrsio 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> nabijem kolindu na pimpek
<Mmike> a josipovica na neku stvar
<Mmike> sad sam dobio hrpetinu SMSova od oboje
<weshmashian> ja ni jedan do sad :)
<Mmike> nit ja
<Mmike> sad su dosli
<Mmike> to me SilverSpace prijavio
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10906445_10152980400939324_1099916136311112809_n.jpg?oh=052a36bffbc517413867f88e04885604&oe=554181AA&__gda__=1428515071_185dbf8858cdaef2b181bf90668d197d
<BotaniCar> kad vec navlacis kozicu na KGK :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<ivoks> koji je ono mail za prevoditelje?
<ivoks> imamo lika koji zeli biti prevoditelj
<ivoks> kolindica :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol kod mene nista :P
<Mmike> ivoks: pre-sta? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: nek dodje tu i nek se javi saletu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zamisli da se tak josipovic svuce u badich to bi bilo strasno :)
<SilverSpace> borat badich
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ok... ova porezna
<jelly> Mmike: jesu svi dosli od 098 9096 *** ?
<ivoks> to vise nije za tuc
<ivoks> to je sad za masakrirati
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/kupio-automobil-i-sav-sretan-otisao-u-poreznu-gdje-ga-je-docekalo-neugodno-iznenadjenje
<jelly> ivoks: jel jos ne rade, ili kaj?
<ivoks> ne rade
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ahahahahahaha
<ivoks> ne da ne rade
<ivoks> vec im nisu stigli novi pecati
<jelly> moraju se usuglasit, nisu znali da ce bit promjene zakona
<ivoks> pa sjede tamo i ne rade nis
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha, ona glupa fora s "a dze je pecat" ipak drzi vodu :)
<jelly> ivoks: zamisli da odu i naprave 20 pecata na placu
<jelly> ne bi bilo dobro
<ivoks> joj, ova rba
<ivoks> morao sam debitnom platiti certifikat
<ivoks> jer za kreditne imaju neke dodatne sigurnosne mjere
<ivoks> a te sigurnosne mjere nisu usvojene svuda
<ivoks> i onda ti se rapidssl ne moze naplatiti sa mastera
<ivoks> sva sreca da odlazim iz te banke, pa im ta debitna nece nista vrijediti
<jelly> nemas paypal?
<SilverSpace> fino gobac smjestio josipovicu 
<SilverSpace> svirali su jucer zajedno na koncertu Ja volim samoga sebe ...
<SilverSpace> http://narod.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/zivizid_josipovic-453x460.jpg?6e355e
<obrut> ne vjerujem... wireshark trazi i QT i GTK :P nabijem ih
<jelly> jeste, tak da izbilda i ovo i ono, pa ko voli
<jelly> wireshark - network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version
<jelly> wireshark-qt - network traffic analyzer - Qt version
<obrut> pa bilo bi lijepo da preferira nesto kod kompajliranja :P
<BotaniCar> Preferira - sve ! 
<obrut> obicno se moze configureu reci sto da disejbla, al volim kad mogu samo ./configure && make && make install, bez prtljanja :P
<obrut> da... zbildace mi i qt i gtk verziju :)
<ivoks> obrut: imas nesto drugo
<ivoks> Package: tshark
<ivoks> Source: wireshark
<ivoks> Description-en: network traffic analyzer - console version
<obrut> znam za tshark
<jelly> to je za kukavice bez ikasa
<jelly> obrut: velis, da ne bi slucajno morao ./configure --help
<BotaniCar> Pravi muskarci imaju Xe i dva spojena misha ! Bez tastature ! 
<obrut> jelly: to prvo pokrenem :) ali odustanem brzo od citanja ak mislim da mi nece trebat nist posebno od opcija ;)
<obrut> sto se snifanja tice, obicno tcpdump koristim, ali za analizu mi je wireshark ipak (trenutno) nezamjenjiv
<jelly> eh, cim ti moras buildat nesto tak obicno kao wireshark, znamo da radis na sugavoj platformi
<jelly> obrut: pa tcpdump -s0 -w fajl.pcap, i onda skines output na desktop i analiziras sa wiresharkom
<BotaniCar> ma, obrut efemdija , mora da je neki BSD ispljuvak :) 
 * BotaniCar otpuze pod kamen
<obrut> jelly: bildam ga jer se paketna verzija krsi kad oces pogledati flow sip sesija :P
<jelly> ahaaa, oces novi
<obrut> a inace da... ovo sto sad gledam je s tcpdumpom posnifano...
<obrut> u biti skoro sve s tcpdumpom snifam
<jelly> otkad nemamo solarisa, i ja isto
<jelly> tamo je bio onaj neki... snoop
<obrut> ima i tcpdump za slowaris, a ima i snoop, da :)
<jelly> "ima" <> "ima po defaultu" 
<jelly> svega ima :-)
<jelly> svega ima na mom stolu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92WOhvkBjFo
<datase> YouTube: KUD Idijoti - Zdravlje i veselje - 0:02:08 - 3,494 views - 15 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o 
 * BotaniCar ode pogat'
<BotaniCar> Nis' ni znal da su KUD-ovci Puljani ( sam dobro napisao Puljani ? )
<obrut> ijao!
<obrut> nemoj da te pulezani cuju :)
<obrut> osjetljivi su na to :)
 * BotaniCar pogleda prema jellyu :
<ivoks> Nasljednik Microsoftovog Internet Explorera bit će najnapredniji preglednik do sada!
<BotaniCar> obrut: ocito ne toliko :)
<ivoks> koliko kostaju te reklame? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: Puljani je književno, a sami se zovu Puležani
<BotaniCar> Chrome password manager sucks: http://raidersec.blogspot.com/2013/06/how-browsers-store-your-passwords-and.html
<BotaniCar> jelly: to ima neke povijesne korjene ( talijanski ) ? 
<jelly> nemrem reć "se zovemo" kad mi je osobna PU Zagrebačka
<BotaniCar> Ma, pula u <3 :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, sufiks baca na lokalni talijanski dijalekt
<jelly> Nome abitanti	Polesi, Polesani # veli it.wikipedia.org
<BotaniCar> ahh , prokleti Mlecani, krivi su za sve za sto nije kriv HDZ :)
<jelly> Nome abitanti = naziv za stanovnike
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/koju-laz-cete-izabrati-u-nedjelju/794147.aspx
<Mmike> necemo gubit vrijeme na pizdarije :)
<Mmike> "Josipović je za jedan od glavnih slogana u drugom krugu imao: "Zaokruži 1. da se dužniku ne oduzima jedini stan u kojem živi"."
<Mmike> ma koja stoka licemjerna
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> bas citam i ja to
<ivoks> josipovic 44%, a kolinda 34%
<ivoks> i to na indexu
<jelly> oboje je đubrad, dobro im je reko Sinčić da ne da glas ni jednima
<ivoks> index je izrazito anti-hdz portal
<ivoks> i ako je tamo kolinda skupila 34...
<jelly> onda to niš ne znači, jer je to index
<ivoks> da
<jelly> :-)
<ivoks> to mi vuce na kolindu
<ivoks> jer... di su sve babe i didovi koji ne znaju sto je kompjutor
<jelly> ljubav je na selu
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> who cares
<Mmike> (osim SilverSpacea)
<Mmike> tko god da dodje, nece se NIST promjenit
<Mmike> osim sto ce u slucaju kolinde malo vise nam nabijat na nos kak smo hrvati
<Mmike> idem pit
<Mmike> frendica rodila dete
<jelly> di je iso mmike pitt
<jelly> ime stvari: Rodrigo Y Gabriela — PPA
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/2015/01/09/0230007.63.jpg
<obrut> jelly: ono dvoje gitarista ?
<jelly> da
<obrut> te gabrijele su opicene... ima jedna zgodnija koja isto svira gitaru (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk9EdFtm4JQ), a i jedna jos zgodnija koja pjeva (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY4rBNfw3qo super skinuto) :) 
<datase> YouTube: (The Beatles) While My Guitar Gently Weeps - Gabriella Quevedo - 0:04:18 - 369,155 views - 4951 likes / 31 dislikes
<jelly> datase: kaj, samo prvi link?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY4rBNfw3qo super skinuto) :) 
<datase> YouTube: Gabriela Gunčíková - Burn (Deep Purple) - 0:03:53 - 15,749 views - 112 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> sam u kući je veceras i velim Franku ostavit ću te samog u kući i javit onoj dvojici da si samm u kući 
<SilverSpace> veli on da je sam u kuci 3 tako ih je cetvorica 
<SilverSpace> tamo*
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> jelly, u zirafu :)
<SilverSpace> Nova uvreda: Toliko si ružan da ti ni HDZ ne bi poslao poruku.
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra večer
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: pa di si ti 
<SilverSpace> jel opet neku staru kantu sklapas 
<Vlado9A3CY> bok SilverSpace ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ma delam po cijele dane...
<Vlado9A3CY> inventura...
<Vlado9A3CY> sve uglavnom pod kontrolom, kao i uvijek ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> a trenutno gledam kako ce James Bond opet spasiti svijet :D
<Vlado9A3CY> idem se preseliti na drugo racunalo.. brb
<SilverSpace> jel spasio 
<Vlado9A3CY> je :)
<Vlado9A3CY> laku noc ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-10
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<ntcbow> hohoho dobro dobro juhutro
<ntcbow> uranili smo..
<neo-dc> bok svima
<ivoks> pa kaj se ne bi sad pokopao
<Mmike> neo-dc :)
<Mmike> neo-dc, kaj se seli sve? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, neo-dc tko se gdje seli?
<Mmike> hbogner, a sad bi ti sve ;)
<hbogner> sveeee ;)
<Mmike> http://mobile-place.info/sto-uciniti-kada-ste-primili-nezeljenu-sms-poruku-ili-poziv/
<SilverSpace> dobar dan 
<neo-dc> allo allo
<Mmike> enchilada:/storage  9.1T  6.0T  3.1T  66% /mnt/enchilada
<Mmike> pa da imam 90T storage ja bih ga popunio u roku od pol godine!
<hbogner> he he he Mmike :D
<hbogner> prestani skidat svasta s neta
<SilverSpace> jebote tportal je sve do malo prije krsio predizbornu sutnju :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ti otprilike stizes u ponedjeljak 
<SilverSpace> kojeg netjaka imam bio je vani sa prijateljicom iz razreda igrali se ispred zgrade na klupi sami 
<SilverSpace> i dode doma sa hrpom kuna 
<SilverSpace> kaj su radili organizirao trgovinu prodavali zireve borove grancice kuglice od blata ...
<SilverSpace> ko je god prosao pored njih su ga zaustavili 
<SilverSpace> svi ga ovdje znaju i dobio je kune 
<SilverSpace> koji trgovac 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce i cigle prodavat po kvartu
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/2hddp7t
<SilverSpace> ha
<Mmike> prejed
 * Mmike se doslovno dokotroljao doma
<Mmike> melita: gizmo!
<vileni> Mmike: sto se jelo?
<Mmike> vileni, srnetina u gulasu i onda pecena u rerni pospikana s mrkvomi spekom i nemam pojma cime jos sve ne
<Mmike> i njoki
<Mmike> i par umaka/preljeva nekih
<Mmike> i habanero! :)
<Mmike> strusio sam solo cijelu papricicu, pre dobra je :)
<vileni> aha, rajt :)
<vileni> sta nije ovo iznad pasticada?
<melita> oi Mmike :D
<vileni> o melita 
<vileni> vidio sam comcast ali nisam povezao :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa, ne ide srna u pasticadu :)
<melita> vileni: o/
<Mmike> melita, sta se radi?
<vileni> Mmike: ali "recept" mi zvuci isto
<Mmike> ne znam recept
<melita> Mmike: eo bas se ustala, kafu prijem 
<melita> sta ima?
<Mmike> pa fino se to spava kad se sad ustaje :D
<Mmike> eo ja doso doma nema pol sata, bili na rucku obiteljskom
<Mmike> pa sad oprali dete, zena ga turila spavat a ja gledam sta bi
<Mmike> nesh sam se htio pajtonat, al' mislim da cu se ufilmat
<Mmike> ima netko neku preporuku za nekvi dobri film?
<vileni> Mmike: koje kategorije?
<Mmike> u biti je svejedno
<Mmike> nebi da je pre tezak film
<Mmike> recimo, gone girl smo gledali neku vecer, odlican film
<Mmike> al' malcice too hard :)
<vileni> mi smo danas bas
<Mmike> gnoe girl?
<Mmike> GNOY GYRL!
<Mmike> :D
<melita> Mmike: ja ti mogu samo cudne japanske preporucit
<melita> btw Maze runner nije los
<Mmike> "Maze runner is a connection routing method that represents the entire routing space as a grid. Parts of this grid are blocked by components, specialised areas, or already present wiring. The grid size corresponds to the wiring pitch of the area. The goal is to find a chain of grid cells that go from point A to point B."
<Mmike> waat? :)
<Mmike> melita, thnx, cemo pogledamo
<Mmike> disitopijski akcijski triler
<Mmike> di ces bolje :)
<Mmike> od lika koji je radio specijalne efekte u star treku! :)
<melita> imam i knjiga (al nisam znala prije filma)
<SilverSpace> ke
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<jelly> ima the social network na hrt1 ak ga niste pogledali
<jelly> bambi
<SilverSpace> navecer najcesce gledam Fox
<infy-> uuuu
<infy-> The social network
<infy-> Zuckerberg xXx_wget_PrO_xXx
<infy-> Skužia san da on jedini ima KDE od njih tamo 
<Mmike> jelly, ejbg :) sad mi velis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ne spis
<SilverSpace> odoh ln
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> brljavim po go-u
<Mmike> tj, golangu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-11
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> majke ti fakat ima svakakvih ljudi
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: i dan :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jedan bi moj susjed na to rekao samo "a kaj moreš" :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jodnoj skijasici americkoj su ukrali lap top u austriji 
<SilverSpace> i ona na FB objavila gje se sad nalazi jer ima lokator 
<SilverSpace> i pise Novi Zagreb 
<SilverSpace> i netko je u komentaru na FB napisao 
<SilverSpace> Kostelić
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/skijanje/juliji-mancuso-ukrali-laptop-otkrila-ga-u-novom-zagrebu-401605
<jelly> i idiot komentator na TV rekao adresu
<jelly> tak da onaj koji ga je ukrao, ako slucajno gleda, moze ugasit
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma da i na tv bilo :)
<SilverSpace> mada adresa ne mozes odrediti sa sigurnoscu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, veselis li se? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne 
<SilverSpace> ja ti nisam uopce euforican 
<Mmike> igras na sigurno?
<SilverSpace> ma ne 
<SilverSpace> cekaj da vidimo dali ce biti kaj od nje ili ne 
<SilverSpace> meni je sado drago ako ce dobiti 
<SilverSpace> po ovom kaj znam trebala bi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je baba rekla nakon kad je vidjela rezultat 
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> kaj je rekla?
<SilverSpace> doslovno je rekla da je narod glup ii da nezna izabrati
<SilverSpace> ne zakulisano 
<SilverSpace> nego doslovno 
<SilverSpace> vidjelo joj se na licu razocarenje kaj josipovic slabije stoji 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> da je narod glup, to je jasno k'o dan
<Mmike> zato smo i imali hdz gradju prije
<Mmike> i zato imamo sdp nesposobnjakovice sad
<Mmike> al' ta antunovicka mi uvijek bila antipaticna :)
<Mmike> zena bez gornje usne :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 1.5% u prvome krugi je bilo cca 22000 glasova sad je razlika 3% to je cca 45000 glasova 
<SilverSpace> ne znam dali moze doci do preokreta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: danas odem na glasanje i obucem crvenu kišnu jaknu
<SilverSpace> ii kad sam izlazio neki lik pokraj kojeg sam prosao kaze 
<SilverSpace> ovaj zna tko je pravi predsjednik 
<Mmike> 'undercover kolindarac' :)
<Mmike> hahah :)
<SilverSpace> smijao sam se do zgrade 
<SilverSpace> onako sam ga samo pogledao i nasmijao se 
<SilverSpace> nisam ga htio razocarati
<SilverSpace> jobote kako te ljudi procjenjuju kako si obucen
<SilverSpace> Mmike: se vidimo sutra
<jelly> sta bi bilo da sam tamo skinuo jaknu i pokazao majicu iz amsterdama s marihuanom
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jojo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje bi ti vrijeme pasalo?
<SilverSpace> gle ja samo ujutro u osam kod doktorice 
<SilverSpace> i to pola sat 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo mi pase
<Mmike> oko podneva onda
<Mmike> javim ti jos, prvo moram knjigovodzi odvest papira, pa kad se vracam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze zvrcnes 
<Mmike> jojo
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pobjeda-nakaradnog-i-beskorisnog-sistema/794450.aspx
<Mmike> Oleg - Car.
<Mmike> Taj lik je totalno fulao kad je odlucio pisati o racunalima.
<jelly> > Tko god od dvoje sramotnika pobijedi, rezultat će biti velika pobjeda koalicije HDZ-SDP.
<jelly> nemrem vjerovat da se slazem s necim sto je on napisao
<jelly> heh, Duo Pegla svira u nekom izbornom stozeru
<jelly> Mi imamos mnogos problemos!
<Mmike> jelly, lik, kad ne pise o racunalima i svemu oko toga, biva odlicnim
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pobjeda-nakaradnog-i-beskorisnog-sistema/794450.aspx 
<Mmike> erm, krivo
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgMXK04ukDI
<Mmike> to
<datase> YouTube: Slavlje u stožeru: Voditeljica Josipovićeve kampanje napravila show - 0:00:49 - 301 views - 3 likes / 9 dislikes
<Mmike> smijeh  :D
<Mmike> http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/8/6/1/2572168.jpg
<Mmike> sexy!
<hbogner> argh, grrr, ka dpokusavas kreirat accounte za firmu na socijalnim mrezema, a netko je vec zauzeo username
<Mmike> 19:00 – SENZACIJA: Milan Kujundžić nadopisao svoje ime na listić i dobio jednak broj glasova kao u prvom krugu
<Mmike> lol :_)
<jelly> yay kolinda
<jelly> 2.98% nevazecih, to je grozno
<Mmike> jelly, zasto?
<jelly> toliko ljudi je nacrtalo kitu na listicu
<jelly> cca stanovnistvo jedne Rijeke
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> tj :)
<Mmike> ja doduse nisam nacrtao kitu :)
<Mmike> kak sam strucno popravio watmetar - zamijenio sam baterije :D
<melita> Mmike: e znas s kim pijem danas? 
<Mmike> melita, daj hint neki!
<Mmike> (ak sad velis 'thunder' onda jako nisi fora)
<melita> Mmike: nije
<melita> isto stara geekusha
<Mmike> ok, a hint,
<Mmike> o, zena
<Mmike> huh
<Mmike> pojma :)
<melita> marra je u SF 
<Mmike> jedna od rijetkih osoba na ovoj kugli spram kojih ne gajim simpatije
<Mmike> kokos
<Mmike> dala je moj telefonski broj na story-super-nova-drek
<Mmike> i onda me pol hrvatske zvalo jedno pol godine
<Mmike> al' joj sestra mnogo simpaticna :D
<Mmike> uz to sto se bavi krav magom :)
<Mmike> melita, mosh joj probat prenjet pozdrave, al' nasa "ljubav" je uzajamna :)
<melita> :D
<melita> haha
<jelly> Mmike: sta si onda nacrtao
<Mmike> napisao sam mini esej :)
<SilverSpace> roka se vani ludilo 
<SilverSpace> manje se pucalo na bozic
<Mmike> kod mene nist
<jelly> vec je popodne sijevalo i grmilo ko blesavo
<Mmike> bili kod frendova popodne
<Mmike> tam iza remetinac zatvora nekud
<Mmike> i idemo doma oko 18 
<Mmike> snijeg je padao za poludit
<Mmike> me-ca-va
<ipozgaj_> Mmike: ivoks neki vas sad drzi talk :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kak se zove 'neki nas'
<Mmike> btw, kako je ispod zemlje? :D
<Mmike> jel' curi voda naopanacke? :)
<ipozgaj_> tycho andersen
<ipozgaj_> za lxd
<ipozgaj_> Mmike: vruce je :)
<ipozgaj_> ljeto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i ovdje je padao prekrio travu 
<ipozgaj_> jucer sam se sprzio
<ipozgaj_> isao sad kupiti kremu za suncanje
<ipozgaj_> em je ljeto, em je sjebana atmosfera tu :)
<ipozgaj_> nije ni cudo da imaju najveci postotak raka koze 
<Mmike> sto je lxc?
<Mmike> erm ,lxd?
<Mmike> ipozgaj_, al' nema ratovanja!
<ipozgaj_> Mmike: sta mene pitas, to je vase :)
<ipozgaj_> LXD, announced by Canonical at ODS Paris 2014, is a container-based "hypervisor". Hypervisor here is in quotes because LXD isn't a hypervisor in the traditional sense because the underlying virtualization technology is LXC and Linux containers. However, it will offer all of the things you expect from your hypervisor: (hardware-based) isolation from the host, image based workflows, live migration, and a nice API for interacting with
<ipozgaj_>  it all.
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> propustio sam taj dio :)
<hbogner> o/ ipozgaj_ 
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> le
<Mmike> c
<Mmike> sutra se moram u 5 ustat :/
<hbogner> wohoo, hrvatski server pokriva dio europe, azije, aftike i jedan cjeli kontinent, antartik: http://dns.openstreetmap.org/tile.openstreetmap.org.html
<hbogner> ali onaj njemacki sto drzi samo 3 drzave ima najveci load :D
<Mmike> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcct52YDZl1qhn3smo1_1280.gif
<Mmike> ALL the carriers :)
<hbogner> italija ima 2 ????
<hbogner> o_0
<ipozgaj_> hbogner: oj :)
<hbogner> kako je u sf ?
<Mmike> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/06/canonical_announces_lxd_container_hypervisor/
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> gle sliku :D
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<Mmike> pa, probat cemo sutra lxd
<SilverSpace> laku noć, sutra opet u školu 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i ja  odo
<Mmike> adieau
<hbogner> ode i ja, treba ujutro rano ustat
<hbogner> o/
<ipozgaj> koliko je sad u hr?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-11
<DomaMuffin> Jutrofski 
<DomaMuffin> Why you would want to have your data format depend on the country of origin is beyond me.
<DomaMuffin> We'll get right on that, right after the US switches to SI units.
<DomaMuffin> lolchek
<DomaMuffin> HA ! Koristit' NUL kao delimiter u CSV-u , evilest thing this morning
<Mmike> strongbow
<DomaMuffin> A drugi lik veli "kaj ste vi normalni, pa vec imamo '0x1E' kao unit separator" :) 
<DomaMuffin> *record separator
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: si vid'o http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.5/static/release-9-5.html
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> zgodno :D
<Mmike> windows update mi veli error 80244019
<DomaMuffin> Allow the xml data type to accept empty or all-whitespace content values  ~o/ \o/ ( imam cca 100GB XLSova po bazama , sache bit' i vise ) :D
<Mmike> "Change pg_ctl's default shutdown mode from smart to fast (Bruce Momjian)
<Mmike> " <- konacno!
<DomaMuffin> Ne sjecam se changeloga prethodne verzije, ali ovu su fino napunili novinama
<Mmike> heh, pg_upgrade vise ne radi s pgovima <= 8.3
<DomaMuffin> Da :) Noga u guzicu :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam jel Sosic rijesio ono kaj je pitao na FB Sistemcima :) Brijem da ce imati vise od jedne migracije :)ž
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> mirka: ooooo :)
<mirka> Mmike, jutrooooo ;)
<DomaMuffin> A MI ! Jutro mrka ! 
<DomaMuffin> *mjerka 
<DomaMuffin> **marka
<DomaMuffin> mrmlja 
<Mmike> mirka: :) se pije kaj, sad kad je gazda u dnu svijeta? :)
<Mmike> nemres vjerovat
<Mmike> od 1209123414 usb stickova koje imam
<Mmike> svi su mi doma osta;li
<DomaMuffin> Kaj ce ti, turi u oblak :D
<Mmike> nemrem bootat s oblaka :)
<Mmike> ocu mami snapshot laptopa napravit, zlu ne trebalo
<DomaMuffin> Znas da sam o tom gruntao od kad sam napisao prijedlog :) 
<DomaMuffin> Bootu iz oblaka, jel :) 
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj ne napravis snapshot iz samog OS-a , s cim ga radis ? 
<DomaMuffin> Odnosno, kaj snapshotas ? 
<Mmike> zato kaj nemam snapshot softver niti mi ga se instalirava
<DomaMuffin> Posteno
<Mmike> snapshotam cijeli disk, jedna patricija samo
<Mmike> partimage
<Mmike> spor malo (ne zna koristiti vise jezgri) al' provjereno radi ok, pa mi nije bed
<Mmike> jedin prepakiram sve u lrz poslije :)
<DomaMuffin> Al, cek, jesu to windowsi 8 ili noviji ? Imas snapshoting embedan u OS 
<Mmike> 7
<Mmike> kad isteknu win7, onda ce dobit ubuntu
<Mmike> ili ce dobit 'don't give a flying fuck'
<DomaMuffin> Ah, na sedmici odes u start meni, "geting started" i "bacup your files" (http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/1img.png ) > "system image"
<DomaMuffin> Ili radi kak si naviko 
<DomaMuffin> Tak napravljen snapshot mozes recoverat tak da turis windows medij i odaberes recovery
<Mmike> linux4.4 je izasao
<Mmike> i popravlja, vele raid5 write hole issue
<Mmike> yeeeee
<Mmike> i jos: As such, we can declare that as of today, Linux 4.4 LTS is the most advanced long-term supported kernel branch, which will be used in the highly anticipated Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus),
<Mmike> yeee (2)
<DomaMuffin> Vid'jo sam da popravlja nekaj i na overlayFSu 
<DomaMuffin> Xenial Xerus!!!!
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: ma mosh, da, al' nemas windows medij i sjebato je. Ovo s partimagetom je brainded jednostavno, plus, restore je iznimno brz
<Mmike> da, xerus :( nije prihvacen moj prijeglod :) 
<Mmike> prijedlog
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: na overlayfsu ima bug, privilege escalation drek ili neki takav issue
<Mmike> inace overlayfs radi skroz ok, ja ga cesto koristim
<DomaMuffin> Ja ne, ali brijem da budem 
<SilverSpace> brijem bradu i brkove
<Mmike> pjebemti
<Mmike> pa ext4 ima native encription od kernela 4.1
<Mmike> jelly: ^^ si probao?
<Mmike> http://blog.quarkslab.com/a-glimpse-of-ext4-filesystem-level-encryption.html
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: "No data integrity is implemented yet."
<DomaMuffin> Iss, "Any key you insert into the user keyring will be blindly accepted by the kernel and used for all kind of file operations. As a consequence you can read and write to files with the wrong encryption key, resulting in data corruption or just reading junk data."
<Mmike> cool :)
<Mmike> attacker nit ne zna da faila attackat :)
<DomaMuffin> Ahahahaha :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: to s ovog gore linka? To je za pre-release, mislim, u 4.4 vele da je dosta toga popravljeno
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam morao rollbackat' na LTS ubuntu, brijem da bum taj kelner videl za 2 godine tek
<Mmike> pa to ce bit u LTSu novom
<SilverSpace> umro David Bowie
<dodobas> 7 dana - Tarmak1 - i dalje se gubim
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpTJg2EBpw
<datase> YouTube: Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford - 0:02:40 - 1507888 views - 8268 likes / 86 dislikes
<Mmike> dodobas: http://www.gametracker.com/tarmak1/ ?
<dodobas> Mmike: ne ,,, http://forum.colemak.com/viewtopic.php?id=1858
<Mmike> dodobas: opa
<Mmike> dodobas: rationale?
<dodobas> volim se hebat u mozak... :)
<dodobas> kad gledam u tipkovnicu onda je ok... ali kad touchtypeam... defaultam na qwerty
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> bed je to jer kad se sjednes za tudji komp nemosh nist :)
<dodobas> a plan je... touchtypat colemak ... a 'gledat' qwerty ...
<dodobas> a isto tako nitko ne moze nista na mom kompu...
<Mmike> kolega u bivsoj firmi je dvorak koristio
<Mmike> zgodan zajeb mi je napravoi :)
<Mmike> al' llik nezna vise querty
<Mmike> i sjedne do mene i nesto zajedno ovo ono i on mi govori kak ovo ono, reko, na ti tastatura
<Mmike> e, kufer, veli
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> slicno k'o sto ne radim mega customizacije shella i naucio sam se na bash i na vim, jer cesto na remote serverima nemas drugo
<Mmike> i kad jasis po serverima sa 101nim sistemncem, ak svatko ima svoj .zshrc stvari brzo odu u drek
<Mmike> dodobas: inace, podrzavam, to je odlican brainexcercise :)
<jelly> nije problem ak svako ima svoj .zshrc, problem je ako ga stavi na dijeljeni akanut
<dodobas> imam vec par godina .Xmodmap ... koji tu i tamo azuriram... koji vec sad mijenja ponesto
<dodobas> recimo ... CTRL i ALT zamijenit ... ODMAH
<dodobas> koji je to preporod
<jelly> Mmike: ne, nije mi interesantno
<dodobas> a to je vec dovoljno da moram razmisljat kad koristim bilo koje drugo racunalo
<jelly> alzo kernel 4.x + gpu driveri su mi nestabilni 
<dodobas> jelly: pa bar se intel driveri ne ruse... :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: koji GPU ? 
<jelly> nvidia
<dodobas> AMD opet najavljuje neku novu CPU arhitekturu
<DomaMuffin> Isti jeb imam s ATIjem, , "nestabilno" je :) 
<jelly> ati na poslu radi super sa free driverima za divno cudo
<jelly> jedan crash u 4 mjeseca, a i to je bilo u OOM uvjetima
<DomaMuffin> Meni ne, ako odem u 4.X kelner vode :( 
<rut> a nejdi onda na vode (jezara rijeke i sl) idi na more 
<obruT> dodobas: intel kompatibilno ili nesto deseto ?
<Mmike> jelly: ne koristis kripto, ili?
<Mmike> meni nvidija radi super
<Mmike> po 2 tjedna imam uptime doma, nikaki bedovi
<DomaMuffin> meni je malo naopako kriptirati FS ako mogu ici sloj nize 
<Mmike> laptop i po mjesec dana sa suspend/odsuspend
<dodobas> obruT: a intel like... cek da nadjem
<dodobas> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9231/amds-20162017-x86-roadmap-zen-is-in
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRcPA7Fzebw
<datase> YouTube: David Bowie - Starman - 0:04:18 - 5109108 views - 25707 likes / 492 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: negdje koristim encfs, negdje luks
<jelly> al bitne stvari su u keepassx 
<Mmike> pa kak ti onda ovo s ext4 nije zanimljivo?
<jelly> lijepo, ne volim petljati po fs-u bez prijeke potrebe
 * obruT se slaze...
<obruT> pogotovo kad jednom ostanes bez podataka zbog pizdarija u FS-u...
<obruT> been there, done that
<DomaMuffin> Velim lastpassu da mi jednu obavijest vise ne pokazuje i frajer mi smrzne browser :( 
<DomaMuffin> Veli lik na #windows-server da "dd stands for disk destroyer" :) 
<jelly> technically it's data destroyer, the disk stays there...
<Mmike> jelly: a dmcrypt?
 * Mmike ce reinstalirat mali laptop ovih dana pa gleda sto je moderno ovih dana
<dodobas> Mmike: archlinux je moderan ovih dana
<Mmike> na archu ne radi juju
<Mmike> nezanimljivo mi je to
<vileni> Mmike: koji je mali laptop, x220?
<obruT> Mmike: glede tv programa na kodiju... "croatia on demand" (ima pod listom svih gomila drugih programa) te navi-x.... navi-x je na prvu pravi kaos, ali u tom kaosu se nadje super stvari :)
<Mmike> obruT: al' navi mi nece se ufurat u 'tv programs', neg moram i znjega trazit a neorganizirano je totalno
<Mmike> i 50% toga ne radi
<Mmike> obruT: ti imas neki VPN ili koristis neki drugi DNS ili nesto?
<Mmike> vileni: x220, yest
<pkiller> ls
<pkiller> da da :)
<SilverSpace> arch opet radi na rpi
<pkiller> sta je bilo vrijeme kad nije radio
<SilverSpace> novi kernel i ap wifi opet radi 
<SilverSpace> pkiller: nakon minutu dvije wifi pucao 
<SilverSpace> i vise se nije htio spojiti
 * DomaMuffin stavlja drugu bateriju u helpdesk-mobitel danas :) SUper dan za bit' na godisnjem, a ne on-call :)
<pkiller> aha... ma nemam rpi pa neznam. planiram ga uzet ali neznam di :)
<SilverSpace> ja ovdje uzeo http://hr.rsdelivers.com/
<SilverSpace> cekam rpi zero 
<vileni> SilverSpace: sto ces sa njim?
<DomaMuffin> vileni: RPi Zero je ono kad ne kupis RPi :)
<vileni> DomaMuffin: pa skoro i je :) jako je malo primjena gdje ne trebas skoro sve sto ima obicni rpi
<vileni> meni moj rpi radi kao retropie trenutno
<DomaMuffin> i/ili vishe :) ž
<DomaMuffin> kaj je,pak,retropie ?
<vileni> http://blog.petrockblock.com/retropie/
<vileni> emulator za konzole i slicno
<DomaMuffin> Lijena vucibatino, radi mi gugl :) 
<vileni> pa
<DomaMuffin> Sad ti meni reci da sam lijena vucibatina :) 
<vileni> objasnjenje je slijedilo
<SilverSpace> vileni: imam jedan 21" lcd koji ce mi to pokretat za neke stvari
<vileni> prije nego si rekao da sam lijen
<vileni> :D
<DomaMuffin> lol, touche ! 
<vileni> uglavnom, snes i sega romove pokrecem na tome
<vileni> kad se zelim vratiti u proslost :)
<SilverSpace> naprimjer radio srteam 
<SilverSpace> uglavnom 
<vileni> SilverSpace: ali za radio stream moras spojiti wireless ili ethernet usb
<vileni> a za to ti treba hub
<SilverSpace> lan kabel i modul koji spojim na pinove
<vileni> koliko dodje modul?
<SilverSpace> £3
<SilverSpace> http://www.dx.com/p/pcb-arduino-enc28j60-ethernet-module-blue-140971
<SilverSpace> http://raspi.tv/2015/ethernet-on-pi-zero-how-to-put-an-ethernet-port-on-your-pi
<SilverSpace> ima i manje http://is.gd/cYtMNX
<obruT> Mmike: ne koristim niti vpn-ove niti neke posebne dns-ove... navi-x je "neorganiziran", ali ako znas sto i gdje pogledat, nadje se svega... uvijek idi na "last watched in 24 hours" ili sto vec...
<obruT> pkiller: mozes i ovdje... http://www.galagomarket.com/
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: zakaj si linkao clanak koji zavrsava s " I’m surprised it works at all.
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nisam citao do kraja :)
<DomaMuffin> ;) 
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam citao samo kraj :) 
<obruT> vileni: vidim da se za taj retropie navodi i amiga... jel rpi moze ganjat amiga emulaciju ? malo mi je to onak... nategnuto
<vileni> obruT: nisam isprobao, ali recimo ima i PSX
<obruT> ja ciljam samo na mame/c64
<vileni> i to radi onako, spornjikavo
<obruT> uzeo sam i onaj pravi arkadni joystick
<vileni> obruT: kolega sa starog posla radi cijeli arcade machine sa tim
<obruT> vileni: pa i ja isto :)
<vileni> neznam do kuda je dosao
<DomaMuffin> obruT: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ikiVIL9EL6kiH1N41X4J4fnOL1O6zXcTSEkajTp6v90/edit#gid=0
<obruT> imam joystick, buttone, monitor... moram sad izrezat kuciste
<vileni> ce biti standalone ili tabletop?
<DomaMuffin> obruT: ne vidim da je isprobana amiga simulacija :( 
<DomaMuffin> obruT: pomoz' couku, probaj ti ! 
<obruT> DomaMuffin: pogledao sam tablicu, da, nema amige
<obruT> vileni: prvo sam mislio standalone, ali sam ipak odlucio tabletop
<obruT> manje ce zena vristat
<vileni> standalone je vise kul, ali tabletop mozes odnijeti negdje drugdje :)
<DomaMuffin> slozi takav airflow da nemas prasine po kuci nego u kucistu, ne bu vikala uopce :) 
<obruT> pa da... manje zauzima, a i vjerojatno cu ga otfurat i drzat na poslu :)
<DomaMuffin> lol
<obruT> da se ekipa olaksa od stresa, a i zena ce bit sretnija :P
<obruT> mogo bi napravit i ubacivanje novica pa okrenut neki biznis
<vileni> moja je sretna jer je kupila u ikeji ladicu u koju je strpala sve sto inace stoji oko tv-a
<DomaMuffin> Kupila ladicu ?! Moram cesce izlaziti iz shume medju ljude, kak sad ladicu ? :D
<vileni> DomaMuffin: imamo onaj regal za tv, ili kako se vec zove to
<vileni> kallax
<vileni> i onda mozes kockaste police popuniti sa ladicama ili kutijama, ili vratima
<DomaMuffin> ahh
<DomaMuffin> Kaj to nisu one kao kosare koje redom imaju uzasan uzorak ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ima i vrata, najs
<vileni> ne, ove su bas ladice
<vileni> i fora izgleda
<vileni> samo sad treba jos njih uzeti
<vileni> jer imamo 9 kocki u L
<vileni> i samo jedna ima ladice :)
<vileni> ostale su pune stripova i knjiga
<vileni> https://goo.gl/photos/n7TMEpjoPGyGriDj9
<vileni> i moram se nekako rijesiti ove biljke
<vileni> plan mi je uzeti od brata 52" tv tako da ne stane vise :)
<DomaMuffin> p'kak ti je kuca tak uredna, si to slikao za prodaju ili koji dzavo!
<vileni> prostran je stan, i trudimo se ne zakrciti ga :)
<vileni> (and no kids yet)
<DomaMuffin> OK kaj je stan prostran, ali vi .. vracate stvari na mjesto :) 
<vileni> sad su ladice tamo gdje je london bus i android zvucnik
<obruT> vidim, citaju se bonnelijeva izdanja :P
<obruT> s/bonneli/bonelli/ :P
<vileni> DomaMuffin: evo jedna neuredna da ti bude bolje https://goo.gl/photos/6H5WpTJo1xGiVwii6
<vileni> obruT: to sve od cure, moji su na tavanu kod staraca :)
<obruT> cura cita Dilan Doga ? :) ijao :)
<DomaMuffin> vileni: tak' izgleda kuca u kojoj netko zivi ! :) 
<vileni> obruT: zarucnica cak, uskoro i zena :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: Mmike Mmike Mmike , ti i weshmashian bi znali cijeniti kak je kayako glup :) U novoj verziji sam generira listu popularnih tagworda i onda mozes taj tagword kliknuti. Znas koji je naj popularniji ? "javascript:void0" :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: mislim da sam nesh slicno vec vidio jos dok samo tamo bio :)
<Mmike> e, al' da vidis ti kaj ja sad koristim
<Mmike> Kayako je mila majka
<Mmike> u biti je kayako jeben :)
<DomaMuffin> Ma jah, jebeniji je od drugih :) OK; sa salesforcetom nisam imao puno dodira
<DomaMuffin> Kaj vi imate, nekaj inhouse ? 
<SilverSpace> Sarma to go s Kvatrića
<dodobas> SilverSpace: GDJE? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nemam pojma neka cevabzinica mala 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/bc/2c/bc2cff080f158a2e717e3cdf66ddc867.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.gastro.hr/gustionica/sarma-to-go-gastro-hit-na-zagrebackom-kvatricu-8647
<jelly> Mmike: luks _je_ dm-crypt
<jelly> oho, dve sarme i suho meso i kumpir ima unutra
<SilverSpace> a jajajaj jajaja  http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/nova-e-klasa-iz-mercedesa-simbioza-tradicije-i-tehnoloskih-inovacija/867497.aspxhttp://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/nova-e-klasa-iz-mercedesa-simbioza-tradicije-i-tehnoloskih-inovacija/867497.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/nova-e-klasa-iz-mercedesa-simbioza-tradicije-i-tehnoloskih-inovacija/867497.aspx
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> hecner pojeftinio ili? https://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/cx10
<Mmike> jelly, cini se!
<Mmike> Pre dobro je kak Thunderbird nece syncat foldere
<Mmike> na poslu kad sam bio danas sam napravio folder
<Mmike> i muvao 100tine mailova tamo
<Mmike> medjutim TB doma nece povuc novijeh folderova :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-12
<Mmike> MongoDB JOS repaira bazu
<Mmike> jucer oko 11AM je poceo!
<Mmike> pa ti koristi mongo :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> uzo sam C170 loggitekkovu
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> bolja neg ova u T520
<Mmike> jednako dobra k'o ona u X220
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kamera 
<Mmike> kamera
<vileni> c170 je prilicno dobra
 * BotaniCar razmislja neki mongo tecaj upisat' 
<obruT> bolje upisi tecaj aikida, bices cool ko Steven Segal, a i bice ti korisnije od monga :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja upisao
<BotaniCar> obruT: na aikido sam vec trebao upisatimalca, ali nikak sjest' u auto 
 * BotaniCar nema neku pretjeranu volju upasti u "s posla moram voziti malog na klavir" PETLJU, A MORA
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dze/posto ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: besple, na 10genu
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> BotaniCar: btw - klavir?
<BotaniCar> Ma, serem, znas ono kad si starci natrpaju prevec obaveza, pa onda natovare kamaru obaveza koje parcijalno moraju oni odraditi, i djetetu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://university.mongodb.com/
<BotaniCar> Thx
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kosta te ak osh certifikat
<Mmike> inace samo slusas
<Mmike> ja sam slusao onaj 'mongo for dbas' i ok je 
<Mmike> objasni ti kak mongo radi, kak ces osnovne CRUD operacije radit, kak ces provjerit performanse
<BotaniCar> ma jebe mi se za papir , nisam nikad trosio a "in" je, pa da znam o cem ekipa prica 
<Mmike> mislim da ti cak i sharding i replicaset objasni
<Mmike> katastrofa je
<Mmike> al' je zgodno znat jer svi to sad furaju
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<Mmike> a i percona ima svoj mongo sad, pa ce mozda nest bit od toga
<Mmike> kak su popravili mysql (kol'ko se to moze), tak ce i ovo
<obruT> a ima i mongo svoj postgres sad pa mozda nesto bude od toga :P
<BotaniCar> ljolj
<Mmike> obruT: si kad upgradeirao pg8.x na 9.x, imas preko 5TB podataka u bazi, a downtime moze bit 10ak minuta? :D
<SilverSpace> moram po Å¡kolarca 
<Mmike> vec?
<SilverSpace> tri sata danas ima
<SilverSpace> utorkom je kratko 
<SilverSpace> nejde na vjerunauk ni na dopunski
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sjecam se tog
<obruT> Mmike: jesam, bez downtimea... :P uvijek migriramo na novu instancu :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: mislim da si previdio " pg8.x na 9.x " dio
<Mmike> obruT: perlupgraderator? :)
<Mmike> mongodb repair process: http://jebo.me/pas/1s
<Mmike> prvo rastu brojceki, sad se smanjuju :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: nisam... inace ovaj mjesec cu migrirati jedan PG 8.4 na 9.4 bez sekunde downtimea baze :P  sa oko 5 min downtimea aplikacije koja intenzivno koristi tu bazu iako taj downtime toj aplikaciji bas nist ne znaci :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko je velik dataset baze koju popravljas, kaj bude usko grlo od resursa, I/O ? 
<BotaniCar> obruT: do tell 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 30GB, CPU je usko grlo
<obruT> BotaniCar: baza 10 TB
<Mmike> obruT: cime radis upgrade? slony/bucardo?
<BotaniCar> obruT: kak ? Slony me izjebe ako imam indexe
<obruT> Mmike: nisam jos 100% odlucio :)
<Mmike> obruT: a jesi koristio to kad?
<obruT> nope
<Mmike> ja sam davno slony koristio
<Mmike> datasedovi su mi uvijek majusni bili, pa je pgupgrade radio kak spada
<BotaniCar> http://redsymbol.net/articles/unofficial-bash-strict-mode/ # ha, bash korisno !
<dodobas> bash
<SilverSpace> ovak se pakira :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-LuhDd7BQU
<datase> YouTube: Kung Fu Packaging. Don’t miss out her proud expression at the end - 0:00:15 - 4256 views - 62 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: e
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koji je ono nas Dell? :)
 * Mmike je valjda 505ti put ovo pitao SilverSpacea :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: 2412M, jelde?
<BotaniCar> Da si mene pitao, imam isti monitor, tak bi ti flegma napisao "ne znam" :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vidis kaj flegmu ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' je 2412M ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa onak, slabo
<Mmike> nismo u syncu vise, obicno on spava kad ja ne i tak
<Mmike> iako se stalno mislim sletit se, on mi je 10 minuta pjeske
<BotaniCar> Mislim da je taj model. Zato i pitam, znam da ti je negdje blizu.
<BotaniCar> ne monitor, Flegma :)
<BotaniCar> On jos uvijek zivi po noci ? Sretnik 
<Mmike> a ono
<Mmike> konacno si je nasao posao u programerskoj firmi
<Mmike> prije je uvijek radio svukud di je on bio jedini kompjuter dasa
<BotaniCar> Da, on bas nije imao srece s poslovima :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: U2412M
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ypu, thnx
<Mmike> eto sam kupio jos jedan
<Mmike> pa da vidimo kak je to 2 omnitora imat
<dodobas> zasto faking 'moderniji' servis mora koristiti MnogoDB za neko sranje... zasto
<Mmike> dodobas: zato sto je to web/scale, zato sto je in, zato sto je kul
<dodobas> np, napisat cu wrapper ... :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jes' to ti https://images.playboy.com/playboy-digital/image/fetch/s--1Ecr1kMW--/c_limit%2Cfl_lossy%2Cq_80%2Cw_480%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Fimages-origin.playboy.com%2Fogz4nxetbde6%2F2JUWgrpLCwSCqC6ymksWWc%2Fd324a51f4f430a6f466b0f610fa49f6b%2F15-salma-hayek.gif ? 
<Mmike> to je iz filma dogma
<BotaniCar> Lako za to otkud, pitam jes' to ti ? Obrij'o si se :) 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> us embasy telefonski broj ne radi
<Mmike> ima skype 
<Mmike> zovem skype
<Mmike> i javi se tamo automat
<Mmike> i veli 'press 2'
<Mmike> a skype nema tastaturu za poslat dtmf
<Mmike> i sad, skinuo android app koji radi dtmf
<Mmike> a ovaj veli 'sorry, i can not understand you'
<Mmike> pa jebem ih 
<BotaniCar> Muahaha
<BotaniCar> Al, cek, kak ne radi DTMF prek skypeta stoijednom sam pip-kao brojeve na telekonferencing gatewayima
<BotaniCar> Nda, zaboravio sam da je to sve bilo skype-to-landline , iako, ne bi smjelo imati veze, ili radi ili ne 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a nemam pojma, nemam di kliktat po tastaturi da bi radio dtmf
<Mmike> nego, dobio sam tetku sad na telefon
<Mmike> veli 'kliknite na "aktivno" u gornjem lijevom cosku'
<Mmike> kliknes tamo, i pojavi se novi ekran di pise 'dodaj novi DS-160 broj'
<Mmike> i dalje sve jasno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je, taj dio sucelja tijkom aktivnog razgovora sakriju 
<Mmike> al' zakaj na 'aktivno' to nije jasno :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))
<jelly> prijevod za "activate"?
<Mmike> ne, 'active' je na engleskoj verziji
<Mmike> glupo je, jer kad se ulogiras odmah te odnese u 'detalje prijave', di meni stoji jedna prijava od prije
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> rjeseno
<Mmike> placeno
<Mmike> 3 sata sam izgubio na popunjavanje sranja i detaljiziranje sve
<Mmike> bar sam sjeido u gacama i pio kavu uz put
<BotaniCar> Sjedio si u gacama, s kavom, uz cestu ? Kaj nije zima ?
<BotaniCar> .weather zagreb
<datase> BotaniCar: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 48°F / 9°C; Humidity: 76%; Pressure: 29.50in / 99.9kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 2 mins, 35 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 50°F / 10°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Ice pellets; High of 46°F / 8°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 42°F (1 more message)
<Mmike> doma sam
<Mmike> brate milkaru :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Cini se da clubbing umire :( http://www.economist.com/news/europe/21685519-lights-are-going-out-night-clubs-all-over-europe-less-ecstatic
<Mmike> Tue Jan 12 12:40:34.004 [initandlisten] 2134075746 objects cloned so far from collection local.oplog.rs
<Mmike> Tue Jan 12 12:41:35.004 [initandlisten] -2140148640 objects cloned so far from collection local.oplog.rs
<Mmike> cini se da je mongodb fakat los
<BotaniCar> ovo je sad 26-ti sat popravka ? 
<obruT> http://digitalsynopsis.com/design/34-css-puns-web-design-funny-jokes/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: cini se
<BotaniCar> puta madre ;/ koliko bi backupa vec restorao do sad :) No, bu netko
<BotaniCar> *bu netko i te sate platil :D
<Mmike> pa nije da cekam da se dovrsi :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim si kak bi to proslo da si jos u pornjavatorima i recovery traje 26h :D
<Mmike> tam su daleko manje baze bile
<Mmike> oko 100-200 GB max
<Mmike> koliko se sjecam
<Mmike> a i tamo je bilo
<Mmike> na verziji 2.0 radi ok
<Mmike> upgrade na 2.2, ne radi
<Mmike> tj, radi neko vrijeme, i onda se raspadne
<Mmike> ili na 2.4 nije radilo, ne sjecam se vise
<Mmike> 10gen tvrdi da je ili disk u kurcu ili bug u filesystemu :D
<Mmike> reko, al' na 2.0 (ili 2.2, ne sjecam se vise) radi ok, cim utocim u 2.4 i pustim 2-3 sata, razjebe se
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> govno
<nicols> ojla
<BotaniCar> bok nicols 
<nicols> bok
<nicols> Plasma 5.5.3 for Kubuntu Wily (15.10) is ready and needs some testing before release to backpports ppa. If you want to help, please join us in #kubuntu-devel IRC channel @ freenode server !﻿ :)
<dodobas> hmm... nisam vec dugo KDE probao
<dodobas> iako sam ga na slackwaretu vrtio :)
<Mmike> kde u 15.10 je totalno potrgan :)
<ivoks> masala
<Mmike> preporucam da ne koristite :) 
<Mmike> plasma je tek dosla i sad ce trebat malo da se to ispegla
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' vruce
<ivoks> pakao
<ivoks> prek 30
<ivoks> izgorio sam
<dodobas> ako ima support za multimonitor setup u kojem svaki monitor ima svoj set workspace-ova... onda mozda i bude ok
<Mmike> ivoks: fotkaj eda kak se sunca :)
<SilverSpace> upravo istalirao netflix na tv
<SilverSpace> sony
<SilverSpace> You will not be billed until after your free trial ends.
<SilverSpace> bas 
<BotaniCar> You will not bleed until after your free trial ends.
<ivoks> We've noticed you haven't used any Skype Credit in 180 days.
<ivoks> fuck yeah :D
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<BotaniCar> ivoks: si skuzio kak te isforsiraju nakonnekog vremena da potrosis nesto tih kredita ili ti ih anuliraju ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam si greskom uplatio 100$ umjesto 10$ dok sam nesto trebao skajpat, za par mjeseci mi posalju poruku "telefoniraj ili odu pare" 
<Vlado9A3CY> BotaniCar: ako ti see i dogodi da ti oduu pare, mozes ih bez problema reaktivirati, to se meni veec dogodilo nekoliko puta...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali ulogiras se na skyše web i tamo te vec ceka ponuda za reaktivaciju i nista neces izgubiti
<Vlado9A3CY> *skype
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: citav pristup je pogresan, kaj oni imaju gledat' kad sam ja zadnje praznio svoj novcanik ? Po svakoj logici mogu samo ili oni meni ili ja njima placati kamatu za cuvanje :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to su njihovi uvjeti koristenja usluge :) ... 180 dana ti je granica unutar koje ti se nista nece dogoditi :)
<BotaniCar> Rantam, zakaj me smirujes ? :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> oni racunaju s tim da cee neki od korisnika kad tad otegnuti papke, pa su se osigurali da lova ostane njima :)
<BotaniCar> Vidis! 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, odoh do kuhinje :)
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later ;)
<dodobas> well, plasma 5.5.3, nice, ali kwin ne podrzava odvojene workspaceove ... mogao bih to emulirati s onim nekim 'activities' ali nije to ono sto zelim
<SilverSpace> kaj je plasma
<dodobas> o ovo KDE ... :)
<vileni> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/remix-os-a-multi-tasking-windowed-android-os-can-now-run-on-your-pc/
<jelly> http://metro.co.uk/2016/01/12/wtf-munchy-boxes-have-arrived-and-it-is-total-filth-5618443/
<nicols> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/12/ring_doorbell_reveals_wifi_credentials/
<nicols> vileni: jel radi to u virtualboxu?
<vileni> nicols: nisam jos probao
<nicols> ako je tko od vas tviteraš, toplo preporučam: https://twitter.com/internetofshit
 * nicols is runnuing kde 5.5.3
 * dodobas tried kde 5.5.3 today ...
 * Mmike ima 4.4.11
<Mmike> i to radnjika ok
<dodobas> takodjer sam danas naucio da ... ovo sto ja hocu nije po standardu ... te ga niti jedan 'veliki' WM ne implementira :)
<nicols> pih
<nicols> Å¡to ti ono fali na kde/plasma?
<Mmike> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/12/ibm_slaps_go_into_mainframes/
<Mmike> etogaaaaaaaaaaaa :)
<dodobas> promasaj ... :)
<dodobas> go-lang treba zaboravit :)
<Mmike> Rece on :)
<dodobas> a hebiga... kad neces slusat
<Mmike> nemam ja kaj slusat :)
<Mmike> to ti je k'o mongodb
<Mmike> promasaj
<Mmike> al' ljudi koriste
<Mmike> i moras znat
<Mmike> htio ne htio :)
<obruT> ma to sve samo hir, mongo, ruby, go, rust... :)
<dodobas> ma e ... moras znat ... ono sto ti poslodavac kaze da moras
<obruT> ja obicno biram poslodavca koji ima ono sto ja zelim :) ili onog gdje mogu birat
<Mmike> doslo mi je RAMovlje za laptop!
<dodobas> ene brini... sad ce canonical izbacit ... ubuntu jezik ... kobredabre ... pa ces i to morat znat :)
<Mmike> dok god me ne prisiljavaju na arch... :)
<dodobas> pa nije da bas imas izbora :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-13
<dodobas> kako vi navigirate izmedju aplikacija u KDE?
<BotaniCar> Unity y3
<dodobas> a kako tamo.... pousavam izbjeci alt+tab koliko je to god moguce, ili bilo sto sto ima neki program cyclator pa da moram kruziti da bi dosao do aplikacije
<BotaniCar> Ima nesto brze od tabanja/shift tabanja ? DO tell
<Mmike> dodobas: ctrl-alt-lijevo/desno
<Mmike> rijetko kad na desktopu imam vise od 2-3 aplikacije, eventualno se zna nakotit par terminala, al' onda su ti tileani
<Mmike> dodobas: jesi skuzio svrhu onih activitiesa?
<Mmike> skype je toliko glup
<Mmike> vec 3 mjeseca svaki put kad ga upalim imam 2 notifikacije za davni chat
<Mmike> i svaki put velim 'mark viewed', al' ne, eto njega opet
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to bi kao trebali biti virtualne grupe taskova...
<dodobas> jedan activiti ti je 'zahebancija' drugi 'work'
<Mmike> da, za to imam virtualne desktope
<Mmike> ajmo rec
<BotaniCar> ovakve mi stvari ubiju vjeru u ljude https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/12439342_10153206782816990_1728131212699599898_n.jpg?oh=abe99e7a1a5e50db517dcff188898d57&oe=56FE5BD0
<Mmike> novinarka HRTa na HRT1 ima fakin deku na sebi
<Mmike> de-ku!
<SilverSpace> dan
 * Mmike uzdise 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: odavno ja sa KDe raskrstio 
<SilverSpace> gotovoooo
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa kaj nije uzas ? Gajim nade da je trolcina 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vjerojatno sad radi ovo http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/on-pliva-u-izmetu-i-fekalijama-oduvijek-sam-volio-svoj-posao-455940
<BotaniCar> jede govna i uziva
<dodobas> SilverSpace: KDE, Gnome, sto god... samo da nema alt-tabanja... 
<Mmike> Page 2  of 144 
<Mmike> To je fakin deplojment gajd 
<dodobas> i da je open source... jer Unity to nije
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.24sata.hr/cudne-vijesti/policiji-na-facebooku-poslao-ljepsi-selfie-za-svoju-tjeralicu-456044
<SilverSpace> koje budaletine
<SilverSpace> dosta je bilo 
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<Mmike> dodobas: kak mislis, nije?
<Mmike> hmm https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_Linux
<Mmike> OpenRC
<Mmike> hmmm
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> divno...
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> to, a ne taj tvoj arch
<Mmike> tol'ko je mainstream da ce uskoro i windowsasi prec na arch
<Mmike> dodobas: kak mislis - unity nije open sors
<Mmike> License	Proprietary
<Mmike> al' to je Unity Game Engine 
<BotaniCar> zakaj bi presao s windowsa na ista, jos malo pa ce i licenciranje ukinut' :)
<Mmike> zato kaj su jadni i lose rade :
<Mmike> ;
<Mmike> )
<BotaniCar> Da da, zato ja nemam sex s skypetom i N programa na 'dozama , a na linuxu imam :) 
<Mmike> laz i neistina
<BotaniCar> Skucaj pare za licencu, probaj, pa reci :D
<BotaniCar> nego ,mogu kak N instanci grepa potjerat' u paraleli, a da se ne pokolju za resurse ? 
<Mmike> odusevljavaju me tvoja pitanja :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - da se ne pokolju za resurse? :) 
<Mmike> pa sve na stroju se kolje za resurse 
<Mmike> it's the way it's designed :)
<BotaniCar> Zaista pisem gluposti, pardon: za I/O znam da ce se klat', ali ne bi da jedan grep pretrazuje ono sto je drugi vec pretrazio ; moze li se napraviti nesto kao sto je lik s findom napravio na http://superuser.com/questions/854905/anything-faster-than-grep 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jednom probaj pitat kaj te zanima
<Mmike> konkretno, kaj osh napravit
<BotaniCar> rek'o sam grepu da rekurzivno u svim fajlama u mom homeu potrazi rijec "burek". Brze bi rezultat
<Mmike> imas stvar koja se zove silversearcher-ag
<Mmike> mozda ti pomogne
<Mmike> jedino, verzija koja je u ubuntu14.04 je dost stara i ima cudne bugove pa nekad ne nadje kaj trazis
<BotaniCar> sad, da pokrenem N grepova i velim im da svaki trazi po jednom dijelu, imam statisticki vecu sansu da napiknu ono kaj trebam ranije nego ako je samo jedan grep 
<Mmike> pa si skini zadnju i skompajliraj
<BotaniCar> kaj nije silversearcher indexer ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to je grep
<Mmike> koristis ga isto k'o grep
<Mmike> tj, slicno
<Mmike> a on se sam rasthreada i roka
<BotaniCar> Njemu ce trebati eon za inicijalno indeksiranje, a ovo je jednokratan posao na serveru koji inace ne gledam 
<BotaniCar> ahh, krasno, fala 
<Mmike> meni je odlican za trazenje sranja po openstack sourcetu
<Mmike> kojeg ima triblirijarrde
<Mmike> i onda obicno jos imam unuta  i .pyc fileove kao i .git direktorij 
<Mmike> a silversearcher skuzi da su to binary fileovi i ne gleda ih
<BotaniCar> E! To je pos'o , da sam ommita kaj ne treba ni gledat' ! Nish, zavrsiti cu sad ovaj grep da dobijem nekakvo etalonsko vrijeme prolaska, pa cu probati silversearcher, fala jos jednom 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sam velim, skini sors i skompajliraj si noviji
<dodobas> Mmike: a gdje je reopzitorij ?
<Mmike> pitaj lika koji radi silversearcher
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' to na buruntuu imas?
<dodobas> Mmike: imas 'git grep' you know???
<Mmike> dodobas: ti nisi svjestan koliko je to sporo :D
<dodobas> nisam imao taj problem... 
<Mmike> tak ljudi i za mongodb vele :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: centos 6
<Mmike> BotaniCar: beh
<Mmike> BotaniCar: onda ti necu ppa radit :)
<dodobas> HIT rate mu je 99%.. tako da nije problem ako i traje
<Mmike> problem je
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sve 5, navikao sam govnat' i kompajlirat' kad sam na centosu :D
<Mmike> 2 mege sorsa i 600 megi sorsa je velika razlika
<dodobas> dakle Mmike, gdje je repo ?
<Mmike> dodobas: pa nema ga, koliko ja vidim
<Mmike> skines, okmpajliras
<dodobas> a nema... onda to nije OS projekt 
<Mmike> dodobas: aj se ti vrati u svoje windowse nazad :)
<dodobas> i Vbox OSE mozes skinut... i kompajlirat
 * Mmike vidi da je dodobas u PMS fazi pa ce primjeniti 'zena taktiku' na njega 
<Mmike> dodobas: da, u biti, imas pravo!
<BotaniCar> dodobas: imas pravo, zelis li casu vina ? Usput, jako lijepo izgledas danas :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: you are so overdoing it!
<Mmike> ja da to napravim dobio bi vilicu u kaziprs
<dodobas> dakle... da se vratim na originalno pitanje kako odabrati aplikaciju a da ne alt-tab cyclas?
<Mmike> super-1-2-3-4
<Mmike> predefiniras si aplikacije, doduse, onda
<Mmike> pa mozes uvijek samo te
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> to se u gnomi2 moglo :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: inace ispalim prvo ovo s "lijepo izgledas", pa pauza i okretanje ledja i 'kao usput' pitam jel za neki alkohol 
<dodobas> to je lose... next
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako je stvarno sranje, stanem se iza djeteta :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sad testirao na 1GB UUIDa u plain textu - grep: 1m30s, ag 2.4s
<Mmike> sve je cacheirano u memoriju
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://jebo.me/pas/25
<BotaniCar> Mmike: digresija, koliko je onom mongu trebalo da se popravi, jel gotov ? 
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> beskonacno
<Mmike> sjebalo mu se nesto
<Mmike> obrisao sam oplog kolekciju (di replikacija trpa svojasranja)
<Mmike> i sad se vise ne buni 
<Mmike> u biti je to kopiran datadir od zivog mongodba
<BotaniCar> cek, dobro citam da ti je pretrazio za 2 sekunde ono sto je grep trazio minutu i po ?! 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> demenemojjebat
<BotaniCar> brutala
<Mmike> da, velim ti, prejebena stvar
<Mmike> imam problem na poslu da je mongodb pojeo podatke neke
<BotaniCar> moram predkompajlirat' to i rec puppetu da turi svugdje, srca ti 
<Mmike> i sad, da ne filozofiram puno, postoji 'rollback' direktorij u koji mongo strpa .bson fileove koji su djelovi kolekcija koji su rollbackani
<Mmike> i sad, exportao sam sve to u json da mi je u plain textu
<Mmike> imam toga oko 6 gigabajta
<Mmike> i imam jedno 150 ObjectIDjeva koje moram nac unutra, da ih vratim nazad u bazu
<Mmike> grepanje za 150 15bajtnih stringova unutar 6GB traje puno
<Mmike> s AGom opce nisam optimizirao, nego sam 150 puta pokrenuo AG nad tih 6 gigabajta i za manje od 10 minuta imao sve kaj me zanima
<BotaniCar> cu-do jedno, fakat sam ostao paf
<BotaniCar> Malcolm event - seemingly insignificant event during the product development process that screws up your release in a unlikely way 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/komentari-bolexa-molexa-bug-laba/bug-online-forum-odlazak-informaticara-iz-hrvats/234518.aspx?page=1 vatrena rasprava
<tonil> ivoks, od narodnjaka do proggressive https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRc7F6eC8wA
<datase> YouTube: MC Yankoo - Drunk in Bangkok (Official Video) - 0:03:25 - 585562 views - 4786 likes / 489 dislikes
<tonil> :[
<dodobas> ha.... bas dobio ponudu za 70k€ ... ali u svicarskoj... 
<Mmike> dodobas: e, i? di je bed? :)
<BotaniCar> bed je kaj ej dobio 70k| u obliku "ja sam potomak Svicarske kraljevske obitelji i moram izvuci lovu iz drzave, posalji 1000€ i stizu detalji" :)
<dodobas> a nema ... trebam istraziti malo o zivotu tamo
<tonil> kad se vec puca ciframa,nesto iz moje bivse branse doduse sve je se sad promjenilo kad je udarila kriza, http://www.vcrew.com/job-search/job-detail/?jobid=1489
<Mmike> dodobas: frend, expornjavator, zivi tamo
<Mmike> dodobas: lik mlati paru
<Mmike> dodobas: jedino kaj je bed malo s radnom dozvolom, tesko ju dobit jako
<tonil> jeste primjetili kako se prepiru jeli potrebna fakultetska izobrazba ili ne
<BotaniCar> Nuzna nije, siguran sam da dobro dodje. 
<dodobas> nope... tko ce to citat
<tonil> http://imgur.com/gallery/5arxsmt
<jelly> <Mmike> grepanje za 150 15bajtnih stringova unutar 6GB traje puno # grep -E 'id1|id2|id3|....' ne bi trebalo trajati puno
<Mmike> jelly: ali, traje
<BotaniCar> jelly: si vid'o rezultate koje je jebomepasnuo ? Grep minuta i pol  , ag 2 sekunde. 
<Mmike> ag je puno brzi
<Mmike> i to jos nisam AGu rekao 'id1|id2|id3' nego sam ga pozvao 100 puta, totalno neefikasno
<jelly> aha, to je reimplementacija od ack
<SilverSpace> dajte najte
<ivoks> tonil: ?
<Mmike> jelly: "In typical usage, Ag is 5-10x faster than Ack."
<Mmike> jelly: ugl, tool je fakat izvrstan
<Mmike> zao mi sto to u pornjavi nisam imao kad je trebalo grepat po accesslogovima za intruderima
<Mmike> satima sam znao cekat da nadjem ti je sta je kako je
<Mmike> u biti, serem - nije mi zao :)
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha :) 
<jelly> meni su svi logovi ili .gz ili .bz2
<Mmike> jelly: a lrzip nista?
<Mmike> meni je to zakon za arhiviranje
<Mmike> doduse, da, kad moras nac nesto, nemres :)
<Mmike> moras otpakirat prvo
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9g
<BotaniCar> ja imam nekompresirane logove na serverima i kratak period rotacije, centralni log server drži i kompresiranu arhivu.
<Mmike> zakaj bash nije expandao *?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> zato kaj sam slijep
<Mmike> ok :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-one-glitch-in-canonicals-convergence-plan # dobar
<Mmike> Wo-ha! Inbox: 27 emails!
<BotaniCar> Wo-ha! Inbox: 72 emails!
<pkiller> BotaniCar: daj mi e-mail adresu :)
<pkiller> imat ces u sekundi preko 1000 mejlova :)
<pkiller> http://www.mailbait.info/
<BotaniCar> pkiller: smijem se simbolici, kad sam pogledao mmiketov napis, on je imao 27, a ja 72 maila :)
<Mmike> daklem, prebacit mongodb datadir s jednog seta strojeva na drugi - veselje samo takvo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je fakat ili me jebuckas?
 * Mmike sad mora ubuntu-hr inbox pocistit i 99999999999999999999999999999999
<Mmike> ups
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bez jebe
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> pa s googletom mosh pricat
<Mmike> kazem 'how far away is moon from the earth'
<Mmike> i google mi odgovori
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html
<Mmike> ovo je google chrome
<Mmike> uzeo, jel
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha
<BotaniCar> zakaj ti se stroj zove localhost, ti si bar uvijek imao dara za imenovanje kanti :D
<Mmike> A TO MUNIN
<Mmike> up
<BotaniCar> To prvo promijenim jer mi je grdo :) Ako je munin na kanti koja se zove slanac, onda mora pisati slanac, ako je krafna, mora pisati krafna :) 
<BotaniCar> Jel ostavljam dojam da sam cesto gladan dok radim ? :D
<Mmike> speaking off
<Mmike> gladan sam vec bar sat vremena
<Mmike> a pisa mi se zadnjih pola sata
<Mmike> stoga - pisajmo
<nicols> mmmm... pizza
<jelly> mytr 'Đ' 'Ð'
<jelly> spot the difference :-(
<jelly> zašto mytr?  zato što GNU tr u debianu 8 bagav kod npr. tr 'čć' 'cc' 
<jelly> (i kad je LC_ALL=hr_HR.UTF-8)
<BotaniCar> s GNUtr-om si satro znakove u xml-ici ? :D
<jelly> moram ih prvo satrat da mogu usporedit sa već satranim, da znam što treba popravit
<jelly> tr generira smeće u output
<BotaniCar> Kak si satro originl, da se i ja ne shebem ? 
<BotaniCar> *original
<jelly> importom u loše konfiguriranu bazu
<BotaniCar> ++
<jelly> (pogodi tko ju je konfigurirao, i tko nije očekivao da orakl potiho strga input)
 * BotaniCar zagrglja kad procita 'orakl'
<jelly> to nije niš, sad ćemo prebaciti aplikaciju na mssql ;-)
<BotaniCar> A dobro, time ce i ocekivanja spasti na realna :)
<jelly> where 'sad' like 'kad iskemijam skriptu koja će mi vratit naša slova tamo di ih ima'
<jelly> imam dvije kopije povećeg xml-a exportanog iz aplikacije (Jira).  Jedna ima naša slova, u drugoj sam strgao naša slova ali ima više zapisa.  xml struktura je 99% plitka i u sebi ima manje-više samo 1 level <VrstaZapisa id="..." ... value="šđčćž"> Na koji najbrži način mergeati, ako se (vrsta zapisa, id) razlikuje samo po našim slovima da uzme stari, ako ne nek uzme novi?
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/18 primjer, s tim da neki zapisi spanaju više redaka sa value=<[CDATA[ ... 
<jelly> tak sam ocajan da bum /j #xml
<jelly> s/ocajan/lijen/
<Mmike> pise da mi je baterija na 4$
<Mmike> 4%! :)
<Mmike> i da imam jos 2 sata )
<tonil> Mmike, ITS TIME FOR...
<tonil> ULTRA POWER SAVING MODE!
<tonil> bar to ukljucim na note-u 
<Mmike> da je sony sigurno bi imao staminu
<Mmike> ili kak vec
<Mmike> ma to ima xperia
<tonil> moj samsung ima taj upsm cijeli ekran postane crno bijel i baterija odjednom traje 5-6 puta duze
<tonil> u teoriji
<tonil> nije me posluzilo jednom kad sam isao u austriju
<Mmike> meni na xperiji baterija oce trajat i 3-4 dana ako bas malo pricam i ako je ta stamina upaljena
<Mmike> inace traje 2 dana
<tonil> meni ne traje ni 5-6 sati bez power savinga 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/komentari-bolexa-molexa-bug-laba/bug-online-forum-odlazak-informaticara-iz-hrvats/234518.aspx?page=2
<tonil> ha ipak na strani tracera ali nixassa puca cifre...
<tonil> nisam ipak*
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO77D6aljwY
<datase> YouTube: Tim Minchin - Discurso na cerimônia da UWA (Legendado em português) - 0:11:56 - 32260 views - 1028 likes / 3 dislikes
<tonil> https://i.imgur.com/zTdCov5.png 8 godina
<tonil> covjek stvarno dosta ostari
<tonil> https://www.facebook.com/NYPost/videos/10157019406270206/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> trebal' tko PATA ili SATA kablova?
<dodobas> Mmike: odustani
<dodobas> i cigani ih ostavljaju
<tonil> lol
<Mmike> lol :_)))
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVLWyt66Yj4
<datase> YouTube: Mass Effect 3: An End, Once and For All (Violin/Piano) Taylor Davis & Lara de Wit - 0:03:14 - 693563 views - 15888 likes / 91 dislikes
<nicols> oj!
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-14
<SilverSpace> jutro
<nicols> zijev!
<BotaniCar> jutro!
<BotaniCar> jelly: si slozio? Ako da, koliko je skripta-popravljac imala redaka ? :D
 * nicols ima novu domenu: http://dovra.ga/
<nicols> jesam ju dobro odabrao? :)
<BotaniCar> jak si, nema sto, imas i ti pastebin na njoj ? :D
<Mmike> Brarbark!
<nicols> klikni pa ćeš vidjet :)
<nicols> Mmike: ke?
<BotaniCar> niicols, dobro da nije i Cypress hill poceo svirati kod otvaranja :)
<Mmike> lol, ima vec i http://lupi.ga
 * nicols je opet gledao faulty towers :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> fawlty
<nicols> imam ja i testiraj.ga :)
<Mmike> fawlty towers je meni jedan od najboljih sitcoma ikad
<Mmike> al' samo radi johna cleesea
<nicols> hebiga, kad su .ga domene besplatne :)
<nicols> moji klinci su se trgali od smijeha
<nicols> posebno na epizodu sa Å¡takorom
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8AgnL-VKug
<datase> YouTube: John Cleese in Fawlty Towers doing a german silly walk - 0:00:20 - 25908 views - 62 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> Lik je nevjero-fakin-jatan :)
<nicols> ona sa hitlerom je legendarna, ali to klinci ne kuže toliko
<nicols> moram na posao
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2ViNJFZC8
<datase> YouTube: Monty Python's Ministry of Silly Walks (Full Sketch) - 0:04:54 - 2039162 views - 7907 likes / 179 dislikes
<nicols> čitamo se kasnije
<BotaniCar> o/
<nicols> pozdrav!
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_bsMGsBjWc
<datase> YouTube: Monty Python Silly Job Interview Sketch - 0:04:08 - 1051213 views - 5612 likes / 67 dislikes
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> obruT: jel se da sredit kak da si kupim http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/cat-9_TL-WR841N.html i njim zamijenim onaj ZTE kaj sam dobil od ISP-a ? 
<BotaniCar> obruT: znaci, ne bi da mi bude iza ISPovog uredjaja kao router, nego da kompletno zamijeni ZTE
<obruT> ako imas telefoniju preko ZTE-a, mogo (hoces) bi imat problema
<Mmike> kaj je ZTE?
<obruT> IAD
<BotaniCar> "ako"; kao da su mi dali izbora. 
<Mmike> iad :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: si pogledo mozda kak je tebi IPv6 skonfan doma, i dalje mi ne radi :( 
<Mmike> obruT: mhti :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj ne upiknes TPa iza ZTEa da dobijes YOIAD?
<obruT> BotaniCar: e jebiga, nisam to gledo vec neko vrijeme :) a ne sjetim se bas doma prckat po tome
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu tako, radije bi izbacio taj ZTE iz igre skroz, povremeno se jako grije i onda poblesavi. I, vele da je moj uredjaj sjajan - meni se to desi jednom u tri dana, drugima svako malo ( ovo je vec anegdotalno, fkors) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: da imam popodne vremena, podsjetio bih te ja :))) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa cek, uredjaj ti ne radi, trazi da ti daju novi
<Mmike> kaj, moras bit sretan kaj tebi malo manje ne radi nego vecini? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: drugi uredjaj cu docekati u terminu koji ce odgovarati njima , a ne meni i biti ce za N tjedana, uredjaj koji cu dobiti ce biti jos vece govno
<BotaniCar> da, tocno kak si napisao 
<Mmike> a ak si se pomirio s time
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> ja se nebi pomirio
<Mmike> i bitchao bih svaki dan ALOOOOOOOOOOO PLACAM VAM USLUGU KOJA NE RADIIIIIIIIIII ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOO POPRAVITEEEEEEEEE ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja sa ZTE-om fakat nikakvih problema, onak radi mjesecima bez beda
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovaj kaj imam mi je obruT handpickao :) I,nisam se pomirio, cekam istek ugovorne obaveze i da *bilo tko* ponudi optiku u mom selu 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne velim da je nesnosljiv, ne umrem ako ga resetiram jednom tjedno, ali ne bi ni to 
<obruT> slazem se, ali cudno mi je da imas takvih problema...
<Mmike> 'cekam istek ugovorne obveze'
<obruT> trebali bi imati identicne
<Mmike> al' druga strana se ne drzi svog dijela dogovora
<Mmike> mosh raskinut ugovor
<Mmike> mosh cuda radit
<Mmike> whops 
<Mmike> crko vipnet
<Mmike> jel' vam radi vipnet?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to sve predmnijeva da mi se sexa s nekom mega firmom radi 100kn mjesecno, radi usluge koja mi je ( ako bas moram biti posten) 99% vremena u redu
<BotaniCar> obruT: imamo , jebga, do pred par mjeseci je bio 100% rock solid, sad je 99% 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> kuzim te, bitno ti je kaj ti je bitno
<vileni> ja na srecu vise nemam vipnet
<Mmike> ne kuzim doduse, iz moje perspektive KAK TI MOZE INTERNET BIT 99% BITAN!!!!!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> vileni: zakaj na srecu?
<Mmike> trenutno su u kurcu, tmobile ima bolje pakete/mobitele u ponudi
<Mmike> al' to se svakih pol godine mijenja, tak
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak ne, vise od 1% vremena spavam i vise od 1% vremena sam na poslu ;) Statisticki, u vrijeme kad sam doma, mozda mi usluga radi i 99,99% :)  
<vileni> Mmike: nazivcirali me vise puta, i to stvari koje bi me kostale da nisam imao vipovca zaduzenog za firmu da nam cini usluge 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, pitanje je spavam li vise od 1% vremena, do kad imam dete :)
<BotaniCar> *od
<vileni> jer smo bili veci korisnik
<Mmike> vileni: a i mene, iako vec jako jako dugo nisam imao bedova s njime (ovo sad je tehnicke prirode, to jbg)
<Mmike> al' isti kufer k'o tmobile
<Mmike> debili debili
<Mmike> 'dobar dan, da li cu ja moci A u B navecer'? 'da, naravno, A nije limitiran ni na koji nacin'
<vileni> pa sad sam na bonbon, primarno zato sto si slazem pakete kad hocu
<Mmike> ja: "Znaci, garantirate mi da cu moci A u B navecer?" "Naravno, gospodine (rece on/ona posprdno)"
<Mmike> i onda ja hocu A u B navecer i ne radi
<Mmike> i zovem
<Mmike> i vele mi 'da, B navecer je vrijeme kad A nije dostupno'
<Mmike> ja 'wtf?'
<Mmike> oni: 'ma tko vam je uopce rekao da to tako'
<Mmike> od onda snimam sve razgovore sa svim sluzbama za korisnike
<Mmike> vipnet ponekad sere pa ne zele pricat dok ne ugasnim snimanje, reko, no way, slat cu vam mail onda :)
<BotaniCar> wam bam thank you mam !!
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWuqWElB8Ic
<datase> YouTube: Dean Martin ::::  Wham ! Bam ! Thank You Ma'am ! - 0:02:49 - 51828 views - 224 likes / 4 dislikes
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> 'mozete raditi 5 sati na dan'
<ivoks> 'morate odraditi unutar 5 dana'
<ivoks> 'radno vrijeme je 1am-6am'
<ivoks> koji k
<dodobas> vremenska zona?
<nicols> eta!
<vileni> http://xkcd.com/1629/
<BotaniCar> :-)
<tonil> kad ce vise taj treci svjetski rat
<BotaniCar> Traje jos od zadnjeg kraja svijeta, kazu 
<BotaniCar> Usput, antivirusi su obsolete, ako u kvartu imate coprnicu: http://motherboard.vice.com/read/we-talked-to-a-witch-who-casts-viruses-out-of-computers-with-magic?utm_source=mbfb
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX03dElpTGg
<datase> YouTube: Tanzenbaum - Ein Volk, ein Reich, ein Führer - 0:01:50 - 14776 views - 105 likes / 3 dislikes
<dodobas> ste culi za LoRaWAN ? http://thethingsnetwork.org/
<dodobas> http://www.slideshare.net/zahidtg/lora-introduction
<tonil> dodobas, utopijska ideja
<dodobas> tonil: huh?
<dodobas> kakva sad ideja?
<budz0r> e sistemashi, imam pitanjce, imate li neki NAS za preporuku koji ima mogucnost spajanja na lokalni active directory, koji ima dosta procesorske snage i dosta rama za podnjeti 150 korisnika, i koji fileove moze isporucivati putem afp-a i smb-a
<budz0r> trenutno imam qnap ts-421u i on je postao preslab
<hbogner> budz0r, nicols ping
<vileni> budz0r: mora biti gotovo rjesenje?
<hbogner> budz0r, vileni i ja smo od nicolsa uzeli kutiju
<budz0r> vileni: pa po mogucnosti
<vileni> a onda jedino jace serije qnap i synology
<budz0r> to i gledam
<vileni> samo neznam nikog tko to ima u takvom okruzenju
<budz0r> mislio sam da mozda netko od vas ima pa ima kaj za preporuciti
<vileni> mi imamo najmanji synology tu
<nicols> pong
<vileni> ds214 ili tako nesto
<budz0r> vileni: synology se moze okaciti na AD
<vileni> da
<vileni> tako ga i koristimo
<vileni> unutar ureda
<budz0r> ok, vidio sam da podrzava i afp i smb
<vileni> ma to je 95% isto kao qnap
<nicols> jel me netko tražio? :)
<vileni> e vidio sam neki prekul qnap
<budz0r> pretpostavio sam, samo sada moram vidjeti kaj uzeti i koje snage
<budz0r> vidim da ih ima sa cetverjezgrenim atom-ima, ali ne znam hoce li to opet biti dosta jako
<vileni> nicols: imas kakav NAS za kolegu budzora? :)
<nicols> uvijek
<budz0r> :D
<vileni> ali uvijet da se klikabilno moze spojiti u AD?
<budz0r> jeps :D
<vileni> ah ti linuxasi :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<nicols> sa vidimo zahtjeve? spajanje na lokalni active directory? to može samba  bez problema. afp? netatalk cpu i ram? imam malu atom ploču, avoton sa 8 jezgara, ide do 64gb ram-a gore
<nicols> 150 korisnika nije problem
<jelly> "može" vs. "klikalicom"
<nicols> jebo klickalice
<budz0r> jel trenutni qnap je skoro cijelo vrijeme zakucan na 100% sa cpu-om
<nicols> pa nismo djeca :D
 * BotaniCar procitao "Jebo klinkice" i zgrozio se :)
<budz0r> nicols: lol
<nicols> kaj je u tom qnap-u? neki 200MHz proc?
<jelly> ne jebo, ak to hocu u firmi, hocu da to windows admin zna joinat u domenu
<budz0r> nicols: da je do mene, ne bi bilo problema, sklepal bi ja nekaj 
<vileni> nicols: ali stvar je kad radis sa windows korisnicima, samo zelis sto prije to obaviti i pobjeci
<nicols> vileni: hahahahahaha
<budz0r> nicols: eh, zaboravio
<nicols> hit and run
<BotaniCar> kao sto i oni zele da sto prije odes :) 
<vileni> uglavnom, qnap neki novi najavili, 4x msata ssd prima, ima 4eth porta, i ima hdmi pa mozes vrtiti kodi gore
<vileni> velicine prosjecnog rutera
<vileni> samo mu wifi fali
<nicols> ovo što ja prodajem su mali serveri, sa poštenim pločama
<jelly> nicols: cilj nije jos jedan komad opreme/softvera cije ce odrzavanje pasti na mene linux sistemca, nego da radi za tudume
<nicols> mini itx
<budz0r> nicols: tnx, vec si mi pomogao
<budz0r> jelly: tako je :D
<nicols> budz0r: 4 x gigabit lan, ipmi, i takve džidže
<budz0r> nicols: nisam bio siguran hoce li quad core atom moci ishendlati puno afp konekcija
<budz0r> a da ne zakolje server
<jelly> budz0r: pa koliko vi imate mekova
<budz0r> jelly: jako puno :D
<jelly> kakve su tamo place :-)
<nicols> mislim da openmediavault može sve ovo što ti treba, nisam siguran za afp
<budz0r> jelly: :D
<nicols> taj quad core je poprilično močan stroj, imam i 8-core
<nicols> ček da narućim klopu, pa ću ti poslat linkove
<budz0r> nicols: aj pliz! :D
<jelly> nicols: jel ima kucista di ide gro 2.5" sata diskova?
<jelly> tipa 24 komada u 2U ili bar 8-10 u 1U
<jelly> (al sata ne sas ;-)
<nicols> što pliz? da naručim i tebi hranu? :D
<vileni> openmediavault ne podrzava raid pri instalaciji
<vileni> barem nije zadnji put kad sam probao to
<budz0r> nicols: pliz da mi posaljes linkove :D
<budz0r> nicols: nakon sto narucis klopu :P
<hbogner> budz0r, mi smo uzeli http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SRi-2558F.cfm
<hbogner> vileni ima slicno
<SilverSpace> od kada se jogurt prodaje na kile
<hbogner> jelly, nisam siguran jel 2u ili 3u ali oko 40-tak diskova sam skuzio da su utrpali
<vileni> meni je to KVM stroj, nije za storage :)
<SilverSpace> kaze u konzumu kilogram jogurta 
<vileni> i moj je 8core
<hbogner> da, meni 4core vise nego dosta
<budz0r> ja bih isto isao na 8core
<hbogner> nama mala kutija dosta: http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/tower/721/SC721TQ-250B.cfm
<hbogner> ali prosli tjedan sam kod njih vidio onaj 2-3 stroj sa hrpom diskova unutra :D
<hbogner> zvijer :D
<hbogner> vileni, ti imas ovako nesto: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/ATOM/X10/A1SRi-2758F.cfm ?
<vileni> hbogner A1SRM 
<vileni> mATX
<budz0r> vileni: kaj vrtis gore?
<vileni> budz0r: 14.04 kvm host, ima 2x ssd, 2xhdd, 32gb rama
<budz0r> noice
<vileni> super je sto ima ipmi
<vileni> spojis ga na mrezu i sve instaliras sa svog kompa
<hbogner> nicols, daj posalji link na onaj klinac za usb3->usb2 adapter
<nicols> evo me
<nicols> budz0r: kištra: https://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/tower/721/SC721TQ-250B.cfm
<nicols> budz0r: ovo sam ploču krcku prodao: https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SRi-2558F.cfm
<nicols> budz0r: ovo je 8-jezgrena varijanta: https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SRi-2758F.cfm
<hbogner> nicols, nezna budz0r da sam ja krcko :D mjesas online nickove :D
<nicols> aha
<nicols> eto dad zna
<nicols> sad
<nicols> c2758 je negdje u rangu xeon-a E5-2403
<nicols> ili recimo i5-4350U
<nicols> po benchmarkovima
<vileni> krcko, hbogner, rus :)
<vileni> nicols: imas gdje te benchmarke?
<vileni> moj je ovdje benchmarkan :) http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<hbogner> vileni, ja sam split personality :D
<nicols> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
<nicols> rus?
<hbogner> nicols, da, rus
<hbogner> to mi je nick s faksa
<vileni> hbogner: kad curi kazem bilokoji od nadimaka nema pojma tko si, onda kazem "onaj visoki"
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> vileni, a ak si mislio na dodobasa?
<hbogner> recimo Mmike nas je godinama brkao
<vileni> hbogner: njega vidim jednom u 3 godine ili vise :)
<vileni> neznam sto bih pricao o njemu uopce, pristojan decko, ne voli mongo
<nicols> budz0r: ako ti taj atom nije dovoljan, imam recimo ovo: https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/D/X10SDV-8C-TLN4F.cfm
<nicols> to je 8-core xeon na mini-itx ploči
<nicols> to stvarno jede malu djecu
<nicols> i grijeh je stavit to u nas
<nicols> a i košta ko svetog petra kajgana
<vileni> nicols: cca?
<hbogner> vileni, dodji na osm druzenje sad ovaj mjesec pa ces ga vidjeti :D
<tonil> uf
<nicols> vileni: ček malo
<nicols> vileni: ima nekoliko varijanti, od cca 1150 do 1250 US$ 
<vileni> podosta
<vileni> ali opet, dosta je jace od atoma mislim
<nicols> 3 puta jače od ovog s-jezgrenog
<nicols> 8-jezgrenog
<vileni> i ima ht
<nicols> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=2564&cmp[]=2507
<hbogner> vileni, ako hoces na openstreetmap druzenje https://www.facebook.com/groups/541098862671461/ pa tamo mozda uocis dodobas a
<dodobas> opet me tagalo ... hebemu
<hbogner> he he he
<budz0r> nicols: a ha, nisam jos nesto rekao, mora biti rack mountable :D
<budz0r> nicols: e taj xeon ne bi bio los
<vileni> hbogner: ali, onda cu se morati druziti sa ljudima?
<BotaniCar> to je kao da si napisao da na konferenciji moras pricati s nekim pod pauzom :) Napuni usta cigaretama i pivom, i okreni ledja svakom tko ti prilazi - tak ja radim :D
<nicols> budz0r: to je još lakše. onda možemo na xeone ... koliko unit-a?
<vileni> BotaniCar: ali niti pijem niti pusim, jedino me spasiti moze hamburger ili cevap
<BotaniCar> Dobro, stavi neki ku*ac koji ti pase u usta :) 
 * BotaniCar otpuze pod kamen odispod kojeg je i ispuzao :D
<nicols> budz0r: i na dual cpu ploče i svašta ... sve ovisi koliko para toliko muzike
<nicols> vileni: u svezi hbognera - moj kolega tu ljepio lampice za novu godinu po prozorima i po svuda ... i sad jedan dio visi iznad vratiju i kaže on kao to je dosta visoko, neće nitko zapet ... kad evo stiže hrvoje :D
<vileni> haha
<BotaniCar> hbogner: koliko si visok ? 
<BotaniCar> Nisi mi se ucinio TAK visok :) 
<nicols> svake godine mu kažemo da ne pokušava napravit pingvina sa lampicama na staklu .... ove godine je više izgledao kao mravojed :D
<BotaniCar> lool
<nicols> cca 2 i pol metra meni se čini
<BotaniCar> nicols: ja sam nesto preko 191 , zato pitam, vide se da je covo visok, ali ja nemam osjecaj za to 
<BotaniCar> **vidi se
<jelly> kuzim kad u dokumentima ima čćđČĆĐ ali otkud ľďż
<nicols> kad smo se prvi puta vidjel IRL, ja dolazim u birtiju, bogner maše, mislim si zakaj ovaj stoji kraj stola u birtiji ... kad ono, čovjek sjedi :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: a zato nisi odgovorio na moje pitanje jutros, jos popravljas ? 
<BotaniCar> nicols: ahahahahahaha
<jelly> BotaniCar: dao sam si 2-3 dana da to pokrpam :-)
<civija> budz0r: mi uzeli ovo http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/disk-storage/product-detail.html?oid=5335712 :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: drzim fige, note to self: pitaj sredinom iduceg tjedna jellya kaj mu je bio pricuvni plan 
<civija> ovaj bi ti bio dobar :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, alzo mozda nisam bio budan u 8:25
<jelly> BotaniCar: pricuvni plan je odustati od nasih slova u ticketima 2007-2015 :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kao netko tko se svaki dan budi u 05:45 : nisi mi vise tako simpatican :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni bi to bio masterplan, bez ikakvog premisljanja 
<nicols> hp? storidž .... brrrrr
<jelly> ok, bio sam budan jer mi sat zvoni u 8:20... znaci da sam tad gledao kim possible na RTL-u
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Shasije s umalo-zlatnom bojom !! Gimme 
 * BotaniCar gugla kim possible
<budz0r> civija: nije klikalica :D
<civija> budz0r: pa napravi da bude :)
<civija> ne placaju te da ides na kebab i pivu nego da radis inzinjeriju :)
<civija> nominirat cu te!
<jelly> BotaniCar: meni isto da ih nisam sam strgao :-)
<budz0r> civija: lol
<BotaniCar> jelly: jos samo jedno pitanje: da li itko, ukljucujuci auditore, ikad gleda arhivske tickete, odnosno jel iz njih generiras knowledgebase? Ako ne, kaj ce ti nasi znaci u necem sto je tu samo pro forme ?
<BotaniCar> Postujem i uvazavam samokaznjavanje kao motiv
<jelly> BotaniCar: dio ih je jos aktivan
<jelly> al ne, prvo tri tjedna nije niko primijetio problem ukljucujuci mene :-)
<Mmike> budz0r: kupi najobicniji PC i naguraj diskove unutra i usparaj 4-5k kuna :)
<jelly> dok se nisam treći put čudio kak sam pisao czs umjesto čžš u ticket :-)
<Mmike> nicols: di je povray benchmark?
<budz0r> Mmike: vrlo rado, ali nije tako jednostavno :D
<nicols> Mmike: nemam pojma ... što će ti to?
<nicols> Mmike: ne tjeraj mi potencijalnog kupca :D
<Mmike> nicols: pa za usporedbu!
<Mmike> nicols: http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<Mmike> odem rucat
<BotaniCar> Kak shefici opravdati kupnju USB3 huba? USB2 je 2/3 jeftiniji, 90% periferija koje bi se spajale je USB2 ? 
<jelly> lepi je
<BotaniCar> Hahaha, a znas da sam prvo isao gledati jel ima kakav visoko sjajni crveni, da sliku takvog attacham :) 
<BotaniCar> Stara skolo :D
<jelly> brze ce tocit muziku/crtice/backupe
<BotaniCar> U stvari, reci cu joj kak bi i sebi: sad ti ne treba, ali ne bush ga mijenjala 5 godina, do onda ce ti sve biti USB3 
<nicols> opravdavat hub???
<nicols> pa gdje to ima?
<BotaniCar> nicols: ja sam se naucio obrazloziti i trosak od 50kn, dugorocno se isplati, nikad me nitko nije 2x propitkivao za nista
<BotaniCar> A imam karticu s kojom mogu spaliti svu paru koju firma ima na racunu
<nicols> valjda je moja firma mene previše razmazila :)
<BotaniCar> I, nisam mislio toliko zbog novca nego funkcionalno, zenska ce me bez fige u dzepu pitati "jel mi treba ovaj brzi" 
<BotaniCar> nicols: nije to stvar razmazenosti, ili volis biti transparentan s tudjom parom ili ne :) 
<nicols> a jebiga, mene Å¡ef stera u kurac kad pitam za takve stvari
<nicols> ali nas je malo, i dobro se poznajemo i nitko neće naručivat gluposti tek tako
<BotaniCar> I mene shefica, ja joj vejedno velim kaj imam ; imao sam prije shefa kaj mi je rekao da ga ne gnjavim s tim, a onda bi on mene za godinu dana pitao na kaj sam potrosio 4,78kn u 6 mjesecu .. 
<nicols> jebeš takve šefove
<BotaniCar> jebo to, rek'o sam vam, slozili ste se, polje tudjeg problema 
<BotaniCar> I ja velim, zato je taj shef sad bivsi shef :)
<nicols> ofkors
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> kaj zagorec radi https://www.facebook.com/Karlo-Ban-bladesmith-163273770481245/
<BotaniCar> Ja sam zadnje kovao klanfe u srednjoj skoli :) Bas sam si bio jeben :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTFsz8xcDes
<datase> YouTube: mini santoku and tomato - 0:03:21 - 4568 views - 16 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koliko ljudi znas koji a) znaju kaj je klanfa, b) znaju ju napravit' ? :D
<SilverSpace> :) fakat bi trebalo pitat dali ovi mladi znaju kak je klanfa
<BotaniCar> Pa velim ti, ne samo da je izraz argaican vec se ni kuce vise ne grade jednako, nisam siguran da se krovne grede i danas pricvrscuju s njima  
<SilverSpace> kod ujaka kad smo radili Å¡tagelj sami smo radili klanfe 
<BotaniCar> "argaican" .. moram prestati gledati si pimpek dok tipkam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tko zna kaj je Å¡tagelj :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha, to isto :)
<BotaniCar> Prosle sam godine rusio jedan :( Nema se vise kaj drzati u njemu :(
<SilverSpace> vidi radi noz od lanca motorne pilehttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nRS5sA_29A
<datase> YouTube: Chainsaw chain damascus puukko blade 1/2 - 0:14:16 - 82870 views - 397 likes / 13 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Jeben mu je cekic !
<SilverSpace> pametan ovaj irssi i razmak skuzio za link
<tonil> ola
<hbogner> BotaniCar, 2.01m
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lako tak kovati :)
<tonil> hbogner, uskoro ugradujem novi infotainment system u auto :)
<tonil> povezat cu ga sa note4 i iskemijat nesto sa osm navigacijom
<tonil> priko bluetootha
<hbogner> tonil, super
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kajaznam, podrzavam automatizaciju glupih procesa, vish da je sve oko meltinga,krivulje noza,drzaca za drsku-radio rucno
<hbogner> tonil, evo ti android opcije: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Android
<nicols> vic
<nicols> može?
<nicols> kaže switch hub-u: "reći ću ti jednu tajnu, ali nesmiješ nikom drugom reč!" 
<nicols> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da ni ne mozes drugacije :) mogo je i ovo rucno samo zasto kad ovako ubrzas proces 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDkZ1RfuKo4
<datase> YouTube: Karlo Ban - Krafteraj #1, 25.11.2015. - 0:04:39 - 11565 views - 10 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> nicols: i don't get it
<Mmike> ping
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> jebemti internete
<BotaniCar> Mmike: otvori im ticket na https://www.facebook.com/citav.internet/?fref=ts
<nicols> šta ne getaš?
<vileni> Mmike: kako ne razumijes? poslao curi i smije se fori :)
<Mmike> ping
<Mmike> brate mli
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> vipnet
<Mmike> tj bnet
<Mmike> i internet
<Mmike> nabijem ih na internet
<vileni> jel opet skidas i saljes istovremeno?
<vileni> jao ako mi umre firefox prije nego sejvam dokument
<vileni> bit ce purgean
<vileni> nije da koristim 15.5G rama i 6.5G swapa
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/75@raw #najbolji kladionica-siguran-dobitak spam, ikad :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: LOL
<BotaniCar> o, vjetre, druze ! kak' pos'o ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: više fušarim nego izdajem račune :)
<BotaniCar> Znaci, dobro za tebe, pogubno za RH. Neka, izgladni ih na smrt
<VjetarSaSunca> i čekam pare od države da sjednu
<BotaniCar> to je to, ti njima nish ( drzavi) , oni tebi poticaje. Da to bar jednom okusis u zivotu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: poslah ti SMS nešto kad je Wolftenstein bio na akciji na Steamu, nije bilo odogovra :)
<BotaniCar> Ljubim te u .. ruku ; mijenjao telefon. Primio sam poruku, nije mi telefon znao reci ciji je broj pa sam ignorirao :) Sad znam cije ime pridruziti :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> hahahaha
<BotaniCar> Napisao bi bar "odjebi", ali sam bio uvjeren da sam opet meta SMS reklamne kampanje nekog nakupca 
<BotaniCar> Sorry
<VjetarSaSunca> np
<VjetarSaSunca> nego BotaniCar, jesi li imao problema sa Win10 upgradeom na 1511  ?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nisam upalio windowse jedno mjesec i pola, do tog trenutka su sve nadogradnje prolazile ok 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: to je November update, meni se nije pojavio
<VjetarSaSunca> a kako sam čitao po internetima ni gomili korisnika također
<BotaniCar> Velim, nisam ni palio windowse, pa ne znam u kojoj tocci sam stao s azuriranjem. 
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ne bih ni znao nego se ova makina na netu updejtnula a tri stroja doma nisu
<BotaniCar> Treba imat' svoj WSUS , ako i imas sranja, bar se svugdje manifestiraju jednako :)
<BotaniCar> Treba izvidit' jel se MS ljuti ako netko digne WSUS server i da svima na koristenje :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa podic "local mirror" za win update :)
<BotaniCar> Vish, i nekak to naplatit' !
<VjetarSaSunca> Ha, "svoj WSUS" je implementiran u desetki, moš postavit da ti cucla update sa drugog stroja na mreži koji se updejto
<BotaniCar> To je parcijalna implementacija, ne mozes birati koja ces azuriranja i uzima samo azuriranja za win10 , za server nish 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ima i opcija "Računala u mojoj mreži i moja računala na internetu" (!)
<VjetarSaSunca> Å to na ravno NE radi.
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nisam na to mislio, nemas white/black listu azuriranja kao na WSUSu, ako se dobro sjecam. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nemaš niš. WSUS je ipak WSUS
<VjetarSaSunca> Razveselio me Rainmeter 3.3.0
<VjetarSaSunca> Konačno zna shvatit network interface na kojem je promet i njega potegnut kad čita IP
<BotaniCar> :) Forica
<nicols> di je hbogner?
<nicols> hbogner: ping!
<dodobas> di je hbogner?
<hbogner> nicols, tu sam, pong!
<dodobas> hbogner: ping!
<VjetarSaSunca> Otkako su ukinuli one "gadget" forice iz Win 7 zbog kao security problema, Rainmeter mi je postao dušica
<hbogner> dodobas, pong
<hbogner> nicols, dodobas kaj trebate?
<dodobas> hbogner: ma samo pomazem nicols :)
<BotaniCar> Da, i meni to nedostaje , sidebar je bio i dekorativan i koristan :( 
<hbogner> :)
<hbogner> nicols, pong!
<BotaniCar> http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.hr/2014/09/why-scrum-should-basically-just-die-in.html
<nicols> hbogner: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191714171531
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: jesi li bacio oko na Rainmeter ?
<nicols> hbogner: nisam zaboravio, nego si sad tek došao na red :)
<nicols> hbogner: nemam pojma jel bi toga bilo negdje kod nas za kupit
<hbogner> nicols, nema problema, nego jel mi treba jedan il dva?
<hbogner> nisam jos otvarao kutiju
<nicols> jedan ti je dosta 
<hbogner> ok
<nicols> radit će ti stim ona dva usb porta naprijed
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: sad sam bukmarkao, cemo vidimo 
<nicols> samo neće bit usb 3.0 nego usb 2.0
<hbogner> ma ok
<hbogner> son of a bitch!"!##!""#!
<hbogner> "A phone number must be provided with your address to purchase this item"
<hbogner> kurac ces dobit a ne broj telefona
<BotaniCar> hbogner: sigurno imas nekog koga dovoljno mrzis da podmetnes njegov :)
<hbogner> nicols, jesi ti vidio to, kreteni traze broj telefona da mi pridaju taj kablic
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ima drugih sellera
<BotaniCar> ++
<nicols> hbogner: ček
<hbogner> nicols, nasao vec drugi
<hbogner> vec sam dobio i racun
<nicols> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141411435802
<nicols> samo pazi da je usb 3.0 ženski a usb 2.0 muški :)
<hbogner> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-0-20Pin-Female-To-9Pin-USB-2-0-Male-Motherboard-Header-Adapter-Cable-Cord-/191777724443?hash=item2ca6d7d81b:g:dUMAAOSw14xWGy5M
<nicols> da, to je to :)
<hbogner> kuzim razliku izmedju musko/zenskih kablova :D
<BotaniCar> Fujitsu Siemens seli prodajni odjel u Sloveniju :(
<hbogner> aaargh
<hbogner> napravio clean install win strojeva i sad jedan sotver odbija radit kako treba
<hbogner> samo na jednom od 5 radi
<CrazyLemon> http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160114142733
<Hrki> pozdrav!
<Hrki> moze preporuka programa za HDD diagnostiku
<Hrki> probo sam smartctl
<Hrki> stavi mi proces u bg i kaze da moram cekati 1h, nakon citanja izvjesca ja nist ne razumem
<ivoks> http://www.lightreading.com/services/cloud-services/bt-dt-tie-up-holds-all-ip-cloud-promise/a/d-id/720345?itc=lrnewsletter_lrdaily
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> ha ha ha
<ivoks> ha...
<dodobas> ovo je stvarno dobar komad softvera ... http://getgrav.org/
<tonil> dodobas, thanks bukmarkano,trebat ce mi nesto kroz sljedeci mjesec
<VjetarSaSunca> Å to se dogodilo sa OpenSuse? Gdje se dogodio new versioning?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, kaj to postoji jos? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: :p Nakon verzije 13.2 su prešli na 41.1 :)
<Mmike> fino :D
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/user/SEL9000
<jelly> BotaniCar: dosao sa 125000 merge razlika na 600 razlika
<jelly> sto je vec za dat studentu da odradi :-D
<Mmike> jelly, razlika?
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/babic-ostao-kod-kuce--goluza-preko-noci-opet-postao-izbornik--veliki-gaf-samo-dan-uoci-pocetka-eura/1498035/
<Mmike> pred 3 sata objavili, a konji iz saveza jos nisu to promijenilin
<jelly> Mmike: strgao sam naša slova u nekoj aplikaciji pa radim merge starog dumpa sa našim slovima i novog dumpa bez naših slova ali s novijim podacima
<Mmike> auuu
<Mmike> pa kak?
<Mmike> mislim, kak' si strgo?
<jelly> importom u krivo konfiguriranu bazu koja se nije bunila
<jelly> Mmike: jel ima neki xml library koji moze ucitati 2x500GB xml-a a da ne pojede 8x vise memorije 
<jelly> 2x500MB pardon
<dodobas> jelly: sto se ne koristi neki streaming reader... pa da cita red po red
<Mmike> jelly, ne bas, za takve stvari koristis steram parsere
<Mmike> stream
<Mmike> da, i 500MBni XML je quite large
<Mmike> a kaki je XML, mozda ga mosh laglje parsat awk/sedom
<Mmike> jelly, , btw, kaj nemres ALTER napravit u bazi?
<dodobas> ALTER ? :)
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> Mmike: kaj, ALTER 'csz' back to 'čžš' 
<dodobas> mozda u mongodb-u :)
<jelly> baza nije problem
<Mmike> what
<Mmike> kak si czs dobio krivim importom?
<jelly> lijepo, import je flatnuo sva slova na ono Å¡to postoji u latin1 :-)
<Mmike> jel' to mysql? :)
<jelly> ne, ali je od istog vendora :-)
<jelly> tako da su ostali šžŠŽ i čudni Ð umjesto Đ a ostalo je ccdCC :-)
<tonil> -.-
<Mmike> jelly, crap :(
<Mmike> jelly, a nemas u tom iz ceg si importo neki uniqe identifier?
<jelly> velim imam stari dump sa našim slovima, i novi dumpa bez naših slova ali koji sadrži i novije odn. updateane podatke
<jelly> i sad mergeam ~4M zapisa 
<Mmike> fun times, jelly 
<jelly> dodobas: zapisi nisu nužno u jednom redu, onda bi bilo lako
<jelly> Mmike: i koji stream parser imam za xml?
<Mmike> jelly, sax
<Mmike> ili nesto u tom stilu
<Mmike> al' tush morat sam programirat malo
<Mmike> jer ovaj ti skenira dokument i onda roke evente kak naidje na sta
<Mmike> novi tag, novi nest, blatra
<Mmike> i onda ti moras to pamtit i znati di si sto si
<jelly> to je ok
<Mmike> perl/piton/pph?
<Mmike> php?
<Mmike> ili mozda golang? :D
<Mmike> jel' ti hica? ak nije, daj meni primjer xmla pa cu napisat u gou za vjezbu
<jelly> ostalo mi je samo par k zapisa za riješit na pametniji način
 * jelly apt-cache search SAX
<jelly> also dat primjer koji nema povjerljive podatke je komplikovano :-)
<Mmike> jelly, https://gist.github.com/mralexgray/1209534
<jelly> lol
<Mmike> :) 
 * Mmike mrzi xml
<Mmike> i sve te yamlove i izvedenice
<Mmike> muka isusova to parsat
<Mmike> juju, recimo, daje svoj status u yamlu
<Mmike> ili u jsonu
<Mmike> ne znas sto je gore
<vileni> yamlyamlyaml
<vileni> mongon json
<vileni> jesam spomenuo kako je dynamodb super=
<vileni> ?
<tonil> preporuka nekog filma jel netko gleda Interstellar , iako me sada vuče suicide squad i ovi novi od Warner Brosa
<vileni> mislis jel netko gleda sad interstellar?
<vileni> aha, splicanin? :)
<vileni> ok je interstellar, iako su mogli i skratiti pricu
<tonil> ok pogledat cu ga,thanks vileni , um splicanin?
<vileni> what
<vileni> novi x-files je stigao?
<tonil> al je
<tonil> :O
<vileni> a nije
<nicols> oi!
<vileni> 24.1.
<tonil> :(
<vileni> o nicols
<nicols> o
<tonil> vileni, ovo "aha, splicanin? :)"
<vileni> tonil: ma ucinilo mi se da is iz splita
<tonil> rođen u splitu :)
<vileni> pa onda sam dobro zapamtio
<vileni> danas mi nije bas dan
<tonil> e da sjecam se i ja tebe varazdin ili negdje istocnije,al sjecam se kad smo zapoceli davno temu o autima,i ja sam pricao o polovnom boxteru a ti se zalipio link jednog porsche klasika a i cijena nije bila velika :)
<vileni> yep, o autima uvijek mogu previse pricati
<tonil> inače isto željno iščekujem x-files,odrastao sam uz taj serijal :)
<vileni> i ja donekle, iako je uvijek bio u neko ubitacno vrijeme
<tonil> zadnji put na HRT-u se emitrao 2009 oko ponoći... nije islo u prilog
<jelly> tonil: marsovca si gledao?
<tonil> nope
<tonil> op Ridley Scott :O ima veze sa mitologijom aliena?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> hard sf
<vileni> marsovac je fora isto
<vileni> novi star wars je isto ok :)
<nicols> tonil: ajme Å¡to si ti mlad :)
 * nicols je gledao star wars .... po prvi puta :)
<nicols> mislim, prvi star wars film koji sam cijeli pogledao :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<vileni> nicols: sramoto jedna! :)
<vileni> bar si mogao 4,5,6 pogledati
<vileni> a vec vidim kako ce ovi ici barem do 12
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ysM4eiAOaw
<datase> YouTube: Star Wars: The Force Awakens: Behind the Scenes In Abu Dhabi - Daisy Ridley - 0:03:05 - 270634 views - 2178 likes / 17 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni, kad cemo vozit?
<Mmike> jelly, jesi resio?
<vileni> Mmike: sto voziti?
<Mmike> traktore po njivama :)
<vileni> Mmike: necu te ni pitati za volan
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> vileni, lfs
<vileni> nemam pojma koji mi je login
<vileni> Mmike: evo gore sam
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ti to zaozbiljno
<Mmike> cek :)
<Mmike> 4 minute mi daj
<Mmike> https://www.percona.com/blog/2016/01/14/openssh-cve-2016-0777-client-mitm-mitigation/
<Mmike> wat?
<vileni> kad ja nisam bio ozbiljan
<Mmike> https://www.qualys.com/2016/01/14/cve-2016-0777-cve-2016-0778/openssh-cve-2016-0777-cve-2016-0778.txt
<Mmike> jelly, sad mi jasno kak mi ssh nastsavi radit i nakon suspenda
<Mmike> vileni, eto me
<Mmike> vileni, aj vjezbaj malo formulu :)
<Mmike> pa da probamo krug/dva kad se vratim, za 15 minuta sam nazad
<Mmike> vileni, kul
<vileni> Mmike: bolje je sa obicnim autom :P
<Mmike> meni se formula vise svidja
<Mmike> 1) uzbudljivije je, 2) teze je, 3) nisi toliko bolji :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-15
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> #onokad si na pol ranjiv samo zato kaj koristis sjebanu distru :) ZiviJo centos 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12509088_10156439013080581_3215918272699898790_n.jpg?oh=ce1f222a734482c962bf36b317ad95fe&oe=56FF9A3A
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<jelly> Mmike: ak ti je sad jasno onda nisi dobro procitao dio di pise "server side was never implemented"
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^
<jelly> jutar
<BotaniCar> http://deathtobullshit.com/
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima MLP-a sinkanih na nas jezik ? 
<jelly> prva sezona je bila na HRT-u ali sync je srednja zalost i nisam snimao
<jelly> neka firma za prijevode je prevodila taj i jos par crtica i svi imaju tehnicke greske i recenice koje se ponavljaju dvaput.  recenice koje se ponavljaju dvaput.
<BotaniCar> :-) Onda bu mi se malac jos malo strpil' :)
<BotaniCar> Placem povremeno od smijeha kad ga kupim u vrticu, ima neku malicku ciji roditelji su stranci i jos se adaptira na nas jezik. Ona njega uci engleski, on nju naski :) Dodjem po njega, pa mi nekaj veli na pol na nasem, na pol na englestini :D
<jelly> [Close this window.  I am a racist]
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Mmike> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAH!
<Mmike> jelly: da, missed that, thnx :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj smo se svi danas zbudili na vrijeme, ha ? :D
<jelly> ne, radovi u 6 ujutro
<BotaniCar> Odma' tuzba ( osim ako su radovi kod tebe ) :)
<Mmike> jelly: si popravio dijakritike?
<nicols> jutro!
<BotaniCar> If the US government approves the plan, "then the contract between ICANN and the US government which is set to naturally expire on September 30 will just expire," Chehade said in an interview Wednesday in Washington (http://phys.org/news/2016-01-internet-cord-year.html) 
<Mmike> Djesi, deda Nikols!
<jelly> Mmike: ne, nisam još napravio ni proof of concept sa SAXom
<Mmike> opet sam se najezio
<Mmike> na jebeni sax
<Mmike> i usrani xml
<Mmike> i debilne stvari koje dumpaju podatke u xmlu
<Mmike> i onda ih imas stotine gigabajta
<Mmike> a bar trecina od toga ode na xml sranja
 * BotaniCar veselo sprema takve XML dumpove u postgres :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: that's plain wrong, imho
<jelly> zato je aplikacija baza-agnosticna
<Mmike> doduse, to je linija manjeg otpora
<Mmike> tak da, eto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: niej moja volja , i pokazalo mi se za naknadnu obradu red velicine brze od spremanja na fs
<jelly> moze se vrtit na postgresu, mssqlu, oraklu
<Mmike> jelly: nije, nego je developer razum-apatican
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak mislis - naknadnu obradu? 
<jelly> Mmike: kako kad, ovaj xml je cist ok
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-server/+bug/1018309
<Mmike> hrvojem: to je jos issue na pxcu :(
<Mmike> sad cu vidjet dal' je i na pxcu 5.6, pa cu apdejtat
 * Mmike je tak hepi sto ima frendove u strateski bitnim firmama :)
<nicols> hebalo vas ranojutarnja rasprava o sqlu i xmlu :-P
<nicols> uspavat ćete me
<Mmike> nicols: rado se switchamo na korisnost virtualnih servera :)
 * Mmike se mora opet pokrit usima, sjecam se kad je ivoks pricao kak virtualke kak super kak ovo kak ono
<Mmike> a ja sam mahao glavom
<Mmike> sad kuzim koja je to prednost
<Mmike> samo to sto ne moras cekati na usrani POST
<Mmike> je vec WIN WIN WIN
<jelly> heh, dobro jutro :-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: izbanalizirati cu do kraja: naknadna obrada je ispis u exelicu. Usporili smo cijeli sustav da bi taj dio radio brze, a jedini nacin na koji su to devovi znali napraviti je dohvat,preformatiranje i spremanje preformatiranih XMLova u bazu, kad se podaci tako dohvacaju masu je brze. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad smo spremali podatke u XML na disku onda je ispis reporta s 10000 stavki trajao ~3h, sad traje ~3m
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bilo bi ti jos brze da su na filesystemu
<Mmike> nesh tu gadno ne valja
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije. ne valja nekoliko stvari, ali se ne smijem raspisati tu. 
<Mmike> naime, postgres doduse ima xml data type, al' isti sluzi samo za validaciju 
<BotaniCar> Recimo samo da struktura baze bude prva stvar koja ne valja
<Mmike> to je inace najobicniji text
<Mmike> suludo je drzati xml u bazi 'just like that', xml data type koristis radi konverzije - recimo, storana procedura primi xml, koji je odmah i validiran, a onda radis xpath queryje (ili kakve druge transformacije) nad tim xmlom i trpas ga u bazu 'normaliziranog'
<BotaniCar> da, to je dio naknadne obrade. Velim, nisam se slobodan konkretno raspisati, a nisam u tome toliko da se usudim napisati neki genericki rant. 
<Mmike> da, al' ak imas xml u bazi
<Mmike> citanje tog xmla je sporije neg da ga citas sa filesystema
<Mmike> jer imas postgres-abrakadabra layer izmedju
<Mmike> tak da ovo sa 3h -> 3m nema apsolutno nikakve veze s tim kaj je u postgresu
<BotaniCar> citanje XML-a je dio procesa, imamo tu jos par in'n'out koraka i pokoju transformaciju 
<Mmike> (bar nebi trebalo imati)
<BotaniCar> velim ti da bi dobio zaplet crijeva da mi procitas logove :)
<BotaniCar> Al, et, nije moja zona odgovornosti, jebe mi se, u praksi je masu brze i bok 
<nicols> hebalo vas, danas su čak i ovi na #kubuntu-devel zanimljiviji od vas :)
<nicols> idem se igrat na mobitelu :-P
<BotaniCar> nicols: ne grintaj, da imam cice pustio bi me da pricam o bilo cemu :D
<nicols> ma Å¡ipak
<BotaniCar> Onda si gej :) 
<nicols> imam ja cice pa nemogu nigdje bas privat o bilo cemu :D
<nicols> hahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> :-)
<nicols> zijev :)
<BotaniCar> 319,28kn prireza na placu :D
<BotaniCar> sad znate i kolika mi je placa  :) 
<jelly> citam <fencedevice agent="fence_ipmilan" ipaddr=... i razmisljam zasto milan, milan nije slagao taj stroj...
<BotaniCar> looooooooooool
<nicols> nemam pojma koliko ti je plaća
<nicols> neznam ni Å¡to je to prirez :P
<vileni> prirezi, porezi, zarezi, narezci
 * obruT ne zna sto je to placa
<vileni> kulen, kobasica, francuska
<nicols> ahaaaaaaaaaaa
<nicols> kuleni i to
<nicols> jeste svi dobili božićnice prošli mjesec? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam ove godine dobio dvije :) 
<vileni> ja sam dobio neke ekstra novce
<vileni> neznam kako to zovu 
<nicols> u kešu, ne u k-plus kuken-u
<BotaniCar> #onokad promijenis firmu u pravom mjesecu 
<nicols> kulenu
<nicols> ekstra pare .... neznam kak meni piše na računu ..... ček
<nicols> nekakava "nagrada"
<vileni> na proslom poslu je bilo "uplata place"
<nicols> onokad ljudi počnu pisat #onokad i osatle gluparije na ircu. nije ti ovo ni tviter ni fejs :-P
<jelly> TIL ovo nije tumlbr
<BotaniCar> nicols: ti si tako outdated da su to strahi :) Ovo je kanal koji je trendsetter. Ako tu pocnemo pisati #onokad, samo cekaj kad svi pocnu ! :)
<nicols> jao :D
<dodobas> #word
<jelly> BotaniCar: a sta ako nisi u zagrebu, a, a???
<BotaniCar> jelly: kamo lijepe srece :) 
 * BotaniCar bi rado u neko manje mjesto, ali nije da ima posla okolo koji bi zadovoljio kriterije 
<jelly> prijavit se u neku pripizdinu sa 5% prireza
<BotaniCar> jelly: bed mi je kaj sam kupio nekretninu, da nisam, sad bi se mogao prijaviti kod shefice u Lipik. nema prireza, jos dobijaju neke pare jer su podrucje od posebne skrbi 
<jelly> "da, znate, sefica me izdrzava"
<BotaniCar> ma ne, mislio sam na podstanarski ugovor
<jelly> to kak ce se sefica naplatit nek bude izmedju vas
<BotaniCar> na prvo citanje si zazvucao kao rut :)
<obruT> i tak... malo offtopic rantanja :) slozio jucer novu konfiguraciju, ostavio disk, zbootao, sve radi ok osim mrezne... reko, ajd, ne budi lijen, reinstaliram ja utuntu da imam "cistu" situaciju, radi sve ok, napravim onaj prvi "update" i nakon toga mi se razj* sve zivo... jebo
<jelly> i na drugo!
<jelly> koji tuntu
<BotaniCar> obruT: jel se razjebe i ako mu velis da povuce nadogradnje tijekom instalacije ? 
<BotaniCar> meni 15.10 razjebe grafiku ( R9 290 , multimonitor ) ako ne velim da azuriranja stavi kod instalacije. 
<jelly> pff, ati
<jelly> tj. amd sorry
<BotaniCar> jelly: jebaj ga, kad sam mintal s njom, neka nvidia mi se ne bi otplatila sama :)
<obruT> tuntu 14.04
<obruT> BotaniCar: nemam obicaj to radi tijekom instalacije :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: znam da je anegdotalni dokaz, ali ja imam manje sexa ako to napravim tak' 
<jelly> e da, 14.04.3 ce sad stavit noviji kernel i ino nego sto je izvorno 14.04 stavljao
<obruT> isto je AMD u pitanju, R7
<nicols> AMD .... brrrrr
<nicols> 14.04 je obsolitan lagano :)
<obruT> nicols: zadnjih milion godina uglavnom imam AMD CPU, ovo mi je prvi put da sam na njihovoj grafickoj, u pravilu nvidije imam
<Mmike> BotaniCar: disejblan mi je FB u radno vrijeme, pa aj tu reci kad se idemo vozit? sub ili ned?
<nicols> ajde
<obruT> demit, moram sastancit...
<jelly> nicols: eh, po cemu?  To je zadnji LTS
<nicols> Mmike: kak me onda poukaš? :D
<weshmashian> ohai
<vileni> treba na otok ici
<vileni> 0% prireza
<jelly> vileni: daleko je s otoka do serverske
<nicols> jelly: pa star je i nemoćan :D
<weshmashian> treba placu na crno primat, 0% poreza i prireza
<vileni> jelly: nisam ja u serversku usao od 11. mjeseca
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: promjenio si firmu? :)
<nicols> moja serverska soba je 5 metara od mene ... zavirim jednom tjedno unutra :)
<Mmike> nicols: to je dok se jos nije disejblalo :D
<vileni> moja serverska je pretezno u irskoj
<Mmike> weshmashian: oo, ranoranioc :D
<vileni> eu-west-1
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, danas jos i kasnim!
<nicols> vileni: onda baš i nije tvoja  .... "moja" je ona u koju ja smijem sa šerafcigerom uć, i gdje znam točno koji kabl je za što :)
<weshmashian> jel' se racuna kao "moja" ako mogu poslat ljude koji to rade u istu?
<nicols> NE!
<nicols> :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/101-nezaboravna-sisa-18/868312.aspx
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: formalno samo, imali smo rebranding. Poslijedicno, mogli su mi 2x ( jednom na racun stare, jednom na racun nove firme) dati onu neoporezivu paru
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u subotu sam u IKEA-i trazim neke ku*ce za sestru ( NE DOSLOVNO !! ) , u nedjelju bi mogli, ako me zena ne zaposli :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: oooh
<vileni> a sto se svi trude dati samo neoporezive
<BotaniCar> o ovom drugom nesm'em pricat vileni , logira se :) 
<weshmashian> da ne plate porez? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad cete u ikeju, mogli bi i mi! ides s detetom, ili?
<vileni> weshmashian: pa sto je malo poreza, nije to nikog ubilo
<vileni> osim al caponea
<BotaniCar> Mmike: izgleda da idemo svi troje,da. Sestra mi je trudna do zuba pa me salje da obavim nesto o cemu ce mi direktivu tek dostaviti :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji dandob?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Sutra, ako se nish ne sjebe. Moram odzonglirati i jos 2 socijalne kave ( kumovi i frendovi), pa ne znam kad sutra .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ocete nas i vi istrpit' na kavi, dodjemo mi do vas :)
<weshmashian> vileni: eh, detalji. sto manje poreza platis to ti vise ostane da ukr..erm..prenamjenis
<Mmike> BotaniCar: KADA sutra
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dandob = doba dana :)
<BotaniCar> "Moram odzonglirati i jos 2 socijalne kave ( kumovi i frendovi), pa ne znam kad sutra .. " aka , reci ka bi najmanje smetali, pa cu pitat' zenu jel moze :)
<nicols> jutjub mi baca er 502
<nicols> jel to samo meni ili ? :D
<jelly> > ( NE DOSLOVNO !! ) , > trudna do zuba # dakle te rekvizite je vec pribavila
<BotaniCar> jelly: flawless logic ! :) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJI4J92Btis
<datase> YouTube: Raumpatrouille. Episode 1 "Angriff aus dem All" (English subtitles) - 0:58:40 - 24868 views - 118 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma kad ste u ikeji
<vileni> ikea je najbolja kad pustis zene unutra i sjednes na unlimited kavu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa znas da , kao muskarac, imam pravo samo odklimati glavom kad supruga slozi plan dana. Ne znam nish. Imam samo popis obaveza bez kronologije :)
<dodobas> e to s kronologijom je problem ... :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> nikad nisam uspjesno 'odradio kronoloski' iako sam sve s popisa napravio ...
<nicols> papučari :-P
<Mmike> lazov :)
<Mmike> takva steta sto T520 nema USB3 port
 * ivoks primjecuje kako ga Mmike smatra bogom :)
<Mmike> mislim da se u psihologiji ovo zove 'severse lack of self-confidence' :)
<Mmike> severe, stovise :)
<Mmike> ivoks: tvoji buraz i sestra su stariji ili mladji od tebe?
<ivoks> mladji
<Mmike> ti si glavni buraz? :)
<Mmike> btw, ima serija, zove se the goldbergs
<Mmike> preporucam :)
<Mmike> cak i onima bez dece :)
<ivoks> ovo je bio vrlo produktivan tjedan
<ivoks> sve moje ideje su prihvacene :]
<ivoks> 16.04 ce imati izvrstan, ali *izvrstan* maas i izvrstan juju
<dodobas> ivoks: hoce li ga ti developat ?
<ivoks> ja ne
<ivoks> ima puno pametnijih ljudi od mene za to
<ivoks> ja cu samo davati feature requests :)
<dodobas> a nista onda ... 20.04 ... mozda...
<Mmike> ivoks: jesu odustali od mongodba?
 * Mmike hides
<dodobas> ma pricam glupsti... tada ce ubuntu biti rolling release distra ...
<Mmike> ljuste mi se kozice
<Mmike> dva dana perem ruke na sudje
<Mmike> sudje na ruke
<Mmike> i eto mi sad na
<ivoks> i meni se ljusti koza
<ivoks> izgorio sam ovdje na suncu
<ivoks> u biti, idem jos malo sunca uloviti...
<SilverSpace> kaj je je ovo odlicno izgleda http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/hyundai-santa-cruz-ide-u-proizvodnju/868221.aspx
<Mmike> idem van
<Mmike> crko bojler
<Mmike> zima je
<BotaniCar> Koliko vam, ako imate prosjek, neki dedicirani linux aplikacijski server ima aktivnih servisa ? Meni bude izmedju 200 i 300. Nemam nikakav issue, samo radoznalost
<vileni> tu negdje isto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj opet :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma da
<Mmike> doso covjek ocistit
<Mmike> stara zabrijala, nije ga cistila 5 godina
<Mmike> pa sam oso u obliznju birtiju na 
<Mmike> sok
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak mislis - 200 servisa?
<Mmike> servisa ili procesa?
<BotaniCar> Procesa, hvala !!
<Mmike> eto moj neki server s postgresom i web aplikacijom tulavom ima ravno 6 servisa
<Mmike> kakvih 200
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> da, taj stroj konkretno ima 101 proces sad
<BotaniCar> Ijuf, 2-3x manje nego moj :) 
<Mmike> pa, trenutno nema korisnika na sajtu :)
<Mmike> pa imam 3 postsgres procesa i 4 apache procesa :)
<Mmike> ti valjda imas 100 korisnika pa imas 200 ekstraprocesa
<Mmike> ili sto vec
<Mmike> eo, mail server di je i webmail i hrpa sranja s antivirusima i anti spamovima i antibebipilulama ima 226 procesa
<BotaniCar> ma jok, ovo su backend serveri s 1-5 konekcija s frontendom, u ovom trenutku. Morati cu se pozabaviti trimanjem sranja. Ako se uhvati vremena, moram se poigrati s ovim unikernel sranjima, izgleda obecavajuce. 
<Mmike> root@poscer:~# ps -ef | awk '{print $8}' | sort | uniq -c |wc -l
<Mmike> 120
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema smisla, if it's good enough for p0rn, it's good for you
<Mmike> em ti
<Mmike> nisam nego sjeo i zove bojlerator da je gotov
<Mmike> pa kad prije
<Mmike>  brb
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pardon, nisam skuzio, kaj nema smisla, a dobro je pornjavatorima ?
<dodobas> pa zbilja ... uwsgi je cudo ... moze i php vrtit :)
<vileni> Mmike: si vidio onaj xkcd? :)
<Mmike> http://www.explainxkcd.com/
<Mmike> ovaj? :)
<BotaniCar> najjaci xkcd ! :) 
<vileni> quadcopter?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj opet
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> vileni: daj opet
<BotaniCar> lol
<vileni> http://xkcd.com/1629/
<vileni> http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1629
<vileni> eto ti oba :D
<Mmike> vileni: da, vidio :D
<vileni> pokazao kolegi, nije nista komentirao :)
<Mmike> mozda ne kuzi :D
<Mmike> jesi mu poslao i obkjasnjenje? :D
<vileni> Mmike: vise se cinilo kao da ga traume neke sprijecavaju :)
<BotaniCar> Nasao sam si fotelju! http://tinyurl.com/h5v477u , jel uvozio tko namjestaj ? 
<rut> di ste buntaci
<nicols> jel netko koristi racktables?
<SilverSpace> zjevvv
<Mmike> nicols: ne, ja povremeno ebtables i iptables
<nicols> http://racktables.org/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tuntor podrzava ebtablese ? 
<nicols> zašto se svi čude (ko pura dreku) kad dođu kod mene na kavu pa vide da koristimo najobičnije drvene olovke? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nije li to kernel-related?
<BotaniCar> nicols: imam isti "problem", imam na stolu pernicu s , zamisli, olovkama s gumicom :)
<Mmike> nicols: zato kaj ste old school? :)
<Mmike> nicols: e!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: parcijalno, centos ima ebtablese , ali ih jos ne defaultaju 
<Mmike> nicols: moram u srijedu u karlovac po neki mobitel! Ocemo rucat skupa?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj to znaci, ne defaultaju ih?
<BotaniCar> po defaultu jos radis s iptablesima kad nesto radis
<Mmike> ne kontam
<Mmike> iptables != ebtables
<Mmike> iptablesi su za tcpip stack, ebtablesi su za ethernet
<Mmike> 'ono sto dodje ispod IPja'
<Mmike> ak mislis na to da userland toolsi nisu instlairani po defaultu, nisu nit na ubuntuu
<Mmike> al' mislim da nisu nit iptablesi
<Mmike> da ih moras apt-getnit
<BotaniCar> da, to sam mislio
<nicols> imamo i ovakvu Å¡iljarku: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201447990678
<Mmike> nisi bas to tak ispricao :)
<nicols> tak je dobra da sam jednu i za doma uzeo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za to se mogu samo ispricati
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je glupo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mosh se zahvaliti! :)
<Mmike> nicols: to sam j aimao k'o klinac, i onda kad sam malo narastao nisam to nikad vise htio kupit jer bih za sat-dva ostao bez olovaka
<BotaniCar> Mogu se zahvaliti za tvoj napor, a moram se ispricati za svoju nejasnost
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to ti fotelja za posao :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nene, zahvalis se sto te trpimo :) tak ja zeni velim, ne kazem 'sorry sto sam sjebao' nego 'hvala sto ne popizdis odmah i jako i sto me trpis i balbla'
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: za citaonicu doma :) Kaj ce mi takav tron na poslu :) Kaj nije guba, za te novce kod nas dobijem neku od krpe
<Mmike> more appealing je kad se zahvalis nego kad se ispricas
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj me primi za sisu kad se opet vidimo, mozda te to sprijeci da komunikaciju sa mnom usporedjujes s komunikacijom koju imas s suprugom :) ( point taken )
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne svida mi se nema obarajuci naslon 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: domisljato ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: hvala sto mi dopustas da te drzim za sisu
<Mmike> iako ih nemas
<Mmike> budem ja i zebe
<Mmike> sebe
<jelly> popunjavao eurojackpot malo prije
<jelly> .dice 5d45, 2d10
<jelly> .dice 5d45
<datase> jelly: 40, 33, 18, 14, and 19
<jelly> .dice 2d10
<datase> jelly: 2 and 9
<Mmike> jelly: bravo
<Mmike> ja imam pitonusu svoju
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~/work/python> ./lutrija.py 5 50; ./lutrija.py 2 10
<Mmike> Za igrati:  [2, 20, 24, 41, 45]
<Mmike> Za igrati:  [3, 5]
<Mmike> jelly: thnx na pocketniku
<Mmike> btrw, skuzio sam da imam neki cudan bug u mozgu ili di vec
<Mmike> naime, ugodno mi je pricati sa sluzbama za korisnike
<vileni> thats not a bug
<Mmike> sad sam zvao zenu u vipnet d ami nesh objasni i skroz mi je kul bilo
<Mmike> pre cudno
<vileni> thats a superpower
<Mmike> vileni: velis, to je GENERAL PRODUCTION FLAW
<Mmike> hahah :)
<vileni> ja mrzim pricati opcenito
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> ali onako kronicno, nisam kupio laptop jos jer mi se neda zvati za oglas
<BotaniCar> vileni: ++++ za ovo, meni se ne da neke stvari prodavati naa njuskalu jer mi se ne prica s ovima kaj ce me nazvati :)
<Mmike> vileni: pa posalji mejl :D
<jelly> vileni: joj jebote, ja sam dole morao lika dva sata slusati kad sam kupovao laptop
<jelly> melje li ga melje, a meni treba vremena na 3 laptopa isprobati dal sve radi na linuxima
<jelly> al simpatican, saznao sve o biznisu i kak je razbio auto (to je prvi rezultat kad mu guglas ime)
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa ti isto
<jelly> i sad razmisljam uzet jos X220 jer je manji od T420s :-)
<vileni> *to
<vileni> jelly: kupi i meni jedan
<vileni> pa ti dam pare na kavi
<vileni> :)
<jelly> ili mozda cekat X260 ili retro ako ga naprave ove godine
<vileni> jelly: a tvoj je 420s?
<jelly> da
<vileni> pa taj je ok
<vileni> onaj obicni je predebel
<jelly> za kauc mi je prevelik
<jelly> ne pretezak, prevelik
<vileni> tezina je ispod 2kg?
<jelly> da, cca 1.5
<vileni> uf
<vileni> a rezolucija?
<jelly> Configured system weight: 6-cell: Starting at 1.67kg 
<jelly> 1600x900 
<jelly> rezolucija je super.
<vileni> pa da, fini je to stroj
<jelly> jeste, skroz sam zadovoljan
<jelly> i stalno zaboravljam da imam i vise memorije i ssda i brzi cpu nego na desktopu doma pa radim na desktopu
<vileni> hehe
<vileni> kad sam zadnje imao svoj laptop, situacija je bila podjednaka
<vileni> i5/16gb vs fx8300/16gb
<vileni> ali laptop je imao ssd
<Mmike> idite vrit
<Mmike> sad sam i ja gledao laptope
<Mmike> iako mi ne treba novi
<Mmike> doduse, W520 bi dobro dosao, pa da se rjesim ovog T520...
<Mmike> vileni, jelly : http://www.oldcomputers.net/ibm-thinkpad.html
<Mmike> Thinkpad 750
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/atraktivacom/videos/967219176702430/ # Baka Kata freestyle-om barata!
<Mmike> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_750P
<vileni> Mmike: sa takvog slicnog sam spasavao podatke
<vileni> mozda jos stariji
<vileni> vrtio je dos i mislim wordstar ili tako nesto
<vileni> lik ga je koristio 15 godina kao jedini komp
<vileni> mislim da sam ga rjesavao prije cca 4-5 godina
<Mmike> ides
<vileni> uglavnom, treba izvuci podatke van na novi laptop, floppy ne radi, disk ima proprietary konektor, nema etherneta, nema modema
<Mmike> ima rs232
<Mmike> null modem kabln?
<Mmike> linux turnes gore!
<vileni> da, na kraju je bio ili lpt ili rs232
<vileni> i norton commander mislim
<vileni> a covjek ima mozda 4-5mb podataka gore na disku
<vileni> (od ukupno 10mb)
<vileni> sve sto je ikad natipkao
<vileni> trebalo mi 2 dana da to prebacim
<obruT> ma kakav rs232 ... od -x /dev/sda ,  a na drugom laptopu upaljen webcam i ocr i skripta koja ce to ubinarit :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> ali kako da butas linux na tom laptopu
<obruT> hmm, da :) zaboravljam da neki ljudi nemaju linux na kompovima ;)
<vileni> napisah gore, dos + wordstar (ako se tako zvao program) :)
<obruT> e da, wordstar :)
<vileni> i kako je floppy bio pokvaren, bio sam ogranicen na programe koji su na laptopu
<vileni> onda dok sam nasao nc
<vileni> i da ima opciju prijenosa preko null modema
<vileni> pa naci drugi stroj koji uopce ima rs232
<obruT> nc je zakon... dn i sto... dn je imao i preko null modema, a i preko paralelnog porta
<vileni> pa na njega sloziti nc
<vileni> sam prijenos podataka je bio mozda 2-3h
<vileni> ali dok sam nasao sve sto mi treba da spojim to
<vileni> i onda iskopiras to sve na neki genericki lowend plasticni laptop 
<vileni> koji doduse ima warp performanse u odnosu na ovaj stari ibm
<SilverSpace> sve kaj sam platio paypal ide u jednu mail mapu i strah me je pogledati koliko sam toga tam zbuksao 
<BotaniCar> Joj, kak mrzim migrirati nesto vazno s smeca na smece :) 
<BotaniCar> ( gdje je smece hardver , a nesto vazno podaci )
<SilverSpace> lol http://vijestigorila.jutarnji.hr/galerije-fotki/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/rjesenje1.jpg
<SilverSpace> topla voda
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/WeRaveYou/videos/998488640215231/ #Drz'te mi pivo, kraj je radnog tjedna, moram da plesem ! 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3WnQ246f1g
<datase> YouTube: EMS Cup Nicole Frýbortová krasojízda 11402149 981992018532060 1445297310 n - 0:05:46 - 1744121 views - 3339 likes / 71 dislikes
<SilverSpace> cura vozi ko velika
<jelly> Mmike: hm, 386SL, to bi moglo vrtit Linx 2.4
<jelly> Linux, cak
<Mmike> ln1XZ
<vileni> Mmike: kad cemo na hamburgere
<nicols> zijev
<Mmike> vileni, e, nemam pojma, ovih dana?
<Mmike> imam sad sastanak za pol sata
<Mmike> i onda veceru neku
<Mmike> a onda dete cuvam
<Mmike> tak da nemrem danas
<vileni> Mmike: ok
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzLMu6Kqjt4
<datase> YouTube: Star Wars 7  The Force Awakens Soundtrack  Theme Song By Charly Jouglet - 0:06:56 - 285012 views - 1361 likes / 42 dislikes
<tonil> dobra vecer
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FsrgJ66wUw&feature=youtu.be&t=14m11s
<datase> YouTube: Croatia :: Mate Rimac - Rimac Automobili - Electric Car Startups - Jan 11 2016 - 0:32:07 - 7830 views - 120 likes / 6 dislikes
<tonil> ocekujem komentare
<tonil> na stanfordu je odrzao predavanje
<tonil> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/61/7a/80/617a803f36da06c30d3e2bb15af7ac2b.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-16
<nicols> zijev
<tonil> Pecao Bosanac ribe i uhvati on zlatnu ribicu.
<tonil>  
<tonil> Ribica ga zamoli da je pusti pa da će mu ispuniti jednu želju.
<tonil>  
<tonil> Bosanac pristane i zatraži od ribice da učini da postane princom.
<tonil>  
<tonil> Ribica pristane.
<tonil>  
<tonil> Bosanac zaspi i odjednom čuje kako ga netko budi : "Ferdinande, Ferdinande, ustani, danas ideš u Sarajevo!"
<tonil>  
<tonil> oh crap
<tonil> nevermind
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4pWe1mLtGY
<datase> YouTube: Tihomir Orešković zove Željka Keruma - U zdrav mozak - 0:06:13 - 123715 views - 467 likes / 18 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> nekak mi se cini da je prva sezona Farga bila bolja
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<vileni> SilverSpace: jesi do kraja pogledao?
<Vlado9A3CY> stara kanta (lubuntu 14.04) radi bez greske nakon updatea os-a starog vise od godinu dana :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ovaj lubuntu i nije tako los :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY: objasni to obruTu malo, on svaki put kad radi update potrga sve :)
<Vlado9A3CY> lol Mmike :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, imao sam stari najstariji pc gdje sam imao HD na kojem je bio arch based manjaro linux, ali, imao sam i HD na koji sam instalirao lubuntu 14.04 pred vise od godinu dana i taj sam HD sada ponovo stavio u taj pc... napravio update, rebootao i sve sljaka :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda obruT kod updatea stisne neku krivu tipku :D
<dodobas> a da ... mora bit 'Return' ... nema sto drugo bit :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<nicols> gle.... ljudi!
<nicols> (ili se barem volim zavaravati da su ljudi s druge strane irca :D)
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio nicols :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mir s tobom :)
<nicols> zijev
<vileni> nicols: znas da jesu, vidio si neke :P
<vileni> jel trosi tko ansible?
<nicols> samo neke
<nicols> :)
<nicols> namjeravam se s tim pozabavit kad-tad
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: bila je neka priča o ansible na #razmjenavjestina nedavno, mislim da je Mmike imao svoj doprinos
<nicols> a jel tko treši scifi?
<vileni> scifi?
<nicols> troši :)
<vileni> tresti
<vileni> :)
<vileni> sto je #razmjenavjestina?
<nicols> vileni: http://www.ubuntunet.net/sites/default/files/magalhaesl.pdf
<nicols> #onokad se netko razbacuje tagovima :)
<nicols> hebate led! nije tag nego irc kanal :)
<vileni> haha
<nicols> http://www.razmjenavjestina.org/
<vileni> ovaj scifi zvuci zanimljivo po opisu
<nicols> jel zna netko za nešto slično a da je free & open source?
<nicols> čeka me montaža 50-ak ap-ova u jednoj zgradi, vjerojatno u drugom mjesecu
<vileni> ovo nije free?
<nicols> je
<nicols> ali velim, ako postoji još kakva alternativa, pa da isprobam
<vileni> meni se jako svidja unifi zbog njihovog kontrolera
<nicols> da, ali to je "kontroler"
<vileni> tj ubnt ubiquiti
<vileni> ili kako vec
<vileni> uglavnom, sigurno si vise proucio o tome, jel bi to bilo production ready?
<nicols> neznam. probat ću sigurno u slijedećih 2-3 tjedna pa ti javim. sad sam u fazi čitanja dokumentacije PRIJE prve instalacije
<vileni> i jel ima engleska verzija? :)
<nicols> ima, pomješana sa malo španjolskog
<nicols> unifi 
<nicols> unifi controller je dobar za konfiguraciju, ali live management je - nula bodova
<nicols> posebno bilo kakva automatizacija
<vileni> nicols: ovo? http://openwisp.org/index.html
<vileni> unifi je kao apple u svijetu enterprise wirelessa :)
<vileni> ovaj openwisp ima pod news vijest iz 2012, ali na githubu su jos aktivni
<nicols> unifije ću ja montirat ali ću ih satrat na openwrt
<nicols> openwisp sam stavio na listu ali vidim da sam mu zbog nećeg dao bitno lošiju ocjenu nego scifiju
<nicols> e sad, gdje sam to zapisao? :)
<vileni> neznam, ali ako nadjes posalji :) ja odoh na palacinke
<jelly> BotaniCar: rebootat cu znc masinu, ima dosta zakrpi
<Mmike> vileni, ja trosio ansible, zakai?
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiATpTX4VJs
<datase> YouTube: How a Black Hole Would Kill You - 0:03:10 - 406092 views - 3107 likes / 176 dislikes
<tonil> http://www.jutarnji.hr/specijalce-odao-raskalasen-zivot/1499421/
<jelly> tak im i treba kad su bedasti
<tonil> :D
<tonil> jelly, sa drugog kanala komentar "pouka.. sve u BTC oprat, ulozit, ponovo oprat, i lagano trošit"
<vileni> Mmike: pa tako, pokusavam se snaci u njemu
<SilverSpace> oh odoh spat
<SilverSpace> vileni: nisam 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-17
<vileni> jutar
<SilverSpace> opet
<SilverSpace> jutro
<nicols> jutro!
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> grrrrr
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/majstor-se-parkirao-nasred-skijalista-komedija-na-platku---molimo-vlasnika-vozila-bmw-da-ukloni-automobil-sa-skijaske-staze-/1500293/
<obruT> ne znam sto se cude, s bmw-om smijes parkirat bilo gdje
<obruT> a da su pravi, iskopali bi oko auta jarak da se ovaj ne moze maknut bez zvanja vucne sluzbe
<obruT> ili zabarikadiras auto sa 20 snjegovica okolo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ekipa ga je trebala zatrpati i border skakaonicu napraviti
<SilverSpace> jebem se danas cijeli dan sa Arduino malo radi malo ne jeb ti libove 
<obruT> slazes nesto konkretno ?
<obruT> ja sam svoj ponio kad sam isao kod staraca, na kraju se nisam stigao pozabavit
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma imm DHT11 sensors 
<SilverSpace> po netu ima svasta
<SilverSpace> cekam nokia lcd 
<SilverSpace> hm mislim da mi pregorio otpornik
<SilverSpace> radi i bez njega
<obruT> mislim da cu napisati svoj dokument "zasto linux nije spreman za desktop"
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> kak nije
<SilverSpace> u 90% bar je 
<obruT> pa da, al zbog tih 10% izgubis zivaca i vremena
<obruT> a OS developeri fakat nemaju kompas... izgubljeni totalno
<obruT> recimo, ne kuzim koji kua su maknutli na gnome terminalu postavljanje tab titla... apsoultno ne mogu shvatit zasto im je smetao taj feature
<SilverSpace> e da 
<obruT> sad opet kao i 1998. moram izvodit voodoo magije za postavljanje tog titla kak sam nekad postavljao na xtermu
<SilverSpace> ima toga jos
<SilverSpace> sarma se kuha
<SilverSpace> mirise cijeli stan necu moci spvati 
<SilverSpace> vec sam sad gladan
<obruT> sarma !?! :P
<SilverSpace> maznut cu jednu za dorucak
<obruT> znas da to ne smijes
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma jebe mi se
<obruT> ja se najeo krumpira iz pecnice i kiselog zelja
<SilverSpace> ne bu mi nis od jedne sarme poslje toga postim tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> jos mi i multimetar crko danas
<obruT> otiso sam na #gnome popljuvat ekipu
<obruT> nabijem ih
<obruT> fakat nema razloga za micanje funkcionalnosti koja je radila sasma ok
<obruT> a i neke linux pizdarije mi vec idu na jetra, samo ne znam na sto bi se maknuo... freebsd je najblizi, ali mi jos uvijek fale neke stvari :P
<obruT> mozda bih trebao odustat od tehnike, ici cuvat ovce na brdo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: e to 
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> obruT, kak nemres postavit titl?
<Mmike> http://betanews.com/2016/01/13/att-chooses-ubuntu-linux-instead-of-microsoft-windows/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-09
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<dodobas> vjerovali li ili ne ... za sada je moja potraga za distribucijom stala na debian-testing ...
<obruT> sretno ti bilo :)
<dodobas> manjaro ... radi ok, poznata archlinux okolina, ali tu i tamo se nesto cudno dogodi
 * Mmike je propustio
<Mmike> zakaj debian-testing?
<dodobas> opensuse leap ... nije za mene, previse je one-click install ... osjecaj je kao da sam na windowsima
<Mmike> tj, kaj fali archu? :)
<obruT> dodobas: da li te taj one-click instal ogranicava u bilo cemu ?
<dodobas> elementary os ... spolirano, ali je na ubuntu
<dodobas> solus-project ... zanimljivo ... ali i tako korisim i3 ... Budgie je zgodan, ali nije to to :)
<dodobas> obruT: pa ne ... ali ne zelim tako instaliravat softver ... ko da sam na windowsima ... ili je u repozitoriju ili ne postoji ...
<dodobas> a i community mu je slab ... kao postje neki user repositoriji koje mozes dodati ... ali pola toga ne radi...
<Mmike> dodobas, koji problem pokusavas rjesiti?
<dodobas> Mmike: odi citaj log ... :P
<Mmike> a daj
<Mmike> tl'dr :)
<obruT> dodobas: cek, na tom opensuseu softver nije iz repoa ?
<dodobas> obruT: je, ali ne izdisaju je ... malo je 3rd party providera koji ce napraviti paket za opensuse
<dodobas> Mmike: trazim development okolinu ... nije da archlinux ne valja, nego trazim nesto sto bi ga moglo potencijalno zamjeniti
<Mmike> sto debian-testing ima a arch nema?
<Mmike> (osim boljeg paketnog sustava :D :D )
<dodobas> cini se da trazim nesto sto treba malo tweekati ... jer jednom kad si poslozim da mi sve radi kako ocekujem, onda je tako svejedno sto koristim
<dodobas> Mmike: archlinux ima dobar peketni sustav ... pogotovo ako uzmes u obzir AUR ... (user repoe) gdje ces naci paket ... nekoliko sati nakon sto netko napravi novi release ...
<dodobas> jel imas na ubuntu nesto sto bi ti pretrazilo sve PPA .. pa ih rankalo prema popularnosti ?
<Mmike> a kako se mjeri popularnost?
<Mmike> po tome koliko je puta paket instaliran?
<dodobas> useri glasaju ...
<Mmike> ili po tome kako je netko negdje kliknuo i rekao 'ovo je kul'?
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne vidim kako je to relevantno :)
<Mmike> naime, od 100k usera samo njih 2k ce kliknut
<Mmike> oni ostali mozda koriste nesto drugo
<dodobas> pa relevantno je kad imas nekoliko slicnih paketa ... pogotovo ako gledas na PPA kao namespace za neki paket ...
<Mmike> doduse, arch je to, pa je tih 2k valjda 80% korisnika
<Mmike> i dalje ne kuzim koji problem rjesavas
<Mmike> kad velis 'dev okolina', kaj to debian ima a arch nema?
<dodobas> Mmike: ne mozes tako usporedjivati ... ne kupujes banane u trgovini ...
<Mmike> pa rekao si da ti je debian-testing izbor
<dodobas> dosao sam u fazu da vise niti ne znam da korisim archlinux ... sto je dobar znak za neku promjenu :)
<dodobas> je... od ovih koje sam prije nabrojao ... za sad je debian-testing ... 
<Mmike> e, zakaj to a ne arch?
<dodobas> zato
<Mmike> aha, kuzim
<Mmike> k'o zena u PMSu :)
<dodobas> Mmike: napisao sam sve ... ako je tabi problem citati ... i mozes samo razumjeti TLDR summary ... odi pitaj google 
<dodobas> https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=hr&q=why+debian+and+not+archlinux :P
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> dodobas, nisi napiosa nist :) tj, mozda jesi prije, al' neda mi se to traziti po logovima
<Mmike> nvm 
<obruT> Mmike: pusti ga, filozofira bezveze, umjesto da prihvati neminovno i fino instalira (kojivec)ubuntu :)
<obruT> kad tad ce shvatit: ako ne mozes da ih pobedis, ti im se pridruzi :)
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> tak sam ja preso na systemd
<Mmike> tj, budem :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: jedna za tebe https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1tj2nuW8AAoJMw.jpg :)
<Mmike> idem u birtiju, struje mi nestalo
<obruT> SilverSpace: malo mi je tanasno to :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva sad struja
<SilverSpace> obruT: jebga plitvice :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: inace, onaj veliki plitvicki slap je jednom ispenjan, davno, mislim da u osamdesetima... smrzo se i ekipa popela
<SilverSpace> jucer slikano 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1q3wXUXUAEe9ZE.jpg
<SilverSpace> korana
<SilverSpace> jucer
<obruT> sunce im...
<obruT> bio sam bas tu na kupalistu za Bozic, smrzlo se sastrane pa sam stajao (oprezno) na ledu
<obruT> vidim sad se jebeno smrzlo
<SilverSpace> da debelo 
<obruT> tam negdje dok sam studiro se jednom isto full smrzlo pa smo stavili stol i stolice na sred rijeke i kartali :)
<obruT> a u osnovnjaku sam prehodo od kupalista parstometara uzvodno...
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1pzTL0WEAA-bh3.jpg
<SilverSpace> kuhaju vino
<obruT> bas me zanima kakvi su slapovi u Rastokama... volio bih ispenjati neki :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1p48DUWgAIhXBE.jpg
<SilverSpace> mozda lika i znas
<obruT> znam :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1o_t9IW8AEZ4hu.jpg
<SilverSpace> jucer sve slikano 
<obruT> jebemu, a u cetvrtak/petak zatopljenje, jos ce se sranje otopit
<obruT> da bar do vikenda izdrzi...
<obruT> al nist, icemo u alpe...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jebes led
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1t6ERuXgAECnXH.jpg
<obruT> nemoj tako :) jedva smo docekali da se smrzne nesto, prosle godine ispenjao 0 slapova
<obruT> godine -> zime
<SilverSpace> Kako pametan Hrvat zove glupog Hrvata?
<SilverSpace> Telefonom iz inozemstva.
<SilverSpace> 0 replies 1 proslijeđeni tweet 4 korisnika označavaju da im se sviđa
<SilverSpace> ￼kita
<SilverSpace> jebes zimu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jel se ircanje iz inozemstva isto prihvaca ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> slovenija nije inozemstvo, obruT 
<obruT> jelly: :P
<obruT> hrvaski hudic !
<Mmike> najlijepse je imati stare distre
<Mmike> ubuntu 12.04, recimo
<Mmike> nema apdejta opce :)D
<obruT> Mmike: nadje se i takvih :P al ovaj tjedan jedna ide pa-pa :)
<dodobas> Mmike: samo prihvati da je to jedan od mojih quirkova ... konstantna potraga za svetom distribucijom :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ma sve 5, tak i mene fontovi zivciraju pa eto :)
<dodobas> znas ono... cisto, iskonsko, slobodno ... ovi ubuntu je taki hipsteraj ..
<Mmike> samo sam htio probati skuziti o cem se radi
<Mmike> ma ubuntu je totalno kul
<Mmike> naravno da ima sranja, i istina je da se laganica pretvara u windoze, al' s obzirom na target audience, jbg
<Mmike> iako, daaaaaaaaaaleko je jos od windoza
<Mmike> tak da, eto
<Mmike> sad cu ja fino na 16.04
<Mmike> pa sam 2-3 godine miran :D
<CrazyLemon> http://flashbak.com/yugoslavian-computer-magazine-cover-girls-of-the-1980s-90s-370271/
<Mmike> ae :)
<obruT> dodobas: sto se utuntua tice, samo instaliras neku varijaciju (mate ili sto vec) i nemas uopce feeeling da si na ubuntuu :) ove pizdarije ispod se ionako razmnozavaju po svim distrama
<obruT> a ako hoces cisto/iskonsko/slobodno, uvijek mozes na GNU/Hurd preci :)
<obruT> iako, mislim da je neki BSD bolje rjesenje od Hurda :)
<rut> :)
<jelly> CrazyLemon: fantasticni primjeri za http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Male_gaze
<obruT> na radiju upravo prigodna pjesma.... tell me why... I don't like monday...
<Mmike> obruT: i ja to slusam :D :D :D
<Mmike> obruT: koja je sad ,koja je sad?
<obruT> peppersi :)
<obruT> by the way ili kak se zove ta stvar uopce ?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> nismo na istom radiju :D
<obruT> upravo pocinje offspring, self esteem (ak se zove tako, nisam ih slusao od faksa)
<Mmike> ovdje neki fejkt hop-cup, eminem ili nesto
<Mmike> cek, soundcloudam
<Mmike> lol, WillSmith - Gettin' Jiggy Wit it
<dodobas> obruT: jednom ubuntu, nikad vise ubuntu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj fali unityu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa ne vrti se na MIR display serveru ... za pocetak :)
<SilverSpace> kaj tak mir jos postoji
<dodobas> #ono ... idem na FOSDEM2017 i tetovirat cu si debian :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: probusi i pimpek onda :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma e, pa da ga moram vadit na svakom detektoru metala ...
<Mmike> dodobas: kakav mir? :)
<vileni> svemirska postaja mir
<obruT> kakav mir, kakav ISS... to su price za malu djecu... sad jos recite da je zemlja okrugla
<jelly> da je zemlja okrugla, di bi joj bio kraj
<rut> di je muffin .. jel on ziv ?
<rut> obrut jesi uzeo onaj AT switch ?
<obruT> jesam
<obruT> iskonfigurirao osnovne stvari neki dan i nisam jos isprobo...
<rut> i . nije jos riknuo ?
<obruT> za sad nije :) ali je ugasen :)
<rut> aaa .. moj je riknio .. AT .. HP se drzi 
<obruT> cek, koliko star ?
<rut_> star .. sam dragi bog zna
<obruT> btw. cini se da sam ga uspjesno iskonfiguriro da mu management bude na nekom lijevom vlanu, ne na defaultnom... tako da ono, do managementa mozes doci samo na konkretnom fizickom portu .... (mislim da je to tebe mucilo kod tog modela ?)
<jelly> muci ga i network link
<obruT> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/ 
<jelly> ava ava ava
<Mmike> dodobas: e, i?
<dodobas> Mmike: e i kontekst
<Mmike> aha, "NE vrti se"
<Mmike> ok :)
<dodobas> cini se da vecina novih distribucija gradi neki svoj DE ... Budgie, Deepin, Elementary OS, ..
<rut_> je .. kod mene je bio taj problem sa vlanom . tj ne .. mucilo me to sto ima trunk grupe po 4 porta .. pa mi 3 porta bezveze u zraku vise
<rut_> neznam vise .. al za ove grupe znam da da su mi 3 porta bila neiskoristena posto ima te glupe trunk grupe .. bezveze
<rut_> jel ima varnish 4 za debian weezy ?
<jelly> za wheezy nema nista
<rut_> nasao :)
<jelly> di
<rut_> https://repo.varnish-cache.org/debian/dists/wheezy/
<jelly> da
<jelly> ha*
<rut_> odmah da to updejtam 
<rut_> eto ga .. 4.1 
<Mmike> 🙇  <- jel' vidi ovo tko ispravno?
<Mmike> tj, bolje, jel' ne vidi ovo tko? :D
<CrazyLemon> headbang?
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam jel ispravno, al izgleda kao... lik koji se muci nad necim na stolu?
<Mmike> znaci, vidis
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> ne znam sta vidim :-)
<Mmike> ma, vidis nest :)
<Mmike> ja ne vidim nist :)
<Mmike> trusty, jbemu
<rut_> ja nevidim .. vidim zbrljotinu 
<jelly> Mmike: hexchat ftw
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> mislim da je do fonta
<Mmike> a i da, moram ditchat xchat i prec na hexchat
<Mmike> ili weechat
<Mmike> ili tak nest
<jelly> xchat je isto ok
<jelly> Mmike: ak nemas, instaliraj si Symbola font
<jelly> taj ima sve te pizdarije
<Mmike> nema taj paket za trusty :D
<jelly> onda skini upstream i odzipaj u ~/.fonts/
<dodobas> Mmike: BTC opet raste, ti si bogat covjek :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ne spominji :)
<Mmike> jelly, u biti, da!
<jelly> .symbola
<datase> mkdir -p ~/.fonts;cd ~/.fonts/;wget http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/Symbola.zip;unzip Sym*.zip
<jelly> Mmike: ^^
<vileni> https://www.links.hr/hr/ssd-240-0-gb-western-digital-green-wds240g1g0a-sata-3-2-5-540-465-mb-s-051400444
<vileni> sad imaju i green ssd
<jelly> TLC
<jelly> skupo
<vileni> jelly: sto te muci kod tlc, brzina ili trajnost?
<jelly> ne muči me ništa, samo velim da je relativno skupo
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Natalie Merchant - Space Oddity
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<jelly> hell o Vlad o
<Vlado9A> ;)
<hrvojem> Mmike, jeste poceli testirat 5.7 i group replication mozda?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> kakav 5.7, sta ti je :D
<Mmike> hrvojem, kaj je to?
<hrvojem> http://mysqlhighavailability.com/mysql-group-replication-its-in-5-7-17-ga/
<hrvojem> usporedba s galerom http://lefred.be/content/group-replication-vs-galera/
<Mmike> ne kzuim
<Mmike> to je ista stvar sam drugacije napravljena?
<hrvojem> pa da, malo drugacije i oracle ju je napravio tako da ce dolaziti po defaultu od 5.7.17+
<Mmike> a kaj, galera onda postaje obsolete?
<hrvojem> ne znam :), druga firma
<Mmike> jos da naprave neki 'resource manager' ili neki drek, pa da ne moras ovisit o corosyncu i pacemakeru, eeee
<hrvojem> jesi probao proxysql?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> sto je to?
<hrvojem> http://www.proxysql.com
<Mmike> a daj mi tl;dr :)
<hrvojem> a imas tl;dr -^
<hrvojem> proxy za mysql :) s kojim mozes failover radit i resource management
<Mmike> kak?
<Mmike> to mi isto k'o haproxy se cini
<Mmike> velim klijentima da se spajaju na haproxy, a onda on proxyja prema mysqlu
<Mmike> sam je ovo modernije, pa valjda ima dodatnih djidja za mysql
<hrvojem> da ovo zadnje 
<Mmike> jel' to nastavak onog mysql proxyja? sto se u lua-i programirao?
<hrvojem> ne, novi projekt skroz
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> znaci, moram imat taj proxy na svakom stroju koji se spaja na bazu instaliran
<hrvojem> pa ili na jednom koji ti se spaja na bazu i preko kojeg sve ide (ili dva)
<Mmike> jednom?
<Mmike> mislis, njih 350 :)
<Mmike> ili koliko vec :)
<hrvojem> ne znam jel bas u toj fazi jos, nisam bas previse testirao
<Mmike> naime, zgodno je sa pacemakerom sto mu tamo namjestis 'virtual ip' (floating ip)
<Mmike> i onda se svi klijenti spajaju na taj IP
<Mmike> a pacemaker se brine da 'preseli' taj IP na drugi stroj kad mysql na prvom prdne
<Mmike> ili kad cijeli stroj prdne
<Mmike> samo sto corosync cesto popizdi
<jelly> define cesto
<jelly> i "popizdi" isto! 
<Mmike> jelly, a ovisi - negdje radi super-duper, negdje sere - tipa, 100% cpu usage, pa ne skuzi kad ode serivs u kurac, pa pacemaker ne zna da mora migrirat
<Mmike> i tak
<obruT> mislim da cu pocet razmisljat da imam nekakve trojance ili ko zna kakve pizdarije po kompu
<obruT> jucer sam samo pogledo dal je slobodna neka domena, dobio danas vec dva maila da sam registrio neke domene pa da kliknem i sto vec, naravno, neke pizdarije su na linkovima :P
<obruT> jel se kuzi tko u jebene windowse ?
<obruT> dakle, ping radi ok, kad probam pingat bilo sto, resolva mi FQDN, dakle ne bi smio biti neki DNS problem
<obruT> no firefox ne jebe ni 5%, edge ne radi, cisco anyconnect klijent ne radi, nista faking ne radi
<obruT> nije do proxy-a (barem ne na firefoxu)
<obruT> nesto se pojebalo gadno... disejblo wireless, usteko utp kabel i sad radi ok...
<obruT> al bi jako volio znati sto ga ima zajebavat, ono, wtf...
<SilverSpace> cisto krvna zajebancija
<SilverSpace> stigo mi nadojeb za zero
<SilverSpace> usb 3x wifi i BT
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1728237598/hubpiwi-blue-pi-zero-add-on-wifi-bluetooth-3-usb-p?ref=email
<obruT> ja cu izgleda jedan projektic koji sam mislio radit na esp8266 ipak napraviti na rpizero
<SilverSpace> obruT: imas vise mogucnosti na zero
<SilverSpace> ovaj nadojeb nisam jos probao 
<SilverSpace> budem sutra
<obruT> pa da.. jer sam od jednostavne svari za koju sam ovaj esp mislio koristiti i za koji je dovoljan, napravio bolesnu zamisao pa ono :P
<SilverSpace> Stigo mi danas i Xiaomi Mi Band 2
<SilverSpace> obruT: ak kaj pukne u tvojem kvartu znacu da je kod tebe MP
<SilverSpace> :P
<obruT> nece nista puknut, al moglo bi se zapalit :)
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-10
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oho ... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgC1L0fKd7UmdG82JOEE0uzXci1XY61xU
<Mmike> ivoks?
<Mmike> pa dje je
<dodobas> ste probali 'alpine linux'
<Mmike> dodobas, :) :) :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, do tell :D
<dodobas> pa nemam sto za reci ... pitam :)
<dodobas> pokusavam sloziti CI/CD na Gitlabu ... a kako je sve tu Docker based ... onda pripremam i Dockerbuild ...
<dodobas> a alpine-linux se koristi/reklamira kao dobar za base docker image
<Mmike> flocker
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi sigurna ?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> jesi gladna?
<Mmike> ja bih jeo nest
<jelly> jela*
<jelly> vita
<dodobas> e Mmike koji ti je najnoviji grep-like favorite alat ?
<Mmike> onaj rustovski
<dodobas> kako se zove ?
<dodobas> ripgrep ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dosada
<vileni> Mmike: di bi jeo?
<Mmike> dodobas, yup
<Mmike> vileni, a nemam pojma :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/multiple-statistics-have-shown-linux-market-share-doing-better-than-ever.8866
<obruT> SilverSpace: meni i sex ide better than ever... pretprosle godine sevio jednom, prosle da puta... ono, povecanje 100% :)
<obruT> s/prosle da puta/prosle dva puta/
<dodobas> obruT: pa to je i tako s strane ... ovo sa zenom ne brojis vise :)
<obruT> :)
<obruT> ma, samo zelim objasniti poantu gornjeg clanka na izmisljenom primjeru :)
<obruT> odnosno ne poantu nego moje vidjenje takvih statistika :)
<SilverSpace> :) o ludaka ...
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6klks6BI-Lk&index=35&list=PLWUagoeqmhs7r_2QGP9kgn6ZsuFP-mcIN
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Blow pants off funny video :: Duration: 00:07 :: Views: 643,883 uploaded by Jo 7 seconds of happiness :: 204 likes :: 16 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ3RUZmSOqs&index=64&list=PLWUagoeqmhs7r_2QGP9kgn6ZsuFP-mcIN
<datase> ^ YouTube :: It's A Bird... It's A Plane... It's Superman!!! :: Duration: 00:06 :: Views: 441,725 uploaded by Jo 7 seconds of happiness :: 74 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> hehe - "A computer lets you make more mistakes faster than any other invention in human history, with the possible exceptions of handguns and tequila."
<jelly> tekila ne radi tak brzo
<SilverSpace> zasto ifconfig pokazuje wlan0 wlan1 a imam samo jedan wifi adapter
<SilverSpace> na wlan0 je jedna ip adresa a na wlan1 je druga ip adresa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, magija! :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pejstaj otput od: ifconfig -a && ip a && lspci | grep -i net
<Mmike> ja imam eth5 i eth4, jer sam 3 ploce zamijenio na ovoj instalaciji :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ina oba ip se mogu sshat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di je pejst?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nis tako brz :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a di je grep? koji/kaki je to stroj?
<SilverSpace> ne izbaci nis
<SilverSpace> zato kaj je to usb
<SilverSpace> ne pci
<SilverSpace> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:b720 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam pojma, thne :)
<Mmike> valjda imas 2 adaqptera
<Mmike> hrvojem, koji URL je od onog querycache kalkulatora? :D
<SilverSpace> jedan 
<SilverSpace> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:b720 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<SilverSpace> to je taj 
<Mmike> a kaj je to?
<Mmike> jer, tam su dve mac adrese
<Mmike> i dva adaptera
<SilverSpace> u ifconfig kaze da su iste macadrese
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze glavno da radi 
<SilverSpace> rpi je to 
<Mmike> kak su iste?
<Mmike> HWaddr a0:2c:36:70:71:aa
<rut> ma ovo ti je wirtualni iface .. napravio ti iz nekog razloga
<Mmike> HWaddr a2:2c:36:70:71:aa  
<rut> koja distra ?
<Mmike> da, i wlan0 ima avahi adresu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji rpi? kaj nema rpi wireless na sebi?
<SilverSpace> rut: jessie
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zero 
<SilverSpace> rut: moguce jer sam morao rucno kopajlirati da bi proradio 
<rut> sto imas u /etc/network/interfaces 
<SilverSpace> pa su iz nekoga razloga sad dvije
<rut> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=44044&start=100  .. neda mi se citat al mislim da je ovo tvoj problem
<SilverSpace> rut: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1728237598/hubpiwi-blue-pi-zero-add-on-wifi-bluetooth-3-usb-p/comments
<SilverSpace> to je tajnadojeb za zero 
<SilverSpace> iz nekog razloga se poduplao 
<rut> nemas u /etc/network/interfaces 2 adaptera ?
<SilverSpace> neki kurac mi sad zablokirao pa ne mogu pogledat
<rut> lsusb 
<SilverSpace> rut: da ima u /etc/network/interfaces dva adaptera
<rut> eto
<rut> makni jedan koji je sa onom glupom mac i problem rjesen 
<SilverSpace> koji je pravi mac
<SilverSpace> vjeojatno 0
<rut> po logici bi trebao biti 0 
<rut> al danas nista nije logicno :)
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 14°F / -10°C (Wind Chill: 8°F / -13°C); Humidity: 67%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Nw, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 36 mins, 10 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Overcast; High of 17°F / -8°C; Low of -10°F / -23°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 16°F / -9°C; Low of -2°F / -19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 33°F (1 more message)
<rut> di si otiso u pm
<rut> .weather croatia/osijek
<rut> e jbg kad bi znao sintaksu
<SilverSpace> .weather croatia osijek
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Anita, Croatia | Temperature: 30°F / -1°C (Wind Chill: 16°F / -9°C); Humidity: 51%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ene, 24mph / 39kph; Updated: 7 mins, 23 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 33°F / 1°C; Low of 22°F / -6°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 46°F / 8°C; Low of 44°F / (1 more message)
<rut> nije ni to 
<SilverSpace> .weather osijek croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 14°F / -10°C (Wind Chill: 1°F / -17°C); Humidity: 79%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ene, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 7 mins, 50 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 20°F / -7°C; Low of 15°F / -9°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 25°F / -4°C; Low of 16°F / -9°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 30°F (1 more message)
<rut> tnx
<rut> parvi mac bi trebao moci vidjet sa lsubs .. mozada kakav switch za detaljniji prikaz
<rut> nemam pojima 
<SilverSpace> rut: obrisao u /etc/network/interfaces i sad reboot napravio i dalje su dva u infconf
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> u /etc/network/interfaces je jedan 
<SilverSpace> Nmap sad nade samo jedn ip
<rut> neznam silver .. nisam se nikad bavio wifi-em na linuxima
<rut> pogotove ne usb adapterima ..
<rut> vidi udev ili sto vec ima taj debilan .. mozda ti on radi dupli interface
<rut> ili kazes da si morao kompajlirati drv da proradi .. mozda neki modul digne int a sa kojim neradi wlan .. bubam 
<rut> postojeci drv 
<rut> odoh 
<jelly> sjedi drv na drv
<SilverSpace> sjedi dva
<SilverSpace> ugasio sam sad wlan1 pa cu vidjeti dali ce se vratiti nakon reboota
<Mmike> zvao vipnet
<Mmike> nude bubrege i loj
<Mmike> samo da ne predjem na bombon :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/aktualno/volkswagen-i.d.-buzz-s-obrisima-legendarnog-t2-na-trzistu-do-2025.-godine/5487607/#&gid=5487583&pid=5487491
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nudi :)
<SilverSpace> to si im najavio odlazak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a nist, ugovornu obvezu
<SilverSpace> u koju se ono datoteku stavi naredba koja bi se trebala izvrsit nakon podizanja linuxa
<SilverSpace> zaboravih
<SilverSpace> jebote led prije kad nis nije radilo kak treba sve naredbe i datoteke znao 
<SilverSpace> sad vise nis ne znam
<jelly> ima sto nacina, /etc/rc.local ?  @reboot cron job?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<jelly> e sad je bas zima kak spada
<jelly> 5 minuta vani, disat kroz nos je bila... greska
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj si se zamrzo
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ja skocio na brzaka do keindl-sporta, tu mi je na 10-tak minuta pjesice, usi mi otpale
<jelly> .weather zagreb, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 14°F / -10°C (Wind Chill: 5°F / -15°C); Humidity: 67%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 12 mins, 12 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 12°F / -11°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 15°F / -9°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 40°F / 4°C; Low of (1 more message)
<jelly> .weather komiza
<datase> jelly: Weather for Komiza, Croatia | Temperature: 30°F / -1°C; Humidity: 37%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nne, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 42 mins, 38 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 31°F / 0°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 47°F / 8°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 49°F / 9°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Friday: Rain; (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 46°F / 8°C; Low of 38°F / 3°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of rain; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C
<bartiduu> vecer
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> jelly: -10 pa i nije ak ne puse zima
<Mmike> pa -10 je 
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> to je fino zima :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-11
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro... -14°C u mom malom idilicnom prigorskom selu :)
<dodobas> putar
<Mmike> BLJ
<dodobas> Mmike: sta ima u Bljovaru ?
<Mmike> pa, mogu ti rec ceg nema
<Mmike> nema - snijega!
<dodobas> pa to je ok ...
<Mmike> ma nije
<Mmike> al' bude ponedjeljak doso
<Mmike> glupi modem se restarta - sad
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<dodobas> jel se razumije tko u fantasy managere ? kao imas neke pare ... pa onda ovisno o performancu u stvarno svijetu, ti kao dobivas neke bodove koje pretvaras u pare... cime kupujes resurse ?
<Mmike> prvi glas
<dodobas> gledam sto bi mogao napraviti za vikend, neki mini servis :)
<jelly> .weather dubrovnik
<datase> jelly: Weather for Dubrovnik, Croatia | Temperature: 28°F / -2°C (Wind Chill: 23°F / -5°C); Humidity: 100%; Conditions: Heavy snow; Wind: Nne, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 25 mins, 5 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Snow showers; High of 39°F / 4°C; Low of 26°F / -3°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 44°F / 7°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Rain; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jutarbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 18°F / -8°C; Humidity: 68%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 18 mins, 55 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 21°F / -6°C; Low of 10°F / -12°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 40°F / 4°C; Low of 33°F / 1°C | Forecast for Friday: Snow; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 26°F / -3°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<jelly> Bosna, moja dezela
<Mmike> ja se nadam bar malo snijega za vikend
<Mmike> pa da se idem sanjkat s detetom
<jelly> negdje u blizini Zagreba?
<SilverSpace> na sljeme
<Vlado9A> moram priznati da je vani jako lijepo, ali samo kada se gleda van kroz prozor :)
<Vlado9A> jos uvijek hladi previse :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam sam na vrata u hodnik zavirio pa mi zima mog si misliti kak je vani
<Vlado9A> ja sam sada maloprije izasao van vidjeti kakvo je vrijeme... i brzo sam se vratio unutra :)
<Vlado9A> okay... now back 2 work
<Mmike> jelly,  a, da
<Mmike> jelly, mozda opet do punice na selo, nemam pojma...
<jelly> bez auta, ne volim ic na sljeme otkad nema zicare
<SilverSpace> rpi zero sa nadojebom https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_20170111_112108.jpg
<SilverSpace> wifi BT i 3x usb
<jelly> lol, khl.ru se ne moze pristupiti iz naseg ureda 
<jelly> kolege se zale da ne mogu vidit kak stoji Медвешчак 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1j3ibvXAAA0hsP.jpg
<SilverSpace> eto kak se ljudi snalaze
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz
<datase> ^ Aaron Hillel Swartz was an American computer programmer, entrepreneur, writer, political organizer, and Internet hacktivist. He was involved in the development of the web feed format RSS and the Markdown publishing format, the...
<SilverSpace> kaj stim
<dodobas> TLDR: covjek koji si je oduzeo zivot zbog toga sto je napisao Python skriptu s kojom je skinuo znanstvene clanke iza paywalla ...
<obruT> covjeka su vjerojatno isli jebat za primjer drugima... onak, ubojice i dealeri bi prosli s manjim kaznama
<obruT> i jebao ih je njegov aktivizam
<Mmike> ubili su ga!
<obruT> pa i jesu na neki nacin... sumnjam da je itko od tuzitelja i ekipe koja je zapocela s tim imala nemiran san jer se covjek ubio
<jelly> je li ubojstvo ako nekog tko vec ima predispozicije i psihicki profil izoliras, te dovedes do situacije da misli da mu je jedini izlaz da se ubije?
<Mmike> vileni, cestitam!!!! :D
<Mmike> vileni, sad BRZO idemo nesto jest/pit jos danas/sutra/prekosutra, dok mozes :) A onda se ne vidimo jedno godinu i pol :D
<Mmike> jelly, yup, ako mozes dokazati nakanu
<obruT> rodilo se ?
<Mmike> obruT, facebook veli da se rodilo!! :D
<jelly> Mmike: nakana nije bila da se ikog ubije
<obruT> vileni: cestitam !
<jelly> samo da mu se zagorca zivot :-)
<Mmike> jelly, to ne znamo :)
<Mmike> a mozda je i samoubojstvo stageano
<Mmike> tko ce znat :)
<jelly> e jebiga
<Vlado9A> čestitam vileni 
<SilverSpace> treba zeni cestitat a ne vilenom :) cestitam 
<obruT> je, al i on se mucio u cijeloj prici, tih minutu-dvije fizickog napora treba podnijet :)
<SilverSpace> ranit cu se danas, puca internet 
<obruT> jesi zvao providera ?
<SilverSpace> ma ne mozes ih dobit
<SilverSpace> 10 15 min nema ga uopce i onda dode
<SilverSpace> ko da netko po zicama petlja
<obruT> mozda misevi
<SilverSpace> ee
<SilverSpace> zima kabelima
<obruT> zima misevima vani pa se griju uz zice...
<SilverSpace> http://laudato.tv/
<SilverSpace> upra vo me obavjestili da su ugradili u program novi kanal
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<obruT> sto je je, za novi kanal treba prckati po zicama :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uz bozju pomoc sve bu vredu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> idem odma gledat laudato i izmolit 3 ocenasa
<SilverSpace> 30/5 Mbps u stvarnosti 25/4
<SilverSpace> za mene ok 
<SilverSpace> kad radi :)
<SilverSpace> 3 Play Super Classic: 199,00 kn  sada 99,50 kn!
<SilverSpace> no da ne kuzim jel to vrijedi i za nas koji imamo ugovore
<vileni> hvala ekipa :)
<vileni> Mmike: hrana jedino navecer, dok se ne vrate iz bolnice :)
<vileni> valjda bi trebali u subotu doma
<Mmike> obruT, SilverSpace: vileni ce se tek namucit :D
<Mmike> vipnet je neumoran :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hajde nemoj reci da ti je tesko :)
<Mmike> pa, je
<Mmike> doduse, na potpuno drugaciji nacin nego pred dve godine :D
<SilverSpace> ja sam kazem malo dijete malo problem velko dijete velki problem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naso na kodi arene u 720
<SilverSpace> bez stekanja
<SilverSpace> f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa daj
<SilverSpace> Gopro Hero 5 kaj su do petice dogurali 
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/kodisrbija/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto
<SilverSpace> http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_453152_1.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_453152_3.jpg
<SilverSpace> 12MP 4K 10m Waterproof
<SilverSpace> dva ista tulifona Moto Z Play na jednom pise lenovo na drugom motorola
<SilverSpace> index puko skroz
<Mmike> opet ne rade?
<Mmike> tak je to kad si na asp.netu :D
<Vlado9A> !weather
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb, croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 16°F / -9°C (Wind Chill: 10°F / -12°C); Humidity: 68%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 18 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 15°F / -9°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 41°F / 5°C; Low of 33°F / 1°C | Forecast for Friday: Snow; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | (1 more message)
<Vlado9A> eh, mislio sam da ce mi ispisati help :)
<jelly> ova osoba zeli izgubiti placu na pive, pomozite mu/joj! http://imgur.com/gallery/yIa2k
 * jelly evil
<Vlado9A> Priznaje li se i prigorska provincijska zabit pod Zagreb? :D
<jelly> probaj pa javi
<obruT> SilverSpace: malo humora :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUL56vrK75I
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Fat Bike caught on an Electric Fence! :: Duration: 03:39 :: Views: 1,302,962 uploaded by Big DT :: 9,478 likes :: 208 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> nisam ocekivao da je nadogradnja kompa na 32 GB DDR3 memorije poduhvat ravan osvajanju mjeseca... ono, reko otici cu u neki ducancic radije nego narucivat jer mi se recimo zuri i kupit, ak treba platit malo vise, nema problema...
<obruT> e pa ono, nema sanse kupit memoriju, nema
<obruT> memorije "vecih brzina", je li...
<obruT> nego, jel AMD mrtav ? ono, jel rade oni kakve procesore vise ? :P
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/R5A-znc1fqo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Slow TV: Cycling in Kranjska gora (Vršič - Bovec) :: Duration: 01:04:28 :: Views: 14 uploaded by Hrvoje Mihajlic :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> obruT: rade imaju sad jedan jako dobar
<obruT> SilverSpace: vozio sam to :)
<SilverSpace> a da nisam ni sumnjao :)
<obruT> uspon na Vrsic je jeben, kockice, strmice... al mi se s druge strane cini jos teze, na tu drugu sam se spustao, nisam isao prema gore
<obruT> super je krug, Kranjska gora - Vrsic - Log pod Mangartom - Predil - Kranjska gora
<obruT> SilverSpace: inace, ako hoces s monticem, nezahtjevno - super je tura Bovec - Kobarid, prema tamo s lijeve strane Soce po makadamu, nazad po cesti
<SilverSpace> ja mislim da se danas ne bi mogap pepeti ni na sljeme
<SilverSpace> skroz sam van forme
<SilverSpace> zjebalo me ovo ljeto dva mjeseca kaj nism mogao iz kreveta
<obruT> ma ovo dolje u dolini Soce je pljuga, nema strmica niti nekakvih duzih uspona
<obruT> do tamo se dotaljigas autom... a i u Bovcu ima dobra pizzerija :)
<obruT> i rafting na Soci je zabavan... pogotovo oko prvog maja kad je temperatura vode takva da kad skocis u vodu u neoprenu ti se nos ukoci :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cek da kupim elektricni bike onda moze :)
<SilverSpace> samo da nema elektricnih ograda
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak je tam biciklo zavrsio 
<obruT> to i mene zanima :)
<obruT> nist, odoh corit... lakunoc
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> i ja
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-12
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutr
<dodobas> putra
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 7°F / -14°C; Humidity: 85%; Conditions: Mist; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 8 mins, 17 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 34°F / 1°C; Low of 27°F / -3°C | Forecast for Friday: Rain; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Saturday: Snow showers; High of 33°F / 1°C; Low of 15°F / -9°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<rut> .weather osijek croatia
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 21°F / -6°C (Wind Chill: 14°F / -10°C); Humidity: 74%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ssw, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 8 mins, 30 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 38°F / 3°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Friday: Snow; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 33°F / 1°C; Low of 16°F / -9°C | (1 more message)
<jelly> osijek ubosni
<rut> nisam ni ja znao al ima ..
<rut> selo neko :)
<jelly> sugirno, kao sto ima i zagreb u bosni
<rut> ih .. ma bosne i zagrebu .. koliko hoces :)
<jelly> to je drugo :-)
<rut> pun holding i uprava 
<dodobas> slucajno naletio ... rekao bih 'moderni swap' manager ... https://github.com/Nefelim4ag/systemd-swap
<Vlado9A> !weather zagreb croatia
<Vlado9A> !weather zagreb, croatia
<Vlado9A> nema veze kakvo je vrijeme, proljeće evo samo što nije došlo :)
<Vlado9A> Zagreb, Croatia - Clear, 37F (2.8C) - Humidity 64% - Dewpoint 26F (-3C) - Pressure 30.04" (1017 hPa) - Last Updated on January 12, 10:40 AM CET
<rut> pa zg u +
<rut> .weather osijek croatia
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 28°F / -2°C (Wind Chill: 25°F / -4°C); Humidity: 74%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 8 mins, 41 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 38°F / 3°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Friday: Snow; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 33°F / 1°C; Low of 16°F / -9°C | (1 more message)
<ledeni> .weather melbourne australia
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 70°F / 21°C; Humidity: 64%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 17 mins, 27 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 0°F / -18°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Friday: Rain; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Overcast; High of 70°F / 21°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> http://wttr.in/zagreb
<jelly> kak se na hrvatskom [ne] zapale mostovi?
<SilverSpace> Cijene RAM-a rastu za 30 posto
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad ? sto ?
<jelly> ča
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/cijene-ram-rastu-30-posto/158028.aspx
<SilverSpace> kaze bug
<SilverSpace> vele ljudi da je vec skocio 
<obruT> nabijem ih... taman sam jucer mislio kupit 32 GB (bi kupio da sam nasao sto mi treba), a kroz tjedan-dva cu uzeti 64GB
<obruT> sad gledam clanak... to ce valjda postepeno rasti...
<SilverSpace> samo profit
<SilverSpace> jebga taki je kapitalizam
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%202017-01-12%2014-25-45.png
<rut> dobar background
<SilverSpace> default u rpi 
<SilverSpace> Raspbian GNU/Linux 8.0 (jessie)
<SilverSpace> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-txsSbR8Lw7M/UEmjZxpZZRI/AAAAAAAAA8I/msb_aRNH71E/s1600/image-739202.png
<ivoks> .weather cape town
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Cape Town, South Africa | Temperature: 68°F / 20°C; Humidity: 60%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: South, 24mph / 39kph; Updated: 42 mins, 4 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 76°F / 24°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> http://www.toxel.com/tech/2013/04/06/wooden-bicycle/
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi tu jos?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-13
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> bemti mail kad se spojim na mobitel laptop nece slat mail
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa koji ti je odlazni server?
<Mmike> koja smo mi drzava :)
<Mmike> precjednica se okolo sepuri o nasem trosku, i smatra da smo svi budale (kad vidis kakve izjave daje)
<Mmike> ministar obrazovanja je prepisivator, i nikom nista 
<Mmike> mislim, smijenit ce ga na kraju, al' brate mili da treba pritisak sa svih strana da se to napravi... uzas
<Mmike> Uglavnom
<Mmike> Nisam vise na Vipnetu :D
<vileni> sad barem mogu trositi onih 1000sms-a na tebe :P
<Mmike> hahaha :D
<Mmike> ja brijem da cu to smanjiti na 300 minuta i 150 smsova
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> 4G proradio isto, imam 50/30 u stanu
<vileni> na pretplati si?
<vileni> ja dobijem 1000sms/min ako nadoplatim vise od 80kn mjesecno mislim
<vileni> prema bonbon mrezi
<Mmike> da, pretplata
<Mmike> 130 kuna mjesecno (tarifa za frekvencije ukljucena)
<Mmike> 1000 minuta bombon, 1000 minuta ostale mreze, 1000 SMSova i 5GB LTE prometa
<Mmike> tj, 4G
<Mmike> vileni, SilverSpace jel' znate neki nadostuk za kodi s kojim mogu remotely (preko weba idealno) upravljati Youtube pluginom?
<vileni> ja koristim neki plugin s kojim saljem na kodi videje
<vileni> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/play-to-kodi/fncjhcjfnnooidlkijollckpakkebden
<vileni> to
<vileni> radi i za druge, ne samo za kodi
<vileni> tj ne samo za youtube
<vileni> a na kodiju koristim onaj neki web plugin
<vileni> mozda je default
<vileni> ali ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove
<vileni> s tim da neznam kakve youtube mogucnosti ima
<vileni> mislio sam da je maraschino ali nije
<Vlado9A> jeger :D
<Mmike> vileni, jebeno :D thnx :D :D
<dodobas> putar
<ivoks> .weather cape town
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Cape Town, South Africa | Temperature: 73°F / 23°C; Humidity: 47%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 25mph / 40kph; Updated: 13 mins, 35 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 76°F / 24°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<ivoks> nije pretjerano toplo, moram zakljuciti
<SilverSpace> vileni: nije mi sad laptop pri ruci pa neznam koji je odlazni server 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno tcom jer je do sad bio na toj mrezi
<jelly> Mmike: zakaj mislis da je ministar prepisivator vise od bilo kog drugog tko zaboravi referencu upisat u papir
<Mmike> mislis, "zaboravi"
<jelly> u fakin fusnoti, niti u tijelu clanka
<jelly> a lik koji je prijavio, serijski prijavljuje plagijate svima koji su mu se zamjerili
<Mmike> pa prepisao je
<Mmike> nije naveo referencu
<Mmike> it is a big deal
<SilverSpace> jelly: Mmike cita index :)
<jelly> nije big deal
<jelly> ispravljeno u iducim izdanjima
<SilverSpace> fakat su se uhvatili za nista 
<jelly> nego su ti akademici medjusobno zlobni
<SilverSpace> ispravljeno jos prije nego je prijavnjen
<jelly> da
<Mmike> komunisti podmecu, velite :D
<jelly> nema to veze sa komunistima
<SilverSpace> i ova komisija kaj je to utvrdila nije nis bolja
<SilverSpace> sad kad su dobili cipelu u guzicu 
<SilverSpace> nesto se kurce
<SilverSpace> zorni primjer ti je lalovac sad
<Mmike> obojica ste hrpu znanstvenih radova napisali, pa znate :)
<jelly> ne, samo isli na faks
<SilverSpace> razapeli bi lika da je sa hdz strane
<Mmike> bratica zena je znanstvenica
<Mmike> pa veli da je opaki bed ne navesti referencu ako si copy/pasteao
<Mmike> cak i ako se samo posluzis - jer, to vise nije tvoj izvorni rad
<Mmike> idem jest
<jelly> pa je, ak ne ispravis kad te upozore
<SilverSpace> Mmike: googlaj pa ces vidjeti da ta njegova recenica i nije neka da se moze utvrditi porijklo 
<jelly> a ovaj je ispravio i u svim iducim izdanjima ref postoji
<SilverSpace> cak i na stranim jezicima
<SilverSpace> je ispravak 
<SilverSpace> ovo je mak na konac
<jelly> to je da se napakosti, nista drugo
<jelly> dok lik nije bio u politici, nego na filozofiji, nikom nist
<jelly> i to ne govorim samo zato sto im odrzavam server :-)
<jelly> $ finger pavo
<jelly> Login: pavo                             Name: Pavo Barisic
<jelly> Directory: /home/pavo                   Shell: /bin/bash
<jelly> :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> jelly
<jelly> rut
<SilverSpace> :
<rut> koristio ko https://piwik.org/
<vileni> mi imamo jedan, ali ne gledam ga bas
<rut> ak je ko demo ovaj onda cemo ga isprobat ..
<vileni> meni se cini ok koliko sam ga vidio, ali ja se samo brinem da taj server radi i da se piwik vrti, sto on tocno korisno govori to neznam :)
<rut> pa to i mene ceka .. samo da radi .. 
<rut> na apachu ili nginixu vrtis ?
<Mmike> rut, http://ubuntu-hr.org/piwik/index.php?module=CoreHome&action=index&idSite=1&period=day&date=today#module=Dashboard&action=embeddedIndex&idSite=1&period=day&date=today&idDashboard=1
<Mmike> rm
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/piwik
<rut> na cemu se to vrti mmike ?
<rut> sporo do boli otvara
<Mmike> rut, a na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> 4 diska u raid5 polju
<Mmike> i sad se synca arhiva
<Mmike> pa je - sporo :D
<rut> ma mislio na apache ili ?
<Mmike> dada, apache
<Mmike> al' nije sporo radi apacheta
<Mmike> nego mysql koji sad pokusava doc do stvari koje nisu u cacheu
<jelly> Mmike: jel bar ima hot spare
<jelly> Mmike: jel radi monthly checkarray ili je bagav ko na debianu :-)
<Mmike> nema hotspare, stacenam to :D
<jelly> (na debianu mdadm checkarray cron job uopce ne radi ak je /bin/sh -> dash because... idiots)
<Mmike> radi monfghly checkarray ok
<Mmike> jel? radilo je i na debianu to kad sam u pornjavi bio
<Mmike> ma treba tamo apdejtat bijos i zamijenit diskove
<Mmike> zadnji put kad smo to radili stroj nije tijo sa 6 diskova raditi
<jelly> to mozda _mislis_ da je radilo :-)
<Mmike> jelly, radilo je - mysql slaveovi od xtube.com bi srali stalno (poceli kasnit) kad bi mdadm check opizdio
<jelly> po difoltu u đesiju ne radi
<jelly> nice
<SilverSpace> Mreža je izvan dosega) [IP: 2a00:1098:0:82:1000:13:0:5 80
<SilverSpace> apt 
<jelly> nemaš ipv6 connectivity ali glupi apt misli da imaš
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kad prekinem apt i drugi put pokrenemm onda se ne buni
<jelly> SilverSpace: glupo ali efikasno rješenje: dodat " ipv6.disable=1" u boot parametre 
<jelly> .rt jellese 5
<datase> jelly: Morcheeba - The Sea | Eivør Pálsdóttir - Rain | Patty Griffin - One Big Love | Love - Alone Again Or | Anna Ternheim - Solitary Move
<dodobas> testiram UnloadTab FF nadojeb ... pa da vidimo
<SilverSpace> kak pada vani uzas
<jelly> nije uzas nego kisa
<SilverSpace> :) a je 
<SilverSpace> navuko se na ssh -X
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2C79N2WQAEHgRy.jpg
<SilverSpace> jaj kompajliranje na rpi je muka
<SilverSpace> same cekaj
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa slozi crosscompiler za ARM
<jelly> jel ubuntu opce ima cross-build toolchain za armhf
<jelly> pod pretpostavkom da je rpi3 tj. pravi armhf
<SilverSpace> lakse mi cekati malo :)
<dodobas> i njurgat ... eh SilverSpace 
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> bemti bt Pairing successful Connected: no 
<SilverSpace> ocitam negdje u susjedstvu BT ChromeLinux_50AB
<SilverSpace> to bi mogo biti TV
<xelly> ampak sad je snijeg
<obruT> seveda
<SilverSpace> do koljena kad kleknes
<vileni> kazemo liku da se ne mozemo spojiti na ip adrese koje nam je poslao
<vileni> on kaze da moramo koristiti staticke umjesto dinamickih
<vileni> i u signature "Senior Network Engineer"
<vileni> ako mi da ip adresu na kojoj je server, ne zanima me jel dobio ip adresu na kamenim plocama ili po duhu svetom
<xelly> on zna koje su koje, kak ti ne znas
<xelly> ne znas... zato sto nisi SENIOR
<vileni> i jos nas tjera da se spajamo preko nekog juniper ssh gatewaya
<vileni> sa java popup ssh konzolom
<xelly> -_-
<vileni> ja neznam nista
<vileni> ali nekako mi se cini da me premalo placaju u odnosu na te seniore :D
<xelly> java konzole su najljepse i najbolje za copy/paste
<xelly> i Ctrl-nesto
<vileni> isli smo probati c/p
<vileni> jer nemamo sto drugo raditi
<vileni> ne radi
<xelly> probajte ^z i ^c isto
<xelly> i Tab
<xelly> kaj ce ti tab!
<vileni> ako cemo morati kroz to raditi naplatit cemo im trostruko
<xelly> tak se to radi :-)
<SilverSpace> steta kaj ni prije padalo nego ona usrana kisa
<dodobas> lagane patike i lagana jakna ... a skrt za platit taksi ... bit ce zabavno :)
<dodobas> mozda da cekam da se sve smrzne... pa onda da idem doma ? hmm
<xelly> 0°C
<xelly> malo prije je bilo +8-+9
<xelly> dodobas: uber!
<xelly> s tim da uber sada vjerojatno ima surge pricing faktor 2.0
<xelly> pa je iste cijene kao obican taxi
<dodobas> xelly: da se ispravim 'skrt za platit' .. nije bitno sto :)
<SilverSpace> uopce nije vani loshe jedno bljucga 
<SilverSpace> upravo se vrati
<xelly> da, vruce i bljuzga 5-10 cm
<obruT> ja moram do linksa...
<obruT> pa cu s gustom prosetat po snijegu
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvHCtaIrkEs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bugatti Veyron vs Rimac Concept_One drag race! :: Duration: 01:57 :: Views: 761 uploaded by Wilton Classic & Supercar :: 128 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> sneg :D
<obruT> jel se uzbudjujete oko latencije rama ili uzimate jeftinije ? :)
<xelly> kakva crna latencija
<obruT> cas i te pizdarije :)
<xelly> nadji mi workload di ce se tunanje toga primijetiti vise od 2%
<obruT> pa vjerojatno nece
<obruT> ma kupujem neku memoriju pa pokusavam skuziti zasto je jedna 200 kuna jeftinija od druge :)
<xelly> ne primijeti se ni 1333MHz vs 1866MHz, ili jedva
<obruT> ne znam jel ne vidim nesto ili sta...
<xelly> zato da se gejmerska djecica hvale sa beskorisnim OC
<obruT> aha, ova skuplja ima XMP profile :P
<xelly> kaj nemaju svi xmp ekstenzije od ~2013 ovamo
<obruT> pa to bi ja ocekivo
<xelly> po meni, ak nisi kupio ECC, znaci da te ne briga dal ce jednom u x godina stroj blesiti neki bit ili ne
<xelly> a kompletna grana proizvoda za consumere koji nemaju ecc je... consumer shit
<xelly> bio to consumer shit koji ima crveno ofarbani hladnjak i tunable 9-8-9-24 na 1866, ili shit bez hladnjaka na 1600 koji je 300 kn jeftiniji
<obruT> a nist, idem trosit pare na memoriju, barem prvi batch memorije, drugi batch raznoraznog hardvera ide sljedeci tjedan
<obruT> i bas cu napravit benchmark jer u kompu imam i nesto "superbrze" memorije :)
<xelly> brijem da moras imati neku cudnu aplikaciju sa ogromnim working setom koja non-stop gubi cache i vuce i gura u RAM, da bi se iole primijetilo
<xelly> tipa neka numerika sa ogromnim matricama, ili mozda igrica koja phys. engine radi na slican nacin
<xelly> ak imas, kajjaznam, 50 raznih sitnih virtualki, daleko daleko vise koristi ima od vise/brzeg L2+L3 cachea nego RAMe
<xelly> a tak je i sa normalnim desktop aplikacijama
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/33/75/e833755305eb996ac9fbbb582f89dae3.jpg
<Vlado9A> ti si SilverSpace opsjednut biciklima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> kaze mi zena da je neki rukomet na tv-u... 
<obruT> srecom pa nemam antenu nikakvu trenutno prikacenu na tv
<vileni> padne grana na cestu oni cekaju vatrogasce
<vileni> padnu dvije pahulja, odmah di je ralica
<vileni> kaos na autoputu, ispadne da svi voze na ljetnima
<vileni> in other news, 490 mailova od zabbixa unazad 15min, zabrinuo bih se da nisam sam kriv za to :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1_CR18XEAAqwIY.jpg
<SilverSpace> vileni: nitko ni ne gleda prognozu 
<vileni> ma samo neka ne izlaze na cestu takvi
<vileni> pogotovo sutra
<SilverSpace> mos misliti
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-14
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1728237598/notixed-turn-your-pi-zero-to-usb-device?ref=user_menu
<obruT> bome, osjeti se "sporiji" RAM u kompu... tuxcart mi padne s 17 na 14 fps :P
<obruT> jebiga, imam grafiku na procesoru, to oce brzi RAM, srecom pa nisam gejmer
<SilverSpace> obruT: to amd
<obruT> je
<SilverSpace> joj ne da mi se skidati tuxcart
<SilverSpace> puno toga oma
<SilverSpace> ima
<obruT> apt-get install supertuxcart
<obruT> nest ti problema :)
<SilverSpace> gledam neki Air Mouse  za kupit cca 10$
<SilverSpace> obruT: nema kod mene 
<SilverSpace> supertuxkart
<SilverSpace> c*
<SilverSpace> jr k*
<SilverSpace> je*
<SilverSpace> 417 MB
<obruT> pa to skines za par minuta :)
<vileni> ili ~45sec :)
<infy-> 42s :p
<sillyslux> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000T8CWFE/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1484414813&sr=8-1&keywords=logitech+mx+air&condition=new
<sillyslux> nije li to nekad bilo oko 120€?
<sillyslux> ajoj.. internet bez adblokere :( pa to je sramota covjecanstva sta se tu vidi
<sillyslux> citam recept za krumpir pire, citam: Imaj tvrđe erekcije Eksperti otkrili kako možeš vratiti tvrde erekcije. Otkrij kako! Gehe zu novaprilika.com
<sillyslux> bas mise neda vise kuhati sad
<sillyslux> idem radije instalirati pizdarije za brauzere
<Mmike> obruT, supertuxkart
<Mmike> obruT, igras to cesto? seraj rekorde :D
<Mmike> vileni, kak radi internet opticki?
<Mmike> vileni, i, jesu dosli domov?
<vileni> jelly: http://www.cyanogenmod.org/ :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa radi
<vileni> moram ga prebaciti u bridge mode jos
<vileni> dosli smo doma oko 13h
<obruT> Mmike: ma rijetko... igrao nesto sitno protiv zene :)
<obruT> palo mi na pamet da na tome istestiram brzinu grafike (jebiga, nemam instaliranu nikakvu moderniju igru)
<Mmike> vileni, ooooo! 
<Mmike> vileni, drzte se, prvi tjedan je najtezi! :)
<Mmike> vileni, prenesi pozdrave zenici kad uzmognes
<Mmike> obruT, imas nexuiz
<Mmike> obruT, to je full3d fps, onak, dobar
<obruT> znam... ima tih par 3d pucacina, koliko se sjecam, sve su ono nesto napucavanje, nema nista s misijama... (da igras sam, a ne protiv druge ekipe i botova)
<vileni> za to moras imati nekog tko ce smisliti i dizajnirati misije, dizajn, AI
<vileni> ovako stavis drugu osobu koja nezna sto radi :)
<vileni> i onda ju upucas
<Mmike> obruT, ima za skinut descent2 za linux
<Mmike> rewrite igre, native radi na linjari
<obruT> descent ! :) ijao :)
<Mmike> samo ti trebaju mape originalne, jer su copyright ovo ono
<Mmike> da, jao
<obruT> ja bi da netko rewritea diablo I :) da radi u visokoj rezi, al da sve ostane isto :)
<Mmike> obruT, svjestan si da ima novih boljih igara? :)
<obruT> eh, ja i igranje te pracenje igara ... :) zadnje sto sam igro (od komercijalnih igara) je Machinarium i to kad je izaso :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-15
<jelly> vileni: mislis http://lineageos.org/
<vileni> jelly: da :)
<vileni> znaci ima buducnost one+1
 * jelly jos koristi official rom, ne mod
<vileni> jelly: oxygen?
<vileni> ovo je bolji speedtest http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest/8950705
<jelly> jedinica ima... "cyanogen os" bez "mod"
<vileni> trebam prestati koristiti bzip2 
<obruT> zasto ? :) prelazis na pbzip2 ? :)
<jelly> pigz in spaaaaace
<vileni> obruT: pa ako je stroj single core pbzip2 nema smisla, a bzip2 mi ne stedi dovoljno prostora u odnosu na potrebno vrijeme
<obruT> jucer drmnem po tastaturi i ispadne par tipaka i samo jednu ne mogu naci, lijevi ctrl.... pa bez doticne je kompjuter neupotrebljiv ! :P
<obruT> vileni: single core.... e, da,sjecam se toga... jos se softver na kazete spremao....;)
<vileni> inace je pbzip2 super
<vileni> obruT: ovo je neka nat instanca sa 3.4gb openvpn loga
<obruT> moras malo cesce rotirati logove :)
<vileni> pa mislim da nisu uopce predvidjeli da se to rotira
<vileni> a bas da pisem za sve logrotate neda mi se
<jelly> onda rotiraj cijelu instancu :-)
<jelly> (koji to bedasti OS _nema_ logrotate za servise po defaultu)
<vileni> pa nije mi jasno, mislim da je custom nesto slagano da log ide tamo
<vileni> tamo = /etc
<vileni> sto je glupa lokacija za log
<Mmike> vileni, pigz
<Mmike> http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest/8951519
<vileni> imas manji bufferbloat :)
<vileni> ali dobro, meni je jos uvijek na zyxelu
<vileni> cca 2h za bzipat 3.4gb log file
<jelly> lol, bufferbloat F
<jelly> vileni: 2h na cemu, pentium 3?
<vileni> jelly: rekao bih da je to t1.micro instanca na awsu
<vileni> ali nisam provjeravao
<jelly> brijem da je r.pi brzi ;-)
<jelly> ili iskopirat fajl doma, kompirimirat i vratit nazad
<vileni> pa sa 100mbit vjerojatno da
<vileni> ali ne zelim se spajati direktno tamo
<jelly> spoji se direktno doma, ne direktno tamo :-)
<vileni> ma, to mora biti neki security compliance
<vileni> pa mozes samo preko ssh gateway
<vileni> a nema smisla da zaobilazim to samo zato sto mi se neda cekati :)
<vileni> odoh do petrove po nesto
<jelly> ah, onda su si sami krivi
<jelly> https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
<dodobas> putar
<obruT> dodobas: ti si nesto neki dan pejstao link za neku rust konferenciju ?
<dodobas> obruT: rust belt nesto ... probaj tako trazit
<obruT> ma htjedoh samo reci, naletio sam na snimke te konferencije :)
<obruT> naime, ima za kodi/xbmc plugin koji se zove "conffreaks" ili tako nesto preko kojeg mozes browsat po snimkama raznoraznih konferencija i gledati predavanja
<obruT> pa sam preko tog plugina naletio na bas tu koju si linkao
<Mmike> obruT, na kakvom ahrdveru imas ti rusts?
<Mmike> erm, kodi
<obruT> atom 330, nvidia ion
<vileni> vjerojatnovj  
<Mmike> aha aha
<Mmike> sjecam se
<dodobas> hmm, trosim oko 1gb swapa ... s 16gb rama ... ah well
<jelly> dodobas: vm.swappiness = 60 gura na swap vise nego sto treba
<jelly> a to je difolt na hrpi distri
<Mmike> dodobas, to je sve ok, ak ti ne smeta
<Mmike> iako ja drzim swappines na 1
<Mmike> iako u novijim kernelima swappines=0 disejbla swappiranje, unless no other option
<Mmike> al' na desktopu ti je mozda bolje drzati swappines na 20ak
<dodobas> jelly: istina ... 
<jelly> ja svigdje 
<jelly> stavim 10
<jelly> i server i desktop i mile pic... er.
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne smeta... iako se ponkead znalo desiti da laptop postane ne upotrebljiv na 10tak minuta ... 
<jelly> sad koja je razlika od 1 to 10... pojma
<dodobas> se probali zram ?
<jelly> zram i na njega swap je zgodna fora, ali subjektivni dojam je da unestabili masinu
<jelly> to imam na desktopima sa samo 8GB rame :-)
<dodobas> jelly: unstable u smislu kernel panic ?
<jelly> to, i nouveau
<jelly> vise zeza.  mozda.
<Mmike> dodobas, fali ti rama onda :)
<Mmike> swappines je tendencija da swapa
<Mmike> ako je 100 onda ce se truditi sve u swap gurati
<Mmike> ako je 0 onda nece nist
<Mmike> s tim da sam ja namjestio swappines na 100 i nisam uspio u 10ak minuta natjerat stroj da swapa :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<dodobas> Mmike: znam... to njurgam vec mjescima ... da mi treba 32Gb ... :)
<SilverSpace> ubacim liv ubuntu i sad me live trazi password
<SilverSpace> lol nikad to vidio 
<SilverSpace> ma strelit cu se u nogu 
<Vlado9A> samo nemoj pasti s bicikla :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: oj 
<SilverSpace> zima je za biciklo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebem se sa starim laptopom nikak nis na njega istalirati
<SilverSpace> i nemam pojma kaj mu je
<dodobas> SilverSpace: bar je to jasno ... ubuntu mu je ... probaj neku drugu distribuciju ... puppy linux ? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: probal i win i sad stoji na setup is starting i ni makac 
<SilverSpace> probat cu sa usb diska
<SilverSpace> mozda cd rom ne valja
<dodobas> ja imam samo jos jedno desktop racunalo koje ima neki DVD citac/pisac ... gotovo sigurno je iskljucena struja... jedini razlog zasto ga imam je sto nemam onu plastiku za popuniti rupu na kucistua :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<dodobas> bar 5 godina nije nista 'zavrtio'
<SilverSpace> ni ja neznam kad sam kajstavio u svoj dvd
<SilverSpace> ono fakat bespotrebno mada znam jos gratske urede kojima trebas dostavit dokumentaciju na cd u
<SilverSpace> drudacije ne priznaju 
<dodobas> studenti uz diplomski rad prilazu CD sa digitalnom verzijom diplomskig rada :)
<SilverSpace> op nesto se pokrenulo nakon 38 minuta
<SilverSpace> do suta cu instalirati 
<SilverSpace> lol lik ima dvije particije i c mu je zapunjen do kraja
<SilverSpace> a na de od 270GB prazno 269.5 GB
<SilverSpace> joj koji su to cudaci 
<SilverSpace> jedan mi dosao sa lapom i veli da nema vise mjesta da bi mu pocistio 
<SilverSpace> pogledam disk ono 1TB
<SilverSpace> kad ono ima 300GB samo formiranog diska na drugom djelu nije imao ni postavljenu particiju 
<SilverSpace> evo sad opet stoji na odabiru particije 
<dodobas> to sam nedavno vidio ... nekoj firmi ... neka druga system integrator firma .. prodala VMWare ... servere ovo ono ... sve u paketu
<dodobas> da bi vrtili neke integracijske skripte na virtualiziranom hardveru ...
<dodobas> i kao nema vise mjesta na storageu ... 
<dodobas> imali su dvije virtualizirane masine ... produkcija i test .. svaka koristi 10gb diska ... ali im je alocirano po 2TB :) samo sto nije particionirano ... storage je valjda bio 4TB ...
<dodobas> komedija
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> svasta ljudi rade
<SilverSpace> jucer me tu jedna susjeda pita kupila bi lap za sina i veli da ima doma ali da je crko i sad bi ona kupila drugog
<SilverSpace> klinac osmi razred
<SilverSpace> reko donesi da vidim kaj je sa starim a ono ne radi samo napajanje
<SilverSpace> ili je mali filister ili mama glupa 
<SilverSpace> kaj je 
<dodobas> jesi bar naplatio 1000kn ... dijagnostiku :)
<SilverSpace> u naturi u naturi mamama :)
<dodobas> pazi s tim 'trampama' ... mogo bi klinca negdje po pokupit :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vecera
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sarma
<SilverSpace> nes ne stima sa racunalom kad on tak dugo obraduje jedan zadatak kad kliknes
<SilverSpace> bemti hp lap kad ne mozes doci do hard diska jednostavno
<SilverSpace> https://static1.squarespace.com/static/556f59c5e4b0ba25f5ebbc8e/t/557dd09ae4b03579d2be34a1/1434308772869/?format=1000w
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bi ovako da moze upravljati iz fotelje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> dodobas, a, kaj ti najive memorije otme?
<vileni> evil http://i.imgur.com/LTOuxDy.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Mmike> proradio mi tethering na bombonu
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je crko disk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je tethering?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, shareanje konekcije
<Mmike> wifi hotspot
<SilverSpace> ah kaj ti to nije prije radilo 
<SilverSpace> ili ti na bonbon nije radilo pa sad proradilo
<SilverSpace> cim da disk precekiram
<SilverSpace> hard disk
<SilverSpace> uspio instalirati dva puta i ubuntu i windowse ali uvijek nes potrgano 
<SilverSpace> ili se nece dic ili reboota
<SilverSpace> ram je ok
<SilverSpace> jebo hp kad ne mogu do diska 
<SilverSpace> moras raskopat pol lapa da bi doso do njega
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prosao si memtestom ram?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, nije radilo od kad sam na bombon presao, krivi APN Type bio
<Mmike> tj, falilo 'dun' 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onaj memtest iz ubuntua, kad bootas stroj ili CD? Pustio si da odradi za cijeli ram?
<SilverSpace> ah postavke
<Mmike> da, posalje mreza krive settinge
<SilverSpace> ram je odradio i nema nis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bootaj livecd, na njega stavi mprime pa nek roka cpu malo
<Mmike> a onda mosh badblocks pokrenit za disk
<SilverSpace> ma disknesto sere
<SilverSpace> gparted ga vidio i sad obrisem particiju i nema ga vise
<SilverSpace> moram reboot pa da vidi jel ce doc nazad
<SilverSpace> zaboravih puknut fdisk
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<SilverSpace> sad sam puknu badblocks 
<obruT> super je kad dodje sezona pa ti penjacki partner salje ovakve filmice... https://vimeo.com/198578248
<datase> ^ Ice Fall Wrecking Ball :: Duration: 01:11 :: 28,102 plays :: 3 comments
<Mmike> gledaj log, mozda tam nesto korisno pise
<SilverSpace> obruT: koji ste vi ludaci 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koliko dugo traje badblocks 
<Mmike> cijeli disk ti prepise
<SilverSpace> izbacuje neke brojke
<Mmike> prvo zapise neki kurac
<Mmike> onda cita
<Mmike> copy/paste?
<SilverSpace> mislim da to izbacuje samo di je trenutno oivremeo izbaci sve vecu brojku 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_20170115_230332.jpg
<SilverSpace> nije jos zavrsio
<Mmike> pa, trajat ce ti to
<Mmike> pa sta ga ne pokrene sa -s
<Mmike> da ti pise postotke :)
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/820715649500676097/pu/vid/638x360/YMUjdby0B4jxsl96.mp4
<SilverSpace> a nisam 
<SilverSpace> ah ovo ce trajat
<SilverSpace> ranit cu se 
<SilverSpace> v nogu
<SilverSpace> vettel u mcLaren 2018
<SilverSpace> ak se ferrari ne popravi
<SilverSpace> hp ima neki alat pri bootu za cekiranje diska i to ne prode
<SilverSpace> ah odustajm od badblocks 
<SilverSpace> 25 min 0.34%
<SilverSpace> 500G bi trajalo godinu dana :)
<SilverSpace> popizdit cu danas sad u sat vremena puca veza svako malo 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih led
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-08
<toniloo> Mmike: ping jelly ping trebam pomoc
<Mmike> oooo
<pav> ping pong
<pav> jutar Mmike 
<pav> nismo dugo mezili zajedno
<Mmike> nismo
<Mmike> kak je krenulo, nit nebumo
<jelly> toniloo: objasni problem odmah, nemoj cekat da se tko javi na ping
<pav> zake?
<Mmike> nemam kad :)
<pav> uf
<pav> Mmike: nije vrag da si počel doma jesti? :D
<Mmike> o, to vec dugo radim
<Mmike> al' uz plivanje jutarnje i to sve, nemam vremena vise za duge rucke
<pav> Meni u par mjeseci naleti jedan tjedan kad sam raspoloživ za takvo što. 
<pav> 24 sata u danu je premalo
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/DTAa6Q_WAAEzDJ6.mp4
<SilverSpace> i kaj sad ce inteli dobiti vece ventilatore da bi se hladili 
<SilverSpace> kaj je crko internet
<SilverSpace> novi NUC sa i7 
<SilverSpace> ruzan mi je 
<SilverSpace> https://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/news/2018-01-06/NUC8i7HVK%20Angled%20Skull%20On.jpg
<obruT> nego znalci, ajmo, gdje je ovo fotkano ? :) (nije tesko :)) https://www.obrut.org/fotke/temp/m1.jpg https://www.obrut.org/fotke/temp/m2.jpg
<obruT> slabi neki formulasi na kanalu :)
<CrazyLemon> ja znam ja znam!
<CrazyLemon> abu dhabi!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<obruT> ime staze molim :P nije tesko pogodit gdje ak vidis zastavu i znas da sam tu trenutno :)
<obruT> odnosno od znalazca sam ocekivo da ce ispicit odmah naziv staze :)
<obruT> u napasti sam da rentam bolid i prodjiram se... mozes rentat ili bolid ili jedan od auta za utrke i divljat :) s tim da je odvoje dio zaformulu i dio za aute
<CrazyLemon> obruT pa ime staze nije težko
<CrazyLemon> neki dan si govorio da ideš na yas stazu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<obruT> :P
<Mmike> obruT, yas marina :) zakaj si tamo?
<Mmike> obruT, iznajmi formulu, nesh pozalit!!! :)
<obruT> pa radim na jednom projektu pa sam na implementaciji u Abu Dhabiju... malo se i djiram okolo u slobodno vrijeme pa sam otisao i na Yas bacit pogled...
<Mmike> aha, poso nema veze sa stazom?
<obruT> nisam na kraju otisao niti u Ferrari centar niti vozit po tim stazama, mozda za vikend odem opet
<obruT> nema pooso veze s Yasom, delam tu nesto u njihovom telekomu... nikako se maknut iz telekom svijeta :)
<Mmike> ok, vec bih te jako nevolio da slazes openstack za yasmarinu :D
<Mmike> obruT, ti koristis pacemaker/corosync u svom poslu na centosima?
<obruT> da, ak mi nametnu centos/rhel kao distru
<obruT> zadnjih par korisnika sam u labu slago sto na centose sto na rhelu
<obruT> inace, tu u labu gdje se nalazim, za istim stolom sjede tri kineza (Huawei), jedan indijac (Juniper), ja (angaziran od Ciscoa), stol do sjedi tip iz Nokie :)
<obruT> predlozio sam fajt pa ko pobjedi, njegova oprema se uzima
<obruT> jedino, indijac bi najvise spusio, onda ja, tip iz Nokije je ogroman, a kineza ipak ima tri i vjerojatno znaju kung-fu
<Mmike> obruT, imas di lab s corosync/pacemakerom upaljenim sad, na centos/rhel?
<obruT> imam, ali ne znam jel mogu do toga
<obruT> sto te muci/zanima ?
<Mmike> kaj se desi kad restartas samo corosync
<Mmike> i nakon toga oderes 'crm status'
<Mmike> ili pcs cluster status
<Mmike> ili sto vec u centosu velis
<ivoks> Mmike: corosync+pcmk se moze konfigurirati na vise nacina
<obruT> s pcs se po defaultu sve radi... a sto se desi, reko bi da ovisi o resursima/agentima
<ivoks> jedan je da je pacemaker zaseban servis
<ivoks> a drugi je da je pacemaker servis u corosyncu
<ivoks> npr...
<ivoks> vidi /etc/corosync/service.d/
<ivoks> tamo bi mogla biti konfiguracija za pacemaker
<ivoks> vidi koji je 'ver' postavljen
<ivoks> ako je 0, to je stari, gdje je pacemaker servis sam za sebe
<ivoks> ako je 1, to je novi nacin, gdje je pacemaker servis u corosyncu
<ivoks> ili obrnuto, ne sjecam se vise :)
<obruT> kod mene na instalacijama su pacemaker i corosync dva odvojena servisa
<obruT> a pcs je defaultni tool za konfiguraciju, od crm-a ni traga ni glasa
<toniloo> jelly: ping
<toniloo> trebam pomoc u vezi networkinga
<jelly> toniloo: nemoj me pingat, nego postavi pitanje, napisi cijelu recenicu dvije, pa ce netko valjda odgovorit
<jelly> ljude koji pingaju bez konkretnih informacija, pa ih onda jos nema, stavim na ignore
<toniloo> jelly: poslao sam ti privatnu poruku 
<jelly> toniloo: uh, zbog spama sam iskljucio privatne poruke ako nemas registrirani akaunt 
<jelly> tak da je nisam vidio
<jelly> stavi na kanal.
<jelly> toniloo: stavi na kanal, ili pošalji ponovo sad
<toniloo> cek registritat cu nick 
<toniloo> radim sada
<obruT> ocito je nesto jako tajno cim sve privatno :) 
<jelly> toniloo: ok, samo imaj u vidu da private support naplaćujem, ako je nešto netrivijalno bolje da pitaš na kanalu :-)
<obruT> :)
<toniloo> ok hvala ti 
<toniloo> :*
<jelly> (sve što treba više od 5 minuta ili 2-3 komentara nakon što se objasni situacija je netrivijalno :>)
<SilverSpace> obruT: si vozio 
<SilverSpace> moj frend je 
<SilverSpace> dugacki popis
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/sigurnost/intel-objavio-popis-procesora-pogodjenih-meltdowneom-i-spectreom-2215
<Hrki> https://analytics.google.com/analytics/web/provision/?authuser=0#provision/SignUp/
<Hrki> jel vi morete u to ?
<Hrki> meni je bijelo...
<Hrki> totalno cudno za google
<jelly> Hrki: imas neki ad blocker?
<jelly> iskljuci ga za taj site
<SilverSpace> yep
<pav> jebiga Mmike, dosadilo mi
<Hrki> uff jelly imam
<Hrki> radi sad , svaka cast
<ivoks> Total compensation: $200,000/year
<ivoks> Location: Global (remote)
<ivoks> i onda ljudi vele da kod nas nema dobrog posla :)
<vileni_> ivoks: koji posao
<sillyslux> AIsomething
<ivoks> cak i nije
<sillyslux> ili BlockchainSomething
<ivoks> wine
<sillyslux> wining helps too
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> inzinjeri su placeno dosta lose
<jelly> winehq wine?
<ivoks> https://app.crossover.com/x/marketplace/available-jobs
<ivoks> pa usporedjujte
<jelly> da
<ivoks> https://app.crossover.com/x/redirect/job/3096?utm_campaign=AvailableJobs
<jelly> zasto im treba toliko puno ljudi?
<jelly> wth
<ivoks> nije to corssover
<ivoks> to je recruting firma
<jelly> ahaaaaa
<sillyslux> oh lol
<jelly> codeweavers su oni drugi
<sillyslux> a crossover je placena verzija wine-a?
<jelly> da
<sillyslux> too much confusion
<jelly> I can get to relief
<jelly> s/to/no/
<ivoks> https://app.crossover.com/x/redirect/job/2469?utm_campaign=AvailableJobs
<ivoks> ovo je zanimljivo
<sillyslux> tak tuzno to sve... https://twitter.com/dragosr/status/949822668563365889
<sillyslux> "Gave up all Western Digital products a number of years back after an unacceptable series of drive failures."
<sillyslux> "I gave up seagate because of the same reason. Currently running western green hard drives."
<jelly> ne postoji ni jedan hdd vendor bez 1-2 serije losih diskova
<jelly> to sto ga je jednom deathstar ili wd zajebo ne znaci da su modeli koji se sad prodaju losi
<sillyslux> da... mislim ja cu kupit wd... onda kad budem...
<sillyslux> trenutno sve je samsung
<jelly> kupi wd red i vozi, a nemoj kupit najjeftiniju seriju
<sillyslux> ali samsung hdd vise nema jeli?
<sillyslux> da, wd red 4tb onda
<jelly> ima i red pro i black, ali nisam gledao detalje po cemu bi trebali biti toliko bolji s obzirom na cijenu
<sillyslux> mislim garancija kao prvo (2/5 god)
<sillyslux> a 2 je da cu svakako prvo pogledat na onu tablicu kod backblaze-a (il kak se ono zovu...)
<obruT> gledam ovaj popis procesora, moji atomi su gore.. ak applyam patch i bude vece usporenje, bice na granici za neke stvari :P
<obruT> koliko bullshita i pranja ruku od strane intela, strasno
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si se bio igrao sa dva dhcp servera u istoj mrezi, right?
<Mmike> jesi iznasao nacin da se to moze?
<jelly> obruT: pravna sluzba mora da im radi 110%
<jelly> da ih ne snadje class action
<obruT> ja bi ih sad tuzio za obmanjivanje javnosti :P
<jelly> te opce nije bug, te i svi drugi imaju isti problem...
<sillyslux> lol ima vec 3 tuzbe
<sillyslux> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/intel-faces-class-action-lawsuits-regarding-meltdown-and-spectre/
<jelly> TIL: OLED televizori automatski smanjuju osvjetljenje sto je veci dio slike svijetao, da ne bi trosili previse struje (nejasno da li zbog limita napajanja ili grijanja ili samo da ostanu unutar speficirane potrosnje)
<jelly> ak je cetvrtina slike bijela a ostalo crno, ta cetvtina mozda moze svijetliti ~500cd/m2; ako je cijela slika bijela, zatamni se do ~125cd/m2 because... reasons
<jelly> mozda negdje ima modani fw da cijela slika lupa 500cd/m2, pa makar telka trosila 400W umjesto 100W
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-09
<ivoks> Mmike: dva dhcpa za isti subnet?
<Mmike> ivoks, yup :) mozda ima neka dhcp ekstenzija koju mogu skonfigurirat, ili rec DHCPjima da odgovaraju samo na upite s tih-i-tih mac adresa?
<Mmike> ili upogonit ebtablesove i zblokirat macove s jednog ili drugog dhcpja? (opce neznam dal' bi ovo radilo)
<ivoks> pa vidi sto maas radi
<Mmike> ivoks, maas to moze na odvojenim segmentima, a meni je sve u istom - mislim, u labu je to, testiram neka sranja, pa gledam kak da to napravim bez da konfiguriram jos jednu mrezu
<ivoks> Mmike: maas ima dhcp HA
<ivoks> dva HAa na istom subnetu
<ivoks> dva DHCPa na istom subnetu
<ivoks> isc dhcp serveri mogu razgovarati
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' rade u timu onda, right? Ja bih htio da su neovisni, da jedan radi za jedan set strojeva, drugi za drugi set, i da dodjeljuju razlicite IP adrese
<Mmike> tipa, jedan za 10.10.*, a drugi za 10.20.*
<Mmike> ~> virsh destroy segmaas
<Mmike> Domain segmaas destroyed
<Mmike> uvijek me jeza prodje kad ovo napisem i procitam ;)
<Mmike> 'destroy' u biti znaci 'stop' :)
<vileni_> jel izasao patch za ubuntu?
<vileni_> Mmike: mislim da znaci force stop
<vileni_> virsh shutdown bi trebao koristiti
<Mmike> shutdown
<Mmike> pff, bravo
<Mmike> ignorant :D
<vileni_> nego, patch status? :)
<Mmike> nema, cekaj :) 
<vileni_> ma pitam samo koji je status, imam poziv za minutu pa da im kazem :)
<Mmike> ivoks, imas negdje otvoren bug za onaj postgres/pacemaker drek, kad pacemaker nece pokrenut posstgres jer 'ooo, cluster ti je mozda kompromitiran' ?
<Mmike> vileni_, pa, danas je trebalo bit rilizano, cek sec, ima public statement
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam; imas rjesenje?
<Mmike> vileni_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<Mmike> ivoks, recimo... budem otvorio onda public bug da mogu to tamo trekat, cini se da je fakat risorsfajl za postgres potrgan.
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> Whilst staying with us at the Cape Town Lodge Hotel, take the opportunity to experience a relaxing evening in the intimate ambience of the Ladies Bar. 
<obruT> to moze znacit dvije stvari :)
<obruT> nesto mi steka ili MATE ili X-i na novom laptopu, ubuntu 16.04 je gore, povremeno bude nekih glitcheva, mislio sam da je nakon vracanja iz suspenda, ali nije ipak u tome stvar... moracu istazit
<obruT> ok, vidim u syslogu i sta je :P
<obruT> odnosno, ne vidim sta je, ali vidim nesto drugo :P
<obruT> barem znam zasto mi wifi puca stalno :P
<obruT> ath10k_pci 0000:05:00.0: firmware crashed! (uuid 4b947dbd-decc-444d-ab39-8ab3b6beab71)
<jelly> urednik: Lazo Goluža
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<obruT> no lijepo, bas mi to treba, plastis laptop daleko vise nego si planiro i eto problema
<datase> jelly: George Michael and Queen - Somebody to Love (The Freddie Mercury Tribute Concert)
<jelly> ne to....
<jelly> mnt/mp3/not-mp3s/Supertramp Child Of Vision-9621469.m4a
 * obruT cuje kviskoteku :)
<obruT> upravo mi neki Paki prica sta mu ne valja kod linuxa (da ga koristi kao workstation/desktop)... medju ostalim da mu je pretaman environment :) pa mu pokusavam objasnit da se to lako promijeni :)
<vileni_> obruT: kad ne zelis x220
<obruT> jel vrti tko apt-cacher na ubuntu 16.04 ? dakle defaultni iz paketa ?
<obruT> jebote, na cemu ja gubim vrijeme i zivce...
<jelly> mislis apt-cacher-ng?
<jelly> jedan je manje bagav od drugog al tko zna koja verzija je zaostala u xenialu...
<obruT> ma sranje zesce, ne znam zasto gubim vrijeme na to, vec bi 20 puta updateao masine i skinuo pakete
<sillyslux> jelly ti si ono kupio 2x4GB DDR2-800 SODIMM? koliko si platio?
<jelly> sillyslux: mislim da nisam, ak jesam ne sjecam se
<sillyslux> oh.... k
<jelly> stari laptop ima 2x2, novi ima 2x8, nemam nigdje 2x4 :-)
<jelly> kak da jednostavno pretvorim šđčćž na stdinu u sdccz
<jelly> (utf8 u ascii)
<jelly> tr
<jelly> echo 'čšćčža' | tr 'ŠĐČĆŽšđčćž' 'SDCCZsdccz' 
<jelly> zzzzzzzzzza
<jelly> fuck
<obruT> hmm, ne znam zasto je recode glup pa ne zeli konvertirati ć, ostale uredno iskonvertira (utf8..latin1)
<obruT> zvoni mi u glavi da je to radilo ok
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> Microsoft is suspending patches to guard against Meltdown and Spectre security threats for computers running AMD chipsets after complaints by AMD customers that the software updates froze their machines.
<jelly> recode sam prvo probao 
<jelly> al ne u latin1, dobra fora
<jelly> nego u ascii, a na tome je puko
<jelly> ć konvertira u... \xb4, neki kontrolnjak
<jelly> wut
<Hrki> https://thehackernews.com/2018/01/wpa3-wifi-security.html
<Hrki> se uopce da probiti wpa jedan ?
<jelly> da se, ovisno o postavkama
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_Key_Integrity_Protocol#Security
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access#Security_issues
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-10
<ivoks> eh carnetu
<ivoks> carnet meltdown
<ivoks> hr.archive.ubuntu.com nije dostupan jer se carnetova mreza raspala
<ivoks> redirektat cemo na archive.ubuntu.com
<obruT> dje je BotaniCar, ne pise nista u zadnje vrijeme ovdje, samo na njuzima pise gluposti :)
<pav> obruT: povukao se na sigurno
<jelly> carnet inventura: 18.12. pošalju > Molimo Vas da popis dostavite najkasnije do 20. siječnja 2018.
<jelly> carnet inventura: 09.01. pošalju > Rok za popunjavanje inventurnih listi je 15.1.2018. [...] Upozoravamo Vas na mogucnost da ce Vasa ustanova: [...] biti stavljena u postupak prekida isporuke internet usluge preko CARNET-ovih resursa.
<pav> oh jelly 
<pav> I Iskon ima tu praksu
<pav> 27.12 dođe račun koji treba platiti do 15.12
<pav> nakon poziva i objašnjavanja sitacije info iz SZK glasi "platite račun, nećemo vam zaračunati zatezne kamate"
<pav> Slijdeći račun dolazi u petak i ima datum dospijeća u nedjelju.
<pav> I naravno da postoji stavka "zatezne kamate"
<pav> Tak da... Carnet, Iskon.. blabla
<pav> sve je to isto ludilo
<jelly> kako je mogao doći #$@% 27.12. 
<pav> naravno uvijek je tu i Mmike koji će sumnjati da sam se najeo gljiva kad to tvrdim
<pav> brojke su napamet jelly 
<jelly> kod mojih u Puli dođe 12.-13. pa se idem svađati 
<pav> situacija je stvarna
<pav> nije bio 12. mjesec
<jelly> jer stoji u pošti u Puli 5-7 dana, a oni i dalje isporučuju preko HP-a
<pav> samo mi je lakše otkucati 12 :)
<jelly> svejedno, kak može 27. doći 
<pav> Ma došao je sa više od dva tjedna kašnjenja
<pav> Ako te zanimaju detalji pitat ću ex
<jelly> to je 3+ tjedna, ide u tiskanje 4-5. u mjesecu i isporuku dan kasnije
<jelly> i to su krajnji rokovi
<pav> Ako joj objasnim da radiš u Iskonu možda da green light da dobiješ i cijelu mail prepisku
<jelly> al ako smo koristili cityex ne čudi me
<jelly> radije ne bi
<pav> AFAIK cityex više ne postoji
<Mmike> pav, ja sam siguran da ti, kad imas problema s inventurom, zoves MS Support a oni ti sve poprave i jos to caj naprave na kraju :D
<pav> Inventurom Mmike ?
<jelly> dobro, overseas express, isti kurac
<pav> lol jelly, zapravo da.
<pav> i od tebe svašta Mmike 
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> kad dulje vrijeme ne koristim vi zaboravim kak iz njega i izaci :)
<obruT> :q :P ak nisi u komandnom modu, esc :q   ak si nesto mijenjo i ne zelis snimit, esc :q!  itd...
<obruT> sta koristis od editora ? joe ? :)
<SilverSpace> nikad 
<SilverSpace> vi 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma samo se trebam prisjetiti jer mi jako rijetko treba u terinalu 
<obruT> pa mozes ti koristit (g)vim i bez terminala :)
<obruT> pa nije valjda da koristis neke jade i bijede od editora
<obruT> postoje samo dva editora koja valjaju: vim (za normalne ljude) i emacs (za hobotnice, djecu iz Cernobila i eventualno normalne ljude koji su si kupili dodatne pedale)
<obruT> (flamebait bacen)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vi je sasvim uredu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ssh -X ak mi bas nesto treba a da se ne mucim 
<obruT> ja upravo koristim ssh -X na jednom stroju... 
<obruT> preko toga pokrenuo virt-manager i upravo instaliravam dva utunuta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> inace geany preferiram za sve ostalo 
<SilverSpace> joj nakon pet pokušaja uspijem snimit ono kaj hocu 
<SilverSpace> fakat sam zahrdao 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel se moze preko preglednika vidjeti na serveru u /var/www mapi 
<SilverSpace> kaj se sve nalazi 
<jelly> obicno je apache podesen da se ne moze
<SilverSpace> to znam :)
<obruT> ovisi od instalacija do instalacije, sta ti je postavljen kao DocumentRoot (za defaultni/ili specificni virtual host) i da li imas neku od index datoteka odnosno da li imas Indexes opciju ukljucenu
<obruT> jebote, koliko rama pojede defaultna instalacija mysql-a na 16.04 ? naivno sam odabrao lamp paket na masini s 1GB RAM, apt update mi je krepo
<jelly> koliko treba!
<obruT> sve je pojeo :P
<obruT> ak me sjecanje ne vara, nekad sam to vrtio na masinama i s poprilicno manje memorije :P
<jelly> ak imas samo 1GB RAM mozda je bolje vrtit i386
<jelly> al... mysqld ne bi trebao uzet puno ako nema neke velike baze i connections
<obruT> ma u biti mi ne treba nist od toga, samo obican web server koji ce vratit staticku stranicu, masina je samo za neki demo, zivotni vijek ce joj biti tjedan dana..
<obruT> cista lijenost, instalacija ponudila lamp, ja kliko ok, upalio i pratkicki sav ram ode.. apt update krepo zbog nedostatka memorije... zaustavio (i odmah disableao myusql), odjednom zauzeto samo 86 MB memorije
<jelly> cudno.  Al ko zna kaj je canonical nagurao pod LAMP
<obruT> dakle prvi boot frisko instalirane masine, nikakva baza kreirana (osim defaultne)
<jelly> nemam iskustva sa ubuntutom na serverima da bi znao rec.  Na debianu to ne bi trebalo tako.
 * jelly vrti lamp na 384MB VPS-u
<obruT> ja imam na jednom 512MB VPS-u, radi skroz ok, al tamo je neki stari utuntu :) nikako da upgradea
<SilverSpace> bas da vidim koliko to uzme na mojem rpi zero
<jelly> tamo nemre uzet više od 512 da ga jebeš, jer toliko ima :-)
<jelly> ali rpi zero vrti 32bitni armhf
<SilverSpace> Mem: 434 397
<SilverSpace> nem ani toliko 
<SilverSpace> gpu uzme nesto
<jelly> <AmR|EiSa> I got E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. How I fix that ?
 * jelly headdesks
<SilverSpace> na svojem racunalu mogu izlistat www mapu :)
<SilverSpace> zaboravih pass za phpMyAdmin :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pogledaj si u apache log, vidi tko ti je zadnji scanirao stroj trazeci phpmyadmin, zapisi ip adresu, pogledaj s whois od kojeg je providera, posalji mail na njihovu sluzbu da pitas  mail korisnika koji u to doba imao tu ip adresu i na kraju pitaj doticnog koji ti je phpmyadmin password :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> budaletina se sjetila passa
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTLjUgpWsAIJ6uw?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> rucak povrce (kobasice zanemarite)  :)
<obruT> super mi je kako su mrezasi impresionirani sa nama sasvim normalnim toolvima poput nmap-a :)
<obruT> a tek kad su culi da ima tool koji prikazuje cdp poruke, ijao :)
<jelly> jel ubuntu moze imati multiseat rdp sa GUI-jem za vise od jednog usera istovremeno?
<jelly> obruT: lol
<ivoks> ubuntu-hr ide u reboot
<ivoks> hr.archive.ubuntu.com ionako pokazuje na archive.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj je faks crko jutros opet?
<Mmike> grad.hr nije radio
<ivoks> Mmike: carnet crko
<Mmike> ruku na srce, fakat nije dugo :D
<ivoks> trebalo im je 12ak sati da rijese problem
<ivoks> pa mi se cini da nije bilo nesto trivijalno
<jelly> imali su neke radove, valjda su se malo oduzili :-)
<jelly> ivoks: ili nemaju vise ljude koji ista znaju rijesiti
<jelly> pitaj me otkud mi takva ideja!
<jelly> (don't)
<ivoks> kako god
<ivoks> bolji su i oni od privatnih telco wifia :)
<SilverSpace> yes
<ivoks> hr.archive.ubuntu.com.	222	IN	CNAME	www.ubuntu-hr.org.
<ivoks> vraceno
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW7AcM-z8PY&index=55&list=FLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Imperial march Accordion/Империјални марш Хармоника :: Duration: 00:51 :: Views: 50,883 uploaded by shadowandroidhyperhe :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> dionice jamnice su na vrhuncu imale vrijednost 165000
<ivoks> sada su na 4750
<ivoks> ledo je dosegao skoro 12000
<ivoks> sada je na 308kn
<ivoks> zar ljudi fakat misle da ce ledo i jamnica propast?
<ivoks> zvijezda je bila na 5000kn
<ivoks> sad je na 150
<ivoks> vrijednosti tih kompanija se nisu promijenile
<jelly> pazi, idiot je radio posudbe izmedju firmi unutar holdinga
<ivoks> da, znam
<ivoks> ali, dugorocno
<ivoks> i jamnica i ledo su stvarali dobit
<jelly> dugorocno, netko pametan ce ih kupiti i nastaviti dalje...
<ivoks> ja bum si zel nesto njihovih dionica
<jelly> ili ih nece nitko jer ima previse duga, i propast ce
<ivoks> ma... zvijezda ima prihod od 600 milijuna kuna u jednom kvartalu
<ivoks> od toga je skoro 30% marza
<jelly> mama kupuje iskljucivo njihovo suncokretovo ulje, pa i ja isto
<ivoks> ja ne kupujem suncokret ulje uopce
<ivoks> to je zlo
<jelly> pa necu pohat na maslinovom :-)
<jelly> to mi je najneutralnije
<ivoks> jamnica okrene milijardu po kvartalu
<ivoks> i vise od milijarde
<ivoks> 1,2mlrd
<ivoks> LoL!
<ivoks> marza je 54%
<ivoks> DBITDA je 24,4%
<ivoks> EBITDA
<jelly> a kajjaznam, stavit pola love u RAIblocks, malo u Ripple, pola u ledo i jamnicu :-)
<ivoks> to je sve super zdravo
<jelly> da
<ivoks> ledo isto odlicno stoji
<Hrki> e, mi moze molim vas netko pomoc
<Hrki> https://imgur.com/oidAqvo
<Hrki> znaci ocu otvorit port 44000
<Hrki> pa zast me 2x pita za port??
<Hrki> mutavi ruter od t-coma, na ostalim me pita samo jednom i bok
<jelly> zato sto zapravo ne pita za jedan port, nego za range
<Hrki> hmm, range cega ?
<jelly> raspon
<jelly> "forwardaj mi sve portove od 44000 do 44000"
<jelly> a moglo bi biti
<Hrki> hmm
<jelly> "forwardaj mi sve portove od 44000 do 44007"
<Hrki> ma to ne radi
<jelly> ako si na CGNAT-u onda nece nista raditi :-)
<Hrki> isti error baca
<Hrki> pa vise mi ih je pun kurac, samo nesto izmisljavaju ni sve jebe
<Hrki> volje ne rade user frendli nego da moram rucno radit i bok...
<jelly> a gdje je error?
<Hrki> e, prebacil sam ona WAN u mgmt
<Hrki> znaci internet VDSL sam zamenil u mgmt_VDSL
<Hrki> i sad onaj konflit nije rekao
<jelly> usklicnik veli da postoji preklapanje ali da ce ovo imati prednost.  Meni to zvuci kao da je ukljuceno i da radi.
<Hrki> hmm, pa s cim se preklapa ?
<jelly> mgmt_VDSL ti vjerojatno nista ne koristi, to je VLAN za providera da ima pristup uredjaju
<jelly> pa s necim u UPnP ili Port Trigger konfiguraciji.
<Hrki> jelly e bogami radi preko mgmt :D
<jelly> ako imas ukljucen UPnP, torrent klijent je mozda vec sam sebi podesio forward i nemas nista dirati
<jelly> Hrki: sad ga makni pa vidi dal ce jos uvijek raditi
<jelly> "WAN Host Sart IP"... nisam siguran koliko se pouzdati u firmware ciji pisci ne znaju ni "Start" napisati ispravno
<Hrki> ma je, blesavi ZTE
<Hrki> picka im materina koji kutav ruter
<Hrki> isuse
<Hrki> tamo moram u jebeni TITLE gledati sta je to za ruter
<Hrki> jelly: imas pravo upnp je ukljucen
<Hrki> a kaj je uopce to?
<Hrki> neko opet poboljsanje da automatski otvara portove kak mu neki program veli ?
<jelly> to je vrlo nesigurni i vrlo koristan protokol za automatsko kreiranje port forwarda kako kojoj aplikaciji treba
<jelly> staro... 15 godina
<Hrki> ma daj...
<Hrki> pa kak onda kontrolirat to ?
<Hrki> recimo da bude trojanc ia posalje zahtjev
<jelly> nikak
<jelly> mozes ga iskljucit 
<Hrki> e to...
<Hrki> thx
<Hrki> idem to ugasit
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play#NAT_traversal
<Hrki> dela, fala majstore
<Hrki> ma jelly ko ih .... mrzim te plug n pray pizdarije
<Hrki> volim ko nekad, dok moras A4 kod ispisat da bi recimo instalirao CDROM
<SilverSpace> ma daj 
<SilverSpace> gajbu pive
<obruT> maloprije sam htio utipkat ping, utipkao sam omg ... mozda je vrijeme za ic spavat
<Mmike> pomg
<obruT>  vidim da je download utuntua 17.10 jos uvijek discouraged zbog problema na nekim laptopima.. ce to ikad rijesit ? :P
<SilverSpace> oce najavili su 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTM_4aiX0AE0u45?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-11
<ivoks> obruT: to ti je isto kao spectre
<ivoks> obruT: workaround u softveru za fuckupe u firmveru
<jelly> obruT: mozes stavit 18.04 alpha kufer ;-)
<obruT> trenutno je gore 16.04 i krsi mi se wifi stalno :P AP changed bandwidth, new config is... firmware crashed!
<ivoks> al, ja ne bi stavljao 17.10
<obruT> i ne cini me to sretnim previse... trenutno sam u nekom tudjem labu i jedina veza mi je preko wifija, a gore konfiguriram i testiram gro uredjaja... srecom, ignoriram AP s direktnim accessom nego koristim drugi i spajam se preko openvpn-a pa mi telnet/ssh sesije prezivljavaju :)
<ivoks> gnome3 mi je toliko los da cu, cini se, ipak, nakog 20 godina, otkantati linux na laptopu
<ivoks> toliko nepotrebnih dodatnih pokreta
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<obruT> sta ces kupit ? maca ? 
<ivoks> sve mi se cini
<ivoks> dobijem slom zivaca nakon 20 minuta rada
<obruT> i ici ces okolo i pricat o canonical stvarima ?
<ivoks> ako trebas nesto brzo obaviti, gnome3 nije za to
<ivoks> obruT: da, ja ne prodajem desktop; ja priznajem da je gnome3 sranje za desktop
<obruT> ja bi svoj ekipi koja prezentira linux pizdarije na ne-linux laptopima dao otkaz :)
<ivoks> ja ne pripadam nekoj ideologiji
<obruT> ono, linux je super, bla bla, ali ja koristim macos :)
<ivoks> linux na desktopu je bio bolji i prije 10 i prije 5 godina nego sto je sad
<obruT> ne bi znao nist o gnome3 :)
<ivoks> sad je sranje kakvo nije bio vec dugo
<ivoks> reinstalirati cu stroj na 16.04
<ivoks> to je prvi korak
<ivoks> tako cu imati normalni desktop do 2021
<ivoks> a do tad ce valjda gnome liciti na nesto i biti upotrebljiv
<jelly> pa stavi mate i vozi dalje
<ivoks> mogao bi probati
<ivoks> ali ne svidja mi se desktop s previse tih taskova i gluposti
<ivoks> hocu content
<ivoks> gnome to donekle radi
<ivoks> ali gnome ne zna kako raditi s contentom
<ivoks> katafakinstrofa
<Mmike> meni je gnome3 isti kurac k'o unity - malo manje funckionalan, malo ljepse izgleda - neupotrebljiv u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> zato - MATE :D
<Mmike> btw, obruT, za spectre jos nije izasao zakrpator, trebao bi 'ovih dana' - meltdown jest pokrpan
<jelly> google chrome je nesto zakrpao za spectre
<jelly> ne sve
<Mmike> iphone je jos spotrgan sa spectreom 
<Mmike> vjerojatno bude jos jako dugo
<Mmike> pa ti meci ebanking aplikacije na mobitel :D
<ivoks> sve ce biti jos godinama sjebano sa spectreom
<ivoks> za spectre treba prvo osmisliti sto napraviti
<ivoks> oni koji su 'zakrpali' spectre su u biti forkali linux, jer jos nema patcha
<ivoks> tek se radi na idejama da koji k tu napraviti
<jelly> jos jedna stvar na koju niko nece paziti kod pisanja programa
<jelly> jos uvijek se pisu programi sa klasicnim buffer overflow exploitima
<jelly> a nitko nece platiti za sistematski pristup osiguranju u open sorsu
<ivoks> http://kroah.com/log/blog/2018/01/06/meltdown-status/
<ivoks> jelly: svi imaju isti problem
<ivoks> microsoft je zaustavio patcheve
<ivoks> jer se amdi nece butat :D
<ivoks> redhat je uvalio patch koji ne radi na awsu
<ivoks> itd
<jelly> well, nije ih zaustavio nego su dodali flag da tvoj third party AV veli "zakrpan sam, smije se instalirati patch"
<ivoks> zaustavili su na AMDu
<ivoks> http://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-points-finger-at-amd-for-spectre-and-meltdown-patches-bricking-some-pcs/
<jelly> aha, to je onda drugo
<jelly> mozda
<ivoks> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4056892/windows-10-update-kb4056892
<ivoks> Microsoft has reports of some customers with AMD devices getting into an unbootable state after installing this KB. To prevent this issue, Microsoft will temporarily pause Windows OS updates to devices with impacted AMD processors at this time.
<jelly> nemamo amd masina ni servere ni radne stanice, pa nas za to nije briga
<ivoks> imali smo mi klijenta 'ali druge distribucije su zakrpale, gdje je vas patch'
<ivoks> a onda mu pokazes stazu leseva po raznim public cloudovima, pa su zasutili :)
<jelly> ak hoce patch od nekoga tko se actually kuzi u x86 nek kupi od spendera
<jelly> s obzirom na nacin kako su zakrpe za meltdown izvedene, ne vjerujem da i jedna distra ima kapacitet za to backportati kako spada
<jelly> (samo 4.14 - 4.15 imaju sve bugove pociscene!  4.4, 4.9 su bazirane na starijim verzijama KPTI patcha)
<SilverSpace> jutr
<ivoks> mi smo morali krpati... uh
<ivoks> od 3.13 navise
<ivoks> i to jos s razlicitim kompajlerima
<ivoks> ali smo sve i testirali
<ivoks> i to smo testirali sa vendorima; dok amazon, google, microsoft (i neki drugi) nisu rekli 'ok, radi super na nasem testu', nije se islo van
<ivoks> jadnici u kernel timu :) naradili se ko volovi za novu 
<Mmike> 3.13 vjerojatno nece nit imat spectre patch
<Mmike> al', tko jos koristi 3.13, right? :D
 * Mmike mora danas dete vodit zubaru :( fun waiting to happen :(
<vileni_> kaze zena da nam je dijete primljeno u gradski vrtic
<vileni_> ali nema nikoga da bi radio u tom vrticu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ga do sad nisi vodio kod zubara?
<Mmike> ma jesam
<Mmike> vileni_, kaj? :D
<vileni_> Mmike: nitko im se nije javio na natjecaj
<vileni_> tako je vrtic bez djelatnica
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gnome-desktop-icons-removed-3-28?utm_source=slideshow
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> sve mi se cini da ce taj linux propasti
<SilverSpace> gnom ko gnom
<Mmike> gle, ljudi koriste MacOS, naviknut ce se i na ovo :)
<Mmike> ili ce prec svi na macos, a nas par ce koristiti - fvwm :D
<ivoks> Mmike: 3.13 ima patch
<Mmike> ivoks, ne za spectre
<ivoks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3524-1/
<ivoks> vidjet cemo
<ivoks> ali za one koji ne znaju...
<ivoks> 17.04 je otisao u early EOL :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: yep svi na MacOS
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html
<Mmike> Linux buntor 4.10.0-42-generic #46~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 15:57:59 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Hrki> jutro
<Mmike> cekam da prodju sastanci da mogu rebootat u 4.13
<Mmike> (ja sam na xenialu na ovoj kutiji)
<Hrki> jel imaju linuxi generalno problem sa botanjem pod UEFIJEM ili je to iznimka ?
<Mmike> Hrki, linux, ne linuxi
<Mmike> i nemaju, generalno ubuntu instaler ima problem sa uefijem, pogotovo ak imas vise od jednog diska u stroju
<ivoks> Mmike: 4.10 ti nema zakrpe
<ivoks> The Rolling HWE kernel for Ubuntu 16.04 will go to 4.13 early, instead of also fixing 4.10 HWE kernel.
<ivoks> Mmike je nepokrpan :D
<ivoks> idemo ga iskoristavati
<Mmike> ivoks, pa jucer je izasla zakrpa :)
<Mmike> i again, to je samo za meltdown
<Mmike> spectre je i dalje nepokrpan
<ivoks> ma spectre ne treba ni krpat
<obruT> [6~[6~
<Mmike> ivoks, ti se salis? :D
<jelly> ivoks: 4.13 a ne 4.14?
<ivoks> jelly: ha?
<jelly> <ivoks> The Rolling HWE kernel for Ubuntu 16.04 will go to 4.13 early,
<jelly> a 4.14 je kakti upstream longterm
<ivoks> da, hwe kernel
<ivoks> canonical daje dulji long term na svoje kernele nego li upstream
<jelly> to samo znaci vise posla
<ivoks> taj upstream LTS je bio super dok nije postalo politicko prepucavanje
<ivoks> isto kao i openstack
<jelly> da
<ivoks> openstack je imao svoj release schedule
<ivoks> i onda, ajmo ga pomaknut za 2 mjeseca jer eto
<ivoks> da sjebemo ubuntu :)
<ivoks> nikakvih tehnickih razloga
<ivoks> prije je openstack izlazio u 4. i 10. mjesecu, isto kao i ubuntu
<ivoks> i onda su svi pizdili jer ubuntu uvijek ima zadnji openstack
<jelly> to objasnjava zasto je LTS release (onaj .1) pomankut za cca dva mjeseca
<ivoks> pa su pomakli za dva mjeseca unaprijed, tako da kad ubuntu izadje drugi su vec imali 2 mjeseca da sloze openstack
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<ivoks> umjesto da uloze u automatizaciju i procese...
<ivoks> bave se zajebancijom
<ivoks> mi bi izbacili openstack isti dan kada je upstream rekao 'cut!'
<ivoks> i to ih je jebalo
<ivoks> jer moraju popatchat, staviti svoje enterprise sleep()
<ivoks> naravno da ce sad smanjiti trosarine
<ivoks> kupio sam auto po najskupljim uvjetima u povijesti drzave
<ivoks> jel netko od vas isao na itil certifikaciju (ili iso 20000)?
<ivoks> jelly: obruT Mmike ^
<Mmike> ivoks, jok
<obruT> ivoks, jok :)
<jelly> jok!
<jelly> to su isli project manadjeri
<obruT> ta certifikacija je za ekipu u odijelima s macbookom :) jos ak audi voze, to je to :)
<jelly> velis, boje sampanjca?
<obruT> definitivno :)
<ivoks> pa sad
<ivoks> nemojte se iznenaditi kad vas poslodavac posalje na to
<jelly> nemam problema s edukacijama, vise sa manjkom istih
<toniloo> jelly: poslao sam pm
<toniloo> ako ima neki strucnjak za android konekcije molio bih pomoc
<toniloo> odnosno portove
<civija> ivoks: isao sam ja na itil
<civija> i planiram ici dalje
<ivoks> civija: o, ti si ziv
<civija> evo :)
<civija> nije bot, ja sam :)
<jelly> NEWSFLASH
<jelly> navodno se veli i kviri i kveri
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2JTsfH8m3M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: How to Pronounce Query :: Duration: 00:16 :: Views: 19,321 uploaded by Emma Saying :: 14 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> ova naglasava "kviuvi https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/query 
<sillyslux> a pise \ ˈkwir-ē , ˈkwer- \
<jelly> je li onda "kviri kviri, glavu mi prosviri" ili "kveri kveri, bazu mi poderi"
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaze91U6Yd4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Velina Sherry Sherry :: Duration: 03:31 :: Views: 248,459 uploaded by Kruno1987 :: 385 likes :: 34 dislikes :: 0 favorites
 * jelly hides
<sillyslux> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-12
<Mmike> apgrejdo sinoc na 4.13, nikakvog usporenja :/
<Mmike> povray radi jednako brzo, zfs je jednako spor, sve je isto
<obrut> izgleda da su hetznerasi danas upgradeali neke masine... rebootali mi stroj standardnobez ikakve obavijesti
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> kaj bi 
<Mmike> obrut, meni rebootali dosta toga, al' za sve sam dobio notice jos jucer i prekjucer
<Mmike> frendu linode rebootao virtualke BEZ najave :D
<ivoks> pa cloudovi to rade
<ivoks> amazon rebuta svoje svako malo
<ivoks> instance nisu serveri
<ivoks> nego - instance aplikacije
<obrut> pa meni nije normalno da mi u sred rada netko reboota stroj
<ivoks> to nije stroj
<obrut> bez ikakve najave
<obrut> stroj/virtualku/whatever
<ivoks> nije to ni virtualka
<ivoks> cloud computing nije virtualka negdje drugdje
<ivoks> ak ti aplikacija ne moze prezivjeti nestanak instance, nemoj ju stavljati u cloud
<ivoks> doduse, ne tvrdim da je linode cloud
<ivoks> linode je tak, nis, ni vrti ni mimo
<obrut> ok, restartali su mi nesto u sto sam se ulogirao, nazvacemo to gefufna, editirao sam tamo neku konfiguraciju i odjednom je sve to nestalo i nakon sat vremena se gefufna opet pojavila
<ivoks> da, to je ocekivano u cloudu
<ivoks> kao sto je ocekivano da se ADSL linija restarta svakih 24h
<ivoks> ili da se dan i noc izmjenjuju
<ivoks> ak ocekujes dan ili noc 24h, preseli u norvesku :)
<jelly> ili da se politicari u hr brinu za svoje dupe a ne za zemlju?
<ivoks> ae
<ivoks> vidis kak jelly kuzi :)
<obrut> pretpostavljam da znaju na kojem fizickom serveru se nalazi koja virtualka i na koji account je doticna vezana, takodjer, ocekujem da znaju koja e-mail adresa je vezana uz neki account ... ne vidim u cemu je problem da ako znaju da planiraju rebootati neki server da pokrenu skriptu barem 10 minuta ranije koja ce poslati mail restatacemo vam virtualku
<jelly> koliko para toliko muzike, vjerojatno
<ivoks> da, mogli bi
<obrut> inace, ne, neocekujem da mi restartaju virtualku kako im se sprdne bez obavijesti
<ivoks> nije da se ne moze obavijestiti
<ivoks> o cem pricamo? linode?
<ivoks> ili aws?
<obrut> kod mene hetzner
<ivoks> ne znam kaj oni imaju tam
<obrut> VPS
<ivoks> to su te trebali obavijestiti
<ivoks> https://www.hetzner-status.de/en.html
<ivoks> bit ce da nisi pratio
<obrut> jebote ste se pravis pametan... znam za te obavijesti i ne, tu ne najave uvijek tocan raspored kad ce sto rebootat
<ivoks> :)
<obrut> i dalje tvrdim da je poprilicno jednostavno, pol sata posla, napisat skriptu koja ce poslati mail obavijest prije reboota
<jelly> naravno da je jednostavno
<jelly> ali zahtijeva da te briga za korisnika
<SilverSpace> obrut: borba sa vjetrenjacama :)
<pav> obrut: 
<pav> propustio si obavijest
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/dogadjaji/barcelona-prelazi-na-linux-2304https://www.bug.hr/dogadjaji/barcelona-prelazi-na-linux-2304
<SilverSpace> separatisti 
<pav> Čak i ja sam ju dobio koji imam samo account na Hetzneru
<pav> Affected: All customers with dedicated root servers, managed servers, web hosting packages, and vServers (VQ/VX/CX)
<pav> 04.01.2017
<pav> End: Unknown
<obrut> em nisam dobio taj mail, em mi sadrzaj tog maila (koji je i na njihovom webu s obavijestima) nista, bas nista ne znaci
<pav> obrut: trebao bi ti značiti
<pav> Hetzner Online Statusmeldung: Information about the Spectre and Meltdown CPU vulnerabilities
<obrut> to znaci da ono, od danas pa do bogtepitajkad cemo raditi upgrade... mogli su ga restartat 5.1. 10.1.1, danas ili 28.6.
<pav> da
<pav> obrut: štoviše, možda takivih restarta bez najave bude još dok ne srede sve
<pav> takvih*
<SilverSpace> obrut: https://zadovoljna.dnevnik.hr/clanak/trik-od-5-sekundi-koji-djeluje-poput-tablete-za-smirenje---439852.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: bez brige, nisam ja pod stresom :) samo mi neke stvari fakat nisu jasne
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> reko sam da necu ovaj mjesec nis naruciti a izgleda da bum nesto iz pimoroni
<obrut> SilverSpace: sta ? Ladies Raspberry Pi T-shirt ? :)
<SilverSpace> ee to :)
<SilverSpace> novi zero
<SilverSpace> jebiga nemaju XXXL
<jelly> Ladies XXXL? :-)
<jelly> silver ima veliku curu? :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: to je za mene 
<vileni_> amazon uredno najavi ako ce raditi sto sa instancama
<vileni_> 2 tjedna ranije
<vileni_> jedino ako je degraded hardware obavijest onda ne garantira da ce tek za 2 tjedna rebootati instancu
<obrut> jelly: znas da se SilverSpace uvijek osjecao kao lady u muskom tijelu :)
<jelly> ne znam, mislio sam da si to ti...
<obrut> ne, ja sam muskarac u zenskom tijelu :)
<obrut> malo dlakavom, al ne prestrasno :)
<Hrki> pozdrav, jel koristi tko webdav protokol ?
<Mmike> https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-security-issue-update-addressing-reboot-issues/
<Mmike> Hrki, ja, indirektno, kroz owncloud, zake?
<Hrki> e to, i ja koristim
<Hrki> jel mozes kak filtrirati samo npr. da synca .rar fajlove ?
<ivoks> Mmike: totalni kaos
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> bolje je ne patchat
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj novo nest?
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58zf5B5GPOw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Postolar Tripper - Tako teško (ft. AKA Crescendo) :: Duration: 03:24 :: Views: 17,958 uploaded by Postolar Tripper Official :: 129 likes :: 7 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> najgora stvar je da ljudi drugi put stvarno nece patchirati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko es jednom opece ... 
<Hrki> Mmike
<Mmike> Hrki, 
<Hrki> jesi imo potrebe sa sync ali samo određenih ekstenzija
<Hrki> meni treba samo .rar
<Hrki> a u opcijama ima samo ignore
<Hrki> sazno sam da je originalna ekipa sa ownclouda presla na nextcloud
<Hrki> bas citam i navodno je bolji ovaj next, steta da nije u mojoj moći da se prebacim 
<Mmike> Hrki, kaj?
<Mmike> owncloud ili?
<Mmike> ja owncloud koristim i radi mi ok
<Mmike> Hrki, koliko vidim, nemres to
<Mmike> mosh rec 'ne syncaj ovo' al' nemres rec 'syncaj samo ovo'
<Hrki> steta
<Hrki> ma da, nextcloud je fork od owna i svi su se tam prebacili navodno je bolji i brzi... a mozda ima i include only opciju :)
<Hrki> evo i klapa piva himnu :D
<Mmike> nema apt repozitorija
<Mmike> za next
<Mmike> koilko znam
<Hrki> probaj preko snapa
<Hrki> ima cak i jednostavan migrate, pokrenes par fajlova i voila
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-13
<obrut> jutro
<obrut> jelly !
<SilverSpace> jutr
<obrut> ima tko ideju koliko dugo toner za laserski printer moze stajati zapakiran ?
<obrut> a da jos uvijek valja, je li :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: mislim da se to zapakirano ne moze pokvariti
<obrut> pa ja isto mislim .. naletio sam na post HP supporta koji kaze da ne postoji expiry date za to
<obrut> imam neki stariji toner, zapakiran pa bi ga prodo... novi se ne moze naci ispod 100$, ja bi ga prodo za osjetno manje
<SilverSpace> prasina nije kvarljiva :)
<Hrki> obrut: ja sam neki dan iskoristio boju koja je bila u printeru 3 godine nekoristena 
<Hrki> printalo je kao da ju redovno koristim
<Hrki> laser jos duze drzi
<sillyslux> lkml.org is down https://twitter.com/spaans/status/950997431826767872
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-14
<jelly> ha. Onaj isti koji je kostao 300kkn i zbog kojeg je prosli put zavrsio u novinama https://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/zupnik-andrija-vrbanic-skrivio-prometnu-nesrecu-i-razbio-skupocjeni-automobil---502931.html
<Hrki> krivi su građani sto uopce financiraju te spodobe
<Hrki> vjeru mogu i doma prakticirat, nema smisla javna okupljanja
<jelly> nemam problem s tim sa građani osobno financiraju koga god hoće os svoje love
<jelly> dok god nije iz proračuna... fine
<Hrki> ma nitko nema muda odjebat te vatikanske ugovore jer ce se onda građani pobuniti
<Hrki> pa vidis da nismo ni sposobni reformu skolstva sprovest
<Hrki> odma neku konzervu razjebu...
<Hrki> http://www.monitor.hr/vijesti/ministar-medved-trazio-zabranu-filma-ministarstvo-ljubavi-u-vladi-mu-odgovorili-da-nema-pravo-na-to/397919/
<Hrki> zamisli ti to, pobunile se udovice
<Hrki> više se ni zajebavati nesmijes...
<obrut> ono, drzava je u kurcu sto dopusta da se idioti bave ovakvim stvarima
<Hrki> to dok nemas kaj pametno ponuditi pa se ljudi bave pizdarijama
<obrut> nek idu u crkvu molit se za ovaj mercedes i da se zupnik sto skorije ponovo vozi u njemu
<obrut> eto zabave
<obrut> jebote, Saudijska se liberalizira, a mi definitivno idemo u krivom smjeru
<Hrki> ma politicari prodavaju sto narod zeli cuti...
<Hrki> problem je da mladi odlaze, a konzereve ostaju :)
<obrut> ma svi su jedni, nitko nema muda nista reci cim je nesto vezano uz branitelje pa makar ovi prijetili ubojstvima i cim vec
<Hrki> evo, Trump na vlasti i izasla knjiga koja kenja po njemu direktno
<Hrki> kad bi to kod nas bilo moguce ?
<Hrki> recimo naslov knjige : Gotovina - Kako sam radio sranja po Francuskoj
<obrut> Generali - kamo su nestali dijamanti i dragocjenosti skupljani za naoruzanje HR
<Hrki> eto, pa tu bi se dalo napraviti bar 20 naslova
<jelly> Cpetha hoba!
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/images2/hm_screen_14012018.jpg
<sillyslux_> lol na havaju, ljudi bacili dicu u kanalizaciju
<sillyslux_> panika
<jelly> TIL https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/09/android-users-rejoice-linux-kernel-lts-releases-are-now-good-for-6-years/
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-07
<dodobas> o hbogner, prezivio bus :)
<hbogner> dodobas, jedva, nisam fizicki stao na sjedalo pa sam noge drzao u prolazu
<dodobas> to je jos sve ok ...
<hbogner> povratak je bilo putovanje od 21 sat
<hbogner> jos me sve boli od truckanja
<hbogner> i bus je proklizao na ledu u makedoniji na povrtaku
<hbogner> skoro smo izletili s autoputa
<dodobas> jesi vidio one crkvene tornjeve po makedoniji koji imaju vizualno ocitanje WIFI signala ... u okolici :)
<hbogner> nisam ih primjetio
<dodobas> mozda ih je snjeg zameo :)
<dodobas> prije par godina ... kad smo isli u grcku 14 stepeni ... kad smo se vracali -18 stepeni ... razlika 5 dana :)
<hbogner> mis mo isli tamo bilo suncano i toplo, vratili se taman prije nego je pao snjeg i sve zameo
<hbogner> da smo ostali dan duže zapeli bi i nebi mogli nazad
<dodobas> o veselja ... produzeni godisnji :)
<Mmike> hbogner, imas snimku proklizavanja?
<hbogner> jedan dan se slikali u solunu ispred kule, sutradan kolega salje sliku te kule pod snjegom, dan kasnije kaos totalni
<hbogner> Mmike, nemam, Ivana je nesto slikala kad smo stali uz ogradu ali moram pogledati kaj tocno
<Mmike> eto i mene na 18.04
<Mmike> sa divotama systemd-resolved sranja :/
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-08
<ivoks> pisem diplomski :D
<ivoks> kolnicke konstrukcije
<ivoks> njemacki pravilnik iz 2015 - uskoro ce biti opet promijenjen
<ivoks> austrijski pravilnik je na snazi vec ... 2 godine, nakon sto se mijenjao svakih 5-10 godina
<ivoks> nas pravilnik je ... iz 1968.
<ivoks> austrijanci imaju 12 klimatskih zona u svom
<ivoks> nijemci imaju 5-6
<ivoks> mi imamo - jednu
<jelly> jel to objasnjava zasto kod nas sahtovi nikad nisu u nivou
<ivoks> to je zato kaj sahtove kupuju od onih kojih ih rade za trziste sa cvrscim kolnicima
<ivoks> pa oni stoje iznad prometnice
<ivoks> a nekad su i ispod prometnice
<sillyslux> godinu dana, pa onda su godinu ravne, pa onda na dalje ispod
<ivoks> al nijemci...
<ivoks> inace, nasa je metoda empirijska
<ivoks> 60ih su napravili grafikone po kojima onda citas; originali vise ne postoje
<ivoks> pa se od onda kopira, precrtava i tak...
<ivoks> austrijanci racunaju
<ivoks> ali nijemci...
<ivoks> oni nisu normalni
<ivoks> jos su gori od nas
<ivoks> oni imaju tablice za sve uvjete
<ivoks> ne moras nista racunati, samo nadjes sve sto ti treba po tablici i dobijes koliko asfalta, koliko bitumena itd
<jelly> pa to je ok 
<ivoks> ako nekoga zanima - http://www.fgsv-verlag.de/catalog/_pdf-files/499_E_PDF.v.pdf
<jelly> ako si gradjevinac
<jelly> i ako ima ref na sourceve kak je to ispitano i racunato
<dodobas> 32% cijene automobila ode na sve moguce poreze i davanja prije registracije
<dodobas> prije novih trosarina je bilo 33% ... tako da je ovo super
<dodobas> lol
<ivoks> jelly: sad cu im napisati diplomski kako implementirati austrijski model :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-09
<hbogner> https://2019.dorscluc.org/talk-workshop-applications/
<ivoks> dors cluc
<ivoks> nisam bio skoro desetljece :)
<ivoks> sta, ne trebaju sponzori?
<ivoks> @hbogner reci im da se iznenadjenje pise 'surprise', a ne 'suprise'
<ivoks> dolazi od francuske rijeci 'surprendre'
<ivoks> iliti surprise
<jelly> iytm SUPPLIES https://giphy.com/gifs/1BRXy8cUS1jyw
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kad gledas... engleski je bastardizirani francuski
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> > English doesn’t “borrow” from other languages: it follows them down dark alleys, knocks them over, and goes through their pockets for loose grammar and valuable vocabulary.
<jelly> navodno s njuza http://www.paulingraham.com/loose-grammar.html
<obrut> gledam jedan web sta sve ima po meniima pa imaju i jobs sekciju, traze perl developera... reko bas idem pogledati kakav profil traze, medju ostalim itemima "Ability to think fast and keep calm"
<obrut> odma iza toga: "Have the ability to multitask and manage deadlines"
<jelly> keep calm and perl on?
<hbogner> ivoks, uvjek trebaju sponzori :)
<hbogner> samo vise neznam na koju firmu/obrt tebi slati :)
<hbogner> ivoks, uvjek si dobrodošao :)
<ivoks> @dlivio.eu
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: Johannes Brahms - Hungarian Dance No. 5
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-10
<obrut> jelly: jel imas mozda neki feeling, onako otprilike, koliko sati godisnje vam bude neki ispad da korisnici nemaju pristup internetu ? :)
<obrut> ukupno godisnje, je li :)
 * obrut razmislja o switchanju operatera
<jelly> obrut: ajmo reći 2 globalno ali ne znam procijeniti koliko treba dodati po nekoj regiji 
<jelly> obrut: ali recimo ovako: ako prelaziš sa (HT) na (Iskon + naked) praktički samo uvodiš još jedan point of failure ako se pretpostavi da HT nema ispada uzrokovanih nečim u core mreži (uplink provideri, mreža, dns)
<jelly> ako HT ima često ispada u core mreži onda se isplati preći na drugog providera čak i da ti last mile ostaje naked 
<obrut> presao bih s HT-a jer mi se ne da placat milione vise... kod njih mi je mreza bila zadovoljavajuce stabilna... a sad placam tamo telefon + internet koliko bi u iskonu placo to + tv, a u biti mi samo internet treba
<obrut> ostao sam na HT-u samo zbog fore da mogu testirati nove usluge i pizdarije obzrom da znam ekipu tamo, al se nista po tom pitanju ne dogadja vec neko vrijeme, ipv6 je prakticki umro... a ono, ak mi se nesto dogodi znam koga zvat... imam i u Iskonu nekoliko poznanika koje mogu pitat :)
<hrvoje> radi zadovoljavajuće stabilno, ali bitno je i kakva je pristupna infrastruktura, tj kakva ti je parica ako imaš vdsl
<hrvoje> (ako prelaziš na ULL) ... ako ostaješ kao naked ne mijenja ti se ništa praktički
<Mmike> meni jos nije iskon doso :(
<Mmike> jucer zvao, rekli su da ce se javit uskoro 'decki'
<hrvoje> Mmike: to je kad su svi živi počeli koristiti vanjske "partnere" za te stvari koje plaćaju kikiriki
<hrvoje> iako, nije ni da su u nekim prošlim vremenima HT monteri bili puno efikasniji :)
<hrvoje> ti bar čekaš optiku :D
<hbogner> Mmike, kad ces u Karlovac na rucak?
<obrut> za optiku bi i ja ceko ! :P
<obrut> moracu nac neku bakicu u zgradi koja se naslanja na moju (u kojoj ima optike) i nazicat ju da uzme optiku, ja placam :) a od nje do sebe lako razvucem opticki kabel :)
<hrvoje> eh, kod mene prek ceste ima a s moje strane nula bodova :)
<hbogner> kuca preeko puta cetse ima, a nasih nekoliko zgrada nema optiku, a jedva se izborio za bnet u zgradi
<hrvoje> nije ni kabelska loša, uz onaj eurodocsis 3 to bi moglo ić fest brzo :D
<hbogner> hrvoje, ma ja zadovoljan s bnetom, imao sam 120/15 i u mjerenjima je to bilo 115/15 tako da sam bio zadovoljan
<hrvoje> ne bi se bunio na 120 megabita :))) parica je još uvijek najgora opcija ali bolje i to nego ništa ...
<hbogner> sad mi istekao taj ugovor gdje sam imao gratis full speed, pa sam sad na 50/10, neda mi se placati dodatnih 15-tak kuna za 150/15
<hbogner> ovo mi je sasvim dovoljno
<hbogner> meni je ionako bitan upload a 10 naprema 15 nije lose
<Mmike> hrvoje, yup :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, malo je komplikovano sto sam prvi koji hoce optiku u zgradi - pa sad Iskon brije da u zgradi 'nema optike', al su skuzili da pise 'nedovrseno' a ne 'nedostupno' :) A HT cica mi je objasnio jos pred mjesec dana da samo cekaju zahtijev prvog stanara da udju u zgradu
<Mmike> tak da eto
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> strpljen - spasen - gladan - zivcan, sit :)
<obrut> Mmike: to prvog stanara se odnosi kad je do zgrade vec nesto provuceno ? :P
<Mmike> obrut, da, cemu beljenje :)
<Mmike> optika dosla u ormaric pred zgradom
<Mmike> ili u zgradi dolje
<Mmike> ili di vec HT ima to sve
<Mmike> i onda samo ne smiju razvlacit po zgradi dok netko ne pita
<Mmike> s tim da nema 'moraju se svi stanari slozit'
<obrut> ih... kod mene ni to nema... barem ne od normalnih providera, ima navodno optika od terakoma, ali njih ne smatram internet providerom
<Mmike> kak je hbogner mi to fino objasnio
<Mmike> nene, tu je optika HTovska dosla do zgrade
<Mmike> steta sto nije dosla 'optika nove generacije'
<Mmike> 10g, jel
<Mmike> tj 1g, pardon
<obrut> ovo sa slaganjem stanara nema smisla, jer ono, ak imam u zgradi 20 baba koje ni ne znaju sta je optika i iz inata kazu da nece, mozes se jebat
<hbogner> obrut, po zakonu ti nitko nemoze zabranit
<hbogner> makar ti bio jedini
<obrut> pa da... bilo bi glupo biti rob idiota oko sebe
<obrut> mozda bi trebo ja malo ht-ovcima skakat po glavi... zasto neboder do ima optiku, moj nema, moj ima i 4 kata vise - potencijalno vise customera :P
<jelly> Mmike: optika "nove generacije" je terastream, nisam siguran dal to zelis :-)
<jelly>  bnet nema flat nego precizan fair use policy
<obrut> znam ljude koji rade na terastreamu :)
<obrut> cak su mi ponudili da budem testni korisnik i to jos u prvom valu testiranja (prije dosta godina), dzabe optika, jebene brzine, neka testna tv platforma isto dzabe... ja se poveselio... i onda skuzio da su imali moju staru adresu na kojoj je bilo optike, a ne novu na kojoj nema :P
<jelly> bio sam u puli kod nekog ko ima ht optiku, razvucena po stubistu uz bnet 
<obrut> ovaj bnet isto, sad pod a1, ku*a mi nije jasno na netu sto uopce mogu imat doma :P
<jelly> i krepao im kabl, lik je zamijenio sa nekim koji u sebi ima valjda 48 niti
<jelly> i zalijepio tu nit koja ide od iznad ulaznih vrata do ONT-a uza zid nekim silikonom, kako ide kut od zida tako je i nit savijena
<jelly> na radijus od valjda 2cm, a dam se kladiti da se to ne smije svijati na manje od 10-15cm 
<obrut> pa sad, ovisi o niti :) ove moje koje sam doma razvuko su dosta savitljive i rade skroz ok s manjim radijusima :)
<jelly> "rade" i "standard" nije uvijek isto, da
<obrut> :)
<jelly> ali onda ce opet krepati za par mjeseci pa ce se iskon cuditi
<jelly> kako.to
<obrut> netko me sabotira !
<obrut> jelly: nego, vi jos ne NATirate fixne korisnike ? :)
<jelly> obrut: u jednu ruku ne, u drugu da
<hrvoje> nestašica je ipv4 adresa, a ipv6 kak stvari stoje se neće nikad desit jer nitko ne vidi korist ni cilj u tome :-(
<jelly> ovisi, možeš korisnicima dat samo ipv6 i 464XLAT
<ivoks> o tome se nestasici prica vec 10 godina
<ivoks> *toj
<jelly> sad jel jednostavnije cgnat ili to, ovisi koliko imaš para
<ivoks> sjecam se kad je i hetzner branio dodavanje IPa
<ivoks> a eto, sad mozes opet uzeti koliko hoces
<ivoks> bit ce da je netko izmajnao nove ipv4 adrese
<ivoks> 266/8
<obrut> ivoks nestasica ili ne, provideri rade na implentaciji cgnata i za fixne korisnike (mobilni - barem htovi - su odavno na tome)...
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj ne? 
<Mmike> jelly, gigabitno je, right?
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si svojevremeno kombije iznajmljivao, de si uzeo to?
<Mmike> moram neke stolove iz Brezovice prebacit u Zagreb
<ivoks> ja imam kombije
<Mmike> Aha!
<Mmike> Imas u Zg, posudis/iznajmis na dan? :)
<ivoks> imam u zg
<ivoks> ali imaju ljetne gume, koristim ih samo ljeti
<hbogner> ivoks, ako mu iznajmis prvo mu naplati, nemoj se zajebat ko ja :) kao sas kontroler za rucak, dali mu kontroler a nikad se nije pojavio na rucku :)
<dodobas> oce on to ...
 * hbogner ce podjebavat Mmike dok god ne dodje u Karlovac na ručak :)
 * Mmike ce doc u karlovac na rucak
<hbogner> dodobas, jel i tebe "oženio" kako bi rekla zlocesta djeca?
<Mmike> i preplatit taj kontroler vise puta
<Mmike> al' s tim sam racunao, osim toga, gust je druziti se uz jelo
<Mmike> ivoks, e, da, sjecam se tog. Nebi po ovom vremenu kombi s ljetnim gumama :D
<hbogner> bas to je poanta, druzenje uz jelo
<hbogner> Mmike, pa stavi na ivoksov kombi zimske gume i nemoras mu nist platit :)
<Mmike> hbogner, nadam se da ce nakon vikenda snijeg zapadat pa idemo svi na selo - pa cu raditi od tamo uto-pet, pa se onda vidimo jedan od tih dana?
<dodobas> hbogner: ja s njim ne trampim nista ...
<dodobas> jednostvno mu ne smijes dati priliku :)
<hbogner> dodobas, na greskama se uci, al sad mi vec neugodno ...
<hbogner> :)
<dodobas> lol, da bar ...
 * Mmike gleda u nevjerici
<hbogner> nego jel netko od vas clan RIPE-a?
<hbogner> kad vec spominjete ipv4 i slicne stvarcice, pa reko da pitam
<dodobas> on je vakcinovan protiv negodnosti ... experimentalni postupak ... 
<dodobas> lol
<hbogner> gledam ripe, i signup je 2000€ + 1400€ godisnje, pa gledam kaj sve treba za to
<hbogner> i ima li netko od vas iskustva
 * obrut samo quera njihove baze, a firme za koje radim su clanovi :)
<obrut> ono kad ti covjek posalje outpute od shell commandi u wordu :P
<obrut> da je bar font stavio u fixed width
<hrvoje> dobro da ti nije slikao ekran mobitelom :D
<Mmike> W520 pregazilo vrijeme - supertuxcart vise ne radi :()
<Mmike> tj, radi, al' framerate je valjda 8
<jelly> mh, ostavio sam klimu da odvlazuje i stavio ves unutra, dodjem doma i vlazno u pm 
<jelly> ja isto nisam clan al AS13046 je 
<ivoks> kad kupis novi HP printer, dobijes dva seta tinte za njega
<ivoks> a novi set tinte kosta kao 3/4 tog printera sa dva seta tinte
<sillyslux> ali je 10ml vs 40ml... tak nesto
<jelly> negdje su gledali, HP tinta kosta vise nego krv od 0- krvne grupe, po litri
<sillyslux> da tako to ide
<sillyslux> cuo sam za neke nove ljekove, therapija s nekoliko tableta/nekcija godisno... milijun eura
<sillyslux> pa ti ljeci svako dite u drzavi :D
<jelly> koji se povlaci po novinama je bio 130kEUR mjesecno ili kvartalno veli wikipedia, na tv vele 600kkn = 80kEUR sto je jeftinije
<jelly> ali HZZO i ministar ne kaze ili ne smije reci "nemamo para za sve, povukli smo crtu negdje"
<jelly> nego izmislja da je proizvodjac rekao nesto sto nije istina
<sillyslux> ja sam cita ovo https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Die-Million-Euro-Medikamente-kommen-4265318.html
<sillyslux> njnjjjjj
<jelly> ako je firma ulozila 500M za razviti lijek za rijetku bolest, ima logike da vrate ulozeno
<sillyslux> da
<sillyslux> sta ako lazu?
<sillyslux> ako triba vratit 50 billione?
<sillyslux> 500!
<sillyslux> 500 BILIJONE
<jelly> onda pozoves reviziju da vide tko je ulozio tih 500G kod njih
<sillyslux> da, u onom clanku i pise da je to moguce
<sillyslux> i pise da se u praksi nikad nije ucinilo takvo nesto
<jelly> ili nemas lijek, kao sto ga nisi imao do 2015 jer ga nije bilo
<sillyslux> ne, pise "vec godinama se taj mehanizam kontrole nije koristio"
<sillyslux> "i ocito ne postoji interes za to"
<sillyslux> ja citam ba neke pesimisticne gluposti
<sillyslux> triba bi citat nest drugo
<jelly> al kompanija zeli izvuc profit u prvih 7 godina dok ne isteknu patenti, jer onda bilo tko moze raditi genericku kopiju
<sillyslux> da... na kraju nema kompanije nego ljude koje zele izvuc profit
<sillyslux> nes ti... bi i ja...
<jelly> a od bolesti se boluje mozda 500 ljudi na svijetu ukupno
<jelly> i onda 500 bolesnika, na 500M ulozenog = 1M po bolesniku
<jelly> a idealno je napraviti ne lijek koji ga izlijeci, nego neki koji mu zaustavlja bolest ali koji mora uzimati zauvijek
<jelly> i tu je problem
<sillyslux> da, sad da vidimo prave brojke, mislim da bi bilo oO
<jelly> 500M je realisticna brojka 
<sillyslux> da, toliko je odnio i oni tip iz bajerna
<sillyslux> 500 tamo 500 vamo
<sillyslux> sve po 500
<sillyslux> m
<sillyslux> ne vjerujem
<sillyslux> nikome :ÖP
<sillyslux> -Ö
<jelly> ili moze drzava reci "necemo approvati jer je preskupo", tako su napravili Britanci http://www.pharmatimes.com/news/rare_disease_therapy_crysvita_to_be_barred_from_nhs_1240037
<jelly> i jebiga, nece dobiti niko, a ne samo djeca prije 18god
<jelly> jel to bolje?
<jelly> pravednije?
<sillyslux> o wow
<sillyslux> mudro je sigurno
<jelly> jednako je posteno prema svim bolesnicima :-)
<sillyslux> bolje? neznam...
<sillyslux> Crysvita, oni njemacki clanak kojeg sam gori posta je isto bio o ovome
<sillyslux> njemci su ga odobrile
<jelly> pa po tome sam ga i nasao, da
<sillyslux> ok, sta kaze kujundzic?
<sillyslux> Your search - kujundžić ministar "crysvita" - did not match any documents.
<sillyslux> mozda na godinu
<hrvoje> te rijetke bolesti su totalno neprofitabilne za razvoj lijekova jer nećeš to prodavati milijunima kao redovitu terapiju, ali zato se te stvari trebaju rješavati na drukčiji način... ionako je solidan postotak istraživanja realiziran kroz fakultete i istraživačke institute
<sillyslux> zabrana ljeka kao u v.britaniji sigurno nije rijesenje lol
<hrvoje> naravno da nije, bilo kakve zabrane su kretenske, a osobito je blesavo pustiti čovjeka da umre ako postoji lijek koji če ga spasiti
<hrvoje> s/č/ć/ :)
<jelly> čuo sam horror priču da HZZO gura 10k€ / mjesec lijek iz Austrije za neki rijetki rak, a u Srbiji u Galenici proizvode generički po 300 eura/tri mjeseca
<jelly> ali nije EU proizvođač, nije na listi approvanih lijekova!
<jelly> i lik nekako dobije informaciju, liječi se time 3 mjeseca, dođe na kontrolu, onkolog vidi da mu se tumor 90% povukao, ovaj mu veli da je kupio na svoju ruku lijek iz Srbije, i pazi sad, pita ga "a tko je Vama rekao za taj lijek"
<jelly> doktor* pita jeli
<Mmike> i?
<jelly> izašao sam iz tramvaja i nisam dalje prisluškivao :-)
<sillyslux> made my day
<jelly> nije bitno tko mu je rekao, bitno je da .hr liječnik slučajno ili namjerno nema ili ne daje informaciju pacijentu koja doslovno može spasiti život
<obrut> ne znam kako da to kazem, ali zivimo u kapitalizmu
<jelly> yep
<jelly> ali ne očekuješ da će specijalist onkolog doslovno prodavati 100x skuplji lijek
<sillyslux> u splitu u autobusu nemas sta prisluskivat, svi sute, mozda gledaju u mobilele
<jelly> neka i ne zna da postoji generik, zašto ne zna, zašto je sustav postavljen da nema relevantni info
<jelly> zašto nema preciznih istraživanja koji kufer liječe neprofitabilne supstance tipa CBD ili CBD+THC combo, jer se ne isplati jer to svaka šuša može proizvesti 
<jelly> sillyslux, skoro sam ostao još par stanica iza moje, nisam mogao vjerovati... možda je gospođa koja je drugoj to pričala i patološka lažljivica i ništa nije istina, tko zna, ali je imala fantastičnu priču
<sillyslux> i zvuci pre dobro da bi bila lazna
<obrut> ja kad sam zadnji put cuo dvije zenske u tramvaju, jedna je pricala drugoj kak zajebava decka tak da mu neda, ali mu samo popusi :P
<jelly> bilo je riječ o 280 EUR ili 280kn za tri mjeseca terapije, možda se po tome može pronaći koji je lijek u pitanju 
<obrut> reko lijepo
<obrut> bas ga zajebava
<hrvoje> obrut: koja linija tramvaja? možda se trebam počet vozit tramvajem na posao hahahaha
<hrvoje> autom se samo naživciram radi ekipe koja krši propise
<obrut> ne sjecam se, jako se rijetko vozim tramvajem, pogotovo otkako radim od doma
<CrazyLemon> lol obrut
<obrut> i kad nisam radio od doma, vecinom sam iso biciklom
<jelly> al u popisu lijekova na sajtu ne vidim nista slicno
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-11
<jelly> *zijev*
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> jel koristi tko gRPC protkol ... za ista ?
<dodobas> https://grpc.io/
<obrut> dodobas: jos ne u produkciji, ali vjerojatno uskoro da :)
<obrut> za sad je samo evaluacija, pa cemo vidjet
<dodobas> nesto malo ceprkam, izgleda zanimljivo ... cini se da cak radi i u browseru ... ali nemas bas sve fičure
<dodobas> https://grpc.io/
<obrut> ja bi to za m2m koristio
<dodobas> a ne recimo mqtt ?
<obrut> mqtt vec koristim :) ali negdje mi se ovako nesto cini mozda interesatnijim
<dodobas> meh ... ovaj link ... sam mislio pejstat https://grpc.io/blog/state-of-grpc-web
<nicols> jutar!
<obrut> hrvoje: jel ti poznato ime sartura ? :P
<hrvoje> obrut: mislim da je to jedan bivši kolega osnovao firmu, Perkov ... on je otišao prije nego sam ja došao
<hrvoje> Navodno pametan i sposoban dečko jako...
<obrut> ijao :) jebote :)
<obrut> krivog hrvoja sam pitao, mislio sam pitat Bognera :) haha :) a ti ga znas :)
<ivoks> ekipa ubaci 5400rpm disk u server
<ivoks> pa kak
<ivoks> gledam zakaj je iowait otisao u kuki... a ono 5400rpm
<hrvoje> obrut: ne znam ga osobno, samo po priči kolega ... :D svijet je mali, pogotovo kod nas
<hbogner> obrut, na kraju si dobrog pitao jer meni trenutno ne zvuci poznato to ime :)
<hbogner> ivoks, jeftiniji je, stedili su :)
<ivoks> jeftiniji je za 150kn
<ivoks> pa ne mozes vjerovat
<hbogner> e al štefica u računovodstvu gleda svaku kunu
<hbogner> mnogu vjerovat, vidio to kod klijenata
<ivoks> pise jutarnji:
<ivoks> 'Iako nesreće, akcidenti i katastrofe...'
<ivoks> akcidenti
<ivoks> pa kak uopce smislis tu rijec
<hbogner> mi imamo pravilo nista sto nije server grade neide u servere, najslabija verzija na koju pristajemo je NAS verzija diskova za arhivske i backup potrebe
<ivoks> hbogner: WD reklamira ovo kao NAS disk - https://www.wd.com/products/internal-storage/wd-red.html
<ivoks> obican desktop disk
<hbogner> ja doma u desktopu imam HGST :)
<hbogner> htio sam wd-red za svoju arhivu, ali sef nije dopustio da si to kupim pa mi je dao HGST Ultrastar 7K4000 :)
<ivoks> ma vidi ti to
<ivoks> https://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2004_12_174_3011.html?fbclid=IwAR38WvzWoQkZAIRNg5_IjqzlWwQzW7D5ru6s_wgZIfZc_Bz7t-ti5w6SWj8
<ivoks> Članak 3.
<ivoks> Pojedini pojmovi, uporabljeni u ovome Zakonu, imaju sljedeće značenje:
<ivoks> – »akcident« je nesreća koja je vezana uz tehničko-tehno­loški proces ili promet te svojim posljedicama prelazi okvire tehničko-tehnološkog postrojenja u kojem je nesreća nastala,
<ivoks> ne vjerujem :D
<nicols> zdravo
<phd> akcident :D
<nicols> možda netko od vas koristi fina certifikat/stick na linuxu?
<ivoks> nicols: nitko
<ivoks> doduse, sta ja znam
<jelly> naši koriste na windowsima
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEorEiio0f0&list=PL3210BC42768C6A88&index=12
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Neki To Vole Vruce - Teska vremena, prijatelju moj (video 1986) :: Duration: 04:19 :: Views: 400,388 uploaded by dzonikg :: 1,383 likes :: 29 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jel vam ovo sporo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/juju/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/j/juju-core/juju-2.0_2.4.7-0ubuntu1~18.04.1~juju1_amd64.deb
<Mmike> wget -O /dev/null http://ppa.launchpad.net/juju/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/j/juju-core/juju-2.0_2.4.7-0ubuntu1~18.04.1~juju1_amd64.deb
<CrazyLemon> 100-200 kB/s ... nije baš brzo :)
<Mmike> jelly, jel znas dal' ProLiant DL360 Gen9 strojevi mogu imat 5 SATA diskova, s tim da su 4 u RAID5 polju a jedan da nije u polju?
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, yup, sranje neko, rade mmomci
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-12
<Mmike> model name      : AMD Athlon 200GE with Radeon Vega Graphics
<Mmike> radi :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam uopce kako radi sa sata diskovima
<jelly> Mmike: ali nije problem da 1 disk uopce ne bude u polju, samo nece biti vidljiv OS-u.  Moras napraviti raid0 sa 1 diskom ako hocesna bude vidljiv, ako je kontroler u (defaultnom) raid modu
<Mmike> jelly, yup, tak sam i rjesio
<Mmike> imamo 4 diska od 1TB, i trazimo nvme disk, neki el cheapo samsung 970 pro
<Mmike> vele, nemre, mroamo uzet enterprajz grejrd a ti su skupi pa nemre
<Mmike> kao, dobit cemo jos jedan 1TB disk
<Mmike> reko ok, budemo njega dodali u polje, bcache ispred, bude ok za kaj nam treba
<Mmike> i onda dobijemo 2TB disk :)
<Mmike> Ugl, kucni server je apgrejdan, athlon 600e odlazi, doso athlon 200GE, 8 gigi memorije i jos jedan disk ;) 
<Mmike> jel' treba netko athlon 600e, 4gige memorije i maticnu na kojoj to sve stoji?
<Mmike> imam i extra pcie sata kontrolorora, 
<Mmike> divota za slagati si kucni storidz
<jelly> nema nikakvog problema staviti 2tb member u polje gdje su svi ostali 1tb, bit ce iskoristen 1tb
<jelly> Mmike: hm, jel entry za AMD Ryzen 7 2700X               [sglumac]          3.7G   2x8core (16TH)    0m56s            890.796 CPU-secs  (Linux 4.18, Ubuntu 18.04) ... stvarno sa 2 socket masine?
<jelly> doima se presporo
<Mmike> jelly, nije, ja sam konj
<Mmike> jelly, single cpu je to, 8 jezgri, 16 tredovi
<Mmike> jelly, ma, lik u sistem sali je tvrdio da to nemre pa smo rekli ok, ne, kaj sad (2TB u 4x1TB polje)
<Mmike> btw ,vidi ovo:
<Mmike> AMD AthlonII X4 600e    	[Mmike]            2.2G     4core (noHT)    07m38s          1770.935 CPU-secs
<Mmike> AMD AthlonII X4 600e            [Mmike]            2.2G     4core (noHT)    08m57s          1903.642 CPU-secs  (Ubuntu 14.04, Linux 4.4)
<Mmike> gornje je 3.13 kernel netom kad sam stavio proc, a ovo dolje je danas, prije nego sam isao mijenjati proc i plocu
<Mmike> oboje je singleuser mode
<jelly> ak je unutra standardni smartarray moze bez problema
<jelly> standardni nacin za povecati array je da zamijenis jedan po jedan disk sa vecim, pustis svaki put da se rebuilda, pa na kraju mozes povecati polje
<jelly> mozda ti se amd pregrijava i radi temp-throttle?
<jelly> a prije je bio cisci? :-)
<hrvoje> ili neki speculative-execution patch za kernel koji se pojavio u međuvremenu? znam da dobar dio ne zahvaća AMD, ali mislim da nisu imuni na sve...
<jelly> povray ne poziva puno syscalla dok radi
<hrvoje> čim radiš taj benchmark? :)
<hrvoje> tj. koja je komanda?
<hrvoje> Povray --benchmark? using 16 thread(s) with 1115.702 CPU-seconds total... pa ajde, neloše
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-06
<Mmike> sillyslux, nisam, ja sam imam neki intel nuc
<sillyslux> moze i meni jedan nuc
<sillyslux> moze dva
<obrut> ja bas neki dan uzeo nuc za ured, neki i7, minijatura, a zvijer
<obrut> budem zavrtio povray cim ga upogonim (moram jos memoriju iskopat)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-07
<ivoks> ajme irana
<ivoks> 35 ljudi poginulo na pokopu
<ivoks> dne
<sillyslux> https://expanscape.com//
<obrut> to mi treba :)
<sillyslux> tako se moze radit i u kaficu
<CrazyLemon> ajme meni :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-08
<ivoks> i tak...
<ivoks> ukrajinici su znali da se motor pokvario
<ivoks> cini mi se da su to znali i prije nego je avion pao na zemlju
<jelly> sillyslux: imaju i link na njihov twiiter.com :-)
<sillyslux> https://twiiter.com/ExpanscapeUK
<sillyslux> lol twii twiii
<ivoks> joj dosta vise
<ivoks> ajde, ameri i iran, potucite se da to vise rijesimo
<ivoks> to traje od 70ih
<jelly> ajde ne
<jelly> trump radi rusvaj sad samo zato što mu demokrati pušu za vratom
<sillyslux> ivoks, https://www.foxnews.com/science/earthquake-hits-near-iranian-power-plant-on-volatile-day-in-region
<ivoks> koliko toga u jednom danu :)
<ivoks> ekipa u allianzu misli da ljudi ne citaju potvrde o kupnji udjela
<ivoks> dakle, imam trajni nalog za kupnju udjela u investicijskom fondu
<ivoks> danas mi posalju PDF u kojem pise da sam uplatio X kuna, kao i svaki mjesec, i da sam time stekao 0 udjela, te da je moj udio u fondu jednak kao i prije transakcije
<jelly> 0, zaokruženo?  :-)
<ivoks> da, pise 0
<ivoks> cijena udjela: 0
<ivoks> broj izdanih udjela: 0
<ivoks> neto uplata: <standardni mjesecni iznos>
<ivoks> poceo sam uplacivati prije 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> tada je cijena udjela bila 173eur
<ivoks> sad je 191eur
<ivoks> 10% u 6 mjeseci
<jelly> pa to je skroz ok 
<ivoks> prilicno ok
<sillyslux> 10% od 0 je...
<ivoks> hpb je nesto losiji; 4,2%
<ivoks> ali i dalje bolje od banke
<ivoks> allianz fond je malo rizicniji
<ivoks> zadovoljan sam svime time
<ivoks> https://hrportfolio.hr/fond/allianz-equity-175/osnovne-informacije
<ivoks> cak je i vise od 191; sad je 193
<ivoks> https://hrportfolio.hr/fond/hpb-global-86/osnovne-informacije
<ivoks> nisu ni oni losi
<sillyslux> pristojba, mozda se to placa prvih par mjeseci pa tek onda se stece pravo na udjela
<ivoks> ma nije, imaju neki bug
<sillyslux> koji jede postotke
<ivoks> evo, vec su se javili
<ivoks> bug
<ivoks> 3. mirovinski u erste daje 9% prinosa
<ivoks> nije lose
<ivoks> jos ti i drzava uplati 750kn godisnje
<jelly> > Ukraine International Airlines (UIA) said the Boeing 737-800 was built in 2016 and had its last scheduled maintenance on Monday.
<jelly> ouch, jel to _onaj_ 737-800 model sa raznim problemima
<sillyslux> boeing 737 maxx?
<sillyslux> pa nije valjda
<sillyslux> one su svi grounded
<sillyslux> zauzimaju mjesta di bi trebale aute parkirat kod tvornice u ameriki
<sillyslux> taj 737-800 je predecessor ovog 737max-a
<sillyslux> The 737-700, -800 and -900ER, the most widespread versions of the previous 737NG,[13] are succeeded by the 737 MAX 7, MAX 8 and MAX 9, respectively
<hrvoje> ajme netko prica nesto ovdje! pa to je divno! :)
<hrvoje> ja sam vec mislio da mi se pokvario irc client
<hrvoje> sve najbolje u 2020 sa jebackim zakasnjenjem :D
<sillyslux> https://i.pinimg.com/236x/84/c1/65/84c165662f6d7955c763f11661537a44--clipart-drinks.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-09
<ivoks> nije to max
<ivoks> to je savrseno novi avion
<ivoks> ti ne padaju samo tako
<ivoks> a ovaj je padao u buktinji
<ivoks> avioni kojima krepa motor ne padaju u buktinji
<ivoks> # ip a | wc -l
<ivoks> 556
<ivoks> umri dockeru
<Mmike> ivoks, e! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj cemo s telefonom? :D
<Mmike> idemo jest ovih dana kaj?
<Mmike> hrvoje, meni revolut, bas gledam, da bolji tecaj
<Mmike> osim ako ovo nije krivo: https://www.tecajnica.com/
<Mmike> Za jedan dolar na revolutu dobim 6.70 kuna
<Mmike> tol'ko ne dobim nit u Riznici od RBA :) (doduse, RBA riznica je dost losnjikava)
<Mmike> a kad hocu kupit dolar, revolut me trazi 6.72 kuna, sto je opet bolje nego u bankama (6.8 do cak 6.92)
<ivoks> ja sve radim s revolutom
<ivoks> jedino me miele prca sa svojim webshopom; za hr webshop mora biti hr kartica
<ivoks> ali nasao sam jeftiniji miele od miele :) miele.ronis.hr
<hrvoje> Mmike: a kaj ti daje kuna za 100 eura? taj dio mi je najbitniji
<Mmike> ja sam kupio samsung masinu
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> al' bila na opakoj akciji pa se zena polakomila
<Mmike> ne kuzim, moderna masina ,a sucelje kao od pred 15 godina, samo sto nisu gumbici nego touch
<Mmike> hrvoje, ceksec sacmo vidit
<Mmike> ivoks, firma ti isto prima na revolut? Ja gledam da mozda TransferWise upogonim
<ivoks> Mmike: imam revolut i za firmu, ali za sad to ne koristim za primanja
<ivoks> ali razmisljam o tome
<Mmike> Meni RBA riznica, recimo, danas daje 6,67 za dolar, a frend veli da je jucer na transferwiseu mijenjao za 6.80
<ivoks> ajde da mijenjate stotine tisuca dolara
<Mmike> pa u godinu dana mijenjam taman tak nekak :)
<ivoks> revolut je 6,70 sad
<Mmike> razlika izmedju 'obicnog' mijenjanja i riznice RBA mi je oko 15k kuna godisnje, znas ti kol'ko je to u ramstecima? :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, za kupit 1 euro me revolut trazi 7.45 kuna
<jelly> dva? tri?
<Mmike> lol, napisem 1000 EUR i onda gledam kak se broj HRK mijenja :)
<jelly> mjenjacnica ispod ureda trazi 7.48
<Mmike> da, 6.70 je USD - ma super je revolut, ja u .hr sve revolutom placam. Isplatim si platu, platim vrtice i pizdarije, dio ostavim kao 'stednju', ostatak na revolut za trosenje.
<Mmike> Jos samo da onu Kurvu upogonim i pravi sam fintech hipster :D
<jelly> a onaj... transferwise?
<jelly> :-)
<Mmike> jelly, pa to sam gledao za firmu... da vecinu prihoda iz vana tamo prebacim - em boljji tecaj, em fiksne naknade. 
<Mmike> zna li netko neki tool koji moze jednostavno provjeriti razliku izmedju mysql config filea i onog sto je actually setirano?
<Mmike> glupi mysql jos uvijek nema RELOAD konfiguracije
<Mmike> ha, pt-config-diff
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> perconakaj?
<Mmike> perconataj
<Mmike> dobra ta percona jos uvijek mamujoj
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> sunce pichi
<jelly> ebenti l10u
<jelly> tar: chroot-wheezy-32bit-ldap: Ne mogu stat: No such file or directory
<jelly> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<jelly> tar ne može stat!
<jelly> a zapravo ne može stat() 
<obrut> jelly: hahaha :) killni ga ! :)
<obrut> zatarace cijeli internet :)
<jelly> laže kurva, umro je sam
 * ivoks prodao Jamming Adventures
<ivoks> tj, poklonio
<SilverSpace> kaj ti dosadilo ili prezaposlenost
<ivoks> prioriteti
<ivoks> doslo dijete
<ivoks> nemrem vise raditi tri posla
<SilverSpace> e da 
<Mmike> jelly, mozda imas tar iz snapa? :D
<jelly> nemam snap instaliran
<obrut> to je valjda sad prvo sto se makne s friske utuntu instalacije :P
<ivoks> a ja si bas mislim staviti neke aplikacije, koje su mi sad u dockeru, u snap
<ivoks> docker je dobra ideja, promasena izvedba
<ivoks> vise se patim s dockerom nego da sam aplikaciju sam kompajlirao iz sourcea
<obrut> mislim da jedno i drugo nije bas zamisljeno za istu primjenu
<ivoks> nije za istu, ali je za slicnu
<ivoks> i jedno i drugo je za aplikacije
<ivoks> jedan ima svoj networking, drugi koristi networking od stroja
<ivoks> jedan ima svoj storage, drugi koristi storage od stroja
<obrut> pa je... isto kao sto je i mikrokontroler i server za aplikacije, ali nije bas za istu primjenu :P
<ivoks> u ovom mom slucaju, vise mi pase snap nego docker; apsolutno nista ne dobijem sa dockerom :/
<ivoks> a nadao sam se da ce biti bolje; da cu moci sam buildati image kad mi treba
<ivoks> na kraju ispadne da svaki put moram taj image popravljati jer se imagi o kojima ovisi mijenjaju svaki dan
<ivoks> konstantna zajebancija
<ivoks> s/image popravljati/Dockerfile popravljati/
<ivoks> aplikacija bi mogla biti skalabilna, ali ja nemam te potrebe; tak da mi k8s ne bi nista donio
<jelly> docker je za volatile smeće i automatizaciju, ne za išta što bi htio za se vrti stalno i da ima state
<jelly> ako netko shipa stateful aplikaciju kao docker image falio je ceo fudbal
<Mmike> men' snap i docker opce nisu interchangeable
<Mmike> stovise, docker opce ne koristim, lxc/lxd kicks ass
<Mmike> jedini bed sa time je sto su - u fakin snapovima
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj? Recimo, pmm (percona monitoring management dreck) dolazi kao docker image i milina je. Sve je unutra, ne moras se brinit niocem.
<Mmike> recimo, snap je ok za sofver tipa 'muscore' koji ima hrpu cudnih dependencyja na libraryje koji ili nisu pakirani u ubuntuu ili su u ubuntuu pun kufer pre stari
<Mmike> pa onda 'snap install' jer se netko potrudio pa slozio snap
<ivoks> zasto pmm ne bi bio snap isto?
<Mmike> (doduse, mogao je i tar.gz napravit, i dat ti ga, ili ppa, ili sto vec, al' aj... snap je ok)
<ivoks> mislim, u cem je razlika u ovom kontekstu
<ivoks> jedan i drugi rjesavaju dependency
<Mmike> ivoks, zato kaj nema smisla. Docker image lako prebacis di treba, snap je samo zdrkani nacin pakiranja sofvera. 
<ivoks> opet isto; i jedan i drugi lako prebacis di treba
<Mmike> ja sam probao sa snapom za nextcloud i odustao
<Mmike> totalno neportabilno i lose, da ne spominjem da je unutar snapa komunikacija izmedju phpja i redisa i mysqla komatozno spora (al' ok, to je nesh sto ce se valjda popravit)
<Mmike> 101 put lakse mi dic lxc kontejner i unutra instalirati nextcloud sa svim mysqlima i redisima i kaj treba.
<Mmike> i onda kad trebam to selit nekud samo ugasim kontejner i skopiram di treba.
<Mmike> ugl, moj prediction je da ce snapovi neslavno propasti. Lxd/lxd nece, pogotovo ako ih se prestane distribuirati iskljucivo kroz snapove
<jelly> koji ce nam kufer snap, appimage, flatpak
<ivoks> tebi ne treba
<ivoks> ti si sysadmin
<ivoks> tebi oni idu na k
<Mmike> stavit drugi volume/storage za lxd koji je, ne znam, na zfsu na posebnom setu diskova, ili nedo bog imat 2-3 storage poola (btrfs/zfs/ovo/ono) je sa snapom nemoguce bez suludog hackeraja. Dok nije bilo u snapu sve je radilo cicka micka.
<ivoks> ali onima koji tebe zele izbaciti iz procesa podizanja aplikacije, njima su zanimljivi
<jelly> meni posebno ide na k sto ima X formata za "portable" umjesto da se vendori dogovore
<Mmike> jelly, velim, za desktop-related software koji ima cudne dependencyje, snapovi su full kull.
<jelly> ivoks: sto je samo prebacivanje odgovornosti a isti problemi sa pakiranjem securityjem, depsima ostaju i dalje
<ivoks> jelly: ne, jer snap radi app vendor
<Mmike> muscore je program za note i pisanje nota i sviranje i pizde matere oko toga - verzija koja dolazi u ubuntuu je stara stara. Skompajlirat novu je fakat tlaka (jer moras hrpu svega skompajlirat). Snap to sve rjesava (doduse, imas srecu sto je lik koji radi muscore zabrijao i napravio snap).
<Mmike> I lako se instalira. 
<ivoks> ti i tvoja omiljena distra postajete nebitni
<Mmike> Doduse, pati od svih tih 'app vendor' sranja - ne znas kad ces dobit update, dal' ces dobit update, i tak to sve :)
<jelly> ivoks: koji se opet mora brinuti za update svih libraryja koje shipa
<Mmike> Kad ti distra odrzava pakete, ak je dobra distra, znas da mozes racunat na redovne apgrejde :)
<ivoks> jelly: da, kao i u ostatku ne-linux svijeta
<jelly> ivoks: i sad mi veli da se svaki vendor aktivno brine o rupama u dependencyjima, pa cu se grohotom nasmijati
<Mmike> pa, ostatak ne-linux svijeta je u krivu, zato i volimo linux svijet :)
<ivoks> ponavljam
<ivoks> ti volis
<ivoks> vecina svijeta ne voli
<Mmike> ivoks, to je so wrong
<ivoks> a jebiga
<Mmike> vecina svijeta voli linux distre i paketiranje kako je slozeno
<Mmike> vecina svijeta ne voli snapove
<ivoks> so wrong je i da je VW tako popularan u HR, ali sta ja tu mogu
<jelly> ali da, manageru pa i developeru se cini da su se rijesili dosadnog sistemca koji stopira stvari
<ivoks> Ford je daleko bolji
<jelly> a to sto vise vrag ne moze pohvatati koji libssl je bagav
<jelly> to nema veze
<ivoks> ae
<ivoks> ljudima to nije bitno
<Mmike> ma odakle ti to da im nije bitno?
<ivoks> :DDD
<ivoks> znas li zasto je uopce snap nastao? :)
<ivoks> jer vise od 80% ubuntu deploymenta nema sve zakrpano
<ivoks> jer jos uvijek postoje 10.04 deploymenti
<ivoks> tako da, ocito im nije bitno
<ivoks> zato snap ima automatski update, htio ti to ili ne
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i to je glavni razlog zasto ga ljudi ne koriste
<Mmike> jer ima automatski update
<Mmike> i potrga sve
<ivoks> eto vidis :)
<ivoks> a sigurno nes potrga; jos je mlad
<Mmike> again, desktop korisnici - snap je ok
<ivoks> ali ideja je bila rijesiti problem sigurnosti
<Mmike> serverijada i sistemske stvari - snap je katastrofa
<ivoks> jer ljudima sigurnost nije bitna
<Mmike> moje informacije su potpuno drugacije, ivoks :)
<Mmike> i moja iskustva sa snapovima kod korisnika su isto potpuno drugacija
<ivoks> pa meni je jasno da ljudi to ne vole
<ivoks> ali ti isto tako moras biti svjestan kruga ljudi s kojima razgovaras
<Mmike> snap je govno, napravljen je za IOT uredjaje i na silu naguran na desktop i sad ga se na silu gura na servere.
<Mmike> Velim - imas lxd u snapu. Automacki se apgrejda na novu verziju. Sjebe bazu (bug u snapu). LXD ti postaje neupotrebljiv.
<Mmike> ili, zamisli postgres koji se restarta kad snap zabrije da treba jer - update :)
<Mmike> snap je ok za microsoft/apple like pizdarije, gdje su korisnici bedaci i ne kuze sto i kako
<Mmike> (slicno kao line assist na autima - meni je to horor, al' kuzim skroz zasto to pomaze i podize sigurnost na cestama)
<Mmike> al' cak i microsoft odustaje od automatckih apdejtova jer su - losi :)
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> moras biti svjestan kruga ljudi s kojima razgovaras
<ivoks> ponavljam
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> pa daj pocni vise davat zmigavac kad mijenjas traku...
<Mmike> svjestan sam ja toga
<ivoks> tebi, jellyu, obrutu i meni, to nije nes
<ivoks> ali, mi smo jako mala manjima
<ivoks> cak i u linux svijetu
<Mmike> velim opet: snap za desktop stvari - full kull
<Mmike> snap za sve ostalo - teski promasaj
<Mmike> recimo, novi silversearcher-ag - netko je bio pametan pa ga je stavio u snap
<Mmike> i onda nemres sa time gledat /var/log ili /tmp/ ili uopce sve kaj nije u tvom hometu :)
<Mmike> jer 'security'
<ivoks> pa to bas i nije tocno
<Mmike> again, super ima smisla na telefonima ili iot uredjajima
<Mmike> na desktopu, a jebote :)
<ivoks> snap ti nudi tu mogucnost
<Mmike> ma je, tocno je.
<ivoks> ali je onaj 'pametni' to iskljucio
<Mmike> da, zato kaj snap nemre uc u snapstore ako je classic snap
<Mmike> ili kak se vec zove 
<ivoks> ne mora biti classic
<Mmike> meni super da muscore ima u snapu
<Mmike> i novi darktable
<ivoks> samo kod izrade snapa velis da treba imati pristup tome sto treba
<Mmike> i tak, hrpa tih programcica
<Mmike> ali to kaj moram LXD instalirat iz snapa je razlog zasto cu jako dugo biti na 18.04 (jer tamo jos uvijek imam lxd iz paketa, iako stariji)
<Mmike> a kad cu morat prec dalje, vjerojatno cu prestati korisstiti lxd, sto je steta, jer je lxd fakat super
<ivoks> a svasta
<ivoks> ja imam produkcijski LXD iz snapa
<ivoks> u kojem se vrti ceph-mon
<ivoks> koji daje storage tom istom LXD-u :)
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> kak se to boota
<Mmike> ti si vrlo hrabar covjek :)))))
<ivoks> (ceph-mon naravno ne koristi ceph storage)
<jelly> ah
<jelly> also, zašto ljudi vole ceph više od glusterfsa?
<Mmike> zato sto ceph actually radi
<Mmike> a glusterfs bas i ne
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> jer nije FS
<Mmike> plus, ceph ti daje s3 object store, gluster ne
<ivoks> jer ima iscsi, nfs, s3, block...
<ivoks> sta god ti treba
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> cak i fs :)
<jelly> aha.  s3 api me treuntno ne zanima.  posix ili bar nfs, da
<jelly> iscsi i block je isto
<Mmike> gluster je ok ak imas 2 ili 3 nodea, i ak imas malo fajlova, i ne pises puno po tome
<ivoks> ok, iscsi, rbd
<ivoks> meni se glusterfs raspao sa milijon fajlova
<ivoks> rekao nikad vise
<jelly> pih
<Mmike> ma meni se raspao na 50k fajlova
<ivoks> to je bilo tako sporo
<Mmike> sporo za popizdit
<Mmike> uzas
<ivoks> a ceph... milina. klijent pise
<Mmike> ceph je veca pizdarija za instalirat/slozit, al' brate bar radi
<Mmike> i to skroz ok
<ivoks> ceph je gotovo stateless
<ivoks> cak i kad ti monovi umru, klijent zna kamo slati
<hrvoje> Mmike: kasnim sa odgovorom, al zanimalo me obratan smjer ... posto radim u inozemstvu jel, kak najjeftinije doc do kuna
<Mmike> o jebemu :)
<ivoks> bilo koji fintech
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> hrvoje: jesi glasao?!?!
<Mmike> hrvoje, daj broj da ti posaljem invite
<jelly> nema glasanja, nema kuna :-D
<hrvoje> jelly: dost je bilo terora dijaspore :D u irskoj je svega 100 ljudi glasalo od 30ak tisuca koliko nas ima, ak ne i vise
<Mmike> hrvoje, trenutno za 1 EUR dobis 7.44 kuna
<jelly> hrvoje: a mogli ste se dogovorit i glasat za Å KORU
<Mmike> cuj ga sad 'nas ima' :) vec si se asimilirao :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: imam revolut vec otvoren i po onom kaj sam gledao cak je i zaba imala bolji tecaj ... mozda se nesto promijenilo? no idea
<hrvoje> a kaj cu, moram se asimilirati :D low profile
<ivoks> tbone iz wolta
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> hrvoje: gledaj revolut u radno vrijeme, ne prek vikenda
<hrvoje> jelly: zakaj, u cem je stos?
<jelly> trebala bi biti tarifa bliska srednjoj HNB.  A prek vikenda uzmu 3%
<Mmike> da, prek vikenda je nepovoljniji tecaj
<hrvoje> jelly: wow, pa sto imaju protiv vikenda :D vjerojatno sam tad gledao jer prek tjedna slabo stignem
<jelly> u UK radno vrijeme je vrlo vrlo dobra mjenjacnica
<Mmike> zaba trenutno ima 7.4 ak osh prodat eure, 7.44 je srednji, 7.5 je ak osh kupit od njih
<Mmike> hrvoje, pa za besple accounte tak zarade paru jer vecina ljudi, valjda, trosi paru vikendom
<hrvoje> znaci 7.44 revolut vs 7.4 zaba? a mjenjacnice, kak je u njima?
<ivoks> mislim da se sad i place mogu isplacivati na revolut
<hrvoje> ivoks: netko je pokusavao i pokusavao kod nas ali neuspjesno. cak se ni u kesu vise ne mogu, sutkinja opcinskog suda se inatila i izgubila spor na kraju nazalost
<ivoks> mozda prije
<ivoks> ali u zadnjih godinu dana bi moralo moci
<jelly> Trenutno https://imgur.com/a/pldhnun
<hrvoje> cool ak je omoguceno. navodno je neki zakonski element zbog kojeg lokalne firme nisu htjele pristati na to (iako ne vidim razlog)
<jelly> ne bi primao placu na revolut, sta kad brexit
<ivoks> vec su rekli da ce preseliti u eu
<hrvoje> HR predsjeda EU ... nece brexit tako skoro, referent zaduzen za brexit ce bit na bolovanju ili nesto :)
<Mmike> ivoks narucio si tbone prek wolta?
 * Mmike bi isto tbone
<Mmike> jel' valja kaj? :D
<ivoks> narucio sam iz dobrog restorana
<ivoks> tak da je dobar
<ivoks> nije dosao medium rare, vec medium
<ivoks> al ajde
<ivoks> al da, moras mi telefon vratiti
<ivoks> izborio sam se da se to ukine
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> da, ti telefoni su bili vrlo glupa stvar
<Mmike> ivoks, koji restoran
<ivoks> Mmike: koji god hoces
<ivoks> dakle ovaj iran...
<ivoks> ispalili 22 rakete
<ivoks> pogodili nista
<ivoks> neke nisu ni eksplodirale
<ivoks> pazi, neke su fulale za 15km
<jelly> ali su im pokazali!!1
<ivoks> i onda ovi novinari idu pricati kako su rakete fulale barake za 10m
<ivoks> pa kao, nisu gadali amere
<ivoks> idu usporedjivati neko tamo iransko letalo sa tomahawkom
<ivoks> ni tomahawk ne pogadja unutar 10m
<ivoks> tak da me opce ne bi cudilo da su pogodili i taj avion
<jelly> Å¡ta zna date Å¡ta je zemlja zemlja
<jelly> dete*
<jelly> ccx -- ssh na cirilici
<jelly> use, nase i abuse
<Mmike> ivoks, ma iz kojeg si narucio :D
<SilverSpace> Ludi ribar naplatio svoje podrapane mreže :)
<ivoks> Mmike: rustica il tak nes
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je normalno, nije on nis lud i nije to nista neobicno
<ivoks> ignoriraj medije
<Mmike> ivoks, da, znam za to, nije lose
<Mmike> kul
<SilverSpace> srecom nije ulovio usa army  pa bi ga potopili  
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tko zna koliko vrijedi taj uredaj mozda i mar mikica 
<obrut> ja nema sanse da bi trazio odstetu, uzeo bi uredjaj i rastavio :)
<obrut> kakvi mediji kakvi bakraci :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: prodao rusima :)
<Mmike> Jaaaaaaaao!
<Mmike> Jel' se danas otvara rotor?
<SilverSpace> obrut: u djelovima
<ivoks> Mmike: rotor se otvara 1.5.
<ivoks> skupa sa zicarom
<SilverSpace> to sluzbeno 
<Mmike> 9.1
<Mmike> pisu novine
<Mmike> o, fakat, i zicara se gradi
<Mmike> jedino danas nece tramvaj jos vozit, vele
<Mmike> tja, idem oprat auto u novi zagreb, pa cemo vidjet odmah :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sutra bu ti kiša :) 
<Mmike> Ma, nutarnje pranje.
<Mmike> "Službeno otvaranje najavljeno je za 9. siječnja", "Plan je da se 9. siječnja pošalje zahtjev komisiji za tehnički pregled, koja će potom izaći na teren i provjeriti ispravnost svih stavki koje čine taj famozni rotor.", 
<Mmike> Tja, nist od otvorenja danas izgleda.
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-10
<vileni> Mmike: naravno da se gradi, kad su uspjeli oprati jos 300mil na njoj :)
<Mmike> vileni, tko di sta? :)
<Mmike> vileni, kad resizeam redis (elasticache), to nemrem prvo slave pa onda master, nego moram cijeli cluster odjednom, right?
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> singapur
<ivoks> dakle, velicine su graska
<ivoks> a njihove vojne zracne snage imaju 100 zrakoplova
<ivoks> pardon, imaju 100 lovaca bombardera
<ivoks> i 50ak drugih aviona
<Mmike> jel' ovo ide prema 'znaci da nama treba bar pol atoliko zrakoplova' :)
<ivoks> imaju 9 zracnih tankera!
<ivoks> tankera
<jelly> znaci da .sg ima krpu love i da su blago fasisticka drzava
<ivoks> a avion se ne moze okrenuti iznad singapura
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Republic_of_Singapore_Air_Force
<datase> ^ The equipment of the Republic of Singapore Air Force can be subdivided into: aircraft, helicopters, missiles, rockets, bombs and radars.
<obrut> ako su svi stacionirani u samom singapuru, obzirom na velicinu zemlje, jednim iznenadnim napadom im to sve unistis :P
<ivoks> pa oni ne stanu u singapur
<obrut> i meni se cini :)
<ivoks> 15 chinooka!
<ivoks> oni u jednom cugu mogu prebaciti cijelu populaciju singapura
<ivoks> hahaha jurican
<ivoks> ljubavno pismo
<ivoks> davoru bernardicu
<ivoks> fotke bere i bandica na istom rodjendanu
<ivoks> i to covjeku koji ima 2 milijuna kuna duga drzavi
<vileni> Mmike: ako se ne varam resize radi bas tako da digne slave prvo
<vileni> pa failovera na njega
<Mmike> vileni, da, testiram bas
<Mmike> imam 2 node 'cluster', kliknem 'daj ga smanji' ovaj ga smanjujke a ja po redisu normalno p;isem
<Mmike> i u nekom trenutku vise nemrem, i onda nakon 3-4 sekunde mogu opet
<Mmike> jos da mi amazon oce rec KOLIKO jos ima da se resize napravi... :)
<vileni> dobro da ti ista kaze :)
<ivoks> https://context-cdn.washingtonpost.com/notes/prod/default/documents/4a7b7481-6aa0-4821-bb23-39944c5df948/note/af453341-bce7-40e0-8da3-1a6afcbbd61f.pdf
<ivoks> e moj boingu
<jelly> al gle da je tebi kina toliko blizu, i ti bi htio imati zracne snage bar kao deterrent
<ivoks> "This airplane is designed by clowns who in turn are supervised by monkeys."
<ivoks> nisam znao da hetzner moze glumiti sekundarni dns
<ivoks> Price (yearly): € 0.50
<jelly> to je skroz ok, imaju ipv6? 
<ivoks> mislim da ne
<ivoks> imaju
<ivoks> dig +short @2a01:4f8:0:1::add:1010 www.dlivio.eu -t aaaa
<ivoks> 2a01:4f8:13a:692::2
<ivoks> 50 centi je po domeni
<ivoks> danas je savrsen dan za dns serial
<ivoks> 2020011001
<Mmike> bogme je! :)
<jelly> a ne, ja sam si stavio 2020011000 :-)
<jelly> a tek da dođe drugi drugi
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-11
<dodobas> yutro
<sillyslux> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-smart-potato-smartpotato#/
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-12
<jelly> hmph, 1 od 3 auth dnsa za .hr ima podatke starije od 2 mjeseca i hrpa domena fali
<MmikeM> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/b-2-bomber-has-more-firepower-aircraft-carrier-85246?
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Robbie Fulks - She Took a Lot of Pills and Died
<jelly> DJ na drogama
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: John Moreland - God's Medicine
<jelly> nije to nego "Liquor and Whores"
